# December Snowflakes - 2011 Babies - IT IS FINALLY OUR MONTH!



## Pingu

*~ December Babies ~*

*~1st~
mummy2girls
Gnomer 
SoyLatte 
Munchkinn_ 

~2nd~
Milliemoo x
Hurleyca
stephaniexx
diamondgem27 
xAmberLFCx - Baby Boy born 1/12/11 @ 18.57 8lb 8oz
xheartsx 
Trying4Angel1 

~3rd~
no1seasider - expecting baby #5
Morgi - expecting baby #2
letshaveababy 
baby3tobe
knockedupchic
flashy09
caezzybe 

~4th~
Kaila2635
jimjam112 
lisa1980 - expecting baby #1
spiceyuk - expecting baby #1
AnnaBanana9 - Caroline Harriet born 27/11/11 @ 17.26 9lb 12 1/2 oz

~5th~
cylla2000 - expecting baby #3
redgoose
nickyXjayno
SamsMommy - expecting baby #2
leahsmummy443 - expecting baby #2
anxiousbump1 - expecting baby #2
wishing4baby3 - expecting baby #3
Tigger79 - Alfie Jon born @ 11am 25/11/11 8lb 14oz 
marie1112 - expecting baby #1 
x.Mum2B.x - Kyreece Jayden born @ 1.58pm 23/11/11 4lb 8oz

~6th~
franny_k
lynnikins - AJ born @ 3.10am 09/12/11 9lb 7oz
EllieNation
hope_
ilybb_12
beckyfletcher - expecting baby #3
Poppeteer
poohbear 13 - expecting baby #5
romeo.juliet - expecting baby #1
ravynravnos - Nikolai Korhan

~7th~
angelpants
vwbabymomma
CarlyT - expecting baby #2 
booboomagoo
Hazelnut
Sam1984
nervouspains - Isabelle 30/11/11
mummylove - Lucas James born 26/11/11 7lb 9oz
Mrs CP
Tia - expecting baby #2
Pixiebear - Scarlett Lily born 1/12/11 @ 12.23pm 7lb 11oz
Buttercup84 - Nancy Alice born 19/12/11 @ 4.31pm 9lb 4oz



~8th~
funkym
Chi83 - Oliver born 18/12/11 7lb 4oz
Sherleigh
sshriderdh
newlilmommy83
sweedot - Esme Christina Rose born 9/12/11 @ 5.04pm 6lb
DianaB
blaze777 



~9th~
Pingu - Noah born @ 8.36am 09/12/11 7lb 6oz
missmayhem - Inver Elizabeth Mackie born @ 14.28 14/12/11 7lb 14oz
Broody1976
Melty
30mummyof1
leigh568 - expecting baby #4
shantel_18
tryforbaby2 - Twins born 12/11/11 Baby boy 5lb 12oz Baby Girl 4lb 8oz

~10th~
cantwaitforu
hoptingfor3
mommyandbump 
NotSoSure
kerjack - expecting baby #1
EstelSeren - Tanwen Mari born 19/12/11 @ 9.30am 8lb 5oz
MrsChambers
hawalkden 


~11th~
Dinnerlady74 - expecting baby #3 
HAKing
rocketb -Elise Violet 8/12/11
1babylost
pottysue - expecting baby #1
TamaraC - expecting baby #1
lesbianlove 
Green Glitter - Elijah Samuel @ 4.20pm 5/12/11 9lb 13oz
xdan.ellex 





~12th~
Newlywed52810
esmemuppet
lauzie84 - expecting baby #2
MrsBurton09 - expecting baby #1
caiis101
Shawty.Mama - expecting baby #2
KNWilson
Skippy54 - expecting baby #1
livebychance
ArcaneSpark - Daniel born 12/12/11 @ 8.07pm

~13th~
Summons619
Duchess85 - expecting baby #1
phoenixRising - expecting baby #1
Amy31 - expecting baby #1
madge
Eternal - expecting Twins  & 
Patient girl

~14th~
Summons619
Speccy - expecting baby #1
AshleyK
Jchihuahua - expecting baby #2
lilkittykeio
Pixie M

~15th~
Zodiac
TTC86JMS - expecting baby #1
amielh - Finley George 21/11/11 6lb 12oz
Baby1forus 
xcharlyx - Noah born 4/12/11 @ 2.55pm
babymagic1 - expecting #1 

~16th~
foxy_coxy - Alfie born 08/12/11 @ 11.22am 7lb 7oz
lovingmom2
Tracie87 - Isabella Grace born 19/12/11 6lb 3oz
MommyXWhite11
Edgewood222 
Lucy Lu - expecting baby #2
Hevn 
VikkieD - expecting baby #2

~17th
janeybaby - Ethan born 21/12/11 @ 2.02am
laura27
Ilovehim89
2ndtimeround
NGRidley 
TraceC
Missy
windbloom - Grace @ 2.52pm 5lb 12oz Ella @ 2.57pm 5lb 15oz 2/12/11
kaimommy 

~18th~
peaches1978 
SNOWBABE
robinator
Deeper Blue
LolaLou - expecting baby#3 
Smiley11 - expecting baby #1
kristeeny1 - expecting baby #1
teenmommy7803
lcgoodac - Joseph born 24/12/11 20.15
~19th~
Sparkle24
Soph77 - Theo born 21/12/11
Anabella 
KatieTizzle
hisgirl - expecting baby #1
Nichole - Dimitri Carter born 26/10/11
tryforbaby - expecting baby #1
queenlavera - Joshua Patrick Messiah born 9/12/11 @ 5.53pm 7lb 3oz
nasacha - Xavier 14/12/11 @ 9.17am 8lb 3oz

~20th~
hereitcomes
Mrs.W 
Justkeeptryin
AimeeM
DaisyBee 
Strawberrie
cranberry987 
pink_phoenix
Yersinia 
Tabitha83 - Nicholas born 28/12/11 @ 6.59pm 7lb 12oz
sarma

~21st~
StrawberryTTC - expecting baby #1
babydue2011 - expecting baby #1
jess181989 - expecting baby #1
Jen1802 - Juno Ruth born 18/09/11 
Lizzy73 - expecting baby #1 
mummykcc - expecting baby #2 :boy:


~22nd~
dizzyjoo - expecting baby #2
ljo1984
Mistycat
fallenangel78 - expecting baby #1
Jennifaerie 
OliveMartini
heidi1130 
crossroads - expecting baby #2
waltzy - expecting baby #2
vikirose

~23rd~
mummydeb - expecting baby #2
mimomma
Patti Cakes - expecting baby #2
Julianoel - expecting baby #1
JJBump1 - expecting baby #1
sammarie

~24th~
mommyx1 - expecting baby #2
Tink1659 - expecting baby #4 
PieMistress
mamawannabee - Everly 4/1/12
saphira - Aurora 20/12/11
Sophie1234 
xx_Holli_xx 

~25th~
tannembaum - Olive born 30/12/11 @ 11.02am
mrslj
Celesse
Pinga 
BellesMummy - Hayden Albert born 25/12/11 00.28
tbaby
Emleexx
rani007 
clairealfie - expecting baby #1
mcnicks19 
Sketcher 
cahgirl87 
xpensivtaste 
Living life - expecting baby #5 
Zombers - expecting baby #1

~26th~
Melissa_M
Cassie19 - expecting baby #1
05mummy07 
Carly2310 - expecting baby #3 

~27th~
mechanica - expecting Twins
XxSamBxX
gingerwhinger
MattMackle

~28th~
luckynumber3
Beau Geste
flippityflop
teen_mommy44 - expecting baby #1 

~29th~
roomaloo
DG1984 - expecting baby #1
NDH - expecting baby #1 

~30th~
Becyboo_x 
ebony2010 
Swsarah
butterpecan - expecting baby #2 

~31st~*
*Dani_87
hwills41
babynotoo 
katiekittykat
stephannie
Jaimie2Eyes  *

*TBC*
*Fossilwife (early December)
candy808
mommax3

*
*BLINKIE
*
lynnikins has made us a signature blinkie. To add take the space out between the last img and ]

https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif[/img ]

[img]https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif


----------



## missmayhem

hello you!!!!!

congrats missus, i'm due 9th dec


----------



## cylla2000

due 5 December :)


----------



## franny_k

I think I'm due 6th December - am expecting no 2 as well! Very excited. My DD is 13 months. How are you feeling so far? I get slight nausea in the afternoons, have headaches and am very tired. Expecting it to get a lot worse. Was sooooooooooooo ill with DD! xx


----------



## lynnikins

im due on the 9th by my LMP


----------



## funkym

Hiya :hi:

I think I'm due around 8th Dec!! 

H&H 9 months to us all :hugs:


----------



## Newlywed52810

I'm super new to this, but based on my LMP the calculator says I'm due December 12!


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies, I knew you were all hiding somewhere :haha:. 

How is everyone feeling? I have had a few days that I have just felt exhausted and really nauseas but so far today it has been a good day. I didn't really suffer too much with morning sickness with my daughter so hoping this pregnancy will be the same. I am so bloated though and just feel huge! x


----------



## Summons619

Yippeee im due Dec,14 so exciting all these christmas babys :)


----------



## hoptingfor3

I am due December 10th, however I dont have my appointment with my doc until April 20 and he may end up changing my due date


----------



## Kaila2635

So far for me it looks like December 4 th


----------



## lynnikins

Ive had nausea in the evenings , pretty much strikes as i cook the kids dinner lol then i jst cant eat till after 10pm it sucks, been really lightheaded and sore boobs but that will be cause im still bf ds2 this one is a total surprise though


----------



## Speccy

According to FF I'm due on 14th December! It's our first baby and we are very excited, although I'm still only 13dpo so am quite nervous. Best wishes to you all! xxx


----------



## HAKing

I am due on December 11th according tthough LMP but don't go for my first docs visit until May 3rd so it could change. Im so happy to be here though!


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations Ladies. I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months :) xx


----------



## redgoose

December 5th for me :happydance:


----------



## Tia

Hiya, according to LMP, I am due on the 9th December. I already have 1 DS aged 21 months and am excited but a bit nervous about being pregnant again. Nice to be back though :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

According to my LMP, I'm expecting my first on December 10! Santa didn't give me a bfp last December, but he is certainly making it up for it this year :)


----------



## lynnikins

*Pingu, 3rd
Kaila2635, 4th
cylla2000, 5th
redgoose, 5th
franny_k, 6th
funkym, 8th
lynnikins, 9th
missmayhem, 9th
Tia, 9th
cantwaitforu, 10th
hoptingfor3, 10th 
HAKing, 11th
Newlywed52810, 12th
Summons619, 14th
Speccy, 14th]*​
So this is us so far,
Pingu are you ok to add it to the front post and keep it updated


----------



## Pingu

Of course, I will do that. Thanks for making the list :) x


----------



## lynnikins

i just found a load more christmas babies in a looking for a BB thread


----------



## MrsChambers

Hello:hi:

I am so happy to be here but so very very scared too!

I have issued with my dates I think I am sure 12th December due to when I ovulated but I reckon the doctor is going to date me 1st december till they have a scan to prove them otherwise.

I have waves of nausea although today hasnt been so bad - but have suffered back ache today. And just feel so heavy in my lower tummy area with dull aching switching sides every so often.

We have fought extremely hard for 3 years to get here! x


----------



## Pingu

MrsChambers said:


> Hello:hi:
> 
> I am so happy to be here but so very very scared too!
> 
> I have issued with my dates I think I am sure 12th December due to when I ovulated but I reckon the doctor is going to date me 1st december till they have a scan to prove them otherwise.
> 
> I have waves of nausea although today hasnt been so bad - but have suffered back ache today. And just feel so heavy in my lower tummy area with dull aching switching sides every so often.
> 
> We have fought extremely hard for 3 years to get here! x

Congratulations MrsChambers. Welcome to the thread.

Would you like me to add you as the 12th or 1st December? We can update you after you have had your scan x


----------



## MrsChambers

I would say 12th I think thats more realistic! Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxx


----------



## esmemuppet

Hello all...me too for Dec 2011 baby (fingers crossed!!)

Cant believe I can finally post a here...have been stalking the site for months and just never thought it would happen for us...am so excited...but also really scared...only symptoms are dizziness intermittently, 'electirc shocks' in breasts at times, vivid dreams and creamy cm...is that enough at this really early stage...just 4 weeks and 3 days (have taken 2 frer, 2 clear blue digital and lots of internet cheapies in last few days...all but line faint on the internet cheapies) just need some reassurance that I'm def pregnant...doctors appointment week today xx


----------



## esmemuppet

have missed out that all the tests were :bfp:!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats esmemuppet and MrsChambers

esmemuppet all the symptoms are correct for a pregnancy of this age hun they are all commonly found in pregnant women as early as 8/9DPO so as you are 14DPO then yes its all normal


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations esmemuppet :) Try not to worry about not having many symptoms, some people don't get any or only just get a few. I know what you mean about needing reassurance, even when I went for my 8 week scan with my daughter I was convinced I had got it all wrong but it was amazing to see I actually was expecting! 

I will add you, what is your estimated due date?


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu should we put on the list which number baby we are expecting,? this poppet will be my 3rd


----------



## lynnikins

bump dont want to lose this thread


----------



## cantwaitforu

I am so worried about not having many symptoms! I get my beta test back this evening to find out my HCG levels. I'm so scared. It took DH and I a while to get here and four days before I got my bfp I was told that I probably couldn't conceive naturally. I came to terms with this and knew that for a while. So, to be given a bfp now...I can't have it taken back from me!


----------



## jimjam112

hi everyone im due dec 4th!!!!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

December 13th for me! :)


----------



## Broody1976

9th December for me :)


----------



## lisa1980

I'm due Dec 4th with my first! :thumbup:

Lisa x


----------



## rocketb

yay! A December thread! I'm due the 11th.

I made my first OB appointment yesterday for 2 weeks from now, but then DH said he had a meeting that day so I had to reschedule for 3 weeks from now! Seems like an eternity but I'm sure it'll go quickly.


----------



## nickyXjayno

I'm due the 5th


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi! I'm Anna and I'm due December 6th with our second baby. :cloud9:


----------



## Pingu

Welcome ladies, congratulations :) xxx


----------



## Hotpink

im due 12/12/11


----------



## Melty

Hi everyone, im due december 9th, i just hope the birth isnt late as i dont want a xmas baby!!


----------



## Pingu

Welcome Hotpink and Melty :)


----------



## no1seasider

Hi all.

I'm due on dec 3rd with baby number 5 :blush:


----------



## Hotpink

Hotpink said:


> im due 12/12/11

sorry but im due 11/12/11 i forgot the ladies on here put the day before month.


----------



## Morgi

Hi all. I'm due December 3rd too, with my 2nd. Seen doc tday, can't wait for first scan. Got excessive symptoms but loving every minute.xx


----------



## Pingu

no1seasider said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm due on dec 3rd with baby number 5 :blush:

Wow, congratulations :) 



Hotpink said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> im due 12/12/11
> 
> sorry but im due 11/12/11 i forgot the ladies on here put the day before month.Click to expand...

I have updated :)


----------



## Pingu

welcome Morgi :) congrats x


----------



## Morgi

Thank you, and congrats to u and every1 else. I see your first child is still quite young. My eldest is 8 now. Can't wait to tell him and every1 else but I want to wait a few more weeks.x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi!

Im due on the 9th :)

xx


----------



## Chi83

How exciting - my first post in the 1st trimester forum!!!

I'm due 8th December according to the 1st day of my LMP! 

Is it too early to be this excited?!


----------



## Broody1976

Mogi the dog in your pic is sooooo adorable. 

We used to have a Cavalier King Charles when we were kids - he was the family dog. A totally bonkers but brilliant pet!!


----------



## Morgi

Thank you. She is a fantastic dog.x


----------



## lauzie84

Hi ladies - do you mind if I join you? Got my BFP last night. I think I'll be due on 12th December with #2 xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats Lauzie,13th for me with #3 :)


----------



## lynnikins

Chi83 said:


> How exciting - my first post in the 1st trimester forum!!!
> 
> I'm due 8th December according to the 1st day of my LMP!
> 
> Is it too early to be this excited?!

its completely ok to be this excited this early lol
congrats have you been on bnb long?


----------



## jimjam112

Morgi said:


> Thank you. She is a fantastic dog.x

ah shes lovely i have one as well my pride and joy!!!!


----------



## Pingu

Morgi said:


> Thank you, and congrats to u and every1 else. I see your first child is still quite young. My eldest is 8 now. Can't wait to tell him and every1 else but I want to wait a few more weeks.x

Thank you. My daughter is 15 months so we will have a 23-24 month age gap. I bet you can't wait to tell your son, I am sure he will be super excited to be a big brother :) x


----------



## Pingu

lauzie84 said:


> Hi ladies - do you mind if I join you? Got my BFP last night. I think I'll be due on 12th December with #2 xx

Congratulations :) I have added you to the list x


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies, how are you all today? I had lots of sharp shooting pains last night but they seemed to have eased overnight. My daughter let me have a little lay in until half 8 today but I could still sleep some more, sooo tired. Working tonight so will a late night until I can get some zzzz xx


----------



## missmayhem

I NEED TO BLAMING PEEEEEE

but i'm just far to comfortable


----------



## Pingu

missmayhem said:


> I NEED TO BLAMING PEEEEEE
> 
> but i'm just far to comfortable

Oh yes I hate it when that happens!


----------



## lynnikins

im ok lol just dug my sons out of the dirt in the garden to put my youngest to bed and now my eldest has the munchies and is on the prowl for food


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> im ok lol just dug my sons out of the dirt in the garden to put my youngest to bed and now my eldest has the munchies and is on the prowl for food

:haha: They are keeping you very busy then. I have all this to look forward to with 2 kiddies. I am forever chasing just 1 kiddie about! x


----------



## missmayhem

now i'm watching waking the dead....... never been this far along before so starting to get excited/relaxed


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> im ok lol just dug my sons out of the dirt in the garden to put my youngest to bed and now my eldest has the munchies and is on the prowl for food
> 
> :haha: They are keeping you very busy then. I have all this to look forward to with 2 kiddies. I am forever chasing just 1 kiddie about! xClick to expand...

they do keep me running round thats for sure how i will cope with 3 under 4 yrs i dont know lol


----------



## esmemuppet

Hello!

I'm due on December 12th according to my LMP...fingers crossed we all have lovely sticky beans!!xx


----------



## Pingu

esmemuppet said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm due on December 12th according to my LMP...fingers crossed we all have lovely sticky beans!!xx

I have added you :) x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm wondering how I'll cope with a 2nd LOL


----------



## janeybaby

Can I join you ladies plz??

Based on Ovulation my Due date would be Dec 17th :)

Thanks


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi janeybaby and welcome :hi:
x


----------



## janeybaby

Thank you, Just had the midwife on the phone, its starting to feel more real. She is coming to see me next week, earlier than normal as she is on holiday then we are on holiday so she wan't to get me booked in and on there records :)


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations janeybaby :)


----------



## Pingu

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm wondering how I'll cope with a 2nd LOL

Me too :wacko:


----------



## Laura27

Hey i'm Laura.....got my BFP for #1 yeaterday 10DPO which should mean i'm due on the 17th December! Nice to meet you all! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Phew! It's so good to know I'm not alone in worrying and wondering about that Pingu! :D
x


----------



## lynnikins

that reminds me i must call the midwife


----------



## angelpants

Hi Everyone....
do you mind if I join? This is my first post in the 1st trimester section!! EEEEK soooo excited.....
**and breathe...***

hope you don't mind me gatecrashing?
I am due the 7th December if you don't mind adding me to the list?
So nice to have so many other ladies on here with Christmas time babies!
Hope to get to know you all better.

Angelpants

xx


----------



## cylla2000

cylla2000 said:


> due 5 December :)

 I am expecting #3 :)


----------



## lynnikins

yay im not the only mum to 3 in here lol,


----------



## lynnikins

angelpants said:


> Hi Everyone....
> do you mind if I join? This is my first post in the 1st trimester section!! EEEEK soooo excited.....
> **and breathe...***
> 
> hope you don't mind me gatecrashing?
> I am due the 7th December if you don't mind adding me to the list?
> So nice to have so many other ladies on here with Christmas time babies!
> Hope to get to know you all better.
> 
> Angelpants
> 
> xx

welcome hun its not gatecrashing caus this is where u belong :hug: congrats on the :bfp: i look forward to getting to know you too


----------



## Pingu

Laura27 said:


> Hey i'm Laura.....got my BFP for #1 yeaterday 10DPO which should mean i'm due on the 17th December! Nice to meet you all! :)




angelpants said:


> Hi Everyone....
> do you mind if I join? This is my first post in the 1st trimester section!! EEEEK soooo excited.....
> **and breathe...***
> 
> hope you don't mind me gatecrashing?
> I am due the 7th December if you don't mind adding me to the list?
> So nice to have so many other ladies on here with Christmas time babies!
> Hope to get to know you all better.
> 
> Angelpants
> 
> xx


Congratulations to you both. I have added you both x


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> that reminds me i must call the midwife

I phoned up a few days after my BFP, good job I did it so soon as they are fully booked for weeks. They are able to squeeze me in 6th May, I will be 10 weeks x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats Laura27 and angelpants! :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Ooh, I'm due Dec 8th! Can you add me please?
Thanks!


----------



## cylla2000

lynnikins said:


> yay im not the only mum to 3 in here lol,

 :thumbup:


----------



## cylla2000

Pingu said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> that reminds me i must call the midwife
> 
> I phoned up a few days after my BFP, good job I did it so soon as they are fully booked for weeks. They are able to squeeze me in 6th May, I will be 10 weeks xClick to expand...

same here mine will be May 13 AN ETERNITY away lol lol lol


----------



## lynnikins

dont forget to subscribe to this thread ladies so we can remember n keep it bumped


----------



## Dinnerlady74

cylla2000 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> yay im not the only mum to 3 in here lol,
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

You most certainly are not! lol I feel like im starting again as my youngest will be 9 in Aug :)


----------



## missmayhem

i am the only one who seems to be constantly hungry, yet doesn't know what to eat


----------



## lynnikins

im not hungry in the slightest and trying to eat results in nausea so im not bothering till evening when DH is here and makes me something yummy lol, 

my appointment with the DR is Friday at 9.10 to send off my referal for scan and im hoping i can push for an early one


----------



## letshaveababy

I'm due December 3, according to my LMP!! This is baby #4 for me (pregnancy #6). 
I called my doctor the day I got my BFP and my appointment is May 2, I'll be 9 weeks by then! 

We've decided to tell our children and immediate family next week.... SOO Nervous!!! 

My symptoms are VERY sore boobs, more tired than normal, and always hungry. I'm still skeptical that this is actually real, so I'm taking another test when I get home from work today. Is that wise??? hahaha 

Glad to join the rest of you ladies in this thread!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

missmayhem said:


> i am the only one who seems to be constantly hungry, yet doesn't know what to eat

That's normal for me! Lol


----------



## SamsMommy

Due Dec. 5th with #2 :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats and welcome letshaveababy and SamsMommy


----------



## lynnikins

Is everyone happy with the title December Snowflakes?, if we are i can make a blinkie for us all and we can have it in the front post for anyone (with the code of course )


----------



## lauzie84

esmemuppet said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm due on December 12th according to my LMP...fingers crossed we all have lovely sticky beans!!xx

Welcome hun :hugs: I'm due on 12th Dec too according to my LMP and am in Northern Ireland as well :flower:


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> Is everyone happy with the title December Snowflakes?, if we are i can make a blinkie for us all and we can have it in the front post for anyone (with the code of course )

That sounds great hun. I wouldn't have a clue about how to start going about making a blinkie, so thanks for doing it:thumbup:

Called my docs today to see when they want me to come in. They've said I've just to come to open surgery one morning. Might venture in next week sometime. I hate open surgerys xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> Is everyone happy with the title December Snowflakes?, if we are i can make a blinkie for us all and we can have it in the front post for anyone (with the code of course )

Thats fine with me,but what is a blinkie and whats the code for? lol :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif
https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif[/img ]

what do you think girls ? you will have to take the space out of the last " img " tag to get it to work


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif
> https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif[/img ]
> 
> what do you think girls ? you will have to take the space out of the last " img " tag to get it to work[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good xx


----------



## Milliemoo x

hi!!! I'm due on the 2nd, woop woop! x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats Milliemoo! :)


----------



## letshaveababy

Love the my new signature!!


----------



## cantwaitforu

lynnikins said:


> Is everyone happy with the title December Snowflakes?, if we are i can make a blinkie for us all and we can have it in the front post for anyone (with the code of course )

lynnikins - I lOVE the blinkie and am so proud to have it on my signature :) Thank you for making it!


----------



## lynnikins

aww thanks girls, it was a pleasure to be able to put my knowledge to good use lol,


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Me too i like shiny things! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I LOVE the new blinkie and the name! Thank you for putting it together Lynnikins! :hugs:

It's so exciting that there are so many of us in here already :) Going to be great getting to know each other and going right through our pregnancies together!


----------



## lovingmom2

MrsChambers said:


> Hello:hi:
> 
> I am so happy to be here but so very very scared too!
> 
> I have issued with my dates I think I am sure 12th December due to when I ovulated but I reckon the doctor is going to date me 1st december till they have a scan to prove them otherwise.
> 
> I have waves of nausea although today hasnt been so bad - but have suffered back ache today. And just feel so heavy in my lower tummy area with dull aching switching sides every so often.
> 
> We have fought extremely hard for 3 years to get here! x

:cloud9: Congrats on the BFP!!!! :cloud9: 

What exciting news!!! 


:crib: "Good Things come to those who wait!" :crib: 

I am still in my TWW, will be testing on the 8th! Hopefully I will be able to join you in this thread soon!


----------



## rocketb

Thanks Lynnikins! Blinkie looks great. Also, thanks to Hotpink for coming up with the Snowflakes name! And of course thanks to Pingu for starting the thread and keeping up with the maintenance on the 1st post! It's going to be a fun spending the next 8 months with you ladies!


----------



## Morgi

Hi guys. What a day. Feeling Soo tired n grotty. Found out I have a uti which is a bit worrying. Heard it is common during pregnancy, but I still want to get it sorted asap. Am waiting for the midwife to get in touch with me. The docs says it will be soon, but I'm so impatient.xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes, it's fantastic to have a home here! :)
x


----------



## R1stjellybean

I'm due December 1st, with our first :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations R1stjellybean! :cloud9:

Fantastic group here :)


----------



## mummylove

due 12th december :)


----------



## jimjam112

cant get my blinkie to work!!:cry:


----------



## letshaveababy

Just ate lunch and am having the worst stomach cramps!! Seems to just be gas (I've been very gassy the past few days), but boy do they hurt!! 

I can't believe how many December babies there are already!! I can't wait to post belly pics... haha I've been missing having a belly.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

jimjam112 said:


> cant get my blinkie to work!!:cry:

Did you take out the space at the end, in the [/IMG] bit? That might be whats' stopping it from working.


----------



## jimjam112

AnnaBanana9 said:


> jimjam112 said:
> 
> 
> cant get my blinkie to work!!:cry:
> 
> Did you take out the space at the end, in the [/IMG] bit? That might be whats' stopping it from working.Click to expand...

ya i did but im using my phone maybe dats da problem!


----------



## franny_k

Love the siggy - thanks!

Not been able to post for a few days. Had OFSTED (am a teacher) - was very intense and I only work part time! Thankfully MS not quite kicked in although feeling pretty crap in the afternoons.

Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## lauzie84

I've been feeling pretty bokey today. Was making OH and Amy spaghetti bolognese for dinner and the smell of the mince nearly had me puking! May be TMI but are any of you ladies experiencing "the runs"? I've had them all day today x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've had bad nausea today. Funny thing is, the smell of food cooking can make me want to :sick: but when I SEE the cooked food, I'm STARVING! :rofl:

No runs here.... I'm swinging more towards the opposite (TMI, sorry! :blush: )

x


----------



## lauzie84

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I've had bad nausea today. Funny thing is, the smell of food cooking can make me want to :sick: but when I SEE the cooked food, I'm STARVING! :rofl:
> 
> No runs here.... I'm swinging more towards the opposite (TMI, sorry! :blush: )
> 
> x

:rofl: thanks hun xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: You're welcome! 

Figure if I can't share this info with you girls, who can I share it with? :haha:

x


----------



## lauzie84

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :rofl: You're welcome!
> 
> Figure if I can't share this info with you girls, who can I share it with? :haha:
> 
> x

:rofl: You're completely right! If I tried to talk about my bowel movements to my OH he'd run a mile!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

My hubby would just laugh :rofl: 

I keep admiring your profile picture of Amy - she's stunning! x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I couldnt help but laugh at your bowel movement convo,i dont know why because i am sooooo bunged up! lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: We are here to amuse :haha: Glad someone else finds it funny!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I find anything thats taboo funny,does me no favours sometimes! lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Same here! Maybe I just have a weird sense of humour ;)

So, am I the oldest member of the December Snowflakes? :) I'll be 35 in July. Really looking forward to when the midwife calls me an ELDERLY mother again :haha:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

No you are not, i will be 37 in August! Not looking forward to taking this baby to nursery with my zimmer frame. ;)


----------



## missmayhem

elderly, christ theres women 15-20 years your senior having kids, and i hate to think what they said to rod stewart,.......


i wish i was bunged up.... i've eaten something that isn't agreeing with me


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know.... that's what I said to the midwife when I was expecting Alyssa at age 32 and she called me "elderly" I almost choked on my glass of water! I think it's ridiculous - I'm nowhere near elderly (although when my back is sore and I feel nauseous, maybe I LOOK like I'm 95... :haha: )
xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

They just tucked his blanket in round his legs! lol


----------



## EllieNation

Hellooooooooo

6th December here!!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

EllieNation said:


> Hellooooooooo
> 
> 6th December here!!!!

Hi and welcome! Same due date! :happydance:
x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats EllieNation :)


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif
> https://img33.glitterfy.com/11096/glitterfy1101342T457D32.gif[/img ]
> 
> what do you think girls ? you will have to take the space out of the last " img " tag to get it to work[/QUOTE]
> 
> Fantastic, thanks for doing this. I was thinking about it earlier. I have added it to the front page and updated our name x


----------



## Pingu

Welcome ladies, I have added you all to the list :) Congratulations on your BFPs x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Anyone else suffering from pregnancy paranoia? If my nausea ebbs away, I'm wishing for it to come back because I feel confident that Pip is healthy and well when I'm ill. I'm sitting here feeling fine, but worrying. Silly, or normal?
x


----------



## cylla2000

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :rofl: Same here! Maybe I just have a weird sense of humour ;)
> 
> So, am I the oldest member of the December Snowflakes? :) I'll be 35 in July. Really looking forward to when the midwife calls me an ELDERLY mother again :haha:

 NOPE i just turned 38 on the 3 april :) baby was my birthday present lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

What a fantastic birthday gift cylla! :flower:

Lovely to know there are other 30-something mummies here; great to have a range of ages :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

well i highly doubt im the youngest at 25 lol might be the youngest to be expecting number 3 though hehe, im dreading telling OH's mum and dad neither of them thought having a second was wise :rofl: what are they gonna say about number 3 :haha:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Why do in laws think they need to have an opinion? My ex-in laws were like that,well the MIL was ( Witch )! lol


----------



## lynnikins

lol to make it worse i have 2 MIL's caus OH's parents spilt and FIL remarried


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Oh no,double trouble!:rofl:


----------



## missmayhem

this may sound awfuol but sometimes i';m glad i don't have a MIL, she died before i met OH!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

It doesnt sound awful at all! My ex MIL was the most interfering hag,who thought the sun shined out of her sons arse,but mr wonderful wasnt so perfect as he had an affair and left me with two kids! No surprise as to who`s fault it was though..........yep thats right,mine! Apparently i was never good enough for her son when in fact it turned out he wasnt good enough for me and my girls. :(


----------



## leahsmummy443

can i join ladies?? im due 5th december :D im 26 and have one dd who is 8! ridiculously excited after trying for about 18 months!!! yay!!xx


----------



## Eternal

Im due the 16th, please add me

This is my thrid pregnancy, i have a son who is nearly 16 months and an angel in heaven who died when i was nearly 12 weeks, that was in January! We have been trying since mu son was born, so its been awhile and we are praying for a healthy 9 months this time.


----------



## louise1302

just popping in to wish you ladies happy and healthy pregnancies. i was a december mummy last year. it goes so so fast(although it doesnt feel like it in 1st tri) .Am sat looking at my little boy bouncing away in his jumperoo,the last year since i got my bfp has literally flown, enjoy every minute sickness and all x


----------



## lynnikins

Dinnerlady74 said:


> It doesnt sound awful at all! My ex MIL was the most interfering hag,who thought the sun shined out of her sons arse,but mr wonderful wasnt so perfect as he had an affair and left me with two kids! No surprise as to who`s fault it was though..........yep thats right,mine! Apparently i was never good enough for her son when in fact it turned out he wasnt good enough for me and my girls. :(

he defo wasnt good enough for you hun if he cheated :hugs: your much better off without him:thumbup:

welcome everyone feel free to add the blinkie from the front page to your siggies


----------



## Pingu

leahsmummy443 said:


> can i join ladies?? im due 5th december :D im 26 and have one dd who is 8! ridiculously excited after trying for about 18 months!!! yay!!xx

Welcome. Congratulations on your BFP x



Eternal said:


> Im due the 16th, please add me
> 
> This is my thrid pregnancy, i have a son who is nearly 16 months and an angel in heaven who died when i was nearly 12 weeks, that was in January! We have been trying since mu son was born, so its been awhile and we are praying for a healthy 9 months this time.

Welcome, congratulations. Sorry to hear about your angel. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Pingu

louise1302 said:


> just popping in to wish you ladies happy and healthy pregnancies. i was a december mummy last year. it goes so so fast(although it doesnt feel like it in 1st tri) .Am sat looking at my little boy bouncing away in his jumperoo,the last year since i got my bfp has literally flown, enjoy every minute sickness and all x

Thank you Louise :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I was a december dreamer (2010 babies) and can't believe it's time for december 2011 babies!!!! Just want to wish you all the best, enjoy the journey and make sure you enjoy every second of being pregnant. We all now have babies who are around 4 months old! Crazy how time flies. You guys will be the best of friends by the end :)


----------



## ducky1502

And an extra special hello to all those due on the 10th like I was ;) haha! Went into labour on my due date too!


----------



## missmayhem

is anybody else really irritable today or just me??


----------



## Pingu

ducky1502 said:


> I was a december dreamer (2010 babies) and can't believe it's time for december 2011 babies!!!! Just want to wish you all the best, enjoy the journey and make sure you enjoy every second of being pregnant. We all now have babies who are around 4 months old! Crazy how time flies. You guys will be the best of friends by the end :)

Thank you :)



missmayhem said:


> is anybody else really irritable today or just me??

I was really irritable on Tuesday and yesterday. Feeling a little better today. My hubby was getting really fed up with me! x


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> is anybody else really irritable today or just me??

I am uber cranky today got a headache and sore back and kids just pissing me off, i need to :sleep: but i doubt EJ will have a second nap while Nate is napping


----------



## hope_

Hey ladies can I join you. I'm due on the 6 th december based on my lmp. Hope you are all ok

hope x


----------



## missmayhem

its this heat i just can't hack it, i am from cold NI so sunny dorset really takes it outta me!!!!


today i have a sore head, sweaty and dizzy with no energy god help me in mid summer 6months gone.....


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: we will get through it lol its not all so bad hopefully we wont be suffereing morning sickness in mid summer


----------



## Eternal

Well I am hoping for a healthy 9 months,, but Decemeber seems it be a good month for me, 
My son was born December 12th 2009 (6 days overdue), last December I was pregnant, and hopfully have another Decemeber baby. Its going to be an expensive month. 

Good luck ladies ... roll on the morning sickness


----------



## missmayhem

congrats eternal, i followed you in TTC


----------



## angelpants

Hey everyone....
how we all feeling today?
I told my parents last night that I was expecting....my goodness you'd think they had just won the lottery - it was so funny my mum was beside herself and my dad cried....it was so lovely.
SO still feeling buzzed from that hardly slept last night for thinking about it!! LOL
Don't know whether i feel sick or hungry this afternoon either. It's a weird feeling.
Hubby told me last night in the car coming home that it doesn't feel real to him yet and i kind of know what he means. It's been a year in the making nearly and I don't think it's hit home yet!!

Hope everyone is doing good

xx


----------



## rocketb

Good Morning Ladies! Welcome to the new BFPs!

I'm feeling awesome this morning. No nausea or bloat (yet) and the cramps are pretty much gone for now.

I was at the gym last night with DH. Interestingly, before going I had been feeling bloated and yucky, but after 30 minutes on the elliptical (in low heartrate fat burn mode), I was feeling much better. I think the exercise got stuff moving around.


----------



## AshleyK

I am due December 14th, but this may change. I have my first appointment on May 5th!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats Ashleyk! :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Has anyone still got a crampy feeling or a watery mouth?


----------



## lynnikins

defo got watery mouth syndrome going on here its mad lol


----------



## missmayhem

watery mouth and need to pee......

i thought it was just me and the watery mouth


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I thought i was going mad,it feels like when you are going to be sick and you mouth fills up! Rank lol


----------



## lynnikins

its driving me balmy if it doesnt stop im gonna have to start spitting


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ha ha just get yourself a portable spit bucket!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi ladies! Hope you're all okay today. I've been wandering round the MetroCentre with a couple of girls from BnB today and have had a lovely time. Feeling sick and very achy, but that's good!

Welcome to everyone new that I've missed, and thank you to the mummies from last year's December Dreamers who popped in to wish us well :flower:

x


----------



## MrsBurton09

I just got my due date its Dec. 12. I am so excited this will be my first. :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations MrsBurton09! :dance:


----------



## Hotpink

you could take me off the list now im bake to ttcing again


----------



## franny_k

lauzie84 said:


> I've been feeling pretty bokey today. Was making OH and Amy spaghetti bolognese for dinner and the smell of the mince nearly had me puking! May be TMI but are any of you ladies experiencing "the runs"? I've had them all day today x

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to leave my lesson today to go to the loo! 

However, unlike you I am CRAVING mince...what the heck is that all about?! :haha:


----------



## lauzie84

franny_k said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to leave my lesson today to go to the loo!
> 
> However, unlike you I am CRAVING mince...what the heck is that all about?! :haha:

:rofl: I don't know what on earth is going on with our bodies! lol! 

Phoned my docs to get an appt arranged for booking in. They couldn't give me an appt for a month!!! A month?!!! So they've said to come down to open surgery. Might just wander in one day next week. 

Congratulations to all the new BFPs. 

Anyone know how I add more than one quote in a post? xxx


----------



## 1babylost

I am due Dec 11th. I had a MMC in December, so I am very cautiously pregnant. That pregnancy ended at 8weeks, but I didn't find out until 11 weeks. Hoping for a better outcome this time and trying not to be crazy!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I still don't know when my booking in appointment will be. I phoned on Tuesday morning to get an appointment to confirm our pregnancy, and the earliest they could give me is this coming Tuesday evening. Whether they'll tell me then when I'll actually see a midwife, I don't know. Watch this space!


----------



## foxy_coxy

Evening all :)

Got my today :bfp:

Edd 16th Dec :happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hello :)

Im due 3rd december (so doc says but I may be back to update after scan LOL)

i PRAY I reach that far :( and everyone else to! xx


----------



## baby3tobe

Hi i just joined! got my first scan today, thought i was about 8 weeks, scan said 5w6d, so due date of dec 3rd, 3 days before my birthday :o)


----------



## Hotpink

baby3tobe said:


> hi i just joined! Got my first scan today, thought i was about 8 weeks, scan said 5w6d, so due date of dec 3rd, 3 days before my birthday :o)

congrats you you hun


----------



## ilybb_12

*Hello everyone, I'm new to B&B, but I'm expecting my first miracle on 12/6/2011! I'm so excited!*


----------



## lynnikins

Hotpink said:


> you could take me off the list now im bake to ttcing again

sorry to hear that hunni :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

morning girls welcome to all the newbies and congrats on you BFP's


----------



## pottysue

I'm due 11 December with #1. I'm more a lurker than a poster but I will try to post more frequently now.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats Foxy and pottysue! :)


----------



## lynnikins

just had my booking in got my mat exeption form done just got to put it in the post, getting an early blood test next wk and waiting to hear from the hospital about scan date


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! :hi: 

Congratulations to all the new ladies on your BFPs, welcome aboard! :flower:

Lynnikins, how good is that - a booking in appointment already! Really pleased for you :hugs:

How is everyone today? I've been out in this glorious weather to bring the car to the garage - wonder how much it's going to cost?


----------



## lynnikins

Anna i only got one so quick caus i could take the early early morning ones caus i live opposite my doctor to get one at a decent time of day its about a 2wk wait


----------



## jimjam112

got my blinkie to work yeah!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Pingu

Wow lots of newbies, welcome to the thread, congratulations. I will now update the list :) xx


----------



## lovingmom2

Hi All! I'm due on the 16th but will probably have a c-section on the 9th. I haven't made my doctors appointment yet because I just found out this morning! 

Good Luck to all you Ladies and a wonderful Healthy 9 months!


----------



## jimjam112

just being to da doctors dis morning for bloods!!!i have to go back in 6 weeks to see da doctor and get booked in to da hospital!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to all the new ladies happy and healthy 9months to you.

now theres a few of us I thought it would be fun to have a question for the day ( or 2 days since we are spread around the world ) just a get to know each other thing ? What do you ladies think ?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That sounds great! I'm really up for getting to know you all better :thumbup:
x


----------



## lynnikins

Ok this question is for the *8th and 9th of April ok*


*What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)*

Personally im a SAHM/WAHM im primarily mother to 2 (soon to be 3 ) wife and homemaker, chief nappy changer etc... but im getting involved with a Party business which means soon i'll be self employed and working part time


----------



## jimjam112

sounds good!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)*

Well, first and foremost I'm mummy to a toddler :rofl: My alter-ego is a full-time mortgage adviser for Lloyds TSB. I'm based in a large, busy, city-centre branch (and I'm starting to wonder how my long hours will fit around my pregnancy!) I'm LOVING being on annual leave this week, and I'm already counting down to maternity leave :)

x


----------



## lynnikins

AnnaBanana9 said:


> *What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)*
> 
> Well, first and foremost I'm mummy to a toddler :rofl: My alter-ego is a full-time mortgage adviser for Lloyds TSB. I'm based in a large, busy, city-centre branch (and I'm starting to wonder how my long hours will fit around my pregnancy!) I'm LOVING being on annual leave this week, and I'm already counting down to maternity leave :)
> 
> x

ooooo000ooo you work in the DARK SIDE........ :muaha:

the banks hate me and LLoyds no longer speak to me lol i owe them money:blush:


----------



## rocketb

lynnikins said:


> Ok this question is for the *8th and 9th of April ok*
> 
> 
> *What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)*

Great idea lynnikins!

I'm an architect working in downtown Houston. My firm specializes in hospitality architecture (full service (3-star plus) hotels and restaurants). I love my career and plan to continue working after the baby (our first!) arrives.


----------



## lovingmom2

What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)

Hi All! I am a paralegal for a law firm in the southwest suburbs of Chicago. I love my job and I'm hoping to continue after I conceive. I have always been an at-home-mom for my other pregnancy, so this will be an adjustment for me. But I know it is something that I want to do.


----------



## lovingmom2

rocketb said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> Ok this question is for the *8th and 9th of April ok*
> 
> 
> *What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)*
> 
> Great idea lynnikins!
> 
> I'm an architect working in downtown Houston. My firm specializes in hospitality architecture (full service (3-star plus) hotels and restaurants). I love my career and plan to continue working after the baby (our first!) arrives.Click to expand...


Sounds like an awesome job! Something I would enjoy too!


----------



## jimjam112

hi everyone im a soldier for da irish army not much else i can say about dat!!!


----------



## hereitcomes

Hi, I'm new to this. Just found out yesterday that we're expecting baby number 2, due around 20th dec 2011 so im almost 4 weeks. (Did 2 First response ones then a digital to be sure!) So excited! Congrats to everyone on here. 
I feel a bit bloated too and have been a bit constipated, is that normal? 
My son was born xmas eve - best christmas present ever (he will be 3 this year). Good luck to all


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's great to learn more about everyone! :)

Yes Lynnikins, I work for the dark side, but I'm NICE :rofl:
x


----------



## vwbabymomma

Im due Dec 7th :)


----------



## jimjam112

vwbabymomma said:


> Im due Dec 7th :)

cool picture!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Welcome hereitcomes and vwbabymomma! :hi:
x


----------



## vwbabymomma

thanx to both of you :) :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've got a craving! Sprite :rofl:

Sounds funny, but I never normally drink the stuff. It's helping settle my stomach though. Glad it's got no sweeteners and no caffieine, so I feel okay with drinking it whenever I need to :thumbup:
Oh, and I'm still loving my decaf tea. I'm not normally a tea drinker (or coffee, for that matter) but have had to have at least 1 cup a day this week, which is lots for me!


----------



## lynnikins

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I've got a craving! Sprite :rofl:
> 
> Sounds funny, but I never normally drink the stuff. It's helping settle my stomach though. Glad it's got no sweeteners and no caffieine, so I feel okay with drinking it whenever I need to :thumbup:
> Oh, and I'm still loving my decaf tea. I'm not normally a tea drinker (or coffee, for that matter) but have had to have at least 1 cup a day this week, which is lots for me!

sprite is great stuff i drink it mixed with orange juice when im feeling queasy it really helps , oh and that "This Water" the lemon one is great for MS too


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'll have to get some of that to try! I used to drink ginger ale to help with MS, but I've noticed that even the full-calorie one now has sweeteners in it :( Pepsi Max, which I used to drink before getting my BFP, tasts HORRIBLE to me these days!


----------



## lynnikins

lol im just a sucker for sugar lol atm i pretty much am in agony by 9pm if i havent had chocolate or coke lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've got a carton of Haagen-Dazs ice cream sitting in the freezer calling my name :) YUM


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> Ok this question is for the *8th and 9th of April ok*
> 
> 
> *What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)*

Great idea lynnikins! I work for a bank in their complaints dept. Been there now for about 6 years. Have dropped to part time hours since going back from maternity so work monday to friday 9am - 2pm xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray... another bank person! :hi: I am not alone on the dark side ;)
x


----------



## lauzie84

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hooray... another bank person! :hi: I am not alone on the dark side ;)
> x

:rofl: I know! I too am one of the nice ones :winkwink: We're not the big bonus earners!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Exactly! ;) Wish I DID earn that kind of money though...


----------



## lauzie84

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Exactly! ;) Wish I DID earn that kind of money though...

Wouldn't it be wonderful?! *goes off to dream about what she'd spend the money on:haha:*


----------



## leahsmummy443

im a stay at home mummy and part time carer for my dp's grandfather :) 

i've dont the scariest thing today, i went to my mum's earlier knowing they would be at work and left a little baby picture frame with a little note in it saying 'please fill with a picture of your grandchild on 5/12/11' saying love from us on the box....
am waiting for the verdict atm as my brother has said they will home about 9. my mum is going to be the only person that will have something negative to say, dont get me wrong she will be excited and happy when it sinks in but i know we'll get a lecture first... like we need one, we have a house, we're 26, have been together 9 years and have an 8 year old daughter together and my dp has a good stable job, we have a nice big family and have been desperate for another baby for a couple of years!! only thing is we arent married yet, but that can wait, we live together as if we were married and are completely devoted to one another but my mum will still have to say something about it. everyone else will be over the moon, my brother is mega excited, and has helped me put this plan into action 2nite..... but anyway i'm mega nervous right now, waiting to hear from them.... :coffee:

thanks for the welcomes.... am gonna go add the blinkie now!! :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

What a lovely way to tell your parents! :cloud9: Let us know how it goes! 
xx


----------



## lauzie84

Good luck leahs mummy! To be honest you have nothing to worry about. Me and my OH have been together now for 8 years and are not married. We own a house together and have 1 - soon to be 2 beautiful children. The marriage will happen when it happens xxx


----------



## leahsmummy443

thankyou, we thought it was sweet :) x


----------



## leahsmummy443

lauzie84 said:


> Good luck leahs mummy! To be honest you have nothing to worry about. Me and my OH have been together now for 8 years and are not married. We own a house together and have 1 - soon to be 2 beautiful children. The marriage will happen when it happens xxx

thanks, exactly, i dont see it as a biggy, we want to get married and we will do one day, but we will be the same family we are now, just who knows how many thousands poorer :haha:
xx


----------



## foxy_coxy

Hi leahsmummy, me and my oh aren't married either. Been together 7 years and have a 2.5 year old. It's only a bit of paper afterall! 
Don't get me wrong, i would love to actually get married but it aint gonna happen inthe next 9 months when i am gonna be hooooge as i am 'needing' cake and sweets lol


What do you do..?. ie work(if so what as?), SAHM, WAHM,Student,Other(please specify)

Ohhh, good idea. 
I'm Rachel, i'm a SAHM to Brooke who is 2yrs 9 months and loving it :)


----------



## sshriderdh

Dec 8th:thumbup:


----------



## newlilmommy83

Hi ladies! I'm very new here and I haven't been to the dr yet! 2 weeks away, gosh it seems like an eternity. This will be our first and according to my LMP i'm 5 weeks along. So would be due around December 8th. We're so excited!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi newlilmommy83 :hi: Welcome to our group! Congratulations, and have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Summons619

Hi ladies i'd love to join Im due Dec,13 i've always wanted a christmas baby so this is sooooooooo exciting for me :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Summons619, welcome! :flower: Congratulations on your BFP and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Summons619

Thanks you :)


----------



## hope_

Morning snowflakes how are we all feeling this morning?


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats Ladies! X


----------



## hope_

Congrats ladies xx


----------



## jimjam112

so tired but have to get up!!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning ladies! Beautiful day here again, have been up since 6 with she who must be obeyed :haha: We've had breakfast, tidied the downstairs, hung out laundry and put in another load to wash. We're then braving Asda for the groceries while I still have energy. This afternoon I think playing in the garden is called for :)


----------



## lauzie84

Morning ladies. Well I managed to get amy to lie in til 7:50 which is unheard of! So got up with her after that, got washing on and hung out and now sitting on the computer with us still in our pyjamas. Feeling a bit dizzy this morning - I can't remember is this normal? 

No plans for the rest of the day - will try and get Amy down for a nap around lunchtime and get out in the sun after that xxx


----------



## missmayhem

what do we do??

meant to answer this last night but i needed to pee so just went to bed.......


i have just finished uni, exams in may finally year and hope to graduate in nov with a degree in Forensic Anthropology and CSI

work part time doing home help


----------



## missmayhem

what have we done today?

went to work for the morning shift, over to mums to inject her, picked her dog up

back to mine washing on the line, time to make lunch then walk the dogs


----------



## lynnikins

hi girls i got up to do the laundry and get the nappies washed n hung out to dry planning to take the boys round to the playground after lunch


----------



## cylla2000

well i got a pretty good scare yerterday I spotted never happened since implantation for me it was pink/red with a dot of jelly like very light but still scare the shit out of me. I spotted and bled with my son and daughter but you never get use to it always expect the worse anyways it stop and this morning is brown and very very light :thumbup: my appointment is may 13 long time away drive me absolutely nuts i never been in so much stress it make me sick:(


----------



## lintu

hiya girls, Im going to tentatively join you.

Got a faint :bfp: this afto, not actually late until Monday xxxx going to re test then with a CB Digi so not updating anything till then, my EDD would be 24th xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: cylla

:hi: Lintu, and congratulations!
x


----------



## AshleyNichole

:hugs: cylla that is a long time.

congrats lintu


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Lauzie, I'm feeling dizzy and lightheaded on occasion too. Apparently it's quite common. :hugs:


----------



## lauzie84

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Lauzie, I'm feeling dizzy and lightheaded on occasion too. Apparently it's quite common. :hugs:

Thanks honey! I had hyperemesis the first time round, so used to feeling sick, but the dizziness is a killer! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hyperemesis! Oh my goodness :hugs: I've got a fairly constant feeling of nausea, but it does come and go in waves. The dizzyness is there occasionnally.

xx


----------



## FossilWife

Hey ladies! I was originally set to have a late November 2011 baby, but the doc thinks I'm actually due in early December based on ovulation. So for now, I'm going to be hanging around these parts. I have my first appointment on April 19th and hopefully I can get a scan to confirm my due date :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi there FossilWife! :hi: Come on in and make yourself at home :)

I was just thinking - would anyone like to share real first names rather than usernames? Makes it a bit more personal when we chatter :) I'm Anna!

x


----------



## Morgi

I'm Emily. Due 3rd December. Can't wait to begin to bloom n stop feeling grotty. Currently in bed again at 4.30.xx


----------



## FossilWife

I'm ultra paranoid about anyone from my personal life finding me here (we've been trying so long to conceive and we are keeping it a secret right now!), so I don't use my real name on the forums. I have a pretty uncommon name, so it would definitely give me away if anyone decided to Google me!

In any case, you guys can call me Fossy :happydance:


----------



## cylla2000

Christelle :flower:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I think Fossy is sweet :) Better than typing out FossilWife all the time :haha: Still feels like we get to know each other better that way :thumbup:

Hi Emily, and welcome :hi:


----------



## Ilovehim89

i am Carolyn, due sometime Mid december.....my guess would be Dec 17th until my dating u/s the beginning of may :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Morning ladies! Beautiful day here again, have been up since 6 with she who must be obeyed :haha: We've had breakfast, tidied the downstairs, hung out laundry and put in another load to wash. We're then braving Asda for the groceries while I still have energy. This afternoon I think playing in the garden is called for :)

Same here,ive been up since 7.15am done two lots of washing on the line and dry and cut the grass,now i am waiting for OH to hurry up with the bbq`ing! Oh and i braved Asda too! :) BTW Anna my real name is Vicky x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Vicky, I'm saving the grass cutting for tomorrow. Pottered around the house and braved Asda, and did 4 loads of washing and hung it out. Now just sitting with a cold glass of water (oh the party life :) ) and relaxing while Alyssa snoozes. Just going to chill out the rest of today, then worry about the garden tomorrow! Wish I didn't have to go back to work on Monday - I've really been enjoying being at home!


----------



## lynnikins

ive just got back from the playground with Nate it was a special trip out without little brother and my DH cleaned the kitchen while i was out yay:happydance:,
Name is Lynette but i use Lynni lol,


----------



## missmayhem

my name is Sam, Samantha if i've done something wrong


----------



## lauzie84

My name's Laura xx


----------



## lynnikins

laura i just noticed that Amy is the same age as EJ


----------



## franny_k

Hello again all: real name Fran(cesca).

Am sooooooooooooooooooo tired. Had nap with my DD this afternoon after doing the food shop this morning. Just made a DELICIOUS salad: bacon, pear, egg and stilton. Then once I'd wolfed the lot realised that Stilton is meant to be OFF the menu. So now am completely paranoid...

But this weather is wonderful! Going to have a bath and paint my toes tonight and will probably be in bed by 8! ROCK AND ROLL!


----------



## lynnikins

stilton is ok so long as its pasuturised hun, im sure your fine, lucky you getting a nap we have been spring cleaning today and i got to go to the playground with ds1 for a bit but thats the most ive stopped all day lol


----------



## Pingu

:hi: Snowflakes. Hope you are all well. Wow you ladies can chat, lots for me to catch up on :coffee: Sorry i've not been on much, been working nights this week and all day today aswel as looking after my poorly little girl. 

My name is Leanne, 25, I am a SAHM in the day but have just started working evenings and weekends in a shop when my hubby is home with my daughter. He is however going away for 4 months end of July so I will have to give my job up, he isn't due back until December so I am facing giving birth without him :cry:

I am not having any symptoms, the dizziness seems to have got better. At times I forget I am pregnant until hubby tells me off for rushing around and doing too much!

Hope you have all been enjoying the sunshine. We had our first BBQ of the year this evening :)


----------



## Morgi

How long is every1 going to wait to make the big announcement then? Do u feel like every1 already knows? Has any1 got any scan dates yet?xx


----------



## hope_

Hi ladies my name is lauren and I'm a support worker. Today we have also had a BBQ it was yummy lol! At the moment the only symptom I am having is cramping which makes me worry I have one digi left but am saving it at the moment. At the minute I am finding it hard to believe I am pregnant as I feel normal apart from the cramping does anyone else feel like this? I apologise if I don't remember everyones first names as I have a rubish memory xxx


----------



## missmayhem

with baby brain i'll be amazed if anybody remembers there own name


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Evening Snowflakes! :hi:

Been a lovely day today - just pottering about. Even Asda was quiet for a Saturday afternoon; guess the combination of a home football match and the beautiful weather meant that most people headed there much earlier than usual, so it wasn't too bad :thumbup:

Tomorrow is my last day off :cry: Don't like the thought of being back at work Monday. The plan for tomorrow is sorting out our bedroom as we're having a new bed delivered this week (will be FAB for my pregnant self!) and sorting out the garden. I think we'll tackle the understairs cupboard too while we're at it... guess I want to start getting our nest in order for Pip, even though his or her arrival is still 8 months or so away :haha:

What's everyone up to tonight? I'm just relaxing with my sparkling water (rock 'n' roll!) and enjoying the lovely breeze through the windows. Oh, and I'm loitering round t'interweb, too :rofl:

x


----------



## Pingu

Morgi said:


> How long is every1 going to wait to make the big announcement then? Do u feel like every1 already knows? Has any1 got any scan dates yet?xx

I am waiting until after my 12 week scan to announce it, we have told our parents and sister and brothers already though. I have a private scan on the 28th April. I am not sure when my NHS scan will be, my midwife booking in appointment isn't until the 6th May. How about you?


----------



## Pingu

I hope I have now added all the new snowflakes to the list but please let me know if I have missed anyone.

Congratulations all xx


----------



## missmayhem

me- i'm watching grand designs whilst watching the puppy throw his frisbee and chase it... tiriing himself out... saves me doing it

this time last week we were waiting on the vets to call tell us if his op was a sucess.....

scary


----------



## lynnikins

Leanne aka Pingu, so is your OH military then if hes gonna be away for so long?

My DH is out tonight with his mates so ive bathed the boys and put them to bed and im debating what to have for dinner got a Lamb hotpot soup in the fridge but i dont really feel like eating which is bad since ive not had alot today lol im gonna sit here with my cuppa and think for a bit about it. 

oh and ive been cramping a bit today grr not fun but i'll deal with it lol much less bother than labour pains hehe


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> Morgi said:
> 
> 
> How long is every1 going to wait to make the big announcement then? Do u feel like every1 already knows? Has any1 got any scan dates yet?xx
> 
> I am waiting until after my 12 week scan to announce it, we have told our parents and sister and brothers already though. I have a private scan on the 28th April. I am not sure when my NHS scan will be, my midwife booking in appointment isn't until the 6th May. How about you?Click to expand...

a few of my closest friends know but everyone else will find out after our scan which im hoping will be more like 11wks caus its soooooooooooooooo long to wait otherwise ive booked in with the doc and waiting on the MW to call me im not sure if she orgnaizes my scan or if they doctor will, my doctor did last time:shrug:


----------



## Pingu

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Evening Snowflakes! :hi:
> 
> Been a lovely day today - just pottering about. Even Asda was quiet for a Saturday afternoon; guess the combination of a home football match and the beautiful weather meant that most people headed there much earlier than usual, so it wasn't too bad :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day off :cry: Don't like the thought of being back at work Monday. The plan for tomorrow is sorting out our bedroom as we're having a new bed delivered this week (will be FAB for my pregnant self!) and sorting out the garden. I think we'll tackle the understairs cupboard too while we're at it... guess I want to start getting our nest in order for Pip, even though his or her arrival is still 8 months or so away :haha:
> 
> What's everyone up to tonight? I'm just relaxing with my sparkling water (rock 'n' roll!) and enjoying the lovely breeze through the windows. Oh, and I'm loitering round t'interweb, too :rofl:
> 
> x

Good Evening :)

Wow it is unusual for Asda to be quiet. I had a lucky escape from doing the food shop this week as I worked today, hubby went instead.

Hope you enjoy your last day off tomorrow. Sounds like you are going to be very busy.

Not up to much tonight, just watching tv and on bnb, hoping to get an early night as has haven't had much sleep the last few nights as my daughter is poorly. She has antibiotics now so hopefully she settles down tonight x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We've told my mom and dad, my brother and my sister (and she's told her fiance). That's it for now, apart from BnB ladies :) We're going to wait until after our first scan to tell everyone else - that's what we did when we were expecting Alyssa. Hope we don't have to wait until 15 weeks this time around to get a scan date!!


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> Leanne aka Pingu, so is your OH military then if hes gonna be away for so long?
> 
> My DH is out tonight with his mates so ive bathed the boys and put them to bed and im debating what to have for dinner got a Lamb hotpot soup in the fridge but i dont really feel like eating which is bad since ive not had alot today lol im gonna sit here with my cuppa and think for a bit about it.
> 
> oh and ive been cramping a bit today grr not fun but i'll deal with it lol much less bother than labour pains hehe

Yes he is. Hoping they will get him home before my due date but our daughter came early so he could miss it. I am really hoping I go overdue!

I sometimes don't feel like eating either. I have been eating toast instead of meals some days. I hope your craps ease off soon, I find a hot water bottle can help x


----------



## jimjam112

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi there FossilWife! :hi: Come on in and make yourself at home :)
> 
> I was just thinking - would anyone like to share real first names rather than usernames? Makes it a bit more personal when we chatter :) I'm Anna!
> 
> x

just seen it hi everyone im gemma!!!!


----------



## vwbabymomma

Howdy ladies! Home from work :) Going to Spend the night watching movies with my nephews and eating pizza :) Hope everyone is doing great !!!!


----------



## hope_

I had to tell my work so they could put the right risk assessments in place, it's a small team at the moment (only 7 of us) so they all know but are all sworn to secery (sorry my spelling is rubish) we are telling the familys tomorow oh brother and wife already know as we see quite alot of them so we told them first. Every one else we will wait until we have had a scan, though I think some of our friends might suspect something as I have given up smoking and have not had a drink at the BBQ (Im normally the one encouraging every one to drink! Lol) xx


----------



## Pingu

hope_ said:


> I had to tell my work so they could put the right risk assessments in place, it's a small team at the moment (only 7 of us) so they all know but are all sworn to secery (sorry my spelling is rubish) we are telling the familys tomorow oh brother and wife already know as we see quite alot of them so we told them first. Every one else we will wait until we have had a scan, though I think some of our friends might suspect something as I have given up smoking and have not had a drink at the BBQ (Im normally the one encouraging every one to drink! Lol) xx

I have been wondering when I should tell my work. I only started there on Monday but it can involve quite alot of heavy lifting and moving etc. I was hoping to wait until my 12 week scan but maybe I should tell them sooner.
I think my friends will suspect something too as I am usually encouraging them to drink but luckily I won't see them until the end of April so I might feel more comfortable telling them then!


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> laura i just noticed that Amy is the same age as EJ

Right enough!! 26th March? Isn't that strange that we're expecting again? xxx


----------



## Pingu

I know it's early but has anyone been thinking about names yet? Also, will you be finding out the sex or staying team yellow? xx


----------



## lauzie84

Morgi said:


> How long is every1 going to wait to make the big announcement then? Do u feel like every1 already knows? Has any1 got any scan dates yet?xx

I'll prob wait til after my 12 week scan. Have told a few close friends in work and thats it. No scan date here yet, going to the docs on tues or wed so they'll hopefully book me in xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We're definitely staying Team Yellow again this time - we loved the anticipation and the surprise with Alyssa :) We've got a boy's name, but no clue yet on the girl front!

I'm hoping to wait until after the first scan to tell anyone at work, but am going to take things day-by-day and see how I feel. I work in a busy bank branch, long hours, so if I find I can't handle the stress, I will speak with my boss and ask to be transferred to a quieter location. It would mean letting the cat out of the bag at work, as I wouldn't want my branch team to think I couldn't handle the workload for any other reason.


----------



## lauzie84

AnnaBanana9 said:


> We're definitely staying Team Yellow again this time - we loved the anticipation and the surprise with Alyssa :) We've got a boy's name, but no clue yet on the girl front!
> 
> I'm hoping to wait until after the first scan to tell anyone at work, but am going to take things day-by-day and see how I feel. I work in a busy bank branch, long hours, so if I find I can't handle the stress, I will speak with my boss and ask to be transferred to a quieter location. *It would mean letting the cat out of the bag at work, as I wouldn't want my branch team to think I couldn't handle the workload for any other reason.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sounds like where i work - if you go off elsewhere - everyone thinks its to do with stress!
> 
> i wish I had the willpower to stay team yellow!lol! I found out with Amy and will prob find out with this bubba too.
> 
> Not much planned for tonight - could quite easily go to bed right now. My house is a tip although I cleaned the downstairs today - living with a toddler and being pregnant really isn't easy!
> 
> I've been a right stroppy mare with my OH today too....not sure why:shrug:


----------



## jimjam112

ill def finding out da sex i just couldnt wait no names yet tho!!!


----------



## missmayhem

i'm staying team yellow, hoping to hold off telling work but if MS kicks in they'll need to know, as clients will ring up accusing me of being hung over.....


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> Leanne aka Pingu, so is your OH military then if hes gonna be away for so long?
> 
> My DH is out tonight with his mates so ive bathed the boys and put them to bed and im debating what to have for dinner got a Lamb hotpot soup in the fridge but i dont really feel like eating which is bad since ive not had alot today lol im gonna sit here with my cuppa and think for a bit about it.
> 
> oh and ive been cramping a bit today grr not fun but i'll deal with it lol much less bother than labour pains hehe
> 
> Yes he is. Hoping they will get him home before my due date but our daughter came early so he could miss it. I am really hoping I go overdue!
> 
> I sometimes don't feel like eating either. I have been eating toast instead of meals some days. I hope your craps ease off soon, I find a hot water bottle can help xClick to expand...

I'll do you a trade then since im always 10+days overdue lol, you let me be early i'll let you be OD :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> I know it's early but has anyone been thinking about names yet? Also, will you be finding out the sex or staying team yellow? xx

We are finding the sex a) caus i cant handle not knowing, Ej wasnt a defo blue and it drove me nuts thinking i might just might be having a girl, i need time to prepare my head if we are having a boy, but we wont be telling anyone that we know the sex it will be our secret ( i might just tell you all though ) b) we suck at picking names, both the boys have the only name we could agree on by 28wks lol so need to know the sex so we can start picking a name

ive been thinking about names, mainly girls ones lol:blush: but OH is picky about names so no doubt he wont like any that i do


----------



## lynnikins

lauzie84 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> laura i just noticed that Amy is the same age as EJ
> 
> Right enough!! 26th March? Isn't that strange that we're expecting again? xxxClick to expand...

its scary lol so sweet that they actually share their birthday


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> Leanne aka Pingu, so is your OH military then if hes gonna be away for so long?
> 
> My DH is out tonight with his mates so ive bathed the boys and put them to bed and im debating what to have for dinner got a Lamb hotpot soup in the fridge but i dont really feel like eating which is bad since ive not had alot today lol im gonna sit here with my cuppa and think for a bit about it.
> 
> oh and ive been cramping a bit today grr not fun but i'll deal with it lol much less bother than labour pains hehe
> 
> Yes he is. Hoping they will get him home before my due date but our daughter came early so he could miss it. I am really hoping I go overdue!
> 
> I sometimes don't feel like eating either. I have been eating toast instead of meals some days. I hope your craps ease off soon, I find a hot water bottle can help xClick to expand...
> 
> I'll do you a trade then since im always 10+days overdue lol, you let me be early i'll let you be OD :thumbup:Click to expand...

Deal :thumbup:



lynnikins said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> I know it's early but has anyone been thinking about names yet? Also, will you be finding out the sex or staying team yellow? xx
> 
> We are finding the sex a) caus i cant handle not knowing, Ej wasnt a defo blue and it drove me nuts thinking i might just might be having a girl, i need time to prepare my head if we are having a boy, but we wont be telling anyone that we know the sex it will be our secret ( i might just tell you all though ) b) we suck at picking names, both the boys have the only name we could agree on by 28wks lol so need to know the sex so we can start picking a name
> 
> ive been thinking about names, mainly girls ones lol:blush: but OH is picky about names so no doubt he wont like any that i doClick to expand...

My hubby is picky about names too, we never agree! You will have to let us snowflakes know the sex, we will keep it a secret :)


----------



## Pingu

We were team yellow with our daughter, we would love to stay team yellow again but we have decided we will find out the sex especially as hubby may miss the birth. After we find out the sex we are going to go shopping and he is going to chose the baby first outfits.

We have a few girls names picked but no boys, all the boys names we love are already taken in family so really hard x


----------



## missmayhem

names... arrrgg don't start


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes Lynni, we'll keep it a secret! Please tell us when you know what colour bump you have :D

Mmmm.... Nutella on toast. Only thing I could stomach tonight. Oh. That and the V8 vegetable juice I've been craving :blush: Not the yummiest combo, I know - but it's good to me (at least to the pregnant me. Non-pregnant me would be :sick: ) :haha:


----------



## no1seasider

Will def be asking the sex.....having 4 sons already if we find out we are having a pink one this time we will have to have a major bedroom re-shuffle!! 

Feeling tired,bloated and irritable today :growlmad: could quite happily go to bed......though i suppose i should wait til the kids go first! :awww:


----------



## lynnikins

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Yes Lynni, we'll keep it a secret! Please tell us when you know what colour bump you have :D
> 
> Mmmm.... Nutella on toast. Only thing I could stomach tonight. Oh. That and the V8 vegetable juice I've been craving :blush: Not the yummiest combo, I know - but it's good to me (at least to the pregnant me. Non-pregnant me would be :sick: ) :haha:

Pregnant me is :sick: at that combo, arrgh i dont know what to eat i am hungry my stomach is hurting caus i havent eaten and if i dont eat soon im gonna be dry retching but no food we have in the house sounds any good to me
i want rice crakers but a specific type that arent avalible here ( i found them in one waitrose once :( but thats it ) and i ate all the ones i brought back from NZ already :(


----------



## AnnaBanana9

See Lynni? Pregnant me is VERY odd :haha:
x


----------



## foxy_coxy

Evening girls. Just waiting for Transporter 3 to come on whilst peeking on here and boy you guys can talk ;) lol

Got a docs appointment on Monday so hopefully will book me in for a scan then. 
We will definately be finding out what colour we are. We are just impatient, what more can i say lol.

Hats off to you ladies that keep team yellow... i wish i could be as strong as you. 

Been out in the sunshine today with Brooke and am shattered now. Really struggling to keep my eyes open right now.
Might have to skip the film and go to bed lol


----------



## lynnikins

lol my DH is convinced that one day Pregnant me will be begging and craving tuna and peanut butter which i cant stand either of the look the smell let alone the taste lol i told him it will never happen but he lives in hope hehe


----------



## hope_

We have to use hoists and stuff at work so thought it would be best to tell them we have to push the hoists around as well. Pingu if your worried about the lifting maybe you could just tell your boss but ask her to keep it quiet if you don't want people knowing? Personally I want to find out the sex I don't think I could handle not knowing lol. This is my first baby is anyone else having there first? If it's not your first ladies how many children do you have? Xx


----------



## lynnikins

its my 6th pregnancy will be my 3rd baby,


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Pip is our second baby :cloud9:

Urgh... :sick: Tuna and peanut butter TOGETHER??? :sick: That's worse than my combo! :haha: I miss peanut butter already - have taken the decision again this time round to avoid as I suffer from allergies and hubby suffers with asthma; figured we'd try to minimise the risks to Pip. :shrug:
x


----------



## franny_k

Evening girlies!

Got my docs appt this Wednesday. My mum is coming up for the week and I thought it would be nice for her to be around when I had the first appt. Although they don't do much! They'll refer me to the MW and I'll have my booking appt at 10 weeks I think and then scan at 12?

We're going to stay team yellow again. THis pregnancy is already very different from Grace's. I was sick sick sick from the word go (although 5 weeks is still very early so I could be shooting myself in the foot here)...and I'm tired now with slight nausea and things I normally like to eat I can't face. But somehow I don't feel as bad...so far! Perhaps it's because I've got DD to look after too?

Hitting B&Q tomorrow and getting the house ready for mum's visit. Oh, and I'm sure I'll factor in a nap!

Nighty night xx


----------



## no1seasider

This is my 7th pregnancy,and will be my 5th baby!


----------



## missmayhem

4th pregnancy, 1st baby


----------



## Pingu

2nd baby :)

Fran, have a lovely week with your Mum 

Right ladies I am off to bed now, hoping I get more than 2 hours sleep tonight! Goodnight snowflakes x


----------



## mummydeb

im only a tiny bit pregnant and havent had it confirmed by doctor yet will on monday but can i join? 
this is my 7th pregnancy 2nd baby 
going by the ov calender im due 23rd


----------



## anxiousbump1

hey fellow December Snowflakes buddies!
Im due the 5th with no 2, would love to be added,
never had any MS with no1 but have been throwing up non stop for 2 days...yuk!
hope you are all feeling okay! x


----------



## Duchess85

Hello my lovelies, I am due on the 13th with my first by the Grace and Blessings of God! so add me!

xxx


----------



## lauzie84

hope_ said:


> This is my first baby is anyone else having there first? If it's not your first ladies how many children do you have? Xx

This is my second baby - I have Amy who turned 1 on 26th March this year xx


----------



## lynnikins

I figured it out, i want pancakes with bananas and syrup, i wonder if DH can stop and get banana's on his way home lol


----------



## leigh568

Hi all,

I am due baby#4 on 9th :)


----------



## TamaraC

Hey All :)

First post and first baby :) Expected Due Date December 11! But first doctors appointment on April 26...


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Im due number 3, my girls are 12 and 8. :)


----------



## Morgi

U'll have lots of help then dinnerlady74. Have you told your other children yet? I can't wait to tell my 8th old ds, but trying to wait aslong as I can.xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

hope_ said:


> Hi ladies my name is lauren and I'm a support worker. Today we have also had a BBQ it was yummy lol! At the moment the only symptom I am having is cramping which makes me worry I have one digi left but am saving it at the moment. At the minute I am finding it hard to believe I am pregnant as I feel normal apart from the cramping does anyone else feel like this? I apologise if I don't remember everyones first names as I have a rubish memory xxx

Ive been getting cramping too,but its common in early pregnancy. I did my 2nd test yesterday 5 days after i did the first,the lines were both bright pink! :) No mistaking im pregnant now. x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

No Morgi,i havnt told them yet im going to try and wait until i know everythings alright as they will just blab to everyone! lol I told my parents yesterday though,my mum cried and my dad was surprised because the girls are growing up now and he didnt think id have anymore ( Im nearly 37) lol x


----------



## Morgi

I'm 33 in two weeks. Hopefully I'll av more patients now I'm older. Lol. My son will want to announce it to every1 too. I went to the docs last week, who confirmed my pregnancy but didn't do much else. Just waiting for midwife to get in touch now.x&#57430;


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ive not even been to the docs yet,i didnt change when i moved house and now i need to find a new doc! :(


----------



## Lolabelle

I'm 5w5d. Had my beta come back at 1270 :happydance::happydance: Have my first appointment with my gyno next week. :thumbup:


----------



## hope_

Morning snowflakes and welcome and congrats to all the new ladies x how we all feeling today? It's lovely an sunny here again today so after telling the families I plan to spend the rest of the day outside. What do you ladies have planned for today?
Thank you dinnerlady74 it's nice to know that it is normal it still makes me worry don't think I will stop untill I have had a scan an know everything will be ok xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning Snowflakes! :hi:
Another beautiful day here. Today we've opened all the windows to let in the lovely fresh air, and we're going to work in the garden and do some decluttering indoors.

hope_, how exciting for you - telling the families today! :happydance: Let us know how it all goes :)


----------



## Morgi

I'm planning a relaxing day. Footy with my eldest in this lovely weather. I feel so much better tday. Still soar bb but don't feel half as sick as yesterday.xx


----------



## Sparkle24

Hey hey just found out i am pregant, already phoned my mum and mum in law lol
I am due 19th dec :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Sparkle24, and congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :)
x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Morning Snowflakes! :hi:
> Another beautiful day here. Today we've opened all the windows to let in the lovely fresh air, and we're going to work in the garden and do some decluttering indoors.
> 
> hope_, how exciting for you - telling the families today! :happydance: Let us know how it all goes :)

 Morning Anna,ive been up since silly o`clock........again! Too nice to stay in bed though on a lovely day like this. Ive got my patio doors wide open and OH is busy preparing to build us a brick bbq......makes him feel manly! lol 
My pile of ironing looks like its been breeding overnight so i might get some of that done, or i might just sit in the garden all day doing sweet FA!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

LOTS of decluttering needs doing - our bedroom has become the general "if you're not sure where to put it, put it here" room of the house :dohh: We have a new bed being delivered this week, so we need to sort things out!


----------



## missmayhem

morning girls, just checking in before i head to wrok, hope your all well


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> I figured it out, i want pancakes with bananas and syrup, i wonder if DH can stop and get banana's on his way home lol

Did you get what you wanted to eat honey?



hope_ said:


> Morning snowflakes and welcome and congrats to all the new ladies x how we all feeling today? It's lovely an sunny here again today so after telling the families I plan to spend the rest of the day outside. What do you ladies have planned for today?
> Thank you dinnerlady74 it's nice to know that it is normal it still makes me worry don't think I will stop untill I have had a scan an know everything will be ok xxxx

Goodluck with telling you're families. Let us know how you get on. 
I'm not sure what we're doing today. Sunday is family day in our house, so we always do something together even if it is just a walk. We're in the middle of trying to get our back garden sorted. So might be heading to homebase later on.

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmmm all I can smell is the gorgeous Sunday dinner my husband is cooking, and I'm practically drooling! Cooking or the thought of cooking makes me :sick: but if I can't see it and can only smell it, I'm ravenous! Mince and dumplings with lots of fresh vegetables. YUM!

Then with my full tummy it will be off to mow the lawns. Hubby will cart all the stuff around for me, I just have to mow. Fortunately we don't have very big front or back gardens! Once he's gotten all the gardening paraphernalia out for me, we'll take advantage of a bit of space and we'll sort through the understairs cupboard and get rid of stuff -it's another hoarding spot!


----------



## lynnikins

lauzie84 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> I figured it out, i want pancakes with bananas and syrup, i wonder if DH can stop and get banana's on his way home lol
> 
> Did you get what you wanted to eat honey?
> 
> 
> 
> hope_ said:
> 
> 
> Morning snowflakes and welcome and congrats to all the new ladies x how we all feeling today? It's lovely an sunny here again today so after telling the families I plan to spend the rest of the day outside. What do you ladies have planned for today?
> Thank you dinnerlady74 it's nice to know that it is normal it still makes me worry don't think I will stop untill I have had a scan an know everything will be ok xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Goodluck with telling you're families. Let us know how you get on.
> I'm not sure what we're doing today. Sunday is family day in our house, so we always do something together even if it is just a walk. We're in the middle of trying to get our back garden sorted. So might be heading to homebase later on.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day xxxClick to expand...

NO i didnt :( settled for a steak pie in the end, now i want a lamb roast with gravy lol pity we are short on food caus tomorrows shopping day , still want pancakes but got no banana's in , ah well, im at home this morning not Church caus i had some pinkish red spotting this morning so im trying to keep my feet up


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Lynni, hope all is okay xxx


----------



## vwbabymomma

lynnikins said:


> lauzie84 said:
> 
> 
> NO i didnt :( settled for a steak pie in the end, now i want a lamb roast with gravy lol pity we are short on food caus tomorrows shopping day , still want pancakes but got no banana's in , ah well, im at home this morning not Church caus i had some pinkish red spotting this morning so im trying to keep my feet up
> 
> Hope you feel better :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## missmayhem

just in from a lovely walk in the new forest, two knackered dogs, so i'm curled up with my ice pop lol


----------



## 1babylost

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## rocketb

TamaraC said:


> Hey All :)
> 
> First post and first baby :) Expected Due Date December 11! But first doctors appointment on April 26...

Neat! I'm also due the 11th (with our first!) and have my first appt the 26th! Welcome!


----------



## rocketb

That was a lot of reading to get through! 4 pages since I last got on. 

It's been a busy weekend. DH and I went to a 1-year-old's birthday party yesterday afternoon. All of our usual hangout group was there and I told the girls (2 of them have 1-year-olds and the other girl is TTC). Everyone was really excited.

Yesterday evening we went to a Houston Rockets game (NBA basketball). I'm not really big into sports, but DH got some great seats as a reward through work. It was fun. The home team won.

We're about to meet friends at a local dog park - we have a beagle (Lucy) and a corgi (Martigan) who should enjoy running around with the other dogs. Then it's back to work on the yard. We're in the process of ripping out a bunch of overgrown shrubs. I'm also working on tiling the kitchen backsplash (I need to do some grouting).

And my best friend is getting married next weekend, so I need to take DH shopping for a new shirt to go with the dress I'm wearing.

No MS yet. Enjoying my lack of pickiness about food and hoping it lasts a while longer. And YAY!! Baby's finally an appleseed!

DH doesn't want to find out the gender and I don't have strong feelings either way at the moment, so we're probably Team Yellow. I have been thinking about names though. I have a little note file on my phone. Everytime I come across a name I like, I record it. DH and I haven't really discussed any yet though. It was hard enough naming the dogs!


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to all the new snowflakes. Congratulations on your BFP :) I have added you to the list xx


----------



## Pingu

Lolabelle said:


> I'm 5w5d. Had my beta come back at 1270 :happydance::happydance: Have my first appointment with my gyno next week. :thumbup:

Does that make your EDD 6th December? Congrats :)


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> lauzie84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> I figured it out, i want pancakes with bananas and syrup, i wonder if DH can stop and get banana's on his way home lol
> 
> Did you get what you wanted to eat honey?
> 
> 
> 
> hope_ said:
> 
> 
> Morning snowflakes and welcome and congrats to all the new ladies x how we all feeling today? It's lovely an sunny here again today so after telling the families I plan to spend the rest of the day outside. What do you ladies have planned for today?
> Thank you dinnerlady74 it's nice to know that it is normal it still makes me worry don't think I will stop untill I have had a scan an know everything will be ok xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Goodluck with telling you're families. Let us know how you get on.
> I'm not sure what we're doing today. Sunday is family day in our house, so we always do something together even if it is just a walk. We're in the middle of trying to get our back garden sorted. So might be heading to homebase later on.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day xxxClick to expand...
> 
> NO i didnt :( settled for a steak pie in the end, now i want a lamb roast with gravy lol pity we are short on food caus tomorrows shopping day , still want pancakes but got no banana's in , ah well, im at home this morning not Church caus i had some pinkish red spotting this morning so im trying to keep my feet upClick to expand...

:hugs: hope you are okay xx


----------



## Pingu

Evening snowflakes. Hope you are well.

It has been a busy day here, worked most of the day then had housework to catch up on so missed out on enjoying the sunshine. I work up feeling very nauseas today, it is horrible. I don't really want to eat healthy things at the moment, I just want stodge.I am having some pizza and wedges tonight, naughty me. I will eat healthier tomorrow!

xx


----------



## jimjam112

Pingu said:


> Evening snowflakes. Hope you are well.
> 
> It has been a busy day here, worked most of the day then had housework to catch up on so missed out on enjoying the sunshine. I work up feeling very nauseas today, it is horrible. I don't really want to eat healthy things at the moment, I just want stodge.I am having some pizza and wedges tonight, naughty me. I will eat healthier tomorrow!
> 
> xx

i feel exactly da same!!!been so tired all day with a constant headache and nausea and all i wanted was crap food so i had fish and chips and just waitin on my fruit pastille ice lolly!!i will eat better tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## no1seasider

Pingu said:


> Evening snowflakes. Hope you are well.
> 
> It has been a busy day here, worked most of the day then had housework to catch up on so missed out on enjoying the sunshine. I work up feeling very nauseas today, it is horrible. I don't really want to eat healthy things at the moment, I just want stodge.I am having some pizza and wedges tonight, naughty me. I will eat healthier tomorrow!
> 
> xx

Evening!

Weather gorgeous here today too,been out to a football match with the OH and boys.We lost :cry:

I cant stop eating today....and i mean eat!! I ate 5 (FIVE!!)crumpets this morning! A full packet of fruit gums at the football,and pizza and garlic bread when i got home!! Oh and a funny feet ice cream! 
Believe it or not,i too have been feeling really sick today! haha

The weekend seems to just fly by,back to work tomorrow and the kids have broken up from school too!


----------



## Pingu

jimjam112 said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Evening snowflakes. Hope you are well.
> 
> It has been a busy day here, worked most of the day then had housework to catch up on so missed out on enjoying the sunshine. I work up feeling very nauseas today, it is horrible. I don't really want to eat healthy things at the moment, I just want stodge.I am having some pizza and wedges tonight, naughty me. I will eat healthier tomorrow!
> 
> xx
> 
> i feel exactly da same!!!been so tired all day with a constant headache and nausea and all i wanted was crap food so i had fish and chips and just waitin on my fruit pastille ice lolly!!i will eat better tomorrow!!!!!Click to expand...

Glad I am not the only one. I am just off to have a cuppa and a flapjack :haha:



no1seasider said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Evening snowflakes. Hope you are well.
> 
> It has been a busy day here, worked most of the day then had housework to catch up on so missed out on enjoying the sunshine. I work up feeling very nauseas today, it is horrible. I don't really want to eat healthy things at the moment, I just want stodge.I am having some pizza and wedges tonight, naughty me. I will eat healthier tomorrow!
> 
> xx
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Weather gorgeous here today too,been out to a football match with the OH and boys.We lost :cry:
> 
> I cant stop eating today....and i mean eat!! I ate 5 (FIVE!!)crumpets this morning! A full packet of fruit gums at the football,and pizza and garlic bread when i got home!! Oh and a funny feet ice cream!
> Believe it or not,i too have been feeling really sick today! haha
> 
> The weekend seems to just fly by,back to work tomorrow and the kids have broken up from school too!Click to expand...

:haha: I am not suprised you feel sick! I haven't seen those funny feet icecreams for ages, I will have to look out for them. The weekends do fly by, such a shame to have to work with this lovely weather too x


----------



## no1seasider

Well they were called funny feet when i was a girl....asda do a version called freaky feet, £1 for 4! And the kids are banned :shrug:


----------



## lauzie84

Lynni - hope you're ok - update us when you can. 

no1seasider - funny feet - my goodness I haven't seen one of those in ages - I want one now! lol 

I'm just waiting on a gravy chip with peas and onions from the chinese - starving. Went for a walk today and it nearly killed me!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww now I'm hungry! :brat:

I'm also very sleepy.... never did get the grass cut today; we started decluttering (well, hubby decluttered and I supervised - he wouldn't let me do anything) and then I was too tired to go out!

Can't believe my week off work is over and I have to go back tomorrow :cry:

Hope you're all okay :hugs:


----------



## soph77

I suppose it is time to jump on board! :)
I am 4 weeks today. I got my :bfp: 5 days ago. It was a total surprise seeing as we were just waiting for af to start so we could begin ivf! I got a PREGNANT 1-2 on Thursday afternoon last week and this morning got my PREGNANT 2-3 so I am taking that as a good sign my levels are rising as they should be. I get my beta results today in 7 hours... I have only just woken up and already time is dragging!


----------



## AshleyNichole

im ready for:sleep:


----------



## Jen1802

Ok can I join you ladies?? According to the due date calculator I'm due the 17th December, which means there will be 14 months between this one and my daughter. I need to organise a doctors appointment yet. Still can't believe it! xoxo


----------



## CarlyT

Hi, mind if i join? I'm due on December 7th, this will be my second. My little girl turned 3 in February. Still a bit shocked/stunned as we were planning to ttc later in the year


----------



## missmayhem

hey Jen welcome aboard


----------



## missmayhem

well ladies, time for me to go to sleep, in bed already


going into work to tell them tomorrow, as i was shattered in work tonight and needing to pee a lot so i best tell my boss before someone else does


----------



## Jen1802

I still can't believe it missmayhem!! We can be bump buddies! I'm a bit in shock as I really thought it would take us ages like before to get pregnant! This was our first proper cycle ttc. Going to have to start a pregnancy journal now! xoxo


----------



## NotSoSure

Put me down for December 10th!!! :happydance:


----------



## Anabella

Hey there,
I just got my BFP yesterday! I'm due on December 19th, and I'd like to join the party!


----------



## knockedupchic

Can I join? I found out I'm pregnant 2 weeks ago. Due according to early scan on Dec 3.


----------



## vwbabymomma

Jen1802 said:


> Ok can I join you ladies?? According to the due date calculator I'm due the 17th December, which means there will be 14 months between this one and my daughter. I need to organise a doctors appointment yet. Still can't believe it! xoxo

Howdy and Congrats!


----------



## vwbabymomma

CarlyT said:


> Hi, mind if i join? I'm due on December 7th, this will be my second. My little girl turned 3 in February. Still a bit shocked/stunned as we were planning to ttc later in the year

Hi!:hi: Congrats!


----------



## caiis101

Please add me. Took 2 tests today & they were positive .... looks like my due date is 12/12/11. Will let u know if it changes :)


----------



## vwbabymomma

caiis101 said:


> Please add me. Took 2 tests today & they were positive .... looks like my due date is 12/12/11. Will let u know if it changes :)

Welcome :)


----------



## Hurleyca

I am due 2 December with long awaited baby number one!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Welcome and congratulations to our newest members! :hi: Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies :flower:

Ugh. The night I need sleep the most is the night Alyssa decides to wake half a dozen times :cry: Not sure how I'm going to handle my first day back at work since getting our :bfp: without having a :sleep: So tired I could cry. But when your toddler wakes with "Morning Mummy, I awake, I love you" and a big smile and hug, you can't be upset :cloud9:

Hope you all have a good day, and I'll try and catch up on this thread when I get home tonight.

xx


----------



## lynnikins

morning Anna, and welcome everyone whos joined since i was last online. 

arrgh i did not :sleep: well and will need a nap today, my eldest woke at 7 with my husband and wouldnt go back to sleep and he woke my youngest up and of course that ment i had to get up as it was now feed time. 
was still spotting pinky/red last night but its gone brown now and cramps are only really light im hoping its just caus i overdid it over the weekend and caus i wasnt able to properly rest up yesterday.


----------



## hope_

Morning snowflakes! How are we all? Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies &#58389;how are we all feeling this morning? I feel slightly nauseous and woke up
in the night with what felt like really bad cramping but tmi alert! When I farted it began to ease lol I h ave never had trapped wind before Is that what it feels like? As for yesterday we had a lovely day and ended up going to Skegness ( it was really busy!) my oh decided however he didn't want to tell the families until we have had a scan and he now wants an early scan I'm happy to wait until we have had the scan sone and have been wanting an early scan so glad oh wants the scan now so we can save for it. Bit nervous about telling them as I don't know if my side will think we are too young (were both 21) but we are totally ready for it and we live together so we won't be relying on them all the time. What do you lovely ladies have planned for today? This is my last day off today then I'm back to work for 8 days &#58382; xx


----------



## lynnikins

i was 21 and OH had just turned 21 when we concieved ds1 i had turned 22 by the time he was born though.

today i plan to rest as much as i can ( :dohh: not that its likely with 2 toddlers around ) and hope that the spotting goes away fully


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls how is everyone today? I was wondering if anyone else had told their parents yet? DH and I have told my mum and his mum but nobody else. My mum wasn't overly excited because we have a 6 month old at the moment and thinks we should have waited longer but dh's mum thought it was great news. Hope my mum gains some enthusiasm fast and she really pissed me off yesterday evening being quite negative! :growlmad: Hope everyone else is feeling good and not too tired!! xo


----------



## missmayhem

i haen't told anyone yet, a bit scared too, think work will be finding out today thou as, i was getting really tired in work last night plus was running too loo to pee, managed to tell them my mum had gave me ordinary coffee not decaff, and being honest i think she did, as does OH

i'd love to be bump buddies jen


----------



## Jen1802

Woohoo will add it to my signature now! I know what you mean about being nervous telling people but I figure we will only tell the people who we are closest too! I'm supposed to be going out for dinner and cocktails with some of the girls from work and my overall big manager on Friday night and I don't know how I'm going to get round not drinking! My big manager will immediately be suspicious as she always is like that! I really don't want her to know though, I've no idea what I'm going to do short of pulling out but I don't want to do that either! I might have to pretend to drink and just get virgin cocktails instead! xoxo


----------



## soph77

Had my pregnancy confirmed by blood test today (dh wanted to be CERTAIN) so we have invited our parents over for dinner on thursday night and will tell them then :)
This afternoon I was talking to dh in code about my dr appointment and my ds was listening. He says 'are you pregnant?' Man that kid is intuitive!


----------



## Tia

Wow, I haven't been on here for a few days and there is so much to catch up on. I am really tired too but have a very energetic toddler to try and keep up with. Had a DRs appointment last week cos I am so dizzy all the time and have collapsed once. Blood pressure really low and have had blood tests for anemia. Hopefully this won't last too long :(


----------



## jimjam112

hey hope trapped wind can be very painful i suffer all da time i would nearly be crippled over in pain but it does go away wit a few farts and burps(tmi).i felt sick yesterday wit it and a bit dis mornig but now feelin a bit better.


----------



## jimjam112

Tia said:


> Wow, I haven't been on here for a few days and there is so much to catch up on. I am really tired too but have a very energetic toddler to try and keep up with. Had a DRs appointment last week cos I am so dizzy all the time and have collapsed once. Blood pressure really low and have had blood tests for anemia. Hopefully this won't last too long :(

hope u feel better soon!!!so tired my self was worse yesterday didnt want to do anything.


----------



## lynnikins

hope you all are well, my 2 yr old is winding me up today its been a rather stressful morning, hopefully taking him to the park this afternoon will burn off some of that energy


----------



## hope_

Thanks jimjam112 glad I'm not only one getting it &#57430; hope you feel better soon Tia and i hope your 2 year old burns some energy off soon lynnikins xxxx


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to all the snowflakes, congratulations on your BFPs. Will add you to the list now :) xx


----------



## Pingu

Good Afternoon Ladies, hope you are all well.

I am starting to get a cold, feel so rubbish today, I am wrapped up warm with the heating on. Where has the sunshine gone? Typical it goes on my day off!

So far today I have only had a bowl of cereal, still planning on having a healthier day than I did yesterday. 

Does anyone else already feel 1st tri is dragging by so much? xx


----------



## booboomagoo

Due Dec 7 :)


----------



## beckyfletcher

HI I'm cautiously expecting no 3 6th December have had 2 recent MC (3 in total) so am praying i've got a sticky one here H&H 9 months to everyone


----------



## Pingu

booboomagoo said:


> Due Dec 7 :)

Congratulations :)



beckyfletcher said:


> HI I'm cautiously expecting no 3 6th December have had 2 recent MC (3 in total) so am praying i've got a sticky one here H&H 9 months to everyone

Congratulations. Sorry to hear of your MC :hugs: I hope you have a H&H 9 months x


----------



## missmayhem

god why do i feel so tired?????

now curled up on the sofa watching a movie, went into work to tell my boss and typical she was in a meeting


----------



## vwbabymomma

I just started my job in Feb and I'm afraid to tell them I'm pregnant as I am the only one that runs the office... So nervous I don't think they can fire me but u never know. I really like my job too :shrug:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats to all you ladies who have just announced their:bfp:


----------



## lovingmom2

Pingu said:


> I know it's early but has anyone been thinking about names yet? Also, will you be finding out the sex or staying team yellow? xx

We have a few names in mind. I've had a mc before so I hate doing that so early:( We are different going to use the grandparents names for middle names. So if it's a girl, Stella. And if it's a boy, Sylvester.

I will be staying on the yellow team. I love a great surprise! 


How about U??


----------



## lovingmom2

lauzie84 said:


> Morgi said:
> 
> 
> How long is every1 going to wait to make the big announcement then? Do u feel like every1 already knows? Has any1 got any scan dates yet?xx
> 
> I'll prob wait til after my 12 week scan. Have told a few close friends in work and thats it. No scan date here yet, going to the docs on tues or wed so they'll hopefully book me in xxxClick to expand...

I am only telling my two best friends and close family. We have had a mc before and if that happens I know I will need some support.

And my scan date is May 5th. YEA!!!!


----------



## mommyx1

Well i just got my bfp. Will be going to the doctor next week. But my edd would be 12/24...christmas eve hopw to have my second baby.


----------



## shantel_18

Hello, hope i can jump in here, im due on the 9th December :) :) x


----------



## lovingmom2

mommyx1 said:


> Well i just got my bfp. Will be going to the doctor next week. But my edd would be 12/24...christmas eve hopw to have my second baby.

Congrats and I guess the lady on Facebook was right!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

Dinnerlady74 said:


> No Morgi,i havnt told them yet im going to try and wait until i know everythings alright as they will just blab to everyone! lol I told my parents yesterday though,my mum cried and my dad was surprised because the girls are growing up now and he didnt think id have anymore ( Im nearly 37) lol x


I'll be 37 in June and my daughter is 18 and my son is 12. Now I'm expecting #3! I would love a #4 too! LOL

My parents were happy and were telling his this Saturday. It will be his first and there first grandchild!!!! I can't wait to tell em. I got his mom a grandma mug and his dad a shirt. I'm going to wrap em all cute and have them open it!!!


I'm having trouble with my December baby signature! HELP!!!!! Can someone post it so I can copy and paste it. Thanks!!!!


----------



## mummydeb

if you repost it on signature and delete the space at the end between img]


----------



## rocketb

Congrats to the new BFPs! It's going to be a big group!

I'm cruising along at work (desk job) with my decaf iced latte. Slight twingy cramps, no spotting. I'm neither too tired nor nauseous.


----------



## missmayhem

now i'm feeling this so called MS, being rather ill


----------



## lovingmom2

shantel_18 said:


> Hello, hope i can jump in here, im due on the 9th December :) :) x

Congrats on the BFP!!! and Welcome!!!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lovingmom2 said:


> Dinnerlady74 said:
> 
> 
> No Morgi,i havnt told them yet im going to try and wait until i know everythings alright as they will just blab to everyone! lol I told my parents yesterday though,my mum cried and my dad was surprised because the girls are growing up now and he didnt think id have anymore ( Im nearly 37) lol x
> 
> 
> I'll be 37 in June and my daughter is 18 and my son is 12. Now I'm expecting #3! I would love a #4 too! LOL
> 
> My parents were happy and were telling his this Saturday. It will be his first and there first grandchild!!!! I can't wait to tell em. I got his mom a grandma mug and his dad a shirt. I'm going to wrap em all cute and have them open it!!!
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with my December baby signature! HELP!!!!! Can someone post it so I can copy and paste it. Thanks!!!!Click to expand...

My eldest daughter is 12 and my youngest is 9 in Aug. My Dad was ok once the shock wore off and his sensible head had worn off! lol


----------



## lynnikins

hey all the new faces, congrats on your BFP's 

im sooooooooooooooooo tired i lay down on the sofa today but my 2 yr old wasnt in the mood for letting mummy rest at all


----------



## lynnikins

oh damm grrrrrr even with trying to rest today my spotting seems to have gotten a bit worse it went to brownishpinkish cm at midday but now im back to bleeding pinky red blood, im scared, cant go to hospital caus got the kids could go tomorrow but its harder with no car plus the kids and i have the nurses appointment at just before 10 for my bloodwork, no cramps so im hoping this is all just nothing and will pass but i cant help but worry this is my 6th pregnancy and i dont want it to end


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi to everyone who's joined since I left for work this morning, and congratulations on your :bfp:s! 

I survived my first day at work - was a mammoth one! Left at 8am, got home at 7:40 :dohh: Thankfully Mondays are my longest days of the week! Really :rant: though as at 7pm the doctor's surgery called to say the practice nurse has called in sick for tomorrow (WHAT??) and my appointment to confirm my pregnancy has to be cancelled. Been able to get one for Thursday evening instead. Also have my booking in appointment; May 6th .... midwife only at my surgery on a Friday, and with the next 2 Fridays after this one being bank holidays, no chance of anything sooner. I'll be 9w3d then I think... hope I don't have to wait much more after that for a scan date!

Oh Lynni :hugs: Try and take it easy. Keeping you in my thoughts. Please keep us updated. xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooops, double post! Sorry :dohh:
x


----------



## rocketb

lynni - No cramps is good. Crossing my fingers for you and little bean.


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to the newbies, congratulations :) x


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> oh damm grrrrrr even with trying to rest today my spotting seems to have gotten a bit worse it went to brownishpinkish cm at midday but now im back to bleeding pinky red blood, im scared, cant go to hospital caus got the kids could go tomorrow but its harder with no car plus the kids and i have the nurses appointment at just before 10 for my bloodwork, no cramps so im hoping this is all just nothing and will pass but i cant help but worry this is my 6th pregnancy and i dont want it to end

:hugs: I really hope everything is okay hun. Make sure you tell the nurse, she may suggest that you should go get checked out. Keep resting xxx



AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hi: Hi to everyone who's joined since I left for work this morning, and congratulations on your :bfp:s!
> 
> I survived my first day at work - was a mammoth one! Left at 8am, got home at 7:40 :dohh: Thankfully Mondays are my longest days of the week! Really :rant: though as at 7pm the doctor's surgery called to say the practice nurse has called in sick for tomorrow (WHAT??) and my appointment to confirm my pregnancy has to be cancelled. Been able to get one for Thursday evening instead. Also have my booking in appointment; May 6th .... midwife only at my surgery on a Friday, and with the next 2 Fridays after this one being bank holidays, no chance of anything sooner. I'll be 9w3d then I think... hope I don't have to wait much more after that for a scan date!
> 
> Oh Lynni :hugs: Try and take it easy. Keeping you in my thoughts. Please keep us updated. xxx


Glad you survived your first day back at work. How annoying that your appointment had been cancelled, hopefully you can be seen with no more problems on Thursday. My midwife appointment is also 6th May, I will be 9 weeks 6 days. I couldn't get an appoinment sooner, I also hope I won't have to wait too long for my scan x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> oh damm grrrrrr even with trying to rest today my spotting seems to have gotten a bit worse it went to brownishpinkish cm at midday but now im back to bleeding pinky red blood, im scared, cant go to hospital caus got the kids could go tomorrow but its harder with no car plus the kids and i have the nurses appointment at just before 10 for my bloodwork, no cramps so im hoping this is all just nothing and will pass but i cant help but worry this is my 6th pregnancy and i dont want it to end

Fingers crossed everything will be ok hun,keep us posted xx


----------



## lovingmom2

lynnikins... I'lll send thoughts and prayers your way! Crossing my fingers for you too!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Hiya can I join in :flower:? I'm mummy to Daisy who is 15 months and got my BFP last Thursday :). 

I'm due 14th December, although I'm likely to get induced earlier as I'm high risk as I had obstetric cholestasis with my last pregnancy and am more than likely to get it again.


----------



## lynnikins

thanks girls, hope work is a bit easier from now on Anna, im trying to relax now the boys are tucked up in bed,


----------



## lauzie84

caiis101 said:


> Please add me. Took 2 tests today & they were positive .... looks like my due date is 12/12/11. Will let u know if it changes :)

Same due date as me - congratualations :happydance:



Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone today? I was wondering if anyone else had told their parents yet? xo

We haven't told our parents yet as to be honest they are massively involved in Amys life anyhow, and will prob think we are having another too soon. Will prob tell them after our scan.



lynnikins said:


> oh damm grrrrrr even with trying to rest today my spotting seems to have gotten a bit worse it went to brownishpinkish cm at midday but now im back to bleeding pinky red blood, im scared, cant go to hospital caus got the kids could go tomorrow but its harder with no car plus the kids and i have the nurses appointment at just before 10 for my bloodwork, no cramps so im hoping this is all just nothing and will pass but i cant help but worry this is my 6th pregnancy and i dont want it to end

Awwwh hun :hugs: Try to keep resting if you can. Definitely mention it to the nurse. Keep us updated on how you are xxx



Jchihuahua said:


> Hiya can I join in :flower:? I'm mummy to Daisy who is 15 months and got my BFP last Thursday :).
> 
> I'm due 14th December, although I'm likely to get induced earlier as I'm high risk as I had obstetric cholestasis with my last pregnancy and am more than likely to get it again.

Welcome honey and congrats! I'm due number 2 on 12th December xxx


----------



## lauzie84

evening ladies :hi:

Absolutely shattered this evening. Just wanted to check this thread and will then head onto bed. Feeling really quite pregnant today. I have felt bokey all morning in work which is always nice! haha! 

Wanted to go swimming today with Amy - but to be honest my legs don't look as though they've seen daylight in about 20 years!! And the amount of time it would take me to shave them is ridiculous - might brave it tomorrow night and go on wed. 

Hoping to go to the docs on wed morning to get booked in. 

xxx


----------



## tannembaum

Eeek!!!!!! I just got my bfp!!!!!!! So happy but also nervous as I didn't have the best of pregnancies last time. By my lmp my edd is the 25th December!!!

Cant believe I'm posting here so soon, it took me weeks last time to convince myself I wouldn't jinx it lol.


----------



## tannembaum

Also this is my second baby and was my 3rd month ttc :)


----------



## vwbabymomma

Congrats tannembaum!!!!!


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you :D 

Congrats to you also! 


Goodness its almost 2am and I'm too excited to sleep lol.....oh and Elsie has had me up all night lol. Do you think she could know?? She's been really moody for the past 3 nights which is really out of character for her.


----------



## caiis101

lauzie84 said:


> caiis101 said:
> 
> 
> Please add me. Took 2 tests today & they were positive .... looks like my due date is 12/12/11. Will let u know if it changes :)
> 
> Same due date as me - congratualations :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Due date buddy, yay! Thanks!! And Congrats to you as well!!Click to expand...


----------



## lynnikins

hey girls heading for my blood test soon


----------



## jimjam112

tannembaum said:


> Eeek!!!!!! I just got my bfp!!!!!!! So happy but also nervous as I didn't have the best of pregnancies last time. By my lmp my edd is the 25th December!!!
> 
> Cant believe I'm posting here so soon, it took me weeks last time to convince myself I wouldn't jinx it lol.

congrats!!!!


----------



## missmayhem

good luck with the blood test hun

i've got a funeral today and not looking forward to it, i balled my eyres out when waking the dead ended last night... so god known what i will do today


----------



## Jen1802

tannembaum said:


> Eeek!!!!!! I just got my bfp!!!!!!! So happy but also nervous as I didn't have the best of pregnancies last time. By my lmp my edd is the 25th December!!!
> 
> Cant believe I'm posting here so soon, it took me weeks last time to convince myself I wouldn't jinx it lol.

Congratulations Tannembaum!! This is no 2 for me too! Sooo exciting! xo


----------



## lynnikins

congrats tannembaum, it is very possible that your LO could know about your bfp lol my boys have been very emotional and wanting hugs and to sit on me for the last month and i had no idea why they were clingy till i got my bfp lol, 

missmayhem, hope you cope ok at the funeral hun, i'll be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## tannembaum

Lynn - That would be amazing if they could tell!! Good luck with the blood tests :)
How's you SPD at the mo? I'm quite scared mines gonna come back and 
be really bad as I've had the most horrendous lower back pains since LO 
was born and I still get pelvic pains sometimes :(




Whoop :happydance: I've got my first midwife appointments booked. I'll get my yellow book on THURSDAY (so amazingly fast) and my booking appointment is on the 20th May!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, I'd love to join aswell. I just got my BFP yesterday, 4 weeks after my miscarriage last month. I should be exactly 4 weeks today going by when I ovulated. Im really happy but anxious aswell after what happened last month. I reckon I'll be due around 20th December.
I got my blood taken yesterday to check my HGC and then I've to get it checked every week for a few weeks to check its rising as it should be.


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck :)

Hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi, can I join you girls please? I think I have a due date of 20 December, my cycles have been varying in length the last couple of months. This will be my second baby, I'm so glad to be joining you. I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## cylla2000

well girls after 3 days of spotting since friday evening i called the ob that sent me to the ER get my rhogam shot spending all day up there being poke and all 9 yards it was well worth it because now i got major peace of mind until my first ob app on 13 of may I saw my lill peanut and heard his heartbeat everything is FINE!! he even measure two days ahead wooohooo my spotting instantly spotted got my shot last night my cm this morning all clear :thumbup: Now i think i am getting MS lol lol


----------



## Pingu

Jchihuahua said:


> Hiya can I join in :flower:? I'm mummy to Daisy who is 15 months and got my BFP last Thursday :).
> 
> I'm due 14th December, although I'm likely to get induced earlier as I'm high risk as I had obstetric cholestasis with my last pregnancy and am more than likely to get it again.

Congratulations Jchihuahua. Our daughters are very close in age, Eloise was born on the 1st Jan. I have added you to the list :) x


----------



## Pingu

cylla2000 said:


> well girls after 3 days of spotting since friday evening i called the ob that sent me to the ER get my rhogam shot spending all day up there being poke and all 9 yards it was well worth it because now i got major peace of mind until my first ob app on 13 of may I saw my lill peanut and heard his heartbeat everything is FINE!! he even measure two days ahead wooohooo my spotting instantly spotted got my shot last night my cm this morning all clear :thumbup: Now i think i am getting MS lol lol

So pleased everything is okay with your lil peanut :) x


----------



## Pingu

tannembaum said:


> Eeek!!!!!! I just got my bfp!!!!!!! So happy but also nervous as I didn't have the best of pregnancies last time. By my lmp my edd is the 25th December!!!
> 
> Cant believe I'm posting here so soon, it took me weeks last time to convince myself I wouldn't jinx it lol.

Our first Christmas Day due date baby. Congratulations :)



Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi everyone, I'd love to join aswell. I just got my BFP yesterday, 4 weeks after my miscarriage last month. I should be exactly 4 weeks today going by when I ovulated. Im really happy but anxious aswell after what happened last month. I reckon I'll be due around 20th December.
> I got my blood taken yesterday to check my HGC and then I've to get it checked every week for a few weeks to check its rising as it should be.

Congratulations. Sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> hey girls heading for my blood test soon

Hope your appointment went well xx



missmayhem said:


> good luck with the blood test hun
> 
> i've got a funeral today and not looking forward to it, i balled my eyres out when waking the dead ended last night... so god known what i will do today

Hope today has gone as well as it could have for you :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

Mrs.W said:


> Hi, can I join you girls please? I think I have a due date of 20 December, my cycles have been varying in length the last couple of months. This will be my second baby, I'm so glad to be joining you. I hope you are all well xxx

Congrats Mrs.W I hope you have a H&H 9 Months :) I am expecting baby #2 aswel x


----------



## lynnikins

cylla yay that everything is ok

got a bruise from my blood test and forgot to ask about the spottign but as it was just the practice nurse i doubt she would have been helpful gonna call the EPU tomorrow and ask them if they think its worth me coming in since i was still getting brown spotting this morning. :( 

tannembaum im sure the boys know somethings up they are acting all weird lol, 

otherwise all is fine here cept im cranky as anything i have no patience at all its kinda funny,


----------



## lynnikins

oh and congrats to everyone new to the group


----------



## lynnikins

tannembaum said:


> Lynn - That would be amazing if they could tell!! Good luck with the blood tests :)
> How's you SPD at the mo? I'm quite scared mines gonna come back and
> be really bad as I've had the most horrendous lower back pains since LO
> was born and I still get pelvic pains sometimes :(
> Whoop :happydance: I've got my first midwife appointments booked. I'll get my yellow book on THURSDAY (so amazingly fast) and my booking appointment is on the 20th May!!

my spd is back, not anywhere near as bad as it go but im getting twinges in my SI joints and if ive climbed the stairs too many times ( bit hard not to do as the bathroom is up there ) then it really kills me by evening


----------



## tannembaum

Lynn - Oh no! Hope it doesn't get as bad as last time, I know you had it really bad! :(


----------



## tannembaum

I'm a little worried (yes its started already!! lol) I have quite a short LP and I'm worried I'm going to get AF in two days time as the egg hasn't had enough time to implant.
I suppose all I can do is wait and see :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

hun if you got a bfp then your egg will have implanted it has to have done to caus the HCG hormone to rise 

i hope my spd doesnt get too bad too, esp with the little giants i have to care for already, we will just take it one day at a time ive had my support belt on already, thankfully this time i know what to do and what not to do


----------



## tannembaum

Haha okay thought I was worrying about nothing...was convinced I was gonna have a chemical last time too!! :blush:

I have no clue where my belt is (I actually lost it while I was pregnant!) I still have my crutches though....just incase!


----------



## lynnikins

you might want to look for that belt hun lol they can be rather handy to have around.


----------



## tannembaum

I've moved house twice since I lost it and still haven't found it. I must have left it at hospital or work!


----------



## lynnikins

hmmm oh dear, time for a new one. have you started thinking and obsessing about newborn cloth nappies yet like i have its unreal lol


----------



## tannembaum

Lol I had already started as one of my best friends is pregnant and expressed an interest so I went mad and bought teenyfits for her.....kinda hoping shes changed her mind so I can keep them lol


----------



## lynnikins

i think i want to use fitteds and wraps and prefolds to start then go for os aio's


----------



## rocketb

My sister (lives far away) is using cloth diapers. I'd like to, but I've been told it's impossible to find daycare around here that allows them. I might try for a hybrid of cloth at home, disposable at daycare.


----------



## lauzie84

missmayhem said:


> i've got a funeral today and not looking forward to it, i balled my eyres out when waking the dead ended last night... so god known what i will do today

Hope the funeral went ok for you honey xxx



Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi everyone, I'd love to join aswell. I just got my BFP yesterday, 4 weeks after my miscarriage last month. I should be exactly 4 weeks today going by when I ovulated. Im really happy but anxious aswell after what happened last month. I reckon I'll be due around 20th December.
> I got my blood taken yesterday to check my HGC and then I've to get it checked every week for a few weeks to check its rising as it should be.

Congratulations on your BFP hun - really sorry to hear about your MC xxx



Mrs.W said:


> Hi, can I join you girls please? I think I have a due date of 20 December, my cycles have been varying in length the last couple of months. This will be my second baby, I'm so glad to be joining you. I hope you are all well xxx

Congratulations on you BFP xxxx



cylla2000 said:


> well girls after 3 days of spotting since friday evening i called the ob that sent me to the ER get my rhogam shot spending all day up there being poke and all 9 yards it was well worth it because now i got major peace of mind until my first ob app on 13 of may I saw my lill peanut and heard his heartbeat everything is FINE!! he even measure two days ahead wooohooo my spotting instantly spotted got my shot last night my cm this morning all clear :thumbup: Now i think i am getting MS lol lol

Really glad to hear everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## lauzie84

Lynni - has the spotting reduced any? xxx


----------



## lynnikins

lauzie thanks for asking yes it has gone away today since about midday,

rocketb, it all saves money hun, and if you educate your childcare people as to what modern cloth nappies are ( most think we still use terry cloths and pins :dohh: ) then they might actually use them as most modern all-in-ones are as easy as a disposable and its one less smelly nappy to go in their bin


----------



## mommyx1

so I just got my faint BFP yesterday and now I am scared that af is going to show up. did you ladies feel this way after getting your BFP?


----------



## tannembaum

mommyx1 said:


> so I just got my faint BFP yesterday and now I am scared that af is going to show up. did you ladies feel this way after getting your BFP?

I do!!!! AF is technically due in 2/3 days, I think I'll feel better once its come and gone (fingers crossed)

Congrats on your pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi everyone! :hi: Welcome and congratulations to all the ladies who've joined the group since I've last been on.

Lynn, so glad the spotting's stopped :hugs:

Cylla, congratulations on hearing your Peanut! x

I'm so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open - the last few nights Alyssa has had a tough time settling to sleep and wakes often. As a result, I'm sleeping badly. Just waiting for her to settle enough so I can creep into my bed.....

xx


----------



## missmayhem

funeral was lovely a real celebration of live, but i am now in bed as all the emotion has me worm down, i felt very ashamed that i was the only person from my company there....

i am a carer and last seen this gent hours before his death, i took his death very very hard, even thou i knew him for a matter of 6 weeks, i just loved him to peice, he had character, used to fight with me and swear at me, we always argued but we had such respect and understanding. we may have argued but it was never ment, just a way for him to release his frustration and anger.

i miss him terribly.


now home and curled up in bed with the puppy


----------



## Hazelnut

Hi ladies, 
Can I join please? Been to see my GP today and I'm 6 weeks pregnant and due on the 7th Dec going by my LMP. x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: sweetie - how emotional today must have been for you xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hazelnut said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join please? Been to see my GP today and I'm 6 weeks pregnant and due on the 7th Dec going by my LMP. x x x

Welcome! :) I'm 6 weeks today as well! x


----------



## soph77

af is due for me today. I just used the last of my ics and it is nice and dark. I will still feel better once this af is completely missed.


----------



## tannembaum

Holy HEARTBURN batman!!

Oh my, I didn't get heart burn like this with DD till very late 2nd tri/3rd tri!!


----------



## CarlyT

Hazelnut said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join please? Been to see my GP today and I'm 6 weeks pregnant and due on the 7th Dec going by my LMP. x x x

Hi, welcome, i'm due the 7th also


----------



## Pingu

Welcome and congrats Hazelnut :) x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls is anyone else feeling super tired already? I'm only 4 weeks today and feeling exhausted. I'm also noticing how cross and snappy I'm being...hormonal already! lol xo


----------



## Tia

Jen, I feel the same, tired and very irritable! Feeling queezy too. Can't wait for it to pass x


----------



## hope_

Morning snowflakes how are we all? You ladies sure can write ! How is everyone feeling today I feel a little bit sick but last night I had been swimming and when I got home I felt really sick and felt like I was going to pass out do you think this has something to do with the swimming? I hope you are all well and congrats to the new bfps xxx


----------



## lynnikins

its probably down to the exersize, i found i could do aquanatal in the mornings fine but i couldnt do evening classes in my last couple of pregnancys it was just too much for my body


----------



## missmayhem

morning all, hope you all slept ok, took me ages to get comfy if i lie on my front it feels like i am stretching something........ anybody else getting this??

i've got my second funeral today, probably will be knackered this evening, plus i have an evening shift today


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: missmayhem, 

im spotting again brownish this time :( if its still there this afternoon im gonna call my friend and see if she can meet me at the hopsital and i'll go in and get seen


----------



## tannembaum

Try and get down to the epu Lynn, it will put your mind at rest :)


----------



## AimeeM

Hi ladies :wave:

Found out yesterday i am pregnant with #3 but not getting too excited yet as i had a chemical in November at 4+3. Feel quite confident though so praying all will go ok xx

Lynnikins, hope your ok. I would too go see hospital and put your mind at rest. Brown it ok though i am sure xx


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats Aimee :) 
I'll keep my fingers crossed everything works out :)


----------



## lynnikins

im trying not to think too much about it. i really need to find my oyster card and hope theres money on it caus else i cant go even to the hospital


----------



## Jen1802

I'm fortunate I escaped the morning sickness the first time round, hopefully the same this cycle. 
Lynnikins I spotted in my first pregnancy and ended up getting checked out, turns out it was some of the tissue inside the uterus growing on the outside around the cervix. Its pretty common but if you are worried I would definitely go and get checked out! Mines was brown coloured too, almost just like staining more than anything! xoxo


----------



## Tia

I just had the Doctors surgery on the phone regarding the blood tests I had done the other day. I have to have more done in a couple of weeks to re-test my liver function!!! Am kind of concerned now. Does anyone have any idea what this could be??


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations AimeeM. What is your EDD, I will add you to the list? xx


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> im trying not to think too much about it. i really need to find my oyster card and hope theres money on it caus else i cant go even to the hospital

I hope you can get yourself to the EPU to be checked out. Is there anyone that could take you? xx


----------



## hope_

Hope today goes ok for you missmayhem, lynnikins I hope you can get to the hospital and tia I don't know what it could mean but hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## amielh

Hey ladies..

I got my :bfp: on Monday and am super excited!!! It was my first month off of BC and was a bit of a suprise we did it first time.. Its so hard to try not to get to excited. Told our parents on Monday night who were so thrilled. Especially mine as this will be there first grandchild. (Think someone is going to be spoilt)!!

Have my doctors appointment tomorrow but worked out I will be due 19th December... We're gonna have a snowbaby..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations amielh. Hope you have a H&H 9 months :) x


----------



## AimeeM

Thanks Pingu :) My EDD is 20th of December going by my LMP. 

Tia i have a liver thing called Gillberts syndrome. It's not dangerous and doesn't cause and problems except if i don't eat i can look a little yellow. maybe it could be that? It's really common and they find it on a routine blood test and they re-test you a couple of weeks later to see if it defo is that. Did they ask you not to eat efore your next test?

xx


----------



## lynnikins

hey girls thanks for the support, im honestly not desperate to go to the hosptial as much as id love a scan without having to wait 5wks i think i would stress out more with the getting there
there isnt anyone that can take me 1) caus everyone has small cars and kids of their own 2) i only have a carseat for one of the boys as Nate has outgrown his 3) most of the people we know around here work, its bus or nothing. i am concered about the spotting but think it would be a worse idea to overdo it just to be checked than to stick it out and rest as much as i can here if that makes sense


----------



## AimeeM

I agree, i have a couple of friends who spotted through their pregnancy and one had a bad bleed and everything went fine for them :)


----------



## tannembaum

Yeah I had quite a few bleeds with DD and everything was okay!!
Bit of a personal Q but have you had sex lately?? As that can cause spotting.




Sorry I cant be any help on the liver front but I hope everything is okay!


----------



## dizzyjoo

Hi ladies!
Very glad to have found this thread!!!

I got my definite BFP this morning - been testing throughout the day too and they are there and very clear!!! I am only 9DPO so its super early, but I am thinking positive!

I am due on 22nd December - my M&Ds wedding anniversary!

This is our 2nd. We have a little boy, Toby, who is 2 next month!

I am expecting this bean will be another boy - OHs family don't have any girls! We didn't find out the sex with Toby, but we will be doing with this one. If by a miracle it is a girl, we want to pack up the baby boy clothes so we can get baby girl clothes etc...!

Can't wait to get to know you all!

xxx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Try and take it easy Lynnikins and i know its hard but try not to worry too much. x


----------



## lynnikins

ive spotted through all my pregnancys the 2 that have been fine and the ones ive lost so my head is saying that all is ok. and No Tannembaum we havent :sex: recently not since the night before my bfp


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Dizzyjoo! I'm a newbie to this thread too. My DH's family don't have girls either so will be very shocked if we have a girl but we are 100% team yellow. Hubby might crack but he doesn't have a choice cos we're not finding out lol we did with the other two but i really want the surprise :D


----------



## lauzie84

mommyx1 said:


> so I just got my faint BFP yesterday and now I am scared that af is going to show up. did you ladies feel this way after getting your BFP?

My AF was due last monday and all week I was constantly going to the loo and wiping just to be sure. 



Hazelnut said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join please? Been to see my GP today and I'm 6 weeks pregnant and due on the 7th Dec going by my LMP. x x x

Congratulations :happydance:



Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls is anyone else feeling super tired already? I'm only 4 weeks today and feeling exhausted. I'm also noticing how cross and snappy I'm being...hormonal already! lol xo

I'm absolutely shattered!!! No matter how much sleep I'm getting I want more! 



missmayhem said:


> morning all, hope you all slept ok, took me ages to get comfy if i lie on my front it feels like i am stretching something........ anybody else getting this??

I'm paranoid about lying on my front now.....are we allowed to?



AimeeM said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Found out yesterday i am pregnant with #3 but not getting too excited yet as i had a chemical in November at 4+3. Feel quite confident though so praying all will go ok xx

Hi hun :waves: congrats on your BFP xxx



amielh said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Monday and am super excited!!! It was my first month off of BC and was a bit of a suprise we did it first time.. Its so hard to try not to get to excited. Told our parents on Monday night who were so thrilled. Especially mine as this will be there first grandchild. (Think someone is going to be spoilt)!!
> 
> Have my doctors appointment tomorrow but worked out I will be due 19th December... We're gonna have a snowbaby..:happydance::happydance:

Congrats xxx


----------



## lauzie84

Evening ladies....well I went to the docs today to get all booked in. Had to get some more gaviscon as the heartburn is once more killing me. Will hope hear from the hospital with a scan date. 

My OH is hopefully heading out to the auction tonight so I can get a bit of peace!


----------



## AimeeM

I had heartburn from before i got my bfp with Nathan, he had loads of hair when he was born =)


----------



## lynnikins

lauzie you are totally allowed to lie on your front its fine and wont hurt the baby your body will stop you being able to sleep on your front long before its bad for baby


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Tia not sure what it could mean, hopefully nothing serious though! Good luck let us know who you get on with the re-test! Congratulations on all the recent bfp's!xo


----------



## tannembaum

lol when I was full term with DD I would sometimes wake up on my belly, poor thing :haha:


----------



## Tia

AimeeM said:


> Thanks Pingu :) My EDD is 20th of December going by my LMP.
> 
> Tia i have a liver thing called Gillberts syndrome. It's not dangerous and doesn't cause and problems except if i don't eat i can look a little yellow. maybe it could be that? It's really common and they find it on a routine blood test and they re-test you a couple of weeks later to see if it defo is that. Did they ask you not to eat efore your next test?
> 
> xx

That could be possible as I'm not the biggest eater anyway but with the queezyness, it has really put me off my food. They haven't asked me not to eat before the next one though. Thanks for that xx


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies i went back two bed for 2 hours and now feeling a bit better, got work this evening and i am sure it will be fun


----------



## Tink1659

I'm so excited I get to have a December snowflake baby! I just found out this week that I'm due Dec 24!! This is baby #4! Are you guys excited about a December baby with alll the holidays and busy stuff that will be going on?


----------



## vwbabymomma

Im excited because my moms Birthday is December 14th so my baby will be a great birthday present :)


----------



## missmayhem

i've just realised that OH can take two weeks paternity then he will be off for xmas... plenty of time at home


----------



## AimeeM

vwbabymomma said:


> Im excited because my moms Birthday is December 14th so my baby will be a great birthday present :)

My mums birthday is Dec 14th too!

I think it is fab to be having a December baby! With my 1st i went 14 days overdue and with my second i went 10 days overdue so i am thinking this time will be a little less overdue. Just think of the nightmare of christmas shopping though at 9 months pregnant... Think it will all have to be online this year nice and early ;)


----------



## CarlyT

Hi, hope everyones doing well? 

Unfortunately, i'm no longer part of the group, had quite a lot of bleeding during the night, went to the epu today and they confirmed by u/s that i miscarried at 6 weeks, have to go back on Friday to get more bloods and anti-d

Wishing everyone, a very h&h pregnancy x


----------



## peaches1978

Hi, I'm due on the 18th xxxx


----------



## rocketb

Tink1659 said:


> I'm so excited I get to have a December snowflake baby! I just found out this week that I'm due Dec 24!! This is baby #4! Are you guys excited about a December baby with alll the holidays and busy stuff that will be going on?

Congrats Tink!

I'm not sure yet whether to be excited about having a new baby around the holidays. DH's family usually gathers somewhere for xmas (family is spread around the country, so that means everyone has to fly there). It was at our house 2 years ago, and was supposed to be at his grandmother's in Pennsylvania this coming year. With delivery so close to xmas, I know his parents will want to come here to see their newest grandchild. Not sure if anyone else will come yet... but I can't imagine filling up all the bedrooms of the house while a 2-week old baby is screaming through the night.


----------



## peaches1978

CarlyT said:


> Hi, hope everyones doing well?
> 
> Unfortunately, i'm no longer part of the group, had quite a lot of bleeding during the night, went to the epu today and they confirmed by u/s that i miscarried at 6 weeks, have to go back on Friday to get more bloods and anti-d
> 
> Wishing everyone, a very h&h pregnancy x

:hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

I am really sorry to hear this Carly. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## mommyx1

Tink1659 said:


> I'm so excited I get to have a December snowflake baby! I just found out this week that I'm due Dec 24!! This is baby #4! Are you guys excited about a December baby with alll the holidays and busy stuff that will be going on?

hey Tink thats my due date we are bump buddies!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> lauzie you are totally allowed to lie on your front its fine and wont hurt the baby your body will stop you being able to sleep on your front long before its bad for baby

Thanks Lynni! I spent the whole of my preg with Amy on my back or side as I was too afraid to lie on my tummy :rofl:



CarlyT said:


> Hi, hope everyones doing well?
> 
> Unfortunately, i'm no longer part of the group, had quite a lot of bleeding during the night, went to the epu today and they confirmed by u/s that i miscarried at 6 weeks, have to go back on Friday to get more bloods and anti-d
> 
> Wishing everyone, a very h&h pregnancy x

Really sorry to hear this Carly. Huge hugs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lauzie84

Oh I think I'm going to boke!!!


----------



## Jchihuahua

CarlyT said:


> Hi, hope everyones doing well?
> 
> Unfortunately, i'm no longer part of the group, had quite a lot of bleeding during the night, went to the epu today and they confirmed by u/s that i miscarried at 6 weeks, have to go back on Friday to get more bloods and anti-d
> 
> Wishing everyone, a very h&h pregnancy x

So sorry to read this hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

So sorry to hear that carlyt x x :hugs: 
May I join? Xxx


----------



## Duchess85

I'm so sorry to hear about that CarlyT!

Welcome Jennifaerie, hope you ahve a happy and healthy baby xxx


----------



## SNOWBABE

Well girls I got BFP this morning April 13th so aged 41yrs and not over the hill at all . 
AU NATURELLE and blessing from the big man in sky and Mr Storky THANKYOU ever so much
EDD 18th Dec 2011 (I will be late as I alway am so more like Jan 2012)
xxx


----------



## Morgi

SNOWBABE said:


> Well girls I got BFP this morning April 13th so aged 41yrs and not over the hill at all .
> AU NATURELLE and blessing from the big man in sky and Mr Storky THANKYOU ever so much
> EDD 18th Dec 2011 (I will be late as I alway am so more like Jan 2012)
> xxx

Congratulations. You must be so happy. I'm a little upset tday as I've just found my next placement as a student nurse is on an orthopaedic ward, which is about 2hrs away from my home. I'm going to be so tired, and the work will be hard. Think I'll be about 16weeks pregnant by then. Just hope the sickness has gone by then.


----------



## Jen1802

CarlyT said:


> Hi, hope everyones doing well?
> 
> Unfortunately, i'm no longer part of the group, had quite a lot of bleeding during the night, went to the epu today and they confirmed by u/s that i miscarried at 6 weeks, have to go back on Friday to get more bloods and anti-d
> 
> Wishing everyone, a very h&h pregnancy x

:hugs::hugs: Carly I'm so sorry to hear this! Hope you're ok! xo


----------



## Jen1802

Does anyone know how quickly you start to show with baby no 2? I've heard varying reports but any friends of mine who fell pregnant within a year of having their first where properly showing by week 9! I suppose I'm wondering how long I'll be able to hide it for...xox


----------



## Kristeeny1

May I join you lovely December snowflake ladies? I am due on Dec 15th with my first child. (I have a feeling when I finally get a scan they may push my due date back though...

Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats to all the new ladies :)

And so sorry to hear your news Carly :( x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: I'm so sorry Carly xx

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies! :hi:

Well, was supposed to have an appointment with the practice nurse today to confirm my pregnancy, but she's called in sick AGAIN :grr: Fortunately the GP surgery had decided they're happy to believe me when I say I'm pregnant so I will just go to my booking I appointment on Friday, May 6th.


----------



## SNOWBABE

Sorry Carly I do hope you'll be ok darking. We are all thinking about you hunny...massive hugs from all....xxx


----------



## AimeeM

Jen1802 said:


> Does anyone know how quickly you start to show with baby no 2? I've heard varying reports but any friends of mine who fell pregnant within a year of having their first where properly showing by week 9! I suppose I'm wondering how long I'll be able to hide it for...xox

I was really bloated t first but then it went down and i was showing about 17 weeks. I think it depends on how toned your tummy muscles are and when you had your last baby. I had a 7 year gap so it was plenty of time to re tone my tummy.

Congratulations to all new BFPs!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Sorry to hear your news Carly:hugs:

Congratulations to all who got their:bfp:


----------



## dizzyjoo

Huge hugs for you Carly xxxxxxxx


And hello to everyone else!

x


----------



## lynnikins

Jen1802 said:


> Does anyone know how quickly you start to show with baby no 2? I've heard varying reports but any friends of mine who fell pregnant within a year of having their first where properly showing by week 9! I suppose I'm wondering how long I'll be able to hide it for...xox

i was showing by wk 10 with ds2


----------



## lynnikins

sorry to hear Carly :hugs:

congrats to the new faces. im still in limbo, i know i know i should at least call the EPU and see what they say and im going to and then if they want me in i'll call my friends and they can come over tomorrow for a playdate and lunch and one can drive me to the EPU while the other watches the children


----------



## ljo1984

hiya, im 11 dpo and have had many BFP's in the last 24 hours!! i have alot of IC's to get through before i move onto the digis ha ha. anyway im due with my second on 22nd dec if i can be added. xx


----------



## Jen1802

I was really bloated t first but then it went down and i was showing about 17 weeks. I think it depends on how toned your tummy muscles are and when you had your last baby. I had a 7 year gap so it was plenty of time to re tone my tummy.

Congratulations to all new BFPs!![/QUOTE]

Mmm I had my first 6 months ago...I'm hoping I won't show till at least after first tri! xo


----------



## Jen1802

Congratulations to all the new girls who got their bfp's! I'm hoping I don't get a bump until after first tri...I don't really want to tell everyone till after the 12/13 week mark but will just have to see how it goes! I've got my appointment to confirm the pregnancy on Monday morning. Seems like ages away!!! xo


----------



## missmayhem

good morning ladies i hope we are all keeping well.....

i think it may have been coffee lead to me feeling so ill yesterday, so have avoided it this morning and feel just fine


----------



## PhoenixRising

Morning all,
this seems like a very busy group.
I got my bfp just over a week ago but have had a little bit of bleeding on and off so I wasn't sure about posting but I've decided to anyway.
I'm waiting to hear about an early scan as I had a m/c in Jan.
My due date should be about 13th Dec 2011 if things work out - it would be my first.

Hope everyone is feeling ok today :flower:


----------



## tannembaum

Fingers crossed for you :)



Oh I forgot about this......I'm burping like mad again lol, it's making me feel a bit sick :)
Is it wrong to be excited about feeling sick?! lol.


I have my first midwife appointment today at 2.40, Im gonna pick up my yellow book....Hope they won't be mad I haven't technically missed a period yet :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

i dont see my mw for weeks yet :( 
hope everyones day is going ok, we are back potty training my eldest which is a frustrating business for me as he just doesnt seem to get that the potty is for using when you need to wee but that you have to hold it a bit not go every 5 min :argh:


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Pheonix hope your ok, i hope you get your early scan fingers crossed. they wont do one here unless you have had 4 previous mc.

I aren't going to book in with the MW till about 8/9 weeks because they just tell you to come back at 10 weeks here too so figured i'd wait.


----------



## mummydeb

hello hope everyone is ok.
i had my gp appointment today picked up my maternity notes, dont think ill see midwife till about 7wks though. 
also found out i may have a stomach ulcer :/ anyone had one while pregnant before? well he said if its not an infection then its that, having blood test may the 5th been given gaviscon to take before meals


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> sorry to hear Carly :hugs:
> 
> congrats to the new faces. im still in limbo, i know i know i should at least call the EPU and see what they say and im going to and then if they want me in i'll call my friends and they can come over tomorrow for a playdate and lunch and one can drive me to the EPU while the other watches the children

Are you still spotting hun?


----------



## Dinnerlady74

PhoenixRising said:


> Morning all,
> this seems like a very busy group.
> I got my bfp just over a week ago but have had a little bit of bleeding on and off so I wasn't sure about posting but I've decided to anyway.
> I'm waiting to hear about an early scan as I had a m/c in Jan.
> My due date should be about 13th Dec 2011 if things work out - it would be my first.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today :flower:

Congrats hun,im due 13th december too! :)


----------



## lynnikins

no not really hun theres a slight slight pink or brown tinge to my mucas but thats it


----------



## leahsmummy443

hi everyone!! :wave: so i phoned the docs last week but the receptionist just said oh you dont need to see doc you go straight to mw now! so i have booked with mw for next wednesday, i will be 7+4 i think (if im getting my dates right obv) so what should i expect? anyone know when i will have a scan? she wont be able to pick up hb that early will she?? but also because i didnt have to go to the docs im having really silly thoughts now like what if im not actually pregnant??!! even tho i have done million tests including a clearblue digi and 4 first response!! just being silly i suppose.
ms has kicked in over last few days... comes and goes all day, think its worse when my tummy is empty so have to keep having little snacks and have defo gone off certain foods, i.e. mince, esp when its cooking, bleurgh. but i cant get enough oranges!! also i have a bunch of lillies in my living room and the smell is just awful, knocks me sick. but i love it as it makes me feel reassured,lol, madness... I WANT TO FEEL SICK!!! :haha:

hope everyone is doing well today :) xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Is anyone else getting cramps that feel like AF? I don't think she's coming as digi was positive this morning but I can't help worrying :(


----------



## lynnikins

some cramping around when your period was due is normal hun


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hope so, af iwould be due today or tomorrow and cramps aren't quite as bad as af. It tends to be when I'm walking and just general heavy feeling the rest of the time. I checked my temp this morning and it was still up.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hello again! I'm enjoying my day off, and enjoying feeling sick (LOL know you ladies will understand!) Been to toddler group with Alyssa, and she had a great time cuddling some little babies there :cloud9: I also had a cuddle with another little one and she wasn't jealous in the least; just chattered away happily to me the whole while. I know it's not the same as another child in HER home, but it's a reassuring sign that maybe jealousy won't be too much of an issue :thumbup:

Hope everyone's okay today!

x


----------



## Pingu

Afternoon Ladies, hope you are all well.

Welcome to all the newbies. Congratulations on your BFPs. I will add you to the list :) 

CarlyT - so sorry :hugs:

I never suffered with morning sickness with my 1st baby but this time it has hit me bad. I feel awful. Any strong smells and the thought of certain foods make me want to :sick: I can't hardly function in the mornings which is difficult when I have my 15 month old to look after. Thankfully I work evenings and it isn't too bad then xxx


----------



## lilkittykeio

Hi ladies!! My edd is Dec 14th


----------



## AimeeM

Hi congrats on your pregnancy! Hows it going?

It all seems very unreal to me! Not one symptom yet. I have loads of IC tests left so i keep doing them all the time but i don't know what i am hoping they will tell me! Just seems like ages till we will get a scan or anything. I am nervous as a had a chemical at 4+3 in November so now it just feels like a waiting game...

How is everyone doing today? xx


----------



## hope_

Hey snowflakes !
carly so sorry xx

congrats to all the new bfps and welcome hope you are all well I have booked an early scan and can't wait it's on the 7th may I'm counting down the days xxxx


----------



## tannembaum

Just got back from the MW with my yellow book :D
I'm presently surprised with the BF leaflet that they give you, it mentions growth spurts and everything :)


----------



## AimeeM

Is it a yellow book now then or does it vary to which NHS area you are in? xx


----------



## tannembaum

Mine was yellow both times, might depend on the area??


----------



## tannembaum

Actually yeah I think it might be done on area as at the top it says, bristol, western and gloucestershire hospitals.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> no not really hun theres a slight slight pink or brown tinge to my mucas but thats it

Well thats good news hun,if you were going to bleed im sure it would have happened by now x


----------



## lynnikins

mine was green last time then the hospital notes and EJ's notes were purple. before that with Nate it was all white


----------



## AnnaBanana9

LOL Now I'm looking forward to seeing what colour my notes will be! My maternity notes were green, and the hospital/postnatal notes were pale blue. :)


----------



## Kerjack

May I join you girls?!

I just got my bfp this morning! I'm assuming my due date is Dec 10th!. This was a surprise for sure, was planning on waiting till August 2012 to start ttc. But this is just wonderful to me! OH is a little nervous and scaried haha. This will be number 1 for us. 

Really looking forward to getting to know you girls better!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh what wonderful news Kerjack! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## lovingmom2

lynnikins said:


> no not really hun theres a slight slight pink or brown tinge to my mucas but thats it

I had a brown tinge to my mucas a couple days ago. I was so worried but all seems fine now. I'm crossing my fingers. I seen my doctor and they are checking my Hcg levels. Hopefully I'll get my results tomorrow. Hope all is well with you!!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

Welcome to all the new girls!!!! I haven't been on in awhile:(


----------



## cranberry987

Hello :)

I just got a BFP a couple of days ago, was ttc for 16 months and this was my 2nd clomid cycle at 100mg.

My due date according to FF is Dec 15th!

Having my 6 week scan April 23rd and rly excited about it. Going to the Spire in Bristol for it. Paying £100 for it but otherwise its waiting til 8.5 weeks (Im diabetic too, well, PCOS, so being seen at the specialist OB)

I noticed that tannembaum is from Brissle too, hello :)


----------



## lynnikins

lovingmom2 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> no not really hun theres a slight slight pink or brown tinge to my mucas but thats it
> 
> I had a brown tinge to my mucas a couple days ago. I was so worried but all seems fine now. I'm crossing my fingers. I seen my doctor and they are checking my Hcg levels. Hopefully I'll get my results tomorrow. Hope all is well with you!!!!Click to expand...

im still debating telling my friend and going to the hospital tomorrow caus its like little bloody streaks in the CM when i wipe ( sorry tmi ) and its been nearly a week of spotting on and off and this kinda thing.


----------



## foxy_coxy

Evening girlies

How's everyone feeling? I swear i only have to look in the fridge and i get heartburn, surely this bad this early isn't normal.
I remember getting it from 20 weeks last time.. wierd.

I'm still getting cramps now and if i get up to quick then i feel like i've pulled something. 

I've been thinking today how am i going to cope with a 3.5 year old, christmas and a newborn? Gonna be mental!! What was i thinking?!

But hey, bring it on :happydance: can't wait really lol :D


----------



## tannembaum

cranberry987 said:


> Hello :)
> 
> I just got a BFP a couple of days ago, was ttc for 16 months and this was my 2nd clomid cycle at 100mg.
> 
> My due date according to FF is Dec 15th!
> 
> Having my 6 week scan April 23rd and rly excited about it. Going to the Spire in Bristol for it. Paying £100 for it but otherwise its waiting til 8.5 weeks (Im diabetic too, well, PCOS, so being seen at the specialist OB)
> 
> I noticed that tannembaum is from Brissle too, hello :)

Hello!! :wave: My names Tanya.
CONGRATS :)
I think theres a cheaper place in st mellons(sp?) in Wales (not too far from Cardiff)

Where abouts in Bristol are you??


----------



## tannembaum

foxy_coxy said:


> Evening girlies
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I swear i only have to look in the fridge and i get heartburn, surely this bad this early isn't normal.
> I remember getting it from 20 weeks last time.. wierd.

I'm exactley the same!! Its crazy, making me think maybe it could be a different sex this time :D


----------



## mummydeb

foxy_coxy said:


> Evening girlies
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I swear i only have to look in the fridge and i get heartburn, surely this bad this early isn't normal.
> I remember getting it from 20 weeks last time.. wierd.
> 
> I'm still getting cramps now and if i get up to quick then i feel like i've pulled something.
> 
> I've been thinking today how am i going to cope with a 3.5 year old, christmas and a newborn? Gonna be mental!! What was i thinking?!
> 
> But hey, bring it on :happydance: can't wait really lol :D

iv been thinking the same edd is 23rd and my dd will be 3 and half by xmas :/ excited but still a bit worried. iv been put on gaviscon for heartburn but i have a stomach ulcer so its made worse by that. gaviscon really helps


----------



## mummydeb

tannembaum said:


> foxy_coxy said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I swear i only have to look in the fridge and i get heartburn, surely this bad this early isn't normal.
> I remember getting it from 20 weeks last time.. wierd.
> 
> I'm exactley the same!! Its crazy, making me think maybe it could be a different sex this time :DClick to expand...

hello was just wondering about your due date 25th because im 3 weeks and 6 days preg also and my doctor said my edd is 23rd was wondering if he maybe got it wrong and im due 25th.
although my cycles was 25 days so it will prob change when i have my scan, it did with my dd by a few days


----------



## lauzie84

Evening ladies!! 

Welcome and congrats to all the lovely ladies who've joined and got their :bfp:

I'm actually feeling pretty normal today which is a good sign! Very tired - but this seems to be the norm. 

Can't wait to get tomorrow over in work so I have the weekend off. 

anyone any plans over the weekend? xxx


----------



## tannembaum

mummydeb said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxy_coxy said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I swear i only have to look in the fridge and i get heartburn, surely this bad this early isn't normal.
> I remember getting it from 20 weeks last time.. wierd.
> 
> I'm exactley the same!! Its crazy, making me think maybe it could be a different sex this time :DClick to expand...
> 
> hello was just wondering about your due date 25th because im 3 weeks and 6 days preg also and my doctor said my edd is 23rd was wondering if he maybe got it wrong and im due 25th.
> although my cycles was 25 days so it will prob change when i have my scan, it did with my dd by a few daysClick to expand...

Mines based on a 30 day cycle. I did the nhs LMP thing to get my EDD. The assistant MW tried to change it today as they work it out on a 28 day cycle I think.
They got it wrong last time so I'm ignoring them until my scan lol.


----------



## Mistycat

I'm due 22nd!


----------



## mummydeb

tannembaum said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxy_coxy said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I swear i only have to look in the fridge and i get heartburn, surely this bad this early isn't normal.
> I remember getting it from 20 weeks last time.. wierd.
> 
> I'm exactley the same!! Its crazy, making me think maybe it could be a different sex this time :DClick to expand...
> 
> hello was just wondering about your due date 25th because im 3 weeks and 6 days preg also and my doctor said my edd is 23rd was wondering if he maybe got it wrong and im due 25th.
> although my cycles was 25 days so it will prob change when i have my scan, it did with my dd by a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> Mines based on a 30 day cycle. I did the nhs LMP thing to get my EDD. The assistant MW tried to change it today as they work it out on a 28 day cycle I think.
> They got it wrong last time so I'm ignoring them until my scan lol.Click to expand...

oh right see that happened with my dd they put me behind by 3 days and i ignored them and this time thought the same, im sure my due date is 20th as my cycles are 25 days


----------



## Jennifaerie

I want to fast forward to twelve week so we are safer lol x x


----------



## cranberry987

tannembaum said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Hello :)
> 
> I just got a BFP a couple of days ago, was ttc for 16 months and this was my 2nd clomid cycle at 100mg.
> 
> My due date according to FF is Dec 15th!
> 
> Having my 6 week scan April 23rd and rly excited about it. Going to the Spire in Bristol for it. Paying £100 for it but otherwise its waiting til 8.5 weeks (Im diabetic too, well, PCOS, so being seen at the specialist OB)
> 
> I noticed that tannembaum is from Brissle too, hello :)
> 
> Hello!! :wave: My names Tanya.
> CONGRATS :)
> I think theres a cheaper place in st mellons(sp?) in Wales (not too far from Cardiff)
> 
> Where abouts in Bristol are you??Click to expand...

Im Helen and from Nailsea actually, was thinking I would be sent to Weston-Super-Mare, but its the BRI apparently which is fine but a PITA parking.

I picked the spire as thats where I saw my FS for my clomid, didnt rly look into other options. Maybe I should have, I know at least there the staff are nice and will make it easier. Im sure Ill be rly nervous as its the first scan and a new place will just add to the anxiety. 

Thats rly what struck me about going private, the staff actually gave a shit, probably because they had time to. Wont be going private for anything else tho. NHS all the way from here on in. Only paying for 6wk scan as the NHS clinic is only on a Monday and we have so many bank hols so they cant get me in ><


----------



## tannembaum

mummydeb said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxy_coxy said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I swear i only have to look in the fridge and i get heartburn, surely this bad this early isn't normal.
> I remember getting it from 20 weeks last time.. wierd.
> 
> I'm exactley the same!! Its crazy, making me think maybe it could be a different sex this time :DClick to expand...
> 
> hello was just wondering about your due date 25th because im 3 weeks and 6 days preg also and my doctor said my edd is 23rd was wondering if he maybe got it wrong and im due 25th.
> although my cycles was 25 days so it will prob change when i have my scan, it did with my dd by a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> Mines based on a 30 day cycle. I did the nhs LMP thing to get my EDD. The assistant MW tried to change it today as they work it out on a 28 day cycle I think.
> They got it wrong last time so I'm ignoring them until my scan lol.Click to expand...
> 
> oh right see that happened with my dd they put me behind by 3 days and i ignored them and this time thought the same, im sure my due date is 20th as my cycles are 25 daysClick to expand...

Stick to your guns. They messed me around so much last time changing my date every time I saw them, I didn't even get a dating scan as I had had emergency scans. I knew I was right though....and it turned out I was :)


----------



## tannembaum

Helen - St Michaels is lovely, I found the staff to be so understanding and helpful throughout my last pregnancy and birth :)
Yeah the parking is a bit annoying BUT when you go into labour your birth partner will get a lovely free parking pass for a week :)

I used to live in Yatton which isn't too far from nailsea, now I'm in Bishopsworth which still isn't far from you I think :)


----------



## foxy_coxy

tannembaum said:


> Hello!! :wave: My names Tanya.
> CONGRATS :)
> I think theres a cheaper place in st mellons(sp?) in Wales (not too far from Cardiff)
> 
> Where abouts in Bristol are you??

Hi hun, think it's babybond you mean? They are £99 too but only scan from 7 weeks. Just had a sneaky peak as was quite tempted myself lol



tannembaum said:


> I'm exactley the same!! Its crazy, making me think maybe it could be a different sex this time :D


Ohhhh i hope so :happydance: You had a girl before too then?



mummydeb said:


> iv been thinking the same edd is 23rd and my dd will be 3 and half by xmas :/ excited but still a bit worried. iv been put on gaviscon for heartburn but i have a stomach ulcer so its made worse by that. gaviscon really helps

Gaviscon makes me feel urck! We are just gonna have to start planning christmas mega early. Imagine if we have the bubs early? Won't have chance to get anything after, but if we are late and haven't got any thing done :wacko: oh i don't know lol


----------



## tannembaum

Foxy - yep, we're hoping for a boy this time :)

lol we had a holiday booked for the week of Christmas....can't go now!!


----------



## foxy_coxy

Oh no! Gutting. Where were you going?

Ah well who needs a holiday when you've got a nice lush smelling new born :cloud9:


----------



## tannembaum

Not too sure MIL booked it all before we agreed to go lol.
Think its in weymouth in some log cabins. DD would have loved it as she will be 18 months at Christmas.


----------



## cranberry987

Ive got horrible memories of St Michaels. Had all my scans while I was ttc there and sitting there with all the preg ppl was so upsetting. Rly hope they dont make me go there tbh. Its also rly hot in there in the summer - been there loads for work.

WSM is all nice and new and shiny and its like a clean slate. Will wait and see tho. Maybe I can get over my aversion.

Disappointing that you have to canx holiday, can you move it to in the summer or something? Or will you just have to lose the money?

We have time off booked June 15th to 25th, was thinking about going away in our campervan to the south of france. Can get the chunnel with tesco vouchers, but now Im not sure I want to drive all that way - sitting for 10 hrs cant be good for circulation. Might have to go to Luxemburg or something. 

Also (lol) our bed in the van is quite small, its like a single bed and a half rly. Theres a shelf above it which makes it into a 4 berth but your be hard pressed to get 4 ppl in rly, maybe good for two small kids up there. DH said he'll go up there if I need the space :) Cant imagine him hopping up there like a sprightly gazelle so its gonna be funny.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> no not really hun theres a slight slight pink or brown tinge to my mucas but thats it
> 
> I had a brown tinge to my mucas a couple days ago. I was so worried but all seems fine now. I'm crossing my fingers. I seen my doctor and they are checking my Hcg levels. Hopefully I'll get my results tomorrow. Hope all is well with you!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> im still debating telling my friend and going to the hospital tomorrow caus its like little bloody streaks in the CM when i wipe ( sorry tmi ) and its been nearly a week of spotting on and off and this kinda thing.Click to expand...

 Id go and get it checked out for peace of mind hun, if its nothing then at least you can stop worrying about it. They might do an early scan for you or at the least a blood test to see if your hcg level is still rising :)


----------



## tannembaum

Helen - 
I thought you could request a hospital?? Last time I had the choice of Southmead and St Michaels.
But this time they just wrote St Michaels on my notes without asking.

Luckily we havent paid for t he hol, MIL paid and we were guests :)

:haha: you should stay in your caravan just to see DH sleep up there!! Me and OH had to sleep seperatley towards the end of my pregnancy last time :(


----------



## tannembaum

Okay so I caved. MIL and BIL now know and I'm visiting my mum tomorrow so I'm gonna tell her too. :blush:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

December Snowflake HERE!!! EDD December 17th!


----------



## foxy_coxy

2ndtimeround said:


> December Snowflake HERE!!! EDD December 17th!

Congrats honey!!!! :happydance:

I'm due the 16th :winkwink:

How you feeling?


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :)


----------



## Jen1802

2ndtimeround said:


> December Snowflake HERE!!! EDD December 17th!

That's the same as me!!! How exciting but hopefully we won't go overdue, I want a bubba in my arms come Christmas day and not one in my belly!!! lol xo


----------



## Jen1802

tannembaum said:


> Okay so I caved. MIL and BIL now know and I'm visiting my mum tomorrow so I'm gonna tell her too. :blush:

Haha, I'm crap too, I've told my future sil, my mum, mil, and 6 of our closest friends...I suck!!! I figure though I would rather those closest to us know as if anything goes wrong (touch wood!) then they'll be the ones I'll be needing support from. XO


----------



## cranberry987

Jen I was exactly the same. Also, I go on about ttc so much that they'd notice when I stopped hehe


----------



## Jen1802

cranberry987 said:


> Jen I was exactly the same. Also, I go on about ttc so much that they'd notice when I stopped hehe

:rofl::rofl: Cranberry I was the same! By the time I fell pregnant with dd first time round EVERYBODY knew we were ttc and all of a sudden I just stopped talking about it...not exactly rocket science for them to work out! Haha! This time round its different though as we had only ttc for one cycle and fell pregnant so I hadn't had time to go on to everybody about it. Woohoo I finally got to surprise some people! LOL. XOXO


----------



## robinator

Due 12/18


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats to all the new Bfp's!!

The notes i had last time were crappy paper pink ones that fell apart. With Kayden they were in a proper hard folder. You know the nhs is just getting tighter and tighter though so maybe soon we will have to make our own notes!

I am excited loads, Nathan will be about 21 months when this one is due so it should be fun as the two i have are hard work!

I had heartburn from before my positive with Nathan thats what made me test. It was all the way through and he had a right mop of hair. I only had it with Kayden from about 6 months and he had a little bit of hair but not much.


----------



## tannembaum

Jen1802 said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I caved. MIL and BIL now know and I'm visiting my mum tomorrow so I'm gonna tell her too. :blush:
> 
> Haha, I'm crap too, I've told my future sil, my mum, mil, and 6 of our closest friends...I suck!!! I figure though I would rather those closest to us know as if anything goes wrong (touch wood!) then they'll be the ones I'll be needing support from. XOClick to expand...

I really want to tell my friend as she has been so wonderful since I got preg with DD, she's a true friend that stuck around!!

She found out she was preg a few months ago and told me first (which really choked me up :blush:) BUT she has her 20 week scan today so I'm gonna wait a few days then tell her as I don't want to steal her thunder....also she's the only one that knew we were ttc :)


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh how am i gonna cope , Christmas, newborn, 20month old and 3 1/2 yr old eeek gonna be hectic here, lol im bribing my lil sister ( she doesnt know im preggers ) to come out with her new husband for Chrismtas.

im sorry if im irritating with my umming and arrhing about seing someone over the spotting, im normally quite assertive about these things but with the boys as well it seems like so much effort for what could be little answers, considering heading in next week when they should at least see a heartbeat as im sure im still pregnant and hopefully that will put my mind at rest but seeing nothing or just a sac and yolk wont reassure me at all iyswim?


----------



## AimeeM

I know exactly what you mean, it seems they just see pregnant ladies as a nuciance early on. I am at risk of ectopic but i know there is no point in going yet as nothing will really show till 6 weeks and until then whatever happens will happen so that is why i will leave it to see the doc to just before 6 weeks all going well xx


----------



## missmayhem

good afternoon ladies

congrats to all the new comers, our little group is growing nicely


i have made it to 6 weeks i am very very chuffed about that, seems things are going right. got up this morning and have the ironing done (yes the stack i said i'd do 3 weeks ago) also got most the dishes done..... so far a rather productive day, the bathroom needs done but i doubt i could handle the smell of any cleaning products.

so will ask OH to do it when he gets in, bet he will love me.

now just chilling on the sofa feeling drained


----------



## AimeeM

YEY! Congrats on your 6 week mark :D xx


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the 6wks hun im 6wks today as well, its nice to get this far with no major incidences.


----------



## Jen1802

Congrats on the 6 week mark missmayhem!! xo


----------



## missmayhem

thanks ladies... MS seems to have stuck as well, and i am a real sad person and rather enjoying it........... i see it as a good sign


----------



## Jen1802

missmayhem said:


> thanks ladies... MS seems to have stuck as well, and i am a real sad person and rather enjoying it........... i see it as a good sign

I know what you mean its a definite sign of pregnancy hormones! I didn't get any ms first time round and doubt I'll get any this time either. Until I get the scan I basically have nothing really to go on aside from tiredness and being a bitch to dh! lol. xoxo


----------



## missmayhem

lol, bet he loves you very much...........

i can't wait till me and the OH share a bed again, since i got my BFP he's in the spare room


----------



## lynnikins

my DH was threatening sleeping on the sofa apparently im all over the place in my sleep moving alot and its making sleeping hard for him


----------



## AimeeM

Poor hubby is still not in our bed since having the last one...


----------



## missmayhem

but a nice big double bed all to yourself is so nice


----------



## AimeeM

But i got Nathan in with me and i don't know who's worse to sleep with! Got to get him into his own bed/cot befor the next one comes which i think is going to be hard!


----------



## mommyx1

why havent mty lines gotten darker took a answer test this morning and it looks like a very very very faint line but when you take it out of the case i think its more of an indent but it seems to maybe have a little color. feel likes i am losing it, have been crying since then.


----------



## cylla2000

hello ladies just stoping by say hello! well after my ER visit for spotting nothing after two days then yertersday boom another episode that stop by afternoon and this morning nothing! just crazy so on and off been a week today i started to spot i just hope it stop for good and i do not have to worry about it even if i know everything is ok since we saw baby heartbeat and all just the site of brown spotting put me on high stress all day :( almost 7 weeks wooooohooooo


----------



## AimeeM

mommyx1 said:


> why havent mty lines gotten darker took a answer test this morning and it looks like a very very very faint line but when you take it out of the case i think its more of an indent but it seems to maybe have a little color. feel likes i am losing it, have been crying since then.

:hugs: Please try not to worry, the levels range so much and it is so easy to obsess. I know cos i am doing it too. Also the amount of dye in the test may be different :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

mommyx1 the darkness of HPT's means nothing at all, a line is a line, do you have other reasons to think your pregnancy is failing other than the test? caus without secondary reasons then please disregard the test and the darkness of the color of the line


----------



## mommyx1

lynnikins said:


> mommyx1 the darkness of HPT's means nothing at all, a line is a line, do you have other reasons to think your pregnancy is failing other than the test? caus without secondary reasons then please disregard the test and the darkness of the color of the line

no i really dont I just feel kinda empty, i guess thats the best way to say it. I had cramping yesterday but i feel kinda wet down there. I know its silly but I cant help but stress and fear that something is giong to happen. also last period i spotted 2 days before af came but it was light and it kinda lead into af so i am not sure if my spotting would be the 1st day of that af or if i should count from flow.


----------



## lynnikins

What is everyone eating ? ive got a real sweet habit going on at the moment which sucks caus we dont have much sugary stuff in the house and its all i want to eat lol, gonna be good though i had a salad sanwhich for lunch and having a vege stirfry for dinner but inbetween i just want cake , not so much chocolate but custard , jelly , mmmmm the hotcross buns i have in the kitchen lol


----------



## Pingu

Afternoon Snowflakes, hope you are all well. 

I am really struggling with sickness. I am so miserable because of it, poor hubby is avoiding me at the moment. Just been to tescos which wasn't a good idea, the smell of food made me worse. I am now just chilling out on the sofa with a cuppa and shortbread biccie, I have work in an hour and a half. I just want to go to bed instead!

Lynnikins - my diet is really bad at the moment, I can only stomach stodge! x


----------



## missmayhem

just had a choco cookie bad bad idea


----------



## lynnikins

mommyx1 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> mommyx1 the darkness of HPT's means nothing at all, a line is a line, do you have other reasons to think your pregnancy is failing other than the test? caus without secondary reasons then please disregard the test and the darkness of the color of the line
> 
> no i really dont I just feel kinda empty, i guess thats the best way to say it. I had cramping yesterday but i feel kinda wet down there. I know its silly but I cant help but stress and fear that something is giong to happen. also last period i spotted 2 days before af came but it was light and it kinda lead into af so i am not sure if my spotting would be the 1st day of that af or if i should count from flow.Click to expand...

the spotting would count as the start of your af for last month hun,

if you have had a BFP then leave the tests alone as the futher we get from conception then the less reliable they become as the placenta implants and takes over doing the work of the hormones we have been producing, if you did a hpt on a woman who was out of her first trimester then it would likely come back negative as the hormones have changed


----------



## lynnikins

oo0oo cooking a baby boy are we missmayhem i couldnt stand chocolate in my last pregnancy even the smell of it made me ill and ive got a happy healthy wee boy whos currently messing up my floor, only chocolate i could eat with ds1 was mini muffins lol any other chocolate made me ill, apparently its been true for all the woman in my family we cant stand chocolate when we are preggie with boys


----------



## AimeeM

mommyx1 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> mommyx1 the darkness of HPT's means nothing at all, a line is a line, do you have other reasons to think your pregnancy is failing other than the test? caus without secondary reasons then please disregard the test and the darkness of the color of the line
> 
> no i really dont I just feel kinda empty, i guess thats the best way to say it. I had cramping yesterday but i feel kinda wet down there. I know its silly but I cant help but stress and fear that something is giong to happen. also last period i spotted 2 days before af came but it was light and it kinda lead into af so i am not sure if my spotting would be the 1st day of that af or if i should count from flow.Click to expand...

Fertility friend doesn't count spotting as the beginning of a cycle so i wouldn't either xx


----------



## missmayhem

i would love i boy, think of the skeletrixx AHHH heaven, the toy cars, and motorbikes, jumping in muddy puddles..

that said i would like a little girl, dresses, and baking.....

want to stay on team yellow thou....... but i'd love a boy first so he can look after his little siblings


----------



## cranberry987

Ive been craving healthy food, I know, odd innit. Last night had twiglets, had muller lite. Dipped twiglets in muller lite, was amazing! Also for my dinner I had brocolli and the smell MMMMM

I never drink milk, havent done since I was 5 years old. Drank a pint today, just needed to have milk. Quite surprised that Im craving healthy things, its usually vodka and cheese.

Not much MS here yet, but I also would love to have it, but only for a little while please :) Im snacking little and often and I think that might be helping. Felt a bit sicky this morning but rly only because I was hungry, ate a banana and felt much better.


----------



## missmayhem

plent of time for MS to hit hun


----------



## rocketb

Welcome to the new BFPs! Congrats to those who hit 6 weeks!

Interesting to read about various cravings... I haven't gotten MS yet, nor any strong aversions or cravings. I *think* I'm feeling extra hungry lately, but I'm torn because it could just be a mental thing from reading about what I *should* be feeling.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> What is everyone eating ? ive got a real sweet habit going on at the moment which sucks caus we dont have much sugary stuff in the house and its all i want to eat lol, gonna be good though i had a salad sanwhich for lunch and having a vege stirfry for dinner but inbetween i just want cake , not so much chocolate but custard , jelly , mmmmm the hotcross buns i have in the kitchen lol

Ive gone off coffee and back onto tea (not drank tea for 3 yrs) and im craving juices of any kind especially pomegranate with cherry :) I seem to have an unquenchable thirst today,not really craving food although yesterday i just had to go for a carvery! Yum :)


----------



## Mistycat

AimeeM said:


> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> mommyx1 the darkness of HPT's means nothing at all, a line is a line, do you have other reasons to think your pregnancy is failing other than the test? caus without secondary reasons then please disregard the test and the darkness of the color of the line
> 
> no i really dont I just feel kinda empty, i guess thats the best way to say it. I had cramping yesterday but i feel kinda wet down there. I know its silly but I cant help but stress and fear that something is giong to happen. also last period i spotted 2 days before af came but it was light and it kinda lead into af so i am not sure if my spotting would be the 1st day of that af or if i should count from flow.Click to expand...
> 
> Fertility friend doesn't count spotting as the beginning of a cycle so i wouldn't either xxClick to expand...

Your 'day 1' of your AF is first day of red flow - not spotting xx


----------



## rocketb

Huh. Just saw some light brownish tinge in CM when wiping (that's a first.). No cramps, not excessive amounts. I'm. Not. Panicking. But I'll be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## lynnikins

thats the best way to go about it rocketb just rest and try not to worry about it


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi I'm due Dec 20! Can you add me please? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## lovingmom2

cranberry987 said:


> Ive been craving healthy food, I know, odd innit. Last night had twiglets, had muller lite. Dipped twiglets in muller lite, was amazing! Also for my dinner I had brocolli and the smell MMMMM
> 
> I never drink milk, havent done since I was 5 years old. Drank a pint today, just needed to have milk. Quite surprised that Im craving healthy things, its usually vodka and cheese.
> 
> Not much MS here yet, but I also would love to have it, but only for a little while please :) Im snacking little and often and I think that might be helping. Felt a bit sicky this morning but rly only because I was hungry, ate a banana and felt much better.


I have to agree with you. I hate milk and I've been drinking tons of it! I just don't get it!! Plus, I'm craving healthy stuff too. Lots of veggies for me. Everything else is upsetting my tummy :sick: I made guacamole and fajita's the other day. It was so yummy but man I paid for that. Felt sick for hours after words.


----------



## tannembaum

With DD I craved cabbage and brussel sprouts in the 1st tri!!!
This time round I'm loving garlic bread but I did have cabbage for dinner yesterday and it was SO tasty!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

I've just started to feel sick an hour ago! Loving it. Weirdo I know

I get pre AF sickness in the evenings so this fits tbh. I know I'll be begging for it to stop soon but right now it's amazing having another symptom. Was going to try and bring it on Sunday by letting myself go a little hungry but i don't think I'll bother now!


----------



## tannembaum

:rofl:
Good news about MS :)


----------



## tannembaum

Ooh good news :)
I went to work today to talk about returning to work after SMP.
I'm due back on the 17th May BUT I get to use 5 days holiday from LAST year so I offically return to work on the 23rd May and then I'm getting made redundant on the 30th June.

:happydance: I only have to work 5 weeks!!

I wasn't planning on going back to work until I heard I was being made redundant lol
AND I might get some sort of maternity pay!!

BUT I haven't had my reduced hours confirmed yet Eeek


----------



## lovingmom2

Dinnerlady74 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> no not really hun theres a slight slight pink or brown tinge to my mucas but thats it
> 
> I had a brown tinge to my mucas a couple days ago. I was so worried but all seems fine now. I'm crossing my fingers. I seen my doctor and they are checking my Hcg levels. Hopefully I'll get my results tomorrow. Hope all is well with you!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> im still debating telling my friend and going to the hospital tomorrow caus its like little bloody streaks in the CM when i wipe ( sorry tmi ) and its been nearly a week of spotting on and off and this kinda thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Id go and get it checked out for peace of mind hun, if its nothing then at least you can stop worrying about it. They might do an early scan for you or at the least a blood test to see if your hcg level is still rising :)Click to expand...

Mine was to early to scan. I was only 4 weeks 2 days but they checked my hcg numbers and they are perfect!!! Just got the call from the doctor!!! :happydance: Hope all is well with you:thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

Good news all round!


----------



## lovingmom2

tannembaum said:


> Helen -
> I thought you could request a hospital?? Last time I had the choice of Southmead and St Michaels.
> But this time they just wrote St Michaels on my notes without asking.
> 
> Luckily we havent paid for t he hol, MIL paid and we were guests :)
> 
> :haha: you should stay in your caravan just to see DH sleep up there!! Me and OH had to sleep seperatley towards the end of my pregnancy last time :(

It is so interesting hearing you guys talk about picking hospitals. I live in the U.S. and we go to the hospital that our doctor is affiliated with. So, my doctor goes to two different hospitals so I have to pick one of them.


----------



## cranberry987

I dont think we rly have our own drs here. We just go to a clinic and see whoevers on duty-that's how it works for other stuff at least. 

We get the same midwife throughout afaik but they are just for prenatal care. For the birth, again we just get whoevers free

So gotta choose hospital based on the overall quality rather than just one dr as you might get a junior working on you one day


----------



## tannembaum

I know it's a little early but Dorothy Perkins have a 25% off sale at the mo.
I loved DP tops so much when I was preg that I still wear them now :blush: (they're elasticated lol) 
Promo code is dpvipd


----------



## tannembaum

Yeah I didn't meet my actual MW until she did my LOs check two days after we left the hospital lol!!


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh, I was going to go see if I could fit my fat ass into DP stuff this weekend, will order online if I find something nice. thanks :)


----------



## tannembaum

It ends on the 17th.


----------



## KatieTizzle

Ah finally I stumble across this thread!! Hello!! :wave:


----------



## lovingmom2

cylla2000 said:


> hello ladies just stoping by say hello! well after my ER visit for spotting nothing after two days then yertersday boom another episode that stop by afternoon and this morning nothing! just crazy so on and off been a week today i started to spot i just hope it stop for good and i do not have to worry about it even if i know everything is ok since we saw baby heartbeat and all just the site of brown spotting put me on high stress all day :( almost 7 weeks wooooohooooo


I know the feeling girl!!! and I'm glad that your scan was okay:thumbup: My best friend reassured me that she bleed during two of her pregnancies. It's tough though. I had less the a quarter size, one time, and I was worried for days. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## tannembaum

Hi :)
And congrats.


----------



## lovingmom2

cranberry987 said:


> I dont think we rly have our own drs here. We just go to a clinic and see whoevers on duty-that's how it works for other stuff at least.
> 
> We get the same midwife throughout afaik but they are just for prenatal care. For the birth, again we just get whoevers free
> 
> So gotta choose hospital based on the overall quality rather than just one dr as you might get a junior working on you one day


So, Interesting! We have a different doctor for everything over here. :haha: I was seeing my gynecologist for 20 years and now she is a primary care doctor so I needed to find a new one. I love her so far!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

We had our honeymoon in California a few Yrs ago. I had a facial at a posh hotel and the person said I had rosacea and that I should see my dermatologist. Was like yeah sure. No way I'd get a referral for rosy cheeks :p


----------



## lynnikins

Hey again ladies, i see another new face, welcome

Im a hormone crazed bitch tonight :brat: had a fight with DH over nothing at all really :dohh: so ive wound up on the sofa somehow:saywhat:

i just want :sleep: its just typical how its all my fault and apparently i cant be happy unless everyone feels sorry for me :saywhat: :shrug: he lost me with that one, i dont see how he doesnt understand that being a D-head when im pregnant always ends up with a fight? have i not been pregnant enough yet for him to have figured that one out :shrug:

and i feel like atm he wouldnt care if i had lost the baby:cry:


----------



## mummydeb

lynnikins said:


> Hey again ladies, i see another new face, welcome
> 
> Im a hormone crazed bitch tonight :brat: had a fight with DH over nothing at all really :dohh: so ive wound up on the sofa somehow:saywhat:
> 
> i just want :sleep: its just typical how its all my fault and apparently i cant be happy unless everyone feels sorry for me :saywhat: :shrug: he lost me with that one, i dont see how he doesnt understand that being a D-head when im pregnant always ends up with a fight? have i not been pregnant enough yet for him to have figured that one out :shrug:
> 
> and i feel like atm he wouldnt care if i had lost the baby:cry:

iv just had fight with oh to :cry: my hormones are making me insane yet they just like to add salt to the wounds making it a hundred times worse, i feel the same right now :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

aww :hugs: this sofa is making my spd start , im so over sleeping on the sofa in protest but if i give in then he wins again and wont learn


----------



## tannembaum

deleted.


----------



## lynnikins

awww hun :hugs: for you too, sounds like we ought to get together and just live with each other till the end of our pregnancys let our OH's fend for themselves


----------



## tannembaum

Lol love it!!! Let's do it :haha: 
men, who needs them lol


----------



## lynnikins

atm i sure dont, got 2 little ones for children dont need a 24 yr old one who acts like a child


----------



## tannembaum

Deleted.


----------



## R1stjellybean

Can you take me off the list please. Maybe I can be on next years list.


----------



## NGRidley

I am coming in here very slowly lol
after 21 months TTC with PCOS I am FINALLY pregnant!!!
I dont have an offical due date, but according to FF its December 17 :) :) :)


----------



## robinator

NGRidley said:


> I am coming in here very slowly lol
> after 21 months TTC with PCOS I am FINALLY pregnant!!!
> I dont have an offical due date, but according to FF its December 17 :) :) :)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tannembaum

Hope you're okay jelly bean :hug:





Ng - congrats and welcome :)


----------



## cranberry987

He peed?! Unbelievable. I had a bit broken sleep as one of our cats has become obsessed with me and was trying to sleep like on my neck. I don't mind the sleeping part, but when he starts to pad and purr like a lawnmower I had to
Kick him out

Can't rly get comfortable still. Get dead arm if I lay
On side, front makes boobs hurt. Rly need a bed with hollowed out bits for all my bumpy bits!

I'm up early again. Thinking about going for a swim which means i wouldn't go to Pilates. But then means can quickly go to dotty p before work at 1. Hmmm. What to dooo


----------



## tannembaum

Lol boobie holes in beds!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

well the sofa wasnt as uncomfortable as i thought it would be and i slept pretty well DH rolled out of bed long enough to get the kids up and bring them down before going back to bed himself


----------



## fallenangel78

Hey ladies, can you add me onto the list? I think my edd is 22nd December but my appointment with the midwife next month may change this slightly.

It's our first so all a bit clueless (and a bit scared to be honest!). Bought myself What to Expect When You're Expecting last night to try and clue myself up a bit.

Desperate for some bump buddies to talk to so I don't feel like I'm going insane, lol.

H&H nine months everyone :) x


----------



## tannembaum

Fallenangel - congrats :) 
I'm happy to help with anything you need to know as this is number two for me! We're quite close in dates too :)


----------



## NGRidley

fallenangel78 said:


> Hey ladies, can you add me onto the list? I think my edd is 22nd December but my appointment with the midwife next month may change this slightly.
> 
> It's our first so all a bit clueless (and a bit scared to be honest!). Bought myself What to Expect When You're Expecting last night to try and clue myself up a bit.
> 
> Desperate for some bump buddies to talk to so I don't feel like I'm going insane, lol.
> 
> H&H nine months everyone :) x

I am really nervous myself!!! just found out cpl days ago.
Sometimes i sit here not really knowing what to think....beside just happiness


----------



## lynnikins

congrats to the newbies.
Tanya go to bed , call someone to watch Elsie and get some sleep woman


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats fallenangel!! How exciting :D


----------



## Mistycat

R1stjellybean said:


> Can you take me off the list please. Maybe I can be on next years list.

Sorry you're leaving us, I hope you are okay - big hugs :cry:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi everyone, and congratulations to all new members :flower:

Jelly Bean, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Feeling rough today, but just woke from a lovely 2 hour nap thanks to my terrific husband. Alyssa just won't sleep anymore... wakes every 2 hours :dohh:

Going to spend a bit of time in the garden today. Hopefully the combination of a bit of light exercise and some fresh air will perk me up.


----------



## cranberry987

I too am on my first one. :headspin: Too scared to look at anything actual baby yet as any time i do I realise that I have no clue. Decided to look at knitting patterns and was like OMG what do babies even wear?! :shock:Went with booties as thats what everyone does.

And thats just the practical stuff, the actual parenting? :wacko:


----------



## lauzie84

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Jellybean - really sorry to hear your news. Hope you're ok xxx

Is anyone else completely shattered? No matter how much sleep I'm getting I just feel dead on my feet. Fell asleep on the sofa at 9pm last night - slept til 6 this morning and could now go back to bed rightly!


----------



## cranberry987

Yep Im shattered from afternoon onwards rly. Quite normal I think. Look at what your body is doing, all that hormonal stuff and moving bits around is gonna make you tired. Eases after first tri Ive heard.


----------



## mimomma

Can you add me to the list? I'm due December 23rd!:happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Oh yes, I'm exhausted too. It did ease for me once I moved into 2nd tri with Alyssa; here's hoping it will this time too. Working full time and being mummy to a toddler is tough enough without being pregnant :rofl:

I told my boss yesterday - he almost fell off his chair, he was so surprised! :haha:


----------



## Kerjack

Hey everyone one!! You guys can sure talk haha. I'm gone for like 1 day and it feels like I have 10 pages to go through, oh well haha. Better then there being no posts. 

So I'm 6 weeks today woot!! I'm going to be really nervous and worried this week as i lost my last baby at 7 weeks. Here's to hoping this one sticks. I've been feeling so tired lately, and sick. Almost like I have a cold, mighty annoying. Also I'm feeling pressure under my ribs, not sure what that is about though. 

So what is everyones plans on finding out the sex? I plan to stay on team yellow. I want the surprise hehe.


----------



## cranberry987

I plan to find out. I was ttc for so long cant stand any more waiting!!! Not sure ill tell ppl tho :finger:


----------



## mummydeb

hello well im definitly finding out the sex but oh dont want to no so i cant tell anyone :( i might buy one of those find out the sex test things online. 
dont no much about them though


----------



## lovingmom2

R1stjellybean said:


> Can you take me off the list please. Maybe I can be on next years list.

So sorry to hear the news. Lots of hugs and prayers going your way :hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

is it just me who is totally shattered????? honestly all i want to do is sleep


----------



## cranberry987

hehe, what perfect timing. Read the last 10 posts, we're all pooped!


----------



## NGRidley

I am tired....but also cant sleep!!! UGH!! 
I sleep for like 2-3 hours and then just lie there. Im the type of person who usually needs 8 hours straight to functione...EEP!

As for the gender. DH and I decided to be on team yellow before we even got pregnant, at least for our first. We kind of want it to be a fun surprise for us and the family (my parents first grandchild)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Team :yellow: here too!

I have cut the front and back lawns and done a bit of gentle weeding. Then came in and had a lovely, luxurious shower - all while Alyssa is napping. Peace and quiet - bliss!

Feel tired but energised now; think the exercise did me good!

Just going to relax the rest of the weekend now, we're going to watch Britain's Got Talent tonight (not that Chris knows it yet! :haha:) What's everyone else up to?

x


----------



## cranberry987

Im working now, but going to Dorothy P in a bit to see if their stuff fits me. Then Im gonna finish my booties that Ive started knitting. Theyre NOT for me, well, they might be :p Night of TV and early to bed I think.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Add me to the shattered list! Im just sleeping all the time lol. Oh and here's todays test middle of the day after a whole bottle of water ... just a Tesco one https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG0307.jpg


----------



## mrslj

Hi ladies can I join?? I think my EDD is christmas day this is my first ever bfp and I am over the moon!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations mrslj! :)
x


----------



## tannembaum

Mrslj - me too :) I'm looking forward to a Christmas baby!!!!

Ive already done my dp online shop today 3 new tops are coming my way :) just need to find some jeans now. Gosh I can't believe I've done maternity shopping already lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I need some maternity tights... but as a size 24/26 I find it REALLY difficult to find any! Work is quite uncomfortable on account of them.... lots of pressure on my abdomen. Unfortunately, I don't have the option to go bare-legged. Might have to get some hold-up stockings instead if I can't find maternity tights to fit me :(


----------



## AimeeM

Afternoon all. We are team yellow all the way this time!! I only have a couple of symptoms at the mo which are being bunged up toilet wise, being really thirsty and feeling lazy. The sickness hit me at just over 6 weeks last time. It's good cos i did a preggo journal on here last time so i can look back and compare. Is anyone going to be doing one? xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've got a pregnancy journal here too. I didn't have one when I was pregnant with Alyssa, so it's a new experience for me.

Oh, I'm CONSTANTLY thirsty! Neverending :rofl:


----------



## tannembaum

We're trying to be team yellow bit we are secretly hoping for a boy this time :)

I say I don't have time for a pregnancy journal but I think its just I cant be bothered lol!


----------



## AimeeM

I know i started mine last time and the futher on i got the less i seemed to update it. It is really nice to look back now though it shows i had the same worries then as now!

AnnaB have you got one for this pregnancy? Whats the link? xx


----------



## Pingu

Evening Snowflakes,

Just popping in while I am waiting for hubby to get back with our chinese, yumyum.

Welcome to all the newbies. I have added you to the list. Let me know if I have missed anyone.

So sorry R1stjellybean, hope you are okay.

I am 7 weeks today, got our scan in 12 days, soo excited. We are finding out the sex. Last time we were on team yellow but this time we can't wait to find out the sex xx


----------



## Jen1802

lauzie84 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> Jellybean - really sorry to hear your news. Hope you're ok xxx
> 
> Is anyone else completely shattered? No matter how much sleep I'm getting I just feel dead on my feet. Fell asleep on the sofa at 9pm last night - slept til 6 this morning and could now go back to bed rightly!

Yup I wrecked too. Ready for my bed by 8! Can feel my eyes getting heavy even as I'm typing this. My hormones are driving me up the wall too, I'm being so hypersensitive and impatient all the time. Poor dh doesn't know whether he's coming or going! lol. I can't even remember being so horrible first time, hopefully they'll sort themselves out pretty soon! xox


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the new snowflakes, hope your weekend is going well ladies xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

AimeeM said:


> I know i started mine last time and the futher on i got the less i seemed to update it. It is really nice to look back now though it shows i had the same worries then as now!
> 
> AnnaB have you got one for this pregnancy? Whats the link? xx

I'm not terribly good at updating it, but here it is :blush: *Baby Pip - a sister or brother for Alyssa*.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I don't know when to start my journal...... maybe after 6 weeks? I don't know why I'm so tentative lol probably because it's my first? Feeling good and sick and knackered though


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning Snowflakes! :hi: How is everyone feeling this morning? All well here, nice and tired with a bit of nausea thrown in ;) Beautiful sunny morning, think we're going to have a lazy day, in and out of the garden. Might have to brave Asda for some food, but other than that, not much planned.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Morning, feeling v tired today no sickness but lots of heartburn! :( Another gorgeous day here so OH has taken the kids to the park on their bikes while i chill for a bit. Quite tempted to go for a mooch around Mothercare to see whats available these days (nearly 9yrs since last baby) :)


----------



## cranberry987

I had big plans to watch silly musicals and knit but hubby hadn't toldme about him watching the stupid grand prix! It's so boring. Also I'm running out of wool for my second bootie. Itsgonna have to be twotone :p


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I wish I knew how to knit or crochet... 

Well, I can knit, but only the very basics. I started knitting a baby blanket when I was expecting Alyssa, but it never got finished. I was just too tired to concentrate :dohh:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

F1 has got to be even more boring than the football match i had to endure yesterday! lol :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: F1 is supremely boring, in my opinion. Like watching paint dry, with the noise of engines :haha:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I've got DH's parents round this morning and then some friends this evening who don't know about beanie. Just going to whack a lasagne in! I'm currently hiding from food smells as feeling sicky and the lodger is cooking smoky bacon and eggs :sick: Dh's parents are going to help us with some gardening  lovely day! 
I wouldn't fancy F1 either!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've got a huge hankering for homemade spaghetti bolognese. I have a lovely recipe which is full of veggies as well as the meat. MMMMM I'm so hungry! (But did I mention I feel :sick:?) ROFL


----------



## Celesse

Hi Ladies, can I join? 

According to my ovulation date I'm due Christmas day. So far only sypmtoms are sore boobs, but my nursling is teething so thats not all that reliable.


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :)
Same due date as me :happydance:
I remember you from the pregnancy forums last time around :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Celesse, and welcome! :flower:


----------



## AimeeM

Hey Celesse and Congrats!! I remember you from last time too =)

I just found out my little sister, well 25 she is, is pregnant!!! And she's a December snowflake too lol well not technically yet but she is due 11th of December. We weren't going to tell anyone yet but we told my sister and my mum now as we thought it's best they know early rather than now spring it on them later.
I am so happy for my sis and her chap they have been trying for 2 years so thats some good news :cloud9:

As for the F1 i would rather watch footy any day at least there are some fit blokes to stop you getting too bored!

Hope everyone has a lovely day :D


----------



## tannembaum

Aww that's lovely, bump buddies with your sis!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats new snowflakes , we watched the london marathon this morning and DH reminised about his marathon run last year


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Woke up with pain in my tailbone today, had the same last year when I might have possibly had a mc, not worried about mcing per say as last time it happened mid bleed.

Seems crazy early for this kind of thing to start and Ive not had any injury or anything, but it does seem to be quite coincidental. Only way I got rid of it last time was chain ibuprofen for a few weeks, not an option this time. Have googled it and there are some ppl whove had it, suppose with things moving aroundother things get displaced. I see an osteopath so I'll bring it up next time I see him.

Knitting a baby cardi and watching musicals today, Watched Mamma Mia so far and on My Fair Lady now!


----------



## Celesse

I've sent OH out with the DD to MIL's house. I'm trying to get the house as clean and tidy as possible and all outstanding jobs sorted before the sickness and exhaustion set in.


----------



## mommyx1

is it sad that i am giving af today to show up. i am only gettign very very very faint lines even with frers so I was going to give my last test ago in the morning. I am hoping that af will just stay away. i hope that this doesnt sound as crazy to you ladies as it does to my DH. lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Aimee, how lovely that you will be bump buddies with your sister!

Ugh. Went to Asda and got the shopping.... but now I'm beat! Glad it was lovely and quiet though; everyone must be outside enjoying the weather rather than shopping :)


----------



## Mistycat

mommyx1 said:


> is it sad that i am giving af today to show up. i am only gettign very very very faint lines even with frers so I was going to give my last test ago in the morning. I am hoping that af will just stay away. i hope that this doesnt sound as crazy to you ladies as it does to my DH. lol

I completely understand how you feel, but I think you are beating yourself up a bit, hopefully over nothing. 

Last month I was in a situation where my strong lines were getting fainter by the day and the inevitable then happened :cry: however your lines are not getting lighter are they? Yours are just light to start with and consistent, in which case I would say thats nothing to worry about. They're not getting fainter are they? 

Hard as it is, please try not to be harsh on yourself with this, you should be able to enjoy this as a happy time. I am very scared the same thing that happened to me last time, will happen again this time but I have got to have faith and allow myself to enjoy this lovely time as I would look back in disappointment if all went well and I hadn't enjoyed this special time. 

Please try and hang in there and be a little more positive, I am quite sure you will be absolutely fine - your body doesn't have huge levels of HCG in it during the first few days after conception, so just give it time. It will also depend on the type of test you are using, the time of day and the concentration of your pee. 

My thoughts are with you and I hope you go on to have a really happy 9 months :flower:


----------



## mommyx1

Mistycat said:


> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> is it sad that i am giving af today to show up. i am only gettign very very very faint lines even with frers so I was going to give my last test ago in the morning. I am hoping that af will just stay away. i hope that this doesnt sound as crazy to you ladies as it does to my DH. lol
> 
> I completely understand how you feel, but I think you are beating yourself up a bit, hopefully over nothing.
> 
> Last month I was in a situation where my strong lines were getting fainter by the day and the inevitable then happened :cry: however your lines are not getting lighter are they? Yours are just light to start with and consistent, in which case I would say thats nothing to worry about. They're not getting fainter are they?
> 
> Hard as it is, please try not to be harsh on yourself with this, you should be able to enjoy this as a happy time. I am very scared the same thing that happened to me last time, will happen again this time but I have got to have faith and allow myself to enjoy this lovely time as I would look back in disappointment if all went well and I hadn't enjoyed this special time.
> 
> Please try and hang in there and be a little more positive, I am quite sure you will be absolutely fine - your body doesn't have huge levels of HCG in it during the first few days after conception, so just give it time. It will also depend on the type of test you are using, the time of day and the concentration of your pee.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and I hope you go on to have a really happy 9 months :flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun. i tested last night and it was so faint i had to hold it to the light to see. I have been using frer's and CBeasy, and a answer test and they will have the same faint line. I have been praying that everything will work out like i am wanting, but on the other hand i dont think i will let myself get to excitied till this day has past and af doesnt show. i am trying to be positive but its just so hard cause i thought i would have dark lines by now and its not happening. best of luck to you.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Hi everyone :flower:. What a glorious day its been but urggh to morning sickness all day!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmm I'm so hungry I feel like I could eat the proverbial horse! I have just made the most delicious spaghetti sauce; wish it was ready now! Cooking it was a bit nausea-inducing, but now that it's all assembled and just simmering, my stomach is growling! :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Mistycat said:


> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> is it sad that i am giving af today to show up. i am only gettign very very very faint lines even with frers so I was going to give my last test ago in the morning. I am hoping that af will just stay away. i hope that this doesnt sound as crazy to you ladies as it does to my DH. lol
> 
> I completely understand how you feel, but I think you are beating yourself up a bit, hopefully over nothing.
> 
> Last month I was in a situation where my strong lines were getting fainter by the day and the inevitable then happened :cry: however your lines are not getting lighter are they? Yours are just light to start with and consistent, in which case I would say thats nothing to worry about. They're not getting fainter are they?
> 
> Hard as it is, please try not to be harsh on yourself with this, you should be able to enjoy this as a happy time. I am very scared the same thing that happened to me last time, will happen again this time but I have got to have faith and allow myself to enjoy this lovely time as I would look back in disappointment if all went well and I hadn't enjoyed this special time.
> 
> Please try and hang in there and be a little more positive, I am quite sure you will be absolutely fine - your body doesn't have huge levels of HCG in it during the first few days after conception, so just give it time. It will also depend on the type of test you are using, the time of day and the concentration of your pee.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and I hope you go on to have a really happy 9 months :flower:Click to expand...

What a lovely post. Mommyx1, you could never look sad to us ladies here. This is what we're here for and will support you all the way xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

AimeeM said:


> Mistycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> is it sad that i am giving af today to show up. i am only gettign very very very faint lines even with frers so I was going to give my last test ago in the morning. I am hoping that af will just stay away. i hope that this doesnt sound as crazy to you ladies as it does to my DH. lol
> 
> I completely understand how you feel, but I think you are beating yourself up a bit, hopefully over nothing.
> 
> Last month I was in a situation where my strong lines were getting fainter by the day and the inevitable then happened :cry: however your lines are not getting lighter are they? Yours are just light to start with and consistent, in which case I would say thats nothing to worry about. They're not getting fainter are they?
> 
> Hard as it is, please try not to be harsh on yourself with this, you should be able to enjoy this as a happy time. I am very scared the same thing that happened to me last time, will happen again this time but I have got to have faith and allow myself to enjoy this lovely time as I would look back in disappointment if all went well and I hadn't enjoyed this special time.
> 
> Please try and hang in there and be a little more positive, I am quite sure you will be absolutely fine - your body doesn't have huge levels of HCG in it during the first few days after conception, so just give it time. It will also depend on the type of test you are using, the time of day and the concentration of your pee.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and I hope you go on to have a really happy 9 months :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What a lovely post. Mommyx1, you could never look sad to us ladies here. This is what we're here for and will support you all the way xxClick to expand...


I totally agree. You could never sound sad to us. We're all here for each other for support and for chit chat all the way.

xx


----------



## lynnikins

arrrrghhh im annoyed my body doesnt seem to want this pregnancy im still getting spotting and today again its gotten red. i could go into a&e but i dont think we have any money and getting a lift would mean telling someone im pregnant, i was hoping to tell a very close group of friends of ours we are seeing tomorrow night at a bbq ( caus they are gonna wonder why im hiding from the charcoal otherwise lol ) but im so scared now that somethings not right and im gonna lose this baby, gotta check my OH's oyster to see if hes got enough money on it for a bus fare to the hospital if he does then i might go in to a&e, ( they probably wouldnt be able to scan me there though they would just have me go back to the EPU tomorrow most likely ), im so torn about it, its not like ive even overdone it today ive done hardly anything, but im not feeling nausous or anything no sore boobs just spotting :(


----------



## mommyx1

it is killing me i want to test but its my last test and i am not going to buy anymore. so i am holding out till tomorrow. and hopefully i will get my withadout line. thank you ladies for the support and understanding. I am not really sure what i am doing. I didnt even think i was pg with my DD till my SIL called to telll me she thought she may have been so then i tested and that was when i was 8 wks along and even then the line was faint (it was there and i could see it without question but darker then now). so that gives me a little hope. I have not had any signs of af like normal.I have had low back pain for almost 2 weeks, BB's have been sore but mostly the nipples. and have been bloated for 1.5-2 wks also. but i guess time will tell. i really cant talk to hubby about it cause i start to cry and he cant stand to see me that way. but i wish you ladies the best of luck on your journey.


----------



## Mistycat

lynnikins said:


> arrrrghhh im annoyed my body doesnt seem to want this pregnancy im still getting spotting and today again its gotten red. i could go into a&e but i dont think we have any money and getting a lift would mean telling someone im pregnant, i was hoping to tell a very close group of friends of ours we are seeing tomorrow night at a bbq ( caus they are gonna wonder why im hiding from the charcoal otherwise lol ) but im so scared now that somethings not right and im gonna lose this baby, gotta check my OH's oyster to see if hes got enough money on it for a bus fare to the hospital if he does then i might go in to a&e, ( they probably wouldnt be able to scan me there though they would just have me go back to the EPU tomorrow most likely ), im so torn about it, its not like ive even overdone it today ive done hardly anything, but im not feeling nausous or anything no sore boobs just spotting :(

Sorry to hear that, I know exactly how you feel having gone through this last time. Can't you make something up to someone else as to why you need to go to the hospital, maybe say you have stomach cramps as that could be anything, like an appendix or something? I guess it depends how close you are to the person taking you as to how easy that would be. 

Hoping everything will be alright for you :flower:


----------



## AimeeM

lynnikins said:


> arrrrghhh im annoyed my body doesnt seem to want this pregnancy im still getting spotting and today again its gotten red. i could go into a&e but i dont think we have any money and getting a lift would mean telling someone im pregnant, i was hoping to tell a very close group of friends of ours we are seeing tomorrow night at a bbq ( caus they are gonna wonder why im hiding from the charcoal otherwise lol ) but im so scared now that somethings not right and im gonna lose this baby, gotta check my OH's oyster to see if hes got enough money on it for a bus fare to the hospital if he does then i might go in to a&e, ( they probably wouldnt be able to scan me there though they would just have me go back to the EPU tomorrow most likely ), im so torn about it, its not like ive even overdone it today ive done hardly anything, but im not feeling nausous or anything no sore boobs just spotting :(

Have you re tested? My friend bled red through her whole pregnancies two of them, don't give up hope yet xx


----------



## AimeeM

mommyx1 said:


> it is killing me i want to test but its my last test and i am not going to buy anymore. so i am holding out till tomorrow. and hopefully i will get my withadout line. thank you ladies for the support and understanding. I am not really sure what i am doing. I didnt even think i was pg with my DD till my SIL called to telll me she thought she may have been so then i tested and that was when i was 8 wks along and even then the line was faint (it was there and i could see it without question but darker then now). so that gives me a little hope. I have not had any signs of af like normal.I have had low back pain for almost 2 weeks, BB's have been sore but mostly the nipples. and have been bloated for 1.5-2 wks also. but i guess time will tell. i really cant talk to hubby about it cause i start to cry and he cant stand to see me that way. but i wish you ladies the best of luck on your journey.


It's a good sign then that last time you got quite a faint line at 8 weeks. I'm not sure of the science but i know some women don't process hcg into the urine as well as most women xx


----------



## PieMistress

:hi:

Tentativey saying hi and joining this group! I'm only 4 weeks so it's early days yet and I don't want to tempt fate, but I know what a great support B&B is.

Our wee pud is (based on my ovulation date anyway) due 24th Dec but I had a difficult delivery with my first resulting in an EMCS so not sure if I will be allowed a VBAC or not.

Haven't made my booking in appt yet, I don't think they see you here till about 10 weeks (if I remember rightly!).

Happy & Healthy pregnancies everybody and here's a big 'whoop' to the December snowflakes xx


----------



## mommyx1

PieMistress said:


> :hi:
> 
> Tentativey saying hi and joining this group! I'm only 4 weeks so it's early days yet and I don't want to tempt fate, but I know what a great support B&B is.
> 
> Our wee pud is (based on my ovulation date anyway) due 24th Dec but I had a difficult delivery with my first resulting in an EMCS so not sure if I will be allowed a VBAC or not.
> 
> Haven't made my booking in appt yet, I don't think they see you here till about 10 weeks (if I remember rightly!).
> 
> Happy & Healthy pregnancies everybody and here's a big 'whoop' to the December snowflakes xx

HEY HUN!!!!!

so just a little note I am feeling very very wet down there right now. i am hoping this means to witch is not coming. LOL man i will be happy when this day is over with.


----------



## lynnikins

AimeeM said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> arrrrghhh im annoyed my body doesnt seem to want this pregnancy im still getting spotting and today again its gotten red. i could go into a&e but i dont think we have any money and getting a lift would mean telling someone im pregnant, i was hoping to tell a very close group of friends of ours we are seeing tomorrow night at a bbq ( caus they are gonna wonder why im hiding from the charcoal otherwise lol ) but im so scared now that somethings not right and im gonna lose this baby, gotta check my OH's oyster to see if hes got enough money on it for a bus fare to the hospital if he does then i might go in to a&e, ( they probably wouldnt be able to scan me there though they would just have me go back to the EPU tomorrow most likely ), im so torn about it, its not like ive even overdone it today ive done hardly anything, but im not feeling nausous or anything no sore boobs just spotting :(
> 
> Have you re tested? My friend bled red through her whole pregnancies two of them, don't give up hope yet xxClick to expand...

no ive not retested caus i only had the one test in the house this was/is an unexpected pregnancy, i have been through the bleeding in pregnancy with every pregnancy ive had and only 2 ive carried to full term so this isnt a new thing to me, and its caus ive carried 2 healthy babies that my head is half telling me that im fine and all is well but the other half of my head cant help but think the worst. cant go to hosptial without begging a lift of someone today and likelyhood is that they wouldnt scan me anyway just ask me to come back to the EPU.

all my friends would worry far to much for me to fob them off with an excuse they know me too well to fall for it so id have to tell whoever it was.


----------



## Celesse

lynnikins said:


> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> arrrrghhh im annoyed my body doesnt seem to want this pregnancy im still getting spotting and today again its gotten red. i could go into a&e but i dont think we have any money and getting a lift would mean telling someone im pregnant, i was hoping to tell a very close group of friends of ours we are seeing tomorrow night at a bbq ( caus they are gonna wonder why im hiding from the charcoal otherwise lol ) but im so scared now that somethings not right and im gonna lose this baby, gotta check my OH's oyster to see if hes got enough money on it for a bus fare to the hospital if he does then i might go in to a&e, ( they probably wouldnt be able to scan me there though they would just have me go back to the EPU tomorrow most likely ), im so torn about it, its not like ive even overdone it today ive done hardly anything, but im not feeling nausous or anything no sore boobs just spotting :(
> 
> Have you re tested? My friend bled red through her whole pregnancies two of them, don't give up hope yet xxClick to expand...
> 
> no ive not retested caus i only had the one test in the house this was/is an unexpected pregnancy, i have been through the bleeding in pregnancy with every pregnancy ive had and only 2 ive carried to full term so this isnt a new thing to me, and its caus ive carried 2 healthy babies that my head is half telling me that im fine and all is well but the other half of my head cant help but think the worst. cant go to hosptial without begging a lift of someone today and likelyhood is that they wouldnt scan me anyway just ask me to come back to the EPU.
> 
> all my friends would worry far to much for me to fob them off with an excuse they know me too well to fall for it so id have to tell whoever it was.Click to expand...



:hugs: Hope everything is ok. 

I guess if its spotting and not heavy bleeding then being scanned today instead of tomorrow wont change the outcome.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hope all is okay Lynni!

Welcome PieMistress!
x


----------



## franny_k

Hello ladies! Not been on for a while as had my mum up visiting and then exhaustion and evening sickness have kicked in BIG TIME. I am soooooooooooo rough it's unbelieveable. Not being sick but just feeling yuk! And I can't eat properly. Vegetables are OFF. So is fruit. All I want to eat is beef. Or bread. Am OK first thing so am thinking I should try and eat as healthily as possible until the weirdness kicks in! And did I mention the heartburn?!

Hope you are all well.

Lynnikins - sorry to hear that you're spotting and worried. I know you don't want to tell anyone but if you're really concerned you should go to A&E. If I lived near you I'd be round like a shot:hugs: Take care xx


----------



## soph77

Morning ladies, it has been a while since I posted. The news has well and truly sunk in now and dh and I finally believe that we are pregnant!!! I have not really had any symptoms yet except I am starving in the morning and my boobies have started to feel full and tender. Morning sickness hasn't found me yet and I hope she doesn't! Is anyone else still waiting for symptoms to start?


----------



## mommyx1

well i just took my last frer and i am pretty sure its neg now. i am gutted crying. i am moody and nipples are hurting small cramps going on but i guess i am waiting on af to come. thank you ladies for thesupport u have given me,.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

lynnikins said:


> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> arrrrghhh im annoyed my body doesnt seem to want this pregnancy im still getting spotting and today again its gotten red. i could go into a&e but i dont think we have any money and getting a lift would mean telling someone im pregnant, i was hoping to tell a very close group of friends of ours we are seeing tomorrow night at a bbq ( caus they are gonna wonder why im hiding from the charcoal otherwise lol ) but im so scared now that somethings not right and im gonna lose this baby, gotta check my OH's oyster to see if hes got enough money on it for a bus fare to the hospital if he does then i might go in to a&e, ( they probably wouldnt be able to scan me there though they would just have me go back to the EPU tomorrow most likely ), im so torn about it, its not like ive even overdone it today ive done hardly anything, but im not feeling nausous or anything no sore boobs just spotting :(
> 
> Have you re tested? My friend bled red through her whole pregnancies two of them, don't give up hope yet xxClick to expand...
> 
> no ive not retested caus i only had the one test in the house this was/is an unexpected pregnancy, i have been through the bleeding in pregnancy with every pregnancy ive had and only 2 ive carried to full term so this isnt a new thing to me, and its caus ive carried 2 healthy babies that my head is half telling me that im fine and all is well but the other half of my head cant help but think the worst. cant go to hosptial without begging a lift of someone today and likelyhood is that they wouldnt scan me anyway just ask me to come back to the EPU.
> 
> all my friends would worry far to much for me to fob them off with an excuse they know me too well to fall for it so id have to tell whoever it was.Click to expand...

:hugs: Hoping all is well! Keep us posted!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

mommyx1 said:


> well i just took my last frer and i am pretty sure its neg now. i am gutted crying. i am moody and nipples are hurting small cramps going on but i guess i am waiting on af to come. thank you ladies for thesupport u have given me,.

Awe, no words can make this better right now. Sending :hugs: from the US! Try to get some rest!


----------



## tannembaum

mommyx1 - when was af due?? I'd retest with morning wee if I were you :)
Good luck!


Lynn - pop off to the epu in the morning if you can :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mommyx1 - :hugs: I would test with FMU honey. We're all here for you.


----------



## Jennifaerie

:hugs: mommyx1 test with fmu x


----------



## mummydeb

lyn - can you not ring midwies even if you havent booked in yet they will still give you advise and more than likely book you in for an early scan or your doctors, i had this with dd and i got an early scan.


----------



## hope_

Morning snowflakes sorry i aint been on in a while i have been crazy busy with work &#58382; hello to all the new bfps and congrats! Mummyx1 I would test with fmu. Lyn I am sending lots of hugs to you and i hope you can get to the hospital x what does everyone have planned for today and can I ask how far along are you ladies when you have got your booking in appointment ? Xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

:wave: Hi everyone I'm good today.... but I'm on a fibre mission... TMI but I can't go to the loo :blush: Spent lots of time in the garden yesterday and DH's parents told us they're getting all our nursery furniture for us when we want it and they'll be happy to look after beanie one day a week when it arrives to give me a rest which is lovely of them and really saves on childcare (they live an hour away). Just feeling a bit tired and queasy today but temp is even higher today and I generally feel really good! At the docs tonight to get it confirmed and get details for midwife.


----------



## BellesMummy

Hi Ladies :wave:. Can i join the December Snowflakes? Think i'm Due 22nd December! Going to wait and see what the dating scan says!!!
Soo excited to be having a Christmas baby!!!:baby:


----------



## AimeeM

Hi, welcome and congrats :D It is exciting to be having a christmas baby! Your daughter looks so cute in your avatar and on your ticker! xx


----------



## tannembaum

I'm feeling pretty poo today. So exhausted, mil is looking after Elsie down stairs while I have a lay down. I think I'm feeling worse as my bowel is pretty sluggish...if you get what I mean!!!! I didn't have this problem with my last pregnancy :(


----------



## AimeeM

I totally get how you feel i was the same last time and am this time fresh orange juice helps!

Went to see the doc this morning as i am at risk of ectopic. He's booked me in with the midwife next thursday and said she will arrange an early scan. So my aim now is to make it to next Tursday.. Countdown begins...


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls had my drs appointment to confirm the pregnancy today. They are referring me to the Ulster where I had dd. Hopefully I'll get the same midwives too as they were lovely! I reckon I'll find out my booking in appointment date in the next month or so! Roll on scan date, not going to relax until I see a heartbeat! xoxo


----------



## 2ndtimeround

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:happydance:That's great news Jen! Congratulations!! :dance:


----------



## tannembaum

Yay jen! 


I'm feeling a little better, had some lunch and a shower and now I'm resting in bed again as lo is having a nap. Going ti settle down with a nice book I think :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

I wish I could! I'm at work :-( eleven hour days including the commute - so tired!


----------



## Jen1802

Glad you're feeling better Tannembaum! Chilling with a book sounds like a great idea. Think I'll take the dogs out for a walk with dd, dh is doing diy and the noise is driving me to distraction...hormone alert again!!! lol, lol! xo


----------



## Tigger79

Hi I am due on 4th of December with baby number 5 but Ivf for first time and wondered if I could join you ladies. This pregnancy is so different and I am a nervous wreck this time around and support from other mum to be s would really help.

Nikki x


----------



## Pingu

Congrats and welcome to all the snowflakes.

Hope everyone is well. I am still struggling at the moment with nausea and tiredness. Been really grumpy with hubby because of it which is causing a few problems :( xx


----------



## cylla2000

Tigger79 said:


> Hi I am due on 4th of December with baby number 5 but Ivf for first time and wondered if I could join you ladies. This pregnancy is so different and I am a nervous wreck this time around and support from other mum to be s would really help.
> 
> Nikki x

Welcome and CONGRATS:)


----------



## AimeeM

Hi Nikki congrats :D How old are your other children? xx

Hope you feel better soon pingu xx


----------



## NGRidley

I called the midwives today to make an appointment.....i can take 2 weeks to hear back!!! UGH!! I dont know how I am going to wait that long.
They said that there is no waiting list for December, so thats a good sign, I just hate waiting.


----------



## Tigger79

My others are 12, 10, 7 1/2 and 6 very independent kids so not to bad really. I saw midwife last week and have an early scan at the clinic on Wednesday and 12 week scan booked for may 26th.


----------



## lynnikins

Hey snowflakes, we have been out and busy today went to the hospital and they have booked me for a scan at the EPU tomorrow at 5pm unless something changes between now and then in which case im to go in there right away. DH was out with me and took the boys home while i went to the hopsital and forgot he didnt have his keys so had to come back to the hospital to find me with the keys, getting a babysitter in tonight while OH and i go out for a BBQ with friends.


----------



## cranberry987

Well I got my clinic appt for St Michaels - rly did NOT want to go there, was referred to a different hospital round the corner but I guess they just share clinics. Grr. Just gonna stand up for myself this time, they were cocks to me last time I was there. Wouldnt let DH in while I had my US for cysts, but all the preg ppl could take partners in oh yes, just the infertile lepers cant.


----------



## franny_k

lynnikins said:


> Hey snowflakes, we have been out and busy today went to the hospital and they have booked me for a scan at the EPU tomorrow at 5pm unless something changes between now and then in which case im to go in there right away.


Hope everything goes OK tomorrow x


----------



## lovingmom2

Hi all and welcome to all the new December Snowflakes! 

I just wanted to check in with everyone. Yesterday it was fairly nice in Illinois so I spend all day doing yard work. We are having a housewarming party in a few weeks so I want to get everything looking nice. Hoping to plant my garden next weekend but I'm not sure if the rain is going to stay away. It shows rain 7 out of the next 10 days! WHY DO I LIVE IN ILLINOIS!!!! 

So, I've been really tired. Going to bed every night at 8 and I'm usually a night owl. I use to stay up till 1 or 2 so 8 is extremely early for me. Other then that I get nausea at night. As long as I sit it isn't to bad. I'm only 5 weeks and 2 days so I'm hoping it stays away!!! And very tender bbs too! OUCH!!!!


----------



## lauzie84

Evening ladies!! Welcome to the new girlies and congrats. 

Lynni - really glad to hear you got to the hosp, keep us updated on your scan tomorrow. 

Well did everyone have a nice weekend?

I spent sat around the house trying to clean up, as it's a tip. Yesterday we went down to our nephews 4th birthday party. We had a great time, especially amy. 

I'm still completely shattered. I don't remember this tiredness when I was preg with Amy. But then again when I was preg with amy I could just lie about the house whenever I wanted, and not have a 1 year old to run around after :haha:

Sort of dozed off on the sofa when I got back from work today and woke up to amy bashing me round the head with a plastic spoon! how lovely! 

xxx


----------



## tannembaum

cranberry987 said:


> Well I got my clinic appt for St Michaels - rly did NOT want to go there, was referred to a different hospital round the corner but I guess they just share clinics. Grr. Just gonna stand up for myself this time, they were cocks to me last time I was there. Wouldnt let DH in while I had my US for cysts, but all the preg ppl could take partners in oh yes, just the infertile lepers cant.

Are you under consultant care??
I saw Emma Tralour(sp?) last year and she was really nice. I don't really know if you'll see the same people as me though as I know your situation is different.


----------



## cranberry987

Im seeing Susan Sellers https://www.dh.gov.uk/ab/EAGA/DH_095082

She looks ok tbh.


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi ladies :) Please can I be added.. Just got my BFP.. wow I thought it would mean I would be due mid jan but think that's wrong, I must be due between xmas and NYs right?? eeeeekk.. poor bubby ;)


----------



## robinator

LolaAnn said:


> Hi ladies :) Please can I be added.. Just got my BFP.. wow I thought it would mean I would be due mid jan but think that's wrong, I must be due between xmas and NYs right?? eeeeekk.. poor bubby ;)

Congrats!


----------



## Caezzybe

Can you add me as well please, currently due on 7th but may change after my first scan? I'm (nervously) here after a loss on 28th Jan and have been holding off joining for a few weeks (superstitious I know, I'm sure everything will be OK this time!). Still a bit nervous of putting a pregnancy ticker on my profile!


----------



## LolaAnn

Welcome Caezzybe! Congratulations! Praying for a healthy PG for you and a sticky bubba.

Well I've got pregnancy insomnia or something. Was watching tv on the couch and heard the sound of plastic crackling outside, sure enough some *******s are stealing stuff off our car!! SOOO ANGRY. DONT THEY KNOW I NEED THAT MONEY FOR BABY STUFF!!! Haha but seriously it won't be worth claiming on insurance over but will cost a few 100 £s :( grrr


----------



## AimeeM

Oh no no way! As if. Good job you woke up sooner rather than later. Sorry to hear it xx

Hello, welcome and congrats to all new snowflakes :D xx


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to all the new snowflakes i have a feeling today is gonna drag till my scan.... the boys are cranky as anything today caus they didnt nap properly yesterday, EJ did nap for a short time in the pram but Nate not at all and they were awake far to early for comfort sake this morning


----------



## tannembaum

omg, what did they steal?? Just aswell you were awake!


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck with your scan Lynn.
Elsie was up at half 6! BUT she's having a nap now, I'm hoping she'll nap on the bus at 11 too *fingers crossed*


----------



## lynnikins

Yeah Ej is going for a nap in about 45 min. DH is home today as well and hes bugging me to get on the laptop, hes been really helpful though since our fight


----------



## missmayhem

hey ladies sorry for my absence, was just so so shattered yesterday.... but all is well. off to the doctors later for a check up.

hope all is well with everyone, now off to read the dozen pages i missed


----------



## LolaAnn

tannembaum said:


> omg, what did they steal?? Just aswell you were awake!

the front and rear bumpers and the parking sensors... really annoying cos we just got this car and it's our first *nice* one IYKWIM... and we don't have tons of cash to go replace everything! grrr. still so annoyed.

Good luck with your scan Lynn..
Nothing new here, starting to feel very hungry but I put on so much weight with R and have just lost it all I'm so scared of gaining excessively lol.


----------



## Pingu

Welcome and congrats to the newbies. I will add you to the list :)

Lynnikins - Hope all goes well this afternoon. thinking of you xx


----------



## missmayhem

just back from the dr's and been refered to the MW yeeeeeehhhaaaa!!!


good luck later lin, thinking of you hun


----------



## lovingmom2

Good luck today Lynn!!! Hope all is well.


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi girls, just checking in as I haven't been on laptop for a while, but I've been roughly keeping up to date with you on my phone. Good luck later Lyn, hello new snowflakes H&H 9 months everyone. I've had the odd wave of queasiness but nowhere near MS - yet! I've been getting quite a few lower back twinges, reminding me of early labour twinges, so maybe my body's getting back into it's pregnant mode? It's so warm and sunny today xx


----------



## mummydeb

anyone else got loads of energy? im only 5wks so im sure it wont last long but i just feel like i have to constantly do something dont think iv ever felt energy like this before.


----------



## lovingmom2

Mrs.W said:


> Hi girls, just checking in as I haven't been on laptop for a while, but I've been roughly keeping up to date with you on my phone. Good luck later Lyn, hello new snowflakes H&H 9 months everyone. I've had the odd wave of queasiness but nowhere near MS - yet! I've been getting quite a few lower back twinges, reminding me of early labour twinges, so maybe my body's getting back into it's pregnant mode? It's so warm and sunny today xx


Hi and I'm so jealous hearing how nice the weather by you guys! :brat:

It's 37 here and raining :rain:


----------



## Mrs.W

mummydeb said:


> anyone else got loads of energy? im only 5wks so im sure it wont last long but i just feel like i have to constantly do something dont think iv ever felt energy like this before.

Actually I meant to add in my post that I am constantly tired, even after a decent nights sleep, I still don't feel like I've been to sleep! :shrug:


----------



## lovingmom2

mummydeb said:


> anyone else got loads of energy? im only 5wks so im sure it wont last long but i just feel like i have to constantly do something dont think iv ever felt energy like this before.

Hi and please remind me what it feels like to have energy!!!! :haha: Hopefully you don't get hit by the lack of energy that I am experiencing. It is so bad! All I want to do is sleep!


----------



## Mrs.W

lovingmom2 said:


> Mrs.W said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just checking in as I haven't been on laptop for a while, but I've been roughly keeping up to date with you on my phone. Good luck later Lyn, hello new snowflakes H&H 9 months everyone. I've had the odd wave of queasiness but nowhere near MS - yet! I've been getting quite a few lower back twinges, reminding me of early labour twinges, so maybe my body's getting back into it's pregnant mode? It's so warm and sunny today xx
> 
> 
> Hi and I'm so jealous hearing how nice the weather by you guys! :brat:
> 
> It's 37 here and raining :rain:Click to expand...

Actually I'm one of those weird people who likes rain :wacko:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

missmayhem said:


> just back from the dr's and been refered to the MW yeeeeeehhhaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> good luck later lin, thinking of you hun

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is wonderful news missmayhem!! :happydance:

I'm ON CLOUD 9 too!!!!!!!!:cloud9:

Doc just gave me my 3rd set of quants. 

4/11 - 320
4/13 - 798
4/16 - 2900!!!! 

The way the numbers are doubling, it's IMPOSSIBLE FOR AN ECTOPIC!!!! :happydance:

Prayers answered!! Still a long way to go until my mind is at ease, but for now that's a HUGE hurdle I've just overcome!:happydance:


----------



## mummydeb

lovingmom2 said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> anyone else got loads of energy? im only 5wks so im sure it wont last long but i just feel like i have to constantly do something dont think iv ever felt energy like this before.
> 
> Hi and please remind me what it feels like to have energy!!!! :haha: Hopefully you don't get hit by the lack of energy that I am experiencing. [-o<
> It is so bad! All I want to do is sleep!Click to expand...

seriously iv never felt like this before, swear have more energy than my dd :haha:
i very much doubt it will last by time im 6-7 weeks ill prob have to cellotape my eyes open :cry:


----------



## lovingmom2

2ndtimeround said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> just back from the dr's and been refered to the MW yeeeeeehhhaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> good luck later lin, thinking of you hun
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is wonderful news missmayhem!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm ON CLOUD 9 too!!!!!!!!:cloud9:
> 
> Doc just gave me my 3rd set of quants.
> 
> 4/11 - 320
> 4/13 - 798
> 4/16 - 2900!!!!
> 
> The way the numbers are doubling, it's IMPOSSIBLE FOR AN ECTOPIC!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Prayers answered!! Still a long way to go until my mind is at ease, but for now that's a HUGE hurdle I've just overcome!:happydance:Click to expand...



That's great news!!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lovingmom2

mummydeb said:


> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> anyone else got loads of energy? im only 5wks so im sure it wont last long but i just feel like i have to constantly do something dont think iv ever felt energy like this before.
> 
> Hi and please remind me what it feels like to have energy!!!! :haha: Hopefully you don't get hit by the lack of energy that I am experiencing. [-o<
> It is so bad! All I want to do is sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> seriously iv never felt like this before, swear have more energy than my dd :haha:
> i very much doubt it will last by time im 6-7 weeks ill prob have to cellotape my eyes open :cry:Click to expand...


i very much doubt it will last by time im 6-7 weeks ill prob have to cellotape my eyes open :haha:

Maybe I should try that!!!


----------



## missmayhem

thats great 2tr...

well i have just had my first hormonal breakdown and stormed out of my mums...

dad took us to bnq to get a few bits, didn't fit us and them in car so dad and OH took them home and came back for me.....

back to mum and dads, bare in mind i haven't eaten and feel weak, neasuea and dizzy. come in sit down dad goes and get himself food and mum starts bitching, so i just got up and walked out. rather proud of myself, she's always treated me as a second class citizen compared to my brother....

my first real memory is is my bro biting me, i go crying to mum, as you do at 3, mum told me to bite him so scared she'd hit me i did, but didn't do "it hard enough" so0 she bite me then my bro and hit us and sent us to bed....... what the hell did i do to deserve that


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi everyone!

Lynn, how did you scan go? :hugs:

MissMayhem - YAY!!!!!!

I'm soooo tired, but oh HEAVEN - we have a new bed, got delivered today! Sleep will be so nice!

xx


----------



## mummydeb

missmayhem said:


> thats great 2tr...
> 
> well i have just had my first hormonal breakdown and stormed out of my mums...
> 
> dad took us to bnq to get a few bits, didn't fit us and them in car so dad and OH took them home and came back for me.....
> 
> back to mum and dads, bare in mind i haven't eaten and feel weak, neasuea and dizzy. come in sit down dad goes and get himself food and mum starts bitching, so i just got up and walked out. rather proud of myself, she's always treated me as a second class citizen compared to my brother....
> 
> my first real memory is is my bro biting me, i go crying to mum, as you do at 3, mum told me to bite him so scared she'd hit me i did, but didn't do "it hard enough" so0 she bite me then my bro and hit us and sent us to bed....... what the hell did i do to deserve that

wow thats a terrible first memory :hugs: i think im proud of your for walking out to :haha: my mum used to get fed up and if my sisters did anything she would just say, well you prob deserved it :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

could you ladies take a look at my chart and tell my what you ladies think please
thanks


----------



## NDH

I think I belong here...
Got my first ever :bfp: this morning after 27 cycles. Hoping and praying now that it sticks!

Due date is New Years Eve, 4 days after my 27th birthday!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Congratulations NDH you must be so happy! Xxxx 
I got my digi 2-3 thus morning! Need to change my ticker as edd is wrong x


----------



## AimeeM

2ndtimeround said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> just back from the dr's and been refered to the MW yeeeeeehhhaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> good luck later lin, thinking of you hun
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is wonderful news missmayhem!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm ON CLOUD 9 too!!!!!!!!:cloud9:
> 
> Doc just gave me my 3rd set of quants.
> 
> 4/11 - 320
> 4/13 - 798
> 4/16 - 2900!!!!
> 
> The way the numbers are doubling, it's IMPOSSIBLE FOR AN ECTOPIC!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Prayers answered!! Still a long way to go until my mind is at ease, but for now that's a HUGE hurdle I've just overcome!:happydance:Click to expand...

What fantastic news! Very happy for you :D 

Welcome and congrats to all the new bfps :D


----------



## mummydeb

hippymummy i dont really no nothing about charts but it looks like your ov today? and your cervix is open with ewcm, so i would say still fertile i only charted a month so maybe one of the other woman will help


----------



## hope_

Morning snowflakes how are we all? Lynnikins I hope your ok and 2ndtimeround that's great news! Congrats to all the new bfps ! What do we all have planed for today? I'm
helping the oh brother an wife move house I will be looking after there daughter she is 1 and a half and lovely to look after &#57431;
xxx


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi girls, congratulations NDH and 2ndtimeround that is great! I think DS and I are off to a stay and play group this morning they are having an easter egg hunt. I hope everyone has a good day, and I hope Lynn's scan went well :hugs:


----------



## Tigger79

Morning ladies! Well another beautiful day outside, I just wish I didn't feel so sick then I could do so much more with the munchkins whilst they are off school. 

Lynn hope scan went ok yesterday and your ok.

Well today we have our first scan, I can't wait to see that everything is ok and see that heartbeat. And since we have the builders in think I'll take kids out to beach and for ice cream once I pick them up from my mums. What's everyone elses plans for today?

Nik x


----------



## Tigger79

And by congrats on all the new BFPs x


----------



## Jen1802

NDH said:


> I think I belong here...
> Got my first ever :bfp: this morning after 27 cycles. Hoping and praying now that it sticks!
> 
> Due date is New Years Eve, 4 days after my 27th birthday!

Congratulations NDH!!! Your prayers have most def been heard and answered! I'm sooo delighted for you! Did you get the apartment too? xoxo


----------



## lynnikins

Scan went well , got a healthy baby perfectly matching dates with its little heartbeat flickering away there, it was a long scan and we very nearly missed the baby all together it was hiding quite well, but we got there in the end
 



Attached Files:







P200411_09.56_[01].jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## missmayhem

mummydeb said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> thats great 2tr...
> 
> well i have just had my first hormonal breakdown and stormed out of my mums...
> 
> dad took us to bnq to get a few bits, didn't fit us and them in car so dad and OH took them home and came back for me.....
> 
> back to mum and dads, bare in mind i haven't eaten and feel weak, neasuea and dizzy. come in sit down dad goes and get himself food and mum starts bitching, so i just got up and walked out. rather proud of myself, she's always treated me as a second class citizen compared to my brother....
> 
> my first real memory is is my bro biting me, i go crying to mum, as you do at 3, mum told me to bite him so scared she'd hit me i did, but didn't do "it hard enough" so0 she bite me then my bro and hit us and sent us to bed....... what the hell did i do to deserve that
> 
> wow thats a terrible first memory :hugs: i think im proud of your for walking out to :haha: my mum used to get fed up and if my sisters did anything she would just say, well you prob deserved it :shrug:Click to expand...


the 2nd MC was my fault as she "told me not to try again so soon" and i "deserved it"


----------



## missmayhem

oh Lynn that is amazing news, are you feeling any better?


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> oh Lynn that is amazing news, are you feeling any better?

Yeah i am happy that everything is ok, the spotting is worrying me still but at least i know its not threatening the pregnancy so i can relax about that.


----------



## franny_k

lynnikins said:


> Scan went well , got a healthy baby perfectly matching dates with its little heartbeat flickering away there, it was a long scan and we very nearly missed the baby all together it was hiding quite well, but we got there in the end

Yay!:happydance: Great news!

Congrats to all the new BFPs. Bought some ginger tablets yesterday to see if they might help with nausea. Also found some sea-sickness bands which I've not taken off for 24 hours. Not sure if they're helping as still feel rough but worried if I take them off I'll be worse!

Have a good day all x:hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

aww franny i hope the sickness eases up for you, i got a really bad wave of nausea this morning i think its something to do with being full of a cold at the moment as well feeling better now though


----------



## franny_k

The thing is I just can't eat "normally" either. My whole system has gone to pot! Yesterday I wanted to eat pasta all day, day before rice and now today can't face the thought of either of them. Today's dish of choice is chocolate. IWANTITSOBAD! Tried having an Alpen lite chocolate bar (70 calories - burn that off peeing) but it didn't hit the spot. Have now demolished daughter's packet of giant buttons. Bad mother!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I've become very picky with what I want to eat, and my stomach is even pickier! I'm just starting with serious nausea (could be to do with my 2 hour commute) and I got a subliminal messaging song on spotify to help with morning sickness. Not sure if it was the song or the bacon buttie but I'm feeling much better! 
So pleased Lynnikins! xxx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Great news Lynette, try and enjoy it now! :) x


----------



## lynnikins

lol dont tempt me on chocolate we have all the easter eggs in the house already its just sooooooooooo tempting lol i havent actually had breakfast either just a cuppa tea with my prenatals this morning i ought to eat when i feed the boys i guess


----------



## franny_k

Oh lynni - you are a strong woman! Get some food down you too! If I hadn't have eaten b now I'd be a wreck...


----------



## lynnikins

im just a bit nauseated lol i have to feed the boys now anyway so gonna hve to face up and deal with food,


----------



## NGRidley

How early do cravings usually start?
I seem to only want grilled cheese right now - which is kinda odd for me because I am not a big fan of cheese.
I am 5+4 today based on when i believe I O'd (or 6+0 based on my LMP)


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies a big congratulations to you all,ive had an early scan today which put me back by my dates so please can i be added im now due 5th december with my 3rd child and just as excited as i was the 1st time round x x


----------



## lynnikins

NGridley, not sure lol but im defo getting my food aversions already cant say ive started craving but there are for sure some things that stay down better than others.

congrats wishing4baby3, i got good news at my scan too


----------



## NDH

Jen1802 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> I think I belong here...
> Got my first ever :bfp: this morning after 27 cycles. Hoping and praying now that it sticks!
> 
> Due date is New Years Eve, 4 days after my 27th birthday!
> 
> Congratulations NDH!!! Your prayers have most def been heard and answered! I'm sooo delighted for you! Did you get the apartment too? xoxoClick to expand...

Thanks Jen :). We haven't heard yet. Well actually we didn't get the apartment you're probably thinking about as it was already rented (and good thing too now that I'm pregnant - would not want to be climbing 5 flights of stairs a few months from now!). But we did apply for a ground floor 2 bedroom unit with a yard were hoping to hear back from any time now. (well not any time exactly as it's 11pm here, but you know)


----------



## Pingu

Good Afternoon Snowflakes. Welcome to the newbies too :)

Hope you are well? Sorry I have not been on much, I am so busy at the moment with work.

Lynnikins - so pleased everything is okay with your beanie.

I am starting to feel a little better, hoping the nauseas will go completely soon. I am feeling so bloated at the moment, I feel huge. My diet has been appalling, my lunch consisted of a ham sandwich, angel cake and a yazoo strawberry milkshake.. I must eat better! 

What is everyones plans for Easter? I am working Friday and Saturday night. We are visiting family on Sunday and then we might take LO to a farm on the Monday if it is open. 

xx


----------



## cylla2000

wishing4baby3 said:


> hi ladies a big congratulations to you all,ive had an early scan today which put me back by my dates so please can i be added im now due 5th december with my 3rd child and just as excited as i was the 1st time round x x

 CONGRATS i also expecting my third on the 5 dec :) :)


----------



## Pingu

My hormones are playing havoc with my skin, it looks and feels horrid at the moment. I look like a spotty teenager again :(


----------



## lynnikins

we have a church thing on friday then DH is working saturday and on Sunday we are away visiting friends for the day, and DH is working Monday so umm not doing much lol gonna curl up on saturday when the boys nap and have some chocolate lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Pingu said:


> My hormones are playing havoc with my skin, it looks and feels horrid at the moment. I look like a spotty teenager again :(

I'm the same - plus I have spots on my scalp too :-(


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> we have a church thing on friday then DH is working saturday and on Sunday we are away visiting friends for the day, and DH is working Monday so umm not doing much lol gonna curl up on saturday when the boys nap and have some chocolate lol

I have already eaten 2 easter eggs :blush:



Jennifaerie said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> My hormones are playing havoc with my skin, it looks and feels horrid at the moment. I look like a spotty teenager again :(
> 
> I'm the same - plus I have spots on my scalp too :-(Click to expand...

It is horrible isn't it. Lets hope they clear up for us both soon


----------



## Jennifaerie

> It is horrible isn't it. Lets hope they clear up for us both soon

I don't think my twix obsession is helping :blush:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am currently on bed rest at the moment due to being high risk and I had some spotting on monday and some sharp cramping. I had an ultrasound, where everything looked great, besides two large cysts, one on each ovary.....and I was told I am having twins! I seen two heartbeats!!!! I am a nervous wreck since my mc last july......I would like to be added to december 9th, as of my current due date.....Thank You! Good Luck and Healthy vibes to us all!!!


----------



## Tigger79

Had my scan today was amazing seeing and hearing the heartbeat of just the one happy healthy baby :) due date confirmed for 5th dec.

Nik x


----------



## lynnikins

tryingforbaby2, welcome to december snowflakes, my edd is the 9th too, how exciting your having twins they couldnt see twins with my scan yesterday but she said not to discount it as she had trouble finding the one baby lol, they couldnt find one of my ovary's but im sure i have 2 lol.

happy and healthy pregnancy to you


----------



## mummydeb

hello how is everyone?
Im a bit concerned iv got no symptoms i no im only 5wks but im normally riddled with symptoms by now and exhausted but no nothing, only thing that would suggest im pregnant is still positive tests and breasts are a size bigger :( think i actually want to feel ill so i no all is ok.
Anyone else the same and they no there little peanut is ok?


----------



## AimeeM

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am currently on bed rest at the moment due to being high risk and I had some spotting on monday and some sharp cramping. I had an ultrasound, where everything looked great, besides two large cysts, one on each ovary.....and I was told I am having twins! I seen two heartbeats!!!! I am a nervous wreck since my mc last july......I would like to be added to december 9th, as of my current due date.....Thank You! Good Luck and Healthy vibes to us all!!!

Wow fantastic news! Congrats on your babies :D


----------



## AimeeM

Tigger79 said:


> Had my scan today was amazing seeing and hearing the heartbeat of just the one happy healthy baby :) due date confirmed for 5th dec.
> 
> Nik x

Congratulations! I bet it was beautiful seeing the heart beating away :cloud9:


----------



## AimeeM

mummydeb said:


> hello how is everyone?
> Im a bit concerned iv got no symptoms i no im only 5wks but im normally riddled with symptoms by now and exhausted but no nothing, only thing that would suggest im pregnant is still positive tests and breasts are a size bigger :( think i actually want to feel ill so i no all is ok.
> Anyone else the same and they no there little peanut is ok?

I don't have symptoms either but i was looking at my old journal and nothing started till 6 weeks last time. It's quite common to not feel much till a bit later on and some women till a lot later xx


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> we have a church thing on friday then DH is working saturday and on Sunday we are away visiting friends for the day, and DH is working Monday so umm not doing much lol gonna curl up on saturday when the boys nap and have some chocolate lol
> 
> I have already eaten 2 easter eggs :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifaerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> My hormones are playing havoc with my skin, it looks and feels horrid at the moment. I look like a spotty teenager again :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same - plus I have spots on my scalp too :-(Click to expand...
> 
> It is horrible isn't it. Lets hope they clear up for us both soonClick to expand...

heres an idea ladies, stop eating the easter eggs ??:thumbup: might help those spots go away


----------



## rocketb

AimeeM said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> hello how is everyone?
> Im a bit concerned iv got no symptoms i no im only 5wks but im normally riddled with symptoms by now and exhausted but no nothing, only thing that would suggest im pregnant is still positive tests and breasts are a size bigger :( think i actually want to feel ill so i no all is ok.
> Anyone else the same and they no there little peanut is ok?
> 
> I don't have symptoms either but i was looking at my old journal and nothing started till 6 weeks last time. It's quite common to not feel much till a bit later on and some women till a lot later xxClick to expand...

One of the women passing on to 2nd Tri put up a thread in 1st Tri yesterday reminding us that no symptoms is normal, baby's probably alright. I find those threads helpful to read, just for reassurance.

We don't really have Easter plans, but I have a ham steak in the freezer that will probably get pulled out. We've already eaten 2 cadbury creme eggs each. No more candy in the house (one of the side benefits/disadvantages of not currently having children)

We had a Passover seder at my best friend's house on Monday night. My parents are having another on this coming Saturday night. I felt soooooo stuffed and awful after the meal. I'm discovering that big meals just don't feel good. My friend (she knows) said today that her husband (doesn't know) noticed that I didn't have any wine (did sparkling grape juice) during the seder.


----------



## Zodiac

HI!! This thread is so long I didn't get to read through it all...but my EDD is December 15th!! I have my 1st appoinment this Monday to confirm that date.

This is my 2nd Child. I have a girl who is turning 14yrs next month...so I kinda feel like this is my 1st pregnancy all over again. it's been so long!!


----------



## lynnikins

uhoh im in trouble :blush: , I just made the boys their dinner and ate nearly half of the mash before it got to their plates, they are having meatballs and mashed potatos (organic spuds are yum :thumbup: ) with veges on the side. i dont know how the hell im gonna last till DH gets home to have my dinner with him :nope: im soooooooo hungry and those spuds were super yum :blush: i really should not eat my children's dinner but i cant help im sitting here picking at EJ's plate


----------



## franny_k

lynni - can you have some cheese/ crackers, fruit before DH comes home? I, on the other hand, have just eaten noodles and ribs from the takeaway. Ironically, I didn't feel as nauseous today so when I should've eaten a nice healthy salad, blew it and ate a greasy Chinese. I WILL NEVER LEARN. 

Grace had her MMR jabs today. Screamed like hell at the needles but was smiling and giggling at the nurse as we left!


----------



## lovingmom2

NDH said:


> I think I belong here...
> Got my first ever :bfp: this morning after 27 cycles. Hoping and praying now that it sticks!
> 
> Due date is New Years Eve, 4 days after my 27th birthday!

Congrats! You must be soooo excited! :happydance:

I will pray it is a happy and healthy nine months for you!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

hmmm got no crackers but i could have cheese on toast while i wait for him, will have to put the kids in bed first though else they will get upset with me


----------



## lovingmom2

lynnikins said:


> Scan went well , got a healthy baby perfectly matching dates with its little heartbeat flickering away there, it was a long scan and we very nearly missed the baby all together it was hiding quite well, but we got there in the end

Glad to hear your scan went good! :thumbup: I was thinking of you all day!!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am currently on bed rest at the moment due to being high risk and I had some spotting on monday and some sharp cramping. I had an ultrasound, where everything looked great, besides two large cysts, one on each ovary.....and I was told I am having twins! I seen two heartbeats!!!! I am a nervous wreck since my mc last july......I would like to be added to december 9th, as of my current due date.....Thank You! Good Luck and Healthy vibes to us all!!!

Good Luck and congrats on the Twins!!! I'll pray that you have a healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hunni, it is a relief to know everything is ok. now if only my 2 boys would behave themselves i might actually be able to stop and be grateful a min lol


----------



## lovingmom2

I work half day on Friday, I think? At least that's what all the ladies here at the office are saying. Not sure how the lawyers feel about that! LOL

Saturday I'm hoping to do yard work, That's if the spring rain will stay away for the day.

And Sunday we are going to his mom's for brunch and my mom's for dessert. His Mom has 8 cats and since I'm prego I can't take my meds. So, I'll see how long we make it. I'm hoping it's a nice day and I can eat outside!


----------



## lovingmom2

I work half day on Friday, I think? At least that's what all the ladies here at the office are saying. Not sure how the lawyers feel about that! LOL

Saturday I'm hoping to do yard work, That's if the spring rain will stay away for the day.

And Sunday we are going to his mom's for brunch and my mom's for dessert. His Mom has 8 cats and since I'm prego I can't take my meds. So, I'll see how long we make it. :shrug: I'm hoping it's a nice day and I can eat outside! But it's all always raining here!


----------



## Celesse

I'm off from Friday to Monday, back at work Tuesday. We don't have anything planned except Sunday lunch at the inlaws. 

I'm planning to try and get some lie-ins and catch up on some sleep over the long weekend. However a lie-in for me includes giving my daughter her 6-6:30am feed and trying to convince OH to get up with her and stop hugging me in his sleep. It was so much easier first time round. I could sleep in til whenever I wanted and then go back to bed an hour later. Its like I don't have time to be pregnant this time!


----------



## lauzie84

Celesse said:


> I'm off from Friday to Monday, back at work Tuesday. We don't have anything planned except Sunday lunch at the inlaws.
> 
> I'm planning to try and get some lie-ins and catch up on some sleep over the long weekend. However a lie-in for me includes giving my daughter her 6-6:30am feed and trying to convince OH to get up with her and stop hugging me in his sleep. It was so much easier first time round. I could sleep in til whenever I wanted and then go back to bed an hour later. *Its like I don't have time to be pregnant this time*!

Totally agree with this honey! 

Congratulations Lynnikins - really happy that everything went well for you. 

Well tomorrow is my last day at work - off fri, sat, sun, mon. No real plans over easter. My OH will prob be working fri and sat so I'll just try to get the house cleaned etc and then we can have some family time on sunday and monday.


----------



## lynnikins

celesse i know how that feels lol although thankfully EJs more patient and will wait till after 7 before his first feed. but its near impossible to get a lie in im better off getting up then when DH gets up not giving him a choice and going back to bed myself then


----------



## tannembaum

triple post lol!


----------



## tannembaum

double post


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats to all who had scans :)

Wow twins!! Are they our first December twins??

Lynn - if you're having cheese on toast I'd recommend sliced pickled onions on top!! Yum!!
Thats what I had for dinner today :haha:


SPOTS! I had them something terrible in my hair line with DD, I have no advice only sympathy!!


----------



## NDH

Congrats to all who have had scans already! And one set of twins already, wow!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Congrats to all that had scans today!!! We're gonna close 2011 strong!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Twins so exciting! Anyone got scan pics they can post?


----------



## mummydeb

missmayhem said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> thats great 2tr...
> 
> well i have just had my first hormonal breakdown and stormed out of my mums...
> 
> dad took us to bnq to get a few bits, didn't fit us and them in car so dad and OH took them home and came back for me.....
> 
> back to mum and dads, bare in mind i haven't eaten and feel weak, neasuea and dizzy. come in sit down dad goes and get himself food and mum starts bitching, so i just got up and walked out. rather proud of myself, she's always treated me as a second class citizen compared to my brother....
> 
> my first real memory is is my bro biting me, i go crying to mum, as you do at 3, mum told me to bite him so scared she'd hit me i did, but didn't do "it hard enough" so0 she bite me then my bro and hit us and sent us to bed....... what the hell did i do to deserve that
> 
> wow thats a terrible first memory :hugs: i think im proud of your for walking out to :haha: my mum used to get fed up and if my sisters did anything she would just say, well you prob deserved it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the 2nd MC was my fault as she "told me not to try again so soon" and i "deserved it"Click to expand...

omg im suprised you still talk to her!

lynne scan looks lovely :happydance:


----------



## mummydeb

:happydance: i no its a strange thing to get excited about but i think i finally have a symptom.
i just smelt a banana and i felt sick also i can smell absoulty everything


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hello ladies, mind if I -very cautiously- join you? :flower:

Got my bfp last week after long 16 months of trying, so I'm having a hard time believing it and trusting that it'll stick! But here I am. =) My due date is Dec 21. I'm 32, and will be my (our) first, so it's all so new to me. Looking forward to chatting with you all! :hi:


----------



## dizzyjoo

Hi ladies,

I am very slow at keeping up with this thread so apologies for the lack of replies to your news etc.!

I have hit 5 weeks today and very pleased. I am showing symptoms now - the dreaded constipation has got to me and, well, OUCH!!!!!! I am seriously exhausted in the mornings and daytime, but come 9pm, I seem to wake up and start suffering from pregnancy insomnia!!! I'm getting random twinges, pulls and tummy pains regularly which I know is a good sign as its our little Milo (we have named the bean!!!) settling into his new home.

I finally registered at our new Dr's since moving house in January (!!!!!) and have my first midwife appointment on May 17th. My letter for the 12-week scan should be arriving soon too they tell me!

I told a few close "Mummy" friends, we've told our parents and OHs Brothers, but we're waiting to tell my Sister and Brother on Easter Sunday together.

Hope everyone is all doing ok! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the new snowflakes.

i am suffering, i dont know how but DH aggred with me on the weekend that we can smell Weed aka Pot/dope, when in our backgarden, dont know where its coming from at all but the smell is really strong and makes me really feel very very ill
my nose has been very sensitive to the grass and pollen and to any smell anyway i can smell a child with a wet disposible on across the room its gross. anyway sitting here wanting to hurl my breakfast into a bowl caus of the smell of Weed, eeeugh :sick:


----------



## Tigger79

I can't believe the nausea is getting worse everyday :( I feel like I am going to be sick any second all day it's awful I keep wishing bedtime would come cos if I'm asleep I don't feel this bad. How is everyone else today? 
X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Tigger79 said:


> I can't believe the nausea is getting worse everyday :( I feel like I am going to be sick any second all day it's awful I keep wishing bedtime would come cos if I'm asleep I don't feel this bad. How is everyone else today?
> X

I wish my nausea would come!! Just dealing with a bit of insomnia at night and severe fatigue in the am. Was too excited yesterday when I had my first craving - raw oniions!:dohh:


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

I am being predicted the 25th December. I will be 36 next week and have a 23 month old little girl. I was begining to get really stressed with this TTC lark but we fell on our 8th month trying Dp lucky number! Loved to hang with you guys whilst we take this journey if you'll have me. :flower:


----------



## missmayhem

well and welcome to all the newbies


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Pinga, of course your welcome

this nausea is getting to me something awful im gonna have to go throw up soon im sure of it , got to do Ds2's nappy and put him in bed for a nap so might nip to the bathroom while im upstairs


----------



## Pinga

oh you poor love. Have only had one wave of feeling sick. With my last the only thing that kept it away was eating all the time. I put on over a stone in the 1st 3 months......determined that I won't repeat that again. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## Pingu

Congrats to all the new snowflakes, welcome to the thread :) xx


----------



## lynnikins

hey your in Surrey ? what part? as my details show im in Chessington.
hope you avoid the weight gain, i just have to try not to loose too much im down over 6lbs already


----------



## Pinga

Guildford area. 6lbs crikey that is a lot.


----------



## lynnikins

ok so not far away really thats cool. yeah it is , i lost about 10kg in the first 14wks of my last pregnancy though so not unusal for me lol, i just have no appetite and can only eat small small amounts when i do eat


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hope you feel better soon lynnikins! xxx


----------



## lynnikins

thanks jennifaerie
im starting to feel a bit better now, just gotta move my bum to the kitchen to do lunch for the boys now


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm not feeling as sick this morning, though I have been using a subliminal messaging morning sickness aid and I have been eating lots of fruit. Should I be worried? My BBs still hurt and I'm still peeing constantly......

Aw bless it must be hard work with the boys! I'm stuck in the office and probably worrying myself over nothing.


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi all! I got dated back to 6 weeks 2 days at my scan this morning, which puts my EDD at roughly 13th December! I was thinking it was 12th November based on my dates but the tiny little splodge on the screen that is my baby that I saw at my scan this morning says otherwise! That's the problem with long, irregular cycles, I guess! Either way, I'm pregnant, due in December and there was a lovely heartbeat! :happydance: Didn't get a picture- I was so relieved after being so worried (I was referred to EPU after they couldn't find a heartbeat in X ray!) that it didn't even occur to me to ask! Besides, there wasn't much to see in the stills since baby's only 5.1mm big! :cloud9:
Very happy indeed! I'm looking forward to my dating 12 week scan on Monday 23rd May now! :happydance::cloud9: A heartbeat is always a positive thing!

Beca :wave:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats,

jennifarie , you sound pregnant to me hun :thumbup: if that helps lol, im feeling a bit better after managing to stomach a sandwich and an apple,


----------



## Jennifaerie

I need someone to light up or eat an egg sandwich around me, then if I don't :sick: I'll be really worried. Glad you're feeling better, I've felt most sick in the evenings and threw up last night.


----------



## lynnikins

hun i would enjoy the not feeling sick ,it has nothing to do with your pregnancy being safe or not if you do or dont have symptoms, make the most of the times you feel ok and enjoy the hormone rushes that make your symptoms come up, even now i felt like throwing up so bad an hour ago but now im fine yes its hard not to worry but you cant do anything by worrying either :hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

how is everybody this afternoon


----------



## Zodiac

Well I hit 6 week today, and so far I have very minimal symptoms. Thank goodness the morning sickness has been staying away so far.

What I do feel is the fatigue, sore boobies, bloat, ever so slight cramping (not every day), and occasional constipation- but not too bad though. I have had some occasional queasyness, but I think it's more of digestive issues. Ugh...this bloat is KILLING me

I see doc for my first appointment on Monday...very excited:happydance:


----------



## Pinga

I feel weak and tierd , put up a gazebo by myself in the mid day heat, not a good idea.


----------



## lynnikins

im not nauseated anymore just tired as anything, thankfully DH finishes work in 10 min so will be on his way home and is stopping to get the pizza for dinner on his way so i dont have to think about dinner again or do anything to make it happen YAY :happydance: lol :coffee: now i just need a nap and a neck massage


----------



## cranberry987

Grr. Got a bladder infection. Not like me to have one tbh but I read it can be because your urethra is squashed by the uterus. Hope it clears soon, will chug some cranberry juice. Dr gave me antibiotics so hope it passes soon.


----------



## lovingmom2

Good Afternoon! I'm feeling very tired today. Had a restless night:( I just couldn't sleep at all! Tossing and turning all night. 

I'm nauseated at times. Seems to be getting worse everyday. I keep crackers on my desk and that seems to help! 

Congrats to all the new snowflakes!


----------



## Beau Geste

Hello, hello!

Mind if I join you ladies?!

Found out on Tuesday it's official! I get the results of my 2nd beta back this afternoon..... anxiously awaiting!!!!


----------



## Tigger79

Good evening ladies, well I have had a whole day of feeling very very sick and it just hasn't gone away, I have tried different snacks to help but thought of food is making me urgh, yuk I really hope it passes soon :(

Lynn glad your feeling better this act, my OH has come home and got kids sorted and doing some tea for us got to try something I guess.

X


----------



## franny_k

Welcome to all the new snowflakes and congrats on your BFPs!

Today I think I might have controlled my nausea better through my diet. I forced myself to eat properly, NO CRAP! And lo and behold I don't feel as bad. I'm still EXHAUSTED and achy and have these weird headaches but definitely much easier to deal with nausea. Also have indigestion. AGAIN! I think it's down to the orange juice (got a massive craving today). I'm totally off fruit and veg: can't do it! Was same with my DD. So best thing I did today was whizz up some banana, strawberries and pineapple and make a delicious smoothie. Feel proud of myself! Also, roasted some peppers, onions and tomatoes, whizzed it up and hey presto! Homemade pasta sauce. That doesn't even look like veg!

The challenge comes tomorrow: can I keep it up?!

Also, haven't taken my sickness bands off for three days - could actually be them?!

Had first MW appt today. No bloods, no weighing. Just dipped a stick in my pee and said "see you in 9 weeks for your 16 week appointment." OK!

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine! xx


----------



## hope_

Evening ladies how are we all? I'm feeling a little tired but I am off to a BBQ so going to grin and bear it lol might just put me suglasse in and sleep in the corner hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Zodiac

I have about 2 more hours left at work...then it's off to gym then home to cook dinner.

I actuallu might skip the gym today and take a walk/jog outside at the track today instead. Hopefully the weather stays nice by the time I get home.


----------



## EstelSeren

Sickness is back with a vengeance after the constant nausea stopped about a week ago! It's actually proper sickness this time though, which is horrible! It is reassuring though, as was knowing that the baby's heart is beating at my scan yesterday morning! I'm having a little spotting again (had some yesterday but it stopped!) but had internal scan so I'm guessing that most of it was probably actually due to irritation from the probe as the doctor had to be quite rough since I have a "funny uterus"- it's tilted backwards quite markedly and it's pushed off to one side of my body and hidden by my bowels and stuff, probably due to my unusually short torso! If it gets worse or carries on then I'll either phone my midwife or pop into A&E/ EPU, depending on the day and time! Luckily I live really close to the hospital so it's really easy for me to go in. :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi everyone! Sorry I've not been on much; I've been so busy at work that I've just been wiped out when I get home - it's exhausting growing a baby! :haha:

Feeling really sick and exhausted, but that's GOOD. Two weeks today until my booking in appointment, and I think that's when things will truly feel real. Hopefully won't be long after that before we have our scan date -- I'm so excited!

Enjoying a day off today and hoping the sea mist burns off; it's cool here on the North East coast! Those of you who have sunshine and warm weather, enjoy it!

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hey i finally found it! took me ages :lol:

But my EDD is 30th december so im only just in :haha: but might get put forward like last time yet but most likly overdue like my 1st aswell :haha:

but :wave: everyone


----------



## NDH

Hi Becyboo. I've just squeaked in here too with an EDD of the 31st. This is my first so I don't even know if I'm more likely to be late or early from previous pregnancies either. But as long as my 6'4" DH hasn't made a 10lb baby I don't mind either way haha.

Told my parents tonight instead of Easter Sunday as we'd planned as the timing just seemed right and my mom said that two days ago she just suddenly had a thought that I was pregnant but hadn't said anything, so she was quite shocked to discover she was right. She's just instantly known with others too apparently.


----------



## missmayhem

hello again all and welcome to the new ladies


i am all buzzy today, feeling a tad ikky, but went and ordered the carperd for the lounge/dinner and hall stairs and landing..... all excited the house is finally looking the way i want it too.........


----------



## NGRidley

Hi girls!!!
so today I am planning to tell my mom and my sister!! should be exciting! It will be the first grandchild.
We may also tell DHs parents today, who have wanted us to have a child for at least 6 years so they will be thrilled!

My cramping is lessened, except when I have to pee it always hurts.
Also I seem to have some brown discharge the last couple days - not every time I wipe though so I am not worrying yet.


----------



## lovingmom2

Good Morning and welcome to all the new snowflakes! 

Everyone brought in a dish to pass at work today and I just tried some spinach dip. UGH!!! It's not agreeing with my tummy! I'm sure all the ladies at work are wondering why I'm not snacking with all of them. There is even Dunkin' Donuts coffee! And I can't drink that! But it's all worth it:)


----------



## Mistycat

I had a Krispy Kreme donut the other day (pretty much the exact same as the Dunkin Donuts from USA) and usually I can eat loads of them but they taste really odd now! No bad thing I guess!


----------



## luckynumber3

helloo there thought id pop my nose in and ask if i can join! Some asked me to join but i've only just found the thread! my due date is 28th decemember :) x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats and welcome to all the new snowflakes, i hope you find us a friendly bunch,

today went out with DH and the boys and got breakfast out then lunch as well and came home and I took a Nap when EJ did and DH looked after NJ for me downstairs it was nice i actually feel awake which is not normal for this time of day for me at the moment normally im using toothpicks to keep my eyes open while i supervise the childrens dinner


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone gone as crazy as me and started buying yet? I got a nursing chair from eBay for
£10, picked up today and it's ace. Bought some cheap maternity clothes too from ebay. Trying to hold off buying any more! There's loads of prams for like £5 on eBay so I reckon we can wait to get those


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've not got any baby things yet - we'll wait till our first scan, then get something teeny weeny to celebrate :cloud9:

I did get some leggings and a long jumper today; this bloat is stopping me wearing my jeans and most of my regular trousers! I think I'll be popping soon :)

x


----------



## cranberry987

I'm rly bloated too. Bought a bump band so gonna see if that holds my skirts up so I can undo em!


----------



## Pingu

EstelSeren said:


> Hi all! I got dated back to 6 weeks 2 days at my scan this morning, which puts my EDD at roughly 13th December! I was thinking it was 12th November based on my dates but the tiny little splodge on the screen that is my baby that I saw at my scan this morning says otherwise! That's the problem with long, irregular cycles, I guess! Either way, I'm pregnant, due in December and there was a lovely heartbeat! :happydance: Didn't get a picture- I was so relieved after being so worried (I was referred to EPU after they couldn't find a heartbeat in X ray!) that it didn't even occur to me to ask! Besides, there wasn't much to see in the stills since baby's only 5.1mm big! :cloud9:
> Very happy indeed! I'm looking forward to my dating 12 week scan on Monday 23rd May now! :happydance::cloud9: A heartbeat is always a positive thing!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Congratulations on your BFP 



Beau Geste said:


> Hello, hello!
> 
> Mind if I join you ladies?!
> 
> Found out on Tuesday it's official! I get the results of my 2nd beta back this afternoon..... anxiously awaiting!!!!

Congrats and welcome. What is your EDD?



Becyboo__x said:


> Hey i finally found it! took me ages :lol:
> 
> But my EDD is 30th december so im only just in :haha: but might get put forward like last time yet but most likly overdue like my 1st aswell :haha:
> 
> but :wave: everyone

Hiya Becy :) It is great to have you here with us. Congratulations x



luckynumber3 said:


> helloo there thought id pop my nose in and ask if i can join! Some asked me to join but i've only just found the thread! my due date is 28th decemember :) x

Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## mummylove

cranberry987 said:


> I'm rly bloated too. Bought a bump band so gonna see if that holds my skirts up so I can undo em!

I was really bloated yesterday morning looked like my bump did with my daughter at 20 weeks lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I look like i did with my son at 13 weeks atm.. and im only 4 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Celesse

Congrats new snowflakes! 

I'm totally exhausted today. We went for a picnic today. My idea of a picnic was to get metro/bus there find a spot and chill.....OH's included a LOT of walking. Thankfully when we got home he fixed LO her tea and let me get some sleep.


----------



## missmayhem

well i went to tesco this afternoon massive mistake, felt like i was going to pass out i was so tired

also got a load of canned fruit and fresh fruit and veg from the local market, i WILL beat this constipation


----------



## dizzyjoo

Pinga said:


> Guildford area. 6lbs crikey that is a lot.

Pinga - I work in Guildford!!! But we live about 18miles away
xxx


----------



## Zodiac

missmayhem said:


> well i went to tesco this afternoon massive mistake, felt like i was going to pass out i was so tired
> 
> also got a load of canned fruit and fresh fruit and veg from the local market, i WILL beat this constipation

Try eating a big bowl of oatmeal with some blue berries- tons of fiber in that! Up your water in take too!!

I'm bloated too, but I've been able to go to bathroom at least everyother day.


----------



## cranberry987

Tried Prune juice? It's quite amazing how well it works. Start with a small glass as it does get a bit messy if you take more


----------



## NDH

I haven't bought anything myself yet (only 4 weeks haha) but my mom has already given me a few things she's been collecting and saving for a while.

Oh and my taste is already changing too - last night DH made chicken soup and while I was eating it he kept running for another drink of water for himself and apologised for how spicy it was. I couldn't even tell it was spicy at all and I normally can't tolerate even the least bit spicy food. I think that's what convinced DH I'm pregnant the most (he doesn't believe the 6 tests I've taken as the lines are all fainter than the control lol) and he didn't want me telling my parents til we'd had it confirmed by the doctor, but last night gave the go ahead.


----------



## rocketb

Good Afternoon Ladies! Nice to see that everyone is doing well. Welcome to the new BFPs!

I've had a nice relaxing day. I had the day off, so I slept in, finished my book, and met DH for lunch. I feel full and bloated all the time, so I haven't been eating a lot, but it was nice to get out somewhere different.


----------



## Beau Geste

EDD - 12/28/11

My 2nd beta yesterday was 157!!!! :happydance:

No more betas from the RE - we now move on to ultrasounds. First one is next Friday, so no news is good news til then!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Congrats beau are we keeping our Fx for twins? Xxx


----------



## Pinga

cranberry987 said:


> Anyone gone as crazy as me and started buying yet? I got a nursing chair from eBay for
> £10, picked up today and it's ace. Bought some cheap maternity clothes too from ebay. Trying to hold off buying any more! There's loads of prams for like £5 on eBay so I reckon we can wait to get those

I went nuts at 11dpo and brought a moses basket on a wooden rocking stand from ebay :wacko: Although I think it made it real for Oh. Nursing chair sounds good! Gonna look out for one. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I so want to start buying but not allowed. Dh won't even look at nursery furniture yet 
- scared we will jinx it. He doesn't seem to get that you can't jinx it lol if baby is ok then it is, if theres a chromosome prob(for example) then it won't stay x Fx we can all do.some serious shopping in coming months!


----------



## AimeeM

Beau Geste said:


> EDD - 12/28/11
> 
> My 2nd beta yesterday was 157!!!! :happydance:
> 
> No more betas from the RE - we now move on to ultrasounds. First one is next Friday, so no news is good news til then!

Congratulations :cloud9: Are you thinking twins with those numbers? xx


----------



## cranberry987

Ive bought stuff which could be explained as something else, therefore not jinxing it :D eg, nursing chair = normal rocking chair, baby clothes I've knitted= for another pregnant friend,


----------



## Jennifaerie

I like it! But I can't knit lol! Iv now settled in to my food pickiness. Favourites: milk, cheese, spinach, mushrooms, bacon. Hating: eggs,most meat, white choc


I already have a chair from IKEA that will be good for nursing, we have kept it for that purpose x


----------



## Celesse

I have the ikea Poang https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S39825067 . I pretty much lived in it during the first couple of months after having my daughter. A brilliant nursing chair! 

I don't think I'm gonna have to buy anything unless the new baby is a boy.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Celesse said:


> I have the ikea Poang https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S39825067 . I pretty much lived in it during the first couple of months after having my daughter. A brilliant nursing chair!
> 
> I don't think I'm gonna have to buy anything unless the new baby is a boy.

 That's my chair Xx 
glad its good I thought it would be, so comfy!


----------



## lynnikins

Im going to have my nusing chair this time im definate on that one lol sick of having to pile pillows on the sofa so i can nurse


----------



## Jennifaerie

The poang one above is fab, obv not used it for nursing but it looks good and is so comfy! How r u today? I'm loving my sea bands x


----------



## lynnikins

suffering with spd thanks to our massive walking spree yesterday owwwie


----------



## Strawberrie

Hay Can I Join You Guys .. Im Due The 20th Of Dec... :)


----------



## lynnikins

yes you can join us , of course, congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Had my first scan and they've pushed the eds to dec 20th. Only one blob seen so not clomid twins!


----------



## lynnikins

hun they wouldnt rule out twins at my scan when i was 6+4 so dont count on it just yet lol it took her forever to find just one baby lol she thought it was an empty sac


----------



## cranberry987

I mean it's not clomid twins as in fraternal which we had a much higher chance of. Still the same chance of identical twins but lower %.


----------



## hope_

Hi ladies and congrats to all the new bfps hope every one is ok just a quick one before I head out to work babies r us are doing a brillient offer they are doing the closer to nature essentials set ( steriliser, bottles, bottle warmer etc) for £59 instead of £119 I know it's early for us but we our going to order ours tommorow seen as it is half price I thought I would let you ladies know aswell enjoy your afternoons xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

There's also always loads of sterilisers on freecycle if ppl don't mind 2nd hand


----------



## lynnikins

thanks ive got all i need in that department though lol after the boys will just need new teats for the bottles but thats only something i need to think about in the lst few weeks


----------



## missmayhem

i can't get onto freecycle?????

got a sterilizer off ebay for 99p, needs delimescaed but cake with an unused bottle still in the wrapping and that alone is worth a fiver.

MS is really starting to hit now


----------



## cranberry987

Freecycle is like an email list you have to subscribe to and be approved. You find your local list then msg the moderator. I'm sure you'll find it if you google


----------



## tryforbaby2

May I join you guys as well??? I am due December 9th! My DD's birthday! She'll be seven and what a wonderful gift she'll be expecting! :winkwink:


----------



## lynnikins

welcome tryforbaby2, your edd and dd's birthday is the same as my edd,


----------



## mummylove

tryforbaby2 said:


> May I join you guys as well??? I am due December 9th! My DD's birthday! She'll be seven and what a wonderful gift she'll be expecting! :winkwink:

Would be cheaper lol specially if u take them out on a day out lol


----------



## lynnikins

uughh i dont like this heat, as if its not bad enough having spotting (again) being in pain with spd and nauseated im also light headed with the heat , boo hiss, oh and the boys have tracked crass and dirt through my living room several times today


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> uughh i dont like this heat, as if its not bad enough having spotting (again) being in pain with spd and nauseated im also light headed with the heat , boo hiss, oh and the boys have tracked crass and dirt through my living room several times today

Know how u feel hun. I havent really been out and i feel bad for my daughter. The heat makes me go all dizzy and im feeling sick all the time and with being tired i just cant face going out


----------



## lynnikins

Happy easter girls, i hope we can all stomach a bit of chocolate if that is your choice at Easter and Hot cross buns for the rest of us. I miss my family ( all overseas ) at Easter as every Easter sunday we have a breakfast bbq with Fishburgers on the beach and watch the sun rise


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Happy Easter everyone!

Lynn :hugs: I know what you mean - all my family are overseas too, so I miss them lots as well.

No chocolate for me :sick: Can't stomach it. I would LOVE a roast beef dinner with all the trimmings though; maybe we need to head to the carvery!


----------



## Celesse

Happy easter ladies. 

OH has had me cooking him and LO sausage sandwiches and I'm now feeling quite queasy. Hopefully it will lift in time for lunch at MIL's. I did manage to steal some of LO's easter eggs. After all a 13 month old shouldn't be having too much chocolate so I feel its my duty as her mother to eat them so she can't.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Celesse said:


> I feel its my duty as her mother to eat them so she can't.

Love it! :thumbup:
x


----------



## Tigger79

Happy Easter everyone just wish I could stomach some chocolate :(


----------



## EstelSeren

Happily. chocolate's randomly helping my sickness! Only have one Easter egg to eat though! Very much looking forward to my pork roast dinner tonight! My husband's being brilliant and cooking (though that's normal!) and not minding so much if I can't eat a lot! I'm finding that I can only eat if I can't smell the food cooking so he's even getting me stuff like dry toast! We'll definitely be buying lots of snacky things when we go shopping in the next few days!

Beca :wave:


----------



## jimjam112

happy easter girls i hope yer all enjoyyin ur day!!!havnt posted in awhile but wonderin if someone could help myself and OH :sex: for da first time since we found out so about 4 weeks but it was really sore and i didnt enjoy it is dis normal????


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmm... roast pork dinner sounds fabulous Beca! I'm having shredded crispy chicken in chili sauce tonight - well, as soon as the Chinese takeaway opens! :D

x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

I'm due the 10th Dec with my first.


----------



## Mrs.W

Congratulations ArcaneSpark h&h 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.W

jimjam112 said:


> happy easter girls i hope yer all enjoyyin ur day!!!havnt posted in awhile but wonderin if someone could help myself and OH :sex: for da first time since we found out so about 4 weeks but it was really sore and i didnt enjoy it is dis normal????

I have to say I haven't had the opportunity to find this out yet this time :blush: but I have read that is normal, where everything is shifting around it can be quite uncomfortable in certain positions :hugs:

I hope you are all having a lovely easter x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh... Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade is on BBC3 now. Heaven! :cloud9: Love Harrison Ford!


----------



## jimjam112

Mrs.W said:


> jimjam112 said:
> 
> 
> happy easter girls i hope yer all enjoyyin ur day!!!havnt posted in awhile but wonderin if someone could help myself and OH :sex: for da first time since we found out so about 4 weeks but it was really sore and i didnt enjoy it is dis normal????
> 
> I have to say I haven't had the opportunity to find this out yet this time :blush: but I have read that is normal, where everything is shifting around it can be quite uncomfortable in certain positions :hugs:
> 
> I hope you are all having a lovely easter xClick to expand...

thanks happy easter!


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies. Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter :)

Welcome to all the new snowflakes.

All is okay here, been feeling very sleepy today so think it will be an early night. 4 more sleeps to go for our early scan xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awh not long at all! 
I feel like its a lifetime to wait i won't be getting a scan till 10-12 weeks 
:dohh: just another 2 months or less to go :rofl:


----------



## mechanica

Can i join please? 

I'm 26, from London and due on 27th December with my second! I'm a single parent through choice so i'm doing this alone! If anyone wants to buddy up that would be great too! I'm so nervous that something is going to go wrong that i'm tempted to go for an early scan (around 7 weeks). Has anyone had one of these?

Nice to 'meet' you all!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Congrats mechanika h&h 9 months x the more the merrier!


----------



## mummylove

Got my early scan in morning im so nervous


----------



## lynnikins

welcome New Snowflakes, im a work widow again with DH at work, had a long long day yesterday not getting home till nearly 11 last night thankfully the boys let me lie in till half 8 this morning, my spd is really giving me hell caus of the car journeys yesterday and it seems today my hayfever has kicked in full force which is not fun for the spd.


----------



## Mrs.W

mummylove said:


> Got my early scan in morning im so nervous

Aw I'm sure it will be great, I always get myself worked up too though :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi new Snowflakes! :flower:

Hope everyone enjoys the bank holiday today. I know I am :)


----------



## lynnikins

Tanya i didnt recognize you with your new pic lol


----------



## Pinga

Congrats and welcome to all the new bumps!

No morning sickness yet but the bloat is kicking in and I am tired. Going to have to have a lay down soon.
Its my birthday tomorrow so going to do a few jobs in the garden then sleep then have a lovely bath and watch a movie. Getting hair cut a coloured tomorrow 1st thing and then we are going to go swimming in the afternoon as a family. No birthday drink for me this year but I could't car less!


----------



## franny_k

Welcome Mechanika - H&H 9 months!

Hope all of you who have scans in the next few days enjoy the experience. Am just waiting for the hospital to send mine through- can't wait.

Lynnikins - my you are suffering with SPD this early AND hay fever. Sending lots of hugs your way.

Me? Soooooooooo sick. Can't eat properly. Am exhausted. Just how I remember it with DD. I seem to remember it peaking particularly around 8/9 weeks and then "levelling" off (although it never really disappeared until 16 weeks: PLEASE DON'T LET IT LAST THAT LONG THIS TIME!!!!)

How's everyone enjoying the bank holiday? I am still in my PJs. Just had no motivation and felt so rough. Thankfully OH has been great with DD today. However, he's back to work tomorrow so am making the most of it! Even if I'm sick as a dog and exhausted tomorrow I've got to look after DD so am trying to do bugger all today!

Enjoy the rest of the day xx


----------



## franny_k

Pinga said:


> Congrats and welcome to all the new bumps!
> 
> No morning sickness yet but the bloat is kicking in and I am tired. Going to have to have a lay down soon.
> Its my birthday tomorrow so going to do a few jobs in the garden then sleep then have a lovely bath and watch a movie. Getting hair cut a coloured tomorrow 1st thing and then we are going to go swimming in the afternoon as a family. No birthday drink for me this year but I could't car less!


Happy birthday for tomorrow Pinga! Enjoy your haircut and swim, too. Even if someone offered me a drink I wouldn't be able to drink it:sick:

I'm going for a pedicure tomorrow night. I call it the "sperm tax". If I have to feel this rough (and let's face it, once the MS goes it's replaced with swollen ankles and SPD) for nine months then I deserve a treat once a month! x


----------



## Mistycat

Silly question but whats SPD? I thought I knew all the lingo but not seen this one before?


----------



## mummylove

Mistycat said:


> Silly question but whats SPD? I thought I knew all the lingo but not seen this one before?



Symphysis pubis dysfunction I think


----------



## lynnikins

SPD is Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction it and PGP ( pelvic girdle pain ) are conditions brought on by a hormone released in pregnancy which relaxes the muscles and tendons which hold your pelvis stable, it occurs in about 8% ( so they say i think its much more than this ) of pregnancys and more comonly in second or more pregnancys its when you get too much of the hormone Relaxin in your system which allows the bones in the pelvis to pull apart too much or rub together causing pain it can be a crippling condition which in severe cases can end up with women in wheelchairs and on bedrest for their2nd/ 3rd trimester/s , but with proper managment can be lived with sucessfully , when not managed properly it can result in permanant pelvic damage which can last for years


----------



## lynnikins

i have spd in a mild way at the moment it mostly affects me towards the evenings , when climbing stairs or stuck in one position for a long time ie.. in a car, and it makes it difficult to move in bed or lay on my back flat due to the SI joint where i get most of my pain


----------



## lovingmom2

mechanica said:


> Can i join please?
> 
> I'm 26, from London and due on 27th December with my second! I'm a single parent through choice so i'm doing this alone! If anyone wants to buddy up that would be great too! I'm so nervous that something is going to go wrong that i'm tempted to go for an early scan (around 7 weeks). Has anyone had one of these?
> 
> Nice to 'meet' you all!

congrats and welcome! This will be my first time having an early scan. I'll be going in at 8 weeks. Some of the girls on here have had one already though!


----------



## Mistycat

lynnikins said:


> SPD is Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction it and PGP ( pelvic girdle pain ) are conditions brought on by a hormone released in pregnancy which relaxes the muscles and tendons which hold your pelvis stable, it occurs in about 8% ( so they say i think its much more than this ) of pregnancys and more comonly in second or more pregnancys its when you get too much of the hormone Relaxin in your system which allows the bones in the pelvis to pull apart too much or rub together causing pain it can be a crippling condition which in severe cases can end up with women in wheelchairs and on bedrest for their2nd/ 3rd trimester/s , but with proper managment can be lived with sucessfully , when not managed properly it can result in permanant pelvic damage which can last for years

Thanks Lynnikins, that sounds painful! Out of interest are you getting a line from your navel downwards as I think thats one of the signs as the muscles and pelvis moves? I have read about it but didn't know its official name. Thanks hon :flower:


----------



## Melissa_M

Hi ladies!!!I just got my bfp today and I'm going with December 26 as my tentative due date until a scan tells me otherwise. My last period was October 2009 so that's no help haha


----------



## lynnikins

the line from your navel down is not associated with spd at all its something most pregnant women get its to do with the pigmentation in our skin , dont worry about it it goes away after you have the baby


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Melissa, and welcome to the group? is your lack of AF due to BF your LO


----------



## franny_k

Hi Melissa - congrats on your BFP! Your LO is sooooooo cutey! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Thanks girls!! And yes Lynn I was breastfeeding Alia till about a month ago :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol, im still BF but AF returned for me when he was bout 4 months old ish then went away again when we were co-sleeping and he started night feeds again and came back at the beginning of the year when he was again sttn


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm going to be going slightly mad until 12 weeks I think... can't stop worrying lol! At least I get to 6 weeks on Thursday and the risk drops from 10% to 5% apparently?

How did you find BFing? My sister struggled with her youngest but took her back to hospital and got extra help....


----------



## Melissa_M

I struggled with it at first. Which most women do. But after a couple months it gets soooo soo easy and wonderful :) the first few weeks can be horrible though. You just gotta fight through them. I also recommend pumping from the very beginning.


----------



## rocketb

Our first prenatal appointment is in about an hour. I'm totally counting down the minutes!


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry I keep forgetting to check on here.
hope everyone is doing well and had a lovely bank holiday :)



lynnikins said:


> Tanya i didnt recognize you with your new pic lol

me?


----------



## Mistycat

I had my first GP appointment earlier today! Just want to get through the next six weeks!


----------



## lovingmom2

Jennifaerie said:


> I'm going to be going slightly mad until 12 weeks I think... can't stop worrying lol! At least I get to 6 weeks on Thursday and the risk drops from 10% to 5% apparently?
> 
> How did you find BFing? My sister struggled with her youngest but took her back to hospital and got extra help....

I know the feeling. I'm trying not to worry to much but it's hard. Sometimes I get a weird cramp and I freak out. :wacko:


----------



## lynnikins

tannembaum said:


> Sorry I keep forgetting to check on here.
> hope everyone is doing well and had a lovely bank holiday :)
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> Tanya i didnt recognize you with your new pic lol
> 
> me?Click to expand...

lol pregnancy brain ,sorry


----------



## Melissa_M

First tri is freakin scary!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I just can't wait for second tri, iv got lots of symptoms, no bleeding and all of my conception indicators have been spot on on the right day, so im hopeful. Just wanna see the heartbeat. We're even too nervous to :sex: lol


----------



## lynnikins

yeah it is lol i dont remember being this nervous about it last time


----------



## Becyboo__x

I darent :sex: till after weve had 1st scan sounds daft
but im just too nervous to :lol: OH asked me if iv gone off 
him today :dohh:


----------



## mechanica

Mistycat - where in London are you??


----------



## Mistycat

mechanica said:


> Mistycat - where in London are you??

I'm near Loughton on the Central Line, are you in London? I work in Canary Wharf.


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o we will have to organize a meet up early next year so we all get to meet each other and the babies


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Becyboo__x said:


> I darent :sex: till after weve had 1st scan sounds daft
> but im just too nervous to :lol: OH asked me if iv gone off
> him today :dohh:

 Im exactly the same,ive had 2 mc`s so want to make sure everything is ok first! Ive got my booking in appointment for the 13th of may but have been getting a pinkish gunk when i go to the toilet (TMI ?) so might ring my doctors before that if it doesnt go away. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## lynnikins

oh a side note i offically have Morning Sickness it started full force this morning, eeeughh :sick: throwing up my stomach bile totally is gross :sick:


----------



## lynnikins

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I darent :sex: till after weve had 1st scan sounds daft
> but im just too nervous to :lol: OH asked me if iv gone off
> him today :dohh:
> 
> Im exactly the same,ive had 2 mc`s so want to make sure everything is ok first! Ive got my booking in appointment for the 13th of may but have been getting a pinkish gunk when i go to the toilet (TMI ?) so might ring my doctors before that if it doesnt go away. Has anyone else had this?Click to expand...

yes ive had pink mucas when wiping, also had blood streaked, unless its fresh blood then they likely wont do much for you but if your worried call you EPU


----------



## Dinnerlady74

The receptionist at the hospital said i can ring my docs and he will refer me to the EPU but i think id rather just wait as they dont do F all even when you are miscarrying,just send you home to wait it out! Grrrr


----------



## lynnikins

at my EPU they are pretty good but you do have to make out your really worried if you dont have severe cramps or bleeding, ( or in my case just wheel out the medical history )


----------



## Pingu

Hello Snowflakes, how are you all today?

I have my early scan tomorrow, sooo excited but nervous too, just hope everything with our little beanie is okay.

Is anyone else thinking about getting a double pushchair? My daughter will be 23 months when the baby comes so we will need one xx


----------



## lynnikins

I am lol, EJ will be 20months when this one arrives so defo will need another double the one i have isnt suitable till 6months unles you use an infant carrier ( which we wont be we have a from birth combi seat ( currently EJ's ) that the baby will use ) so i need one with lie flat for the baby, ideally rearfacing for the baby too but will have big enough seats to deal with EJ who i expect wont be far off 15kg when baby is here since hes over 13kg now


----------



## tannembaum

Ive been looking at the baby jogger city select. I think we're just gonna wear the new baby for 6 months then get a buggy board for Elsie to use and the baby can have her quinny.


----------



## Pingu

I have no idea what to look for, my hubby is keen on the phil and teds but I am not, I also don't know if I can justify spending all that money when I will probably change it for a more lightweight double after a few months. It will have to be suitable from a newborn so lie flat. I am not too sure if I want a side by side or a tandem. Good job we have months to decide!


----------



## Melissa_M

Oh god I just did the math and Alia will be 17 months when new baby arrives :shock:

Whoever asked about pinkish spotting I've had that with all my pregnancies. Doctor said it's normal to happen around when your period is due. I had it at 8 weeks too.


----------



## lynnikins

lol i dont think i'll be able to babywear for trips out with this one caus baby wearing plus having one walking or on a buggy board and one in a pushchair/stroller is gonna be quite a feat lol, 
i like the look of the city select too but not sure on it atm, i want to see the mountian buggy +one or there is a 3wheeler avalible in NZ and Australia which you can alter to 4wheels and put a reclining toddler seat on the top.
my problem mainly is how big EJ is gonna be caus most pushchairs have a 15kg weight limit,


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> at my EPU they are pretty good but you do have to make out your really worried if you dont have severe cramps or bleeding, ( or in my case just wheel out the medical history )

 I managed to get in the docs this morning and he has referred me to the gyno clinic on friday,so hopefully i will know either way what is going on,fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## lovingmom2

Dinnerlady74 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> at my EPU they are pretty good but you do have to make out your really worried if you dont have severe cramps or bleeding, ( or in my case just wheel out the medical history )
> 
> I managed to get in the docs this morning and he has referred me to the gyno clinic on friday,so hopefully i will know either way what is going on,fingers crossed anyway!Click to expand...

Good luck to you and I will be praying but I agree. I feel it is pretty normal for some ladies but knowing your history I would go in too. I will pray for you!


----------



## LolaAnn

I'm out... my test must have been faulty or a chem but getting BFNs now even on digis. still no AF but im def out. all the best to everyone xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Sorry to hear that hun x


----------



## hope_

Hi snowflakes how are we all today sorry ain't been on been busy with work &#58390;how are was your weekends? Lolaann Sorry to hear that hope your ok? Pingu I hope your scan goes well I have my early scan on the 7th . I'm not needing a double buggie but can you ladies recomend a single that you like/have used? Xxx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I was tempted to go for the Bugaboo Chameleon,but after trying it out in Mothercare i wasnt impressed! Instead much to my OH despair im desperate for the Stokke Xplory package ive seen online! lol I always found M & P good but there is nothing i fancy out in their range at the mo,but plenty of time to change my mind yet :)


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o the Skate might be an option, expensive option though but getting one with a junior seat for EJ and just wearing EJ while baby is in the carrycot? hmmm worth thinking about,
it costs bout the same as some other doubles


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Hmmm the skate looks quite good actually and is less than half the price of the package ive been looking at so OH would be pleased! lol I originally looked at the graco symbio package on babysmart thats not a bad price :)


----------



## franny_k

Dinnerlady74 said:


> getting a pinkish gunk when i go to the toilet (TMI ?) so might ring my doctors before that if it doesnt go away. Has anyone else had this?

I've had very faint pink when I wiped a few weeks back and today some brown when I wiped. Will start worrying about it if it carries on, I start cramping or it turns red.



lynnikins said:


> oh a side note i offically have Morning Sickness it started full force this morning, eeeughh :sick: throwing up my stomach bile totally is gross :sick:

Oh poor you! It's awful isn't it? I've only been sick twice (so far!) but felt rough as a dog all day today.



Pingu said:


> Is anyone else thinking about getting a double pushchair? My daughter will be 23 months when the baby comes so we will need one xx

Not at this stage. I'm thinking of carrying baby in a sling for six months (pretty much what we did with DD) and by that time DD will be 2 1/2 (ish) so LO2 will use that buggy or DD can use ride on step. Of course, I may end up changing my mind...



Melissa_M said:


> Whoever asked about pinkish spotting I've had that with all my pregnancies. Doctor said it's normal to happen around when your period is due. I had it at 8 weeks too.

I'm around 8 weeks now so that makes sense for me - hopefully!



Dinnerlady74 said:


> I managed to get in the docs this morning and he has referred me to the gyno clinic on friday,so hopefully i will know either way what is going on,fingers crossed anyway!

Good luck x



LolaAnn said:


> I'm out... my test must have been faulty or a chem but getting BFNs now even on digis. still no AF but im def out. all the best to everyone xx

Sorry to hear that. Sending hugs xx



hope_ said:


> can you ladies recomend a single that you like/have used? Xxx

We got the mamas and papas Pliko Pramette https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-city-scape/185748804/type-i/
But really we only used it as a pram for around 6 months. DD didn't really like it as a buggy as it's quite narrow. I liked it though - looked pretty! We then got a petite star zia+ https://www.petitestar.com/Product.aspx?view=info&prodid=1 which you're supposed to be able to use from birth but personally I wouldn't! DD LOVES this buggy and we're really happy with it.

Hope everyone is well today? I feel like cr*p! Eating weirdly. Gone off loads of food. One day I like something and the next day I can't stand it. Today is all about licorice. ANd peppermint tea and apple slices. I mean, it's just random! Cannot stand the smell of food being cooked either. Roll on second tri! x


----------



## lynnikins

well i just grossed myself out cooking the boys their fritata for dinner i guess i'll eat later when my stomach has settled down again.

i managed lunch today after throwing up this morning but ive had a few close calls this afternoon wanting to run and throw up but surviving. DH did the shopping and forgot a few things so i have to sort out getting them now


----------



## franny_k

lynnikins said:


> well i just grossed myself out cooking the boys their fritata for dinner i guess i'll eat later when my stomach has settled down again.
> 
> i managed lunch today after throwing up this morning but ive had a few close calls this afternoon wanting to run and throw up but surviving. DH did the shopping and forgot a few things so i have to sort out getting them now

I really feel for you. I took DD to park for an hour this afternoon and whilst I still felt rough it sort of took my mind off it for a while, Did feel like barfing when I pushed her on swings!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah we did a playground trip for 40 min or so this afternoon didnt help me feel better and just made the boys more tired and cranky , lol


----------



## Mistycat

LolaAnn said:


> I'm out... my test must have been faulty or a chem but getting BFNs now even on digis. still no AF but im def out. all the best to everyone xx

Sorry to hear that, same thing happened to me on my first PG and its horrible, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

If you need support, there is a section which I found really helpful and the ladies there were very kind and supportive. You'll know which one it is when you look through the different sections xxx sorry I didn't want to come out and say it to you xxx


----------



## lovingmom2

LolaAnn... So sorry to hear the news. Hugs to you!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

My MS hasnt been too bad touch wood, a bit queasy but nothing major. Starting to think it might be because I take Omaprazole which is like strong gaviscon so I have less stomach acid, they say that eating little and often helps MS, which would dampen the stomach acid, maybe Ive stumbled upon a cure!

(Cue me being horribly ill with MS tmw by jinxing it :p)


----------



## Mrs.W

LolaAnn, I'm so sorry, I hope you are back over here soon :hugs: xx


I've just had waves of queasiness so far, I've been trying to remember when MS started with DS and I think it may have been 6 1/2 weeks, definately part way through some week coming up. I hope you are all well xxxx

Pingu, I hope you scan goes well, I would so like an early scan but I'm waiting until 12 weeks, somehow.

I've had a little look at doubles, still not sure if baby wearing would work for 6 months or so, I like the city jogger mini double, but I haven't really looked properly yet.


----------



## franny_k

Mrs W - were you on here when you were pg with Max? Your name rings a bell!


----------



## rocketb

lynnikins said:


> oh a side note i offically have Morning Sickness it started full force this morning, eeeughh :sick: throwing up my stomach bile totally is gross :sick:

I really don't like reading that. I was so hoping that having gotten this far without throwing up, I'd have missed it entirely.

Ugh... Hope you start feeling better soon.


My appointment yesterday was fairly boring. Lots of paperwork, urine test, gave blood. DH got to sit through a pap smear. Bonus! I told him to get used to it. They said they'd call me to schedule a scan once my bloodwork came back.


----------



## NDH

I have my first appointment this afternoon with a GP. I have no idea what to expect and it's a new doctor as apparently my usual GP has left the clinic.

Due to the Easter weekend and an extra day off for Anzac day, I haven't had a chance to book an appointment until today.


----------



## Melissa_M

Haha yep he better get used to it!!


----------



## hisgirl

We are expecting our first child on December 19, Hi everyone!


----------



## Mistycat

hisgirl said:


> We are expecting our first child on December 19, Hi everyone!

Hi and welcome! :flower:


----------



## NDH

Well my doctor said my EDD is 26 December not the 31st! She only asked my LMP and that's the date she came up with, which I found rather odd as every single other calculator that just does LMP says the 31st. :shrug:

We'll wait and see what my scan says in 2 weeks time. I'll either be 6w4d (by my dates) or 7w2d (by her dates) so we should at least get to see the hb :cloud9:


----------



## lynnikins

well girls, hows everyone today?, My DH is working the early shift so will be home for dinner and bedtime tonight YAY so when im at my most tired hopefully i'll be able to put my feet up and relax a bit. im trying to stave off the MS this moring and having some luck so far ( cue me running to the bathroom in the next 20 min ) lol, welcome to the new snowflakes i see a few new names.


----------



## Mrs.W

franny_k said:


> Mrs W - were you on here when you were pg with Max? Your name rings a bell!

Yes I was but I have seen several Mrs Ws around!


----------



## Mrs.W

hisgirl said:


> We are expecting our first child on December 19, Hi everyone!

Congratulations x


----------



## lynnikins

hang on if your LO is 13 months that would make you a March Mum 2010 if im not mistaken ? lol


----------



## Mrs.W

lynnikins said:


> well girls, hows everyone today?, My DH is working the early shift so will be home for dinner and bedtime tonight YAY so when im at my most tired hopefully i'll be able to put my feet up and relax a bit. im trying to stave off the MS this moring and having some luck so far ( cue me running to the bathroom in the next 20 min ) lol, welcome to the new snowflakes i see a few new names.

I seem to be a bit more queasy this morning and there seems to be a bit more going on in my BBs this morning. I like it when DH is here at bathtime as he likes to do it and gives me a little break x


----------



## Mrs.W

lynnikins said:


> hang on if your LO is 13 months that would make you a March Mum 2010 if im not mistaken ? lol

Are you talking to me? Wow he is almost 13 months isn't he? I keep telling people he's just turned 12 months lol! No he was April 2nd , narrowly missed his due date of April fools day x


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o my friends twins are april fools day babies , we thought it was an april fools caus she was 10wks early with them lol, 
EJ just passed 13 months 2 days ago so him and Max are quite close in age hehe


----------



## tannembaum

NDH said:


> Well my doctor said my EDD is 26 December not the 31st! She only asked my LMP and that's the date she came up with, which I found rather odd as every single other calculator that just does LMP says the 31st. :shrug:
> 
> We'll wait and see what my scan says in 2 weeks time. I'll either be 6w4d (by my dates) or 7w2d (by her dates) so we should at least get to see the hb :cloud9:

It depends how long your cycle is. I think they just go by an average 28 day cycle BUT if yours is longer I'd stick to the 31st EDD.


----------



## NDH

My cycle is actually much shorter than average - 23-26 days with 25 the average. By her dates I'd have conceived on CD 6! lol


----------



## lynnikins

wow its cleared up here i might be able to throw some jeans on ds1 and let him outside afterall, ive got one massive headache today and a sore back, still avoiding actually being sick but the boys have been pushing me as far as they can


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies sorry i've not been around, been busy and OH off work.. lots of house work being done


on the plus side went for a private scan the other day, and pepper has a lovely strong regular HB


----------



## tannembaum

Aww pepper!! That's cute, glad all is well!


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem , great news that your LO is doing well.


----------



## Melissa_M

A pampers diaper commercial just made me cry :rofl:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Melissa_M said:


> A pampers diaper commercial just made me cry :rofl:

Love it that sounds like me.....I'm struggling to keep my lunch down. I'm at work and trying to force myself to eat an orange as it should help :sick:


----------



## Celesse

Melissa_M said:


> A pampers diaper commercial just made me cry :rofl:

:hugs::hugs: :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Celesse

I'm really tired today. LO has learnt to stand up in her cot and therefore wouldn't sleep last night as she kept practicing her new skill then crying. So she pretty much refused to go to sleep until she was so tired she fell asleep at the boob 1.5hours after bedtime. Then she woke up in the middle of the night and started standing up again instead of just going back to sleep. She ended up in our bed from 2am. :brat:

So I'm wondering if any first timers would like to borrow her over the weekend and get some practice????!!! Pretty please?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

LOL

i agree! somedays my son is fine .. but others hes
a total pain in the bum! i have nausea still and picking
him up out his cot at 8/9am kills me :dohh: i wish he could
climb out but im glad he walks and don't need carrying :haha:
roll on when i get his toddler bed in a few weeks time 

Ill update with myself even though its in my journal
i need excitment :haha: to keep me going.. had my urine
sample results today as my doctors have to have confirmation
.. but was positive as i already knew after 10 hpt's! lol but booked
in with midwife now same as with DS! :happydance: 20th may
seems a lifetime away but hopefully itll fly! then not be long till
my scan woohoo!
x


----------



## Jennifaerie

Congrats sweet! I want my midwife appointment!!! :brat:


----------



## lynnikins

im shattered i just want to give up and cry right now, my eldest is refusing to listen and constantly producing dirty nappies, my youngest is teething (2 molars cutting atm i can see them his gums are red sore and he just wants to feed ) ive opened the windows to air out the poop smell from ds1 just to have the smell of the weed the neighbor is smoking in her garden drift in and make me feel even more nauseated i just cant cope with this, its 2 hours till DH gets home and i have no idea how im going to cope


----------



## Jennifaerie

:hugs: is there another room you can sit in with the LOs so you won't get the weed smell? I have a bit of a thing for smelling lemon juice... maybe put some on a tissue and sniff it if you have any? It should overpower the others...


----------



## Celesse

Bucket of water over your neighbours head to put out the joint?

Hope the next couple of hours go quickly Lynnikins. :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

unless we hibernate in the bedroom ( which isnt childproof ) the hallway or the kitchen ( again not child safe ) then theres only the livingroom and garden in the daytime. thankfully shes gone inside now


----------



## rocketb

My blood/urine test results from the appointment obviously came back positive. We're now scheduled for an ultrasound on May 5! Woo!!! 1 week to go!

Uggh Lynni! I'd be keeping the windows closed and burning a scented candle to get rid of the poop smell. Hope the time passes quickly.


----------



## franny_k

Mrs.W said:


> franny_k said:
> 
> 
> Mrs W - were you on here when you were pg with Max? Your name rings a bell!
> 
> Yes I was but I have seen several Mrs Ws around!Click to expand...

I thought you couldn't duplicate names as one I originally wanted I couldn't have...anyway, hello!


----------



## DaisyBee

I'm miscarrying - so if I could be taken off the list - thanks!

:hugs: Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you!


----------



## hisgirl

Im sorry DaisyBee :cry: Wishing you health and healing :hugs:


----------



## franny_k

DaisyBee - I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs x


----------



## Pingu

So sorry for your loss DaisyBee :hugs:

Welcome hisgirl, congratulations

LolaAnn - :hugs:

xx


----------



## Pingu

Good Evening Snowflakes, hope you are all well 

I had my early scan today, all is well. We also got to listen to the heartbeat :cloud9: I am due later as I expected I would be, my new due date is 11th December :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: DaisyBee, I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

So sorry daisybee x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi :hi: I'm due 30th December. x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats Ebony2010 :)


So sorry DaisyBee :(


----------



## Dani_87

Hi there! I'm due December 31st (according to the online calculators). I'll get a positive date from the Doc on Monday! :D


----------



## Pingu

Congrats Ebony2010 and Dani_87 :)


----------



## lynnikins

afternoon so who watched the wedding?


----------



## missmayhem

i saw bits of it, i was curious to see the dress, and it was lovely so elegant. being honest they look naturally happy, nice to see true love.

i'm 8 weeks today, so pleased i got this far, have told both sets parents, his dad was over joyed and wanted to tell everyone else instantly, my parents told me "not to get my hopes up" but seem to have come round. we told them after the scan and showed them pics.


----------



## Melissa_M

I think your risk of mc goes way down if you've had a successful scan


----------



## missmayhem

yep it falls dramatically so i am starting to chill out a lot more


----------



## Celesse

Wedding, what wedding? We watched the wedding on pingu on Cbeebies then went out at around 11am for a walk and later to meet OH for lunch.


----------



## lynnikins

well i think the wedding was lovely the bride looked fantastic as did her attendants, i think its nice to have something to be cheerful about as a country


----------



## lovingmom2

rocketb said:


> My blood/urine test results from the appointment obviously came back positive. We're now scheduled for an ultrasound on May 5! Woo!!! 1 week to go!
> 
> Uggh Lynni! I'd be keeping the windows closed and burning a scented candle to get rid of the poop smell. Hope the time passes quickly.


I have my scan on the 5th too! :happydance:


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats to the newbies!

And I'm so sorry DaisyBee! 

I didn't watch the wedding since it was on at 3 am here. I was checking out the photos when I got to work though! and I agree they look really happy... True Love!!!! I'm hoping it will be on later.


----------



## rocketb

I couldn't wake up at 3 in the morning and then be functional at work today, so I DVR'd it. I've been mostly trying to avoid reading the coverage and I'll run it on the TV tonight. 

Lovely dress though... and they look so happy!


----------



## franny_k

I just watched the highlights and cried! So not like me. Not a royalist at all. Perhaps it's my hormones?! But it was great to see so many people coming together. London looked amazing.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I watched the whole thing and I cried, it was so beautiful. They look so very happy and so much in love. :cloud9:


----------



## rocketb

lovingmom2 said:


> I have my scan on the 5th too! :happydance:

Neat! It's coming up fast! I can hardly wait to see our little blueberry.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Went for an early scan at the EPU today as have been having pelvic pain and pinky cm,fortunatley everything is fine! I even got to see a tiny fluttery heartbeat,although LO looked like a blurred baked bean! lol 
It turns out ive had a small bleed in my uterus which is quite common it seems and apart from that everything looks normal,thank god!


----------



## Melissa_M

Glad everything is okay!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: So glad everything's okay, Dinnerlady74!
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad all is going well dinnerlady74 and thats its nothing serious and a bonus of being able meet ur little bean early,happy n healthy 9 months hun :) x x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Thanks Ladies,its a relief to say the least! :) x


----------



## missmayhem

good morning ladies

for some reason today i am totally shattered even though i slept well....... got my sickness bands on and it seems MS is still playing up, i really need to have breaky so i can take my tablets....... 

how is everybody else feeling


----------



## TraceC

Hi ladies, I'm due on 17th Dec, only I live in AUS so its summer in DEC here :)


----------



## lynnikins

welcome TraceC , i had both my last children in spring and summer so was never pregnant over the hottest months of the year here ( in context england doesnt get that hot lol ) but i miss summer christmas's ( im from NZ ) and its something i want my boys to experiece soon


----------



## NDH

I'm in Aus too Trace. It's going to be weird cause my pixel is due same time of year I was born (4 days after my birthday in fact) but I was born in the middle of the worst blizzard in 20 years in Canada. It's going to be very strange.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning! :hi:

I'm feeling REALLY tired... thank heaven for my lovely hubby who got up with Alyssa at 6:30 and let me have a lovely lie-in (then my bladder ruined it for me, making me get up to wee :rofl: ) He's downstairs as I type making me a DELICIOUS breakfast of bagels and cream cheese :dance:

Nothing really planned for today, just some tidying and laundry as it's a nice sunny day. Going to plan for a nap later when Alyssa naps ;)

x


----------



## lynnikins

Anna you lucky lady, my DH was on volunteer duty last night and got in at 5am which woke me up then i was up from 6.20 when the boys woke up and hes still asleep while i deal with poopy nappys and make their breakfast etc... which has put me off eating anything myself


----------



## franny_k

Hello all!
Dinnerlady- glad all is well and you got to meet your bean! xx

MissMayhem- I've had my bands on for weeks now and I'm still suffering from all day nausea! Do you think they work? I'm too scared to take them off in case I get REALLY bad! Someone recommended vitamin B6 so am going to try that.

TraceC - welcome! And congratulations!

AnnaBanana - lucky you with the lie in! I had to get up at 6.45 with Grace and then at 8.30 I demanded that OH get up with her and I went back to bed until 10. BLISS!

Lynnikins - sorry you've had to do it all this morning. How's the ms?

Enjoy the day! x


----------



## Melissa_M

I wouldn't mind a little bit of ms right now just to reassure me that this is a sticky bean!! 
I feel like I'm so behind all you ladies due at the beginning of December.


----------



## lynnikins

ms is ok now was feeling a bit ick this morning but better now, just a bit of spotting, and DH wants to go out to a bbq soon and im debating if its a good idea with the spotting and all since i'll be chasing kids around :(


----------



## Melissa_M

I had spotting at 8 weeks with my last pregnancy. It's probably nothing but wouldn't hurt for you to take it easy


----------



## Celesse

My LO got up at 5:30 this morning. Was in bed til 6:30 having boobie and being a pest then OH got her up gave her breakfast and played for a bit and they both came back to bed at 8am. Then MIL came round at 10:30 and took LO out for the day so I got even more sleep until 2:30. I feel almost human again.


----------



## Shawty.Mama

Hello everyone! I am due on Dec. 12, 2011 with baby # 2 :happydance:


----------



## Mistycat

Shawty.Mama said:


> Hello everyone! I am due on Dec. 12, 2011 with baby # 2 :happydance:

Welcome to Snowflakes :flower:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yay! Another new member! :hi:

Mmmm.... I had a HUGE nap this afternoon. Felt really awful, so lay down at 12. Hubby and Alyssa woke me at 4:30 :rofl: Must have needed it!


----------



## Deeper Blue

Found you all! I wondered where the December babies group must be :)

:wave:

I'm due on the 18th at the moment but this may change after the scan. 
X


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Deeper Blue, and welcome! :hi:


----------



## franny_k

Hello Shawty and Deeper Blue! How are you feeling? Welcome to the group x


----------



## Melissa_M

Hi new people!! :hi:

I'm feeling very nauseous today. Kind of reassuring in a way!!
I wish I had a four hour nap :rofl: Nice!!!


----------



## NGRidley

I really need to remember to pop in here more often!!!!
so 7 weeks today....and the only symptom I have is being soooooo tired!!
the only day that I felt like I had enough sleep is when I slept for 11 hours, which really isnt feasible every day seeing as starting tomorrow night I will be working 10.5 hour shifts.

and I am STILL waiting to hear from the midwives. it will be 2 weeks on monday since I called, and they said I would hear from them within 2 weeks. 
I just want to see my baby


----------



## Melissa_M

My doctors appointment is next Friday. I hope he sets a scan date right away. I hear ya about wanting to see the baby!!


----------



## mechanica

Me too, NGRidley. I'm a little behind you, but the only symptom i have is being soooooo tired. I reckon i have slept for about 18 hours today and i am still yawning!


----------



## hisgirl

I have lots of symptoms, MS like crazy, I cry all the time at nothing, already having cravings....Id kill for a pickled beet right now! Im also really tired. Its nice to know Im not alone in this, but sorry all you ladies are suffering too. Lets hope we all feel better soon


----------



## Jennifaerie

When are our symptoms meant to change? Do we get used to the hormones? I started being sick at 4 weeks plus in the evenings but I just feel nauseous now. I still have my other symptoms but can't help worrying....


----------



## Patti Cakes

Hello! May I join in? I am on the other thread of Christmas babies, but would love to be on this one as well. I need all the support I can get ;)

I'm Patti, pregnant with #2 after 6 months of fertility treatment (thank you PCOS). I am a SAHM to my 5 year old daughter and my sweet Great Dane. I have a wonderful husband who is currently deployed but will return a month before the baby is due - December 23rd-ish lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Welcome patti :wave: congratulations! I'm due 22nd x


----------



## Missy

Can I join please? By my calculation I am due on 17th December :)


----------



## missmayhem

good morning all


i spent all of yesterday shattered, didn't help OH's mate was over fitting the skirting boards, what should have taken 5 or so hours took 12.......... constant drilling cutting, sawing and hammering... i was shattered and wanted a lie down, no bloody hope there


ended up so tired MS over took me, i started being sick and had to call in sick to work, was just too tired and felt awful.....


feeling better after a good nights sleep although still feeling very pukey....


----------



## Mistycat

Jennifaerie said:


> When are our symptoms meant to change? Do we get used to the hormones? I started being sick at 4 weeks plus in the evenings but I just feel nauseous now. I still have my other symptoms but can't help worrying....

Jennifaerie I am exactly the same as you re dates. I haven't had any sickness, I have the tiniest little wave if nausea sometimes after I have just eaten but thats it. I had a day of metallic taste in my mouth a couple of days ago, tastes like I have swallowed a mouthful of hairspray!

I am constantly tired having to nap in the afternoons when I am not at work and my boobs are really painful in the evenings although I can feel stuff going on inside them all day. 

Have you felt your cervix at all? Mine is huge, I read its because of all the extra bloodflow around the body that it does this. I was quite surprised! :blush:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I don't know what my cervix usually feels like lol. I was being sick but now I'm not and I don't know whether to be pleased or worried. I still have sore bbs,cry at nothing and feel sick. Just haven't been sick in a week or so.


----------



## lynnikins

jennifaerie im sure your fine symptom dip and rise as your body adjusts to the hormones its natural after getting really bad MS for a couple of days im barely feeling nauseated even whic is nice for a change for me lol,

btw if people want to make sure they check this thread then to to the top under the page numbers and set a subscription to this thread you can choose how often you want to recieve an email reminding you to check in


----------



## Deeper Blue

I almost cried at the royal wedding lol... not like me at all! Plus I've got the perpetual tiredness too, which is weird because I didn't have that last time. No real nausea yet but last time that hit me about 12 weeks so I've all that joy to come. DOH!

I can't believe I'm only 7 weeks... time just seems to be going soooooo slowly... I want my scan already, but its not going to be for at least another 5 weeks. Booooo.

P.S. Anyone bought any baby stuff yet? :) :) :)


----------



## NDH

Haven't bought anything yet, but I've made up price comparison lists of all the necessities so I can compare as I go in the mean time. It's satisfying my shopping urge for the mean time.


----------



## Mistycat

Deeper Blue said:


> I almost cried at the royal wedding lol... not like me at all! Plus I've got the perpetual tiredness too, which is weird because I didn't have that last time. No real nausea yet but last time that hit me about 12 weeks so I've all that joy to come. DOH!
> 
> I can't believe I'm only 7 weeks... time just seems to be going soooooo slowly... I want my scan already, but its not going to be for at least another 5 weeks. Booooo.
> 
> P.S. Anyone bought any baby stuff yet? :) :) :)

I was crying through the service, not like me at all! I even cried at little Ronan on BGT last night! Whats going on!!! :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

uuuugh im bloated as all heck today, not nice :(


----------



## peaches1978

Hi, could you please take my name off I've lost my baby, good luck and lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Melissa_M

Sorry for your loss peaches :hugs:

I got 10 hours of sleep last night!!! :D feels great!! I also got some sun on my face yesterday. I've been feeling very bloated in the evenings. Might be time to dig out the old maternity pants !! :haha:


----------



## missmayhem

how is everybody today, i still feel shattered but being able to chill out is lovely


----------



## Mistycat

peaches1978 said:


> Hi, could you please take my name off I've lost my baby, good luck and lots of love to everyone xxxx

So sorry, hope you are okay :cry:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: I'm so sorry Peaches.

I've got the munchies today, big time. AND had a craving for Canada Dry ginger ale. Yum. No caffeine, no artificial sweeteners, so all is good :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Plus it helps settle your tummy :thumbup:


----------



## NGRidley

Deeper Blue said:


> I almost cried at the royal wedding lol... not like me at all! Plus I've got the perpetual tiredness too, which is weird because I didn't have that last time. No real nausea yet but last time that hit me about 12 weeks so I've all that joy to come. DOH!
> 
> I can't believe I'm only 7 weeks... time just seems to be going soooooo slowly... I want my scan already, but its not going to be for at least another 5 weeks. Booooo.
> 
> P.S. Anyone bought any baby stuff yet? :) :) :)

i bought baby stuff over a year ago.....around the time when I thought I should be pregnant "soon"
I have cloth diapers and some clothes and a breastfeeding pillow.
My SIL has given me her car seat, bassinette and boys and girls clothes



peaches1978 said:


> Hi, could you please take my name off I've lost my baby, good luck and lots of love to everyone xxxx

:hugs: so sorry peaches



missmayhem said:


> how is everybody today, i still feel shattered but being able to chill out is lovely

Tired!!
and I have to have a nap soon because I go into work in 7 hours, and have already been up for 4.


----------



## Celesse

I went to sainsbury's today and found thier easter stuff was 70% off. Got 14 packs of 6 Cadbury's Creme Eggs. I had major CCE craving's with #1 and they don't sell them easter to newyear so I'm gonna be cut off from them most of this pregnancy.


----------



## MarzieMoo

Hello Everyone, today is the best i've felt for weeks.. This is my first and so confused to what i need for little nugget don't want go over the top on things that don't seem essential !


----------



## Melissa_M

You have lots of time to buy things Hun.... No rush!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I cannot wait for my scan its not till like 12weeks 
or might be abit before BUT.... Least then ill know 
more or less when my EDD is! from my LMP its 30th
december but im just stuck inbetween end of december
and start january :dohh: so i feel i belong in this section
and janaury snowangels! :dohh:

Oh and the nausea still lerks! had it since i found
out just want to be sick and get it out my system
abit but it won't happen :lol:


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm the same Becy I might be due in January or December. I should join the Jan group as well!! But I didn't have a lmp so I'm going by the digi which said anywhere between dec 26 and Jan 2. Since I went a week over with Alia I'm leaning more towards January.


----------



## Mistycat

Celesse said:


> I went to sainsbury's today and found thier easter stuff was 70% off. Got 14 packs of 6 Cadbury's Creme Eggs. I had major CCE craving's with #1 and they don't sell them easter to newyear so I'm gonna be cut off from them most of this pregnancy.

Oh I am so jealous, I love them too! Thats a lot of eggs you got to get through! 

Don't forget they count towards your caffeine intake though, thats my problem trying to remember that otherwise I'd be eating more :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

yuck i cant bear the thought of CCE :sick: ive been fighting to keep my lunch inside me since lunchtime the slightest thing and im running outside gagging and fighting for fresh air,

my main problem is if i hurl on a full stomach then anything in my mouth for 48 hours will make me gag and retch so im trying soooooooooooo hard not to be sick


----------



## Becyboo__x

Melissa_M said:


> I'm the same Becy I might be due in January or December. I should join the Jan group as well!! But I didn't have a lmp so I'm going by the digi which said anywhere between dec 26 and Jan 2. Since I went a week over with Alia I'm leaning more towards January.

Most of the due date calculators iv done 
have told me 30th-4th january :dohh: ..
but with my cycle length it says 30th so
im sticking with that untill i can get a accurate
date but no point even going by it :haha: as you
said going overdue i did 6days with Mason and i 
have a feeling this time will be the same but im not
fussed i think be nice to have christmas go by spend
it for Mason last one on his own then a new year baby
would be nice :cloud9:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Sorry to hear your sad news Peaches :( xx


----------



## Melissa_M

I would love for this baby to wait till January.


----------



## lynnikins

Melissa_M said:


> I would love for this baby to wait till January.

is that just so the holidays are out of the way,


my only wish is that this one doesnt force me to be induced to monitored overdue over Christmas itself and that it doesnt arrive on the 11th or the 16th caus thats my best friends and mums birthdays


----------



## Mistycat

Melissa_M said:


> I would love for this baby to wait till January.

I always worry that a christmas baby would have its birthday put in the background because of christmas, is that why you would prefer January? 

Mine is due 22nd so I'm going to have to forget that thought and make sure his/her birthday and christmas are very seperate :wacko:


----------



## Celesse

I'd quite like to be on time with this one and not 15days late like I was with DD. Mainly cos it will make it easy for OH to take a longer patch of leave/paternity leave with all the bank holidays around Christmas.


----------



## missmayhem

evening ladies, i am in bed already...

took the sea bands off earlier and that was a bad move, half 4 on the dot and i started throwing up, thats two days in a row........ maybe my body is confused as to what morning is....

snooker has been very very good today, hope trump wins the final


----------



## lynnikins

aww :hugs: missmayhem sorry your feeling so rough


----------



## Jennifaerie

If mine misses Christmas it could well be my birthday! 29th lol x


----------



## franny_k

Peaches- so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you x


----------



## Melissa_M

There are three reasons I would rather a January baby:

1. I don't want to cheat Alia out of Christmas if I go into labour. 
2. I wouldn't want the new baby's birthday to be overshadowed by Christmas and
3. The cut off for the school year is dec 31 so if baby was born in December they'd be the youngest in their class.


----------



## Pinga

peaches1978 said:


> Hi, could you please take my name off I've lost my baby, good luck and lots of love to everyone xxxx

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Iv just watched one born every minute.... terrible episode I'm so scared lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

That girl that was screaming and swearing and basically
being OTT was silly! every labour is different so i can't
say how anyones will go etc but i didnt have any pain relief exsept
gas and air which made me sick anyway.. :lol: i didn't make any noise
for the fact i would have feelt stupid shouting and screaming
the way some women do on tele! i just pushed and held my breath
:lol: i didn't go into hospital till 8cm's dilated either waters didnt brake
but i paced through my contractions at home which im glad i did! And im
a big wimp when it comes to pain :lol:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Becyboo__x said:


> That girl that was screaming and swearing and basically
> being OTT was silly! every labour is different so i can't
> say how anyones will go etc but i didnt have any pain relief exsept
> gas and air which made me sick anyway.. :lol: i didn't make any noise
> for the fact i would have feelt stupid shouting and screaming
> the way some women do on tele! i just pushed and held my breath
> :lol: i didn't go into hospital till 8cm's dilated either waters didnt brake
> but i paced through my contractions at home which im glad i did! And im
> a big wimp when it comes to pain :lol:

My friend said the same, that she was over reacting. I'm hoping my history doing yoga will help! Thanks hun, I feel better x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs:
Never go by tv programmes theres always
1 that is silly and makes it really worse then
it is! Yoga will definatly help :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oh good! I start prenatal in 4 weeks.


----------



## lynnikins

morning girlies, for a change last night i actually slept lol, dont feel too bad this morning somewhat alive and not nauseated which is a good start


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good morning! Lovely bank holiday Monday here today - the sun is shining and it's warm. Feeling too wretched to go anywhere though, as I'm the only driver in the house....


----------



## Jennifaerie

Morning girls... gorgeous here too! We are braving IKEA and the trafford centre today. Glad you got a good nights sleep lynnikins x


Eta lynnikins- my mum lives in albury in surrey


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Good luck with the "Traffic Centre" it drives me mad! lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

We just want to go to dwell...ugh I can feel my enthusiasm waning


----------



## Dinnerlady74

On the plus side there is a Mamas and Papas shop there now! :)


----------



## hope_

Morning girls how are we all? It's lovely and sunny here too today I have to work this afternoon though &#57433; I have my booking in appointment on Thursday then my early scan on Saturday so an exciting week welcome to all the new ladies sorry for your loss peaches x I am feeling tired an constantly dry gagging but not actually feeling sick is dry gagging normal? Have a lovely bank holiday ladies xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Dinnerlady74 said:


> On the plus side there is a Mamas and Papas shop there now! :)

I think we may have a peek ;-)


----------



## Melissa_M

Dry gagging is tOtally normal. I was the same with my first pregnancy.


----------



## Mistycat

How many of you have told your own parents yet? I am 6wks 4 days and debating whether to tell them today or not. 

Am just so nervous and scared of jinxing things because I MC'd last month at 5wks 2 days so naturally feeling anxious. 

Can't decide whether to wait for scan at 12 weeks or tell now - what did you all decide to do?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I told my mum soon as i found out just needed the
support from her i guess .. and she wasn't as happy
:dohh: but shes warmed to it now.. no-one else
in family knows and they won't till 12week just seems
more of a safe time to me but depending how laid back
your parents are its down to you :)


----------



## Pingu

Hello Snowflakes, hope you are all well.

Welcome to all the newbies, congratulations I will add you to the list now.

Peaches - So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

I'm going to tell my parents today.... that wasn't the plan as I was going to wait till after my scan BUT I bought a new bed on ebay for isla so the new little one can have the cot bed she's in. I need to use my parents car to pick it up so I think it's probably going to raise questions!


----------



## lynnikins

i need to find a time both my parents are around to tell them as they are in australia its hard to catch one online when they are both home


----------



## Melissa_M

I told my mom on saturday :) she was overjoyed. I'm not telling anyone else till after my first scan.


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o i just checked its 25days till we tell everyone ( well till my scan and hopefully we will know bout OH's job so can tell his parents too )


----------



## windbloom

:hi: ladies!
My name is Madison, Im nearly 25, and I am due around December 17th based on my LMP.
Was just wondering if I could join you all? :D

This is technically my 3rd pregnancy (1 MMC in Aug 08, and one bouncey baby boy born in Aug 09) and it has been so different compared to when I had my son. Ive been sick nearly every day since just after 5 weeks! Today surprisingly marks day 3 of not being sick wohoo:) so I am definitely enjoying it while it lasts. 

Cant wait to get to know some of you girlies better.
& congrats ALL on your pregnancies!

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi windbloom, and welcome! :hi: 
x


----------



## Celesse

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

I'm so tired. To tired to go to bed even.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mines now a angel :( xx


----------



## franny_k

Hi Windbloom! Welcome to the group and congrats on BFP!

Well, back to work for me tomorrow. Am a teacher and been off since 15th April. Am DREADING it. Have just been lolling around and with all the Bank Holidays OH has been able to help out with DD which has meant quite a few lie ins and cat naps. Now it is well and truly back to normal. And I've felt AWFUL today. Oh well, just got to get on with it!

Celesse - I know exactly how you feel! am about to make a sandwich and go to bed for more zzzzzs! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss mommyandbump.

Back to work for me tomorrow as well :( 5 day weekends are lovely, but the return to work is awful! Looking forward to first MW appointment on Friday afternoon though!


----------



## Mistycat

mommyandbump said:


> Mines now a angel :( xx

So sorry sweetie, my thoughts are with you :cry:


----------



## Pinga

mommyandbump said:


> Mines now a angel :( xx

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jimjam112

mommyandbump said:


> Mines now a angel :( xx

i am so sorry!my thoughts are with youx


----------



## MarzieMoo

ache,ache,ache and no Boyfriend to help ease it tonight booo !


----------



## lynnikins

morning ladies, how are we all this morning?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sick :cry:

its getting awful now im off out soon
to get something to help i can't handle
this everyday all day :cry: not even being
sick its just bad nausea like im on a rocky
boat :boat: :(


----------



## missmayhem

good morning ladies, i had a nice lie in till 10 when my crazy dreams woke me..........

have have the sea bands on for well over 36 hrs now and the nausea isn't too bad, just as well as i have to start serious revising today


----------



## Becyboo__x

Are they worth it seabands? i was going to get
some today but iv never had anything like them 
but my nausea is really bad :(


----------



## missmayhem

it may be all in my head but they are working wonders for me, when i take them off within half and hour i'm throwing up


----------



## lynnikins

i want to cook lol, im hungry and want to cook hehe which is a change for me , gotta think up something creative for the boys for lunch and then something that i can stomach eating after cooking it


----------



## Tigger79

Hi all :) well I have the sea bands to and I do think they help I had totally unbearable nausea from when I got up til when I went back to bed. It does feel bit. Better I still feel sick but it's bearable but I do have good days and really bad days, give them a go beckyboo. Only 3 weeks to wait and I have my 12 week scan, I have been trying to find somewhere to pay for a private scan but they all seem to be only available at about 26+ weeks. 

Now the other cheeky munchkins are at school I can catch up on some recorded programe in peace :) x


----------



## missmayhem

i had i private scan a week ago and it was amazing really really put my mind at ease!!! revision seems to be going well, being honest all i want to do is pass and i'll be happy


----------



## Jennifaerie

I miss the bank holiday... hating being stuck back at work! Shattered today as my nose is all bunged up which makes me snore. DH was struggling so I ended up sleeping in spare room as he started a new job today and needed a really good night's sleep. Didn't even think of the fact I'd have no ensuite to dash to in the night :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

missmayhem said:


> i had i private scan a week ago and it was amazing really really put my mind at ease!!! revision seems to be going well, being honest all i want to do is pass and i'll be happy

When's your exam? Good luck!!


----------



## lynnikins

sorry to hear your so sick becy :hugs: id try the sea sickness bands they really helped me with motion sickness as a kid

im coping with the MS at the moment it seems to have eased a bit


----------



## Kerjack

Hey girls! I haven't been on in awhile, for a good reason. After taking my original pregnacny test(which was positive) I took another about 4-5 days later, and that one was was negative. So I was confused and hurt. But that was April 18th. And well af still hasn't showed up. I took another look at my calendar and realized I was thinking a short cycle period (Like 17 days between 2 cycles when it's usually 34-40 days.) was implantation bleeding. After figuring out that, I have 2 possible due dates I can see if I am still pregnant. Either December 26, 2011 or January 2nd 2012. The first is based on a 28 day cycle and January is based on a 34 day cycle. Currently I am about 8 days late, based on a 34 day cycle which is average for me. The only sysmptons I can think of that I have is a slight constant headache, bouts of lower back pain, and slight cramping. 

I am going to be grabbing a couple more tests tonight to get this sorted out for sure. Gunna take one tonight and one tomorrow morning to be sure.


----------



## lynnikins

Kerjack you can see your doctor for a blood test to check hun


----------



## franny_k

Hi girlies!

Well I still have my MS but I CAN'T STOP EATING! I've gone from barely picking at things to eating NON STOP. What's that all about? Work was OK although I felt really tired. And I was only in until lunch today. Have a full day on Friday which I am dreading. Thankfully off tomorrow and DD's swimming lesson has been cancelled so it's an early night now and some R&R tomorrow. Hopefully!

How is everyone? 
Welcome to the new snowflakes! x


----------



## Sweedot

I'm due on the 8th December, can you add me please!

Thanks!


----------



## lynnikins

hey franny_k

glad to hear your able to eat, ive been feeling a million times better today myself even managed to cook cheese puffs for lunch and eat them, YAY, still not made up my mind over dinner yet probably gonna be oven chips , chicken and vege unless i have some battered fish hiding in the freezer, OH did the last shop so we are running low on supplies which sucks caus its not shopping day for a while, gonna get my mum's cookies recipes when she gets up ( australia time ) and make cookies to see me through the week lol


----------



## lovingmom2

Hi all! I haven't check in since last Friday! I have lots of catching up to do. My MS is really bad in the evening. Guess it's better then being sick at work all day. Some nights it's so bad all I do is sleep. 

Looking forward to my scan on the 5th! I'll update you guys after that!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well my sickness went today when i went out
with best friend and kids fresh air must have really
helped! was fine when i got back too.. but now i feel
so bad again :cry: got some ginger biscuits from H&B
but im alergic to ginger wel when i was little i have a 
bad reaction to gingerbread men.. :shrug: i told the women
this and she said i should be fine with them :shrug: really
they don't seem appealing to me anyway the smell makes
me want to puke :cry: think its a trip to the doctors to
see what they can do for me


----------



## lynnikins

aww becy :hugs: sorry that your having a rough time, i know how it is caus ive been there with 2 pregnancys im kinda happy this one is going differently, at least for now.
brr the temp isnt reflecting the sunshine well here today its blooming freezing i cant understand how the boys can cope running around with barely anything on outside im frozen


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm cold today too! I have my first MW appointment today :dance:


----------



## franny_k

Lynnikins - I want cookies! Did you get the recipe? Are you baking?

Jenni- good luck at your MW appt. Is this your first (baby!)?

Beccy - so sorry to hear that you're feeling rough. I seem to feel quite bad in the mornings but provided I eat something pretty substantial around 12 then I survive the afternoons. I was terrible with DD. Took soooo much time off work but I just couldn't surface. I had the sweats but felt freezing cold and just gagged all day. It was horrendous. Think I'm coping better this time but I've tried every remedy I can get my hands on. Still got the sickness bands on. Twiglets are helping a lot and so is Lucozade. I know it's got caffeine in but it's only a bit and I don't drink tea/ coffee or eat chocolate and it helps so much that I just have to have it! Not very healthy. But my midwife said don't worry about what you eat first tri - just get through it! Wise advise I think. Hope you feel better soon x

Sweedot - welcome! H&H 9 months x


----------



## rocketb

Ugh TMI - It's Wednesday morning and I haven't had a BM since Monday night. I don't *feel* constipated, but I also don't feel so good. Feels like there's no room for food in my stomach but nothing close to coming out the other end. I'm going to try to drink a lot of water and juice today.

But yay!!! First ultrasound tomorrow morning! 24 hours away!


----------



## lynnikins

Chocolate Crunchies

125g butter
1 cup sugar
3 tbsp cocoa
1 tsp vanilla essence
1 large egg
1 cup self raising flour ' 1 1/2 cups cronflakes
chocolate icing

I n a pot large enough to hold all mixture melt butter till barely liquard then remove from heat and add sugar cocoa vanilla egg and flour mix well then add in cornflakes and stir till evenly mixed . Using teaspoon place spoonfuls on baking tray( lightly buttered) or baking paper leave room to spread between biscuts
Bake at 170C for 8-10 minutes or about 380F
until evenily cooked but not browned around edges trasfer to wire rack to cool before icing 

theres the recipie hun ive not made them yet but my mum make them all the time so i know how yummy they are lol


----------



## lynnikins

rocketb exciting about the US good luck,

im light headed i think im dehydrated which sucks, gonna do the children changeover in a moment or so , i desperately need a nap caus DH is working late


----------



## windbloom

Mmmm chocolate crunchies...

Sorry youre feeling so terrible, Becy! I definitely feel ya.
Basically since the day after I got a positive Ive been SUPER nauseous/getting sick... the past 4 days Ive managed not to get sick, but am still super nauseous... my head just swims, and Im stuck trying to talk myself out of being sick :dohh: Some days, just being on the computer is enough to bring on the quease! *sad*

:happydance: for an ultrasound, rocket! Hopefully they give you a pic! Than hopefully youll share it with us! :D

Hope everyone is feeling well.
:hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

im lightheaded and dizzzy and feeling a bit nauseated but im hungry its a mean circle lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im doing okay with not being sick its not
happened yet! but i constantly just feel
nausea and its awful i feel alot better today
i think fresh air helps so i try sit outside for abit
everyday or even go somewhere with my son ..
but he can be a pain in the bum most days tantrums
etc :dohh: 

Im fine with food i feel eating makes me better 
somewhat thank god! .. :lol: id love to make that
recipe lynnikins! sounds yummy and i know DS
would love it too im thinking to make some choc 
cornflake cakes or rice crispy cakes soon now iv seen
that :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

i just need cornflakes now to make those biscuts i realised we dont have any, gonna make anzac biscuts instead though caus DH is doing the snacks for his team meeting at work tomorrow , gonna try my hand at making houmous too


----------



## Dinnerlady74

MMm Lynnikins those cakes sound good! Antzac biscuits,are they coconut? Im starving but dont know what i fancy,i keep changing my mind but think i might want some soup from the chinese! yum :)


----------



## Sweedot

Well, I think I've had the worst sickness day Of my pregnancy so far, even had to take the day off. I'm usually sick everyday, maybe 2-5 times but by the afternoon I feel a bit better, but today has been the worst, I've been sick every hour or so since 6 am, I was sick so hard I peed myself, nothing will stay down today, everything, absolutely everything is coming up....I'm absolutely miserable and don't now what to do, I haven't been able to look at the computer or the tv all morning, because it makes me worse, like reading a book whilst being on a bus or something.

I don't know if I'm starving or if I'm about to puke, ITs terrible, could this be the peak, I'm 9 weeks?


----------



## franny_k

Sweedot - poor, poor you. I think if you're that bad you should go to the docs as I know a few ladies with HG have been prescribed something which has really helped. It's hard to say whether 9 weeks is a peak or not. Some say that their MS peaked at around 10 weeks whilst for some poor folk it goes on for longer. With my DD I suffered nausea and dizziness with occasional sickness and I had to take loads of time off work because I couldn't drive. This went on until 16 weeks or so and then I finally felt a little more human, although was really tired still!
I hope you start to feel better soon but I really would advise going to the docs xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Definitely book an appointment! It's not healthy for you or bean if you can't keep anything down :hugs:


----------



## tbaby

Can I join? I am due Christmas day with my miracle:)


----------



## Mistycat

Welcome TBaby!

I'm excited to be 7 weeks today! Jennifaerie we're both 7 weeks today! Every week that goes by is so exciting (esp given what happened to me last time) so am really thankful. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## lynnikins

Dinnerlady74 said:


> MMm Lynnikins those cakes sound good! Antzac biscuits,are they coconut? Im starving but dont know what i fancy,i keep changing my mind but think i might want some soup from the chinese! yum :)

yeah Anzac biscuts are rolled oats and coconut with golden syrup , yummy, didnt make them in the end caus was so shatterd by the time DH got home, my eldest bashed his face on the stairs in protest at going to bed and took a chunk out of his lip which ment a half hour delay in bedtime so i never got any cooking done


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I didnt have chinese in the end either! All i ended up having was some tortilla chips with lemon and coriander houmus :(


----------



## tannembaum

Omg I NEED hot choc chip cookies now!!!!!

I went to harvester for tea last night and had a rocky horror ice cream YUM!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

mmm, food lol! I had a roast dinner last night... it was lush! Only problem is someone accidentally turned the fridge off last night and now everything is spoiled :( booo. DH has just booked us a private ultrasound for Sunday... it's the first time we'll see our smudge! So excited!!! :dance: Will it be transvaginal do you think?


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I had an early scan last friday at just over 7wks and they just did a normal ultrasound.......thank god! lol


----------



## missmayhem

i had a US a 7+2 and was a normal abdo one..... was the most amazing experience, love and first site does exsist


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oh yay! I'd much prefer a normal one... but I'm overweight will that make a difference?


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Im a size 16 so not exactly small,but they still saw the heartbeat! :)


----------



## NDH

I'll be either 6+6 or 7 weeks exactly when I get mine done (somewhere in between the date I got and the date my doctor gave anyway). I so hope they manage with a normal one.


----------



## lynnikins

we had chicken n bacon pasta in a creme frasihe sauce last night was yum lol gonna have more for lunch hehe


----------



## missmayhem

i feel sick which means i need to eat but i just don't know what


----------



## missmayhem

bacon supernoodles it is, how advernterous am i


----------



## Jennifaerie

I had a bar burrito......nom


----------



## tannembaum

Aww super noodles sound awesome!!


----------



## Melissa_M

You girls are making me hungry!!
I just hope I get an early ultrasound this time. With Alia I didn't get one till 20 weeks!


----------



## lynnikins

lol hunger is good keeps away the MS lol, i just had some chocolate milk to finish my lunch got to somehow find time to make the quiche this afternoon and some biscuts caus i need snackfood


----------



## Sweedot

lynnikins said:


> lol hunger is good keeps away the MS lol, i just had some chocolate milk to finish my lunch got to somehow find time to make the quiche this afternoon and some biscuts caus i need snackfood

lol, i don't know how you can bake...I havent baked in 2 months! I can't stand the smell of anything cooking. 
You are lucky you can bake! lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Well ive just had a big fat piece of carrot cake at work to celebrate the end of OFSTEDS visit. I think it was a costco one and it was lush! :)


----------



## Jen1802

Woohoo, finally got my booking in appointment and scan date from the hospital. Its the 18th May, can't believe its so soon! I swear the weeks are just flying past this time! xo


----------



## Sweedot

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Well ive just had a big fat piece of carrot cake at work to celebrate the end of OFSTEDS visit. I think it was a costco one and it was lush! :)

I love carrot cake!

I want chocolate mousse cake!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

oo0oo carrot cake so need to make me some of that but dont have any plain oil and the organic xtra virgin olive oil is too strong for carrotcake


----------



## Melissa_M

It does seem to be going by more quickly the second time around!!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> oo0oo carrot cake so need to make me some of that but dont have any plain oil and the organic xtra virgin olive oil is too strong for carrotcake

It was the best carrot cake ive ever had,lots of nuts in it and the frosting was really creamy with little carrots made out of frosting on the top,dead moist and cinnamony :)


----------



## missmayhem

SHUT UP ABOUT CARROT CAKE!!


i want carrot cake, *cries*


----------



## Melissa_M

:rofl:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I just want cake *sob*


----------



## lynnikins

well i got the quiche made lets go see how its turned out :cake: sorry no pic of a quiche


----------



## lynnikins

mmmmmmm looks good


----------



## rocketb

If UK Costco carrot cake is anything like USA Costco carrot cake, it's seriously wonderful!

Speaking of wonderful....DH and I saw a nice strong heartbeat this morning. The dr said we're measuring right around 8w4d or even a day or two further along. So right where it should be!

Our next ultrasound should be sometime around 12 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-05_09-42-29_747.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0









2011-05-05_09-42-49_419.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tbaby

Have any of you had any brown or pink cm? I had some last sunday and am noticing brown again. Makes me nervous.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Cute pics rocketb! Xxx eta tbaby iv not had any but it seems to happen quite a lot. It seems to be ok as long as its not painful and there's no bright red blood x call your doc if you're concerned. I'm sure they would check on bub!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

tbaby said:


> Have any of you had any brown or pink cm? I had some last sunday and am noticing brown again. Makes me nervous.

I did hun,i was referred to the EPU where they scanned me and said id had a small bleed in my uterus ( which it seems is quite normal and happens to loads of people) So unless you get blood or clots i wouldnt worry :)


----------



## MarzieMoo

How is everyone today 

i have boobie ache and back ache and i am my mood is all over the place


----------



## lynnikins

Dinnerlady74 said:


> tbaby said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had any brown or pink cm? I had some last sunday and am noticing brown again. Makes me nervous.
> 
> I did hun,i was referred to the EPU where they scanned me and said id had a small bleed in my uterus ( which it seems is quite normal and happens to loads of people) So unless you get blood or clots i wouldnt worry :)Click to expand...

me lol got loads of it and its still coming lol ive been told to sit back and wait theres nothing they can do for me as they cant find a reason for it


----------



## tbaby

thank you everyone. I had a scan on monday. There is no bleeding internally and cervix is closed. So I guess its just normal and I will go on lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya I've had spotting too. It can really do your head in can't it?
I had spotting with Alia and she turned out okay :D


----------



## tbaby

Yes, because you get so worried! I was put on light duty until the end of first tri by DH and he wont let me breathe much lol. I love him, but I want to leave the house. lol


----------



## lynnikins

morning snowflakes how are we?

i got a lie in this morning well sorta , i got up at half 6 with my OH who is at an interview today n had to leave early, anyway N got up so i grabbed him and took him to my bed after changing his wet wet nappy and we eventually went back to sleep and didnt wake up till nearly an hour later than usual , thank goodness the lady i had popping over to get stuff this morning was also running late else i woulda barely been out of bed when she got here lol


----------



## Pingu

Morning Snowflakes hope you are all well.

I had my booking in appointment with the midwife this morning, so pleased to finally have my notes. Got to wait for a letter to come in the post with my scan date and my first consultant appointment, I am seeing the consultant as my daughter had intrauterine growth restriction so they want to keep a check on babys growth this time.

I have a very bad craving for pickled onion space raiders at the moment, not very healthy :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i cant stomach the thought of food this morning i just want to be sick only thing ive kept down is a cup of tea


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> lol i cant stomach the thought of food this morning i just want to be sick only thing ive kept down is a cup of tea

Oh no poor you. I am so pleased my nausea has eased off. I really feel for you, it is horrible


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies i am feeling pretty good this morning but not risking taking the bands off only seems to be the evenings that i feel sick.

felt pretty sick last night, slept ok, a few very very vivid and scary dreams.

got up and emptied washing machine only for iot not to have drained and leak everywere, not a happy bunny


----------



## EstelSeren

Having a difficult day! Not able to keep anything down, not even liquid, and feel constantly nauseas whether I consume anything or not! Just to make matters worse, I have a shift at Oxfam this afternoon! Luckily the manager's lovely and I'm sure he'd let me duck out early if I'm suffering!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well i feelt better untill i had some toast :dohh:
i was starving so i made some and it just made
me feel nausea again bad :cry: my bands haven't
came in post so im hoping they do tomorrow! but
i could of done with them today :( i just wish i
didn't feel this bad im struggling to look after my DS
as hes a tornado! just managed to tidy abit and hes 
trashed everywhere again and hes being really clingy
lately :cry: its hard to pick him up im dreading later when
im huge cause hes like 28lb! hes a lump and a half!


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> lol i cant stomach the thought of food this morning i just want to be sick only thing ive kept down is a cup of tea
> 
> Oh no poor you. I am so pleased my nausea has eased off. I really feel for you, it is horribleClick to expand...

yay i managed to eat lunch, just pasta with a simple tomato sauce and cheese over it was good, just hope the acid in the tomatos doesnt make it reappear, gonna get my doppler out once i have the boys in bed


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> morning ladies i am feeling pretty good this morning but not risking taking the bands off only seems to be the evenings that i feel sick.
> 
> felt pretty sick last night, slept ok, a few very very vivid and scary dreams.
> 
> got up and emptied washing machine only for iot not to have drained and leak everywere, not a happy bunny

gutted, im in the middle of doing a strip wash on my nappies to get rid of any build up from the detergant, joy a day of listening to my washingmachine rinse and rinse and rinse


----------



## tannembaum

I'm feeling okay today, even though I was sick realty bad this morning...mmm bile :haha: I was sick so hard I peed a little lol!!

How's everyone this afternoon.


----------



## Sweedot

tannembaum said:


> I'm feeling okay today, even though I was sick realty bad this morning...mmm bile :haha: I was sick so hard I peed a little lol!!
> 
> How's everyone this afternoon.

I did this on wednesday!!!!

I just threw up my breakfast and probably a bit of last nights dinner too....but im feeling a bit better now....hopefully worst of it is over, usually sick again around 10 am!!! blah

Can't wait for the end of the day!!!


----------



## Deeper Blue

I had a bout of nausea hit me this morning and it was awful! It wasn't even that bad I just HATE feeling sick... just keep telling myself it's a good sign. 

I'm almost 8 weeks. Yay! :)


----------



## Tigger79

Well I have actually managed lunch today, glad you managed lunch linikins :) I pop on and see what everyone is up to each day but can't see point in me putting same thing everyday, I had a few days of feeling muchbetter but it has come back worse :(.
Really looking forward to tomorrow we are taking DD who is 6 to her first Footy game she is so excited.


----------



## Missy

I don't seem to have a problem with eating (and believe me my bum and belly bear testament to the fact already) and it seems to be the only way to keep the gross nausea at bay!! Like you Deeper Blue I keep reminding myself that it's a good thing to feel sick a lot and that it means a strong pregnancy!! 8 weeks tomorrow for me. I'm proper tired though. I don't remember being quite as washed out with DD. I feel like I need an afternoon nap every day! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Yep I eat to keep the nausea away!!! Well that's my excuse anyway :haha:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Missy said:


> I don't seem to have a problem with eating (and believe me my bum and belly bear testament to the fact already) and it seems to be the only way to keep the gross nausea at bay!! Like you Deeper Blue I keep reminding myself that it's a good thing to feel sick a lot and that it means a strong pregnancy!! 8 weeks tomorrow for me. I'm proper tired though. I don't remember being quite as washed out with DD. I feel like I need an afternoon nap every day! :)


Yes morning sickness can be a sign of a strong pregnancy, BUT you can also have a healthy pregnancy without it too. Ive never had morning sickness with any of my children and ( touch wood ) ive not got it with this baby either. First time mothers might be needlessly worried by your comment,and need to be reassured that lack of morning sickness shouldnt be something to worry about but should be enjoyed :)


----------



## lynnikins

i got a small nap this afternoon but still feel dead lol, DH is home so hes doing dinner for a change and im hoping i can manage to eat it im hungry as anything and it smells so good but i never know if my stomach will say yes till its in front of me


----------



## Becyboo__x

I didn't have morning sickness or anything
with DS and my pregnancy was basically 
amazing no problems and he was 6days late!
and 8lb 6.5oz :haha: and with this pregnancy
iv been having nausea since 4 weeks its easing
now i think FX'ed! .. but iv never heard it been
said it means anything :wacko: just how your body
is i think and how it adjusts to each pregnancy :shrug:
thats my opinion anyway :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

lynnikins said:


> i got a small nap this afternoon but still feel dead lol, DH is home so hes doing dinner for a change and im hoping i can manage to eat it im hungry as anything and it smells so good but i never know if my stomach will say yes till its in front of me

Happy 9 weeks!

And i know that feeling i smell dinner being
cooked and i think Oh god i cannot wait! .. then
i start eating and my tummy just starts again :dohh:
i think babys telling you "no mummy, i don't like this"
:rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

Becyboo__x said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> i got a small nap this afternoon but still feel dead lol, DH is home so hes doing dinner for a change and im hoping i can manage to eat it im hungry as anything and it smells so good but i never know if my stomach will say yes till its in front of me
> 
> Happy 9 weeks!
> 
> And i know that feeling i smell dinner being
> cooked and i think Oh god i cannot wait! .. then
> i start eating and my tummy just starts again :dohh:
> i think babys telling you "no mummy, i don't like this"
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Happy 6 wks hun, 
DH has got shitty with me caus he apparently said something i didnt hear all of what he said and i didnt respond i thought he was talking to the kids now hes gone off about me ignoring him grr


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear ..
Men for you :dohh:


----------



## franny_k

Lynnikins - I've just had a momentous argument with my OH because we started talking about moving house. We live in a two up, two down and I CANNOT KEEP LIVING HERE WITH TWO CHILDREN! And no garden! So I found a house a few doors down which has an extra bedroom and a garden. For the same price as ours would sell for (give or take a couple of grand). And he went ballistic. Said I'm crazy, we'd be moving again in a few years. Let's wait, etc. 

Then when we both calmed down he said if we saw a house which we really thought was worth going for then we'd talk again. Oh, thanks for that. I'm so grateful that you'll consider "talking" to me again about something so important.
BAH!
MEN!


----------



## missmayhem

my OH is working over time, just called me to tell me he loves me, and should be home in about an hour or so, and what do i do...

of course

i cry....... hormones


----------



## tannembaum

Aww that's so cute :)


----------



## Mistycat

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have a problem with eating (and believe me my bum and belly bear testament to the fact already) and it seems to be the only way to keep the gross nausea at bay!! Like you Deeper Blue I keep reminding myself that it's a good thing to feel sick a lot and that it means a strong pregnancy!! 8 weeks tomorrow for me. I'm proper tired though. I don't remember being quite as washed out with DD. I feel like I need an afternoon nap every day! :)
> 
> 
> Yes morning sickness can be a sign of a strong pregnancy, BUT you can also have a healthy pregnancy without it too. Ive never had morning sickness with any of my children and ( touch wood ) ive not got it with this baby either. First time mothers might be needlessly worried by your comment,and need to be reassured that lack of morning sickness shouldnt be something to worry about but should be enjoyed :)Click to expand...

Dinnerlady, you're quite right it doesn't mean a pregnancy with MS is any stronger than someone who doesn't suffer from MS....its dependant on how your own body copes with the extra hormones that are flying around. I haven't had any MS yet and having spoken to my Mum and Sister, neither of them had it with both of their children so I am hoping to be as lucky as them :happydance:


----------



## Melissa_M

I hardly had any ms with Alia and she is incredibly healthy and advanced. It's just each womans body's response to pregnancy hormones. And every pregnancy is different too! Some women have no symptoms at all and have healthy babies and some women with tons of symptoms suffer miscarriage.


----------



## tannembaum

Lol I had to tell someone and oh will never believe me in the morning!!
For about 10 mins oh started getting annoying in bed rolling on top of me and generally being a pain, I was just about to tell him to get on his side of the bed (probably not that polite though :haha:) when he suddenly got up and started rocking the tv back and forth. I asked him what he was doing, he mumbled something then strode out of the room?! I then heard dd's bedroom door open over the baby monitor, I jumped out of bed thinking "if he bloodly wakes her up I'll kill him!!!!" (She and in turn I have had a REALLY bad night) in the few seconds it takes to get to the landing oh isn't in dd's room (all her toys have been thrown across the room and the top of her toy chest is clear?!) I call oh's name and he pop's his head around his brothers bedroom door,again I ask what he's doing and he mumbles about "finding something for him"

I've no idea what he was dreaming about but this was so funny, I've had a hoot lol!!


----------



## lynnikins

pmsl lol tanya sound like some fun there my oh is working again today so no sight of him lol but he didnt half leave me a mess to clean up


----------



## Jennifaerie

That's amazing lol how are u today? I left eating too late so got :sick: but im ok now


----------



## lynnikins

im :sick: caus DH didnt do the dishes last night so the kitchen smells and ive thrown up each time ive been in there, hoping to keep this lot of water down else im gonna get dehydrated , and DH is at work so its feeling like a normal weekday to me still, i was hoping to make biscuts this afternoon but doubt that will happen with the way i currently feel. even getting the boys lunch im seeing will be a struggle


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oh no :hugs: hope u feel better. when did ur sickness start? I feel sick most days but I'm not actually sick very often. Hope my smudge is still sticky anyway lol


----------



## tannembaum

I've had a busy morning! I've been making marshmallow fondant for Elsie's birthday cake but I've only had about 2 hours sleep so I'm knackered! I'm SO hungry!! Gonna make some chicken, rice noodles and sweet chilli sauce!! Oh and some garlic bread YUM!! Garlic bread has been my #1 craving so far :)


----------



## lynnikins

what the MS in general to today , today it was when i got down the stairs and smelt the dishes lol, in general nausea from 5wk and started throwing up last wk then it eased a bit and its come back


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies, well i am tackling the revision again today althought its the last thing i feel like doing, i now feel sick after eating ritz crackers...


----------



## lynnikins

oh dear not ritz crackers, they were the bane of my life with ds2 i couldnt even smell them


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi girls. Just to let you know it seems it wasn't this baby's time just yet, she took a lift on one of those lightning bolts last night. Wishing you all a wonderful and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm so sorry hun xxx see u here soon with ur forever baby


----------



## OliveMartini

Heya! I'm due on the 22nd, mind if I join? :D


----------



## Melissa_M

When are you girls telling your families???
DH wants us to tell them tomorrow but I'm really afraid of having another mc.


----------



## NDH

We've already told family. We'd want them to know if anything happened, so felt no need to hold off telling them. (parents grandparents and siblings only know so far - will tell aunts and uncles and cousins on Wednesday after my first scan). I personally can't imagine keeping it from my parents.


----------



## Melissa_M

Well I told my parents already but DH's mom is a big blabbering mouth so we're not telling her until were ready to tell everyone!
I'm just worried because I have younger siblings so it would be really hard for them to understand if I had a mc.


----------



## NDH

Ah ya that's a good point. Kids I wouldn't tell until I'm showing unless they figure it out first. It'll be up to my MIL whether my 7 and 3 year old nephews find out or not.


----------



## missmayhem

so so sorry Mrs.W 

big hugs for you and your family


----------



## lynnikins

we have already told my parents but my siblings dont know and none of DH's family know


----------



## jimjam112

god im finding it hard to keep it to ourselves not long left now!!!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

We have told both sets of parents and siblings, my eldest daughter guessed but my youngest doesnt know nor does OH son. I cant wait to be able to talk openly about it,also it was hard to buy a big box of pampers wipes without questions but at £3 a box i made something up! lol


----------



## Melissa_M

haha ya it's tough being all secretive about it! 
I would just rather tell people when I'm completely confident in the pregnancy....so I think I'm going to wiat till our first scan :)

Happy Mothers Day in North America!!! :D


----------



## Julianoel

I am due December 23rd it is our first baby! Yay snowflake babies


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats x


----------



## lynnikins

Happy mothers day to all the Mums and bumps to be among us and all those with children already, we already had Mothers day back in April in the UK but just wanted to wish everyone else well


----------



## Jennifaerie

Happy mum's day girls! Loved seeing smudge today x all went fine!


----------



## lynnikins

thats great news hun. 

I had a sunday off even though OH was supposed to sleep in caus N had me up most of the night and then after eating breakfast with the boys i was :sick: and that made me lightheaded and dizzy so i had to get OH up to watch the boys since i couldnt see straight so it wasnt safe me watching them and i spent most of the day on the sofa, managed to keep my lunch and dinner down with some effort though


----------



## jimjam112

hi everyone feelin better these days since i got da all clear got my scan pic up if anyone wants to have a look!!!lynnikins i feel for u bein sick all time:hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

its not constant but the nausea is , it just a pain caus i cant stop being a mum so some things i do i know will make me sick but i have to do them for the boys


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im the same iv got it bad today :cry:
but i can't stop what i usually not with having
a toddler to look after but i feel so bad today :(


----------



## jimjam112

i can only imagine how hard it is to take care of children while feelin ill!


----------



## Becyboo__x

It doesn't help when DS is a pain when i change his
nappy.. hes always done it he will kick you while your
doing it and laugh he keeps kicking me in my stomach :(
and when i tell him no he just carries on :( id be fine if i 
didn't have nausea badly must be the worst thing to have
aswell as MS and having a boysterous toddler :dohh: :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

its not easy esp when they have a poop day like this morning :sick:


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies i am seriously fucked off this morning


got up, felt great after 12 hrs sleep, had a shower which was cold as the bathroom door is off to paint, so the air just cools down so quick.

attempted to sort out the bed room, failed as was just so tired.

came down stairs, kitchen is a mess, all the pots i had in to soak where on the side and the pasta that OH has cooked was stuck on. the dining room table which i am using to revise on was piled high with junk, my notes scattered everywere and crumpled.

ned clothes had been in the dryer but dog had got hold of the free cow C&G had sent, so OH put it in there out of harms way, cue smelly bedclothes

so i've all the laundry to re-fold (yep the same pile i asked him to take upstairs 3 days ago) the washing machine to empty, dishes to do, kitchen to clean, bedroom to sort, laundry to take up and put away

and maybe then i will attempt to revise for my finals in 2 weeks time, i honestly could kill him


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: aww hun sounds like my day the other morning, today is quite typical, still got last nights dishes on the table to sort which now the kids breakfast dishes are added to along with a collection of toys they have brought me, got washing hanging up everywhere 3 loads in our room to re-fold and put away, toys spread wall to wall on the floor and im tired as anything


----------



## missmayhem

it just really get to me becuase he known exactly how tired i am


----------



## lynnikins

Men really dont think much sometimes, my OH did it the other day i went off in a hormonal rage at him lol, ahh well


----------



## Dinnerlady74

So its not just my OH who leaves destruction evrywhere he goes? Im sick of cleaning up after him,and totally sick of wiping pee off the toilet!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lynnikins

no i think all men do it lol, my sons leave destruction in their wake, my house is doomed


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Its even worse at the weekend when his son stays over,twice the pee and twice the mess! lol OH is hoping for a boy as he`s feeling outnumbered btbh i dont think i could cope ha ha


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

Is it me or is everyone else feel dead tired and sick sick ?


----------



## lynnikins

not feeling so sick now still nauseous but thats so much a part of life im used to it, very tired though


----------



## dizzyjoo

Pinga said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is it me or is everyone else feel dead tired and sick sick ?

Very very tired - but not massively sick! But I am comparing to when I was PG with my son who caused me HUGE amounts of sickness!

Pinga - not sure you saw my previous post. You said you live near Guildford - I work in Guildford! (You were probably ignoring me!!!) :blush:

xxx


----------



## missmayhem

arrrrrggg this day just gets better

was bored so asked mum if she fancied going out, went and picked her up we went into the local town, not exactly were i wanted but ok, she got wool, declared that it was home time and i couldn't eat when we were out

so now i am home all my energy had zapped, feel sick and have a headache, if i had eaten when out this could have been avoided, i'm seriously annoyed with her


----------



## lynnikins

aww hun i feel like crap too and my boys arent sleeping to top it off so i cant even go lie down incase they escape their room


----------



## Poppeteer

Hello lovely ladies! :flower:

I know I'm a bit late in this thread but any chance I can join? Please?

I'm due dec 6th (I think!) which seems like years away.... But will come round sooooo quick!


----------



## lynnikins

of course you can join us hun, welcome and congrats on the pregnancy


----------



## letshaveababy

Haven't posted on here in a while. First doctor's appointment today!! I can't believe it's finally here, time is really flying by.


----------



## lynnikins

good luck hun


----------



## tryforbaby2

May myself and my babies be December Snowflakes as well???

We are due for our arrival December 9th!!! (however, we know usually twins don't wait until 40 weeks!!! :lol:)

Thanks Gals!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats! Twins , how exciting! :)


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o tryforbaby2 you can be my bump buddie if you like, we share our due date, lol im likely to go over though as i have done with both boys so far


----------



## rocketb

Ugh - count me in on the "feeling horrible" today group. So nauseous this morning (but didn't throw up) and tired. Might have been my worst morning yet for nausea.


----------



## lynnikins

aww that sucks hun


morning snowflakes


----------



## Pinga

dizzyjoo said:


> Pinga said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is it me or is everyone else feel dead tired and sick sick ?
> 
> Very very tired - but not massively sick! But I am comparing to when I was PG with my son who caused me HUGE amounts of sickness!
> 
> Pinga - not sure you saw my previous post. You said you live near Guildford - I work in Guildford! (You were probably ignoring me!!!) :blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Sorry didn't see your last post, promise I wasn't ignoring you. You have a blueberry too! Whats it going to be next week? 
Haven't actually been sick but feel so sick and weak. :sick:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Morning Ladies,went to bed hungry and woke up still hungry but feeling sick for good measure! Eurghhhhhh :(


----------



## jimjam112

morning ladies i just got up at half 9 havin a few lazy days back to work on thurs but feel good dis mornin!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill join the :sick: group :lol:
been same since 4 weeks! :( i don't even want
to eat anything im currently stuck with drinking ice
cold water :shrug: can't even have a cuppa as it makes
me feel worse, i feel all i can eat is salad which isn't a bad
thing but its getting fresh stuff all the time :dohh:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Is it a raspberry next? I find out Thursday :dance:


----------



## mummydeb

yeah raspberry next.
ill join i feel same sick all the time iv gone of meat, tea infact everything salad and pizza is all i can stomach lately, this is by far the worst pregnacy iv had never felt so ill, plus major heartburn :(


----------



## mummydeb

oh and i used to hate pizza :haha:


----------



## Pingu

Morning Snowflakes, hope you are all well. Not been on for a few days, been totally exhausted. Got a day off work so me and my LO are having a pj day.

So sorry for your loss Mrs.W :hugs:

Welcome to all the new snowflakes xx


----------



## lynnikins

ive just got one kid home today DH has the day off and has taken N out with him :happydance: and ive gotten some stuff sorted upstairs our room is like a chinese laundry at the moment so it feels good to get some of the stuff away and ive finally hung the curtain, got to do that in the boys room next so they cant pull the blanket away from the window and wake up early each morning. it seems the landlord has velcroed the curtain bunting on around the window so im thinking of getting some strong velcro and putting it down the sides of the window and the curtain to secure it so the boys dont pull it open all the time, i just have to trim the curtains as they are way long as they used to hang in the living room at our old old house so are a full drop, i dont mind much cutting them caus they were cheap anyway lol


----------



## Celesse

Hi ladies. 

I had an EPAU scan today as I had some spotting at the weekend. Baby had heartbeat and is measuring 7+3 which gives an EDD of 24th Dec. But they are wrong wrong wrong!!!! That would have meant I would have had to ovulate on 2nd April and opks where still negative. So I'm leaving my ticker as it is and ignoring thier due date. If they keep this due date at my 12 week scan I may use it for work to finish earlier and if viability becomes an issue. 

Also I have a corpus luteal cyst on my left ovary. It's about 2cm. I was half expecting it as I know thats the side I ovulated from and had a bit of dull pain on the left side around 4/5 weeks. 

And I've been on the phone to my midwife and arranged my booking appointment and discussed birth plans. She was expecting me to rebel and want a HBAC and suggested looking at rebeling and trying to deliver in the about to open birthing centre instead. Whether they will take me is another matter. 

So all in all a good day.


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies its nice to see your all getting on loverly,im also doing good as still feeling sick,very tired and boobs still killing me so to me its a sign baby is doing great,i saw my midwife for the first time yesterday and my scan has been booked for the 27th may so im getting very excited for it but wish it would come quicker as i just want to see my baby kicking around :),i so wish we could feel them this early on hehe x x


----------



## flashy09

I am due December 3rd. Can I join? I didn't even realize this group existed!


----------



## letshaveababy

flashy09 said:


> I am due December 3rd. Can I join? I didn't even realize this group existed!

We're due the same day!! Is this your first? This is my 4th. :dohh:


----------



## mummylove

This sickness is getting to me ive been sick after lunch and just after tea :( I thought it was dying down


----------



## jimjam112

oh my god food aversions r kickin in full time dont want to eat anything at all but hand me a burger and chips and id devour it!!!!!


----------



## mummylove

Wish I could keep a nice meal down lol


----------



## lynnikins

aww mummylove that sucks

celesse good news on the scan ,edd's are often out by a couple of days lol only really a concern if your worried about being induced or pressured to induce for being overdue good luck with the fight for a hbac.

I made the biscuts at last and EJ just gobbled one but hes getting very mad at me now wanting his dinner so id best go make him a scrambled egg or something


----------



## jimjam112

mummylove said:


> Wish I could keep a nice meal down lol

ha ha i kno sounds like im complaining and some of ye poor women cant keep food down but i just want to eat right and my body wont let me!


----------



## mummylove

When my sickness goes i cant wait to start eating spc bol and casseroles again


----------



## tannembaum

My diet is so bad atm.
I've completely gone off veg!! MIL made me a roast dinner the other day and I was so disgusted she put carrots, cabbage etc on my plate!!
I had the same prob with sweetcorn in my last pregnancy lol.
I'm finding it weird as my cravings in the first tri last time were cabbage and brussel sprouts!!!!


----------



## mummylove

Ive nto really had chance to eat to much veg as im throwing up off meals :(


----------



## Dinnerlady74

mummylove said:


> When my sickness goes i cant wait to start eating spc bol and casseroles again

I made a huge spag bol in the slow cooker on sunday and have been eating it for the past 3 days! lol :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

I was sick 4 times last night :-( this is new lol


----------



## mummylove

Dinnerlady74 said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> When my sickness goes i cant wait to start eating spc bol and casseroles again
> 
> I made a huge spag bol in the slow cooker on sunday and have been eating it for the past 3 days! lol :)Click to expand...

Jealous lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ha ha,you should be it was fit! :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

im so different from you guys as im craving all veg and salad but dont want eat anything else really like ive also gone off spag bol n things like that but could eat a sunday dinner everyday but its mainly got have mash n veg on lol,i even got my mum to cook me a chicken broth for me as ive been craving that n i cant cook it as nice as she does :) x x


----------



## NDH

Saw my baby today and his little beating heart :cloud9: Sadly I didn't get any pictures. (I didn't ask though, too shy). One little bean right where it should be measuring 6w6d, bang on the dates I was expecting. (Baby itself measuring 7w1d but sac a couple days behind). I'm in love already :cloud9:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

NDH thats good news! :) 
Wishing4baby3 im the same,craving roast dinners but not all carverys do mash unfortunatley and hate making them myself! Im really into broccoli at the moment with loads of gravy! Mmm


----------



## wishing4baby3

dinnerlady i wonder if we are having the same sex then with having simular cravings as i also love broccoli n gravy the most,do you have a hint what baby may be as some mums do :),
ndh so happy for you,there is nothing beta that seeing baby doing great early :) x x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Im convinced im having another girl,as ive had 2 mc`s some years ago and have got it into my head that they must have been boys. It could be all in my head though,but im going to find out the sex as might have to make some changes in the sleeping arrangements if its a boy.


----------



## wishing4baby3

well thats intresting as i have a feeling it may be a girl too but then because id love a girl again i also tell myself no it will be a boy again,im really happy for either dont get me wrong as long as its healthy its all that matters but you cant help but dream of a certain sex can you,cant wait find out now and also my auntie did the same but the other way around but then went on to have a baby girl so i wouldnt tell urself that to much as you may have a little boy in there yet :) x x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I dont mind what sex either,but a girl would be easier as my eldest wouldnt have to share a room then. My youngest is called Millie too :) ( although her real name is Emelia,but she doesnt answer to that) lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

well thats the same for us as it would be easyier with a girl as my oh already had a ds from a past relationship so wouldnt want my dd having to share with a boy lol,but we will see :),lol it funny when they answer to a different name isnt it,we can only call my dd millie though as i dont like it shortened but with my ds even though he is oscar he also answers to ozzy :) x x


----------



## tannembaum

I had roasts most days when I was preg with dd!! I craved Brussels sprouts and cabbage!


----------



## wishing4baby3

eeeek this is making me so excited now,bring on our 20wk scans lol x x


----------



## Celesse

I think I'm having another girl. This pregnancy is almost identical to my last, IB at similar time, nausea pattern the same, even had spotting at a similar time. Only difference is I'm more tired and boobs hurt more.... but thats easily explained as I'm BFing a 14month old monster that doesn't like sleep!

Another girl would be so much easier. Could use all the clothes again, no need to worry about sharing a room.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

wishing4baby3 said:


> eeeek this is making me so excited now,bring on our 20wk scans lol x x

I know i cant wait! :)


----------



## Tigger79

Afternoon ladies, well think today if first day where I don't feel so sick yippee!! Hopefully now starting to feel bit better.
Wishing4baby3 what's your due date mine is dec 5th think your the same?


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm happy with boy or girl!!! Would love a boy to have one of each, but I just love my little girl to death and it would be nice for her to have a sister so close in age :) 

Alia and I both have a terrible cold right now :( It's sucking all my enegry! 
BUT I have a scan booked for the 17th :happydance: Can't wait! Very curious to find out my actual due date!!! 2011 or 2012?!?


----------



## wishing4baby3

Tigger79 said:


> Afternoon ladies, well think today if first day where I don't feel so sick yippee!! Hopefully now starting to feel bit better.
> Wishing4baby3 what's your due date mine is dec 5th think your the same?

:wave: tigger yeah im due the 5th too,when is ur first scan as ive got wait till 27th as they do it more towards 13 wks here :) x


----------



## tannembaum

I'm guessing I won't get my scan until at least the second week of June, just after mine and dd's birthdays. I'm really looking forward to it though as I didn't get a 12 week scan with dd :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

How come you didn't get a scan! :(
my first till be around June time i know
its between 10-12 weeks


----------



## Tigger79

wishing4baby3 said:


> Tigger79 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, well think today if first day where I don't feel so sick yippee!! Hopefully now starting to feel bit better.
> Wishing4baby3 what's your due date mine is dec 5th think your the same?
> 
> :wave: tigger yeah im due the 5th too,when is ur first scan as ive got wait till 27th as they do it more towards 13 wks here :) xClick to expand...

I had one at 7 weeks with this being an Ivf baby but I have to wait til the 26th but on the plus side we will get a better view than having done the week before :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

Tigger79 said:


> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger79 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, well think today if first day where I don't feel so sick yippee!! Hopefully now starting to feel bit better.
> Wishing4baby3 what's your due date mine is dec 5th think your the same?
> 
> :wave: tigger yeah im due the 5th too,when is ur first scan as ive got wait till 27th as they do it more towards 13 wks here :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I had one at 7 weeks with this being an Ivf baby but I have to wait til the 26th but on the plus side we will get a better view than having done the week before :)Click to expand...

o wow i also had my scan at 7wks n 2 days lol,mine was cause of having 2 early m/c before this beanie,we defo will get see a little more im just hoping i cant get any more excited just yet for it cause its driving me mad waiting lolol x


----------



## tannembaum

I had An emergency scan at 7 weeks and then they Wouldn't give me a dating scan. They changed my dates everytime i had a scan after that! I had 3 different edd's, in the end i told them my due date and they agreed to stick with my date


----------



## lynnikins

well its a little over 2 wks to my scan now im excited , and 6 days till my MW appointment, finally some progress


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Im going for my booking in appointment today :)


----------



## XxSamBxX

hey ladies had a scan today and put me forward by 3 weeks so i will be due 27th December :) can i join? xx


----------



## Pixie M

Hello everyone! I've not yet had a booking in appointment with my midwife (it's on Monday) but have already had 3 scans. The last scan said I was due on the 14th December!!! 

Can I join the December Snowflakes please?? x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Well hello Pixiem :) lol


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to the new snowflakes, congratulations


----------



## tannembaum

I'm having such a shitty day today :(
MIL has been looking after Elsie downstairs while I lay in bed resting and feeling sorry for myself :blush: I'm feeling like such a crappy mummy atm as all I want to do is lie in bed.
I've been so sick, throwing up lovely TMI thick, yellow bile all morning....and afternoon.


----------



## mummylove

I feel a crappy mummy atm to. Ive not taken my daughter out since I found out imn pregnant cus im to tired. I do play with her at home but just wish I could do more wiv her


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im the same with DS i can't do much but its 
me feeling too sick to do anything :( makes me feel
really bad but hes happy enough playing at home and 
playing on the garden hopefully it not last long so can
do normal stuff :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

im having a totally crappy today to top it off ive thrown up too many times because of my son having so many dirty nappies that stink the house out and they are both grumpy little sods, i totally overdid it yesterday being out from 9:30am till 6pm then rushing to get the boys in bed then going out for dinner not getting home till 10:40 and having the babysitter talk to OH till after 11 and not going to bed till after midnight, the adrenalin kicked in yesterday but ive been shattered since i got out of bed today and OH has been out by choice all day and just annouced hes barely gonna be home to put the kids in bed before going out with mates for curry and i havent kept any food down , shattered, exausted dont hardly describe how i feel and i have a blooming migraine to top it off


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Pixie M said:


> Hello everyone! I've not yet had a booking in appointment with my midwife (it's on Monday) but have already had 3 scans. The last scan said I was due on the 14th December!!!
> 
> Can I join the December Snowflakes please?? x

Ive been for my booking in appointment today,it was shite! First of all they sent me to the wrong place (surestart centre) so had to race down to the hospital and was 10 minutes late.Then they seemed more bothered about getting OH to stop smoking,although he never smokes in the house and always has the door closed they said all the toxins will still come in(how they get through brick and glass i do not know) In the end he told her we were here for my ante natal and not his smoking! Then i found out ive got the same horrible consultant as last time and that i will more than likely have to have another cs as ive had two emergency ones before. Needless to say ive come home feeling like i could burst into tears, the only good thing is ive got my scan date for 6th june. RANT OVER


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Oh and im due 13th dec but will prob go in the week before if they do a section!


----------



## tannembaum

:-( i worried they'll make me have a section.
Your last section was a few years ago wasn't it? Surely they should let you try for a vbac! :-(


----------



## Dinnerlady74

My last was nearly 9yrs ago but because both of mine were for the same reason ( fetal distress and failure to progress) its not looking good.Plus the consultant ive got is the same one who as i was leaving hospital to bring my new baby home kindly told me if i have another one it will be a c section :(


----------



## tannembaum

Hmm could you ask for a different consultant?? Hopefully he wont recognise you!! :hugs:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Its a she,and it seems she is one of the best there! So although i might not like her or what she has to say she knows her stuff. I will just have to grin and bare her i think :)


----------



## lynnikins

man this week is dragging next wed is my MW appointment and i cant wait i need to know some stuff lol


----------



## Tigger79

Morning ladies how are we all. Well got up this morning to my DD having slap cheek and I have just spent the last 20 mins on the fone chasing midwives asking for a blood test to make sure I'm immune to it as can cause miscarriage. Typical more waiting till someone calls me back. At least I haven't been sick this morning

X


----------



## lynnikins

i woke up really worried this morning caus in the last few days other than tiredness which i can put down to other causes than pregnancy all my symptoms have been dissappering which had me worried but i just got a huge wave of nausea for no apparent reason so im trusting thats a good sign, im just parinoid caus of all the bleeding and spotting ive had i really really really need my scan not to be 2 wks away still


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> man this week is dragging next wed is my MW appointment and i cant wait i need to know some stuff lol

Got mine Monday feels like its dragged


----------



## missmayhem

good morning ladies, sorry i have been MIA but revision is taking hold.....

got the midwife next wed and my scan two weeks today, so that's all to look forward too.

nausea is not as bad as it has been but last night crept back in a little...

on the plus side i finally have carpet in the house, 6 months after the old flooring was lifted!!!!! so so pleased with it


----------



## tannembaum

Tigger - hope they call you back and You're immune! Hope your lo is okay too :)

Lynn - symptoms usually lessen around 10 weeks so try not to worry and enjoy :)


I've been sick as a dog again this morning! Cornflakes came out of my nose lol.
I'm a little worried though as i managed to pee myself again whilst being violently sick even though i had a wee first. I'm back at work in a week and i dont want to wet myself there! 
I suppose i will just have to take some wetwipes and spare clothes with me as its a two hour bus ride to get home!


----------



## tannembaum

Gosh isn't pregnancy glamourus! (Sp?)


----------



## Tigger79

Well it's not looking good on the slap cheek front looks like I have it to my cheeks are bright red!


----------



## mummylove

wots slap cheek


----------



## Tigger79

It's a viral infection common in children in the five rash viruses measles, rubella, shingles and rosa something, can cause miscarriage in first 20 weeks apparently only small hands and small chance baby can develop fluid behind muscles, most pregnant women who get it have healthy baby but also risk there, sure it will all be fine


----------



## jimjam112

tannembaum said:


> Tigger - hope they call you back and You're immune! Hope your lo is okay too :)
> 
> Lynn - symptoms usually lessen around 10 weeks so try not to worry and enjoy :)
> 
> 
> I've been sick as a dog again this morning! Cornflakes came out of my nose lol.
> I'm a little worried though as i managed to pee myself again whilst being violently sick even though i had a wee first. I'm back at work in a week and i dont want to wet myself there!
> I suppose i will just have to take some wetwipes and spare clothes with me as its a two hour bus ride to get home!

You poor pet:hugs:


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks jimjam :)


----------



## tannembaum

Tigger - fingers crossed everything is ok!


----------



## Tigger79

tannembaum said:


> Tigger - fingers crossed everything is ok!

Thanks x


----------



## lynnikins

just found out i coulda died last night !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

lynnikins said:


> just found out i coulda died last night !!!!!!!!!!!

How come! :huh:
And happy 10 weeks!




And to anyone who might know
can plain muller rice make heartburn worse or nausea?
:dohh:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> just found out i coulda died last night !!!!!!!!!!!

What!! :(


----------



## lynnikins

I went to heat up the leftovers of the chinesse i orderd for dinner last night and looked at the spring roll that i had taken a bite from last night and saw seafood in it !! im really really allergic to seafood i must have just missed injesting any directly last night but i was very stuffed up last night and feeling ill after dinner. I had ordered a vege spring roll specifically and they sent me the wrong kind, im so glad i had left it to the side caus i was full caus if id actually eaten any more of it i would have wound up very very sick with a swollen airway and DH wasnt home last night and the kids were in bed i could have just passed out on the floor downstairs and died before DH got home!!.. 
i know my allergy to shellfish well as its had me hospitalised before but i am so careful about what i eat that i dont carry a steriod pen with me. No wonder i was wheezing all night and felt so gross had i eaten even a teaspoon worth of prawn then i woulda been in serious trouble. i guess thats no more spring rolls for ages now caus i cant take the risk.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Omg glad you are ok,and hope you have some strong words for the takeaway!


----------



## mamawannabee

We are due December 24th with our first! So many holiday babies to be, congrats to you all!


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> I went to heat up the leftovers of the chinesse i orderd for dinner last night and looked at the spring roll that i had taken a bite from last night and saw seafood in it !! im really really allergic to seafood i must have just missed injesting any directly last night but i was very stuffed up last night and feeling ill after dinner. I had ordered a vege spring roll specifically and they sent me the wrong kind, im so glad i had left it to the side caus i was full caus if id actually eaten any more of it i would have wound up very very sick with a swollen airway and DH wasnt home last night and the kids were in bed i could have just passed out on the floor downstairs and died before DH got home!!..
> i know my allergy to shellfish well as its had me hospitalised before but i am so careful about what i eat that i dont carry a steriod pen with me. No wonder i was wheezing all night and felt so gross had i eaten even a teaspoon worth of prawn then i woulda been in serious trouble. i guess thats no more spring rolls for ages now caus i cant take the risk.

Jesus dats awful stupid b******d!


----------



## missmayhem

is it just me who loves come time with me!!!!!!!!! makes me laugh so much


----------



## tannembaum

Come dine with me??
I love it!


----------



## jimjam112

Hope ur feelin better Lynnikins is say u got a fright when u saw it!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah im feeling better this morning, after throwing up my dinner last night caus i got myself so parnoid and put off food from the experience.

DH is working today so it doesnt feel like the weekend


----------



## Jennifaerie

Glad you are feeling better x


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> yeah im feeling better this morning, after throwing up my dinner last night caus i got myself so parnoid and put off food from the experience.
> 
> DH is working today so it doesnt feel like the weekend

Glad ur feeling better!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

aww its turning into a nice day outside but i have a house to clean :( boo hiss


----------



## mummylove

Im off to footie today yay final home game of season


----------



## missmayhem

i've finished work sop curled up watching film 4, aquamarine is on


----------



## mummylove

Think my baby as had a bumpy ride today lol


----------



## stephaniexx

can i join you ladies? i was due 30th november but my scan yesterday put me back to 2nd december :D xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi stephaniexx and welcome! :hi:

I'm having a worrywart, paranoid day.... I really want my scan so that I know Pip is well....


----------



## lynnikins

Anna i know how that feels i really do


----------



## Patti Cakes

Anna - that day happens for me almost every other day! Hang in there :)

I feel worried now because my morning sickness is lessening. Geez, you'd think I'd be happy about that, but I worry it's too early... I can't wait until my scan on Wednesday!


----------



## Celesse

I'm having a worry-dont-feel-as-sick day as well. It has happened last 2 Saturdays with the less nausea and I think its cos I get to sleep a bit longer and can snack when I want on what I want as not at work.


----------



## Emleexx

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm due the 25th of December. Currently being cautious as I was measuring a week behind at early ultrasound after some light spotting. Next scan is not until the 27th... Boo hoo =(


----------



## DianaB

Hey there I was wondering if I can join I'm due Dec 8th :flower:


----------



## missmayhem

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi stephaniexx and welcome! :hi:
> 
> I'm having a worrywart, paranoid day.... I really want my scan so that I know Pip is well....

i'm sure pip is fine, your first scan went well.

i've really relaxed, never thought i would


----------



## NGRidley

hello all!
I announced it to the world (via facebook) yesterday. Makes me a little nervous, but I have a doppler so I can here mini Q's heartbeat :)


----------



## tannembaum

So I've just realised I am without a bump buddy....any takers? Lol :)


----------



## lynnikins

i will Tanya if you dont mind we are a bit apart lol


----------



## 1babylost

Anyone nauseous? I am but never seem to throw up! ugh!


----------



## Jen1802

I am! It seems worse in the morning, I have to force myself to eat or have a cup of tea and usually feel better after I've had that. Its not good making dd's breakfast though as I always feed her first and the smell of her heinz baby porridge makes me want to throw up! Bleugh! xo


----------



## Becyboo__x

1babylost said:


> Anyone nauseous? I am but never seem to throw up! ugh!

Im really bad have been since 4 weeks :(!
just got worse and worse but i don't throw up
its just constant bad nausea :cry: its awful i can't
stomach food either i end up sipping water and eating
tiny bits of dry things :(


----------



## lynnikins

Jen1802 said:


> I am! It seems worse in the morning, I have to force myself to eat or have a cup of tea and usually feel better after I've had that. Its not good making dd's breakfast though as I always feed her first and the smell of her heinz baby porridge makes me want to throw up! Bleugh! xo

well my boys dont have heinz baby porriage i refused to spend money on it when normal porriage plus some yogurt tastes the same and is under half the price lol but the smell of making them breakfast always makes me want to puke. or the smell of their nappies in the morning does if their breakfast doesnt lol


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks lynn.

Right so everything is pissing my off at the mo!!

I hate living here and want my own house back!!!
We moved in with mil and bil in February as we were sick of private renting and having to move all the time as the landlord wanted their house back. We've moved twice since lo was born due to this!
So we decided we were going to get a council house until we had enough money saved to buy our own home. 
But its just not happening!!! I cant see how we will ever get a council house/flat as even the shittiest places in Bristol have about 20 people bidding on them and they all are a higher priority than us too!!!

I just don't know what to do!!! I cant live here much longer I'm so unhappy, I'm crying most days.


I don't even think we're going to be able to private rent again as I'm being made redundant in June.

I don't want to be stuck here!!!!!! Its the tiniest 3 bed house ever aswell and we have 4 adults and soon to be 2 children living here!

I'm worried this is going to stress me out so much I'm going to have bp problems in this pregnancy too!!!


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry for the rant, just really needed to get It off my chest.


----------



## lynnikins

tannembaum said:


> Thanks lynn.
> 
> Right so everything is pissing my off at the mo!!
> 
> I hate living here and want my own house back!!!
> We moved in with mil and bil in February as we were sick of private renting and having to move all the time as the landlord wanted their house back. We've moved twice since lo was born due to this!
> So we decided we were going to get a council house until we had enough money saved to buy our own home.
> But its just not happening!!! I cant see how we will ever get a council house/flat as even the shittiest places in Bristol have about 20 people bidding on them and they all are a higher priority than us too!!!
> 
> I just don't know what to do!!! I cant live here much longer I'm so unhappy, I'm crying most days.
> 
> 
> I don't even think we're going to be able to private rent again as I'm being made redundant in June.
> 
> I don't want to be stuck here!!!!!! Its the tiniest 3 bed house ever aswell and we have 4 adults and soon to be 2 children living here!
> 
> I'm worried this is going to stress me out so much I'm going to have bp problems in this pregnancy too!!!

:hugs: i know the worries we do privately rent but get housing benifit to help us and its a small 2 bed place which will work till baby is 6 months old but then we will either have to keep baby in our room or move caus theres not room in with the boys for a 3rd kid. our contract is up in the begining of December so if things work out then DH could be on a different job and we could relocate to where hes doing his training for a while then once hes fully trainined get a better place closer to where hes working ( probably up around Hitchin' or Luton ) where property is much cheaper than where we are now.


----------



## Jen1802

tannembaum said:


> Sorry for the rant, just really needed to get It off my chest.

Don't be apologising, it sounds really stressful! DH and I are are trying to rent out our house at the moment and we're in the middle of moving to another house that we are privately renting. I know it sounds like we're being stupid going to rent somewhere when we have a mortgage on another house but I hate the area we live in, we were only supposed to live here for 3 years then sell and move on but we're in negative equity and can't sell because of that. There is nothing worse than living somewhere you don't want to live, I ended up with depression for awhile after dd was born because of it. Can you not lie and say that you are homeless? I don't agree with it but you can be guaranteed thats what most other people do to get a council house! Two of my friends live in housing executive houses and they both lied and said they were single parents who were homeless, they both got houses within a month. xoxo


----------



## lynnikins

we wouldnt get a council house in this area unless we were evicted :( but ive been looking at the area we want to move to and it looks good, lol can get somewhere £300+ cheaper per month, and that money would yes end up being spent on a car and fuel but for us it would be worth it


----------



## tannembaum

I have thought about that but I think they are likely to put me and lo into a women and baby hostel and oh in a mens hostel while they find somewhere to put us and then they will most likely move us to a flat in a very rough area. 
This happened to my brother and his gf and newborn son a few Years back and they had to get rehoused asap as the people in the flat didn't like that they were from a different area and threatened to stab them all!!!!! 

There are some really horrible places in Bristol :(

I'm gonna talk to my midwife on Friday at my booking appointment and see if she can help me go up a band(make me a priority ) but I don't know if she'll be able to help.

I don't think the hormones are helping the situation at the mo.


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: i know one of my friends was told when she was pregnant with her second that if she had a girl she would get moved up a band and they would go on what the gender scan said, but she had a boy and only got moved out of her 1 bed place to a 2 bed place after her youngest turned 1


----------



## tannembaum

We're only entitled to two bedrooms even with two children regardless of sex until Elsie turns 10. I don't mind though as long we get somewhere to live!


----------



## lynnikins

i hope you can find somewhere hun what kind of price range do you need for the private market?


----------



## letshaveababy

tannembaum said:


> Thanks lynn.
> 
> Right so everything is pissing my off at the mo!!
> 
> I hate living here and want my own house back!!!
> We moved in with mil and bil in February as we were sick of private renting and having to move all the time as the landlord wanted their house back. We've moved twice since lo was born due to this!
> So we decided we were going to get a council house until we had enough money saved to buy our own home.
> But its just not happening!!! I cant see how we will ever get a council house/flat as even the shittiest places in Bristol have about 20 people bidding on them and they all are a higher priority than us too!!!
> 
> I just don't know what to do!!! I cant live here much longer I'm so unhappy, I'm crying most days.
> 
> 
> I don't even think we're going to be able to private rent again as I'm being made redundant in June.
> 
> I don't want to be stuck here!!!!!! Its the tiniest 3 bed house ever aswell and we have 4 adults and soon to be 2 children living here!
> 
> I'm worried this is going to stress me out so much I'm going to have bp problems in this pregnancy too!!!

You and I have a lot in common!! DH, our 3 kids and I were living in the in-law's house for 2 1/2 years!! We first moved there because we couldn't afford our rent where we were living. Then I decided to go back to school to get my Administrative Assistant Diploma, so we stayed there to help us out with that. Then, right after I graduated I got a great job and we were going to move out, but DH decided, after watching me go to school, that he wanted to go back to school, too. 

It was the most stressful time I have ever had in my life. Even more stressful than not affording my rent!! There was MIL, FIL, and DH's grandfather, plus me, DH, and 3 kids. Oh ya, and 3 dogs!! It's a decent sized house, but not when there's that many people living in it. 

I'm assuming the "private" and "council" renting are similar to our "low income housing" and "private" renting here. About halfway through DH's schooling we decided to move out of the in-law's house. It was too stressful and MIL and I were not getting along anymore. We are renting privately now. Our landlord is very good! We see him once a month when he comes to pick up rent. It's a smaller house, but it's 4 bedrooms, laundry, 2 bathrooms, huge yard, garage.... Rent here is RIDICULOUSLY priced! I could easily have a smaller mortgage payment than what I pay in rent, but the problem is the down payment. Hopefully one day, but for now our little house does us well, and we'll still have room when baby gets here, since we have enough bedrooms.

I hope all goes well for you. I know at one point I was so sure that nothing would turn out right and that I'd be stuck living somewhere I didn't want to be. But you just have to be patient. Good luck with your house hunting!


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you for your post :) glad you managed to move out and be happy!
Lynn - I'm unsure if we could go private unless I can find a new job as rent here is quite expensive, like £600 for a small 2 bed flat!


----------



## Celesse

Have you tried any Housing Associations Tannembaum? One of the guys I used to work with suggested it to me when we where looking as council list wasn't happening. He had found a lovely flat through the one of the Housing Associations. I don't think its quite as secure as council but the rent is the same price range. 

We are very lucky and have a 2 bedroom council flat in one of the nicest parts of Newcastle. Downside of it is we are pretty much stuck here as it will take a lot for another property to be as good a deal as we have here. I defaintly don't take it for granted and am thankful everyday we got this place.


----------



## mummylove

tannembaum said:


> We're only entitled to two bedrooms even with two children regardless of sex until Elsie turns 10. I don't mind though as long we get somewhere to live!

Me and OH ended up private renting cus it was gonna take to long to get a place with council we get £493 a month towards are rent and get full council tax so we only av to pay £60 on top of our rent a month.


----------



## lovingmom2

Jen1802 said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just really needed to get It off my chest.
> 
> Don't be apologising, it sounds really stressful! DH and I are are trying to rent out our house at the moment and we're in the middle of moving to another house that we are privately renting. I know it sounds like we're being stupid going to rent somewhere when we have a mortgage on another house but I hate the area we live in, we were only supposed to live here for 3 years then sell and move on but we're in negative equity and can't sell because of that. There is nothing worse than living somewhere you don't want to live, I ended up with depression for awhile after dd was born because of it. Can you not lie and say that you are homeless? I don't agree with it but you can be guaranteed thats what most other people do to get a council house! Two of my friends live in housing executive houses and they both lied and said they were single parents who were homeless, they both got houses within a month. xoxoClick to expand...

We do the same thing with a property of ours. We didn't want to live there because it's just to small and I don't care for the area. So, we rent it out and got the house we wanted. I love the new home but it's always scary what if the renter doesn't pay. We aren't rich so covering both mortgages are tough!


----------



## lovingmom2

Sorry all! I haven't been on in weeks. I had my scan on the 5th and the doctor pushed my due date back to December 20th! So, even closer to Christmas for me. My next appointment is on June 9th and she said I will probably have another scan then too. 

Hopefully everyone is doing well! I haven't been feeling so good. Sleeping all the time, and sick. I never even want to turn the computer on!


----------



## lynnikins

Tanya you would die if you lived where i do then lol, our share of the rent is about £400 per month plus council tax the coucil put the rest towards the £1100 rent we pay per month, its a pita but we couldnt afford to be anywhere close to where DH works otherwise and his job isnt a good enough one for him to want to commute further than he already does for it.
We are on the council list and can bid for properties around the area but most are in worse condtion than this house and wouldnt make alot of difference in what we spend on rent each month :( i could easily have a morgage for less than the rent on this place but got no savings and too much debt to consider it atm, need to win lotto big


----------



## Jen1802

lovingmom2 said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just really needed to get It off my chest.
> 
> Don't be apologising, it sounds really stressful! DH and I are are trying to rent out our house at the moment and we're in the middle of moving to another house that we are privately renting. I know it sounds like we're being stupid going to rent somewhere when we have a mortgage on another house but I hate the area we live in, we were only supposed to live here for 3 years then sell and move on but we're in negative equity and can't sell because of that. There is nothing worse than living somewhere you don't want to live, I ended up with depression for awhile after dd was born because of it. Can you not lie and say that you are homeless? I don't agree with it but you can be guaranteed thats what most other people do to get a council house! Two of my friends live in housing executive houses and they both lied and said they were single parents who were homeless, they both got houses within a month. xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> We do the same thing with a property of ours. We didn't want to live there because it's just to small and I don't care for the area. So, we rent it out and got the house we wanted. I love the new home but it's always scary what if the renter doesn't pay. We aren't rich so covering both mortgages are tough!Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I keep having minor panic attacks that we're not going to find anyone to rent our place and will have to keep paying rent and the mortgage. We're not rich either by any means and this will stretch us financially, that and the fact that we are moving further away from our jobs closer to family and that means an hour long commute each way 5 days per week and the cost of fuel which goes along with it. I know its the best decision for us but only if we can get our house rented. How long did it take you to find someone to rent your place? I've prepared myself for having to cover both the rent and our mortgage for two months but any longer than that and I will be freaking out!! xoox


----------



## lauzie84

hi ladies - sorry I've been AWOL for a while. The hyperemesis is back with avengence! 

Welcome to all the new snowflakes! Its getting close to our scans now!

xxx


----------



## tannembaum

Unfortunately housing assossiation is on the same bidding system here.
It will work out I'm just being a bit hormonal at the mo :haha:

Lauzie - you poor thing!!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LolaLou

MEEEEE!! My 3rd baby is due Dec. 18th! Stick, baby, stick!


----------



## Celesse

crappy crappy crap crap. I'm off work poorly with dizziness and LO has gone to her child minder. CM just rang to ask if I'm picking LO up early as I usually do on a Tuesday to go to BFing support group. I'm not going to BFing support group but I'm hiding the fact I'm pregnant and off from the CM. So I've got to go a whole hour early to get LO. And also I need to get dressed into work clothes and make up. fail. Big big fail. 

Probably not the biggest problem in the world, but I could have done with that extra hour of feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## stephaniexx

11 week scan piccy :D guesses anyone?? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lynnikins

morning girls


----------



## jimjam112

stephaniexx said:


> 11 week scan piccy :D guesses anyone?? :flower:

So hard to tell but lovely pic!


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> morning girls

Mornin lynnikins!!!


----------



## tannembaum

Boy?


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh i cant decide what i want for lunch i forgot to get Ham with the shopping so if have a baked potato it will be hamless :( although i do have sour cream hmmmm i wonder if i could knock together some spicy wedges or something. lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

mmm paprika and garlic wedges! I had my booking in appointment today all sorted, will be having baby at Sharoe Green unit in Preston. Consultant led due to family history but a low risk pregnancy at the minute. 12 week scan is 3 weeks tomorrow :dance: I can't wait to see smudge again!


----------



## Pingu

stephaniexx said:


> 11 week scan piccy :D guesses anyone?? :flower:

I am going to guess girl :flower:


----------



## Pingu

Afternoon Snowflakes, hope you are all well. All going okay here apart from I am still so exhausted. I only have 6 more sleeps to go until our scan, so excited.

Welcome to the new snowflakes xxx


----------



## missmayhem

hello all how are we keeping


----------



## lynnikins

yay exciting not long now then Pinga, my scan is next friday so still 9 days away but my MW appointment is tomorrow


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> hello all how are we keeping

got a crook neck and shoulder today i must have slept funny but its all achy and sore, DH is moaning at me from work about not feeling great either so it looks like im cooking tonight


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

heya im due around december 16th..


----------



## missmayhem

my MW app is also tomorrow!!!


----------



## babydue2011

Hi there :) I am due the 21st and this is my first.


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi there everyone x x 
first off congrats to all the happy expectant mummies :D
according to my LMP my due date is the 20th of dec but have my 12 week scan on the 8th june so could change x x x
wishing every one a happy n healthy 9 months, well whats left of it haha x x x x x


----------



## MommyXWhite11

Have an ultrasound confirmation! I am high risk because of really bad blood pressure but I had it with my other 2 pregnancies so I am hoping for a happy and healthy next 30 weeks! Hello and congrats to everyone!


----------



## rocketb

Woo! I threw up for the first time last night! And again this morning! Both times while brushing my teeth. 

It feels weirdly like an accomplishment... but now I'm dreading brushing my teeth tonight. I'm also leaving on a business trip this afternoon and won't be back home until late Friday night, so I hope the hotel toilets are nice and clean....and that I don't get too tired out with all the walking and work.


----------



## pink_phoenix

rocketb said:


> Woo! I threw up for the first time last night! And again this morning! Both times while brushing my teeth.
> 
> It feels weirdly like an accomplishment... but now I'm dreading brushing my teeth tonight. I'm also leaving on a business trip this afternoon and won't be back home until late Friday night, so I hope the hotel toilets are nice and clean....and that I don't get too tired out with all the walking and work.

you will soon get sick of it tho haha! i thought it was cute at 1st but now not even being able to go down stairs in the house while ppl are eating or walking past the canteen at work with out gipping everywhere is anythin but cute x x x hope you dont get it to bad and your buisness trip isnt to tiering x x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

pink_phoenix said:


> hi there everyone x x
> first off congrats to all the happy expectant mummies :D
> according to my LMP my due date is the 20th of dec but have my 12 week scan on the 8th june so could change x x x
> wishing every one a happy n healthy 9 months, well whats left of it haha x x x x x

Awww thats not fair im due 13th dec and have got to wait til the 9th june for my scan,by which time i will be 13 wks! :(


----------



## lovingmom2

Jen1802 said:


> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just really needed to get It off my chest.
> 
> Don't be apologising, it sounds really stressful! DH and I are are trying to rent out our house at the moment and we're in the middle of moving to another house that we are privately renting. I know it sounds like we're being stupid going to rent somewhere when we have a mortgage on another house but I hate the area we live in, we were only supposed to live here for 3 years then sell and move on but we're in negative equity and can't sell because of that. There is nothing worse than living somewhere you don't want to live, I ended up with depression for awhile after dd was born because of it. Can you not lie and say that you are homeless? I don't agree with it but you can be guaranteed thats what most other people do to get a council house! Two of my friends live in housing executive houses and they both lied and said they were single parents who were homeless, they both got houses within a month. xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> We do the same thing with a property of ours. We didn't want to live there because it's just to small and I don't care for the area. So, we rent it out and got the house we wanted. I love the new home but it's always scary what if the renter doesn't pay. We aren't rich so covering both mortgages are tough!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, I keep having minor panic attacks that we're not going to find anyone to rent our place and will have to keep paying rent and the mortgage. We're not rich either by any means and this will stretch us financially, that and the fact that we are moving further away from our jobs closer to family and that means an hour long commute each way 5 days per week and the cost of fuel which goes along with it. I know its the best decision for us but only if we can get our house rented. How long did it take you to find someone to rent your place? I've prepared myself for having to cover both the rent and our mortgage for two months but any longer than that and I will be freaking out!! xooxClick to expand...

We put an add online with the local newspaper. We got about 20 calls within 3 weeks. We meet about 5 people and fell in love with our current tenant. She was moved in about 10 days after we posted the ad. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

Welcome to all the new girls and good luck mommyxwhite! 

Rocketb, I know the feeling!!!! I get sick brushing my teeth at night. It sucks so bad!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Dinnerlady74 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> hi there everyone x x
> first off congrats to all the happy expectant mummies :D
> according to my LMP my due date is the 20th of dec but have my 12 week scan on the 8th june so could change x x x
> wishing every one a happy n healthy 9 months, well whats left of it haha x x x x x
> 
> Awww thats not fair im due 13th dec and have got to wait til the 9th june for my scan,by which time i will be 13 wks! :(Click to expand...

i was suprised i got mine so soon but then again all my apointments have been early, my 1st with the midwife was at 5 week, then ma 1st hospital appoinment for ma booking thingy and blood tests was 8 week x x driving me mad waitint inbetween tho :nope: x x


----------



## lynnikins

you just wait lol the month between appointments takes forever and those of us not on our first wont be seen between 16ish weeks and our 20wk scan which could be as late as 23 wks lol


----------



## tannembaum

I'm not going to be as lucky lol!!
I'm probs going to be under consultant care as DD was an emcs and I had preeclampsia. I'm so sick of hospitals!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

tannembaum said:


> I'm not going to be as lucky lol!!
> I'm probs going to be under consultant care as DD was an emcs and I had preeclampsia. I'm so sick of hospitals!!

Ive got to meet with my consultant on the 21st june "Just to say hello"! I just know shes going to tell me i have to have a c section after having 2 emcs already! :(


----------



## Celesse

I think I'm meant to go for my argument with the consultant at 20 weeks.


----------



## tannembaum

:haha: hope it goes well!


----------



## Emleexx

Hi all,

How is everyone feeling? I'm extremely tired, sensitive and swollen boobs and dizzy! Anyone else with dizziness?

Xx


----------



## tannembaum

I had some dizziness last night but I was starving so it was probably due to that :blush:


----------



## Celesse

I'm off work with dizziness. Its more room-spinny than fuzzy-head dizziness. Doctor reckons its an inner ear infection, but I don't agree with him and think its a morning sickness variation.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ive been exactly the same hun,i find if i dont eat as soon as im hungry i go dizzy and feel sick although touch wood i havnt actually hurled yet! :)


----------



## lynnikins

hope you feel better celesse.

Im light headed this morning but that might be cause ive already cleaned the bathroom washed the floors , put a load of washing on , made breakfast for 3 , read stories to 2 and danced for 30min to a kids music CD and all ive had to eat or drink is a cuppa tea. lol

got a friend coming this afternoon after my MW appointment which i havent found a babysitter for :( so have to take the boys and knowing my luck it will rain when we have to leave. 
Still got to vaccum the Hall/stairs and living room and fold and put away the clean washing and stick a second load of washing on


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

feel very tired and constantly queasy. Having a lazy day in pj's today.


----------



## lynnikins

sounds like fun Pinga ( the lazy day not the tired and queasy ) i wish i could but got to get things sorted round here caus its geting me down looking at the mess everyday


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to all the new December Snowflakes x


----------



## missmayhem

had app with midwife and classed as high risk and under consultant care........

she seems lovely put my mind at ease and answered all my questions

now back to the revision

lynn hope urs went well


----------



## Sketcher

Not sure if I'm on the list, according to Internet calculator I'm due dec30th! I have a scan on Monday so hopefully I'll know for sure then x


----------



## mummydeb

hello how is everyone?
missmayhem......im also high risk and will be under consultan care, well im booked for one appointment with him then see what he thinks but my mind at ease more than likely. can i ask why you are?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey

sorry didnt get to introduce myself properly yest!
Im Tracie and im 23
Im a high risk pregnancy
This is my 7th pregnancy with no living children 
I have a chromosome abnormality that ends my pregnancys
I am further than iv ever been before. 
I have to have a prenatal care NT scan as my dating scan
There checking for any abnormalitys s/he might have if worst 
a bad egg managed to survive ( which is low)
This is the first with my now partner

So yes hello :)​


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Hi,fingers crossed that this is THE one hun! :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

had a scan today and she wouldnt sit still... kept trying to hide lol. but wow was amazing


----------



## lauzie84

Fingers crossed Tracie that this little beany stays stuck!

Feeling like crap this evening. Feel as though I could throw up, but nothings coming up for a change. Also feel really constipated and need a poo :blush:

xxx


----------



## lynnikins

tracie i hope this baby sticks and you can carry it to full term

My MW appointment went well ,other than the bruise from where she jabbed me, she didnt have access to my blood results from a month ago so i have to bug the doctor about that myself it seems lol, im booked to see a consultant at 16wks to discuss growth scans caus i didnt measure big with either of the boys but Nate was 9lb 10oz and EJ was 10lb 12oz so chances are this one could be bigger and they dont like women having 11lb + babies lol so if im lucky i'll wiggle a couple of extra scans just to make sure im not hiding another big baby in there lol, other than that all is go ahead for my scan next friday, the MW wasnt concerend about my spotting caus its stopped now ( thankfully ) and doesnt think it was anything bad or to do with baby


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Wow Lynnikins did you have your whoppers naturally?


----------



## tannembaum

Tracie - congrats!! I hope everything goes to plan :)



My pregnancy craving with DD came back today BUT its a sweet chilli chicken king deal from burger king that doesn't exist anymore!!!! :'(
I did have my daily fix of garlic bread though :haha:

I've weighed myself too and I've only put on 2lbs and as OH says *TMI* thats basically a big poo :haha: so maybe I haven't put anyweight on yet LOL!!
I'm glad though as I managed to put on a stone in the first tri last time around!!!!!


----------



## mummydeb

i put a stone on last time to and this time so far only a few pounds hoping mines just a poo to :haha:


----------



## nasacha

add me too please, im currently due December 17th, my first scan will be early june and you never know my dates could be changed,
im 26, 27 when baby arrives. This will be my first.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

woke up bang on 3am... i wanted an apple!!!

got up at 4 and raided my mums apple bowl! hehe

Now i have indigestion and sickness... lol.


----------



## tannembaum

Grr work are doing my head in already!!! I officially started back at work after my maternity leave on the 17th but I've had a weeks holiday so I'm back to work on The 24th (four days time!! Or two if you don't count the weekend) and they still haven't told me my hours!!! I keep telling them I need to know to arrange childcare but they don't seem to care!!!!!! I dont know what to do :(


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I would ring them up and ask again,if they still dont tell you just go in at a time that works for you! If they cant be arsed telling you what else can you do? :)


----------



## tannembaum

I keep ringing them to be told "I'll just go and check and call you back" they never call back.
Yeah I guess I could just turn up when I want. I'm just worried they'll find a way of Getting out of paying me my redundancy pay in June.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Well in that case i would turn up first thing and then they wont be able to say anything,maybe they are just being awkward. They have had long enough to sort your hours out if they are different from before? Could you go in and speak to them face to face so they wont be able to fob you off? Im sure you can do without this stress,its hard enough going back after mat leave as it is!:hugs:


----------



## lauzie84

Sorry to hear your work are being crappy tannembaum. Like Dinnerlady suggested, could you maybe pop into work so they can't fob you off?

Lynnikins - wowzers! That was a big baby! I struggled getting amy out at 6lb 9! lol! Where they natural births?

Well my OH is being an arse today. He has the morning off as he hasn't got much work on. I felt sick all last night and didn't really sleep too good, so when Amy woke this morning at 6:50 I asked him to get up with her. The response was " I'm not getting up, I'm tired!" and he went back to sleep! :gun: Arsehole! Now, bearing in mind I'm off work sick. Any other time he would have to get up with her as he looks after her each morning and then I take over when I get back from work in the afternoon. He's still in bed now and I've been trundling about the house making lots of noise! He's in for a frosty reception when he finally gets up!


----------



## lynnikins

lauzie84 said:


> Lynnikins - wowzers! That was a big baby! I struggled getting amy out at 6lb 9! lol! Where they natural births?




Dinnerlady74 said:


> Wow Lynnikins did you have your whoppers naturally?

Yes they were Natural births, my mum had 2 babies over 10lb, tbh i think the bigger they are the easier they come lol as they use their feet to push themselves out lol and gravity can help alot too, i was upright most of my last labor only lay on my side for the delivery caus my spd ment i couldnt kneel or squat


----------



## lynnikins

how are we all today, last night my head was telling me i wasnt pregnant i felt so much like a fraud i had myself convinced that it was all over because of the spotting but this morning i woke up and laying in bed felt the baby move then got downstairs and the act of making the boys breakfast brought on my MS and i threw up (well as much as you can with an empty stomach) I guess it was baby getting back at me for being so down emotionally about it last night lol


----------



## tannembaum

Aww you felt the baby move!!! :)


AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!! Work called, I'm on garden leave until I'm made redundant on the 30th June. So I dont have to go to work and I still get paid!!!! Which means I'll save over! £100 in bus fare!!! AND I'm on full time hours as they can't see the point in filling out all The paperwork for the reduced hours I requested!! 
And I'm getting my redundancy money early!!!! I'll be getting 3 months of money + redundancy pay (about 3 weeks) + any holiday in June!!!!! Whoop!!!
I'm SO excited!!! I so deserve this after the way I was treated throughout my pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

thats great news hun, im so happy for you


----------



## tannembaum

Lol I've just gone upstairs and had a lil dance to blondie :haha: 
I think going back to work must have been playing on my mind as I feel so light and free now lol!!


----------



## tannembaum

Let's just hope cheeks and cherries choose me to be a champ now and I'll be sorted on the job front :)


----------



## lynnikins

yay for C&C lol, they didnt want any london Champs :( i might have to move lol or just be a FYP rep instead lol


----------



## Hotpink

Hello ladies, just wanted to say your list is looking amazing and sorry for the losses..
January list has 73 PREGNANT AND 3SETS OF TWINS SO FAR 
NOW TO START A FEBUARY LIST WHICH I ALREADY DID LOL...
Happy and healthy pregnancies ladies...

Belly kisses to all

X: Hotpink


----------



## lynnikins

thanks Hotpink, got my fingers crossed for you sweetie


----------



## Dinnerlady74

tannembaum said:


> Aww you felt the baby move!!! :)
> 
> 
> AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!! Work called, I'm on garden leave until I'm made redundant on the 30th June. So I dont have to go to work and I still get paid!!!! Which means I'll save over! £100 in bus fare!!! AND I'm on full time hours as they can't see the point in filling out all The paperwork for the reduced hours I requested!!
> And I'm getting my redundancy money early!!!! I'll be getting 3 months of money + redundancy pay (about 3 weeks) + any holiday in June!!!!! Whoop!!!
> I'm SO excited!!! I so deserve this after the way I was treated throughout my pregnancy :happydance:

Fantastic news,so happy for you! :)


----------



## lynnikins

150 December snow flakes and i knwo theres more hiding in first tri im off to find them


----------



## lesbianlove

haha lynn seen ur post and here i am, due dec 11th or 13th will be confirmed at next scan so wel say the 11th for now lol x


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya :)

I'm due december 26th (could change at 12 week scan though) xx


----------



## hwills41

I'm due December 31st now!!!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats,im due 13th dec but that could change after my first scan i suppose :)


----------



## rani007

hi I'm shaz and I'm due the 25th of December but this date can change as I have not had my dating scan yet x


----------



## no1seasider

I was due 3/12/11 but just been for scan and its moved me forward 5 days and i'm no longer a december snowflake....but i dont wanna leave!


----------



## Yersinia

Hi - I am due on December 20th, it is my first baby!


----------



## Edgewood222

I'm due Dec 16th.


----------



## sam1984

we are due dec 7th.
have scan next thursday so might change a few days but would love to be on list


----------



## Dinnerlady74

no1seasider said:


> I was due 3/12/11 but just been for scan and its moved me forward 5 days and i'm no longer a december snowflake....but i dont wanna leave!


Just stay,you could be late! lol :)


----------



## Hotpink

no1seasider said:


> I was due 3/12/11 but just been for scan and its moved me forward 5 days and i'm no longer a december snowflake....but i dont wanna leave!

You can alway stay here but join the january thread in 1st tri


----------



## Hotpink

lynnikins said:


> thanks Hotpink, got my fingers crossed for you sweetie

Thanks hun it means alot


----------



## lynnikins

no1seasider said:


> I was due 3/12/11 but just been for scan and its moved me forward 5 days and i'm no longer a december snowflake....but i dont wanna leave!

lol my first was 13 days overdue so in my head you can be a snowflake, ds1 was due mid June but nearly waited till july lol


----------



## Celesse

no1seasider said:


> I was due 3/12/11 but just been for scan and its moved me forward 5 days and i'm no longer a december snowflake....but i dont wanna leave!

With DD I was due Feb 24th and didn't have her until March 11th. If your comfortable here why not stay and join Nov thread as well. There's a good chance baby will arrive in December anyway.


----------



## tannembaum

I've just had a nap and my second blt sandwich of the day :)
Best day ever? I think so lol!


----------



## Amy31

I due with baby no 1 on 14th December :) Have my scan next week so this may change .


----------



## Gnomer

Hello snowflakes! I thought i was a november mummy, but it appears not! 
I had my dating scan on monday, was told by the U/S person I am measuring about 11+1 and due the 4th. However, I received my confirmation letter through the post and it says i am 12 weeks today, and due on the 1st december! 
So I am presuming the 1st now. Third time lucky? :haha:


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hey ladies.. I am due on the 27th with my second xmas baby. My son was born on xmas eve 2004. This time I will be having a scheduled c section so prob nearer the 13th of December at a guess - which would work out fab as my fella would get his 2 weeks paternity then 2 weeks xmas hol on full pay lol x


----------



## lynnikins

can we put TTC86JMS down for the 15th of december i think its baby number 1


----------



## Swsarah

Im due 30th decemeber with my second child


----------



## heidi1130

Due December 22nd. :)


----------



## Patient girl

Hi! Could you add me too pls? EDD 18th December, but scan isn't for another fortnight so that might all change! So excited about having a Christmas bubba although slightly concerned about missing the family dinner, lol, its my favourite meal of the year!!


----------



## mummy2girls

Im due 1st dec :)


----------



## lynnikins

patient girl, im happy that caus im due 9th then baby has to be out by Christmas lol im looking forward to spending christmas day cuddled in bed with new baby


----------



## Nichole

December 19th here


----------



## Smiley11

Im due december 18 with baby #1


----------



## Nichole

december 19, with #2


----------



## pink_phoenix

wow ive missed so much!! work 12 hour shifts so by the time im home im completly gone!! hopeing its goin to get a little easier x x x x x

hope everyone is well x x x x

good luck tracy i really hope this is THE ONE!!! will be keeping everything possible crossed for you x x xx 

got awful m/s at the minute and just cant get out of bed on my days off but no harm in that hehehe x x 
hope all you ladies are having a nice week x x


----------



## marie1112

Posted in the wrong thread earlier, I think. I'm due December 5th with my 1st :wohoo:


----------



## Cassie10

Hiya!! :) I'm due December 26th with my 1st little one!


----------



## Morgi

Hi every1. I wondered where this thread had gone. How's every1 doing? I was worrying slightly cos my m/s went at 7 weeks. Still got sore bb's n getting back ache pretty often now. Can't wait to hit the 12week mark tomorrow, have the scan on weds. Then we can tell the world.xx


----------



## tannembaum

Whoop it's my booking in appointment today.
Currently feeling okay. Gonna go pee in a pot now, oh how I missed this lol!


----------



## clairealfie

Hi ladies! 

I'm due on the 25th December according to my dates but I've got an early scan this afternoon so I can't promise that won't change. 

Wooooo for the special Christmas Parcels :cloud9:


----------



## clairealfie

ooops meant to say it's my first one (unless you count Alfie my scrumpy little furbaby!)


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck :)

I just managed to pee all over my hand :haha:


----------



## clairealfie

Oh no I always do that! I generally do it in a cup or jug as I never ever ever hit those stupid little pots.


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi, I'm due the 25th with my first baby x


----------



## lynnikins

lol the MW thankfully gave me a pot to use next time, i dont know why they moved to the narrow pots with ds1 they had the shorter wider pots much easier lol, now i have one of the funnels that they give you in the kit when you go to a&e it makes it soo much eaiser lol i just kept it and washed it really well


----------



## lynnikins

im looking forward to tonight going out with DH on a "date" dinner and a movie will be the first time we have been out without the boys other than having appointments to keep or meals with friends since EJ was born


----------



## Patient girl

lynnikins said:


> patient girl, im happy that caus im due 9th then baby has to be out by Christmas lol im looking forward to spending christmas day cuddled in bed with new baby

Aww, that's so lovely! I've warned OH that we will be "doing everything" to try & get baby out before Christmas!! Lol!!! Would be so special to have their first Christmas just days after they've arrived.


----------



## lynnikins

my friend was due right on christmas last year and her daughter is a boxing day baby


----------



## missmayhem

just watching one born every minute never seen it before.......

that and ben and jerrys

had my first exam this morning and now i'm shattered


----------



## mummylove

How is everyone


----------



## missmayhem

shattered debating a nap before OH gets home


----------



## mummylove

really wish i could av a nap but LO is awake lol i always end up going bed at 9pm when i dont av a nap in day


----------



## lynnikins

im cleaning the house caus got a babysitter for the boys tonight and now i need to air the whole place out as one of them has really done a stinky nappy


----------



## XxCalxX

Can i be added on the list please? EDD is 25th Dec... may change when i have my first appointment on 1st June. :)


----------



## Celesse

There's loads of us due Christmas day. I really really hope that this baby isn't one of the 1% that actually arrives on its due date. I'm kinda worried that it will as my mum went over with me (her first) like I did with DD, but then had #2 on her due date and #3 1 day late.

Hope you have a lovely time out tonight Lynn! 

I'm waiting for OH to get home, bath the baby and order pizza. Mmmmm Pizza.


----------



## mummylove

We had take away tonight and so far so gud in keeping it down. I av lost so much weight in the last month cus of being sick after I eat. Think ive lost about 7lb could be more. I feel like a little that I need to be sick but trying not to think about it and it seems to go away. Its been a hour and half since we had it and normally im sick after half hour


----------



## lauzie84

tannembaum said:


> Whoop it's my booking in appointment today.
> Currently feeling okay. Gonna go pee in a pot now, oh how I missed this lol!

Hope all went ok xx



lynnikins said:


> im looking forward to tonight going out with DH on a "date" dinner and a movie will be the first time we have been out without the boys other than having appointments to keep or meals with friends since EJ was born

Oh lovely! Hope you have a really lovely night! We haven't had a night out since Amys been born :( Maybe one day! 



mummylove said:


> We had take away tonight and so far so gud in keeping it down. I av lost so much weight in the last month cus of being sick after I eat. Think ive lost about 7lb could be more. I feel like a little that I need to be sick but trying not to think about it and it seems to go away. Its been a hour and half since we had it and normally im sick after half hour

I know how you feel honey! I've lost 1st 1lb so far this pregnancy,the thought of food turns me and I'm barely eating. The same happened when I was pregnant with Amy xxx


----------



## mummylove

when i was pregnant with summer i was only sick for about 2 weeks but it was worse the smell of food made me throw up i couldnt hardly eat anything but this time i can eat certain thinks like cereal crackers toast and it dont make me sick but if i try eat a meal or sandwiches im sick and its been going on for just over a month. im so glad ive kept it down tonight. I dont really eat takeaways much but i wanted it to see if i can keep it down just to give me them calories


----------



## tannembaum

So my appointment went well. My new midwife is lovely :)
I had to wait an hour to be seen though!! It turns out they moved my 9am appointment to 11am without telling me! Luckily they felt sorry for me and saw me at 10am.

I'm going to be under the same consultant as last time which I'm happy about and I have my vbac chat appointment all booked in.

The midwife couldn't take my bloods though as my veins are too badly scared from the huge amounts of blood tests I had during my last pregnancy, so I have to go to the drs surgery on Tuesday for the nasty nurse there to do them.

Turns out because of my HIP and preeclampsia with dd I'm going to be monitored very closely. My midwife thinks probably weekly from 28 weeks as that's when my problems started last time.

My bp was 120/70 today though :happydance:


Oh and I found something out about when I was in labour with dd. Turns out I had a very big bleed which no one thought to tell me. It explains so much about my recovery!!!


AND I got my scan letter. I get to see my baby(s) on the 3rd June!! Two days before my bday and a day before dd's bday party :)


----------



## Lucy Lu

hiya - im late in but could you add me to the 16th and it's our second x


----------



## Kristeeny1

Can you please change my EDD to Dec 18th. Thanks!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Kristeeny1 said:


> Can you please change my EDD to Dec 18th. Thanks!

awww thats the date i wish i was, its my late uncles birthday, the uncle the baby will be named after if i have a beautiful little boy x x x x


----------



## jimjam112

Mornin ladies I am so sick wot allergies and a headcold its so bad can hardly breathe cause my nose is so blocked I feel awful.but I hope everyone else is doin well!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

jimjam i hope you feel better soon

thanks ladies, we had a good evening lst night went to GBK then saw the new Pirates of the Carribean movie which while a good movie wasnt quite the standard of the other 3 i felt probably cause the director was different. but we had a good night anyway, and the boys didnt wake us till 7.20 this morning which is an improvment on recent days. DH has gone now to return the hire car but will be back in an hour or so and for once isnt working this saturday so we might take the boys to the playgroud. im tempted to take them down to CHessington but it will be really busy there today with the weather so good, i really need to get on with saving for the annual pass so we can just wonder down when we are bored as its only about 8 mins walk lol


----------



## missmayhem

good morning ladies hope you are all keeping well


----------



## mummylove

I woke up to a little bump today :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

How far along are you? :)


----------



## mummylove

11 weeks today with 2nd


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Wow thats early,im 11wks on tues with #3 and just look like ive eaten too many pies! lol :)


----------



## mummylove

Ive lost loads of weight this first tri u can only notice th ebump when im lying down


----------



## Morgi

Is any1 sure how long we should take colic acid for? I thought it was 12 weeks but my doc told me 4 months?xx


----------



## Morgi

I mean folic, bloomin iPhone.lol.x


----------



## tannembaum

It used to be 3months but they recommend taking vits all through your pregnancy and whilst your bfing now.


----------



## mummylove

Its 12 weeks I will stop at 12 weeks then take vit D


----------



## jimjam112

I'm takin pregnacare can u take it through out ur pregnancy


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ive always taken it until 12wks so will this time too,ive also been taking vit d :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm taking Sanatogen Mother to Be vitamins including folic acid; will take them all the way through my pregnancy and while I'm still breastfeeding.


----------



## rocketb

Hey all! I got back from my business trip last night and had over 10 pages of catch-up to read! 

Welcome to all the new Snowflakes!

The trip went well. Got tons done and had lots of fun (it was a combined visit to a construction site (I'm an architect) and a convention in Las Vegas). I haven't thrown up since those two right before I left. The week flew by and I can hardly believe baby is almost a Lime!

My NT scan is coming up on Thursday. We're so excited to be able to see baby again!


----------



## mummylove

Well not been sick after tea again so im hoping the sickness is passing now. Think i felt LO move earlier felt like little wiggles in my tummy


----------



## Morgi

I've had like little flutters. I'm sure it's LO. 3days until my scan. Can't wait. Going to see what midwife says about folic acid on weds.xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

mummylove said:


> Well not been sick after tea again so im hoping the sickness is passing now. Think i felt LO move earlier felt like little wiggles in my tummy

Awwww youre getting all the good stuff happening early,do you think you could be further along than you thought?


----------



## lynnikins

if your just taking folic acid not a general supplement like pregnancare then you might as well stop at 14 wks as the point of taking it is for those first few weeks to help prevent defects if ur taking a normal pregnancy supplement then you can take it all the way though and during BF if you want


I woke up with a little bump this morning, well bulge when i was laying on my back in bed with my hand on my tummy i can most definately feel my uterus, its off to the left quite a way though i assume thats caus baby is laying to that side for now


----------



## mummylove

Dinnerlady74 said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> Well not been sick after tea again so im hoping the sickness is passing now. Think i felt LO move earlier felt like little wiggles in my tummy
> 
> Awwww youre getting all the good stuff happening early,do you think you could be further along than you thought?Click to expand...

No cus ive already had 1 scan at 7+3 and they but me bk to 7+2 which i expected cus i ovulated a few days late. This is around the same time my sickness went when i was pregnant with my daughter. I do still feel sick but its not at the point to be sick but dont want to jinx it lol


----------



## mummylove

Well i jinxed it had a chicken dinner and was sick 5 mins after that dinner was nice to lol


----------



## Tigger79

Uh oh i have almost been sick twice cooking ours not sure I want Any when is done :( I love roast dinners to x


----------



## lynnikins

im dying for a good roast dinner but feel kinda sick at the thought of cooking tbh, lucky for me today is the last "treat" night before OH and i start our goals so we are having curry lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies im in such a good mood today as ive finally made it to my goal date to stop worrying that something is gona go wrong so :wohoo: to being 12 wks and beanie is here to stay,my sickness has almost gone too n for me its the thought of certain foods that make me feel sick but chicken dinner yum yum yum lol x x


----------



## lynnikins

Im doing a Roast with a twist tonight doing the chicken in the slow cooker and its peices not a whole bird and potatos and vege otherwise.

im feeling ok today dispite the late night then a 4.30am start when the sun got up caus DH had the curtain half open to help him wake when his alarm went off at half 5 then i couldnt really go back to sleep caus ds1 got up and mucked about for 2 hours


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Congrats hun, i will be 11wks tomorrow but ive not got my scan til 13wks so dont know whether to wait til after that to announce it or do it at 12wks! :(


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> Im doing a Roast with a twist tonight doing the chicken in the slow cooker and its peices not a whole bird and potatos and vege otherwise.
> 
> im feeling ok today dispite the late night then a 4.30am start when the sun got up caus DH had the curtain half open to help him wake when his alarm went off at half 5 then i couldnt really go back to sleep caus ds1 got up and mucked about for 2 hours

Mmmm sounds good,i had a carvery yesterday but as usual stuffed myself silly and felt horrible for the rest of the day! lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Congrats hun, i will be 11wks tomorrow but ive not got my scan til 13wks so dont know whether to wait til after that to announce it or do it at 12wks! :(

if you feel ready to annouce it at 12 wks then go ahead hun,everyone now knows im expecting and i havent hid it from anyone because my belly give it away so if people have asked i have said yes i am,i so wish my scan was today as im gettign too excited lol,it will soon be here though hun if you do stay quiet so honestly go with what feels right by you :hugs: x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Both our families know and a few close friends,but ive not told work yet. We break up this week for 2wks so will probably tell them after that as i dont think i will be able to hide it :)


----------



## lynnikins

im starting to get a bump im gonna have to take a picture later but defo got the start of something lol


----------



## EstelSeren

Just come back from my dating scan! All's grand, baby's doing just fine! Lovely strong heartbeat! Definitely seemed to be sleeping and comfortable! Measured 11 weeks 2 days, which revises my dates forward to December 10th! So, even if I go 2 weeks over, I should have my baby by Christmas! :happydance::happydance:

Plus, my morning sickness seems to be subsiding and I'm feeling more like myself again! :happydance::happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I so want my baby by Christmas! Doubt it'll happen though.... get the horrible feeling I'm going to be sharing a birthday but :dance: EstelSeren


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies, hope all is well.

Wow lots of new snowflakes, I will add you to the list now :)

I had my dating and NT scan this morning, everything is looking great, they have moved me forward a couple of days to the 9th December. I don't have my 20 week scan date yet but I am seeing the consultant on Friday so hopefully we will get it booked then xx


----------



## Pingu

If I have missed anyone off the list please let me know x


----------



## lynnikins

yay Pinga you have the same EDD as me now lol although i might get moved on Thursday lol


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> im starting to get a bump im gonna have to take a picture later but defo got the start of something lol

Im gonna take a picture later to :)



Well me OH and princess are off out for tea tonight really hope i keep it down


----------



## lynnikins

my dinner plans have changed caus OH wants to cook , i dont mind lol a night off yay,


----------



## lovingmom2

Nice to hear that a lot of you are done with morning sickness. Gives me something to look forward to! Today is a bad day. I'm thinking about leaving work early because I'm so sick:(


----------



## pink_phoenix

i find my self eating as much as possible wen i dont feel sick as i dont know wen im going to be able to eat again! then i end up feeling bloated and to full to do anything but id eat pretty much anything im that hungry haha xx x x


----------



## mummylove

I didnt eat much for tea I had a 6oz rumb steak with chips and it was a small eaters and i only ate half of it but gud news is i wasnt sick :)


----------



## lynnikins

that is goodnews mummylove, i saw you say on a different thread you havent been told your scan date, i think you should call the hospital your booked into and ask them when it is as they should have it booked by now


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Yeah,i got mine a couple of weeks ago,although ive got to wait til the 9th june and 13wks! Lets hope my dates are right or i wont be able to have the NT scan :(


----------



## lynnikins

mines Thursday i cant wait


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Oooooh good luck x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> that is goodnews mummylove, i saw you say on a different thread you havent been told your scan date, i think you should call the hospital your booked into and ask them when it is as they should have it booked by now

 Yes i would too as they should have given you a date when you booked in,or at least thats what they do at my hospital. :)


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls haven't been on in awhile. Had my booking in appointment last Wed, looks like I'm not as far along as I thought! The scan put me at 8 weeks 4 days last Wednesday which means due on the 24th December...I was kind of gutted to be not as far as I thought but everything else seemed fine, heartbeat was there. They are bringing me back on the 17th June to have another scan to double check the due date as I'll be 12 weeks by then. At least its another chance to see beanie! xox


----------



## marie1112

I have my monthly check-up on Thursday, a.k.a. my 2nd visit to my OBGYN. I'm super nervous. I hateeeeee having blood drawn and I would be surprised if they don't draw more. I had my dating ultrasound at 8 weeks, and haven't had any other ultrasounds. I would love to have one tomorrow to see the baby again, or maybe hear the heartbeat because we haven't gotten to yet, but I don't know that they will do it tomorrow. I feel relieved making it to 12 weeks, and am hoping for a good visit on Thursday. Idk why I'm so nervous and worrying all the time. I hope this subsides when I officially cross into the 2nd trimester! :shrug:


----------



## Tigger79

I have my scan on Thursday to I can wait I will also be nearly 13 weeks but don't mind will get a clearer picture and if they try and change my dates I shall have something to say as we know exactly with this being an Ivf bubba and we had a scan at clinic at 7+2 :).

Hope everyone is doing well, I thought my ms was improving at almost 11 weeks but it came back horrendously over the weekend and I feel very sick all the time again, just hoping it dOesn't last to much longer.

X


----------



## lynnikins

Hey girls. hope everyone slept ok,


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Morning,i could have stayed in bed this morning as im full of a stinking cold! Unfortunatley the school run had to be done :(


----------



## lynnikins

Dinnerlady :hugs: thats no good, i could have done without having to shower the toddler this morning, he got into the spare shower gel that OH left in the kitchen? and rubbed it all through his hair and put some in the oven so i have to clean that now too


----------



## pink_phoenix

lynnikins said:


> Dinnerlady :hugs: thats no good, i could have done without having to shower the toddler this morning, he got into the spare shower gel that OH left in the kitchen? and rubbed it all through his hair and put some in the oven so i have to clean that now too

awwww no :( x x we got all this to look forward to x x i bet they must constantly have you giggling and smiling x x x my nephew is 2 and hes the funiest little boy ive ever met x x x x x


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> that is goodnews mummylove, i saw you say on a different thread you havent been told your scan date, i think you should call the hospital your booked into and ask them when it is as they should have it booked by now


I was going to give it till end of week to see if it comes. MW said its between 11-13 weeks. How many weeks is it till that u can av the down syndrome test?


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> Dinnerlady :hugs: thats no good, i could have done without having to shower the toddler this morning, he got into the spare shower gel that OH left in the kitchen? and rubbed it all through his hair and put some in the oven so i have to clean that now too

:rofl:on my god da wee monkey!!!


----------



## lynnikins

mummylove said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> that is goodnews mummylove, i saw you say on a different thread you havent been told your scan date, i think you should call the hospital your booked into and ask them when it is as they should have it booked by now
> 
> 
> I was going to give it till end of week to see if it comes. MW said its between 11-13 weeks. How many weeks is it till that u can av the down syndrome test?Click to expand...

here they say it has to be done by 13+6 else they cant do it. ive heard others say its different at their hospital though


----------



## lynnikins

pink_phoenix said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> Dinnerlady :hugs: thats no good, i could have done without having to shower the toddler this morning, he got into the spare shower gel that OH left in the kitchen? and rubbed it all through his hair and put some in the oven so i have to clean that now too
> 
> awwww no :( x x we got all this to look forward to x x i bet they must constantly have you giggling and smiling x x x my nephew is 2 and hes the funiest little boy ive ever met x x x x xClick to expand...

Yeah they keep me busy thats for sure some days they are great and play really well together other days its one big headache, right now EJ ( the younger one ) is teasing his big bro by clicking his tounge which big bro cant do


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I think they say between 10-14wks for the NT scan,with 13wks and 4 or 6 days being the cutoff point,but i think there is another blood test they can do if you are too late :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> Dinnerlady :hugs: thats no good, i could have done without having to shower the toddler this morning, he got into the spare shower gel that OH left in the kitchen? and rubbed it all through his hair and put some in the oven so i have to clean that now too

 Ha ha at least he will be able to wash and go with all that shower gel on him! My girls are constantly tormenting each other and they are 8 and 12,it doesnt get better......please let me have a boy this time! lol :)


----------



## mummylove

Rang Maternity unit up see if a scan had been booked and they received the card wednesday and they av booked me in for my 12 weeks can next thursday yay


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Yay!!! :)


----------



## mummylove

Cant wait for these 9 days to go fast just av to keep myself busy lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

How do you think i feel,ive got to wait another 16 whole days! lol


----------



## mummylove

Dont think I could wait that long now lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ive just been and picked up my Emmas Diary mum to be pack,what a load of crap! All that was in it was a sample of Palmers cocoa butter,2 breast pads and a packet of fruit flakes! lol :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

yea i was well disapointed wen i got mine :( 
the bounty ones i got off the midwife were much better x x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Yep,soooo much better! :)


----------



## Nichole

Soo...I've got an appointment tomorrow morning :) Nothing special, just my monthly check up, but my Dr., does a lot of u/s, so I'm hoping to see the baby again :)


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies sorry i've not bee here much but revision is taking up so much time, but last exam is on friday after my 12 week scan

cannot believe i have got this far, i seriously put it down to the baby asprin


----------



## lynnikins

ive not gotten my emmas diary one yet, apparently the bounty one in the book thing theres a voucher for a cloth nappy so if anyone doesnt want theirs can they claim it and post it to me lol i'll pay postage lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Is the voucher in the bag or the book? I chucked all the leaflets away :(


----------



## letshaveababy

mummylove my scan is next Thursday, too! It's supposed to be my "12 week scan" but I will be 13+5 by then. It's just for dating and a chance for me to see LO for the first time, I can't wait! DH is so excited he's counting down the days, too! :)


----------



## lynnikins

i believe its in the bounty pregnancy booklet thing you get, the one that tells u all about the stages and tests etc...


----------



## mummylove

letshaveababy said:


> mummylove my scan is next Thursday, too! It's supposed to be my "12 week scan" but I will be 13+5 by then. It's just for dating and a chance for me to see LO for the first time, I can't wait! DH is so excited he's counting down the days, too! :)

Wot time is urs? mine is 11. 

I jsut want to see my LO and make sure everything is ok I really cant wait


----------



## Hotpink

Could I be added as a stalker to this thread lol


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> mines Thursday i cant wait


Ditto :thumbup: What time's yours at? 



lynnikins said:


> ive not gotten my emmas diary one yet, apparently the bounty one in the book thing theres a voucher for a cloth nappy so if anyone doesnt want theirs can they claim it and post it to me lol i'll pay postage lol

I'm not using cloth nappies - so if I get this I'll PM you xxx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> i believe its in the bounty pregnancy booklet thing you get, the one that tells u all about the stages and tests etc...

I will have a look for you :)


----------



## mummydeb

i have my scan in 2 weeks ill have a look and you can have mine to as i wont be using cloth ones


----------



## mummydeb

i didnt get my leaflet to claim for emmas diary one :( this time, not sure why!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

mummydeb said:


> i didnt get my leaflet to claim for emmas diary one :( this time, not sure why!

I didnt get a leaflet,you print the coupon off from the website. Not worth the hassle though as its piss poor! lol


----------



## letshaveababy

mummylove said:


> letshaveababy said:
> 
> 
> mummylove my scan is next Thursday, too! It's supposed to be my "12 week scan" but I will be 13+5 by then. It's just for dating and a chance for me to see LO for the first time, I can't wait! DH is so excited he's counting down the days, too! :)
> 
> Wot time is urs? mine is 11.
> 
> I jsut want to see my LO and make sure everything is ok I really cant waitClick to expand...

Mine's at 1030. Had some spotting today so have an ultrasound scheduled for this Thursday at 1. Hoping everything is okay.


----------



## Amy31

I have my 12 week scan on Friday - I will be 11+4 weeks. Cant wait but anxious like everyone that LO is ok. I had a scan at 7 weeks after bleed so can't wait to see the difference in just a few weeks really. :) :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

Morning Ladies, How are you all?

Lots of scans coming up now, hope everything goes well for all of you. Let me know if your EDD changes and I will update the list.

I told work a couple of days ago, they didn't take the news as well as I'd hope, no congratulations or anything. I have only been there about 8 weeks though, a girl yesterday was questioning me if I had known when I took the job etc. Being pregnant doesn't stop me from being able to do the job, grrrrr.

xx


----------



## mummylove

letshaveababy said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letshaveababy said:
> 
> 
> mummylove my scan is next Thursday, too! It's supposed to be my "12 week scan" but I will be 13+5 by then. It's just for dating and a chance for me to see LO for the first time, I can't wait! DH is so excited he's counting down the days, too! :)
> 
> Wot time is urs? mine is 11.
> 
> I jsut want to see my LO and make sure everything is ok I really cant waitClick to expand...
> 
> Mine's at 1030. Had some spotting today so have an ultrasound scheduled for this Thursday at 1. Hoping everything is okay.Click to expand...

Really hope everything is ok


----------



## mummylove

As anyone else had this. Last night I woke up to aving pains in my ribs and my bk the pain in my bk was right the in the middle and the pains in my ribs was round my chest and went round at one point i was nearly in tears cus it hurt I really thought I was gonna av to get up out of bed I even switched the hot water on to get up and lye in the bath


----------



## amielh

mummylove said:


> letshaveababy said:
> 
> 
> mummylove my scan is next Thursday, too! It's supposed to be my "12 week scan" but I will be 13+5 by then. It's just for dating and a chance for me to see LO for the first time, I can't wait! DH is so excited he's counting down the days, too! :)
> 
> Wot time is urs? mine is 11.
> 
> I jsut want to see my LO and make sure everything is ok I really cant waitClick to expand...

Ooh mine is next Thursday too.. I cannot wait!! I want to go to sleep and wake up next Thursday.. Mine is at 10.20 :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

lauzie84 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> mines Thursday i cant wait
> 
> My scan is 9.25am tomorrow so i probably wont get online to post before i go caus i'll have to be on the 8.30 bus lol and i'll be trying to feed the baby and get the kids breakfast for DH before i goClick to expand...


----------



## lynnikins

ive got a bump growing lol i was lying on my left most of the night and then when i rolled on my back this morning and put my hand on my tummy i could feel my uterus quite high and very much to the left side. its got me curious lol


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> ive got a bump growing lol i was lying on my left most of the night and then when i rolled on my back this morning and put my hand on my tummy i could feel my uterus quite high and very much to the left side. its got me curious lol

Same. Can i only notice my bump when im lying down


----------



## lynnikins

lol the mum tum gets in the way when im standing up hehe


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Well im shocked! Ive just been sat down with my legs crossed when out of the blue i got a funny bubbling feeling in the left side of my tummy! Pretty sure it was baby moving,but surely its not big enough to feel yet? I cant remember how early i felt my girls move as it seems so long ago! lol


----------



## EstelSeren

Pingu- My EDD is now 10th December, not the 13th!

Good luck everyone with scans coming up! I'm sure they'll be amazing! :thumbup:

As for me, I'm feeling so much better, if more tired! My sickness has definitely subsided and is pretty much gone, if not quite completely! :happydance: I just can't help but look at my scan picture pretty much constantly! It seemed real enough before but so much more so now, if you know what I mean! I'm much more relaxed now too, which is good! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## lynnikins

no its not too early since this isnt your first hun its not to early


----------



## Jen1802

I agree with Lynnikins since its not your first pregnancy its def not too early to be feeling little one move as you know exactly what it feels like from previous pregnancies. I was 16/17 weeks when I started feeling little one move first time round. Can't wait to feel it with this one. 

QUESTION: Have any of the rest of you had round ligament pain yet? Going by my scan I'm only 9 weeks 4 days today and yesterday evening I was reaching up to close the curtains and coughed at the same time and got the worst pain in my lower right abdomen around the uterus. It felt exactly like round ligament pain but I figured it was far too early, then today I was bending to lift dd and when I straightened up I got the exact same pain in the same place. I'm convinced its round ligament pain as that what it feels like but already???! Anyone else had this?
xo


----------



## lynnikins

i was getting RLP from 7wks lol


----------



## mummylove

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Well im shocked! Ive just been sat down with my legs crossed when out of the blue i got a funny bubbling feeling in the left side of my tummy! Pretty sure it was baby moving,but surely its not big enough to feel yet? I cant remember how early i felt my girls move as it seems so long ago! lol

Its not to early hun as its not ur first baby. I felt this LO move at 10 weeks :) we just no wot to expect this time around


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Jen1802 said:


> I agree with Lynnikins since its not your first pregnancy its def not too early to be feeling little one move as you know exactly what it feels like from previous pregnancies. I was 16/17 weeks when I started feeling little one move first time round. Can't wait to feel it with this one.
> 
> QUESTION: Have any of the rest of you had round ligament pain yet? Going by my scan I'm only 9 weeks 4 days today and yesterday evening I was reaching up to close the curtains and coughed at the same time and got the worst pain in my lower right abdomen around the uterus. It felt exactly like round ligament pain but I figured it was far too early, then today I was bending to lift dd and when I straightened up I got the exact same pain in the same place. I'm convinced its round ligament pain as that what it feels like but already???! Anyone else had this?
> xo

 I get weird pains too if i sneeze or get up too fast,it feels like a muscle pulling! :(


----------



## crossroads

I'm due Dec 27th with bub#2 :)


----------



## lynnikins

round ligament pain is soooo annoying


----------



## Jen1802

Yes that's exactly what it felt like to me. Def round ligament pain...glad I'm not the only getting it already...thought I was imagining things! lol. xo


----------



## lynnikins

no i have hayfever so everytime the window is open im sneezing and the round ligament pain strikes


----------



## rocketb

lynnikins said:


> lauzie84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> mines Thursday i cant wait
> 
> My scan is 9.25am tomorrow so i probably wont get online to post before i go caus i'll have to be on the 8.30 bus lol and i'll be trying to feed the baby and get the kids breakfast for DH before i goClick to expand...
> 
> Ours is tomorrow too! Yay! Finally! It's at 2pm. I'm practically counting down the hours at this point!Click to expand...


----------



## lynnikins

yay, im gonna take a nice bubble bath tonight once the kids are in bed while DH cooks dinner ( hes on the late shift so will be home after ive put the kids in bed ) and then enjoy a nice evening with him probably with a movie before getting to bed no later than 11 lol


----------



## Nichole

Had my appointment this morning! Everything's going great! Good luck to you who have appointments soon!


----------



## lynnikins

glad everything is going well hunni


----------



## Saphira

I found out last week that I'm due on December 24th! Couldn't believe it. :) This will be my 1st child!

By the way - how do I join the group?


----------



## nervouspains

Hey Pingu, can you add me please hun?
8th Dec- Although may change by a day(!) at my scan next week xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh my scan is the latest! Il be 12+6 :growlmad: xx


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> round ligament pain is soooo annoying

ive been getting it since 9 weeks when i got to 10 weeks it got bad where it would hurt but it felt the same with when i was pregnant with summer


----------



## lynnikins

Saphira said:


> I found out last week that I'm due on December 24th! Couldn't believe it. :) This will be my 1st child!
> 
> By the way - how do I join the group?

you have by posting this, if you go to the top of the thead though to the " thread tools" you can subscribe to it which will mean you get an email daily,weekly, or everytime someone posts in this thread to let you know


----------



## lynnikins

nervouspains said:


> Oh my scan is the latest! Il be 12+6 :growlmad: xx

:hugs: i was surprised mine was so early when i got my letter through i guess i must have got luck this time normally its so busy around here theres no chance of getting a scan before 12+4

eta: i had my "12wk" scan at 13+4 with ds1


----------



## mechanica

Hi all, 

Sorry i haven't been posting much, i've been reading everyday but i am so nervous about something going wrong that i never post anything!

Anyway, I had an early scan this afternoon and got a BIG surprise because i'm expecting TWINS!!! I can't believe it! My dates were on time, so i'm due 27th December, though i guess i'll have them early? I've got another scan in 3 weeks time!!


----------



## Nichole

Yay yay yay! TWINS! How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## wishing4baby3

congratulations on the twins bet ur so excited hehe x x


----------



## lynnikins

wow another twin mummy , we have quite a few now i think


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all??


----------



## lynnikins

well a little pissed at my OH atm caus he brought home the WRONG DONUTS :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

cant you go change them? just say u picked up wrong pack.


----------



## Jen1802

Saphira said:


> I found out last week that I'm due on December 24th! Couldn't believe it. :) This will be my 1st child!
> 
> By the way - how do I join the group?

That's the same date as me going by last week's scan...getting another one at 12 weeks to confirm though. The thought of a christmas eve baby is just mad! xox


----------



## 3RARwife

mummylove said:


> As anyone else had this. Last night I woke up to aving pains in my ribs and my bk the pain in my bk was right the in the middle and the pains in my ribs was round my chest and went round at one point i was nearly in tears cus it hurt I really thought I was gonna av to get up out of bed I even switched the hot water on to get up and lye in the bath

Hi i'm not on this thread, just stalking to see how you loverly ladies are going ahead of me :blush:
It really sounds like gall stones to me. i've had the same pain since the birth of my second daughter. Pregnancy makes it worse i'm sorry to say and there is not much doctors can do about it till you have bub. I find a heat pad on my right side just under my ribs helps ease the pain enough to go to sleep so the area becomes relaxed and the pain goes away. also try lying on your left side and eating smaller meals frequently. 
Though you should ask your doc consult your doc for an ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## letshaveababy

So yesterday I all of a sudden had spotting and .... TMI... it felt like bulging? I can't explain it, but it was a weird feeling down there... Scheduled ultrasound for tomorrow at 1 to make sure everything is okay. One thing that has calmed me down a bit is the fact that the spotting stopped, and it didn't last very long. Also, there was no cramping with it. 

I've been having Round Ligament Pain for the past week, too. Sometimes it's very light, then when I sneeze or cough, MAN DOES IT HURT!! 

Anyway, I'm very excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow. Still not sure if DH is coming with me or if I'm going alone. It's easier for me if I get bad news by myself, but I'm hoping it's not bad news so it will just be an exciting scan and a chance for me to see LO!!!


----------



## marie1112

Congrats on the twins!!

My monthly check-up is tomorrow morning at 10am ET. I'm excited but nervous. I thought for so long that something was wrong with me and I might never be able to have kids, so getting pregnant in the first place felt like a miracle to me. I am just so nervous that it won't last, but I keep praying about it everyday and I'm praying for good news tomorrow as well. It's only a monthly check-up though, so I don't think there will be a u/s, but I'm hoping if I express my concerns to the doctor that she will at least let us hear the heartbeat, as we didn't get to at the u/s last month.


----------



## DianaB

marie1112 said:


> Congrats on the twins!!
> 
> My monthly check-up is tomorrow morning at 10am ET. I'm excited but nervous. I thought for so long that something was wrong with me and I might never be able to have kids, so getting pregnant in the first place felt like a miracle to me. I am just so nervous that it won't last, but I keep praying about it everyday and I'm praying for good news tomorrow as well. It's only a monthly check-up though, so I don't think there will be a u/s, but I'm hoping if I express my concerns to the doctor that she will at least let us hear the heartbeat, as we didn't get to at the u/s last month.

My monthly check-up is tomorrow and you're a bit farther along then me I'm getting to hear the heart beat so hopefully you will too :flower: . Wishes for a great appointment for you!


----------



## NGRidley

can you please remove my name.....just found out the other day that I had a MMC :cry:


----------



## lauzie84

Pingu said:


> I told work a couple of days ago, they didn't take the news as well as I'd hope, no congratulations or anything. I have only been there about 8 weeks though, a girl yesterday was questioning me if I had known when I took the job etc. Being pregnant doesn't stop me from being able to do the job, grrrrr.
> 
> xx

I can imagine thats really annoying! Very rude too not to congratulate you xxx



lynnikins said:


> My scan is 9.25am tomorrow so i probably wont get online to post before i go caus i'll have to be on the 8.30 bus lol and i'll be trying to feed the baby and get the kids breakfast for DH before i go

Good luck honey! Mine is at 2pm xx



Jen1802 said:


> QUESTION: Have any of the rest of you had round ligament pain yet? Going by my scan I'm only 9 weeks 4 days today and yesterday evening I was reaching up to close the curtains and coughed at the same time and got the worst pain in my lower right abdomen around the uterus. It felt exactly like round ligament pain but I figured it was far too early, then today I was bending to lift dd and when I straightened up I got the exact same pain in the same place. I'm convinced its round ligament pain as that what it feels like but already???! Anyone else had this?
> xo

What is RLP? xxx



rocketb said:


> Ours is tomorrow too! Yay! Finally! It's at 2pm. I'm practically counting down the hours at this point!

Mine is at the same time! :happydance:



mechanica said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry i haven't been posting much, i've been reading everyday but i am so nervous about something going wrong that i never post anything!
> 
> Anyway, I had an early scan this afternoon and got a BIG surprise because i'm expecting TWINS!!! I can't believe it! My dates were on time, so i'm due 27th December, though i guess i'll have them early? I've got another scan in 3 weeks time!!

Huge congrats on expecting twins xxx



NGRidley said:


> can you please remove my name.....just found out the other day that I had a MMC :cry:

:hugs: so so sorry to hear this honey! Hope you're as ok as you possible can be xxxx


OK so I've been up since 5 am with Amy this morning - 2 mornings in a row! The sickness is really ramping up a gear now rather than getting better it's getting worse. The hyperemesis is def back. 

Looking forward to my scan at 2pm xxxx


----------



## Pinga

NGRidley said:


> can you please remove my name.....just found out the other day that I had a MMC :cry:

Oh honey I'm so sorry for your loss, :hugs: to you and your loved ones.


----------



## mummylove

NGRidley said:


> can you please remove my name.....just found out the other day that I had a MMC :cry:

Hunny I am so sorry sending u loads of hugs


----------



## missmayhem

can somebody just explain round lig pain to me..... just about my pubic bone hurts like hell


----------



## mummydeb

NGRidley said:


> can you please remove my name.....just found out the other day that I had a MMC :cry:

sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Round ligament pain is when the ligaments around your uterus start to stretch, I've heard midwives describe it as growing pains too. Its basically a sharp pain (feels like being stabbed sometimes!) which you get around the left and right sides of your pelvis around where the uterus would be, though you can also get the stabbing pains down your thighs etc. It usually doesn't happen until the second trimester and typically resolves itself by 24 weeks or so but I did some research yesterday and you can get them far earlier and more severely in subsequent pregnancies. So that answered my question as to whether it was early or not to be getting RLP at 9 weeks. xo


----------



## missmayhem

well i'm nearly twelve weeks and it feels like my pelvis is being round/stabbed


----------



## crossroads

NGRidley said:


> can you please remove my name.....just found out the other day that I had a MMC :cry:

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## lynnikins

Tracie87 said:


> cant you go change them? just say u picked up wrong pack.

we dont have a car at the moment and the shop he brought them from is by his work which is a good hours trip on the train


----------



## lynnikins

Ok well my ticker now has to change caus ive been moved forward 3 days, now due 6th of december which is cool , means even less chance of being in hospital on Christmas :D i'll post a pic soon


----------



## Saphira

Jen1802 said:


> That's the same date as me going by last week's scan...getting another one at 12 weeks to confirm though. The thought of a christmas eve baby is just mad! xox

Congratulations! What are the odds of having such a due date? :) The doctor said it's more probable baby will come 1-2 weeks before or after this due date but as long as baby's healthy I don't mind a bit when he or she comes! My next scan will be when I'm around 13 weeks - 3 more weeks. Not sure how I'll get through the waiting as I'm such a worrier and think everything that could possibly go wrong will. June 17th will hopefully be a positive day so I can breathe a bit easier leaving the 1st trimester.

Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> Ok well my ticker now has to change caus ive been moved forward 3 days, now due 6th of december which is cool , means even less chance of being in hospital on Christmas :D i'll post a pic soon

aww glad everything went ok cant wait to see the pic :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

mechanica said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry i haven't been posting much, i've been reading everyday but i am so nervous about something going wrong that i never post anything!
> 
> Anyway, I had an early scan this afternoon and got a BIG surprise because i'm expecting TWINS!!! I can't believe it! My dates were on time, so i'm due 27th December, though i guess i'll have them early? I've got another scan in 3 weeks time!!


Wow twins,congrats :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> Ok well my ticker now has to change caus ive been moved forward 3 days, now due 6th of december which is cool , means even less chance of being in hospital on Christmas :D i'll post a pic soon

Oooh could be the same as me if i have to have another CS! :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

NGRidley said:


> can you please remove my name.....just found out the other day that I had a MMC :cry:

Sorry for your loss hun :(


----------



## Jen1802

Saphira said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> That's the same date as me going by last week's scan...getting another one at 12 weeks to confirm though. The thought of a christmas eve baby is just mad! xox
> 
> Congratulations! What are the odds of having such a due date? :) The doctor said it's more probable baby will come 1-2 weeks before or after this due date but as long as baby's healthy I don't mind a bit when he or she comes! My next scan will be when I'm around 13 weeks - 3 more weeks. Not sure how I'll get through the waiting as I'm such a worrier and think everything that could possibly go wrong will. June 17th will hopefully be a positive day so I can breathe a bit easier leaving the 1st trimester.
> 
> Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!Click to expand...

Haha that's really funny, my next scan is the 17th June too! lol. They are doing another scan just to double check the dates. That's why I've not changed my ticker yet, will do when they give me the 24th as my definite due date! I'm such a worrier too but its completely natural especially in the first trimester. Roll on trimester 2!!! xo


----------



## Tigger79

Well I can relax a bit now scan was so amazing due date now 2 nd dec but they booked me for c section on 25th nov :) only 6 months time gosh doesn't seem that long away when I look at it like that. Not sure how to upload my pics from my iPhone may have to scan into the computer ltr. Linnikins glad everything went well for you to x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Spoke to my GP today and hes told me I can change hospitals if i want. Mine are being complete dickheads, he did tell me to demand to see a consultant rather than a registrar tho as the juniors arent going to let you take any risks. Theyre saying things like I'll need to be induced at 40w however healthy I am which is just plain nonsense. Theres loads of other things but its just too boring to repeat here tbh :p

Going to write them a snotty letter this weekend and paint the nursery yellow!

Have a bump pic on https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5757974152/in/photostream theres not much to see rly but if you look at previous bloat pics the tummy button has def filled out.

Hope youre all well

x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

A baby bump already? Wow are you having twins? :)


----------



## Nichole

I had a scan yesterday and got to see my bean moving around!
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-25_09-26-58_334.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah, but we're only keeping one of them.


----------



## lynnikins

Heres the pics from the scan today, feel free to make gender guesses
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3121.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11









DSCF3123.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8









DSCF3125.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cranberry987

I guess boy, nub thingy is at a high angle, unless thats a leg ofc :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> Heres the pics from the scan today, feel free to make gender guesses

Oooh lovely.......i guess a boy! :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

cranberry987 said:


> Yeah, but we're only keeping one of them.

Do i detect a hint of sarcasm there?


----------



## lynnikins

cranberry987 said:


> I guess boy, nub thingy is at a high angle, unless thats a leg ofc :)

its a leg im pretty sure baby was kicking heaps and heaps and heaps


----------



## Nichole

I want to say girl... but hmmm.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Its a really clear scan Lynnikins, i cant wait for mine now! :)


----------



## crossroads

cranberry987 said:


> I guess boy, nub thingy is at a high angle, unless thats a leg ofc :)

I agree. Particularly in the first pic. x


----------



## wishing4baby3

lynn im thinking boy too,loverly pics too,mine tomoz yaaaaaaay :) x


----------



## Saphira

Jen1802 said:


> Haha that's really funny, my next scan is the 17th June too! lol. They are doing another scan just to double check the dates. That's why I've not changed my ticker yet, will do when they give me the 24th as my definite due date! I'm such a worrier too but its completely natural especially in the first trimester. Roll on trimester 2!!! xo

What a coincidence! It'll be a big day for us both then. :) I'm ready for the 2nd trimester too, hoping I'll be able to calm myself down a bit then but probably not, haha.


----------



## marie1112

My doctor visit went great today! I haven't been there since I got my u/s done at the hospital 4 weeks ago, so she hadn't gotten a chance to go over it with me or my blood work or anything. Everything looks great, but she said they will be sticking with *December 2nd* as my due date instead of the 5th, so I hope we can change that on here. I was nervous because I spotted very mildly once every few days for a couple of weeks, but she said it's normal because your cervix becomes really sensitive during pregnancy. She made me feel a lot better about everything. She said they consider me 2nd trimester at 13 weeks, which means TOMORROW! Woah. ALSO we DID get to hear the baby's heartbeat!:happydance: It was such a crazy feeling. I was a little nervous because it took her a couple of minutes to find it, but then we heard it and she said it sounded good and not to worry. This is my 1st so it's really hard, but I'm going to try to just stay positive. She scheduled me for my GENDER u/s in 5 weeks, so crazy! There was no more blood work, but I did have to give a urine sample - I guess that will be at every visit from now on. Anyway, just wanted to update you in case your appt is coming up soon. :wohoo:


----------



## lynnikins

yep they will want a urine sample everytime they see you from here in, also in the UK typically they do more bloods at 34wks to check things are still ok, i dont know what its like where you are but thats what they do here


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> Heres the pics from the scan today, feel free to make gender guesses

ah lovely picture im guessing a boy!!!!but who knos


----------



## Morgi

Looks like I'm going to be leaving this thread. Went for my 12 week scan yesterday and they told me I'm 13 weeks and 2 days so I'm now due on the 29th nov instead of 3rd dec. Whoop whoop. It'll still probably arrive in dec. The scan was amazing. Can't wait for 20week 1. Hope every1 is well. H&h pregnancy to all.xx


----------



## mummydeb

wow lovelys scans pics to you both and love then 10 wk one as now i no what my one looks like, cant wait for my scan mines on the 8th


----------



## cranberry987

If you look on fertility friend there's a load of scan pics of all different weeks. They're amazing to look at and can prepare you for what to expect to see


----------



## mummylove

I really thought my sickness had gone but i guess not 3 days without being sick and today i be sick after lunch and tea so its back with a revenge lol


----------



## Missy

mummydeb said:


> wow lovelys scans pics to you both and love then 10 wk one as now i no what my one looks like, cant wait for my scan mines on the 8th

I'm on the 8th too! Can't wait. I just want to know everything is OK so I can really relax and enjoy :)


----------



## rocketb

Our NT scan today went well. Clear nasal bone presence and tiny >1mm nuchal fold. We're having the blood tests done anyway, just to be sure.

Baby was quiet for the first part of the scan but started swimming around and doing headstands halfway through. The doctor joked that we're in for a challenging 28 years!

No gender guesses please, we're Team Yellow.
 



Attached Files:







blueberryanon.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jennifaerie

Fab scan pic! xxx


----------



## lynnikins

aww cute pic hunni. she told me at my scan the NT fold looked fine even though she didnt measure it lol caus we opted out of the tests


----------



## mummylove

aww love the scan pic


----------



## crossroads

Great scan! Very cute


----------



## wishing4baby3

well my scan went great and im so happy its untrue here is my little bean x x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats, very cute pic hunni


----------



## mummylove

I am so jealous I cant wait till next week lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

wishing4baby3 said:


> well my scan went great and im so happy its untrue here is my little bean x x
> View attachment 212130

Lovely :)


----------



## Amy31

Had my 12 week scan today - I am so happy and relieved that everything was ok. I cried loads and could have watched the baby all day. My new EDD is 13/12/11 :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Same as me,but our tickers are different for some reason :)


----------



## lynnikins

well its on facebook now, lol


----------



## cranberry987

What did you write? Been trying to think of something different from the usual smugness. Need ideas!


----------



## wishing4baby3

i put that me n oh were expecting another baby but was going put that i was cooking another bun in the oven :) x x


----------



## letshaveababy

Well, yesterday I went for my emergency scan. Had some spotting on Tuesday afternoon and headed straight for the doctor, where he did not examine me, and one of the first words out of his mouth after hearing about my spotting said "Well, you know 1 in 4 pregnancies ends in miscarriage". WHAT?! I'm very aware of that, but you don't have to say it like that!! 

Anyway, my scan was yesterday and we got to see LO!! It's little heart was beating so fast, little movement but she said it must be "napping". Gave us a picture and told us everything looked good, but to follow up with my doctor today to get the test results, and my due date. :thumbup:

One thing, at the scan, she had a very confused look on her face (which scared the crap out of me) until she said "Have you had any C-sections"? (I had already explained that this was baby #4 for us). I replied "No". She then told me that my bladder and uterus don't line up? Bladder is on the right, uterus is on the left, and it's difficult to get right in there and see, so she had to press a bit harder. 

She wasn't concerned, just told me that I didn't need to drink all the water I did and go through the pain of needing to pee so bad since it didn't really make a difference anway! She told me next time I can just drink one glass of water and that should be fine. :thumbup:

I also have my regular scheduled scan for June 2, next Thursday. DH "doesn't see the point", but he's a guy, he wouldn't... LOL


----------



## cranberry987

I don't think drs realise that were told the 1 in 4 statistic by every single medical professional we see. I understand that they want to prepare us for the worst but honestly it's unneeded. 

The majority of those stats are early losses so they skew the results. 

Glad the scan went well and hope the drs are less doom mongering from here on


----------



## wishing4baby3

i agree after 12 wks and seeing a heartbeat the chance of m/c is about 3% if that,ul be fine hun just try relax and spotting could of been ur cervix or because it was about the time you would have af if wasnt pregnant as some ladies have a proper af every month when pregnant and still have healthy babies,id honestly try and enjoy being pregnant now as im sure you will be taking ur baby home with you :) x x x


----------



## Amy31

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Same as me,but our tickers are different for some reason :)

Forgot to change it :) Will do it now.

Just put on facebook - love peoples reactions! :)


----------



## lynnikins

i put, ".. Has started her Christmas baking off with a bun.." and changed my profile pic to a bun in the oven lol


----------



## cranberry987

I read one on here I liked "you know it's the 21st c when you spend hours constructing the perfect way to announce your pregnancy on fb"

Also like "I for one welcome our new foetal overlord" ^^


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> i put, ".. Has started her Christmas baking off with a bun.." and changed my profile pic to a bun in the oven lol

Dats class ha ha!


----------



## letshaveababy

Oohh... I can't wait to announce on Facebook! If all goes well with seeing my doctor this afternoon I think I'm going to spill the beans! Just have to think of a clever way to do it. I need something sarcastic/to the point, so that when I announce I'm not getting those comments of "Another one?", or "3 wasn't enough?" <--- That last one was sent to me through a facebook message by my aunt who lives 15 hours away from me. Nice.


----------



## Nichole

Say that 4 is your new favorite # as of _____(EDD)


----------



## cranberry987

Or say yes another one, 3 isn't enough, it's not twins etc. Preempt all the snide remarks


----------



## lynnikins

i saw one that was a t-shirt that said

"Yes im pregnant again
Yes i know what causes it,
No my tv isnt broken and 
No we dont have enough yet"


----------



## letshaveababy

Thanks ladies, all good comments! I think the thing that gets me is the fact that you can only announce it on Facebook once... So it better be good! I didn't join Facebook until all 3 of my kids were born, so this is my first announcement.


----------



## Nichole

Good luck!


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck and have fun hehe x x


----------



## lauzie84

Loving all the scan pics ladies - lynnikins- I'm guessing a boy too. 

I went for my scan yesterday and all is well! The scan pics are really crap though:cry: However bambino is doing well xxx


----------



## lynnikins

sorry you didnt get great scan pics hun, at least you know baby is ok though :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Love all the scan photos! :thumbup: Can't wait for ours a week on Monday.... seems like we're waiting forever.

Hope everyone's well. I'm still being paranoid :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

Anna i was right the way until i saw our little baby on the screen then all the fears disaapeared


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Lynn, I'm sure that's why I'm feeling the way I am. I was the same way when pregnant with Alyssa. I just wish it wasn't another whole week to wait!


----------



## lynnikins

i know it seemed so long for me, lol we now share a due date :D


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Arrrgggh ive messed my tickers up, how do i get my December Snowflakes shiny thing again? :(


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Just realised when i posted this its still there, Derrrrrr! lol


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.aims.org.uk/

this is a very very very good informed site that covers the law and the policy regarding our rights when it comes to having our babies the way we want. its well worth a read, ive just been reading the article on "Choice" which you have to look through the online articles to find as sadly the site isnt so user friendly but it does have good info on what your rights are :thumbup:


----------



## mummylove

Hey ladies hope u are all doing well. Im a bit down today :(


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs:
im feeling pretty terrible probably caus my boys havnt done much other than make a mess and make dirty nappies so the MS is really getting to me atm


----------



## mummylove

Im feeling down cus im sick of being ignored from OH i talk to him and he just ignores me. Hopefully ur MS will go soon


----------



## EstelSeren

Had a phone call from my midwife an hour or so ago. She'd realised that, whilst I was given a date for my 20 week scan after my scan Monday, I hadn't been given a 16 week appointment! So that's all been rectified now! Have an appointment booked in for 24th June at 10:20 am! I hadn't realised I hadn't got one until I got home and would have been thinking of phoning them next week if she hadn't got in touch! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## lynnikins

my MS is totally smell triggered at the moment it sucks lol im gonna try and get a nap for a bit now though as both the boys are napping ( i hope i cant hear them at least ) and DH is sorting our dinner tonight so i just have to figure something to feed the boys when they get up


----------



## lynnikins

EstelSeren said:


> Had a phone call from my midwife an hour or so ago. She'd realised that, whilst I was given a date for my 20 week scan after my scan Monday, I hadn't been given a 16 week appointment! So that's all been rectified now! Have an appointment booked in for 24th June at 10:20 am! I hadn't realised I hadn't got one until I got home and would have been thinking of phoning them next week if she hadn't got in touch! :happydance:
> 
> Beca :wave:

i wouldnt get a 16 wk appointment this time if i wasnt seeing a consultant for it as its not my first baby but as i need to see the consultant they have booked that for 16 wks


----------



## Tigger79

I have just booked a gender scan for the 18th June :) can't wait I'm so excited could wait til my 20week one in July I will be 21 weeks then. 

I left my OH and boys watching the Manu game and I have come and layed in bed:) hope everyone is having a good bank holiday weekend. 

We get a 16week check up regardless of how many children you have had here, should be monthly xx


----------



## Tigger79

Ment couldn't wait for 20week scan, flipping iPhone!


----------



## mechanica

Hi all!

Is anyone else feeling really breathless? Luckily i don't have any stairs, but i can walk from one end of the hallway to the other and need to have a sit down! I am constantly trying to take big breaths because it feels like i can't breathe properly! I know towards the end of pregnancies you usually get a bit breathless because everything is being squashed but i don't even have a bump so i know nothing is getting squashed!

Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## cranberry987

Im breathless easily. It's something to do with our increased red blood cells or increased blood, I dunno, didn't read the research properly but there was a reason and it was fine and normal

X


----------



## cranberry987

I've got the aims PDF on induction if anyone wants it. Just pm me your email address


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun, ive read it already but will check if OH wants to read it.

did everyone have a good night


----------



## mummydeb

mechanica said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Is anyone else feeling really breathless? Luckily i don't have any stairs, but i can walk from one end of the hallway to the other and need to have a sit down! I am constantly trying to take big breaths because it feels like i can't breathe properly! I know towards the end of pregnancies you usually get a bit breathless because everything is being squashed but i don't even have a bump so i know nothing is getting squashed!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this?

i did last week to but its not so bad now, when you have your 12wk scan you'll have iron levels checked then but your having twins so will most likely feel it worse than single pregnancys.


where i live we also get a 16wk appointment its with our midwifes and we have to book it our selfs after 12wk scan, thats when we find out blood results from 12wk scan.
iv got to see specialist though so will be getting more checks :( rather just be left


----------



## jimjam112

Morning everyone I finally made it to peach dis week yeah!!!hope everyone is well!!!!


----------



## Pinga

mechanica said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Is anyone else feeling really breathless? Luckily i don't have any stairs, but i can walk from one end of the hallway to the other and need to have a sit down! I am constantly trying to take big breaths because it feels like i can't breathe properly! I know towards the end of pregnancies you usually get a bit breathless because everything is being squashed but i don't even have a bump so i know nothing is getting squashed!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this?

In my first pregnancey I started to get really breathless and thought it was just part of being pregnant. Turned out that I was anemic and was put on Iron tablets and then the breathlessness went away. I would get it checked with the midwife.


----------



## Tigger79

Morning how is everyone this morning?


----------



## Amy31

Good thanks. How are you Tigger79? I wake up feeling not too bad but my ms happens later in the day - something to look forward to. I cant wait to start buying baby stuff but just don't know where to start - I need a list. I think I will go and look at maternity wear today as I think things are starting to get a little snug :)


----------



## lynnikins

im feeling shattered caus my OH got out the aircon last night in our room and turned it on and its LOUD and kept me awake most of the night i think im gonna have to make him sleep on the camp bed downstairs since he likes being cold at night so much caus im not getting any real sleep


----------



## Tigger79

I'm good thanks Amy still feeling on and off sick even tho I'm 13+3 weeks was hoping to feel much better. We have just had a loft conversion done so trying to get the Walls painted to move my eldest boys up there but gosh I get do tired so quickly. 

So has everyone has a gOod bank holiday weekend? Would have been nice if it hadn't rained all weekend mind think the kids have cabin fever!

X


----------



## lynnikins

no its not been a "holiday" weekend my OH has been working he had to work Saturday because he took thursday off for the scan and is working today so no holiday at all in fact been a worse weekend than usual with the boys


----------



## Tigger79

I know the feeling with already having 4 kids but wouldn't swop them for the world and my OH was only off sat and sun and works 12 hours a day but since I don't work I can't complain someone has to pay the mortgage. 

Think I have a headache due to the paint but nice break now what the Footy is on :)


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies how has everybody been keeping?? all well i hope.

been MIA for a while does anybody care to fill me in on the happenings??

had my 12 week scan dates still match perfectly and bubs is perfect, so so so happy and finally announced it


----------



## lynnikins

yay for 12+wks missmayhem.
nothing much going on really my symptoms have died down although for some reason atm i can really smell bbq charcoal like someone has just opend a bag of it right next to me but theres none around and its raining so i dont think the neighbors are bbq'ing lol


----------



## letshaveababy

I had a very uneventful weekend. It was nice! Had an ultrasound on Thursday to check on bubs, and he/she is doing fine! Measuring 2 days behind my dates, and since I don't know the exact date of ovulation, it might be right, but I'm sticking with mine anyway! What's 2 days in the end, really??

I have my regularly scheduled ultrasound this Thursday morning, so I get another peek and another picture! :)

I announced on Facebook on Friday, and got an awesome response! So many congrats and happiness, it lifted my spirits! I tagged DH's name and put "Ryan ... can we tell people we're pregnant yet?" LOL Everyone loved it. 

Been really dizzy and had constant headaches for about a week now. Haven't gone to do my bloodwork yet, I keep forgetting. I'm gonna do it after work today, for sure! Next doctor's appointment is June 7.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations missmayhem honey! :hugs: So thrilled for you!

One week to go till we can see Pip and finally make our announcement.... can't wait!


----------



## Hotpink

Just checking in with you ladies... How are you girls doing I'm doing fine I'm out of this cycle but there is always next cycle though..


----------



## cranberry987

We spent the entire bloody weekend doing DIY. The painting was fine but took us forever to put this wardrobe together sigh. 4 ikea trips to get bits which should have been included! 

Going to aqua aerobics tmw, not been for two weeks and feeling a bit lethargic, exercise might help but it might not so may as well try it and see


----------



## lynnikins

lol isnt it always the case with Ikea stuff lol?


----------



## missmayhem

i love ikea went there at the weekend, got cheap cushions, bath mats and a few other bits for the bathroom....

i am feeling great this morning, have made myself a smoothie, trying to eat better so smoothies for breakfast it will be


----------



## lynnikins

we had an ikea-ish meal last night, meatballs and mash lol , i have to go there ( not looking forward to it unless i can avoid taking the kids ) and get some stuff


----------



## mummylove

I cooked bacon joint with roasters, mash, parsnips, veg and yorkshire pud. Mine was a small plate and OHs was a big lol i couldnt eat it all but least i kept it down


----------



## Jennifaerie

mmmm food lol my appetite is now back with a vengeance. Sausages and dauphinoise potatoes tonight! I had a panini for lunch xx bacon joint sounds fab!


----------



## missmayhem

have started a journal ladies and pics of the scan are up


----------



## mummylove

Jennifaerie said:


> mmmm food lol my appetite is now back with a vengeance. Sausages and dauphinoise potatoes tonight! I had a panini for lunch xx bacon joint sounds fab!

My appetite is started to cum bk to but im still not eating big meals


----------



## lynnikins

the boys and i are having a steak pie with vege and boiled potatos tonight , just had a chesse and ham pasta for lunch with them


----------



## Jennifaerie

mummylove said:


> Jennifaerie said:
> 
> 
> mmmm food lol my appetite is now back with a vengeance. Sausages and dauphinoise potatoes tonight! I had a panini for lunch xx bacon joint sounds fab!
> 
> My appetite is started to cum bk to but im still not eating big mealsClick to expand...

No I'm not really. It's more snacking. I find I can't finish a meal but an hour or two later I'm starving again!

Lynni that sounds nom! How was your announcement? x


----------



## mummylove

Jennifaerie said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifaerie said:
> 
> 
> mmmm food lol my appetite is now back with a vengeance. Sausages and dauphinoise potatoes tonight! I had a panini for lunch xx bacon joint sounds fab!
> 
> My appetite is started to cum bk to but im still not eating big mealsClick to expand...
> 
> No I'm not really. It's more snacking. I find I can't finish a meal but an hour or two later I'm starving again!
> 
> Lynni that sounds nom! How was your announcement? xClick to expand...

Ye im the same. It is nice to start eating hot meals again even if it is just a bit


----------



## Pingu

Hello Snowflakes, hope you are all well.

I am super excited, booked our gender scan today for 2nd July. I will be 17 weeks. My NHS scan is a couple of weeks later on the 15th :) XX


----------



## lynnikins

It was good thanks Jen so many people didnt understand it though lol


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> Hello Snowflakes, hope you are all well.
> 
> I am super excited, booked our gender scan today for 2nd July. I will be 17 weeks. My NHS scan is a couple of weeks later on the 15th :) XX

oo0o exciting my 20wk scan isnt till after the 20th of July its such a long wait lol


----------



## mummylove

It wont feel so long once we are in June lol


----------



## lynnikins

lol June is so busy ds1 turns 3 the last weekend of June both DH and i are out one night each first weekend of June and then DH is working the middle 2 wkends so he can go to interviews during those weeks


----------



## mummylove

My birthday on the 9th lol

End of june will be hard for my by LO is meant to be due which was the previous pregnancy b4 this one


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: hows your little girl doing today?


----------



## mummylove

Shes gud shes got a bit of sun burn on the cheeks cus shes been with her auntie and chester zoo so not seen her since this morning. She gave me cuddles when she saw me lol

Well thought sickness had gone but after 3 days of not being sick i do tonight well least its not everyday like b4


----------



## Jen1802

So posted a "bump" pic in my journal and on the bumps sticky thread...think its actually possibly the start of one already! I can't wait to have a proper one again and tell everyone too! I'm trying to think of a good way to announce it on facebook too but drawing complete blanks...any ideas girls??? xo


----------



## lynnikins

i posted a page or so back with some ideas i had found hun,

aww sounds like she had fun at the zoo, i have to take my boys soon as we are walking distance from Chessington World of Adventures and they have a good zoo there


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> i posted a page or so back with some ideas i had found hun,
> 
> aww sounds like she had fun at the zoo, i have to take my boys soon as we are walking distance from Chessington World of Adventures and they have a good zoo there


Her aunt said she enjoyed it. I told OH that we need to take her again in summer. Its a gud hour and half drive but to see a smile on ur childs face is worth it


----------



## lauzie84

Hi ladies! 

Well I'm stick feeling as sick as a dog. Seems to be kicking in mid afternoon now and lasting right through to bedtime! Delightful! lol!

Hope you're all keeping well! We'll be hitting 2nd tri soon xxx


----------



## mummylove

I felt like i flet a kick today but im not sure it was just above my belly button


----------



## Jen1802

Flip I'm the opposite...trying to restrain myself from eating everything in the house...well not everything...just all savoury foods! Can't possibly be a craving at this stage so its just plain greediness and I will have to exercise some self restraint! lol. xo


----------



## cranberry987

Im def having cravings so I'm sure it isn't too early. I sometimes have an almost physical need for coconut and am scoffing cherry tomatoes like there's no tomorrow. Not normal for me and it's not like its chocolate and I'm just labelling it so I can pig out. 

There's some ppl who apparently got cravings at 3 wks which does seem early to me but hey ho anythings possible.


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks for making me feel better Cranberry...maybe I should indulge in some cheese and toast with tomatoes and this is going to sound gross but tomato ketchup...I just can't get enough of it at the moment! lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Morning! How are we all today? We managed to get a recording of baby's heartbeat last night, 174 beats a minute! Must have been doing laps hehe. 1 week till scan day!


----------



## mummylove

I still cant find babys HB on doppler :(


----------



## cranberry987

Me either. Mines going in the bin tbh.


----------



## Jennifaerie

It seems pretty flukey with mine. Couldn't find it at all on Saturday, then found it Sun morning. No chance yesterday morning but had it for about ten minutes last night. What dopplers have you got?


----------



## cranberry987

Angelsounds. Hubby bought it based on amazon reviews but I could have told him I need a 2mhz one. Waste of time. 

God I'm grumpy today. Worried about scan I think. Stupid Doppler.


----------



## mummylove

Taking r princess to the butterfly house today :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

aww Cranberry don't worry! What date is your scan? It's ok you're allowed to be grumpy - you're knocked up :thumbup:. sounds fab MummyLove. My sister is taking my niece to a siblings day in the New Forest for children who've had siblings go to a particular hospice. She can't remember her brother but I still think it's nice. Makes me want to blub :(


----------



## lynnikins

im grumpy caus someone made me out to be a total bitch with a bunch of lies on facebook last night and we have like 40+ common friends who saw it all. im trying not to sink to her level but its hard


----------



## cranberry987

Oh god ignore them. Seriously if someone wants to start an argument on bloody Facebook then they need defriending as they obv have no life or imagination. How sad. Ppl will realise its bullshit if they know you


----------



## lynnikins

oh she was defriended alright , it just hurt and the fact that OH used it as a chance to have a go at me himself was painful. it is just annoying caus i thought she was a friend and recently ive been so nice to her and then this comes up out of nowhere


----------



## missmayhem

it's just amazing how bitchy some people can be isn't it!!!!

i'm feeling a tad crap this morning, may just curl up and watch movies i think.... in two minds weather to try and work tonight as i keep getting dizzy spells and driving can't be safe


----------



## Jen1802

OMG that's so embarrassing Lynnikins, I can't imagine why some people do that sort of thing. As for DH you should have given him a slap, your OH is supposed to support you when others are making life shit for you, not kick you when you're down. What an ass! That person sounds like a total knob and with friends like that who needs enemies..hope you're ok! xox


----------



## lynnikins

i wish i could just sit and watch movies but ds1 wouldnt let me


----------



## missmayhem

bet if it was cars he would


----------



## Jennifaerie

:hugs: Lynni! What a cow!


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> im grumpy caus someone made me out to be a total bitch with a bunch of lies on facebook last night and we have like 40+ common friends who saw it all. im trying not to sink to her level but its hard

That's shitty!


----------



## lynnikins

doesnt help that im not speaking to DH caus of the fight we had over it. im falling apart and feel so alone caus my closest friends and family live on the other side of the world and they are all asleep in bed atm so i cant even talk to them


----------



## mechanica

We're here for you, lynnikins!!

What doppler have you got, jennifaerie?


----------



## Jennifaerie

Why did DH join in? I would not be happy! I've got the Hi Bebe 200 (no LCD) one. Got it on ebay for £33


----------



## lynnikins

he didnt so much join in but see it as the time to say a few things himself along a similar topic, 

im speaking to him again now but only barely im a bit numb emotionally over all of it. and he very nearly did get a slap or several last night i stormed off and went to read my book upstairs and didnt speak to him and barely spoke to him this morning


----------



## mummylove

Add me on FB Samantha Curtis


----------



## lynnikins

hun theres alot of you on facebook lol

try messaging me, Lynette Ann Odendaal , theres only one of me that i know of


----------



## mummylove

Nothing coming up for u lol

Mine is a pic of me and my dad


----------



## lynnikins

ok that was my settings i should be searchable now


----------



## mummylove

I can click on ur name but it wont let me add


----------



## lynnikins

you should be able to send me a message hun


----------



## lynnikins

Jen ive added u


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> you should be able to send me a message hun

Sent u message


----------



## lynnikins

got it,


----------



## madge

Hi girls :hi:

Could you add me to the 13th please x


----------



## mummylove

madge said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Could you add me to the 13th please x

Congrats


----------



## Dinnerlady74

madge said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Could you add me to the 13th please x

Congrats,same as me :)


----------



## Yersinia

So many of us for Dec 20th!! Let's see which one of us will really have a baby on that day.... I was born much earlier than expected so I wonder if my child will also be so impatient!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I hope it doesn't work that way! I was born at 7 months! On a side note.... I'm a lime :dance:


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry I haven't posted for a while; I've been a bit lazy.
Hope everyone is okay and the sickness is easing :)


I hate pregnancy dreams! :'(
I've just woken up in tears as I had a very graphic dream that oh cheated with one of my friends. The shock of catching them woke me up.

I'm really upset and shaken, it feels like it really happened! ( I know that sounds stupid)

They've never even met before in real life....I don't think they will either after That dream lol!


----------



## amielh

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well.. I have my first scan today and im so so nervous!!

Aargh I hate all this waiting, but this is defo worse compared to the 2WW...


----------



## cranberry987

I dunno. At least now we have something positive to look forward to. Not just hoping that mother nature miraculously did her thing and made us ovulate. My tww was always pretty much waiting for the next fail cycle to start tho

That being said, I dunno how I'd feel if I had to wait all this time for a scan. I was going nuts at 6w. Didn't believe I was Preg at all. Still didn't after the 1st scan tbh but after I saw hb on 2nd it sunk in a bit more. My Oscar/nt is on Monday and I have to hang around the hospital from 10am to 2pm so they can process my bloods for the Oscar scan. Hopefully can go to lunch with dh otherwise I'll go nuts waiting. 

Gl with things today. Which hospital are you going to


----------



## lynnikins

morning, OH was on an early shift this morning so was up at half 5 and the boys were awake just after 6 :coffee: so im a bit zombiefied this morning since DH and i stayed up to watch BGT online and The Apprentice and Your Fired' online last night after they had aired on tv

for all the girls who supported me yesterday, THANK YOU :hugs: love you all, DH and I are working out our issues after the fight slowly but things are on the mend


----------



## Jennifaerie

So glad things are getting better! I've just been booked in for my meeting with HR re maternity leave and one of them has just popped down with a back support :wohoo: much comfier now!


----------



## cranberry987

anyone know if DH are allowed time off to come to scans or do they have to use their holiday? his boss says no to everything even if they are allowed, she lets them have the bare minimum. seems that they are needed at scans tho, eg if i had to make the decision to terminate im hardly going to do it by myself am i


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Cranberry, I'm a HR practitioner...no they aren't allowed time off for it. They can use holidays but there is no statutory requirement for an employer to give them paid time off for a few hours to attend a scan or other hospital appointments. He'll just have to ask to use some annual leave either that or maybe they can work out something where he can have the time off to go and make up the hours by working late or something. xo


----------



## EstelSeren

For the 1st scan OH could just take an hour or so out of work- though I think it may have been unpaid- but he took a holiday day for my actual 12 week scan! Not sure what he's going to do for my 20 week one! But my OH's work is very understanding about things- I think when it comes to pregnancy related stuff it help that all hi colleagues and managers are female!- and allow him time as he needs it, which is great! Plus, he gets 2 weeks paternity- one week full pay, one week SPP- and if I have the baby on my due date, which I know is unlikely but we can but hope, he'll get a 3rd consecutive week at full pay as the uni's closed over Christmas and New Year so it's a week he'll get off anyway! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Jen1802

That's really good he gets a full weeks paid, most places only pay the bear minimum of ssp for the two weeks but dh's work he gets 4 weeks paternity leave at full pay. I've never heard of anywhere doing that before, its so generous. I'm delighted as well as otherwise he was scheduled to work Christmas and New Years eve so he would have missed out watching dd opening her Christmas presents. I'm wrecked today had to rescue a kitten last night from some of the local shits in the area. They were swinging her round by her tail and throwing her on the ground. Absolutely disgusted, I've never been so angry in all my life, they were pissing themselves laughing about it too. If they can do that to a kitten what are they capable of doing to another human being. She's such a friendly wee thing as well but we can't keep her, we already own two massive dogs and are moving somewhere we've signed a contract saying we won't have anymore pets. Need to get her a new good home where she'll be treated well as she honestly is the most affectionate wee thing. I'd keep her in a heartbeat if only for the moving issue. xo


----------



## madge

Just realised my due date is 13/12/11 which is quite cool...... however my LO was born on 12/11/10!!!!! This could all get very confusing if I have a due date baby!!!!


----------



## flippityflop

I'm due on 28 December 2011. A Christmas/New Year baby. How exciting!


----------



## Jennifaerie

What does it feel like when you feel the baby move? I just had a weird mini muscle spasm that felt a bit like my tummy doing a flip lol.


----------



## cranberry987

did you call the police? thats awful. theyre the sorts of ppl who grow up to be serious criminals. call cats protection or something about the kitten, theyll mend her up and give her cuddles

DH's boss is ok with him taking holiday, I just dont rly think its right that he has to. I have sooo many appts (I will have 8 scans plus all the other crap) and its taking the piss that he has to take holiday for each one. Im self employed so just miss out on money, i probably take about 60 days a year but thats fine. I refuse to go without him as i dont trust them not to try and walk all over me and im usually quite upset at these appts already without them telling me theres a very real chance of me having a stillbirth unless i agree to a totally unneccessary medical procedure... grr, trying to let the anger go, must not get annoyed again.

its just not v progressive is it. its their child too. maybe its different in sweden, but then there theyre v prescriptive about the birth and everyone follows it because its the done thing.


----------



## wishing4baby3

cranberry cant believe the dads cant get a few hours off to go scans n what not with partners that is shocking i live in the midlands n my oh is allowed 2 hours off for each appointment needed but i guerss every work place is different too,has he looked into his contract n what not though as some work places try it on,it is defo a joke though as a daddy is a daddy and should be allowed no matter what plus like you said you want his support when going to them,i hope it all gets sorted soon for you hun x


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies,

Well apart from announcing my due date at the start I have not really been on here I have stalked the thread a few times and stalked and sometimes commented on threads in first tri as I have been so scared this was all going to go wrong. After 3 long years I have thought this kinda thing does not happen to me so been very afraid to get too attatched to baby. 

I went for a scan last week which is when they thought I was over 12 weeks but due to ireregular cycles i didnt. Everything was perfect and baby was measuring about 11 weeks. So we announced it to everyone. But I was slightly too early for the NT scan so we went back yesterday and oh my god how things had changed baby had grown from 42mm to 61mm in 9 days and was moving all over the place. He (i hate calling it an it) was moving all over the place and would not get into the right position for the NT scan but after some prodding from the sonographer and tipping me upside down on the bed he did. 

I got an official due date of 10th December too so please could I be moved from the 12th to the 10th?

I can now go to Mexico on Saturday and relax drinking non alcoholic cocktails xx


----------



## missmayhem

mec-i-co

sorry i couldn't stop myself

glad to hear all is well with bubba


----------



## missmayhem

for breaky this morning i am having a smootie, need to up my fruit and veg intake some how and this seems the best way


----------



## cranberry987

try fresh soup too, will spike your blood sugar less. 

good news about the scan MrsC :) Try and relax now, haha, if only I could take my own advice.


----------



## lynnikins

,.


----------



## mummylove

I was so nervous and scared when I went in. She found the baby straight away and saiid there is the heart beating and then the baby wouldnt stop moving. The babys head was on the left the baby was kicking punching started rolling around rolled on its bell then turned itself so head was on left it just wouldnt keep still it was unreal lol. She finally got the measurements and they av put me forward 3 days so now instead on 12+5 im 13+1. I dont get how i can be that as its been 12+5 since my LMP but she said baby could just be growing a bit faster. She said everything looks fine she didnt rush she was a lovely lady and took her time she checked measurements 3 times and all showed 13+1 so im going by that now. I am so happy my 20 week scan is 21st july so dont seem that far away
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## lynnikins

hun the reason they can put you forward is if you ovulated early and baby implanted right away or at the earliest moment then baby will be bigger than your LMP dates say


----------



## mummylove

I know when i ovulated either day 16 or 17 but i did get a positive hpt at 9dpo


----------



## Tigger79

Some babies just grow quicker than others at thebeginning then slow down again, they changed my dates and we had Ivf and know when eggs were collected and how developed etc and when they went back so know it's no possible to be due earlier but it's the size they go on. I didn't mind much it got my c section booked in 3 daysearlier than I expected and it's nice knowing bubba is gonna be born on 25th nov unless it comes earlier like one of my sons but I doubt it. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful hot weather x


----------



## crossroads

Had my scan yesterday. They put me forward from 27th to 22nd. Can you update my stats on the first page please? :flower:

Anyone got any nub guesses?
 



Attached Files:







scan1enhanced.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cranberry987

I dunno rly, if that sticky up bit is the nub then Id say boy as its at a high angle, could be a leg or something too tho.

Im feeling v bunged up tonight, almost like im getting a cold but its been coming and going for the past 3 days. not sure if its plain ol hayfever or something preg related, hayfever i can complain about, preg related I cant.


----------



## marie1112

Hi everyone, I've been MIA for a few days. Hope I didn't miss too much. I've been sleeping a LOT, very tired all the time. We went out shopping a few times, and I'd get so exhausted and hot and want to leave after 5-10 minutes. I think I sat around so much this first trimester because of ms and worrying over the baby that my stamina has plummeted. I started exercising again as of yesterday. I only did a 15 minute WATP DVD, and it got me winded, but felt good. I'm gonna start slow and hope to get my stamina and energy back. 

My nausea has been improving though, yay1 :happydance: And I can eat 3 meals a day now. I'm still working on getting to the 5-6 the Dr wants me to eat. But this is a *BIG *improvement, so I'm happy. Also, I had my first baby dream in a few weeks last night. I dreamed we had a little *girl*! It was a strange dream, though not as strange as some of my previous *boy* dreams: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/618385-gender-dreams.html#post10696698
I dreamed it was her birthday and I didn't have enough money to get her anything but diapers, so I wanted to paint her fingernails and toenails pink, but my husband got *SO *mad and forbid me to do it, lol. Weird. 

Anyway, I hope you are all doing well! I officially start my 2nd trimester *tomorrow*, so exciting! 

Also, I think my last request got lost, could someone please change my due date to _December 2nd_? <3


----------



## nasacha

please update my EDD to 20th Dec had my scan this morning and have been put back 2 days.


----------



## lynnikins

i had the oddest dreams in the early hours this morning,
like that my baby was over 12 lb that it kept turning into a heghog when i tryed to hold it up against my shoulder to burp it and that i gave birth in my ex's attic accessed only by a old wooden ladder with ds1 & ds2 there and the MW but no husband there, and a house full of guests in the room below and i didnt make a sound,
oh and the "Enfamil" formula reps came around to see how i was feeding the baby and tried giving me loads and loads of Formula


----------



## amielh

Cranberry987 I went to Stroud hospital, they were really lovely. I on the other hand was a wreck!! I burst in to tears the moment she put the gel on my tummy and cried all the way through. Se found our lil' bean straight away. It was a tiny miracle, no one could have prepared us for how we were going to feel. It was waving its little arm and hand about... They moved me forward which doesnt really tie in with my dates but im going with that anyway so now due December 15th. 

Meet our very own precious little miracle..

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3165/img0380.png


----------



## Jennifaerie

That's fab Amielh xxx 
Some very random dreams girls! 

I've just changed my prenatal vits and my new one has made me so constipated - think it must be the iron :cry: 

I was so hormonal last night and got really upset about DH going away for the weekend! He was lovely about it lol. It's one of his best friend's stag dos and my Mum and Aunty are coming to stay for the weekend so I'm not even on my own lol! I just couldn't stop bawling!


----------



## lynnikins

Jen :hugs:

today is a lovely day but im still cold dammit lol


----------



## mummylove

I think i had dreams last night cus i kept waking up but i cant remember wot i was dreaming about


----------



## Jennifaerie

lynnikins said:


> Jen :hugs:
> 
> today is a lovely day but im still cold dammit lol

I felt so stupid! I'm not remotely bothered about him going away I just got really upset lol. He then started saying he didn't want to go now lol. Daft beggar! 

He's on his way now. But at least my Mummy is on her way to me! She's just setting off from 300 miles away and is picking me up from work. First time she's seen the house and the first time she's seen me since we got pg


----------



## missmayhem

hahahah dreams, mine are hysterical... so friggin weird


finally getting caught up on the house work, after being so tired and having exams it really slipped


----------



## lynnikins

have fun with your mum hun i wish mine lived nearer but shes in Oz so no such hope of her popping over for the weekend


----------



## mummylove

I got to see my family on 18th june for 2 days not seen them for 6 weeks. Miss my dad more than anything. But least i get to see him for fathers day :)

On the other note im craving dr pepper lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

I only see my mum 3/4 times a year so it should be really nice. My Dad passed away when I was 12... not a mad fan of Father's Day. Thinking of getting DH a daddy to be card though this year


----------



## mummylove

sorry about ur dad hun


----------



## Jennifaerie

Meh it was a long time ago. These things happen. What do you think about the Dad to be card? And yum Dr. Pepper! I love Fanta Fruit Twist at the minute!


----------



## mummylove

Love the idea of a dad to be card i bet that will put a smile on ur OHs face


----------



## letshaveababy

My DH will get a card for Father's Day regardless, just because we already have 3 kids, but I'm thinking of buying an I Love Daddy shirt or Superman onesie to give to DH for Father's Day. (He's always been obssessed with Superman lol)

Plus his weedwacker that he's getting for Father's Day. He's a spoiled brat, I think!


----------



## missmayhem

i cannot believe pepper is now the size of a peach


----------



## lynnikins

i know my OH is getting spoilt too when i had to force him to get me a mothers day card and chocies lol

ahh well theres always next year, im getting him a gift from each of the boys and one from the baby this year


----------



## roomaloo

Hellloooo! I'm due on 29th Dec, not sure how i missed this thread 1st time round. Congrats all!!


----------



## Mrs CP

I'm due on the 7th! X


----------



## Sophie1234

Im due Dec 27. x


----------



## letshaveababy

I can't believe today is exactly 6 months from my EDD! This coming Tuesday is 4 months from the day I can start my maternity leave. :) 

Had a pretty crappy night last night. I've been having horrible headaches, where I can't do anything. I've been resting and/or crying for the past 3 days. I won't allow myself to drive because of how dizzy I can get all of a sudden. I went to the doctor on Tuesday and he said that headaches are pretty hard to diagnose the cause of. He thinks it may be my sinuses so told me to take anti-histamines and use a nasal spray (nose is stuffed up, but not runny). 

I was panicking last night. Thinking about how I could convince my doctor that I am too stressed out and sick (which is true) to work, and so to go on sickness leave. But then I was getting sad about that idea because as much as I would appreciate being able to be at home resting, I am the only one working in our house right now and we can't afford the pay cut! 

I was trying to explain my worries to DH last night and all I kept getting was "just try to relax", "it'll all work out". I just started bawling, threw in a curse word, and went to sit on the couch and read up on maternity and sick leave. 

Woke up this morning in a much better mood, although at 330 I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for an hour, with my alarm clock waking me up at 620 to go to work. YUCK! 

I'm just counting down the days when I can stop working and start focusing on myself and my family a bit more. 

Thanks for reading, I really needed to rant!!


----------



## Sketcher

oh by the way, at my 8 weeks scan I was moved to the 25th Dec rather than the 30th! x


----------



## spiceyuk

|I'm due on the 4th with my first


----------



## Tia

Can you please change me from the 9th to the 7th. A whole 2 days earlier :)


----------



## mummylove

I need my due date changing to the 7th to


----------



## rocketb

Had an OBGYN appt this morning. Just a check-up. I peed in a cup, the nurse found the heartbeat, and then the doctor came in for 5 minutes to see if we had a any questions. Probably the fastest dr appt I've ever had! Next appt is a month away.


----------



## ebony2010

Please take me off the list from the 30th. Thank you. x


----------



## mummylove

sorry about ur loss hun :(


----------



## jess181989

Hello I'm due on the 21st with my 1st baby :) x


----------



## tannembaum

Meet pudding :D


They've changed my edd to the 22nd which I don't really see how thats poss....So I'm gonna keep the 25th :) lol.


----------



## mummylove

aww so cute


----------



## letshaveababy

I can't wait to get my scan pictures up this evening! I love seeing all the pictures.


----------



## tannembaum

For ladies who have had a baby after a cs -
How did they check to see if your scar was holding up?? I assumed it was on a scan but the scan lady told me they don't have anything to do with it?!


----------



## Tigger79

I have had 3 CS and booked in for fourth and they don't check! Usually it heels perfectly fine mine re opened and they didn't check, just keep eye on if becomes painful yourself towards the end but very rarely is an issue :) x


----------



## tannembaum

I'm just a little worried as it hasn't ever stopped hurting :s


----------



## mummylove

sorry cant help never had a CS


----------



## waltzy

Hi everyone!

I'm due on 22nd December with my 2nd.


----------



## cahgirl87

I'm due December 25 :)


----------



## mummylove

Hope all u ladies are doing well.

As its a nice day we are going out as a family need to get sum maternity clothes


----------



## tannembaum

It's dd's first birthday party today :)
I'm gonna be so busy; looking forward to it though :)


----------



## mummylove

aww happy bi_rthday to ur LO_


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you....It's not till Tuesday though :blush:

Guess what?! I completely forgot....It's my Birthday tomorrow lol! It's so weird I keep forgetting. I've just been focusing all my energy on Elsie's Birthday :D


----------



## mummylove

Happy birthday for u for tomorrow lol its mine on Thursday


----------



## crossroads

lynnikins said:


> oh and the "Enfamil" formula reps came around to see how i was feeding the baby and tried giving me loads and loads of Formula

Thank God that's illegal!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hope everyone's well!

Finally had our first glimpse of Pip yesterday! :cloud9: Had a consultant's appointment, and she asked if I'd had a dating scan yet. Told her it was booked for Monday, and she said that in that case she would have a quick look to determine whether there was more than one baby in there (only one!) and give us a peek. Pip waved to us! :rofl:

Can't wait till Monday to see our little love again.
 



Attached Files:







Pip1st p.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummylove

aww lovely scan pic


----------



## mummylove

I av my MW appointment on 24th looking forward to that get to hear babys HB


----------



## lynnikins

awww lucky a sneak preview on your scan lol

cute pictures ladies.

ive been dying with the heat today im drinking loads and loads more water than normal but its going right through me as usual which is rather frustrating


----------



## rocketb

I just found a hair on my chin! Black and at least a 1/4" long! 

It's sooooooo coming off in the shower tomorrow morning. DH just laughed when I showed him.


----------



## jimjam112

Morning ladies hope everyone is well!I officially started da 2nd trimester today yeah!!!!!!


----------



## mummylove

Ive always known 2nd trimester to start at 13 weeks


----------



## jimjam112

I don't kno it says 14 on da second trimester chat room!


----------



## mummylove

I know it does on her but i searched the net and mostly everyone says 13 weeks but ive seen sum say 12 and sum say 14 ive always known it to be 13. I will wait to join 2nd tri bit when im 14 weeks


----------



## jimjam112

Oh I see I only followed dis didnt kno much better ha ha!!!


----------



## Tigger79

Morning ladies how is everyone this morning? I still feel really sick :( I was 14 weeks gone Friday and really want to feel better now! I all books I have says 2nd trimester is 14 weeks to but who knows:)


----------



## Jennifaerie

:wave: how are we all today? Sorry you're feeling :sick: Tigger! Well my little bugger of a bubba has been hiding from the doppler since DH told his parents we'd had no trouble finding hb on Thursday. I just found it for about 10 secs lol. It's enough for me but we get the point Smudge!


----------



## mummylove

I cant find my babys yet


----------



## Jennifaerie

Is it the Angelsounds one you've got? Does it have a probe or is it one you just put against your tummy? I find that what you use as gel makes a difference. 

It seems baby can hide very easily if it wishes! Ours has been doing it successfully all week. I reckon it can mean your baby s just jigging around too much to get a lock on it.


----------



## mummylove

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180658470298
i got that one


----------



## Jennifaerie

Does it say when it can be used from? The one I've got is designed to be used from 10 weeks :shrug: I've not heard much about that type xx


----------



## mummylove

No.

I wish i never bought it should of just spent that extra and got a better one


----------



## cranberry987

mines the angelsounds one, just bought a bebe one off someone on here for £40 and will flog mine, even if its going to pick something up later i just dont like it. have a look on the for sale boards here, they wont have been used for long after all


----------



## Jennifaerie

Otherwise eBay x mine was 33 quid x


----------



## mummylove

OH wont let me buy another one (


----------



## mummylove

bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## clairealfie

Love the bump! 

I can't tell if mines bump or fat LOL


----------



## jimjam112

clairealfie said:


> Love the bump!
> 
> I can't tell if mines bump or fat LOL

Me either lol!


----------



## missmayhem

well everybody how was your weekend


----------



## missmayhem

ohh i've moved along a box in my ticker!!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> well everybody how was your weekend

it was ok thanks hun, busy as heck though with me doing volunteer service 10pm-4am friday night then DH doing the same thing Saturday night then yesterday was mostly spent sleeping lol


----------



## babynotoo

Please can I be added, I am due 31st Dec


----------



## Eternal

my dates have changed from the 16th to the 13th and im not expecting twins! so this will be babies 2 and 3 :D


----------



## missmayhem

are or aren't you having twins.. your comfusing my baby brain


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Dating scan today - due date moved up from December 6th to December 4th. I'm now 14+1 so officially in 2nd Tri! How on earth has that gone so fast?

xx


----------



## Stephannie

Im due 31st Dec :) but im sure that will change when I have my scan on 23rd june :) x


----------



## missmayhem

yeah well done for hitting second tri


----------



## Pingu

Eternal said:


> my dates have changed from the 16th to the 13th and im not expecting twins! so this will be babies 2 and 3 :D




missmayhem said:


> are or aren't you having twins.. your comfusing my baby brain

I am confused too, so are you expecting twins or not? 
I will change your date x


----------



## Pingu

I have updated the list, please let me know if I have missed out anyone xx

ebony2010 :hugs: so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## letshaveababy

I put up a thread with my ultrasound pics, finally! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/634361-my-ultrasound-pics.html


----------



## xpensivtaste

can i join? i'm due on christmas day =D woop woop x


----------



## Tabitha83

Im due Dec 20th I have my ultrasound pics In another thread. :)


----------



## KNWilson

I would like to join I'm due around December 12th.


----------



## missmayhem

welcome to the new girlys......

i've been pram shopping this weekend, so many lovely prams, but such a small car


----------



## Hevn

I'm due December 16 =)


----------



## Tigger79

missmayhem said:


> welcome to the new girlys......
> 
> i've been pram shopping this weekend, so many lovely prams, but such a small car

I love the quinney in red :) I don't have a problem with car space but have to remember it needs to fit in grandparents car :) x


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the newbies, missmayhem thats always the problem lol that and the price tag


----------



## letshaveababy

We have a mini van, so space isn't the issue for me. The biggest thing is how easy it folds, and the storage space, for me, anway!!


----------



## mummydeb

how is everyone?
iv got my scan in 2 days :) so my date will most likely change by a couple of days.
iv got no bump at all this is 6th pregnancy so assumming babys hiding far back explain the backache


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

had my Oscar scan today and risks are all low, bubs was wriggling around loads but lying on side so took yonks to get a measurement. meant that we got to see all the structures tho, brain, bladder all that kind of thing, everything perfectly normal.

Was so funny as they go to sleep every 5 mins for 5 mins and Dr kept trying to wake it up. But bubs was having none of it. Even when it was awake the jiggling didnt seem to bother it, either v stubborn or v laid back then.

Pic isnt great but you can see its a baby at least, the other one they gave me looks like Im carrying a sea monster!

Im Rhesus neg tho, which I dont think is a massive stress, just a jab at 30w or something, going back to hospital in 4 wks for checkup and seeing MW at the GPs same day for usual 16w stuff. Gonna try and relax about it all a bit now, was convinced I was carrying a dead baby, but its definately a wriggler! Arms and legs all over the place!
 



Attached Files:







12w scan0001.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tigger79

Cranberry that's brill news glad your mind has been put at rest :)


----------



## mummydeb

cranberry lovely scan and thats intresting i didnt no that they slept like that.
iv been feeling the same so im glad scan went ok for you mines in 2 days so hopefully ill get reassurance like you


----------



## mummydeb

oh im also due same day as you well thats going by ov date ill have to wait for scan to no for sure


----------



## missmayhem

here we go a piccy of my scan, cannot believe thats my baby
 



Attached Files:







1_12.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cranberry987

oh cool pic :)


----------



## missmayhem

that was a privatre scan as the NHS one was wick, they ended up doing an enternal scan


----------



## Nichole

Beautiful pictures ladies! Congrats on good appointments!


----------



## Tryforbaby

Pingu said:


> I have updated the list, please let me know if I have missed out anyone xx
> 
> ebony2010 :hugs: so sorry for your loss xx

Hi I am due on December the 19th this year. First baby!

Very excited and due for dating scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Nichole

:wave: Hi tryforbaby, we're due on the same day! Welcome to the group!


----------



## vikirose

I'm due 22nd Dec according to lmp but I did ov early so may be a few days out x


----------



## XxCalxX

hey December mummies!!! I got my scan date letter in the post today :) for next tuesday im soooo excited! and over the weekend i told my parents that im expecting, and then everyone at work....such a relief to be able to tell everyone and has made me so gratefull for all my amazing family and friends who are so supportive :)
will post scan pic next week but for now i wanna share my bump pic! think is mostly bump now not all bloat :)

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z464/calandra222/utf-8BSU1HMDA2ODItMjAxMTA2MDQtMDIxOC5qcGc-1.jpg


----------



## diamondgem27

Due 2nd December can I please join? X


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the new faces XxCalxX aww you get to see baby soon, yay :happydance:

i feel proud of myself atm ive managed to clean the house and make a cake today as well as look after my boys, now just to sort things out for the visitors that are coming later, have a good afternoon/evening girls xx


----------



## missmayhem

you have a bump i am so so jealous


----------



## XxCalxX

lynnikins said:


> welcome to the new faces XxCalxX aww you get to see baby soon, yay :happydance:
> 
> i feel proud of myself atm ive managed to clean the house and make a cake today as well as look after my boys, now just to sort things out for the visitors that are coming later, have a good afternoon/evening girls xx

haha i am really excited hope this week goes quick! wow i do admire you mums who have children to look after aswell as being pregnant! Have a nice evening too :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:


----------



## Baby1forus

I'm due on the 15th (I think!)


----------



## mummylove

XxCalxX said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> welcome to the new faces XxCalxX aww you get to see baby soon, yay :happydance:
> 
> i feel proud of myself atm ive managed to clean the house and make a cake today as well as look after my boys, now just to sort things out for the visitors that are coming later, have a good afternoon/evening girls xx
> 
> haha i am really excited hope this week goes quick! wow i do admire you mums who have children to look after aswell as being pregnant! Have a nice evening too :)Click to expand...


My LO loves doing her own thing which is great she will jut let me sit there while she plays


----------



## kaimommy

i am due december 17, 2011 :) :) :)


----------



## tannembaum

This time last year I was in labor with dd :)
She was born at 1:21am <3


----------



## lynnikins

aww happy birthday to Elsie


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:cake: Happy first birthday Elsie!

Also, congratulations on your 1 year BF milestone! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Hotpink

Could you lovely ladies do me a favor please?
Its in my siggy please take a look at my baby name list and vote please

Thanks 
Hotpink


----------



## lynnikins

sure thing hun.

Morning ladies hows everyone and the bumps doing? Why is it on mornings when id like to sleep in does the sun have to be so dam bright and the boys up at the crack of dawn :coffee:


----------



## Jennifaerie

either my MS is back or I have a bug. I don't have nausea, just had about a minute's notice before being really violently sick this morning. I'm in work but feeling run down and awful :-( How do I tell if it's MS or a bug? I stopped retching/ feeling sick at 9.5 weeks ish


----------



## mummylove

I heard there is a bug going round

Well this morning im craving a english breakfast so might av to go av one lol


----------



## tannembaum

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :cake: Happy first birthday Elsie!
> 
> Also, congratulations on your 1 year BF milestone! :thumbup:
> 
> x

Thank you! Tbh though Elsie self weaned laast week :( we almost made it!


----------



## mummylove

I want to breastfeed this baby but im scared cus I tried it with summer but she didnt take to it and she lost loads of weight and MW was telling me if she loses anymore weight they will av to admit her


----------



## lynnikins

thers a bug going around my DH seems to have gotten it , hes a an interview atm but im preparing for "man flu" when he gets home, i need to sleep something terrible im just not getting enough sleep at the moment even though i seem to have cracked it and can get 4 hours in one block now but after that its almost pointless trying doesnt help its light so early either and that its waking the boys up early


----------



## lauzie84

ebony2010 said:


> Please take me off the list from the 30th. Thank you. x

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:



tannembaum said:


> Meet pudding :D
> View attachment 215533
> 
> 
> They've changed my edd to the 22nd which I don't really see how thats poss....So I'm gonna keep the 25th :) lol.

Hello pudding:happydance: Happy birthday to Elsie too xx

Well Amy has been sick for a week now. Took her to the emergency doc on sunday who said it was a viral infection, but to go back to my own docs if she hasn't improved by today. No change - so cue fight with docs receptionist to get an appt for today:dohh:


----------



## tannembaum

mummylove said:


> I want to breastfeed this baby but im scared cus I tried it with summer but she didnt take to it and she lost loads of weight and MW was telling me if she loses anymore weight they will av to admit her

Elsie lost 11% of her birth weight so we had to stay in bit I stuck to it and it worked out in the end. I wont deny the first six weeks were so, so hard though as Elsie couldn't latch!

I think you should just go with your instincts. Oh and join a bf club straight away for support :)


----------



## lynnikins

tell her your want an urgent same day appointment for your child whos very ill and if she wont give you one you want to get a call from the doctor and a home visit


----------



## missmayhem

good afternoon ladies hope we are all keeping well


----------



## lauzie84

lynnikins said:


> tell her your want an urgent same day appointment for your child whos very ill and if she wont give you one you want to get a call from the doctor and a home visit


Thanks hun - it worked:thumbup: Going in to see doc at 3:20 x


----------



## Jennifaerie

Excellent! Think it was just a nasty bought of MS. Just had a sandwich and feeling a bit better.


----------



## mummylove

tannembaum said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I want to breastfeed this baby but im scared cus I tried it with summer but she didnt take to it and she lost loads of weight and MW was telling me if she loses anymore weight they will av to admit her
> 
> Elsie lost 11% of her birth weight so we had to stay in bit I stuck to it and it worked out in the end. I wont deny the first six weeks were so, so hard though as Elsie couldn't latch!
> 
> I think you should just go with your instincts. Oh and join a bf club straight away for support :)Click to expand...

MW told me to stop cus summer was born small at 6lb 10 she lost to about 5lb 4 i was in tears all the time cus i thought i was doing something wrong but summer just wasnt sucking hard enough to get it properly :(


----------



## lynnikins

lauzie84 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> tell her your want an urgent same day appointment for your child whos very ill and if she wont give you one you want to get a call from the doctor and a home visit
> 
> 
> Thanks hun - it worked:thumbup: Going in to see doc at 3:20 xClick to expand...

no worries hun, sometimes you gotta know how to put things to get things done lol its like doctors receptionist are trained only to read off a script sometimes


----------



## lynnikins

mummylove said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I want to breastfeed this baby but im scared cus I tried it with summer but she didnt take to it and she lost loads of weight and MW was telling me if she loses anymore weight they will av to admit her
> 
> Elsie lost 11% of her birth weight so we had to stay in bit I stuck to it and it worked out in the end. I wont deny the first six weeks were so, so hard though as Elsie couldn't latch!
> 
> I think you should just go with your instincts. Oh and join a bf club straight away for support :)Click to expand...
> 
> MW told me to stop cus summer was born small at 6lb 10 she lost to about 5lb 4 i was in tears all the time cus i thought i was doing something wrong but summer just wasnt sucking hard enough to get it properly :(Click to expand...

Its a pity your MW didnt support you with BF support perhaps organizing a pump so at least your LO would get the milk even if it came from a bottle :hugs: EJ lost alot of weight and i had to express for 5 wks and feed him that way so that he gained weight it was down to a posterior tounge tie which he did outgrow but it took till he was nearly 12 wks for him to master BF without tearing my nipples to shreds and getting a good enough latch to get a good flow of milk


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I want to breastfeed this baby but im scared cus I tried it with summer but she didnt take to it and she lost loads of weight and MW was telling me if she loses anymore weight they will av to admit her
> 
> Elsie lost 11% of her birth weight so we had to stay in bit I stuck to it and it worked out in the end. I wont deny the first six weeks were so, so hard though as Elsie couldn't latch!
> 
> I think you should just go with your instincts. Oh and join a bf club straight away for support :)Click to expand...
> 
> MW told me to stop cus summer was born small at 6lb 10 she lost to about 5lb 4 i was in tears all the time cus i thought i was doing something wrong but summer just wasnt sucking hard enough to get it properly :([/QUOT
> 
> Its a pity your MW didnt support you with BF support perhaps organizing a pump so at least your LO would get the milk even if it came from a bottle :hugs: EJ lost alot of weight and i had to express for 5 wks and feed him that way so that he gained weight it was down to a posterior tounge tie which he did outgrow but it took till he was nearly 12 wks for him to master BF without tearing my nipples to shreds and getting a good enough latch to get a good flow of milkClick to expand...
> 
> Can u pump straight away lynnikins?Click to expand...


----------



## mummylove

I tried that and she still wasnt putting the weight on so obviously my milk wasnt gud enough :(


----------



## tannembaum

mummylove said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I want to breastfeed this baby but im scared cus I tried it with summer but she didnt take to it and she lost loads of weight and MW was telling me if she loses anymore weight they will av to admit her
> 
> Elsie lost 11% of her birth weight so we had to stay in bit I stuck to it and it worked out in the end. I wont deny the first six weeks were so, so hard though as Elsie couldn't latch!
> 
> I think you should just go with your instincts. Oh and join a bf club straight away for support :)Click to expand...
> 
> MW told me to stop cus summer was born small at 6lb 10 she lost to about 5lb 4 i was in tears all the time cus i thought i was doing something wrong but summer just wasnt sucking hard enough to get it properly :(Click to expand...

Elsie was only 5 lbs 10.5oz and went down to just under 5lbs. I was expressing and cup feeding her and then moved on to expressing and giving it in a bottle. It took the next 6 weeks to teach her to latch but it worked out :)
Defo join some support groups next time as they are so helpful! I had a lovely hv too so I was lucky.


----------



## mummylove

Wish i carried it on now but it was like i didnt av any support except MW making me feel so stressed cus of it


----------



## lynnikins

jimjam112 said:


> Can u pump straight away lynnikins?

yes you can but they dont advise it as some babies can get nipple confusion from having a bottle as it just pretty much pours the milk into their mouth rather than on the breast where they have to suck, i hand expressed most of the colustrum for ds1 in the hospital and he was syringe fed then when my milk came in i expressed using the hospital pumps a bit till i was able to hold him and feed him myself , with ds2 i didnt express till nearly 3wks then i gave in caus i was so sore from damage to my nipples caus of his toungetie, thing was the MW's did check him for a tounge tie but not a posterier one so it was missed and he looked like he was latched right and was defo getting some milk just not enough for him


----------



## lynnikins

mummylove said:


> I tried that and she still wasnt putting the weight on so obviously my milk wasnt gud enough :(

hun im sorry they made you feel your milk wasnt good enough, bf babies esp when born little need lots of little feeds like 12+ times in 24 hours caus they have small tummys and digest the milk quickly so its a tiring business keeping up with that demand in the first weeks esp if you dont have a good support network. :hugs: we will be here for you this time to help in whatever we can but i would try to find some community BF support in your area who you can call in for one to one advise if you have troubles


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> jimjam112 said:
> 
> 
> Can u pump straight away lynnikins?
> 
> yes you can but they dont advise it as some babies can get nipple confusion from having a bottle as it just pretty much pours the milk into their mouth rather than on the breast where they have to suck, i hand expressed most of the colustrum for ds1 in the hospital and he was syringe fed then when my milk came in i expressed using the hospital pumps a bit till i was able to hold him and feed him myself , with ds2 i didnt express till nearly 3wks then i gave in caus i was so sore from damage to my nipples caus of his toungetie, thing was the MW's did check him for a tounge tie but not a posterier one so it was missed and he looked like he was latched right and was defo getting some milk just not enough for himClick to expand...

I see I was wondering could u just pump not breastfeed I kno it sounds stupid!


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I tried that and she still wasnt putting the weight on so obviously my milk wasnt gud enough :(
> 
> hun im sorry they made you feel your milk wasnt good enough, bf babies esp when born little need lots of little feeds like 12+ times in 24 hours caus they have small tummys and digest the milk quickly so its a tiring business keeping up with that demand in the first weeks esp if you dont have a good support network. :hugs: we will be here for you this time to help in whatever we can but i would try to find some community BF support in your area who you can call in for one to one advise if you have troublesClick to expand...


I live in a different area no than wot i did when summer was born. Im gonna talk to my MW at my 16 weeks appointment


----------



## tannembaum

jimjam112 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimjam112 said:
> 
> 
> Can u pump straight away lynnikins?
> 
> yes you can but they dont advise it as some babies can get nipple confusion from having a bottle as it just pretty much pours the milk into their mouth rather than on the breast where they have to suck, i hand expressed most of the colustrum for ds1 in the hospital and he was syringe fed then when my milk came in i expressed using the hospital pumps a bit till i was able to hold him and feed him myself , with ds2 i didnt express till nearly 3wks then i gave in caus i was so sore from damage to my nipples caus of his toungetie, thing was the MW's did check him for a tounge tie but not a posterier one so it was missed and he looked like he was latched right and was defo getting some milk just not enough for himClick to expand...
> 
> I see I was wondering could u just pump not breastfeed I kno it sounds stupid!Click to expand...

You can but I found it far more demanding than Bfing as you need to keep to a pumping schedual really whereas with BFing you go along with what baby wants. I found I would be up between 2-3 for an hour expressing when LO and OH were sleeping just so I had enough for LOs next feed. Whereas when I was feeding directly if LO slept in...so did I!! :happydance:


Lynn - I only found out when Elsie was 10 months she had a top lip tie which would have made it really hard for her to latch :dohh: They looked for tongue tie and were surprised when she didn't have one as the roof of her mouth is extremely high which is aparently linked?!


----------



## tannembaum

mummylove said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I tried that and she still wasnt putting the weight on so obviously my milk wasnt gud enough :(
> 
> hun im sorry they made you feel your milk wasnt good enough, bf babies esp when born little need lots of little feeds like 12+ times in 24 hours caus they have small tummys and digest the milk quickly so its a tiring business keeping up with that demand in the first weeks esp if you dont have a good support network. :hugs: we will be here for you this time to help in whatever we can but i would try to find some community BF support in your area who you can call in for one to one advise if you have troublesClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a different area no than wot i did when summer was born. Im gonna talk to my MW at my 16 weeks appointmentClick to expand...

Thats a good idea. Really hope you get the help and support you need this time around...but if you don't we're always here :D


----------



## cranberry987

I saw something about a BF advice line on a poster in the hospital the other day, didnt take much notice of it but Id check to see if theres something similar in your area. They do push for BFing so Id assume theyd want to help you as much as poss, MW are going down and down in my eyes tho tbh, not heard much good about them so far.


----------



## lynnikins

as tannebaum said then just expressing and not BF directly is extremely hard work you are tied to a 2-3 hour regular pumping schedule of at least 8-10 pumping sessions in 24 hours , you have to express then bottle feed anyway so have to sterlise etc... its very exausting work and id strongly encourage people to think about BF directly instead if its at all possible, its a good alternative if you cant BF but have the milk and preferable in my mind to formula 100% but i wouldnt start out that way as ive done it and its not easy


----------



## jimjam112

Thanks ladies takin everything on board!


----------



## Pixiebear

Hey :)

I'm due December 7th
<3
x


----------



## marie1112

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is doing well! :flower: Just scheduled my gender u/s today, for July 11th, so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Tigger79

marie1112 said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is doing well! :flower: Just scheduled my gender u/s today, for July 11th, so excited! :happydance:

Yey :) so exciting I have mine a week on sat, I can't wait x


----------



## jimjam112

I'm makin my appointment today yeah!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Are you having private gender scans? I think I'll book one after my 20w anomaly scan if they can't tell there. Feels like a looooong time to wait til 20 but will have loads of scans after 20 so just gotta go through a quiet time hehe

I've seen there's £65 4d scans in some areas. My local private place is £200 tho!


----------



## mummylove

wooo im officially in 2nd trimester


----------



## Tigger79

cranberry987 said:


> Are you having private gender scans? I think I'll book one after my 20w anomaly scan if they can't tell there. Feels like a looooong time to wait til 20 but will have loads of scans after 20 so just gotta go through a quiet time hehe
> 
> I've seen there's £65 4d scans in some areas. My local private place is £200 tho!

Yes having a private gender scan they do them from 16+ weeks and here it's £79. They can tell at your 20week one, it's same as any scan really always depends on how baby is laying and if cooperative lol :) x


----------



## amielh

Tigger79 said:


> marie1112 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is doing well! :flower: Just scheduled my gender u/s today, for July 11th, so excited! :happydance:
> 
> Yey :) so exciting I have mine a week on sat, I can't wait xClick to expand...

Had mine through last night too.. Its booked for 26 July :happydance: Just counting down the days now until I see our lil bean again..


----------



## mummydeb

im so nervous iv got my scan in a few hours :/


----------



## mummylove

gud luck hun


----------



## lynnikins

im getting nervous about my consultant appointment in 2 wks time lol i saw this consultant when pregnant last time and didnt really like him much


----------



## xheartsx

I have my gender scan on the 21st July and can't wait to find out what i'm having!!


----------



## mummydeb

lynnikins said:


> im getting nervous about my consultant appointment in 2 wks time lol i saw this consultant when pregnant last time and didnt really like him much

iv got to see my concultant next week and i also didnt like mine hopfully see someone else, couldnt believe it when i got the letter and its still the same doctor from when i had dd 3yrs ago :(


----------



## wishing4baby3

my gendre scan is the 20th july at 10am which means this time in 6wks today i will know or just being told and the off to baby shop wohoo,good luck with ur scan mummydeb ul be fine and will get to meet ur bouncing baby,what do you see consultants for lynn n mummyd as i dont see anyone except my midwife n only seen her once so far n next when im 17wks pregnant x


----------



## mummydeb

when i was preg with dd i had pre eclamsia was strongly medicated, bedrest etc then i hemorraged, so think its to reassure me incase it happens again, asprain helps prevent it but im high risk for a bleed again and have a sensativity to asprain :( so fingers crossed for a smooth pregnancy this time as i have dd who needs me


----------



## mummylove

wishing4baby3 said:


> my gendre scan is the 20th july at 10am which means this time in 6wks today i will know or just being told and the off to baby shop wohoo,good luck with ur scan mummydeb ul be fine and will get to meet ur bouncing baby,what do you see consultants for lynn n mummyd as i dont see anyone except my midwife n only seen her once so far n next when im 17wks pregnant x

Mijnes 21st once i know its down the shops lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

o right well its nice they are keeping a close eye on you isnt it n ill keep everything crossed it will go very smothlyforyou :),lol mummylove you have to go shopping dont you :) x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah if i dont get what i want from this consultant im gonna request to change


----------



## lynnikins

my consultant is caus i have big babies lol ds1 was just under 4.5 kg by about 50gms lol and ds2 was almost 4.9 Kg so they want me to have growth scans to check on baby caus they might want to deliver me early


----------



## Jennifaerie

:dance: 

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG0369.jpg

Though my tummy is killing! Baby really didn't want NT done! Any guesses girls?


----------



## mummylove

I think girl but im not to gud at the nub guesses lol


----------



## jimjam112

I have my gender scan on the 28th June wohoo!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

No idea on the scan, sorry. Isnt it annoying that they dont even try and look at the nub. I know its pretty inaccurate but they could at least try!

If you dont like the consultant youre seeing they usually have a team of plebs under them, you might be able to see one of those who you get on with better if its just a case of not liking them. They will take their lead from the consultant tho so if you werent happy with your care then thats a different story.


----------



## jimjam112

Jennifaerie said:


> :dance:
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG0369.jpg
> 
> Though my tummy is killing! Baby really didn't want NT done! Any guesses girls?

Maybe a girl but I don't kno!


----------



## letshaveababy

So I had another appointment yesterday! BP normal, as usual. Doc gave me a prescription for an anti-biotic. Says the headaches are caused by Sinusitis and the anti-biotic should get rid of it. Whether or not it will come back after I'm done taking the medication, only time will tell. :shrug:

Also... Got to hear the heartbeat!!! :cloud9: I've seen it twice during scans, but that was the first time I've heard it! He found it right away, I was so amazed. He joked that finding the heartbeat so quick is a sign of a compliant baby... :haha: I guess we'll see!! I also didn't realize that my uterus is already almost under my belly button.... No wonder my pants don't fit!! :haha:

On another note, DD, who had an appointment at the same time, has to see an ENT to remove ear wax from her ears, then have a hearing test. Also, to check the size of her adenoids because her nose is so stuffy and she snores so much. Large Adenoids = removal of adenoids AND tonsils.... Yikes!! But I'll worry about that when I have to.


----------



## mummydeb

had the scan today all was ok, posted them under nub guesses :happydance: due date has changed to the 19th december


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone having a doula? Mines coming round in half an hour, hope we get on!


----------



## Celesse

I'm planning on a doula. I've got an appointment planned for a couple of weeks, just waiting for her to confirm.


----------



## cranberry987

Tigger79 said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Are you having private gender scans? I think I'll book one after my 20w anomaly scan if they can't tell there. Feels like a looooong time to wait til 20 but will have loads of scans after 20 so just gotta go through a quiet time hehe
> 
> I've seen there's £65 4d scans in some areas. My local private place is £200 tho!
> 
> Yes having a private gender scan they do them from 16+ weeks and here it's £79. They can tell at your 20week one, it's same as any scan really always depends on how baby is laying and if cooperative lol :) xClick to expand...

If they can't tell sex at 20w would they tell me at later scans? Think next one would be 28w. Long time to wait tbh but not sure if I can get dh to fork out for another private scan


----------



## mummylove

When i went for my scan when pregnant with summer she wasnt keeping still and they wasnt sure they would be able to tell the sex and they told me that if they couldnt tell then they would book me in 2 weeks later


----------



## cranberry987

Celesse said:


> I'm planning on a doula. I've got an appointment planned for a couple of weeks, just waiting for her to confirm.

Oh lovely :) hope you get on well. Mines a shiatsu practitioner too which I like the idea of. Anything to stop the drs getting their hands on me unnecessarily. Shes a trainee but ex midwife so I reckon would have enough experience. 

Did you interview loads? They say they like you to but I emailed a few and didn't get the right vibe. This one just looks perfect


----------



## missmayhem

i made the mistake of looking at the bugaboo today... now wishing i hadn't


----------



## mechanica

Where did you get your doulas from? I'm comtemplating a twin homebirth so might have to get an independent midwife but looking into doulas too. Where do you start?


----------



## lynnikins

cranberry id love a doula but i really cant afford it ive considered doing the training but wound up pregnant again but its something i'll re-consider after this baby is born,


----------



## cranberry987

I found mine on https://doula.org.uk/ The trainees are around £200 which usually includes two antenatal visits, the birth (on call two weeks before and after EDD) and two post natal visits for BF support and general crying on shoulder stuff.

Theres also a thread on here called Home Births and Hopefuls, lots of lovely ppl in there - worth joining just so you can learn from ppl going through it now. I had problems finding a doula but managed to get a local contact through advice from that thread.

Why would you need an Inde MW because of the Twin birth? Bit ignorant here about that sort of thing. Id imagine if you need two MW because of two babies then the NHS would provide you with that. The PCT have a responsibility to send someone to you for a HB whether they agree with your decision or not. Might have to argue with them a bit but a doula can help you with that. Ill have a Doula and a MW if I have a HB. Not 100% decided and its still early so I might still need a medical birth, I might have high blood pressure or blood sugar or any number of things could change.

I just finished meeting my doula and shes great, I told her how I want my birth to go down and she was totally supportive of my wish to have a non medical procedure. Shes a shiatsu practitioner too and theres things she can do to help the process along after 36w, pressure points etc, also during the birth theres points to make contractions stronger and all that. Loving it. Am well up for a yoga/shiatsu/water birth. All being well that is!

It does sound like a nice job to do but I cant see how they make any money. I mean shes on call for an entire month for £350. Im sure she can do other things in that time but she cant be on call for more than one birth. I suppose its more of a calling than a money making exercise tho.


----------



## marie1112

cranberry987 said:


> Are you having private gender scans? I think I'll book one after my 20w anomaly scan if they can't tell there. Feels like a looooong time to wait til 20 but will have loads of scans after 20 so just gotta go through a quiet time hehe
> 
> I've seen there's £65 4d scans in some areas. My local private place is £200 tho!

No, this is through my regular OBGYN. It's only my 2nd u/s since my dating u/s at 8 weeks. I'm ready to see the baby again and how much it has grown. :)


----------



## missmayhem

i'm debating traing as a doula after bubs is born


----------



## cranberry987

I think it works rly well if youve a complimentary medicine as well, like shiatsu, or yoga or aromatherapy, just gives you an extra service to offer to your clients. I rly liked the idea of another doula who did birthing yoga too, but from her emails she seemed quite passive and I want someone whos gonna have a big row with the consultants if needs be :)


----------



## Sophie1234

Just a little update. I had my dating scan and i am not officially due on 24th December now not the 28th :)


----------



## mechanica

cranberry987 said:


> Why would you need an Inde MW because of the Twin birth? Bit ignorant here about that sort of thing. Id imagine if you need two MW because of two babies then the NHS would provide you with that. The PCT have a responsibility to send someone to you for a HB whether they agree with your decision or not. Might have to argue with them a bit but a doula can help you with that.

Basically, when we thought this pregnancy was a singleton pregnancy i was told by the midwife that i would have to have a C Section or an episiotomy due to the tearing i experienced with my first daughter. I know there is no way they would 'allow' a homebirth with one child let alone two! I am doing this alone so do not have a partner to back me up and support me. I figured going the IMW way was probably the easiest, but i may need a lottery win first!!


----------



## cranberry987

Might be easier yeah but I have no idea how much they would charge. I'd just get your facts together and go in and tell them you're having a home birth and here's the address for the mw to get to when she's needed end of story. They'll send someone. They have to. Also talk to the actual consultant rather than someone lower down in their team. If they agree to things then get it in writing so other professionals will follow it


----------



## NDH

Jennifaerie said:


> :dance:
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG0369.jpg
> 
> Though my tummy is killing! Baby really didn't want NT done! Any guesses girls?

I'm not too knowledgeable about the nub theory but my 2 guesses have been correct. I think that's a girl nub.



cranberry987 said:


> Anyone having a doula? Mines coming round in half an hour, hope we get on!

I'd love a doula but not sure we'll be able to budget for one. Certainly not at this point anyway.


----------



## queenlavera

Hi all can I join in? My EDD is 12/19. This is our first baby.


----------



## Jennifaerie

NDH said:


> I'm not too knowledgeable about the nub theory but my 2 guesses have been correct. I think that's a girl nub.

I've had lots and lots of girly guesses you know! :happydance: Saying that I don't have a preference lol.


I'm a plum today :wohoo:

ETA Welcome Queen Lavera :wave:


----------



## cranberry987

Yey plum!

Last two nights I've not woken up to pee once. Can't quite believe it. Was going 4-5 times which is a lot more than usual. I assumed it would carry on or at least peter out. But it's gone. Yey

New Doppler arrived today, the hi bebe. Hopefully this one will be a bit better than the angelsounds. Will sell that one on fleabay

Have a good day all


----------



## jimjam112

cranberry987 said:


> Yey plum!
> 
> Last two nights I've not woken up to pee once. Can't quite believe it. Was going 4-5 times which is a lot more than usual. I assumed it would carry on or at least peter out. But it's gone. Yey
> 
> New Doppler arrived today, the hi bebe. Hopefully this one will be a bit better than the angelsounds. Will sell that one on fleabay
> 
> Have a good day all

How much was da hl bebe and where did u get it?


----------



## mummylove

Hope all u ladies are doing well. Well my day today is going to be doing nothing its my birthday today turned 27 getting old lol


----------



## lynnikins

Happy Bd hun,

i have a headache that could make the most chipper person in the world misreble atm i think the hormones from baby are affecting my eyes and my brain is working double time so i can see straight and focus


----------



## cranberry987

It was £40 from someone on here. Managed to find hb tho. Yey! Took 45 mins still


----------



## hope_

Morning ladies how are we all? Sorry I havnt been on in
Ages I just been so busy. I had my dating scan an they have put me forward to the 3rd December an all is looking well hope your all ok xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

happy birthday hun hope you have a great day,lynnikins im with you on the headaches ive had them since 6 wks pregnant and they still havent gone,mine last for about 6 hours n they are getting me very down n grumpy lol,hope they pass for us soon x x


----------



## NDH

:cake:Happy birthday mummylove :cake:


----------



## tannembaum

Happy birthday! :flower:


----------



## mummylove

thanks ladies


----------



## Jennifaerie

Happy Birthday xxx I'm thinking of selling my Hi Bebe doppler on. I got a right old telling off from my MW for using it lol. Now I'm past 12 weeks she says if ever I'm worried I should call her instead of trying to self diagnose. 

I fell over this morning :sad: really banged my knee. DH was panicking and trying to get me to get checked out lol. Pretty sure smudge is well padded :hehe:


----------



## lynnikins

wishing4baby3 said:


> happy birthday hun hope you have a great day,lynnikins im with you on the headaches ive had them since 6 wks pregnant and they still havent gone,mine last for about 6 hours n they are getting me very down n grumpy lol,hope they pass for us soon x x

im certain is down to my eyes normally im fine without my glasses but it seems i need to find them and see if they will help


----------



## Jennifaerie

So sorry you're having a hard time with the headaches Lynni! Worth giving docs/ opticians a call?


----------



## missmayhem

good afternoon ladies hope we are all keeping well, i'm cracking on with the housework today, its tiring me out but it needs done so badly


----------



## lynnikins

i got a little lie down , my housework needs doing badly lol not done anything since monday other than the dishes lol probably caus ive been feeling horrible since monday lol


----------



## Tigger79

I still get my head aches all the time feels most painful at back of my right eye and onto of my head :( my consultant said that nothing to worry about and to take codeine and if no better in 4 weeks see GP about migrane meds so seehow it goes linnikin it does get you so down tho I know x


----------



## tannembaum

I am STARVING!!! All I want to do is eat....but then I feel sick after....then I want to eat again!! :haha:


----------



## mummylove

Well im waiting to hear to see if i can get a private gender scan at my local hospital or close to. Hopefully will know if i av it for that date in the next few days. My OH is gonna kill me lol


----------



## Nichole

Tigger, I know how you feel! I've had 5 migraines just in the past 10 days. My doctor didn't waste any time getting me a prescription for it tho, so that's helping me function like a human lol.


----------



## lynnikins

nichole its good your doctor got you sorted quickly.

after a bit of a rest this morning and again a short rest this afternoon im feeling loads better and DH has annouced i dont have to cook tonight either so im in a good mood, pity the boys arent in such great ones lol


----------



## Nichole

Yay, a break from cooking is always nice! Glad you're feeling better too.


----------



## missmayhem

well done on your OH for spoiling you Lynn

i really should bring the washing off the line, but just feel so sick when i stand up

has everybody had their dating scan then


----------



## Nichole

I guess they do things more differently in the US then in other locations, but could someone explain what a dating scan is? Is it literally where they tell you the est. due date? And I've heard you have to wait quite a while for it? If that's what it is, my doctor did that on my first visit (which he likes to do around 6 weeks). Doesn't mean he won't change it later, lol, but so far it's stayed the same.


----------



## missmayhem

dating scan is an ultrasound to check you due date and that everything looks ok


----------



## cranberry987

When they do the dating scan varies, some get it early if theres any complications/previous problems but a standard pregnancy has it around 12w, some also have the NT scan at the same time then.

My dating scan was literally measure the bubs then look on a graph. They did a few more measurements probably to check for seriously obvious abnormalities, but it was pretty basic just because theres not much to see at 8w.

Shattered from work today, felt like there was NO air in the room all day. Lunch was provided as it was a training course, but it was all sliced meat sandwiches which I dont trust now. Have no way of knowing where they got it from. Ended up eating carrot sticks and a banana, starving!

Ordered DH a mug with 12w scan pic on and it arrived today, its so cwute!


----------



## Nichole

It kind of sounds like what my doctor calls the anatomy scan. They check all of baby's measurements (including organs) to make sure developmentally he/she's on track. That one, for me is in 2 weeks, so 14 weeks along. I dunno. Everything is so different!


----------



## letshaveababy

When I went for my dating scan at 13+5, the tech asked me if the doctor told me why I was getting it done since I knew my LMP. I said I wasn't sure as he knew my dates, but she said that more and more doctors are just doing a dating scan now as common practice, but apparently they never used to. 

I can't wait to have my gender scan! I won't have the date until after June 5th (my next appointment), but it'll be before the end of July!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah it is when they confirm the EDD, its normally done as part of the Nuchal scan which is done between 11-13wks in the UK or if you decline the NT testing then they just label it as a Dating scan on your notes we can get private ones from 8ish weeks here for Dating purposes but we have to pay for them.


----------



## lynnikins

on the NHS most trusts now offer the NT scan to check for downs syndrome signs check the brain and measure baby for dates, then we all get a 20ish week Anomoly scan where they check everything is ok with baby otherwise like liver, stomach, lungs etc.... and most trusts still offer to tell you the gender but not all at this scan, all other scans are only for medical or they are private and we have to pay for them


----------



## cranberry987

My trust didnt used to offer any dating scans nor NT scans (and even now the NT are only for twins and diabetics) so you had to wait til 20w! Id go insane waiting that long.


----------



## mummylove

When i had my dating scan all they did was scan me measure baby. I thought they took bloods but no. I had bloods taken with summer which i thought was for the downs syndrome but i guess its to late now


----------



## tannembaum

I t hink they take the bloods up to 15 weeks? Call your MW :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Well i went for my dating/nt scan today and everything is fine. Theyve given me a new due date of the 11th dec instead of the 13th , but as i will have to have a c section it will probably be the week before anyway :) I came back armed with iron tablets unfortunatley and was told ive got something called Thalassaemia but its nothing to worry about. Here`s a pic of Baby Peachy bum,any gender guesses?

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=218512&stc=1&d=1307646943
 



Attached Files:







248757_10150215200123394_765998393_7098904_7823711_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## tannembaum

Most NHS hospitals have started offering the NT scans now. St Michaels and Southmead should be offering them in the next month or so.


----------



## tannembaum

Lovely pic :) I'm gonna say boy :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

My OH thinks and wants a boy! :) Baby was really active and at one point turned full circle and was trying to chew its fingers and kept nodding its head lol :)


----------



## jimjam112

Nice pic!!!!I say boy as well u must be so happy!


----------



## lynnikins

dinnerlady id say girl


----------



## Jennifaerie

I can never tell on scans lol! I'm rubbish! How's everyone feeling? I wish I hadn't had the NT done. It was sore as Smudge is quite comfy on it's side so had to be moved around and I wouldn't get the amnio anyway!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

lynnikins said:


> dinnerlady id say girl

I think so too seeing as though ive already got two,OH is feeling outnumbered already poor thing! lol


----------



## lynnikins

aww, it was the skull shape that made me think girl so never know could just be the angle lol

hows everyone this morning my boys woke up at 5am lovely little people that they are, i was not impressed and im still not impressed lol they are out in the garden atm


----------



## Jennifaerie

hehe little monsters. Just entered a competition on Facebook if anyone fancies it? https://www.facebook.com/FashionWorld.co.uk guess who the celeb is....


----------



## tannembaum

Looks like Abbie Clancy (sp?) or that Lauren from TOWIS or maybe Pattsy Kensit?


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh i dont understand the weather today it ooks like we are getting a storm through when it was bright enough to hurt my eyes with the light a mere 20min ago? i need a nap :coffee: but no chance of that its raining ow so cant even make Nate run around the garden to wear himself out


----------



## mummylove

Been a busy morning for me not even had any breakfast yet. Wanted to get the washing on and tidy the house b4 i did anything.. Think i might av a egg sandwich


----------



## blaze777

hi, can i join? Am due 8th dec :) :wave:


----------



## Tigger79

15weeks today :) please someone make me start feeling better soon! 

Hope everyone is ok today I have my son home from school with a tummy bug today and really hoping noone else gets it x


----------



## lynnikins

mummylove ive not eaten either i did get a cuppa tea though i dont know whats up with me atm my appetite is about gone


----------



## XxCalxX

My appetite is gone too.. i have to force myself to eat breakfast though otherwise i get nauseaus.. the only time i really get hungry is midday. I cant eat proper sized dinners either atm so just been snacking on fruit and eating small meals.


----------



## missmayhem

my appetites has also gone and MS seems to be back as well.. 

tea also tastes funny, i'm using organic milk (waitrose had it reduced) and it tastes a lot creamier


----------



## cranberry987

I just backed into a parked car. Baby brain starting already it seems ...


----------



## missmayhem

ouch hope your not hurt nor is your wallet,

i swear to god if my dog farts one more time i'm shoving a cork up there its ruddy disgusting!!

i'm watching the lion the witch and the wardrobe, good flick


----------



## cranberry987

i was going pretty slowly and theres not rly any damage, i could have sorted it with a kick to the bumper tbh to get it stuck back on but i thought itd look dodgy if they saw out the window :p it was a crappy R reg fiesta with loads of bumps and scratches on it already. mines totally fine as it has a crash bumper. RLY annoying.


----------



## Jennifaerie

We have to go to London tonight as DH is doing that "Red or Black" thingy. Really CBA lol!


----------



## tannembaum

Oh I think my brother is doing that, he keeps talking baout it on fb. 
What is it? lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

It's a game show thingy but the first round has 7000 people in it. Think second round is on Sunday and 7 out of the 7000 will win a million quid


----------



## tannembaum

ahh right.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

tannembaum said:


> Most NHS hospitals have started offering the NT scans now. St Michaels and Southmead should be offering them in the next month or so.

Shouldnt all hospitals do the NT scan already,i had one with my first child and that was 12yrs ago?


----------



## tannembaum

In bristol atm you can only have one privately. They will always offer you the blood test though.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

tannembaum said:


> In bristol atm you can only have one privately. They will always offer you the blood test though.

Thats pants :(


----------



## missmayhem

i was told i couldn't have the trip test without the NT scan

how the hell the downs test effect the results of spina bifida is beyond me


----------



## tannembaum

What's a trip test?


----------



## missmayhem

blood test that screens for downs, spina bifida and some other thing............ it will come to me later i bet


----------



## Dinnerlady74

missmayhem said:


> i was told i couldn't have the trip test without the NT scan
> 
> how the hell the downs test effect the results of spina bifida is beyond me

The triple test is for spina bifida and other neural defects as well as downs syndrome,maybe you have to have them together if you want the to have the triple? I know you can have the NT scan on its own, but maybe because a blood test is more invasive test thats why you might have to have the NT as part of it?


----------



## missmayhem

they wouldn't give me the SB test without the NT scan so i told them i'd rather not know and deal with it if the baby did have SB which in my case is a rather high chance


----------



## lynnikins

why not have the scan but just tell them during the scan to not do the measurements ? its what i did lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

missmayhem said:


> they wouldn't give me the SB test without the NT scan so i told them i'd rather not know and deal with it if the baby did have SB which in my case is a rather high chance

You do realise that they check the spine for signs of SB on a Nuchal scan dont you? Unless that shows any worries they dont even offer the triple at my hospital.


----------



## missmayhem

i declined the NT test as i was told it was for downs...... not really regretting it to be honest as either way i'd keep the baby....

just wish i had been better informed that all


----------



## Patient girl

Hi, could you please change my due date to 13th December? Brought forward - wooo hoooo!! So pleased :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

hows it going today girls i bet your all out doing something cool or fun for the weekend, it doesnt feel like the weekend here caus my OH is working so its like any other day here


----------



## mummylove

Im not dong much this weekend as we r going my families next weekend so we are saving ourselfs lol


----------



## lynnikins

lol, i keep getting phone calls for my husband ,


----------



## mummylove

I jsut had a lovely 2 and half hour nap lol


----------



## lynnikins

i wish i had, id be so lucky ive been chasing kids around the garden while trying to sort the garden out for a 3rd birthday party in 2wks time


----------



## mummylove

Think my sickness is gone ive not been sick after food for nearly a week and ve started not feeling sick after ive ate


----------



## Jennifaerie

Well we didn't get through to win a million :haha: would have been brilliant - I got invited to take part and the next bit is filmed 3 weeks from now. It's meant to be the same day so I would get on a bus and then get off with a 3 week bigger bump. Brilliant! Never mind, at least I got to see one of Jedward knacker his ankle


----------



## lynnikins

lol sounds like fun hun


----------



## Jennifaerie

It was pretty boring tbh. Was there all day though made good time getting back. Wembley to chorley (Nr Preston) in 3 hours. I slept most of the way lol. In other news. A lady in the chemist noticed I am pg without me saying anything yest. Just said I had forgotten my card and she asked whether it is mat exemption card lol. Must be filling out! How r u getting on? That's fab re sickness Sam, I have been ok except once (thought it was a bug - nope) for a couple of weeks.


----------



## tannembaum

Its a shame you didn't get through!

Lol I got a call about two hours ago from my brother asking me to pick red or black as he couldn't decide, I said red and aparently he has gotten through to the next round :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oh fab yeah we both chose black lol nvm x


----------



## lynnikins

im off for the night , quick shower and bed lol ive stayed up past my own bed time eeek dont tell my OH


----------



## marie1112

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. I just wanted to share a website I came across today, while thinking of creating a scrapbook about my pregnancy/first child. I am not much of a blogger, nor am I much of a scrapbooker, but I found this site that does a lot of the work for you and lets you create an electronic scrapbook. I'm doing the pregnancy journal template, which chronicles my pregnancy, telling about my husband and I, how we found out, how we told family and friends, our first ultrasound, etc. I like it because it's a way to keep the hpt photo, the doctor's note confirming my pregnancy, and those little stories while they're fresh on my mind. It's so adorable and free to create online. Plus, when it's finished, you can choose to have them create a printed version for you for a small cost. You can customize it any way you want, with lots of background, border, and sticker choices. My husband made one of these for our wedding photos and I loved it as well. Anyway, for those of you who are interested, you can check it out at https://www.mixbook.com. Enjoy! :flower:


----------



## mummylove

Morning everyone. Wot does everyone av planned for their sunday


----------



## Jennifaerie

Wife swap, supernanny hehe doing nothing today. Tried to have a lie in, didn't eat, threw up lol . How about u?


----------



## tannembaum

Hello, hope everyone is well this morning!

I've got a bit of shameless advertising :blush:
I've just become a cloth nappy advisor! So if anyone is interested or wants any help, let me know :)


----------



## mummylove

Jennifaerie said:


> Wife swap, supernanny hehe doing nothing today. Tried to have a lie in, didn't eat, threw up lol . How about u?

Popping into town to av a look round then might go watch OH play bowls this afternoon depends how i feel lol


----------



## jimjam112

I'm an Orange yeah!hope everyone is well!!!!


----------



## mummylove

Ill be a orange in few days lol


----------



## tannembaum

I so jealous! I'm so far behind you guys, I think I'm only just a plum!


----------



## jimjam112

Yeah mummylove!don't worry tannembaum Ders always someone further or behind u but it will fly by!!!:)


----------



## mummylove

Time seems to of slowed down since my scan had my scan on 2nd june so thats only week and half ago but it feels like weeks ago


----------



## Jennifaerie

tannembaum said:


> I so jealous! I'm so far behind you guys, I think I'm only just a plum!

It's ok me too!


----------



## lynnikins

my sunday is a nice quiet day, OH has been out to get the stuff for brunch and is cooking now ive got to tidy the living room a bit and get EJ up caus hes woken up and thats about it


----------



## tannembaum

omg I REALLY want some parsnips!! :haha:

Seems like this baby is behaving and letting me eat veg today :happydance:


----------



## mummydeb

well my sunday has been rubbish its cold and raining and dd is not very well nasty cold but i have had loads of cuddles of her and watched lots of films :)


----------



## XxCalxX

Weather is horrible but have had a nice relaxing day at my parents n my mum made a lovely sunday dinner.. Am really excited cos am 12 weeks today and only 2 days till my first ever scan :)


----------



## lynnikins

weather has be truely dreadful and none of the stuff we planned to do got done but its been nice spending the day with DH since is the first day in a week we have spent any time together caus he worked a 6 day week this week


----------



## Jennifaerie

Iv dyed my hair, made soup for lunches at work, waxed my eyebrows and not done much else.... Sims 3 has been fun lol


----------



## lynnikins

seems EJ is weaning off the boob :cry: my baby is growing up


----------



## mummylove

My boobs are hurting a lot more the last few days. B4 it was just the nipple now its the hole boob


----------



## lynnikins

yeah mine too i was putting it down to not feeding but i cant touch them atm they are too sore


----------



## sarma20

I am due dec 20th!


----------



## cranberry987

Morning. Keep waking up to pee again, had a few nights where I slept through and was hoping I might get a few weeks of sleep :nope: Dont mind rly but its quite cruel body giving me hope then taking it away!

Just called MW to check that Im not having the crappy one for my 16w appt, Im going to bring up home birthing then and the one I saw before was actually wrong about loads of information about processes etc, dont trust her to tell me correct things and I dont really fancy checking on every single thing she tells me.

Hope youre all well. monday. boo


----------



## mummylove

I would love 1 night without getting up to wee lol


----------



## cranberry987

I had three! Was amazing. Think it was because I had a cold so probably dangerously dehydrated lol


----------



## PhoenixRising

Good morning everyone! I have not been on here much as I have been really anxious having recently had a m/c but I am now nearly 14 weeks and my 12 week scan was fine - I'm moving on up to 2nd tri and I feel a bit more like I am here to stay.

I have only recently needed to get up less in the night to pee but I'm sure it happens to us all at different times.


----------



## cranberry987

Hope you can start to enjoy the pregnancy from now on, I definately feel more reassured now Im past 12w. Actually find myself saying when rather than if now :)


----------



## lynnikins

i just found out that my older sister is again being a copycat and has got herself pregnant again :thumbup: lol im the trend setter in my family her eldest is 5 1/2 wks younger than my EJ n now she is due in March/april right when EJ will be turning 2 lol


----------



## mummydeb

im a PEACH :happydance: :happydance: :haha: only 7 more weeks for scan again.
got the specialist on wed so hopefully get some good answers then to, oh and bloods cause 12wk scan they couldnt get any aprat from one tube :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

yay for the peach. tomorrow im 15 wks lol


----------



## tannembaum

I think I'm lucky, I have an amazingly strong bladder lol I very rarely wake up to wee not even when I was in the 3rd tri with dd :)


----------



## mummylove

I just had to share this
 



Attached Files:







summer.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## lynnikins

tannembaum said:


> I think I'm lucky, I have an amazingly strong bladder lol I very rarely wake up to wee not even when I was in the 3rd tri with dd :)

Ditto, im up in the night all the time but its never to wee lol


----------



## mummydeb

that pic is so cute, shes lovely :) 
im hardly up to wee either wasnt with dd even in 3rd tri not sure what this one will do though


----------



## missmayhem

good afternoon ladies i hope you are all keeping well!


sun is shining here, had a busy weekend with work and today i am catching up on the housework which is never ending


----------



## mummylove

mummydeb said:


> that pic is so cute, shes lovely :)
> im hardly up to wee either wasnt with dd even in 3rd tri not sure what this one will do though


Thanks hun. She is so independent. She wouldnt holed my h and she wanted to push her trike lol she does it with pram where she wants to push it lol


----------



## dizzyjoo

Hi all

Its been SO long since I said hi on this thread. I hope everyone is doing ok!

We had our 12-week scan last Thursday and all is well with bubs! She/he was wriggling all over the place! Sickness seems to be reducing now - but still have the bad moment first thing every morning!

love to you all xxx


----------



## mummylove

Glad everything went great with scan hun


----------



## lynnikins

hope your days are going better than mine is.


----------



## mummylove

Wots up hun?


----------



## letshaveababy

Lynnikins how come you're having a bad day? 

I'm at work today. :sleep: All I can think about is baby and how bad I want to start my leave.


----------



## lynnikins

just my children caus of the sunny day have been driving me mad running wild lol im about to throw them into bed for the night caus im heading out later


----------



## mummylove

I only had tea like nearly 3 hours ago and im pekish lol


----------



## Tigger79

Morning ladies how is everyone this morning? X


----------



## lynnikins

lol i only had tea shortly before going out after i put the kids to bed


----------



## XxCalxX

I had my scan this morning :) it was so amazing! been put back to 10+5 though so new EDD is 5th January so looks like im moving over to the January group!


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies, hope you are all well, not been on for a while as been hectic with work, homelife etc. Welcome to all the new snowflakes. I will update the list on the front page now, let me know if I miss anyone off.

xxx


----------



## xCharlyx

I'm due December 15th with my 1st baby! :flower:


----------



## mummylove

Well come hunny and congrats


----------



## marie1112

So tired, I could barely sleep last night. I'm waiting today to see if I get called for a job interview. I spoke to the manager yesterday, and she told me she would be making calls today for interviews. I really hope I'm one of those calls! I really need this job. Plus, I don't know how much longer I can go before people absolutely will notice I'm pregnant. My bump is pretty prominent in my clothes already. I plan to tell them I'm pregnant if I'm offered a job, but I know they can't legally consider it when deciding whether or not to hire me, so I feel it is in both my and their best interests not to bring it up unless they want to hire me. I had to go buy a bigger skirt for my business suit yesterday, because I knew it wouldn't fit. What I didn't count on was getting home and trying on my new skirt with my jacket, only to find out the jacket won't button anymore! AGH :dohh: So stressful.


----------



## mummylove

Finally found baby's heartbeat on Doppler yay


----------



## cranberry987

oh god ive just remembered ive gotta wear a suit on thursday, bet it doesnt fit... hard enough to find suits which fit. bet nowhere even does maternity suits.... seems its all jogging bottoms and long tops. we're not allowed to be preg and be professional it seems, we have to slump around in loungewear. grr.


----------



## lynnikins

try dotty p's for smart maternity stuff hun


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks. They don't do suits tho. Just black trousers probably made from
Polyester yuk.


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just thought id share my 14 wk n 3 day bump with you as i feel huge,is anyone else this big :)


----------



## cranberry987

I think its not uncommon for bumps to be bigger faster if its not your first time


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww thankyou i was really starting to worry that id be giving birth to a 10 to 11lb baby and with me being a size 8 it was freaking me out hahaha plus it doesnt help when all i get off people is god ur huge and look 5 months gone :/


----------



## cranberry987

Nah its just that your muscles know what to do so pop back there easier


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha lets just hope they pop back in as easy too :rofl:


----------



## Nichole

ok, so I was super excited and just wanted to share :happydance:
Apologies if you've already seen it!
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-14_10-19-33_798.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishing4baby3

loverly bump nichole :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Lovely bumps girls! I feel quite big and this is my first :shrug: I'm a little on the bigger side anyway though x 
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG0382.jpg


----------



## Hotpink

Lovely belly pics ladies


----------



## mummylove

Here is my 15 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lynnikins

aww now i want to do a bump pic lol i looked proper pregnant yesterday caus of the top i was wearing but Ds2 dumped his spagetti down me at dinner so its in the wash now lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

loverly bumps ladies and we really are all different shapes and sizes even though very close in dates,it will be interesting to see if the ladies with bigger bumps at the mo slow right down and the ladies with the smaller bumps catch up or take over :),lynnikins try get one soon if you can its also nice for you to keep isnt it x


----------



## cranberry987

Mines at https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5835143613/

Enhanced by the dress but there is bump there!


----------



## rocketb

Ugh... Post nasal drip (and associated sore throat) getting bad over the last few days. I had a low fever last night. DH was very supportive with hugs and making me chicken broth because I can't seem to gargle salt water without gagging. Then he went out and got me a cute frog shaped humidifier and saline nasal spray.

I'm feeling much better this morning. Sore throat from the PND is gone at least... still dealing with that stuffy nose which net research tells me is common in pregnancy.


----------



## mummydeb

well i seen the specialist today he went over my old notes with dd and photocopied some of the labour notes for me. iv been told as long as i dont get pre eclamsia i wont be induced and once in labour they will put a tap in my hand ready incase it happens again but im very high risk and very high risk for a quick labour so once in labour im to ring for an abulance :/ dont really want to do that, also if dd is with me at the time and my contractions are close to just take her to hospital with me :o hopefully ill have enough time to drop her of with family and get to hospital without an abulance. with dd i was 3cm dilated and i wasnt even aware no pains untill about 6cms and my waters had been popped so they are concerned i wont be aware and by the time i am i will be far into my labour, i doubt it that will prob only happen if im induced again.
i will prob be in labour now for 48hrs :haha:


----------



## Celesse

Had my scan today. They reckon I'm due on 22 December not 25. They are wrong. would have needed to have ovulated 3 days before I did and 3 days earlier the opks where very negative.

I've told them, fine whatever, but if I go over I'll use my actual due date of 25 Dec to make decisions about my care. Gonna tell HR the "official" due date as for starting mat leave that date suits me slightly better.


----------



## lynnikins

im just hoping this one comes in under 24 hours without being induced


----------



## Nichole

lynnikins said:


> im just hoping this one comes in under 24 hours without being induced

That would definitely be a legitimate wish! I take it you had that experience before? I'm sorry, I don't know everyone's stories yet!


----------



## mummylove

grr baby as got to be by my bladder i keep needing a wee


----------



## wishing4baby3

mummylove said:


> grr baby as got to be by my bladder i keep needing a wee

i was the same from about 14 wks 5 days so they must move more over it when about the 15 wk mark,just keep an eye out for movement though as just up from my pubic bone ive just started feeling bump moving n kicking because of how close he or she is to my bladder so you neva know :)


----------



## mummylove

When im sitting at the laptop i can feel something moving in my tummy lol. Is the bladder on the left. Just asking cus i keep finding HB on left by my hip and ive had cramping there today so i think baby is stretch my uterus now


----------



## jimjam112

mummylove said:


> When im sitting at the laptop i can feel something moving in my tummy lol. Is the bladder on the left. Just asking cus i keep finding HB on left by my hip and ive had cramping there today so i think baby is stretch my uterus now

Me too have moving on my left side I have a tilted uterus and wondering now is it still tilted?


----------



## cranberry987

Ive found that my bladder is fine when Im still but when I walk etc it feels v odd indeed. Think its probably just things jiggling around as I walk, but I hope that things do move about a bit. Dont mind needing a wee every 10 mins, but this feels rly weird.


----------



## lynnikins

Nichole my labors were very different

with ds1 i was in stop-start labor for 2 weeks then when it did kick off properly i was in labor for 56 hour with him contractions never more than 10 min apart but those ones were when i had some painkillers and got a tiny bit of sleep lol i think it was 4 hours or so, 

with ds2 i was induced and labor was 7hrs 53 min and DH nearly missed the birth caus when they induced me my cervix was high posterior and tightly closed so they didnt think the first lot of gel would work lol so induced me late at night and sent DH home lol i called him at 6am and ds2 was born at 6:53 am lol DH arrived 23 min before his son did and hadnt even had time to take off his coat


----------



## mummylove

Hey all. I really cant be bothered today I ache all over


----------



## mummydeb

midwife tried listening for babys heartbeat yesterday but could only hear the placenta :( anterior placenta. she moved around a bit and heard it for a second but i couldnt work out the difference of heartbeat and placenta. hopefully get to hear it at 16 week check up. all you ladies that have heard your little ones are so lucky and felt baby to, i cant wait


----------



## mummylove

I only found my babys HB on Monday and i cant always hear it loud just depends where baby is lying


----------



## lynnikins

i cant find much much at all occasionally the faint sound of it but its not like i can listen to it lol. 

Mummylove, i feel the same lol my boys have not choosen to sleep nicely this week grr keeping each other awake and waking up with the earliest light is not what want lol


----------



## mummylove

My boobs are so sore today :(


----------



## Nichole

56 hours??? You are a strong woman!

I've been having the worst backackes. I have a bad back to begin with, so pregnancy only makes it worse. :( All the aches and pains will be worth it in the end tho.


----------



## lynnikins

it was only the last 13 hours it was bad enough to be in hospital even then it was just painful crampings really i was using TENS through most of it


----------



## Caezzybe

Hello ladies, I've got an updated due date. Baby number 2 is due on 3rd December based on my 12 week scan and not 7th :) Could this be changed please?


----------



## lynnikins

morning girls, hows things going

my MIL arrives this weekend for 8/9 days boo hiss :brat: i dont like it , my MIL is ok but shes bringing my SIL whos a total brat 14 yr old and has hissy fits if she doesnt get enough attention and my OH is working all but 3 days of their visit so i have to deal with them the whole time :growlmad: 
I dont think my hormones can take it :grr: esp if she starts trying to offer parenting advice when she cant even get SIL to sleep in her own bed :dohh: last time they visited it took me 10 days to get back in a sane frame of mind once they left :cry:


----------



## jimjam112

lynnikins said:


> morning girls, hows things going
> 
> my MIL arrives this weekend for 8/9 days boo hiss :brat: i dont like it , my MIL is ok but shes bringing my SIL whos a total brat 14 yr old and has hissy fits if she doesnt get enough attention and my OH is working all but 3 days of their visit so i have to deal with them the whole time :growlmad:
> I dont think my hormones can take it :grr: esp if she starts trying to offer parenting advice when she cant even get SIL to sleep in her own bed :dohh: last time they visited it took me 10 days to get back in a sane frame of mind once they left :cry:

Poor lynnikins!:(


----------



## lynnikins

my MIL can wind me up easier than any other person on the planet and thats saying alot caus i dont get wound up easily


----------



## Tigger79

16 weeks today :) but still suffering ms :(


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: Tigger79 that sucks,


----------



## mummylove

I got a few kicks or punches earlier in my side well it was bottom right


----------



## Tigger79

lynnikins said:


> :hugs: Tigger79 that sucks,

I know really thought it would have stopped by now :(
Hope everything with MIL is bearable I know with my ex and his sister it mays 10 days feel a whole lot longer hope you don't get to stressed :) x


----------



## letshaveababy

mummylove said:


> I got a few kicks or punches earlier in my side well it was bottom right

:happydance: That's so exciting!!


----------



## lynnikins

im trying to chill, not easy since my youngest son poop painted his cot this morning grrrr so ive already had to bathe him and clean his cot from top to bottom


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oh no! I saw that on FB! I've just been throwing up again... hope it stops soon. It's still only every few days but really bad vomiting. I think it's because of wind?


----------



## lynnikins

baby has just moved n probably pushing up now more on your stomach so causing problems from that hun, :hugs:


----------



## DebzD

Hi Ladies,
Had my first scan last week and have been given EDD of 24th Dec (am hoping it comes a bit early though so we can be home for xmas).
Hope you are all well :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

lynnikins said:


> baby has just moved n probably pushing up now more on your stomach so causing problems from that hun, :hugs:

Think it's that and wind tbh! I do always feel full though, rennie deflatines have helped a bit.


----------



## lynnikins

im just struggling on deciding what to eat lol i want something filling but DH is working and wont be home till quite late tonight because hes picking up MIL and SIL from the airport on his way home ( on public transport ) so ive got to do lunch and dinner for myself and the kids, kids lunch was easy yogurts and peanut butter sarnies but mines harder


----------



## lynnikins

hmm i might have a steak pie and jacket potato with peas and corn on the side for dinner hmmm, give the boys potato waffles and fishfingers they havent had that in a while


----------



## Tigger79

Just had our gender scan and we are having a boy :) got some amazing pics and 4D is amazing x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the little blue bundle hun, we arent getting a gender scan unless the 20wk one doesnt tell us the gender


----------



## Khadijah-x

Im not sure if my name is on the list (I had a look though) 
I was due december the 10th but sadly lost my angel xx


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## Tink1659

Hey ladies, looks like I have another angel baby. I went in at 12 weeks and there was no heart beat. My baby died at 8 1/2 weeks. good luck to all you december mommies!!


----------



## jimjam112

Tink1659 said:


> Hey ladies, looks like I have another angel baby. I went in at 12 weeks and there was no heart beat. My baby died at 8 1/2 weeks. good luck to all you december mommies!!

I am so sorry for ur loss hugs


----------



## lynnikins

ok whats everyones plans for Fathers day?
ive already gone and got DH's present and the boys helped make cards for him earlier, i would bake him a cake but hes gonna smell that tonight and it will give it away lol so i'll do it tomorrow for him


----------



## Tigger79

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd461/nikki19792/photo.jpg


----------



## Tigger79

hope everyone has had a good day today> i put one of our 4Dpics on for you to see :)


----------



## mummydeb

sorry to the woman for your loses :hugs:

thats a lovely pic :) wish i could get a 4d or 3d scan to far to travel.

dont think my edd has been updated i was due 23rd but its since been changed to the 19th :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

I don't know when to get a 4d scan, might leave it until 26/27 weeks. Morning, how are we all today? I'm taking Smudge (the bump) to Glastonbury on Wednesday x

Your picture is great how far gone are/ were you?


----------



## Tigger79

Jennifaerie said:


> I don't know when to get a 4d scan, might leave it until 26/27 weeks. Morning, how are we all today? I'm taking Smudge (the bump) to Glastonbury on Wednesday x
> 
> Your picture is great how far gone are/ were you?

They are amazing we only went for a venter scan and she showed us 4D to best time for 4D she said is 28 + weeks baby has started to get fatter then so looks more like when he is born :) x


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone had a 16w scan at their hospital appt? My SIL did as the MW asked if she wanted one so they just sent her off to the hospital for one. My hospital do seem to be quite intervention happy. My anomaly scan is booked in at 18+6 tho so maybe I can hold em off til then.

Not sure Im going to have a 4D scan, I had been really keen on it, but bit sick of all the fuss now tbh. Would just like to be left alone for a few weeks!


----------



## lynnikins

im not going to be around much this week because my MIL is around this week


----------



## Tigger79

lynnikins said:


> im not going to be around much this week because my MIL is around this week

Have a good time or the best you can and look after yourself don't let them get to you x


----------



## lynnikins

well my consultant appointment went well today even though he didnt start till 40 min late lol and i felt sorry for the woman with the first appointment caus the mw's got the rest of us in for BP checks etc... to listen to the baby and she had to wait for him to do that then the mw's didnt let him see her first and grabbed him into the nearest room so she hadnt been seen before me when i came out i felt so bad if id known before i would have insisted she got seen caus i was talking to her in the waiting room and she had to go right after her appointment to get to work.
anyway outcome of the appointment i get the wonderful gift of an un-nessacary GTT test and extra check up with him before he will decide on giving me a growth scan.


----------



## mechanica

I met with one of the consultant's team today too. She booked me in for a GTT as well. She also said i won't ever see a midwife, only the doctors/consultants at the hospital. I'm quite disappointed. She also said that if she is the doctor at my birth she has a 'low threshold' for episiotomies and she will give me one :nope: There is NO way i am opting for an episiotomy. I hope she is not at my birth. She can't do one without my consent, can she?

I have my second scan tomorrow. Hoping all is well. Keep reading about vanishing twin syndrome, so quite worried atm.


----------



## cranberry987

Mine get me to see my mw as well as them. Eg at 16w I do both. You miss out on stuff which consultants don't do if you dont see a mw eg tick boxes and give you leaflets. Also you need to know who will be looking after you post birth. Its your right to refuse any appointments and medical procedures and I would check with the mw whether they will see you. Bet they do if you make a fuss. Also you can withdraw from consultant care if you want. You don't have to do anything just because they tell you its so. Just do your research


----------



## Tigger79

Well 16 week mw check today :) can't wait to hear the little fellas heartbeat!

How is everyone today? Well I was hoping to hold of the crutches for my SPD and siatica but I couldn't get out of bed this morning for the pain so was the only way around the playground to drop the monkeys off this morning :(


----------



## cranberry987

:) enjoy it

Can they do anything for the spd? Physio or anything?


----------



## mummylove

I just wanted to ask when u ladies go to listen to babys HB on doppler do u find it everytime u try?


----------



## cranberry987

Takes me ages, like 20 mins and always in a different place. I do get it in the end. Dh is better at finding it than me tho. My shoulder gets tired reaching


----------



## mummylove

Its jsut i tried this morning and cant find it was trying for ages. I think i heard it in background for a second then went away. Gonna try again when my bladder is a bit full


----------



## Tigger79

Tigger79 said:


> Well 16 week mw check today :) can't wait to hear the little fellas heartbeat!
> 
> How is everyone today? Well I was hoping to hold of the crutches for my SPD and siatica but I couldn't get out of bed this morning for the pain so was the only way around the playground to drop the monkeys off this morning :(




cranberry987 said:


> :) enjoy it
> 
> Can they do anything for the spd? Physio or anything?

No nothing they can do about SPD physio give u A big band to pull stuff together but I always found it to hurt more :( codeine helps a bit but not really, just got to take it easy but it's just horrible bring on crutches already x


----------



## lynnikins

im going a bit nutty feeling crowded out of my own house and like my kids have been taken off me by a possesive MIL and SIL, SIL cant keep the baby safety gates shut so ds1 is all over the house creating havoc and she is really noisy too its just gratting on me alot and on DH as well


----------



## mummylove

Tell them hun its ur house

Well i can stop worrying i found babys heartbeat with second attempt. I kept needing loo so i put doppler near my bladder and bam babys heartbeat


----------



## lynnikins

honestly me and my MIL have enough issues as it is without this making more problems i have another week of them here and my sons party to get through on Saturday so rocking the boat now would not be helpful


----------



## Pingu

Good Afternoon Snowflakes, hope you are well.

Congrats to Tigger79 on your blue bump. 

For anyone else who already knows the sex or is staying on team yellow, let me know and I will update the front page. I have my gender scan on the 2nd July, can't wait :)


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> honestly me and my MIL have enough issues as it is without this making more problems i have another week of them here and my sons party to get through on Saturday so rocking the boat now would not be helpful


Hopefully this week will go fast for u then u can get peace lol


----------



## lynnikins

ive managed to stay out of the way, i made muffins and a pasta free lasanga for dinner, she has been helpful watching the boys for me although we are going through quite a few more nappies than normal caus she keeps giving them drinks :dohh:


----------



## lovingmom2

Just checking in with everyone! I wanted to say hi. I think it's been a month since I've been on. I've been swamped at work and not feeling very good. I'm happy to say that it ended a few days ago. Finally at 14 weeks! Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## tannembaum

We're staying team yellow :) I can't wait!!


----------



## lynnikins

we arent staying team yellow lol, but seriously thinking of not telling MIL when we do know lol.


----------



## mummylove

I couldnt stay team yellow lol im dying to know what we are having lol


----------



## mummylove

Here is my 16 week bump
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lynnikins

aww its coming along nicely.

yesterday i was sooooooooo tired all day , today ive got cooking to do once the delivery arrives so that will keep me busy at least im trying to keep myself distracted so MIL isnt winding me up but SIL seems to step in to fill the gap,
she gave EJ a bottle of strong squash litterally seconds after he finished one this morning just caus he whimpered when he finished his drink like he normally does then i had to take it off him making him cry properly, she didnt even ask grrr, i would never offer someone elses child a drink unless id been asked to or asked the parent first!


----------



## tannembaum

So I've had my boobs back to myself for three weeks....and now they've started leaking :( I should have known really as it started at the end of the 1st tri last time! I hate breast pads lol!


----------



## cranberry987

I know someone else who's boobs are leaking. How did I go my whole life without knowin this could happen! I think Preg ppl keep all this stuff a secret


----------



## tannembaum

Haha I don't know whether to tell oh or let him find out in the most hilarious way ever :haha: :blush:


----------



## cranberry987

Tell him and watch his eyes light up or maybe that's just my freak of a husband


----------



## tannembaum

lol he hasn't gone near my boobs since Dec '09 :haha: It really freaks him out lol!


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies hope you have all been keeping well, my boobs started leaking last night, and sadly i'm all excited about it!


Lynn i'd go ballistic if i were in your situation, i couldn't cope with somebody else going against my wishes in my home let alone with my child, i hope you have the strenght to last till sat

mummylove wat a cute bump you have


----------



## mummydeb

tannembaum said:


> Haha I don't know whether to tell oh or let him find out in the most hilarious way ever :haha: :blush:

:rofl: let him find out himself :haha:


----------



## mechanica

Hi girls, finally had my scan and my nuchal screening! All is going well with the babies, they did the neck measurements and took my blood, so just got to wait for the results. Will upload a pic of my scan, top pic is twin 1 and bottom pic is twin 2. You can see the other twin's sac in the first photo as they're fraternal so have their own placenta/sac. Still can't believe it! 



And a bump pic from 12w 5d. I still don't think i am that big, but i am MUCH bigger than i was with my singleton pregnancy. I didn't even get a slight bump until i was about 20 weeks!


----------



## lynnikins

aww cute baby pics,

thing is i cant get pissed at SIL caus shes 14 and very mildly autistic so MIL would jump to her defense, in fact anything i say to SIL then MIL steps in and repeats "translates" as if SIL is too dimwitted to understand plain english which is NOT the case at all she just lazy and spoilt and pandered to by her mother. got to put up with her Half brother coming over to organize paying for MIL and SIL's flights home for Monday yet today while my OH is still at work.


----------



## cranberry987

no way Id let my family stay for an entire week. Over one night and Id tell em to get a hotel tbh.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hello :) I'm due on the 2nd dec :happydance:


----------



## rocketb

We're definitely staying Team Yellow. 

DH is all for it... just my own mother who is pushing to know! "Aww, but it's so hard to find nice gender-neutral clothing!" Whatever. Get over it, Mom!


----------



## mummydeb

lovely pics :) congrats on your twins


----------



## cranberry987

Boys in pink and girls in blue is fine I reckon as long as its not some insipid powder colour. Nice and bright and its gender neutral, I do agree theres a lot of vomit coloured neutral stuff, but you gotta think outside the box!

Im toying with the idea of finding out but not telling anyone, Im not sure Ill be able to keep it a secret tho!


----------



## lynnikins

my eldest has a couple of pink shirts lol but they are defo boy shirts and i dont think i would have put him in them till this kind of age where its beyond obvious that hes a boy


----------



## lynnikins

its getting quite arounnd here ladies have you all gone and left for a long weekend without telling anyone lol. ive been in the kitchen all day cooking for ds1's birthday party


----------



## missmayhem

enjoy the party!! i noticed it was all quiet, i return and everybody left


----------



## MattMackle

My girlfriend and i are expecting our first December 27th :)


----------



## missmayhem

congrats to you and your GF


----------



## mummylove

Midwife appointment went great. She took blood for the downs test. We heard babys HB she said HB is normal so im happy about that. Wont see her till 25 weeks now. Now i av to wait 4 weeks for my scan it seems ages away


----------



## missmayhem

amazes me that these MW's that we barely see will deliver our babies, and we're suppose to trust them


----------



## mummylove

I know we probably see them like 5 or so times out the whole pregnancy its not enough in my eyes


----------



## missmayhem

worries me that i have to trust that person to deliver my bubba.... but thats just me


----------



## mummylove

I understand wot ur saying but my MW doesnt deliver my baby the hospital do i asked if they are there at birth and they said no my mw wasnt there when i had my daughter


----------



## missmayhem

ahhhh mine has lead me to beleive she will be there, so if not its a total stranger, oh great


----------



## lynnikins

our community MW's we dont see at the hospital unless we bump into them when they are in the community MW office which is on the labor dept, if your going to the hosptial unless your under a specialist MW ie.. a teen then your not likely to have your MW there at your birth


----------



## lynnikins

MattMackle said:


> My girlfriend and i are expecting our first December 27th :)

Congrats, welcome to december snowflakes its nice to have a Father to be in the group


----------



## marie1112

Yay 17 weeks today :) Does anyone know when the baby can start hearing me talk to it?


----------



## rocketb

According to my books... it could hear you starting around week 14-15. Start talking/singing/playing music! Enjoy!


----------



## MattMackle

lynnikins said:


> MattMackle said:
> 
> 
> My girlfriend and i are expecting our first December 27th :)
> 
> Congrats, welcome to december snowflakes its nice to have a Father to be in the groupClick to expand...

thank you :) i saw my girlfriend on her blackberry talking in a little group from the site, and i got jealus so now i'm here.


----------



## EstelSeren

I had my 16 week appointment today! Everything was great, apart from the fact that on my booking in bloods my iron stores were a bit on the high side so they had to do repeat bloods for ferritin and liver function! Was a little annoying as I hate having blood taken! Heard baby's heartbeat for the 1st time, which was amazing! I kind of wish OH could get time off for antenatal appointments too as I know he'd have loved to have heard it but he makes sure he gets time for scans and that's the main thing! The midwife found the heartbeat really quickly, like within 10 seconds! It was as if she just put the doppler on me and there it was! It shocked her too, especially as the doppler was on the least sensitive setting! Although, it also kind of makes sense as I've been feeling movement for over a week already so clearly baby's close to the surface! She didn't give me a heart rate but it sounded about twice the speed of my husband's pulse so roughly 120 bpm at a guess! It was really strong and regular, which was a relief! :happydance:

I'm in Cardiff via Haverfordwest next week and am going shopping for baby and maternity stuff with my mum as there's absolutely nowhere around here to buy anything baby related! So I'm really excited about that! Plus, it means that I don't have to be in the flat on my own for too long as my husband's away now until 7th July as he's doing a walk for charity with his dad and brothers! :happydance:

Anyway, can't wait now until 27th July and my 20 week scan! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## cranberry987

I wouldnt count on being able to find much in cardiff in the shops. I think I remember someone complaining that nowhere has anything actually in (maternity clothes that is), or if they do its like 5 things. Its the same here in Bristol, apart from Mothercare and M&P theres almost no point traipsing round the shops. The M&P outlet near Bridgend is worth a visit if youre close, they really cram the clothes in, much better than the Swindon one :)

Ive started to put on weight this week, not changed anything about what Ive been eating so Im calling it a growth spurt lol. Will cut out the little treats and see if I can keep it stable at least.


----------



## EstelSeren

I think my parents are planning on taking me out to Newport for Jojo Maman Bebe and places like that! I think the new Toys R Us by the sports village has a Babies R Us bit too, which is handy! Even a few bits are better than what I have here! For baby stuff- like cribs, prams, etc- there's Argos and that's it! Matalan has a reasonable baby clothes section as does Store 21 but the only maternity clothes I can find are a couple of pairs of leggings, a pair of yoga pants and a top in Peacocks! So anything is better than what I have here! :dohh:

Truthfully though, I know shopping generally in Cardiff is rubbish and certainly not what you'd expect from a capital city! Usually, I find shopping in Aber is better but maternity and baby goods are too much of a niche market for any of the small specialist shops to survive for long and the large chains don't tend to come here much! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## mummydeb

iv found alot of really decent cheap ones of ebay, in great condition to maybe have a peak on there


----------



## Skippy54

Hi ladies! 

Thought I'd join you :) I'm expecting my 1st little bub on the 12th of December :) xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

My DH sang the flintstones theme tune to my bump last night as neither of us knows any actual baby songs!


----------



## Tigger79

OMG far to warm today I don't like it :( just done a BBQ for the kids we decided it's go warm to eat now and will eat when youngest 2 are in bed! So has everyone bad a good weekend? X


----------



## cranberry987

Its gone from freezing to boiling hot. isnt right!

Ive spent my day looking at how to make reusable baby wipes and get tinned spagetti for 4p :haha:


----------



## mummylove

Got my pram today :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...7&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## cranberry987

Cool:) we did our millionth trip round the shops today and have decided on the bugaboo chameleon or the m&p urbo. So bored of pram shopping tbh


----------



## tannembaum

cranberry987 said:


> My DH sang the flintstones theme tune to my bump last night as neither of us knows any actual baby songs!

Bless him!
Lol the first song I sang to Elsie when she arrived was "doe a dear" from the sound of music as my mind went blank!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Love the songs! I'm back from Glastonbury, burnt to a crisp and knackered but had a fab time! The mud was hard going for my joints/ round ligament pain though and it really was far too hot to be out in it all day. 

Just hoping my knee/ hip feel better before work tomorrow! Guessing they're just a bit strained! Fab pram MummyLove!


----------



## lynnikins

my weekend was super busy, im shattered and a bit sunburned from walking around Chessington World of Adventures yesterday. the boys were soooooooooooooooooo well behaved my spd didnt get too bad but SIL was a nightmare


----------



## missmayhem

cranberry987 said:


> Cool:) we did our millionth trip round the shops today and have decided on the bugaboo chameleon or the m&p urbo. So bored of pram shopping tbh

shop up your way called dinky inc. they do the bug, car seat, adapters, parasol and foot muff for 815 and mother care will price match....


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks. We're planning to get off eBay tho. Don't wanna pay that much for a pram. Could buy a car for that!


----------



## missmayhem

indeed you could, but sadly it's the pram or car for me, as i have such a small boot only a few prams fit


----------



## cranberry987

I mean I'll get the bug but off eBay as it's like 1/3 of the price.


----------



## missmayhem

yeah it is, but that deal is unbeatable, none of the local shops would price match it


----------



## tannembaum

OT sorry.
Helen have you had your 20 week scan date through?? Or is that a private scan you're counting down too?


----------



## cranberry987

That's my nhs scan at st mikes. I'll be 18+6 so bit bloody early. No idea why. Think they'll want to do it early in case they need me back. That appt is coming from the specialist team tho so I'm sure yours is on the way


----------



## missmayhem

in poole they tell you when your scan is via midwife, no letters....... sucks big time, means less for the scrap bok


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to the new snowflakes :)

I am super excited we have our babybond gender scan on Saturday, we are then going shopping for the babys first outfit :happydance:


----------



## tannembaum

Ah right, I don't get to see my consultant until next week and I doubt she'll book a scan as there's no need (well I don't think there is lol)


----------



## lynnikins

its under a month now to my scan lol its 26/7/11 so im happy. and even happier that if i dont get up to say goodbye in the morning once i go to bed tonight i wont see MIL and SIL again till they can afford to come here to visit and pay for accomidation as once this baby is here there is definately no room for visitors staying :happydance: im slathering myself in After Sun skin care cream to help the sunburn i aqquired yesterday at CWOA. im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ready to have my house as mine again and be able to sit and watch something in the evening without MIL and SIL talking through it


----------



## mummylove

The 2 weeks as gone quick :) Just think tomorrow day time ull av the house to urself with ur boys :)


----------



## lynnikins

yeah will be lovely


----------



## mummylove

Thought id share this with u ladies 

https://www.babyandbump.com/toddler-pre-school/656234-just-wanted-share.html


----------



## MattMackle

mummylove said:


> Thought id share this with u ladies
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/toddler-pre-school/656234-just-wanted-share.html

Are the few fellows on the site allowed to watch em too ? lol


----------



## mummylove

For anyone lol


----------



## lynnikins

ahhhh so lovely to get up to a house with my husband and children and me and nobody else. not having 2 spare people around to offer their opinion on why the boys are cranky/whingy/not smiling is sooooooo nice lol


----------



## mummydeb

mummylove shes so cute!


----------



## aman2280

I have taken 2 Ativan 0.5 mg s/l over 2 days. Now I read that it's unsafe for pregnancy. I am now in 18th week (due date 6dec) what should I do?


----------



## mummylove

mummydeb said:


> mummylove shes so cute!

Thanks shes my little angel so proud to be her mummy. Last night she was aving a paddy and she did the hulk by:baby: tipping her plastic table and chair over lol we was in so much laughter lol


----------



## lynnikins

aman2280 said:


> I have taken 2 Ativan 0.5 mg s/l over 2 days. Now I read that it's unsafe for pregnancy. I am now in 18th week (due date 6dec) what should I do?

give your doctor or pharmacist a call im sure it wont have done anything serious to baby, alot of medications "arent considered safe" purely because they havent been tested on pregnant women and cant be for ethical reasons


----------



## jimjam112

Hi everyone have my gender scan dis evenin so excited can't wait hope everyone is well!


----------



## missmayhem

good luck jim jam


----------



## cranberry987

aman2280 said:


> I have taken 2 Ativan 0.5 mg s/l over 2 days. Now I read that it's unsafe for pregnancy. I am now in 18th week (due date 6dec) what should I do?

Call your Dr. Not much you can do about what youve taken now but I wouldnt take any more until the Dr approves it. Theyre category D but you have to assess the risks of taking them with the risks of not taking them. Make sure to get all other meds checked out as well. 

Personally I dont take anything unless the midwife approves it. Just isnt worth it. If there is a risk then at least I know and can decide whether I want to accept that risk.

x


----------



## babymagic1

hi i am expecting baby 1 on the 15th dec i am so excited whoooo


----------



## mummylove

cant believe im 17 weeks tomorrow


----------



## jimjam112

Had my scan all is well expecting a little girl all delighted!!!!!!!!


----------



## marie1112

Congrats jimjam! :)


----------



## mummylove

aww congrat jimjam :)


----------



## missmayhem

awww jimjam congrats


----------



## jimjam112

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lynnikins

yay for a girl


----------



## lynnikins

my scan seems so far off still :( ive been a good girl though and started sorting the washing and bathroom now MIL has left and my bathroom isnt getting flooded daily by SIL encouraging the boys to splash in the bath


----------



## missmayhem

afternoon ladies, MW just left heard the HB and now very happy, was having nightmares last night about there not being one, think everybody has this at one stage or another

feeling on cloud nine now.......... started to feel some wriggles as well....


my bladder is a pillow and my stomach a punch bag (cannot feel punches or kicks, but my stomach goes all crazy)

how is everybody else doing


----------



## mummylove

Here is my 17 week bump
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi everyone! I am due 23rd Dec although will probably be induced as I am diabetic! 
Would love to join in!


----------



## Pingu

babymagic1 said:


> hi i am expecting baby 1 on the 15th dec i am so excited whoooo

Congrats, I have added you to the list.



jimjam112 said:


> Had my scan all is well expecting a little girl all delighted!!!!!!!!

:happydance: Congratulations on your pink bump x


----------



## lynnikins

welcome Mrs B,


----------



## cranberry987

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Hi everyone! I am due 23rd Dec although will probably be induced as I am diabetic!
> Would love to join in!

Hi

I'm under the diabetes team too and they're trying to scare me into induction but I'm gonna go the expensive and hassley way and make em monitor me to see if I need it. There's some debate as to whether I actually am diabetic tho so they're just leaving me to things ATM. Have some links about diabetic inductions if you're interested. 

How are your bloods so far?


----------



## lynnikins

morning ladies and gents how are all the bumps doing this morning


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi lynnikins! And Hi Cranberrry - I haven't really researched the implications of being induced yet - the doctor told me so matter of factly I kind of thought it's the norm! Had intended to research as time goes on so yes I would love to see some links pls. 
I have been type 2 for 2.5 yrs but have now been put on insulin as bloods too high despite me being very good with eating / excercise etc. Was told this would happen before I even conceived! Have also had an awful chest infection for 3 weeks so that messes your results too. Starting to settle down now - I go back every Friday for a check up and they have been very slowly increasing my dosage until we get it right. I think we are almost there now thankfully! 
Are you on any meds?


----------



## cranberry987

I just take metformin, but my BG was pretty much controlled before that. I only took it for PCOS the help with ovulation and I carried on as it lowers the risk of MC apparently. My hba1c pre preg was 5.7 and at 12w it was 5.2 which is classed as normal.

The guidelines for diabetic induction are based on one study of type 1 diabetics on insulin. they found the rate of stillbirth was 5 times higher I think, but still rly low. I cant find the study atm, but it wasnt ever meant to suggest that induction would even solve the problem. The RCOG guidelines say that induction at 40w for diabetics is based on common practice rather than actual evidence. PM me your email address if you like, Ive got an AIMS pdf about reasons for induction and why you might want to question it.

Also theres some info on https://www.homebirth.org.uk/gd.htm about home births.

https://www.aims.org.uk/ is good to generally know what your rights are - just because they tell you to do something, doesnt mean you have to. If youve weighed up the risks then you could give birth on a pogo stick if you wanted.

Theres some info about GD on https://www.midwifery.org.uk/index....eferences&catid=91:hidden-archives&Itemid=110 some of which apples to t2.

From what Ive read I think the issue is that the placenta ages quicker in diabetics/insulin dependant dias, so they want the baby out. But they can monitor using a kind of ultrasound and tell when it starts to fail. Its obviously more time consuming for them but so what tbh. The way I see it is it cant be a life or death situation or they would do a c section at failure. If theyre willing to do a long induction then theres enough time to do a ultrasound to check if these things are needed.

Youd have to make your own mind up ofc. Im standing my ground, they can scan me every day if they want but they aint putting me on the intervention train until they can prove i need it.


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and theres https://www.midwifery.org.uk/index....nduction-&catid=91:hidden-archives&Itemid=110

The ARM website is rly good, have a look through there.


----------



## MattMackle

So is it possible that i may be too excited. my girlfriends due date is december 27th and i just want that to be tomorrow.


----------



## lynnikins

lol its not possible to be too excited lol i wish my Husband was more excited sometimes lol but since this is number 3 its a bit of "same old thing" lol i doubt his intrest level will raise much till baby kicks him


----------



## missmayhem

my OH is the same, super excited about baby arriving, yet somewhat panicked....


----------



## poohbear 13

I am due on 6 dec 2011 with my 5 th baby


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Cranberry - thanks SO much - lots of food for thought and will check out the sites at the weekend. I don't know how to PM on here to give you email?


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi Matt - it's lovely that you are so excited! My DH is the same and keeps kissing my belly - so sweet!! I am due on 23rd December. Hope it all goes well for your gf!


----------



## missmayhem

afternoon ladies, just been more bubba shopping, its such fun


----------



## lynnikins

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Hi Matt - it's lovely that you are so excited! My DH is the same and keeps kissing my belly - so sweet!! I am due on 23rd December. Hope it all goes well for your gf!

to PM someone click on their name it will take you through to their profile and you will be able to PM them there or write on their wall


----------



## MattMackle

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Hi Matt - it's lovely that you are so excited! My DH is the same and keeps kissing my belly - so sweet!! I am due on 23rd December. Hope it all goes well for your gf!

i keep waiting for the kicking lol. :) we find out soon if we're having a boy or girl. im excited either way :) if its a girl though, im gunna need some weapons around the house to scare the future boyfriends :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol u have a while before that yet Matt lol, im hoping this ones a girl got enough smelly boys with my OH and sons around here as it is


----------



## MattMackle

lynnikins said:


> lol u have a while before that yet Matt lol, im hoping this ones a girl got enough smelly boys with my OH and sons around here as it is

i suck at the waiting game. lol


----------



## rocketb

Hey all... Glad to see everyone is doing fine. 

We had an appt today... just a standard monthly checkup. Peed in a cup and weighed. The nurse found the heartbeat pretty much as soon as she put the wand on my bump! Everything is looking good. Our next appt is in 2 weeks.... the anatomy ultrasound!!!!

I'm feeling flutters... which I thought a little surprising since I was told at my last scan that I have an anterior placenta. I'm looking forward to kicks in a month or so... and especially having DH be able to feel them too.


----------



## missmayhem

good morning all, hope we slept well.

i'm up showered and dressed, had breaky and ready for work, i am good today!!!!

work have put me on a lighter shift hoping that its going to help my back


----------



## mummylove

Hey ladies hope u are well. Im seriously pissed off!


----------



## babymagic1

mummylove said:


> Hey ladies hope u are well. Im seriously pissed off!

why whats wrong are you not havin a good day


----------



## mummylove

Just OH i am sick of his ways. I asked him to give DD breakfast while i did a few things and he goes ive got to go soon to help barry. He will go and help other people but when i need his help he dont bother his always doing it. I cry sometimes cus i cant take it i do everything but he expects em to do stuff for him. I told him he can wash his own uniform and he tells me to fuck off. Just maybe one day i will


----------



## Pingu

Hello All, hope all is well.

I had our gender scan this morning, we are having a baby *boy*. We are over the moon :) xxx


----------



## mummylove

aww congrats hun


----------



## mummylove

My clever little princess 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38VCjiWNyBs


----------



## marie1112

congrats pingu!!


----------



## missmayhem

congrats on your baby boy!!!! i'm defiantly staying team yellow


----------



## Tigger79

Pingu said:


> Hello All, hope all is well.
> 
> I had our gender scan this morning, we are having a baby *boy*. We are over the moon :) xxx

Congrats thaw fantastic :) boys are lovely propper mummy's boys! X


----------



## Tigger79

Has everyone had a good weekend? I got very sunburnt on sat and am very sore today! 

Hope dveryone is ok it's gone very quite on here x


----------



## lynnikins

i had a very busy saturday we were out from 9-9 with both boys had 2 2 hour coach trips and spnt the day outside at a farm where there was nowhere to sit down cept on bales of hay which drove my hayfever nuts so i had migrane and had it all day yesterday too. back to potty training ds1 today


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Booked in for my home birth today, survived the attempt to scare me out of it, well it wasnt a v good attempt tbh, didnt mention dead babies once, must try better that MW. It was the MW I dont like as the other was on holiday even tho I checked who it would be!

Bloody woman found the HB in about 20 secs and said that the blurping noise which I thought was my guts is actually movement oO


----------



## lynnikins

aww well at least you got to hear the heartbeat i wont get to now till 24/25 wks when i next see my MW caus my next appointment is my scan


----------



## Tigger79

I was really upset after my 16 week appointment as I have my scan at 21 weeks but then don't get to see mw til 28 weeks and she didn't 't even attempt to find heartbeat just prodded me and said yeP it's growing :(


----------



## cranberry987

Mine had a student with her so I think she was showing off.

Grr, just got outbid at the last second on a changing table on ebay.... grrrr


----------



## lynnikins

well things are nearly back to normal around here baby is being loads more active since yesterday afternoon not just when im laying down either


----------



## Jennifaerie

Fab! I feel mine mostly when I'm sat at my desk at work. Think it's because I'm just sat still maybe... looking forward to my next appointment on Thursday!


----------



## mummylove

I cant even feel my baby move around :(


----------



## missmayhem

afternoon ladies how are we all, my doctor hasme signed off for 2 weeks


----------



## lynnikins

im enjoying a bit of peace and quiet the boys are both napping we are gonna have a late lunch lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

mummylove said:


> I cant even feel my baby move around :(

I thought you put on FB that you had? I think I can only feel mine because I usually have horrible period pain, maybe a sensitive womb lol, or because I'm used to feeling my womb?


----------



## missmayhem

i still haven't had lunch either, lacking motivation


----------



## tannembaum

I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow! Yay I get to be jabbed with needles and most probably get told my dr will have to do my bloods as my veins hate me lol.

Dd had her first accident yesterday :( she bumped her head on her play tunnel and cut her lip on her tooth! The poor little thing cried so much. She's okay though :)


----------



## cranberry987

What bloods Do they take at16w? Mine took none. Didn't even weigh me :/


----------



## tannembaum

They're very late at taking my blood for the downs test (I thought I was supposed to be done before 15 weeks?) I also need my blood group taken again as they some how couldn't get the results last time.


----------



## mummydeb

my 16wk one is this thursday and iv got to have bloods to :'( they coulnt get any only the one tube for downs test. im really excited got a private scan booked on the 16th :)


----------



## mummylove

Jennifaerie said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I cant even feel my baby move around :(
> 
> I thought you put on FB that you had? I think I can only feel mine because I usually have horrible period pain, maybe a sensitive womb lol, or because I'm used to feeling my womb?Click to expand...


Only like little things but not proper active movements


----------



## lynnikins

im due to have bloods at my next mw appointment to check on my iron levels

i just got a BBQ delivered lol think its a bit late for the "summer" now dont think we will be getting alot of really good weekends now


----------



## lynnikins

i'll loan you some movments mummylove this little poppet is bouncing on my bladder


----------



## mummylove

Think baby as been by my bladder all afternoon been loo 8 times in a hour lol


----------



## lynnikins

see ur getting it just not feeling it lol mines at my bladder and im feeling it and having to rush to the bathroom all the time


----------



## mummylove

I did check HB today and its nice and loud :) just cant wait to av them proper kicks


----------



## rocketb

mummylove said:


> Only like little things but not proper active movements

That's about all I'm getting at this point. Flutters...and not even every day. I'm not too worried. It's still pretty early, especially for a first pregnancy.

I've actually started to hope that movements don't get too strong too fast. I was reading through one of the books I bought for DH (pregnancy from the father's POV type) the other day and was startled to read that strong movements often mean that sex gets more difficult. The baby becomes too "present" and can be a distraction. I can definitely see baby moving between you being a downer during sex.


----------



## cranberry987

tannembaum said:


> They're very late at taking my blood for the downs test (I thought I was supposed to be done before 15 weeks?) I also need my blood group taken again as they some how couldn't get the results last time.

I think theres two tests, one set of bloods is done with the NT scan if youre 
having it and thats like 12 w or so, the triple test can give you a DS risk as well and thats later on.

How can they not have done your blood group, pft, bet someone forgot to tick a box. Hope its not too traumatic for you :)


----------



## tannembaum

They said they couldn't get a result from my bloods? 
Luckily I'm so used to them now as they take ages! I feel like a junkie as all my veins are scared from my last pregnancy. They're gonna have to start taking blood from between my toes lol!!


----------



## cranberry987

maybe you have no blood group!


----------



## lynnikins

my issue with bloods this time is the practice nurse who takes them and the MW both do it in a way that always hurts the practice nurse at my old surgery was so good you barely felt it at all but both times since we moved that ive had my bloods done ive had brusies from it


----------



## rocketb

lynnikins said:


> my issue with bloods this time is the practice nurse who takes them and the MW both do it in a way that always hurts the practice nurse at my old surgery was so good you barely felt it at all but both times since we moved that ive had my bloods done ive had brusies from it

I hate having blood taken - and apparently my veins are very difficult. Back in week 8 I got pricked 8 times for 2 successful attempts. I still have a shadow of the bruise (was purple for over a week!) from one of the "successful" attempts back then.

I'm scheduled to go in Thursday morning for a draw for the 2nd part of my NT tests. Ugh. At least the woman at the ultrasound specialists office was pretty good back in week 12. She got it on the first jab.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Just in case anyones having the triple test for DS etc, its been reported as having a 90% false positive rate, so if you do get bad results back, it doesnt necessarily mean you have a DS baby, the amnio can then be done as a diagnostic tool. 

Personally, I had decided not to have it, but then they offered me the NT test and scan so I went with that.


----------



## tannembaum

Rocketb - if you have difficult veins you should ask for them to use a butterfly needle, its smaller and thiner so it works much better :)


----------



## lynnikins

my problem is my "best vein" in my right elbow got blown and scared during the blood transfusion after my last birth so they opt for a different one but the ones in my left arm are practically invisible so there is always a fuss about it


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oh yuck I'm not feeling well girls :-( Had high up tummy pain this afternoon then had tea when I got in and thrown it all up again. Aching all over and worn out :(
I don't mind having blood taken too much ever since I had my blood gases done which involved taking a sample from an artery deep in my wrist. As long as they don't do *that* again I'm good


----------



## mummylove

Try get a early night if u can Jen


----------



## rocketb

tannembaum said:


> Rocketb - if you have difficult veins you should ask for them to use a butterfly needle, its smaller and thiner so it works much better :)

A butterfly needle is what left that bruise. The nurse remembered what a hard time she'd had with me earlier in that week (they didn't take enough the first visit, grrr) and started right out with butterflies. She tried twice with butterflies and "got" it on the 2nd one.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Went to bed at 8 and staying off today as I still feel sick. First preggo sick day :(


----------



## lynnikins

hey u have done well to make it this far without a sick day had i been working i would have had a few by now lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

I guess that's why I don't feel too bad about it. Wish the builders would have a day off (live on a new development and they're building over the road) so I could sleep. Stopped being sick now thankfully, so glad I have my 16 week appointment in the morning too - good to have LO checked so soon after being poorly!


----------



## missmayhem

hey jen hope your feeling better...


i'm gonna make a start on clearing out the nursery today


----------



## lynnikins

im spending the afternoon with friends here at home while my boys play with their boys, ive set up a playdate for them. i wish it wasnt so windy out though as my boys dont want to be outside


----------



## mummylove

Its nice and sunny here now it was poring down this morning


----------



## lynnikins

well its nice that it cleared up for you, hope you had a good afternoon, we had a playdate and both the boys had late afternoon naps caus they were tired, dinner was good though


----------



## marie1112

So I went to bed early last night, thinking I'd get up and get some work done today. However, after about 4.5 hours, my husband came to bed, and it woke me up. I then tossed and turned for 2 hours before giving up and just getting up and coming into the living room because I felt bad I was keeping him awake with my restlessness. I didn't even nap yesterday, and I haven't had caffeine since March, so I don't know what's wrong with me. It's gonna be a loooong day :dohh: But, on a positive note, just 4 more days till my u/s! :winkwink:

*Oh, and since people are talking about blood work and veins and such... I had blood drawn at my monthly check-up a week and a half ago, and it was only a little for the downs test, and it went fine and all, but now I have these 2 nasty purple bruise looking marks slightly above my inner elbow, where it was drawn from. I have what people consider "good veins" as they are always easily visible in my inner elbows. Now that I think of it, when I pulled off the gauze/tape an hour or so after the appointment, there was a lot of blood on the gauze, like way more than normal. I wonder if that's what caused this bruising. Anyone have experience with post-blood-work bruising and know if it's permanent?


----------



## tannembaum

If it bled a lot that would be the cause of the bruising. You should try and keep a lot of pressure on it to reduce the bleeding which in turn will reduce the bruising :)


----------



## Tigger79

19weeks today :) only 20 weeks and I'll deff have my little baby ! X


----------



## lynnikins

if 37 wks is term then today im about half way done with cooking this baby lol :happydance: i know offically people think 20wks is halfway, i guess i just have everything crossed that this one will come out closer to 37wks than 42 lol


----------



## Zodiac

I get bruised everytime my blood is drawn, if I bleed alot or not. 
It will go away.


----------



## lynnikins

dammit i want Corndogs now


----------



## mummylove

My veins are gud for taking blood lol


----------



## marie1112

I'm so excited! 19 weeks today and my gender u/s is on Monday! Can't wait! New symptom today though - round ligament pain in my stomach, owww :(


----------



## missmayhem

hope all your lovely ladies have a great weekend


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hope everyone had a good weekend! We've got our private gender scan today - only cost £50 and DHs parents are coming too(they've never had/ been to a scan so thought it would be nice to invite them)

I'm so excited!


----------



## mummylove

Good luck at ur scan :)


----------



## missmayhem

enjoy your scan


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks girls lol no preference whatsoever x


----------



## missmayhem

as long as bubs is healthy what else really matters


----------



## Jennifaerie

Exactly x just looking forward to being able to give bubba a name and start shopping lol


----------



## lynnikins

my husband seems completely uninterested in my existance today i dont know whats up with him but feeling like a solo parent more and more


----------



## wishing4baby3

enjoy ur scan hun :)
lyn i know that feeling except he is just in one,he is moaning loads at me for being a little distant but im just feeling low and a little moody so want a bit of understanding not the world but o no he is picking up on everything he can and trying argue about it grrrrrrrr,men just dont understand,then my dd and ds are in horrible moods and playing me up loads so that doesnt help.just wana scream my head off and not stop and then have a good cry,well thats my rant over hahahahaha,apart from that how are all of you doing :) x x


----------



## lynnikins

well it seems there is more to DH's disinterest than i thought, things are rocky between us, apparently im the one with all the problems that need to be sorted out before he will accept any fault on his part (hes the one who started giving the silent treatment with no warning)


----------



## wishing4baby3

o no thats not fair at all is it,ur pregnant n need his support not things like this,keep ur chin up hun you neva know he may snap out of it for you then,my oh finally has for now big :hugs: x x


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun, he has snapped out of it and has apologised for his childish behaviour this morning its made things a bit better but he knows if he doesnt shape up properly then next time i might jst pack up the kids and go to a friends place for a few days


----------



## Jennifaerie

Might give him a wake up call! Scan was fab, you may ave seen but we are team pink!


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww congratulations on team pink,i really really want my scan date to hurry up now as i just want to know now,on here ive had 4 boy guesses and about 20 girl ones from my scan pic so wana see whos right hehe plus buy my little bump some gorgeous clothes :) x


----------



## wishing4baby3

lynnikins said:


> thanks hun, he has snapped out of it and has apologised for his childish behaviour this morning its made things a bit better but he knows if he doesnt shape up properly then next time i might jst pack up the kids and go to a friends place for a few days

glad he is giving you a brake now hun,i think men are a pain in the bkside at times hahaha,just make sure when little ones are in bed put ur feet up and enjoy a :coffee: x


----------



## missmayhem

congrats on being team pink!!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

:cloud9: My baby girl

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/JENNIE_0000.jpg


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> well it seems there is more to DH's disinterest than i thought, things are rocky between us, apparently im the one with all the problems that need to be sorted out before he will accept any fault on his part (hes the one who started giving the silent treatment with no warning)

Childish a bloke can never except when they are in the wrong


----------



## Tigger79

Jennifaerie said:


> :cloud9: My baby girl
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/JENNIE_0000.jpg

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## mummydeb

what a lovely scan pic :) congrats on team pink iv got my gender scan on the 16th next sat cant wait mines 50 quid also


----------



## mummylove

Hope all u ladies are doing well :)


----------



## lynnikins

not too bad after fighting with DH yesterday things are alot better today its almost like we are in those pre-marriage days again lol


----------



## mummylove

Been a boring day today lol


----------



## marie1112

Congrats Jennifaerie! My u/s is in 14 hours! :happydance: I'm so excited! However, today has been awful and I'm hoping everything is okay. I slept obscenely late... not sure why, I just felt exhausted. Then, I finally made myself get up and I made something to eat, but after taking maybe 3 bites, I got SO sick :sick: and ran to the bathroom. I wasted the rest of my food, couldn't even look at it. Then I went back to sleep for a few more hours. It's now 6:30pm and I'm attempting to eat bland stuff. I feel like I'm in 1st tri again, what's going on with me?? :confused:


----------



## Jennifaerie

My vote says growth spurt! I was like that on Saturday x are u finding out the sex? Bet u cabt wait!


----------



## wishing4baby3

yaaay 19wks today so 1 wk off being half way through how exciting and my scan is a wk wednesday,so excited to see my healthy baby and find out what team we are on :)


----------



## lynnikins

im 19 wks tomorrow i cant wait lol, still 15 days till my scan :( the wait is starting to drag now lol


----------



## tannembaum

Got my scan date through for the 10th August....that will make me 21+1 by their dates! Its quite late, they're normally done around 19 weeks in Bristol.


----------



## Jennifaerie

How exciting! Mine's 4th August! 

Baby brain is officially in situ! Just walked to Debenhams, picked up a couple of bits queued then realised I'd left purse at work...what a numpty!


----------



## lynnikins

i'll be 21 wks for my scan, just lol i think thats right anyway caus the scan is a tuesday lol


----------



## mummylove

10 days till my scan wooo


----------



## cranberry987

tannembaum said:


> Got my scan date through for the 10th August....that will make me 21+1 by their dates! Its quite late, they're normally done around 19 weeks in Bristol.

theyre 'doing up' the US dept atm in St Mikes, its a total mess, take a hand held fan... but theres a sign saying there might be a long wait for your US due to the work. So maybe they cant fit everyone in so are waiting as long as poss for yours?

mines at 18+6 which seems a bit bloody early to me but i suppose its only really one week from what i expected


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Not been on for a while,but went for my Babybond gender scan last week and..................................its a BOY! Would have been happy either way but with already having 2 girls a boy will make a nice change,although i havnt got a clue how to change a boys nappy and keep being regaled with tales of how they pee on you as soon as their nappies are removed! lol :)


----------



## missmayhem

congrats on team blue DL


----------



## wishing4baby3

o no i was moaning about being 20 wks n 2 days neva mind being almost 21 wks or past that,i defo agree lyn though as i feel like its been dragging the last wk because of being so excited so gonna keep myself as busy as pos this wk so time goes quicker,its going be so nice by the time the end of aug has come and we have all seen our little beans,well i say little but mine feels huge already hahaha,
congratulations on team blue how loverly is it that you finally get ur little man and dont worry one bit i find it easyier doing my ds nappys apart from when they stick up hahahaha and yes always have ur nappy ready and i put a wipe on top of it to keep it down just incase as it doesnt shoot up you then lol x x


----------



## Zodiac

18 weeks today!! I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday, then should be going for my scan next week. Very excited!!:happydance:


----------



## babymagic1

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Not been on for a while,but went for my Babybond gender scan last week and..................................its a BOY! Would have been happy either way but with already having 2 girls a boy will make a nice change,although i havnt got a clue how to change a boys nappy and keep being regaled with tales of how they pee on you as soon as their nappies are removed! lol :)

congrats very pleased for you xx


----------



## babymagic1

my scan is on the 27th of this month this is my first baby and i am really excited i can not wait x


----------



## babymagic1

dos anyone have any ideas of what i could wear to a fancy dress party next month i am really stuck on what i can do with me being pregnant lol ????


----------



## babymagic1

Jennifaerie said:


> Might give him a wake up call! Scan was fab, you may ave seen but we are team pink!

congrats hun my scan is on the 27th and i can not wait to find out lol


----------



## babymagic1

has anyone started to fell there baby move i am 17 weeks and4 days and my first baby but still dont fell it kicking or movin yet when do you normaly start to fell the baby move ?? xxxx


----------



## mummydeb

this is my 2nd and i cant feel big kicks yet maybe u have anterior placenta.
fancy dress-divina from big bro seen as shes always preg:haha:


----------



## Zodiac

I felt some very light movements for the padt 2-3 weeks. Nothing regular though. I notice it more when I am very still, usually laying down or sitting at the end of the day. No significant movement yet.

I can tell when baby moves from the left to right side of my tummy, b/c I 'll have a slightly harder spot on one side and if I look down my belly will look slightly lopsided.


----------



## marie1112

It's a GIRL!!! :pink: We were hoping for a girl, but mostly just wanted it to be healthy, so we are very pleased! This is my first baby, and my last u/s was at 8 weeks, 3 days, and the baby didn't move at all then, nor did it look like a baby. This was quite a change! She looks like a baby and was wiggling all around and moving her arms and legs. I couldn't help but start crying. SO excited!!!
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8516/gscroppedgirl.jpg
https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6800/gscroppedfull.jpg


----------



## mummylove

Congrats on thos who found out the sex :)


----------



## babymagic1

Zodiac said:


> I felt some very light movements for the padt 2-3 weeks. Nothing regular though. I notice it more when I am very still, usually laying down or sitting at the end of the day. No significant movement yet.
> 
> I can tell when baby moves from the left to right side of my tummy, b/c I 'll have a slightly harder spot on one side and if I look down my belly will look slightly lopsided.

hi yes i have noticed that 
some times when i look down my belly looks slightly lopsided thanks


----------



## wishing4baby3

with my first 2 babys i neva felt them till after 20wks but with this one ive felt it since 14 weeks and oh has already felt him/her last week,even my midwife didnt believe me as it neva happens very often but when she couldnt find babys heartbeat i told her she was looking in the wrong place and when checking where i said she found it straight away,baby is still right ontop of my pubic bone and you see little bumps come up when he/she kicks lol,im glad its kicked in early though with it being my last pregnancy so got to enjoy it for a little longer as i will miss the enjoyment of feeling my baby moving :(,
for the fancy dress you could go as anything hun as you will still look loverly :) x x


----------



## babymagic1

marie1112 said:


> It's a GIRL!!! :pink: We were hoping for a girl, but mostly just wanted it to be healthy, so we are very pleased! This is my first baby, and my last u/s was at 8 weeks, 3 days, and the baby didn't move at all then, nor did it look like a baby. This was quite a change! She looks like a baby and was wiggling all around and moving her arms and legs. I couldn't help but start crying. SO excited!!!
> https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8516/gscroppedgirl.jpg
> https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6800/gscroppedfull.jpg

congrats i am very pleased for you my scan is on the 27th and i am really excites to find out what it is and it is also my first aswell


----------



## wishing4baby3

mummylove said:


> Congrats on thos who found out the sex :)

congratulations on team pink :happydance:


----------



## marie1112

OH! And for anyone who might not know, like myself... make sure you drink PLENTY of water well before your appointment! My doctor said to drink 2-3 cups before the appointment. I drank 3, but finished the 3rd as I was walking out the door on the way to the appointment. Apparently it takes a while for your bladder to fill after drinking it because it wasn't full until the end of my u/s. This meant she had to press REALLY hard and it hurtttttttttttt so bad. :( Just a tip for 1st time moms like me who might not have been properly advised about pre-ultrasound procedures. Make sure you drink EXTRA water and drink it all at least an hour before your appointment time.


----------



## mummylove

wishing4baby3 said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on thos who found out the sex :)
> 
> congratulations on team pink :happydance:Click to expand...

Ive not had my scan yet


----------



## Zodiac

I had to drink water for my 9 weeks scan, but didn't need to at the 12 week.


----------



## marie1112

Zodiac said:


> I had to drink water for my 9 weeks scan, but didn't need to at the 12 week.

I don't know, but when she was doing the u/s, she apologized for having to push so hard, and told me it was because my bladder wasn't full. I told her I drank 3 cups like I was told to, but she said it can take a while to fill your bladder. :blush:


----------



## cranberry987

My letters have all said full bladder too but other ppl Ive spoken to didn't need to. I dunno. I'm gonna have a full bladder then wee when I get there if there's no need. It's still uncomfortable tho with full bladder as then they just push and make you nearly pee yourself.


----------



## mummylove

i had to av a full bladder for 7 and 12 week scan but i dont think u av to for 20 week scan but everyones bodies are different


----------



## cranberry987

I'm not sure it depends on your body. I'm sure it's just hospital protocol varying. They might be able to see with or without full bladder but the appt dept won't know that.


----------



## babymagic1

marie1112 said:


> Zodiac said:
> 
> 
> I had to drink water for my 9 weeks scan, but didn't need to at the 12 week.
> 
> I don't know, but when she was doing the u/s, she apologized for having to push so hard, and told me it was because my bladder wasn't full. I told her I drank 3 cups like I was told to, but she said it can take a while to fill your bladder. :blush:Click to expand...

hi all my letters say i need a full bladder and on my last scan 12 weeks scan they were pressing really hard on me as well and they said it was because my bladder was no full and it needed to be also she said that they can not get a good pic if the bladder is not full and i drank three little bottles of water before had lol 
this time for my 20 week scan i am going to make sure i have a full bladder as if i dont they might not be able to tell me the sex of the baby but i am still really excited about the next scan


----------



## mummylove

I always thought baby was big enough at that stage


----------



## babymagic1

mummylove said:


> I always thought baby was big enough at that stage

yes i thought that as well but they told me to make sure i have a full bladder so i am going too just in case lol


----------



## mummylove

Think I might do same just in case lol


----------



## lynnikins

if i have a large glass of water before leaving home then by the time my bus gets to the hospital 40min later my bladder is gonna be full lol i normally have to pee 30-45 min after one of our big cups of water


----------



## Zodiac

maybe it just depends on the place and thier equipment? Now that I remember, I went to two different places for my 9 and 12 weeks scans, one was a bit more "high tech" than the other.

For my 12 week I got to see baby on this huge 42" flat screen, while the other I only saw the same small monitor that's connected to the scan machine.


----------



## mummylove

The my my bladder is at the min i dont think ill av to drink water lol


----------



## marie1112

Was just my experience. Maybe I'm wrong. Who knows.:shrug:


----------



## tannembaum

Gosh! Everyone finding out the sex of their LOs makes me want to change from team yellow!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Stick to your guns. I wouldn't be able to wait but I have no patience :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

me and DH were talking this morning and if we move house ( the possibility only came up yesterday but would save us heaps if we did move as would take whole 2 zones off DH's travel card each week and save me in bus fare as id be able to walk to everywhere ) even with the increase in rent theres a HB increase too as property in the new area is more expensive so they subsidse more and we would get a 3 bed rather than 2 bed house

but anyway what i was trying to get to is that we are now considering having this baby at home ( if we move to this new house )


----------



## NDH

Be strong Tannembaum - we're most likely staying :yellow: too and I could use some encouragement as now that DH has agreed not to find out I kinda want to know... It's so exciting watching everyone find out but I'm going to try to stay strong and keep it a surprise til the end.


----------



## missmayhem

ohhhh a home birth, how exciting!


just 2 weeks till my scan starting to get excited now


----------



## lynnikins

im just feeling like it would be easier with the boys to have a homebirth they could get woken up to meet baby ( i tend to labor in the night Nate was born 2.45am and EJ 6.58am ) 
so the boys would most likely be asleep and im pretty quiet in labor too


----------



## missmayhem

is it a owned property or rented can i ask... just not sure how some landlords would take it


----------



## wishing4baby3

im so scared of a home birth even though im on my 3rd hahaha so opted for a hospital birth again,i know im a wimp plus i think i can be loud in labour so prob give dd n ds nightmares hahaha,just wondering as well if my nub and skull guesses have all be girls what is the % of it being right as im kinda getting my hopes up for a girl but dont want to if it could only be 50% right,dont want sound ungratefull either as ive had 2 mcs to get here so as long as bump is healthy thats all that matters but im thinking of bump being a girl already n talk to it as her n she all the time hahaha x x


----------



## Zodiac

My hsband would never agree to a home birth. He's pretty tramatized from the birth of our daughter. My BP went up so they had to induce me 6 weeks early and put me on an extra IV during delivery, plus our daughter had the cord around her neck and then she had to stay in hospital for a week. I had to stay and extra day beyond the typical 48hrs b/c they did not want to release me untill my BP dropped.

So I guess we both feel safer at a hospital with doctors and emergency equipment readily avilable.


----------



## cranberry987

i dont think the landlord has anything to do with it tbh, its your private place and you can do whatever you like, ofc if you flooded the place with the pool or got muck all over a carpet then youd have to clean it up/pay the same as if you had a party and trashed the place. but in this situation youre gonna have plastic sheeting down so easier to clean up. also youll have a mw there, just give her the hoover and make her feel useful.


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> is it a owned property or rented can i ask... just not sure how some landlords would take it

this place is rented and the new place will be too but the new landlords are friends kinda they go to our church and would be more concernd that i was happy and comfortable than if i had the baby on the living room floor, and you dont have to tell your Landlord either they cant stop you


----------



## lynnikins

my DH had always ruled it out too but he is more open to it, i practically had ds2 on my own anyway the mw had to get the student to deliver him as she didnt have her own gloves on lol and i labored on my own the whole time too


----------



## missmayhem

ahh thats good then, i know my mums landlord is a complete **** and i doubt he'd allow anything like that due to the risk of mess etc

hope you get your homebirth


----------



## rocketb

I had read on BnB to drink plenty of water before my 12w ultrasound but hadn't heard any special instructions from the doctor. I drank most of a bottle of water on the way to the appt and then sat in the waiting room for a good hour and a half before they called us in (I really had to go at this point). Upon putting the wand on my stomach, the tech immediately said that my bladder was too full and I needed to empty it before we could continue. She pointed out how baby was squished between my bladder and the uterus wall and said that she wouldn't be able to get proper measurements (I've since recognized lots of similarly squished babies in ultrasound pics on BnB). She told me to just let it all out and not try to pee halfway or anything. 

When I came back from the restroom, we were able to see baby swim around and do somersaults, something that would have been impossible with a full bladder.

I have my next ultrasound on Thursday. I'm not planning on any extra water intake this time. I guess maybe different offices have different equipment. *Definitely call and ask the nurses at your doctor's office if you should drink up before the scan!*


----------



## cranberry987

I just told my DH Im having a home birth, Im the one who has to do the work after all, he wasnt keen but was like ok then dear. Then I told him all the advantages and he was a bit more positive. Then we met my Doula and he was more sold. Then we watched The Business of Being Born and he was in.

I think it just took him a bit more time to come round to the idea as he hadnt done the research about the risks of interventions and benefits of staying in your own calm environment.

My MIL is like (every time i see her >< ) oo well your SIL needed a c section. We do have things called ambulances now you know?! Silly woman, she went to a MW led unit which is exactly the same as HB, just if you stain the carpet you dont care.


----------



## lynnikins

lol my OH is on board with Natural birthing he just wanted the security of the hospital he would 100% fight my corner on interventions in the hospital and did with ds2 a bit


----------



## mummylove

I would be to scared to give birth at home


----------



## cranberry987

everything theyll do will be exactly the same as in the hospital (if they leave you alone that is) just if there are any complications you have to be transferred. not rly much to it. having a dedicated mw is gotta be a bonus rather than them being frazzled from looking after loads of women.

but you gotta birth where you feel calmest, no point having a hb if youre panicing about it, defies the point.


----------



## Jennifaerie

My sister has a birth go very wrong so hospital birth for me! In fact I'm going to a hospital further away as there's no consultant at my local unit.


----------



## tannembaum

I would love a homebirth but my last labour went very wrong so I would be too scared this time. But I am going to push for a water birth and I will NOT be constantly monitored like I know they will want (going for a VBAC)


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm hoping for a water birth too


----------



## mummylove

I av been thinking about a water birth is it to late to tell the midwife if i decide to av that


----------



## babymagic1

mummylove said:


> I av been thinking about a water birth is it to late to tell the midwife if i decide to av that

yes i have also been thinking about havin a water birth


----------



## cranberry987

My MW explained to me all about the examinations she'll do every 2-3 hrs, i didnt say anything but she can keep her hands to herself tbh. Im staying in the pool once im there and not getting out just so she can see how much longer shes gotta work for. Even before Im not having a VE unless I need it to stay posititve. I just dont see the point - any MW whos any good can tell what stage Im in, finding out im 1cm after 18 hrs of labour isnt going to do anyone any good, as long as we're not in any distress then I dont see that its going to be useful information

a friend is having a vbac, shes realised that means she has to push bubs out her fouf hehe and is getting a bit worried about a big baby i think now :)


----------



## cranberry987

you can tell them your birthing choices on the day if you like, you most likely wont be able to prebook a water birth anyway but you can tell them if you like.


----------



## mummylove

Im gonna talk to OH and see what he thinks about it


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

December 24 expecting baby #1


----------



## Nichole

Holli! They changed your date???


----------



## mummylove

wooo 1 more week till scan


----------



## cranberry987

oh my christ, my bump has literally exploded this week. ive been ravenous and not gained any weight (also blood sugar is fine as per so its not that) - think its all gone into making baby nice and chubby. Have a nice round bump now rather than fat splodge semi bump!


----------



## Tigger79

Can't believe I'm 20 weeks tomorrow I will deff have my little boy here in at least 19 weeks :) i got a propper baby bump now and can't believe how much he kicks me kept me up loads last night kicking :)

How is everyone else? It's gone very quiet on here lately x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm expecting baby #1 on 30th December :)

Still no bump though :'( xx


----------



## mummylove

Tin i never had a bump at 17 weeks with my first


----------



## Zodiac

last night I pulled out pictures of my bump when I was preggo with my daughter at 18 weeks and my belly looks completely different. With her I was small and low. Right now as you can see <---- I'm higher and round.

My daughter is already 15 years old so all this feels like the 1st time all over again!!

I have my OB appointment tonight afterwork then I'll be able to schedule my scan tomorrow for next week.


----------



## lynnikins

how are we all ladies? ive had a busy one today and baby is making itself felt my bladder hasnt been so sore since this stage with ds2 lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

tannembaum said:


> I would love a homebirth but my last labour went very wrong so I would be too scared this time. But I am going to push for a water birth and I will NOT be constantly monitored like I know they will want (going for a VBAC)

Ive more than likely got to have another c section as i had a failed vbac last time and they dont advise a vbac after 2 sections at my hospital. They will reassess me at 36wks to check position of baby etc but no guarantees of the natural birth i was hoping for so have resigned myself to have the section :(


----------



## tannembaum

If you have a look in the home birth section there is a video of a lady who had 2sections and went on to have a home water birth with no problems. I cried my eyes out lol


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I wish i could do something like that,but as my youngest daughters birth was full of problems resulting with a section under an anaesthetic and a stay in the scbu it would defo be a no go! :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

Alice is still being a bugger and sitting in the way of my stomach, so I'm trying to snack all day. Lost 3 1/2lb in 9 days :-( Hopefully it'll pass as I'm shattered! What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## tannembaum

Dinnerlady74 said:


> I wish i could do something like that,but as my youngest daughters birth was full of problems resulting with a section under an anaesthetic and a stay in the scbu it would defo be a no go! :(

Did they give you a reason why that happened? :(
I want something like that lady but in the safty of the hospital lol.


----------



## lynnikins

im in PAIN :cry: i took the boys to the end of term party at toddler group this morning and can barely walk now my hips/pelvis feels like its shattering its soooooooooooooo sore , and im supposed to be out tonight for a friends wedding shower, got training for Street Pastors all day tomorrow then got duty tomorrow night i think i might be pulling out the co-codamol to get me through somehow :nope: and just found out DH left the recipet for his drycleaning here so either i have to go get it or he has to stop here first then go get it so i will be late leaving this evening for the party :dohh:


----------



## Tigger79

lynnikins said:


> im in PAIN :cry: i took the boys to the end of term party at toddler group this morning and can barely walk now my hips/pelvis feels like its shattering its soooooooooooooo sore , and im supposed to be out tonight for a friends wedding shower, got training for Street Pastors all day tomorrow then got duty tomorrow night i think i might be pulling out the co-codamol to get me through somehow :nope: and just found out DH left the recipet for his drycleaning here so either i have to go get it or he has to stop here first then go get it so i will be late leaving this evening for the party :dohh:

I know how you feel Lynn it's rubbish isn't it, my SPD kicked in good and propper a few weeks ago and been on my crutches and codeine since :( on the up side I'm 20 weeks today only 19 to go x


----------



## mummylove

av i had a growth spurt 

Pic 1 is 19 weeks
Pic 2 is 19+2
 



Attached Files:







19 week.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 29









19.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## missmayhem

wow that is a grow spurt!!!


i'm starting to feel really great.....


----------



## mummylove

Couldnt believe it when i looked lol


----------



## lynnikins

ive had one too lol cant be bothered taking pics but ppl are actually guessing that im pregnant now


----------



## mummylove

I borrow OHs t-shirts so it dont make me look pregnant lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

I have people guessing now too, but I work in an office so tend to wear tightish/ smart tops. Definite spurt there Sam!


----------



## Zodiac

YAY for our growing bumps!! I swear I feel like I just woke up one morning and it was there.

Everyone at work started guessing when I hit 13 weeks. They are used to seeing me very tiny (like a size 1) so being that I was only gaining weight on my belly it was obvious. I'm not to obvious to strangers though yet unless I wear a fitted top. 

Oh yes, I have my anatomy scan date for the 25th!! I tried to get it for next week, but they wanted to wait untill I was properly 20 weeks. We leave for vacation the very same morning, so we'll be going to ultra sound center at 8am, rushing back home, then will hopefully hit the road by 11am.


----------



## lynnikins

enjoy your holiday hun.


----------



## wishing4baby3

what a S**T day :cry:, im feeling so low at the moment its untrue,oh is constantly on my case because i dont want sit and cuddle all the time as i get too hot and then he is constantly talking or asking for sex,4god sake why cant he give me a brake,im suffering backache and very tired still so its the last thing i want,he cant even cuddle up with me without grabbing at me n its p**sing me off,i gave in the other day to keep him happy and then spent the day in agony with my hips and back,he says ive turned into a boring bitch and driving him away,i just want curl up in a ball and cry and feel like running because i feel as though he is the one whos out of order,id so love a fag im stressign that bad so that doesnt help either but i aint going fail afetr quiting for bump grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr why can they go from being so loving to like this,its our first wedding anniversary tomorrow and we aint even speaking today n he left for work early,i just dont know what do,sorry to bore you all too i just need get it out before i explode :cry:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

wishing4baby3 said:


> what a S**T day :cry:, im feeling so low at the moment its untrue,oh is constantly on my case because i dont want sit and cuddle all the time as i get too hot and then he is constantly talking or asking for sex,4god sake why cant he give me a brake,im suffering backache and very tired still so its the last thing i want,he cant even cuddle up with me without grabbing at me n its p**sing me off,i gave in the other day to keep him happy and then spent the day in agony with my hips and back,he says ive turned into a boring bitch and driving him away,i just want curl up in a ball and cry and feel like running because i feel as though he is the one whos out of order,id so love a fag im stressign that bad so that doesnt help either but i aint going fail afetr quiting for bump grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr why can they go from being so loving to like this,its our first wedding anniversary tomorrow and we aint even speaking today n he left for work early,i just dont know what do,sorry to bore you all too i just need get it out before i explode :cry:

Grrr what is it with men?? My OH is the same, can't be understanding to the fact I don't want sex as much as before at the moment, then gets all grumpy about it as though I'm the one being out of order! He stormed out this morning too. It's funny to think that a couple of months ago were all kisses and cuddles and now we just shout at each-other. Don't worry though- tell OH how painful sex is and he might understand? And I'm sure he'll come round for your anniversary. xx


----------



## missmayhem

sorry your feeling so down hun.......

weather here is bleak and my hips are in agony

on the plus side maybe i can convince OH to strip the walls in the nursery today


----------



## Jennifaerie

So sorry you girls are having a crappy time with your partners! :hugs:

I'm having a hormonal, spotty, achey day so I can only guess she's having a spurt. So far I've shouted at dh and burst into tears twice. I have the house to myself so back in bed lol. Was up till 1am seeing the new Harry Potter film then woke up at 6 so shattered lol!


----------



## lynnikins

oh hun sorry your OH is being a pain, some men need to realise what a womans body actually goes through in pregnancy labor and birth and respect the fact we dont always want sex when we are going through all that, we have to make HUGE sacrifices to have a baby and a healthy pregnancy so going without sex when we dont feel like it is a very minor sacrifice for them to make IMO if they actually care about us. my OH thankfully seems to have come to this realisation that considering my SPD and the complications ive had in this and previous pregnancys that him demanding sex and being childish over me refusing is just him being a selfish jerk.


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou ladies he is in a better mood today but prob because i broke down in tears and just couldnt stop for what felt like an hour or so hahaha,ended up with a banging headache though n eyes that felt like they had been punched lol,you can tell he still dont understand but at least he has backed off now so im in alot beta mood today plus 3 more sleeps and we find out what team we are on :),i would love for a man to livein our bodys for a wk when pregnant to understand how we ache and feel so drained as i think they would do a runner not moan about things haha,hows everyones wkend going the weather is crap here so tidying up today to make room for when we go baby shopping on wednesday :) x x x


----------



## mummylove

How are all u ladies today?


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hormonal :-( how r u? X


----------



## mummylove

Im ok got to go for a meal today with OHs family really cba lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm on top of the world today - halfway point, and 20 week scan tomorrow! :happydance:

Hope everyone's okay today :hugs:

xx


----------



## lynnikins

Anna thats exciting mines just over a week away, im tired today had such a long day yesterday im shattered


----------



## missmayhem

oh Anna good luck for your scan, cannot believe your half way already, how time flies.....

we've got half the wallpaper off the nursery walls and are now looking at ways to redecorate


----------



## mummylove

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm on top of the world today - halfway point, and 20 week scan tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone's okay today :hugs:
> 
> xx

aww how exciting. Are u finding out what ur aving?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We're staying firmly Team :yellow: :) Enjoyed the element of surprise with Alyssa, so decided to do the same again.

Wow Kizliz! What a gorgeous bump! Mine's nothing like yours yet, but I am showing :)


----------



## mummylove

AnnaBanana9 said:


> We're staying firmly Team :yellow: :) Enjoyed the element of surprise with Alyssa, so decided to do the same again.
> 
> Wow Kizliz! What a gorgeous bump! Mine's nothing like yours yet, but I am showing :)


Ur stronger than me lol. I av my scan Thursday and ill be finding out that if LO doesnt be stubborn lol


----------



## missmayhem

well ladies found a nursery theme i fell in love with and OH loves too.......

its totally unisex so we can stay team yellow, only worry i have is that being high risk i am most likely going to have extra scans........ i worry we'll find out the sex inadvertantly


https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf?fh_eds=%EF%BF%BD&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=0&fh_location=%2f%2fbrus%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{brus_brus}%2fitemtype%3dproduct%2fbrand%3E{brands_brandwinniethepooh}%2fcollection%3E{starry20night}&fh_disable_redirect=true&omitxmldecl=yes&fh_refsearch=starry%2bnight


----------



## Jennifaerie

Kizliz is a troll. I was suspicious after seeing her posts and they're all the same and she's been caught out on the your bumps thread..... creepy as! The picture in her profile is the same one someone used on babygaga at 36 weeks in 2007.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Mine is a Boy


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: its scan week for a few of us,cant wait to see how we all get on,mine is first thing wed morning and i have butterflys im that excited lol,*amber *congrats on becoming team :blue: hope you enjoy shopping for your little man :) and *anna* a big well done for not finding out i dont know how you do it as i couldnt stop myself hahaha,whats this about fake pics of bump,why would you do that,my bump is growing none stop and my hips have gone completerly now hahaha,how are we all feeling now,i love my frosties in the morning till today im gutted as i couldnt stand the taste of the milk :(,well here is my 19wk bump pic :) and it is real :haha: x


----------



## Tigger79

I am so excited about my scan on Thursday I'll be 21 weeks:) I got up sat morning at 5am and went and got some cute clothes for our baby boy and for my other children, totally mad but worth it :) my hips and back have gone to and have to have my crutches to get about I can hardly lift my feet off the ground :(

Did everyone have a good weekend? X


----------



## Tigger79

Tigger79 said:


> I am so excited about my scan on Thursday I'll be 21 weeks:) I got up sat morning at 5am and went and got some cute clothes for our baby boy and for my other children, totally mad but worth it :) my hips and back have gone to and have to have my crutches to get about I can hardly lift my feet off the ground :(
> 
> Did everyone have a good weekend? X

Loki ment to say went to next sale on sat morning. I am really suffering with baby brain lol I forget things all the time x


----------



## lynnikins

i had a long weekend lol busy busy and im tired today, was up past 11 last night cutting OH's hair and ironing his shirt for his interview/assesment centre thing today


----------



## Tigger79

lynnikins said:


> i had a long weekend lol busy busy and im tired today, was up past 11 last night cutting OH's hair and ironing his shirt for his interview/assesment centre thing today

Fingers crossed hope his interview goes well :) x


----------



## Tigger79

lynnikins said:


> i had a long weekend lol busy busy and im tired today, was up past 11 last night cutting OH's hair and ironing his shirt for his interview/assesment centre thing today

Fingers crossed hope his interview goes well :) x


----------



## missmayhem

glad your all well, hope MR Kins has a good time today at the interview, i've finally choosen a nursery theme


----------



## Zodiac

hello ladies. How was your weekend? I had a very tiered Saturday. Got into a bit of an arguement with DH on Friday night so that threw me off track. The most annoying part is that he doesn't want to argue back. He appologizes, hugs and kisses me then serves me hand and foot for the rest the day :growlmad::growlmad: argue with me damit!!! I have to yelll at someone!!:haha:

Anyway, we ordered an early dinner on Saturday, watch Deathly Hallows Part 1 at home, then we went to the 9pm showing at the theater for Part 2.

Sunday was low key day. Cleaned up the house a bit, went for a walk, and just lounged around with daughter for most of the day.


----------



## lynnikins

we are waiting now upto 3 wks for the results from his interview so things are a bit tense lol,
thanks for the well wishes though girls.


----------



## teenmommy7803

heeey ladies, 
due on december 18th with my LO ! 
hope everyone's pregnancies are going well !:flower:


----------



## lynnikins

welcome teenmommy 

my pregnancy is going ok other than PGP but thats ok caus i was expecting that


----------



## cranberry987

i JUST found out that I can get free swimming, what on EARTH is my MW doing. I asked her specifically about this at 16w, shes useless. Def not going to her again, will demand the other one in the practice.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Free swimming?


----------



## cranberry987

its a bristol scheme, not sure if yours would have one. no use asking the mw apparently tho, have a google


----------



## JJBump1

I'm due on the 23rd with my first!


----------



## Tigger79

Got my scan today :) can't wait to see little fella again! Can't believe I'm 21 weeks already, it's going super quick:)

Hope everyone is well it's gone very quiet on here x


----------



## mummylove

Got my scan today as well :)


----------



## lynnikins

good luck for the scans girls, 

my spd/pgp is playing up its mainly PGP but when having to go upstairs or lift or push anything i get SPD symptomatic pain which totally sucks


----------



## missmayhem

good luck with the scans ladies


----------



## mummylove

We are aving a boy woooo


----------



## lynnikins

i saw on facebook Congrats hun


----------



## mummylove

Im so happy we thought we couldnt av boys


----------



## livebychance

i am due december 12th !!!


----------



## lynnikins

well we will see next week if i can have girls ( or more to the point if OH can have girls lol )


----------



## cranberry987

Someone asked me at 12w at what stage the baby became a boy or a girl... like they start off neutral and switch at 20w or something...... no idea tbh why someone could go their whole life not knowing how things work

glad the scan went well, i presume all is healthy.


----------



## mummylove

Yea everything is perfect baby was stubborn and wouldnt roll off his belly so they could check heart lol had to walk round for 10 mins and go bk in and they till had trouble but he finally turned. placenta is in a gud place so happy about that cus i was scared it might be low


----------



## Caezzybe

Woohoo! Had my 20 week scan today and we are expecting a baby girl on 3rd December :) :pink:


----------



## NDH

Congrats to everyone who's had their "20 week" scans.

Last night one of DHs friends told me that because the baby is due at the end of December it will be a boy cause "that time of year mostly boys are born" :rofl: his "proof" is that he and his 3 brothers were born in late December and his sister was born in January :haha: People are so funny.


----------



## katiekittykat

Just realised I need to switch groups and join you guys!! My EDD was moved from 2 January to 31 December at my 12 week scan....so I get I'm a December Snowflake too :)


----------



## NDH

Yay katie! Welcome to snowflakes!


----------



## mummylove

Caezzybe said:


> Woohoo! Had my 20 week scan today and we are expecting a baby girl on 3rd December :) :pink:

Congrats on ur pink bundle


----------



## VikkieD

Hi :)

I'm pregnant with my second bubba and due date is December 16th :D

20 week scan is next Wednesday and we're very excited! :D


----------



## missmayhem

welcome vikkie


hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend, i've a wedding to attend tomorrow, but due to being issued with a brace for my pelvic pain i am now stuggling with what to wear


----------



## lynnikins

i am not looking forward to the weekend lol DH is working and im at home with the boys AGAIN lol then viewing the new house ( should be ok ) but might have to take the boys to that and drag them home and then DH is going out at 9.15 so no company for the whole evening either will be struggling to get the boys to sleep by myself


----------



## missmayhem

ohhhh i love looking at new houses, so excitng yet nerve racking!!!


well i have our meal planner done well kinda need to write up what we're having and on what days...


----------



## rocketb

I'm really looking forward to this weekend. We're going out with a bunch of friends to see the Harry Potter movie in 3d IMAX (it just opened last weekend here). Woooo!

Baby was super active at bedtime last night. Constant movement. DH got to feel several movements and his first good strong kick! I felt the kick and could see him smile. So wonderful!


----------



## mummylove

I am starting to feel baby more today. Im not doing nothing this weekend as OH as to work might take Summer swimming tomorrow morning. Going to see my family on Tuesday till Friday so im looking forward to that and I get to see my friends


----------



## lynnikins

hehe the little man is making his presence known then,
i jumped earlier caus EJ bit me on the leg and twisted my pelvis something chronic ive had to take my pain meds and gonna have to see about getting a physio refferal next week though with us possibly moving in 10 wks time i dont see the point as they wont barely get it done by then


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I totally forgot about this group.... o dear :( 

Hello anyway how is everyone??
xxx


----------



## lynnikins

hi Tracie,
im sore lol last night didnt sleep well and already had to bend down more times than i wanted to for the whole day today


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hi,

We've found out we're having a boy and EDD has been moved to 12th Dec!


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies,

i went to a wedding yesterday by the end of the service OH had to hold me upright and walk with me, i was in utter agony, brace helped but still the pain, sit down meal was fab and my hips and pelvis eased so much.... was fine from then until i got into bed, lay there in agony for hours.

up this morning and feeling great, ironing done, bed clothes changed and bathroom cleaned........... just need to tidy the bedroom and eat something, but feeling an ikkle bit sick


----------



## lynnikins

thats caus u didnt eat lol, surprisingly dispite hiking around town with the boys in the double pushchair getting on and off buses then im not too sore today which is nice


----------



## missmayhem

felt ikkie on and off all night, i think it's more to do with the heat than anything........ managed to keep down a pint of milk so will toast it in a bit


----------



## tannembaum

So I'm quite happy with my weight gain so far :)
with dd I gained a stone in the first tri alone even though I craved healthy foods. 
This pregnancy I was lighter pre pregnancy, lost 2lbs and now at almost half way through my pregnancy I am only 3lbs heavier!! Ive just had to buy some smaller trousers even though I'm pretty big bump wise now! And I've only craved crap lol (mmm chicken fried rice, chips and gravy!)


----------



## cranberry987

That's great :) my weights starting to creep up now, but it goes up and down so much at the moment it's insane. Two lbs on one week, then off the next.


----------



## lynnikins

i havent got on the scales since the day of my booking in appointment and dont plan to lol im gonna hve plenty of chance to work off any extra weight in the months post pregnancy as i'll have 3 kids to run around after as well as the house to keep clean etc...

plus BF helped me drop the weight last time so im hoping that will work again lol.

didnt get the lawn mowed today :( oopps lol will have to fit that in tomorrow as its getting way to long out there


----------



## missmayhem

i haven't been weight since 14 weeks, so will let you all know tomorrow how bad i have been

got my physio app in 40mins looking forward to it in a strange way... hoping they can suggest something i had forgotten

hope you all had a lovely weekend, i've two dogs in the house again so plenty to keep my amused


----------



## mummylove

Ive not been weighed since I was 5 weeks but i know i lost loads of weight in first tri cus u could tell lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

Can you update my name on front to add a PINK and a BLUE please?.....

Thanks so much! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

wow congrats on the boy/girl twinies hun.


----------



## cranberry987

My scan was a total waste of time. Nurse told me it was too early to see anything before I even got on the table. So why book me in!! She spent literally 5 mins looking, got a few basic measurements but the rest she didnt even bother with. She was just so uninterested. Legs were crossed too and ofc with only 5 mins no time to see if they would move.

had consultant appt afterwards who had a massive childish sulk because I wouldnt do what she wanted. informed consent my arse. i asked her a load of questions which she wouldnt answer - told me that they never ever did placental monitoring so she has no idea how or where they would do it (absolute nonsense). also said that home bp machines arent calibrated for pregnant women, which sounds like bullshit to me, its not like pregnant bp is somehow special, its just pressure.

booked a private scan for saturday as theyre redoing the anomaly scan next tues but ill be too stressed worrying about them not bothering to look at the gender to focus on the important part which is the health. DH has told me he forbids me to book it, bless, Ill tell him later. He just doesnt want to pay. Ive paid so problem solved. If he has a real objection to it Ill go by myself and he can wait to see if they can be arsed to look at the next NHS one.

they also cancelled my heart scan on friday after we pointed out that if they couldnt see today they wont be able to see on friday, i dont think it should take us to point this out to a consultant... so that needs to be rebooked too and more days off. Being self employed has its benefits but time off for stuff like this is not one of them :/


----------



## missmayhem

who so sorry you had such a wick scan...... i known what u mean about the consultants app, mine was a waste of time.....

enjoy your private scan


----------



## Tigger79

Cranberry so sorry to hear about your scan and consultant, I also had the same problem with my consultant and to be honest for what they do anti natal care wise they might as well do nothing! I have in total 3 mw appointments between now and my c section in November it's shocking!


----------



## cranberry987

every appt they check my pee, do my bp, take my self monitoring stats tell me its all fine then do their best to scare me into compliance. I know what to do if my stats start to go haywire (theyre monitoring me for GD) and until then its really just a waste of time. Im gonna forget to go to my appts in the future unless they have a purpose.


----------



## rocketb

Cranberry, that's so strange! I had my anatomy checking scan at 18w3d and they seemed to able to take all their measurements. Ugh.


----------



## rocketb

DH and I painted the nursery last night. We're team yellow and I like very modern design, so I went with a very bold slate-green. We're doing two-tone (white, dark wood) furniture and white accents.


----------



## lynnikins

Well the scan was this morning, she took ages to get all the bits of the heart she needed and had me lying on both sides at points then baby didnt want to co-operate and let us see what color bump we are having so team yellow it is till we find the money to pay for a gender scan or i have a growth scan to check


----------



## missmayhem

i'm wishing i'd of taken the earlier app..... sick with nerves


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs:


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> Well the scan was this morning, she took ages to get all the bits of the heart she needed and had me lying on both sides at points then baby didnt want to co-operate and let us see what color bump we are having so team yellow it is till we find the money to pay for a gender scan or i have a growth scan to check

Aww Sorry u never got to find out


----------



## missmayhem

seems not many of the scans yesterday went well, my baby also refused to co-operate with almost everything, kept moving and turning away


----------



## EstelSeren

For once my baby was actually, largely, cooperative! Scan this morning went amazingly well! Sonographer was lovely and managed to get all the measurements needed fairly easily! Everything is absolutely spot on, no problems whatsoever! The only thing baby didn't seem to cooperate fully on was finding out the gender, though the sonographer was able to open the legs enough to say that we're probably having a little girl! There were definitely no obvious boy bits anyway! :happydance: Very much looking forward to meeting Tanwen come December! :cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## cranberry987

Ive a private scan on Saturday. Thinking about loading up on sugar beforehand so that baby is nice and wriggly, will be super good all rest of the week to make up for it so Im not worried about the health affects so much, but what if it makes it sluggish?


----------



## lynnikins

your best having a cold can of soda or juice while waiting for the appointment oh and a chocolate bar,

im wondering if i can talk DH's father into paying for a gender scan


----------



## tannembaum

In a private gender scan if they cant see the sex they ask you to come back for another try for free so I wouldn't worry too much :)


----------



## Chi83

We found out today that we are expecting a boy! He was surprisingly co operative and thr guy got all the measurements he needed. Baby was not exactly a 'gentleman' shall we say, as he had it all out there on show and was most definately not shy!!

Is someone able to update me on the list to say i'm expecting a :blue: -thanks 

we're looking forward to bonding more now as we know it's a boy and can think more seriously about names etc...

Chi x


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies hope we are all well, nearly the weekend!!

sun is shining here but i've decided to have a PJ day, just so tired and run down lately.... so i shall curl up and watch crap tv and nap when i wish


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the boy hun


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> morning ladies hope we are all well, nearly the weekend!!
> 
> sun is shining here but i've decided to have a PJ day, just so tired and run down lately.... so i shall curl up and watch crap tv and nap when i wish

i want a PJ day :( lol but gotta be a mum , enjoy your PJ days while they last hun caus once motherhood starts then theres always something to be done


----------



## missmayhem

my friend has lived in her pj's since her eldest was born 10 yrs ago.......

mind you thats her all over, she spends more time in bed "ill" than looking after her children, thats left to her elderly parents......


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hello ladies! :flower:
I'm 22 weeks tomorrow! (due 2nd dec) this is my first pregnancy so i'm still new to all these changes :haha: Has anyone got a 'proper' bump yet? I still think i look 'fat' rather than pregnant! :dohh: I really want to start a pregancy journal but just wondering if i will actually have the time to do it due to work being hetic at the mo :wacko:
I will try and get some pictures uploaded on here of my belly :haha: 
Hope you are all well & enjoying your pregnancys! - I am so far :baby:

x Love Me & Little Man x :blue: ​


----------



## lynnikins

oh im cooking a bump its really really popped lol will have to get pictures up soon


----------



## Tigger79

Yeehaa 22 weeks today! :)


----------



## lynnikins

yay tigger

i picked up a form from the doctors yesterday to get a blood test done so got to figure out how im gonna get me and the boys to the hospital on monday and keep them entertianed while waiting for the test caus its a drop in clinnic


----------



## Tigger79

I feel so tired at the moment I was debating seeing the dr for a blood test as consultant just said that bloods were fine 9 weeks ago but when I said well maybe they arn't now and was long time to wait another 7 weeks she just basically said see your GP if your that concerned! How rubbish. You not feeling go great Lynn?


----------



## cranberry987

Found out that dh is also Rhesus neg today so no need to get the anti d :) pleased about that. Also I've started insulin, they're classing it as gd as I was controlled pre Preg. No biggie and hospital were rly good for a change. so I can relax about food a bit. Had actual real life carbs for lunch!

Scan tmw at 2pm! All going good today. 

Hope you're not feeling too bad Lynn and tigger. I'd go to the gps get the bloods done, things can change quickly. I think I'm a bit anaemic as feeling pale and weak sometimes, a bit of steak the other night seemed to sort me out tho so will just keep that going for a bit.


----------



## rocketb

Had our 20w (monthly) appointment this morning. They measured my stomach for the first time - 20cm (no clue what that means, if anything). We also briefly discussed the findings from our ultrasound. The doctor said that because of the SUA (single umbilical artery) we'd be getting another ultrasound later in the pregnancy but didn't seem overly concerned. So far so good!


----------



## lynnikins

i have to make it through the weekend the GP wouldnt do the blood draw apparently they didnt have any avalible appointments for 2 wks so got to wait till the clinic is open on monday to get it done


----------



## mummylove

My bump at 21w 3days
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Had our babybond scan today and found out its a boy bump :) Either would be lovely tbh but its really nice to know. Scan was AMAZING. Theres a video up on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO6DyRTfayM

Can see the tech pointing out the willy in a couple of places.


----------



## lynnikins

lovely video hun

we have been doing too much ( bump and I ) while DH watched, we have repotted a couple of Dh's plants, mowed the lawn and trimmed the edges, moved 2 tables , 2 computers vaccumed and taken care of 2 children all day. DH was supposed to take a trip to the dump with the old piano but the van he hired engaged its de-mobilizer somehow and wont move so he had to sort that out so never got to the dump before it closed so now has to go tomorrow on our way out for the day we need to be 1 1/2 hrs north of here (bout 50 miles north of london ) for noon and already have a 1 hour round trip to do at 9am to drop ds1 off with his godmother for the day before we can fit me and EJ in the van to get us to our meeting. gonna be a busy day tomorrow and tonight the work in the house isnt even finished i have to move our whole dvd collection off the top of the bookshelves and then move the bookshelf and swap it with the Sofa so we have our living room in a liveable arrangment


----------



## cranberry987

phew, just reading that made me tired ^^


----------



## mummylove

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Had our babybond scan today and found out its a boy bump :) Either would be lovely tbh but its really nice to know. Scan was AMAZING. Theres a video up on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO6DyRTfayM
> 
> Can see the tech pointing out the willy in a couple of places.

Aww hun wot a lovely video and congrats on ur blue bundle


----------



## lynnikins

lol my spd is playing up now so im sat down and not moving till dinner time unless the boys do something that forces me to get up to sort them out


----------



## blaze777

Hey all,
Only just had chance to update :) found out on tuesday that we are having a boy!!!! So I'll have one of each which is lovely :) Hope everyone is ok

Rocketb - they measure the size of your uterus, it's supposed to be a cm for every week so at 20 weeks 20cm is perfect :)


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies hope we're all well.... my PGP and SPD is flaring up so i'm on rest.... i really must learn to slow down


----------



## Pingu

Hello Snowflakes, hope everyone is well. 

Sorry i've not posted for a while, I have been reading and updating the front page as and when I can though. Congrats to those that have found out if they are having a boy or girl :) 

Let me know if you are staying team yellow as I will update the front page. Also if I have missed any updates xx


----------



## mummylove

Hope everyone is well


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

bought our cot last nightthis one and decided on the m&p sola, might get one off ebay but not sure. Its all getting a bit real now :o 

Half way through tmw, flipping eck


----------



## lynnikins

long weekend here its been busy so ive not been around much, well compared to my usual


----------



## tannembaum

Ahh so a sola is it :haha: I think I should get a new career as a pram specialist! Lol!
There are some great offers on ebay for new solas!


----------



## cranberry987

Yep :) will come to you for slings next!

I've got a weird bunch of broken blood vessels on my boob. No idea where it's come fromand doesn't hurt. Had one in my armpit last week but thought it was from epilating. Do not like :(


----------



## Eternal

Hey, can I be updated? Im Eternal, due the 13th, with double blue (twins). 

Although i wont actually make it that far as my consultant doesnt let you go past 38 weeks with twins, but still, 13th is my due date!


----------



## tannembaum

Aww twin boys :)


----------



## missmayhem

congrats on the blue twins hun!! so glad to hear all is well


----------



## lynnikins

hows things going for everyone? feels like monday to me because DH had yesterday off work,i had to go get a blood test done to check my iron levels


----------



## missmayhem

morning Lynn we're keeping well here, just having banana on toast for breaki


----------



## lynnikins

mmmm sounds yum, i havent had breakfast lol eeek its after 1pm i did have a cup of tea, might have to get more bread from the freezer if i want a banana sandwich though else i'll run out for the boys lunch and dont have much else in to give them this week caus of tax credits messing up meaning we had to delay the shopping a bit.


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> hows things going for everyone? feels like monday to me because DH had yesterday off work,i had to go get a blood test done to check my iron levels

Think i might av for a blood test to check mine. Im starting to feel like how i did when i was pregnant with DD i get hot start to get dizzy then feel like im gonna pass out and when they put me on iron tablets with her it stopped


----------



## tannembaum

We've had some good housing news!!!!! At last :)

We have given up on the council house idea as we were told we wouldn't get anymore help and a baby can sleep in the living room (!!!) With us until its 2!!

So we started Looking into going private again.....which was pretty hard since I've just been made redundant and am not bringing in a wage at the mo :(

Then oh's aunt and uncle bought a 2bed garden flat for their retirement AND they're happy to rent it to us long term (which is the most important thing after our last landlord decided he wanted his house back)

They're in the process of doing it up and we've just been told it should be finished by September! Instead of oct/November as originally planned!

Its only a two bed flat but its huge for a flat and it has a big garden :)

Its more than we want to spend on rent (it will leave us with nothing at the end of each month) but we'll work it out :) its better than living with mil and bil forever in this tiny cramped house! 

I'm so happy lol


----------



## mummydeb

hello everyone how is everyone? i had my 20 week scan yesterday all looking good and he weighs about 12oz already. i already had a gender scan at 17weeks the cheeky monkey kept flicking himself down there lol we are also moving to a bigger place end of the month so my dd and ds have a room each.
i keep having scary dreamsabout going into labour when im moving house and ill only be 23/24 weeks :( hope they have no meaning.


----------



## cranberry987

great news about the house tannembaum!

my 20w scan is turning into a farse. Had to reschedule from last week as they couldnt see enough. i went today and they did everything apart from the spine as bubs was in an awkward position and wouldnt move. so I have to go BACK next monday... sigh.


----------



## mummylove

We are off to see my family for 2 days today. Normally I look forward to seeing them but this time I am not bothered cus when I was down last week my mum ended up starting like a child. Just hope there is no starting this time cus otherwise I just wont go down. I dont need it I have my own problems


----------



## lynnikins

good news on the house tannebaum, our moving house plans fell through after veiwing the place we decided we werent gonna pay out more for it than we are here even if we would get higher benifits in that area and OH would have to pay less to get to work i didnt want to live there lol even with a refurb (which would take them more than the 2wks they were talking bout ) then it wasnt right for us lol pity cuas it was a decent place under the grime from the previous tenants it just wasnt new enough and the place we are in atm is less than 10 yrs old so im a bit spoilt by having things so nice lol.

Mummylove sounds like it could be your iron levels hun best to get that checked out sooner rather than later

Cranberry at least you get to see baby loads though it must suck if they are rough about it, id give anything right now to get another scan so i can find out babys gender but we simply cant afford it ive got to call the landlord today and ask if shes ok getting rent a few days late ( i know they make thier morgage payment bout a week after we pay rent )

mummydeb, im sure you wont go into labour when moving house just take it easy, id start packing things as i came across them now if I were you so its mostly done and then get lots of helpers in to clean once the place is emptied or hire a cleaning company to do it


----------



## cranberry987

i know i should be grateful having more scans but theyre never that nice experiences - theyre rough and i have actual bruises from the one yday, they dont show me the screen apart from about 5 secs, its just stress and hot and time off work which we really cant afford this month. also they kinda lose the novely and excitement after that many.


----------



## missmayhem

sorry to hear you're having such a hard time of it, i didn't enjoy my scan either!!

i've the laundry to get through today, what fun!!!


----------



## lynnikins

ive got all my laundry done its out in the garden getting dry atm i know theres something i had to do but cant for the life of me remember what it was?


----------



## missmayhem

god i hate that feeling and it occurs so often..... i've finally the ironing done and most of it away, sat down for a rest as the heat is taking it outta me


----------



## cranberry987

you all put me to shame. i use my time off v selfishly and make the hubby do the washing. time off is for ME atm :p


----------



## missmayhem

well i'm off work with spd and pgp so..... i best do the housework

got the second load of washing on and the first in the tumble dryer.....

if i line dry the bed clothes they stink of hedge etc etc etc etc

glad i've been somewhat productive today


----------



## cranberry987

ok youve guilted me into it. have the washing on. not putting it out tho!


----------



## missmayhem

ohhh sorry i didn't mean to hun......




its so sunny here but i'm not one for sunbathing


----------



## cranberry987

me either, you see people who have tanned all their lives and have wrinkles where none should be and just look gross. Would love it if it rained a bit... too hot.

My cots arrived in mothercare so Im picking it up tmw! Early I know but it had money off and I wanna get the nursery a bit more sorted and need furniture first. 

Remembered Im at a hen do at the weekend, pft. not really in the mood tbh but it wont be tequila shots and drunken conversations, itll be sipping wine and talking about babies so I doubt Ill feel like Im missing out. Planning on leaving before the club night tho as theyre going to oceana which is this awful chavvy place in town, really not the right place for the bride but hey ho.


----------



## corrie anne

Hello all, found this thread while being a member of the 4+ club here. I am due December 4th but most likely wont have a Dec baby or even a November baby. I give birth prematurely so i am hoping to make it to Halloween. This is #7 for us and he is a boy. I have 1 boy and 5 girls already so we are thrilled its another boy. I will be reading to try and catch up, i know you ladies probably know eachother well by now.lol


----------



## cranberry987

hi :)


----------



## lynnikins

aww now i want to go get the bedding on for a wash, and i should clean up the upstairs , i just cant get that stuff done with the boys around though they make a huge mess while im busy cleaning or go around undoing everything ive just done


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hi all,
I know I'm not very active on here but I still like to check in.
Just wanted to wish a Happy Halfway to all those due mid Dec - bring on V-Day I say :)

Had my scan last week. Everything looked fine with the baby, we found out we were having a boy :thumb up: but I have a low-lying placenta so will need another scan at 36 weeks.
Not too worried as its only touching OS and is anterior so will most likely have moved out of the way by then but may just mean I don't get a home birth if it is too close (wouldn't want to if there was any risk anyway).
Glad I get the extra scan though. Will put my mind at rest re possible breech as I know several people they've missed that with.

Hope you are all not suffering too much with this heat!


----------



## babymagic1

hi i also had my 20 weeks scan last week we are havin a lovely baby boy whoo 
i have to go back in three weeks to get his head ect... measured as he has his head right down and they can not get a good measurement but they said every think else is looking very good but i do have to have another scan in 6 weeks aswell and one when i am 31 weeks they are growing scans but they have said they might want me in for more scans i just look on the good side i get to see my little man more on the screen lol 
they have tested me and they also think i might be Diabetic but will have to wait and see they are checking me again next week for it .
but i am just so happy i have a healthy little boy we are going to name him connor


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> good news on the house tannebaum, our moving house plans fell through after veiwing the place we decided we werent gonna pay out more for it than we are here even if we would get higher benifits in that area and OH would have to pay less to get to work i didnt want to live there lol even with a refurb (which would take them more than the 2wks they were talking bout ) then it wasnt right for us lol pity cuas it was a decent place under the grime from the previous tenants it just wasnt new enough and the place we are in atm is less than 10 yrs old so im a bit spoilt by having things so nice lol.
> 
> Mummylove sounds like it could be your iron levels hun best to get that checked out sooner rather than later
> 
> Cranberry at least you get to see baby loads though it must suck if they are rough about it, id give anything right now to get another scan so i can find out babys gender but we simply cant afford it ive got to call the landlord today and ask if shes ok getting rent a few days late ( i know they make thier morgage payment bout a week after we pay rent )
> 
> mummydeb, im sure you wont go into labour when moving house just take it easy, id start packing things as i came across them now if I were you so its mostly done and then get lots of helpers in to clean once the place is emptied or hire a cleaning company to do it

Going to go docs Monday to get it done


----------



## lynnikins

great, how is everyone, im feeling a bit more alive because the house isnt so hot today thanks to the rain


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi girls! It's been a while but 
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG0438.jpg
My girlie x x she's looking perfect and so cute!


----------



## mummylove

aww lovely picture


----------



## cranberry987

:) nice pic

we just put our cotbed up, its early to get it i know but it was cheap so we went for it. eek! looking all a bit real now.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Congrats! We are getting ours this weekend too! X


----------



## Tigger79

We got ours to got the pooh bear one from mothercare :) we had all intentions of doing little fellas room pooh bear but we have now fallen in love with the mamas and papas gingerbread bedding it's so cute :)

Hope everyone is good today? X


----------



## lynnikins

not bad, only got general tidying up to do while i wait for the shopping to arrive and its not too hot but a lovely day outside so im happy the boys are just running around with chalk in the garden being really easy for me


----------



## mummylove

I am off bk home today. Will miss my family but im happy to be going bk. I miss my own bed lol. Plus with my bump there is not enough room on the sofa bed for me and OH lol

Will be off out tonight to watch start of Blackpools opening game of the season yay football is back wooo lol.

Hope all u ladies are well


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies, hop you all have a nice weekend OH and i are off to cornwall for a family party, i've never been to cornwall before so all excited!!!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

im going to a fricking hen party tmw, i dont mind the hen stuff but the food theyve arranged is awful! its all fried stuff and burgers :sick: ill be having tofu kebabs and green salad and taking my graze box with me.

in case anyone wants a free graze box btw ive got some codes. go to www.graze.com and use the code 34v48wq3 you have to set up an account with cc details then you cancel it once youve got the box and it costs you nothing, rly yum


----------



## mummylove

Cant believe how big im getting lol

This is 22 weeks 2 days
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 74









22 weeks 2 day.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lynnikins

i have no plans for the weekend lol cept housework , DH's dad and stepmother arrive with their son on Wed so got heaps to do including trying to get some stains out of the carpet :dohh: and DH is out on SP duty tonight and working tomorrow so will be useless on Sunday just wanting to sleep


----------



## NDH

Pingu said:


> Let me know if you are staying team yellow as I will update the front page. Also if I have missed any updates xx

I didn't want to update until my scan was done in case I changed my mind and decided to find out - I am team :yellow:, and my due date has been changed to the 29th (I don't care if I stay on the 31st or not as what does two days matter anyway lol.)

Back from my scan and it was lovely and the baby is measuring perfectly. Was being a bit uncooperative and seemed to know exactly the parts the sonographer was trying to measure to cause as much grief as possible, of course :haha: (curling into a ball when she tried to check the spine, kicking like mad when trying to measure the femur length, etc). DH got to join me for the whole scan and my mom had the day off so got to come along and see for the last 5 minutes after the measurements were done. Her first real-time glimpse of her first grandchild so it was very special for her.

We also now have a pretty good stockpile of baby gear and have most of the essentials. Just need to settle on a carseat, start stocking up on diapers (will be clothing it so will start to slowly stock up as we can afford to), and get a sling/carrier. Everything else that would be good to have as well as more clothes I expect we'll probably get as gifts so we won't buy anything else until it's needed.


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies hope you all had a nice weekend, i went to cornwall and stopped in Dartmoor on the way home!!!

first time for both and both OH and i had a great time


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> i have no plans for the weekend lol cept housework , DH's dad and stepmother arrive with their son on Wed so got heaps to do including trying to get some stains out of the carpet :dohh: and DH is out on SP duty tonight and working tomorrow so will be useless on Sunday just wanting to sleep

U always seem to be on the go lol


----------



## lynnikins

lol I lost internet all weekend too thanks to EJ spiling a drink on the laptop and us having to wait till HB came in to get the desktop sorted. Not the best weekend for it with the riots and stuff and everyone back in NZ trying to reach me


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls I've been totally MIA due to no internet in our new house! Will hopefully have that sorted by the end of this week and then I'll be back to stalking again! So had my big scan yesterday and little one is doing brilliantly! We're officially team yellow this time round and my due date is now the 21st December 2011! I better not going the frigging 10 days over and have to be induced this time otherwise New Year's Eve will certainly be an interesting one for me! XOXO


----------



## Jen1802

Oh yeah nearly forgot, I had my first braxton hick last night too! I couldn't believe it when I felt the old familiar tightening! Can't remember when they started with no 1 but think it was still early maybe around 26 weeks. xo


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh baby isnt cooperating and is lying in a way thats gonna make it hard to sleep


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies i hope you are all well! 

i think i'm gonna go shopping today for some tops, as i look a picture still in my winter tops


----------



## Pinga

Hello ladies :flower:

Well we had our scan yesterday and little one is looking good.:cloud9:

We were both good and looked away when he was measuring legs so we are still team yellow.:happydance: I will up load a picture when I can but they were not the best pics as baby wanted to snuggle my spine most of the time.
So glad all is well with the little pickle!


----------



## lynnikins

yay for a good scan and wow on the self-control we are team yellow only caus baby didnt play ball and show us was sitting on its legs the whole time


----------



## missmayhem

glad the scan went well.....


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> yay for a good scan and wow on the self-control we are team yellow only caus baby didnt play ball and show us was sitting on its legs the whole time

U not gonna av a private scan?


----------



## lynnikins

cant afford it with having to replace the desktop PC this month, hoping DH's stepmum might want to find out lol make it easier for her with getting presents for the kids for christmas


----------



## mummylove

It is a lot of money just to find out sex most likely ull get a growth scan


----------



## cranberry987

i got my growth scan through for 19th sept, 90% sure im not gonna go. wonder if someone else could go in my place :rofl:


----------



## missmayhem

you cannot not go to a scan hun....... i'm not looking forward to mine due to bad experiance with 20week scan

but as bubs is bigger should be easier, i am praying


----------



## cranberry987

i can refuse anything i want actually as can you and anyone else.

healthcare providers offer scans/treatment/interventions etc but you have no obligation to take anything. its quite sad that people dont know their own rights. they are presented as theres no other option tho so im not surprised. unless you look into things youd never know. 

ive made an informed decision based on the facts as i see them - growth scans are inaccurate, pointless as people push out big babies all the time and struggle with small ones, and rgoc say that having a large baby is not a reason for induction. so i dont see the point in getting an estimated weight which is likely to be wrong anyway.


----------



## lynnikins

Yes but for us poor unluckys who only get 2 scan and can't afford private ones we wouldnt pass up the chance to see baby I know I sure wouldn't anyway as dh hasn't gotten to see baby get Cept in photos so would be nice for him to get the chance


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah but that's a different issue altogether.


----------



## Jen1802

We're going to get a 4d scan done too but I still don't want to know what we're having this time....team yellow all the way! DH is dying to find out though but tough he can wait it out for awhile longer...if I'm not finding out till bambino makes an appearance then neither is he!
Cranberry and missmayhem what are the extra scans for? I hope everything is ok and its nothing serious!!! xoxo


----------



## cranberry987

Mine are just growth scans as I'm diabetic


----------



## Jen1802

Ah, well I agree with you about the scans, its impossible for them to tell 100% how big your baby is, even from a scan. I was told my daughter was going to be around 9lbs...she was 7lbs 3! I think that was more than slightly off! xox


----------



## mummydeb

yeah they told me dd was going to be over 8lbs she was 6lbs 5oz lol i would love to see little one again though, im just being greedy though cause i had gender scan and nhs scans :haha:


----------



## FirstTime1974

Hello ladies, can I join you? I'm originally from Hull but relocated to Canada in May. :wave:


----------



## tannembaum

So I've had my scan and we're no longer team yellow :(
The silly lady told us, kinda. She said she thinks the baby is a girl even though it had its legs clamped shut and she couldn't see anything! So now we have to find out for sure as I don't want everyone thinking we're having a girl when There's a chance we're not!!! I'm a bit upset tbh! 
I have to go back next week for another scan as baby was being very uncooperative and wouldn't let her scan most bits lol. She spent the whole time wobbling my tummy trying to get the baby to move! 
It looks like this baby is bigger than dd atm!


----------



## NDH

Why does the sonographer thinking it's a girl mean you have to find out for sure? Just consider it a guess that's no more reliable than anyone else could give. Especially if baby's legs were closed there's no way to know if she's right. At my scan the sonographer told my mom "come meet your grandso...child" and then said she didn't know what we were having. Did she really know if it's a boy? Maybe, but maybe not. We have no way to be sure nor do we wish to - so we're still team :yellow:

That said, if you want to find out, by all means do - just don't use the sonographer telling you she thinks you're having a girl as an excuse if you'd rather be team :yellow:


----------



## cranberry987

Omg that's so annoying. Bloody st mikes. See!! :haha: sorry they told you :( I agree tbh. Now you kinda half know you gotta get it confirmed. Lucky that you're having another scan. Hope it doesn't turn out to be a saga like mine. Who did you have? I don't know anyone's names but might recognise a description.


----------



## Pingu

tannembaum said:


> So I've had my scan and we're no longer team yellow :(
> The silly lady told us, kinda. She said she thinks the baby is a girl even though it had its legs clamped shut and she couldn't see anything! So now we have to find out for sure as I don't want everyone thinking we're having a girl when There's a chance we're not!!! I'm a bit upset tbh!
> I have to go back next week for another scan as baby was being very uncooperative and wouldn't let her scan most bits lol. She spent the whole time wobbling my tummy trying to get the baby to move!
> It looks like this baby is bigger than dd atm!

I can't believe they told you. Did you tell them that you didn't want to find out? She may have just been having a guess at what the sex if the legs were closed but now she has got you wondering if you are or not. How annoying, grrr. I will update the front page after you have found out for sure


----------



## tannembaum

I had the Chinese lady, she is actually very good I think we just had a misunderstanding? 
I cant forget what she said and I cant spend the next 4 months thinking we're having a girl when we might not be iygwim?!

We got our scan pics free though :) lol.


----------



## cranberry987

Rich thinks i had her last time. She couldn't get the spine done then the senior got it by looking all over the place, even up near my ribs! She was trying to push my ribs in at one point ><

That's so annoying. When are you back?

I thought they charged for pics but maybe they've changed it as mine have all bee free too. The heart scan said you can have these for free like she expected us to have to pay. Maybe it's policy to pay but no one bothers?


----------



## tannembaum

We had to pay last time but that was over a year ago.
We back on wed at 2pm.
tbf to her the baby just flat out refused to move its hands from its face so she couldn't check it, everytime she pushed harder to try and see the baby gave a good punch and then put its hands back lol.


----------



## NDH

tannembaum said:


> We had to pay last time but that was over a year ago.
> We back on wed at 2pm.
> tbf to her the baby just flat out refused to move its hands from its face so she couldn't check it, everytime she pushed harder to try and see the baby gave a good punch and then put its hands back lol.

Bahaha! Too funny! It's like they somehow know what part they're trying to check to make the most nuisance of themselves sometimes lol.


----------



## cranberry987

last scan bubs was in a shit position for measuring the spine (the only bit left to do) so we went and had the heart scan, bubs moved into a perfect spine-measuring position, heart all done, back to spine scan... baby being awkward again. he DEF knew. i should have tried to fake him out.


----------



## missmayhem

so sorry to hear that the sonographer has screwed things up for you hun


----------



## lynnikins

gutted the sonographer opended her big mouth hun, hope baby cooperates at the next scan


----------



## letshaveababy

Hey everyone! I haven't been on here in a long time. Money's tight... Had to get rid of the internet for a while. :( However, I had my ultrasound on Wednesday and baby is measuring perfectly, exactly to my dates! Baby is healthy and looking great. The disappointing thing is that baby was in a bad position to tell the gender, at one time had it's legs crossed with it's feet right in front of it's "bits"!! So... We are officially team yellow, and I'm actually kind of glad I couldn't find out. I think it'll give me that little bit extra incentive to keep pushing and not give up when it comes time!! Miss you guys on here!!!


----------



## lynnikins

well had a good day even with the cleaning i had to do and the laundry. DH's dad is in town and took us out for dinner then told us the car he was driving he was giving to us to use/have at the end of their trip ( end of August ) when they go back to Canada so we are getting a near new 7seater for nothing!! im so happy its one huge worry off our minds having that car sorted. now just need to sort carseats for the children


----------



## missmayhem

thats amazing news lynn!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

Aww that's great news lyn! I'm sure you's are delighted! XO


----------



## windbloom

so glad everyone around here seems to be doing well :hugs:

I had my first ultrasound for this pregnancy on the 9th of Aug, and my OH and I found out we are expecting twin girls!!! Talk about a total and complete shocker! With no twins on either side of our families, we are both pretty dumbfounded by it, but totally over the moon none the less.

sadly we werent given any pictures, but Ive 2 more ultrasounds within the next month, so hopefully I'll be able to get one to show you all... its such a trip seeing two little heads in there!


thinking of you all, and hope you all are feeling great!


----------



## mummylove

awww congrats hun


----------



## missmayhem

ohhh twins major congrats


----------



## lynnikins

wow congrats on the twins hun


----------



## rocketb

Wow Windbloom! Congrats on the twins!

And Lynnikins, so wonderful of FiL to give you guys a car! 

DH and I have been doing cleaning and sorting non-stop today. We've moved furniture around and emptied out the closet in the nursery. Also, my Mom took me shopping the other night and I got the cutest bright green (my favorite color) Kate Spade Diaper Bag on clearance!


----------



## mummylove

Hope u ladies av had a nice weekend so far :)

Im off to football today first home game of season so im looking forward to that :)


----------



## lynnikins

well went to fetch a free booster seat this morning off a friend whos son has outgrown it this morning, didnt get to meet up with FIL till dinner as the London Cycle race kinda screwed up all the roads around here till 3pm so came home and took a nap then just chillded out, got taken out for another meal by FIL tonight and it was yum


----------



## NDH

How exciting windbloom! Did you suspect it could be twins at all before going in? I have a friend who's 18 weeks and yet to have a scan but she thinks it's twins (though there is a history of twins on both sides). You and your OH must have been shocked at that news but it will be a double blessing :)


----------



## windbloom

Well I said in the beginning that it was either a girl or more than one because of how sick I was... I didnt REALLY think it was going to be more than one though :haha: When I was pregnant with my son, I got sick maybe twice total the entire pregnancy, but with these girls (still weird saying it!) Ive been sick probably 100 times, and Im still getting sick at least a couple times a week! :hissy:

I hear of you ladies cleaning and Im envious! I wish nesting would kick in for me soon, because as of late I havent done much of anything!! :blush:


----------



## Eternal

windbloom said:


> Well I said in the beginning that it was either a girl or more than one because of how sick I was... I didnt REALLY think it was going to be more than one though :haha: When I was pregnant with my son, I got sick maybe twice total the entire pregnancy, but with these girls (still weird saying it!) Ive been sick probably 100 times, and Im still getting sick at least a couple times a week! :hissy:
> 
> I hear of you ladies cleaning and Im envious! I wish nesting would kick in for me soon, because as of late I havent done much of anything!! :blush:

Well if you saw my house you would be shocked, with all the building work going on downstairs and my sons room being finished upstairs and the twins room being part planned too, its terrible! I have sawdust everywhere upstairs and cement downstairs! eck! hoovered this morning now there MORE! lol!


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

im holli expecting a little girl the 24th


----------



## mechanica

YAY more twin mummies!


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies, i finally took my first bump pic this morning, and its in my journal if you wanna look.


not having a great day to be honest, all started last night with FIL having a right dig at me over the dinner table everything i done was "because she's irish" which really stings as i'm acutally northern irish, its like calling someone from England, Welsh or German, there about that close........ and its really starting to offend me

then OH decided to have a go at me (well he was joking but i took it the wrong way) plus its all gloomy outside


don't you just love hormones


----------



## Carly2310

I'm due on the 26th!! Baby number three!!
I'm going in on (probably) the 16th thought as this is c-section number three!!
Good luck everyone!
x


----------



## lynnikins

aww sucks that your FIL is being so insensitive. hope your day gets better, OH and i had a fight last night and neither of us slept well but he got up in a better mood and made an effort to "mend the fences" before he left for work.
I had my 24 wk appointment with my GP this morning, baby is fine, my BP is fine, urine fine and she barely spoke to me except to point out that the results from my blood test mean im "slightly" anemic so have to start taking iron she didnt give me a figure which im annoyed about so will have to get that off my MW in 4 wks time


----------



## tannembaum

Can I ask why you had a 24week appointment lynn? I thought 2nd or more babies where seen at 28weeks? Or have I been told wrong?


----------



## mummylove

tannembaum said:


> Can I ask why you had a 24week appointment lynn? I thought 2nd or more babies where seen at 28weeks? Or have I been told wrong?

I have a 25 week appointment and this is my 2nd baby


----------



## tannembaum

Oh right, I'll have to check.


----------



## lynnikins

lol i have way to many appointments but in my notes at my booking the MW wrote down what weeks i needed appointments and 24wks was supposed to be a GP one i see MW at 28 then GP at 32 then MW 34, GP 38, MW 40... and well im betting it will be a MW not GP who comes for the home visits after that lol, im also seeing my consultant at 30 wks for a followup of the GTT test i have at 28wks and potentially another appointment after that for a growthscan


----------



## tannembaum

I dont have any of those :(
Mine are -
booking 8 wks
scan (12 wk)
16 wks
scan (20 wk)
28 wks (GTT)
34 wks
36 wks
38 wks
41 wks


I do have extra consaltant/growth scans at 30, 34 and 38 weeks but they're just extras due to my PE last time.


----------



## cranberry987

I've got no gp appts either but I wouldn't go to them for Preg stuff anyway as they're useless enough for illnesses


----------



## lynnikins

yeah the mw's are too busy here so half the appointments are done by GP's to take some of the burden off the MW's was the same with my lst pregnancy


----------



## teen_mommy44

im due dec 28 with my first :)
its a boy :blue:


----------



## Nichole

Had a great appointment this morning. 22 weeks down! The little guy has a nice, strong heartbeat. I have the yucky glucose test next time :(


----------



## mummydeb

second baby and my appointments are 
8wks book in
12wk scan
20wk scan 
24wks mw
28wks mw
32wks mw
then every fortnight untill birth
thats standard where i am south england.
got to see specialist in between to but thats not standard here only cause complications with dd


----------



## tannembaum

Hmmm wonder why I don't get a 24 week appointment.
I don't see anyone from 16 weeks till 28 weeks which seems like a long time!


----------



## Jen1802

missmayhem said:


> morning ladies, i finally took my first bump pic this morning, and its in my journal if you wanna look.
> 
> 
> not having a great day to be honest, all started last night with FIL having a right dig at me over the dinner table everything i done was "because she's irish" which really stings as i'm acutally northern irish, its like calling someone from England, Welsh or German, there about that close........ and its really starting to offend me
> 
> then OH decided to have a go at me (well he was joking but i took it the wrong way) plus its all gloomy outside
> 
> 
> don't you just love hormones

:growlmad: I don't think anyone who isn't from here will ever fully understand the whole Irish, Northern Irish or even British thing for that matter and how sensitive people can be over it. You should have told him to FECK OFF in your best Father Ted accent! Alternatively you should have threatened to knee cap him and just blamed it on being "irish!" lol. xo


----------



## lynnikins

tannenbaum you can always call your MW or GP and book to get the BP and urine check and the Fundal height done.


----------



## missmayhem

Jen1802 said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, i finally took my first bump pic this morning, and its in my journal if you wanna look.
> 
> 
> not having a great day to be honest, all started last night with FIL having a right dig at me over the dinner table everything i done was "because she's irish" which really stings as i'm acutally northern irish, its like calling someone from England, Welsh or German, there about that close........ and its really starting to offend me
> 
> then OH decided to have a go at me (well he was joking but i took it the wrong way) plus its all gloomy outside
> 
> 
> don't you just love hormones
> 
> :growlmad: I don't think anyone who isn't from here will ever fully understand the whole Irish, Northern Irish or even British thing for that matter and how sensitive people can be over it. You should have told him to FECK OFF in your best Father Ted accent! Alternatively you should have threatened to knee cap him and just blamed it on being "irish!" lol. xoClick to expand...


i would have if i had not been holding back the tears and vomit (i tend the throw up when i get very angry)

i think next time i'm just gonna get up and walk out............ being born in Zimbabwe you think he might have some understanding of how touchy people can be about their brith place being called the wrong name.........


today it is pouring it down, in DOrset standards its flash flooding in NI standards, we best leave the brolly and just wear our coats....... nice to sit and watch and even better theres been thunder and lightening when i was still in bed, love laying in bed listening to the storm.......


the dog and i are parked on the sofa with our blankies and cushions! supposed to be running a few errands today but nothing that cannot wait till later


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls how are you all? I'm shattered today, was hoping for a lie in but dd had other ideas! The weather is pretty good here...not often you can say that about Northern Ireland!! I'd go out and do something if I could be bothered but I'm far too tired! Hoping dd will want a long nap soon so I can get some sleep too! I'm really missing sleeping on my stomach and have been finding it tough getting to sleep because of that. xox


----------



## Pingu

Afternoon Snowflakes, hope you are well.

I am next seeing the midwife at 25 weeks too. I am in N.Yorkshire x


----------



## Tigger79

25weeks today only 14 to go :) this isn't my first baby and I saw the consultant at 20 weeks but then no midwife til 28 weeks and then non til 34 weeks it's rubbish! I'm up in Cleveland, north Yorkshire, apparently your not priority if not your first child even tho I was consultant led with all my other pregnancies. Just about finished the nursery today as my other children are at there dads til next week so trying to catch up on some rest.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lynnikins

wow ive been reading some "deep" articles on the internet today my head is totally done in , im so happy the boys have been sleeping all afternoon


----------



## mummydeb

maybe i was wrong and its not standard where i am then maybe because im high risk im seen more often


----------



## Jen1802

I just double checked my next appointment and its the 2nd September and I'll be around 24/25 weeks then, it must just go by what area you live in as this is my second baby. 16 weeks to 28 weeks seems like a ridiculously long time between check up's tannenbaum. xo


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls how is everyone today? I'm super fed up have a blocked nose and ears...feels like I'm underwater! I can't even turn the tv up properly to hear it as dh is sleeping after nightshift. Oh well, will just make myself feel better by going shopping later! xo


----------



## Pingu

Tigger79 said:


> 25weeks today only 14 to go :) this isn't my first baby and I saw the consultant at 20 weeks but then no midwife til 28 weeks and then non til 34 weeks it's rubbish! I'm up in Cleveland, north Yorkshire, apparently your not priority if not your first child even tho I was consultant led with all my other pregnancies. Just about finished the nursery today as my other children are at there dads til next week so trying to catch up on some rest.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

This is my second baby. I am also consultant led but those appointments are separate to my midwife appointments. I am not sure when my next midwife appointment will be after the 25 week one.


----------



## lynnikins

morning ladies, i cant believe im nearly 26wks ! wow where did august go?


----------



## Jen1802

I know it's flew in Lyn! I'm just hoping September, October, November go in as quickly till I get back off on maternity leave! xo


----------



## missmayhem

i know time is just zipping by so fast isn't it


----------



## Pingu

I know, it is flying by. It hit me last night that by Christmas I will be holding my little man in my arms, so excited :cloud9:


----------



## lynnikins

im hoping i will be holding this one in my arms for Christmas if im not im gonna be WAY overdue lol


----------



## cranberry987

a friend of mine is moaning that she hates being pregnant and is like 'yey baby might come early im having backache and leaking' (no shes not really that stupid). Im LOVING being pregnant and if I could stay preggers and have the baby I totally would! Might get a bit boring after a while, but i love everything about it even the aches and pains.

just back from beautiful days festival near exeter, will go again next year or the year after depending on if we can get tickets (no glasters next year so itll be busy). was so kid friendly would be great to go again


----------



## Jen1802

Sounds like a brilliant festival Cranberry. We went to Slane this year without dd but I was surprised at the amount of children there. I wouldn't call it child friendly in the slightest and I would say the youngest child we seen was 10 but I thought it was really lovely that their parents brought them and could spend time with them at a rock concert. I am enjoying being pregnant at the moment but previous experience tells me that by the time 34 weeks onwards rolls round I'll be well and truly fed up. Tiny feet stuck in your ribs for 6 weeks or nearly 8 in my case since I went overdue was not nice! I'm hoping I'll be holding bambino in my arms come Christmas day but I reckon it'll be another induction...come on baby no 2 prove me wrong!!! lol. xo


----------



## sammarie

hi, im due 23rd dec, how do i get on the list plz


----------



## lynnikins

just by posting sammarie Pingu updates the list when she sees a new member.


----------



## missmayhem

cranberry987 said:


> a friend of mine is moaning that she hates being pregnant and is like 'yey baby might come early im having backache and leaking' (no shes not really that stupid). Im LOVING being pregnant and if I could stay preggers and have the baby I totally would! Might get a bit boring after a while, but i love everything about it even the aches and pains.

i'm the same, i've lost weight, gained body confidence love the gentle kicks, love not craving chocolate, or being able to eat it as it makes me sick


i wanna stay preggy


----------



## mummylove

I wouldnt wanna stay pregnant forever lol. I love being pregnant and cant wait to bring my baby into the world but I also wanna be able to av a life and av a life with my kids without feeling tired sick etc lol


----------



## lynnikins

im enjoying most of being pregnant the PGP i could do without lol but i do look forward to getting my body back after this one for a bit and loosing some of those extra pounds ive had since getting pregnant with ds1


----------



## mummylove

I cant wait to do my hard sessions at the gym again lol


----------



## cranberry987

i really want to be able to go to proper hard yoga again and not this bullshit pregnancy yoga which is all about breathing and pelvic floors and connecting with your baby. I do pilates too which is a bit more preggo friendly and actual exercise but i feel like the speshul one having to modify every move.

was having a kinda longing for a spinning class earlier, i think Id actually die if i did one now tho. at the very least it would be crazy uncomfortable as the bump would get in the way of my knees! I guarantee theyd kick me out :rofl:


----------



## missmayhem

i know what you mean i cannot wiat to go for a good decent walk... 

i'm getting a bit worried i'm taking after my mum, she lost 3 stone when pregnant and i think i'm losing weight again..... which in general is very very good, but its getting my wedding dress altered is scaring me


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Do you ladies mind if I join? I'm expecting a baby boy on 12/31 : ) I was a LTTTCer that was blessed with a successful IVF my first go around.

On the exercise front - I've been bike commuting to work and putting in 7 1/2 miles a day. We'll see how long I manage that for - my knees are definitely hitting my bump at this point! I'd like to do more strength training though - seems like having strong abs would help with labor!


----------



## missmayhem

congrats and welcome


----------



## rocketb

I have lofty plans of restarting my running routine and training for a half marathon next fall. 

Most exercise has completely gone out the window right now. We've been having a horribly hot summer. It's been over 100 degrees F (38 degrees C?) every day in August so far...with a drought going on too!

Good news right now is that the crib (cot?) and changing table/dresser is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. We're so excited!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

im gonna join a gym once baby is about 3wks old and i'll express and then go to the gym leaving OH with a bottle for the baby


----------



## cranberry987

I was thinking I could feed then leave dh and baby in the cafe while i do a quick class. as long as this baby can go an hour without feeding, i cant atm!


----------



## missmayhem

i'm lucky in the respect i have two dogs need walked..... so if i walk them them that a bit of exercise..... which will still be do-able with a pram

gym's here are so expensive....... even swimming is expensive


----------



## lovingmom2

Hi everyone! Just wanted to check in! It's probably been a few months for me. 

This pregnancy has been pretty tough. I was sick for the first 4 months and now I'm having gallbladder issues. Which probably had a lot to do with me being so sick. I'm on a strict diet of no fats, red meats, citrus, fast food, and the list goes on. At this point I was told whatever makes me sick or makes my gallbladder swollen is off the eating list. The first few weeks were tough but I am adjusting. 

As for working out, I'm just walking right now and I'll see how long I take to heal from the c-section after. I would like to start ASAP but I know that won't happen. I'm going on a vacation at the end of April and I'm hoping to lose some of the weight. 

Hello to all the new girls! Welcome!!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Helloooo December Snowflake Ladies :flower:​ 
Just checking in as its been a while for me! ... Hope you are all well! :hugs:​ 
Can't believe August is almost over! I'm 26 weeks on friday ahhhh its going so quick!! I've got my 4D scan friday so will be posting pictures to share with you all :) I hope everyone is having a happy & healthy pregnancy! 
​ 
Here is Boy Bumpy at 25 weeks... :cloud9: :D​ 
xxxxx​


----------



## rocketb

Woo! Looks like the December 1st babies are finally at 99 days remaining!


----------



## lynnikins

i know scary thats me in a few days !


----------



## Tigger79

Can't believe I'm 26 weeks today only 12/13 left :) just wish my heartburn would do one I can't sleep and no gaviscon advance etc works and I'm so tired x


----------



## cranberry987

have you tried altering your diet and sleeping propped up? i take omaprazole for heartburn (had it for years since an operation) which is okish to take in pregnancy. maybe talk to your dr if its that bad :(


----------



## lynnikins

heartburn struck with vengance this week it sucks caus im barely feeling like eating anyway and 90% of what i crave gives me heartburn so im stuck between a rock and hard place there , 

no way i can sleep propped up either caus of my PGP gonna hve to get some gaviscon on prescription


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh lynni what's the best way to sleep lol, I'm just stalking u now with pgp questions lol. I do a lot of walking and aquanatal which il take up again once my flare up has calmed. Afterwards ill walk with bub, take yoga and go swimming with baby - there's a chlorine free pool round the corner


----------



## mummylove

Not been in here for a bit lol

Hope all u ladies are doing well


----------



## lynnikins

ive found satin sheets or pjs and a good mattress topper and lots of pillows to be essential to sleeping with PGP as well as regular changing of posistion


----------



## missmayhem

i've found rest is the only way to settle PGP down, and just not over do it


----------



## lynnikins

yeah rest is helpful lol ive had a nice day of rest today thanks to my OH whos been really sweet and looked after the boys and house for me


----------



## missmayhem

awww sounds like your OH is lovely judging by a few posts you've made.....

my SPD is niggling today think i over did it so on the sofa curled up now


----------



## Jennifaerie

I did some walking at shops yesterday and ended up hobbling really badly so had a full day of resting today. Same again tomorrow and Fx I'm on the mend by Tuesday. Doc said to stay off but i can't thus week, its not my job that's the issue its the commute :shrug: there's just too much on this week to be off sick.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah my OH is wonderful lol got him well trained after 6 yrs together lol,


----------



## cranberry987

i said to my dh the other day 'dont worry, ill do the cooking when im on mat leave' and his face dropped. im such a bad cook lol. so thats something hes happy to keep control of :haha:


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> yeah my OH is wonderful lol got him well trained after 6 yrs together lol,

Do u wanna train my OH lol


----------



## lynnikins

lol its all about tricking them into wanting to do it all for you lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Aw bless! Mine too, we hit the 7 years together mark on Friday (day after V-day too) and he's a star lol. ATM he's doing all the cooking, all the cleaning, and even helping me put my socks on lol! I feel like such an invalid! We went to a couple of shops yesterday and he dropped me off at the doorway before parking and left just before me so he could pick me p at the door too.. bless him lol!


----------



## lynnikins

ok time to crack on and do something gotta figure out dinner for the boys caus OH is on a late then driving his dad to the airport hotel for the night so wont be back early at all so im on my own with the boys


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls, I've my next midwife appointment today...felt like ages away after I had my 20 week scan! I'm going to have her head wrecked with questions about what will happen if it looks like I'm going to go overdue as I know the hospital will have a skeleton crew on over the Christmas/New Year's period. I know it really shouldn't bother me but I'm a bit concerned about it and need her to put my mind at rest! I've had terrible heartburn this past week too, only in the evenings though but if I remember correctly from last time round it didn't go away until baby dropped and I've heard that can happen way later in subsequent pregnancies...yay...not! Hope everyone else is ok! Has anyone thought about baby names yet? DH and I haven't even discussed it! With our first we had a list and all made by this stage but its only just dawned on me now that I've not given it any thought whatsoever this time round...xoxo


----------



## lynnikins

how did it go hun? we are having a lazy evening here caus we went out this afternoon and had a late lunch and trip to the park. were supposed to drive down to Kent to sort the car stuff but couldnt caus FIL didnt get us the info we needed in time to make it down before the place closed


----------



## Jen1802

The midwife appt went well Lyn! Finally got to hear the heartbeat too and its 142bpm, not sure what that means but I just have a feeling its a girl...could be totally wrong though! I quizzed her about what will happen if I go overdue this time and she said I wouldn't be booked in for induction until the 2nd January!!! WTF!! That's 12 days over...not 10! I think she seen I was a bit upset about this though as she immediately said that it won't come to that this time and they'll give me an extra sweep so I'll be going in on the 23rd for a sweep and also the 30th Dec...if I do go overdue I hope the first sweep will be enough to kickstart things...flip who knows it could be a Christmas baby afterall at this rate! Sounds like you had a really busy day Lyn, when is your next midwife appointment? xo


----------



## Jen1802

Question: Do you go earlier with second babies or is that a pile of crap? I've been told that you tend to go earlier but then I was also told it depends on your first baby and if they were overdue you'll probably go overdue with the second...I'm sorry for wrecking heads here but it's wrecking mine and a problem shared is a problem halved!!  XO


----------



## lynnikins

my second arrived 2 days ealier than my first lol but i was induced when in very early stage labour with him which probably sped things up both were overdue


----------



## mummylove

Jen1802 said:


> Question: Do you go earlier with second babies or is that a pile of crap? I've been told that you tend to go earlier but then I was also told it depends on your first baby and if they were overdue you'll probably go overdue with the second...I'm sorry for wrecking heads here but it's wrecking mine and a problem shared is a problem halved!!  XO


I hope u dont go in labour earlier with 2nd babies as my first was born at 37+1


----------



## Jen1802

Hmmm well from what I've read online it seems to depend on your first baby, if they were overdue you'll prob go overdue and if they were early you'll probably go early...sigh....Guess it could be January at this rate afterall :-( I sooo want a December baby though!! xo


----------



## mummylove

We av got a feeling our son will be born on OHs birthday which is 23rd November and im due 7th December


----------



## Jen1802

They say your gut instinct is usually right! At least I hope that's the case as I've a feeling I'll go earlier this time and not need induced! LOL. I decided to treat myself this week and get some new maternity/breastfeeding clothes since I don't have any winter type stuff as my daughter was born in October last year. Ended up spending a small fortune on Seraphine's website and the stuff all arrived today...I am in love with my leopard print dress and think I will refuse to take it off until baby arrives! xo


----------



## missmayhem

how are you ladies doing for getting organised for baby???


----------



## Jen1802

Haven't really thought about it at all to tell you the truth! I'm not exactly organised this time, saying that my daughter is only 11 months old so we pretty much have everything we need from first time round. We got a jane tandem buggy about a month ago so that's the most urgent stuff taken care off anyway. xo


----------



## NDH

I don't know that there's any consistent pattern. I know more women who had opposite births (first 2 weeks early, second a week late; first induced at 42 weeks, second 2 weeks early) than I know women who've had a consistent pattern. I dont think when the baby is ready has much bearing on when previous siblings were. :shrug:

We've got the majority of essentials - need a carseat but I think inlaws are buying us that, and we don't have many clothes as theres no point as that's what people always give as gifts. Nothing is organised though lol - it's all just shoved into the second bedroom while we decide what to do for sleeping (ie use bassinet beside the bed or side car the crib for cosleeping).

We do have names chosen though - only one boy name we could agree on, but after our top choice girl name we have two back up options. Middle names are completely settled no matter what though. :thumbup:


----------



## foreskinresto

Ive had nausea in the evenings , pretty much strikes as i cook the kids dinner lol then i jst cant eat till after 10pm it sucks, been really lightheaded and sore boobs but that will be cause im still bf ds2 this one is a total surprise though


----------



## lynnikins

im so unorganized i have nothing ready lol we have most everything we need its just all packed away


----------



## mummylove

We av mostly everything ready we just gotta get stuff out the loft but no rush for that as summer will just run around with it


----------



## cranberry987

im pretty ready tbh. I wanted to be ready for 26w so that I didnt have a mad panic about things. also ive got a lot second hand so you have to wait for what comes up

I just bought my pram tho! Got the M&P Urbo elite and all the bits to go with it. head spinning now after an hour (bear in mind this is our hundredth visit to the shop) looking at it. Should come in in around 2 weeks, theyve said I can store it there if I want but Id rather have it tbh so theres no screw ups.


----------



## mummylove

I will get everything set up around 35/36 weeks


----------



## lynnikins

since this baby likely wont be in any hurry to come say hi i will probably wash the clothes and prep stuff around 35/36 wks caus i hate sitting around looking at it all


----------



## SoyLatte

Over here!!! I'm due Dec. 1st :pink:


----------



## mummylove

wooo 3rd tri for me tomorrow


----------



## xheartsx

HI ladies! Thought i'd come over and join this thread :)

Are you all excited? I'm due dec 2nd!


----------



## lcgoodac

Hey thought I would join this group! Im due 18th December with my first baby


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the newbies.


----------



## Pingu

Hello Snowflakes, welcome to all the newbies :)

Hope you are all well. Can't believe some of us are now in 3rd tri, I will be joining you in a few days. 

Is anyone finishing work soon? I am stopping in a few weeks as I am moving house mid October. I am moving 250 miles away so won't be returning. I look forward to having some time to get ready for our little mans arrival as at the moment between looking after my daughter, housework and work I have no time for anything else!

I have my first growth scan and my consultant appointment next Friday. I am hoping to see him again before I move house as I then need to register with midwife and sort out my growth scans etc there x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey to all the newbies and congrats for those of you're nearly in 3rd tri! I've another 2 weeks to go till I'm there! So exciting! Pingu I'd love to be off already, I've said I'll work up until 18th November. Got my matb1 cert today and handed it in to work so that's all sorted now. One less thing to think about. Anyone else been getting braxton hicks? I've been getting them since 20 weeks but have been getting loads of them in the past few days. XO


----------



## mummydeb

i have since 16 weeks some times i was getting 10 a day but they have reduced now and not as uncomfortable, funny when i get them though belly looks like a ball even oh has noticed and felt me have them.
welcome all the newbies :) lots of us due in dec.
pingu hope the move goes well.
ill be in third tri in a few weeks


----------



## Jen1802

Its strange how some people get them and others don't...my friend is due a couple of days after me but hasn't had any at all. Weird! xo


----------



## NDH

I haven't had any yet either


----------



## Pingu

I never had any with my daughter but this time I have.

Thanks Mummydeb :)


----------



## rocketb

None here, but is it possible I'm not recognizing them?

Baby is moving all the time... nothing painful yet though.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I've had a few braxton hicks, quite randomly on totally different days, not in a row or anything. I find I get them when I'm being super active.


----------



## mummylove

What do braxton hicks feel like. Obviously ive had them b4 jsut cant remember what they feel like lol


----------



## Tigger79

28 weeks today :) think iron tablets are starting to kick in just struggling with shortness of breath alot which doesn't help when on crutches! Well 11 weeks today and we get to meet our little man hopefully with a little persuasion only 10 weeks. Hope everyone is ok? It's gone very quiet on here lately x


----------



## lynnikins

lol i cant say ive had many BH yet this time


----------



## missmayhem

i get BH when out walking and really pushing myself........ they're so annoying, just when i get my heart rate into the correct zone....

hope you all have a nice weekend ladies


----------



## Jen1802

Braxton hicks feel like a balling up tightening sensation...you can see it too, your bump will go rock hard. They aren't usually painful just a bit uncomfortable. I'm hoping me getting them more frequently and earlier than before is maybe a sign I won't go overdue this time. Well I can but hope! LOL. XO


----------



## mummydeb

iv been getting lots since 16wks? could that be a sign i may go earlier? at 20wks i had 3 contactions all in space of half hour iv got a dd so def new the difference plus braxton hicks dont hurt just uncomfortable, i did go to hospital next day but they didnt say a lot think they thought i was over reacting and cervix was still closed


----------



## mummylove

I get tightening sometimes and at times it does hurt


----------



## EstelSeren

I think I've been getting BHs for a while, mostly when I'm just getting up. My bump goes hard and that's accompanied by a weird tingling stitch like sensation down one side. They don't usually hurt, unless baby decides she wants to kick through them, making them quite painful! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Jen1802

How is everyone doing today? The weather is wild out there, the sun is shining but the wind is unbelievable. The beach is literally at the end of our back garden and the wind coming off the sea is fierce. I've heard its meant to be worse on Monday...not looking forward to driving to work in it! xo


----------



## missmayhem

wind is bad here too, if the rain was to stay off i could get the washing on the line, but not worth the risk


so today i am just relaxing while OH is in work


----------



## mummylove

Oh is at work tonight wont get in till 3am i hate him working nights i find it hard to sleep. Gonna av a lazy day with him and princess tomorrow day time till he goes work tomorrow night


----------



## lynnikins

The rugby has been on in our house all weekend so I've just been chilling out mainly today we are up in hertfordshire seeing friends and it will be a late drive back and an early start in the morning for my gtt test than seeing friends tomorrow night for dinner DH has tomorrhelp ow off work which is a big


----------



## Jen1802

I was going to say sounds like you're going to be very busy Lyn!! I've work tomorrow...can't wait to be off again. I've been really shattered again the past few days. Heading for bed already! xo


----------



## cranberry987

i used the wind to wash my nappy stash. was quite weird seeing them all hung up. 99 days today too so its all feeling a bit close now oO


----------



## missmayhem

i really must get around to washing my nappies, i think i will soak them over night them wash them as the prefolds need the absorbency boosted up.

wind is still blowing strong here, but i think their may be some rain later!

i've my parents coming over for dinner later so need the house looking decent...


----------



## cranberry987

I just washed mine three times. Felt like the machine was on all day. The baby behinds still aren't dry even with our gale force wind! Wasn't sure about soaking em as ppl say that shortens their life. Maybe ok as a one off tho


----------



## missmayhem

what nappies are you using???? i was only gonna soak the prefolds for the bambino mio's humm of to ask the guru section


----------



## cranberry987

Ive got loads of different types. Didn't wanna commit to one in case they didn't suit. Tbh I wasnt planning on getting them so early but got em second hand so had to grab them. Have baby beehind btp, lollipop newborn, tb stretchies, easyfits, bg btp, and itti bitti tuttos. Just like two of each mostly

Im totally clueless tho so soaking might be perfectly fine!


----------



## NDH

If they're preloved, they don't need extra washes as they'll already be absorbent. For new ones, soaking is a good idea for inserts and boosters. But still considered not overly essential. Loads of people don't wash them extra times to build up absorbency since in the beginning they get changed so often full absorbency isn't needed anyway. 

If they're new though I wouldn't wash them too early (at least anything with elastic) as they need to be washed every 6 weeks or so to keep the elastics in good condition.


----------



## missmayhem

i've heard that the prefold shrink a lot after first wash, which will mean i can fit them all in the drawer lol.......... you know it very sad to be this excited about nappies


----------



## NDH

Oh please don't say it's sad lol. I keep laying mine out on the furniture so I can admire them :haha: Just had my ittis and magicalls arrive today and it felt like Christmas lol.


----------



## cranberry987

I need a couple of rly pretty wraps. Have some nature babies which look like they'll be good but not v pretty. It is sad. But I can't help it! They're so much nicer than disposables. Imagine getting this excited over pampers...


----------



## NDH

Oh dear - I just accidentally bought another nappy. It's not one that was on my shopping list but I HAD TO HAVE IT when I saw it, and my mom agreed - it's a Peter Rabbit one and has all the Beatrix Potter characters on it. Only thing is it's a fitted so with a cover on no one will even see how pretty it is :(


----------



## cranberry987

Whoops! I do that all the time. Amazon one click or paypal autologin is a bit too easy ^^

Waiting for a bra fitting in m&s. FYI you have to book one...... This shop just enrages me more each time I come in. They lie about stockin maternity wear, make me wait and then have to rush to work, and are just generally stupid.


----------



## mummylove

We will use Pampers


----------



## Anabella

Hello December Mamas!

I've never posted here but I'm having a December Snowflake to and wanted to introduce myself. This is my first, I'm team yellow, and I'm due on the 19th. I'm excited about meeting my baby but have been finding pregnancy pretty miserable, so can't wait for baby's eviction this Christmas, lol! I look forward to getting to know the rest of you!


----------



## rocketb

Third Tri! Yay!

Our nursery is coming along. We feel so ahead of schedule. (please excuse the bad lighting in the one shot)

I'm planning to order the mattress and changing pad today, and the crib skirt and a fitted sheet may get sneaked in there too... ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1834 (Medium).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1827 (Medium).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hello! nursery looks lovely rocketb! 
Hope to be starting ours soon - so exciting!


----------



## Jen1802

cranberry987 said:


> Whoops! I do that all the time. Amazon one click or paypal autologin is a bit too easy ^^
> 
> Waiting for a bra fitting in m&s. FYI you have to book one...... This shop just enrages me more each time I come in. They lie about stockin maternity wear, make me wait and then have to rush to work, and are just generally stupid.

I totally agree bout M&S Cranberry! They did the same with me and when I did go along they didn't even measure me properly. She simply said they don't do the bust part but only your chest measurement...eh you what? How are you supposed to get the right cupsize?!? XOXO


----------



## lynnikins

its caus your cupsize currently will go up by about 2 when your milk comes in lol its pointless giving you a bra that will fit fine now but will not work at all when your milk comes in and you have melons instead of boobs .

yay on getting to 3rd tri rocketb


----------



## Jen1802

I still think they're suppose to measure you around the chest to find out what cupsize you are currently, I ended up going to one of the lingerie boutiques instead which also did maternity bras and she did measure me round the bust. She was also ten times nicer, she told me to come back to get them checked again closer due date. I'm hoping most of my nursing bras from last time will fit again this time. Save me some money! xo


----------



## cranberry987

Tbh if I want a bra which doesn't fit properly then I'll just stick with what I've got. There's no point buying a new bra which is two sizes too small even if you're gonna grow into it. I ended up randomly picking a size and she told me if it looked right. Then she gave me a £5 off voucher. Great. 

Will go to another shop for my next bra tbh. M&s used to be like the ultimate underwear place and it's hardly even close now.


----------



## NDH

Lovely nursery rocketb :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Yayy to all the December snowflake mummies moving to 3rd Tri! I was gettin a bit lonely at the start! Lol xx


----------



## mummydeb

rocketb lovely nursey im so very very jelouse our little mans room is tiny havent to cram everything in atm


----------



## mummydeb

anyone else not put much weight on? registered at new gp's as iv just moved and she weighed me, since 12wks iv only put on 6lbs i was massive with dd so this seems strange.


----------



## missmayhem

i step on the scales on friday so will update


----------



## rocketb

Ugh - I wish. As of this morning I'm up 28 lbs over this entire pregnancy. I'm hoping that won't mean I hit 40 lbs at 40 weeks.


----------



## missmayhem

you can always get weight off afterwards ladies, main thing is bubs is healthy


----------



## mummydeb

with dd i put on a good 3st and it came of so dont worry about how much you gain im concerned about how little gain 6lb since 12wks althoughter only 9lb think i need to eat some more pies :rofl:


----------



## Tigger79

mummydeb said:


> with dd i put on a good 3st and it came of so dont worry about how much you gain im concerned about how little gain 6lb since 12wks althoughter only 9lb think i need to eat some more pies :rofl:

I haven't put much on so don't worry which I'm plsed about i always remember how hard it is to loose afterwards and this time I have a wedding dress to get into by march so the less gain the better :) x


----------



## tannembaum

I've put on 16lbs, don't know if that's normal or not?


----------



## lynnikins

sounds ok to me lol i dont know what ive put on I dont use scales lol so guessing about 10lbs


----------



## cranberry987

i didnt put any on til 22w so i wouldnt worry. if they didnt raise concerns then just feel lucky that you wont have so much to lose afterwards.


----------



## Green Glitter

I know most of you are established since the start, but is it too late for me to join in? :D Please? With sugar? I'm due on December 11th, 2011 - surprise gender. I know a lot of names in here, so I'd love to join in, if no one minds. :)


----------



## missmayhem

hello GG and welcome, tea, milk but no sugar since your offering


----------



## candy808

Hi!! I'm due in December as well:happydance: My dates are from the 1st- the 24th:dohh: LOL :wacko:


----------



## Green Glitter

Hi, Candy! :)

Thanks, Missmayhem! I will definitely give you milk and tea then. :D No sugar. LOL


----------



## NDH

Mummydeb - I'm only up 1lb from my pre-preg weight at 24 weeks... In first tri I lost 8lbs though so I guess I've put on 9lbs you could say. My GP isn't worried though, and my mom was exactly the same. Baby is growing normally and I'm eating the best I can (not easy though with literally no money to grocery shop...)


----------



## windbloom

:hi: girls!!!

your nursery looks GREAT rocket!! I love the white box organizer things you've got against that back wall - do you think you'll fill them mostly with toys? :haha:

in regards to weight gain, I suppose my 'situation' is a bit different than yous with singletons, however Im happy to say Ive only gained 16lbs so far!! When I was pregnant with my son, I gained 50 lbs total (I seemed to have alot of water retention with him for some reason, where as, not so much this time around), so heres to hoping even with twinnies, I dont quite gain _that_ much.

Just curious if anyones had their glucose tests yet?? 
My OB knows I was borderline GD last pregnancy, and told me at my last appointment that I most likely will be the same this pregnancy so to watch my sugar, etc (which I have been -- I cant stand the stuff!) so yeah -- do you girls think theres any chance I can dodge the test entirely?? I'm really dreading the thought of having to drink that nasty orange drink!! :sick:
Otherwise, maybe should I just request to do the 3 hour test firsthand rather than do the measily 1hr? Any thoughts?

i hope everyone and their bumps are doing well!
:hugs:


----------



## NDH

My GTT is on Monday. I've heard lots about the dreaded things, but have yet to experience it for myself. It's only the one hour one though, and first thing in the morning so shouldn't be too bad. I don't have to fast for it, but wondering if I should anyway as I know a few people who failed theirs for simply eating a muffin when they didn't have to fast either (went on to easily pass the 3-hour one, but I don't want to put myself through that one if I don't have to).

WWYD?


----------



## windbloom

NDH said:


> My GTT is on Monday. I've heard lots about the dreaded things, but have yet to experience it for myself. It's only the one hour one though, and first thing in the morning so shouldn't be too bad. I don't have to fast for it, but wondering if I should anyway as I know a few people who failed theirs for simply eating a muffin when they didn't have to fast either (went on to easily pass the 3-hour one, but I don't want to put myself through that one if I don't have to).
> 
> WWYD?

If it were me, I would skip breakfast simply because I know my body has issues with high sugar intake, so I wouldnt wanna test my luck rofl:)- I cant drink a full can of pop, otherwise it upsets my tummy and basically just makes me _more_ thirsty than I was in the first place. If you've seemingly had no problems with such situations, I imagine just eating your regular breakfast wouldnt hurt.... however if your test is early enough in the am and you can manage without it (breakfast), I think _I'd_ skip it just to be sure.

Either way, its not horrid.. Im in Canada so it might be different elsewhere, but they just have you drink an orange fizzy drink thats a little less in amount than a can of pop.... hopefully with some luck, its cold, because when its room temperature well... personally, I cant stand drinks that arent cold! :rofl:


----------



## NDH

Ours is a 50g bottle of clear something or other. Glucade or some such thing it's called. Some places you get to choose your flavour - I wonder what clear tastes like? :rofl:

I'll probably skip breakfast before I go in then - can usually get away with not eating before 9 (should be done by 9:30). Maybe just have a piece of plain toast so there's something in my tummy but not loaded with sugar.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

If you dont want to do the gtt then just skip it. If you're worried about your sugar levels then you could buy a home monitor and test before and an hour after each meal. A lot of women decide not to do the gtt even if they suspect/know they have gd as once you have the label they start pushing loads of crap on you


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies i hope you all slept well! i have my GT on fridays and already have my lucozade on hand to take in with me (was cheap in asda as well 2 quid for 6 bottles i think it was)

i've sorted out most of LO's wardrobe hung up the NB and 0-3 stuff and am washing the rest of the stuff my mum has donated....... got all emotional over it yesterday, i was that size once.... i slept under that blanket etc, cannot wait to see my LO in my old babygrow's.


----------



## cranberry987

what do you need the lucozade for? dont they give you the sugary drink to have?


----------



## lynnikins

not all hospitals in the Uk do apparently here they just tip out some of the lucosade then give you the rest to drink nearly made me throw up on monday


----------



## cranberry987

so you drink something you bought yourself and then sit there for an hour, why not just send you a testing kit?! silly ppl.


----------



## tannembaum

I just picked u my prescription for my horrible drink :(
My last test was awful! I had to fast from 12 the night before I had my first blood test about 9am and had to drink the drink, had my 28week midwife appointment, went home for an hour, went back and had my 2nd blood test, had to see the midwife again to check my bp again, I was then send straight to the day assessment center at the hospital for monitoring as my bp was too high.....I didn't get to eat till tea time!!!!
I'm hoping this one goes smoothly lol.


I had to call my mw and go to the drs today as my bh's have become too frequent and uncomfortable. I have a possible uti and might have to have a trace if they don't calm down!!
But the good news is my bp is only 130/80 :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

mine wasnt too bad this time the wait was the annoying bit and feeling queasy but they got through us in good time was supposed to have my 28wk appointment today but will have to rebook with the MW direct caus we couldnt make it back in time


----------



## Green Glitter

My glucose test is on Tuesday next week. I remember when I had my son and daughter, I always chose the orange flavored one because it tasted like an overly sweet orange pop. Now, at least here at my doctor, they removed the carbonation from them... I am not sure if I'll choose orange then. There is lime and other flavors as well. It's interesting to see how other locations do the test.

Good job with the BP, tannemaum! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Ok I just tried to measure my own fundal height. Unless they measure it from your knees I'm doing it wrong. Couldn't get it to be anywhere near 26 lol! Spose that's one thing which mw are useful for at least


----------



## rocketb

windbloom said:


> :hi: girls!!!
> 
> your nursery looks GREAT rocket!! I love the white box organizer things you've got against that back wall - do you think you'll fill them mostly with toys? :haha:

Thanks. I'm hoping to eventually fill it with toys and books. I'm thinking slide-out tubs of toys on the bottom and books on the top row. DH's family tends to go crazy with gifting toys (if our nephews are any indication) so I'm hoping it's got enough capacity for a few years.

I have my 1 hour GD test next Wednesday morning. I have no clue what flavor they'll have, but they did tell me to be sure to eat breakfast, including some protein if possible.

I think I'm starting to have Braxton Hicks contractions. Over the last couple of days I've noticed that the upper part of my bump periodically gets really tight, like my bump is trying to burst through my skin. I didn't think anything of it until I had a couple of really noticeable ones this evening. That got me on the internet to research what BHs might feel like. Sounds like there are lots of variations, but one person described it as feeling like Violet Beauregard turning into a blueberry. That about describes what I'm feeling.


----------



## NDH

I wasn't specifically told TO eat, but was told I can - before 8 I won't be able to eat a lot anyway, but from what you were told Rocketb I'll make sure to have plain toast with a boiled egg.


----------



## Green Glitter

Good tip about the toast, NDH, thanks. I hadn't really remembered if I was supposed to eat or not. I'll be sure to grab a piece of toast beforehand. 

Rocket - I think I am getting BH as well. I have that tightening, but I don't think I could have explained it better than you did by comparing it to Violet. LOL!!! :D


----------



## missmayhem

well here they give you the choice of their yucky drink (i am told it is vile) or to bring your own lucozade so that is what i have opted for as i know on an empty stomach i'll be able to drink it, i just have to shake it up lots first to make it go a bit flat (tastes a hell of alot better)

so 9am blood draw drink lucozade then sit about for 2hrs until another blood draw


----------



## cranberry987

If you do eat I'd eat at least an hour (two would be better) before the test. Then it's less likely to screw up the numbers.


----------



## missmayhem

can we have gaviscon during the 12 hr fast?


----------



## cranberry987

Hm it might slow down your absorption of the sugar if it affects your stomach acid. Give em a call.


----------



## lynnikins

you lucky ladies that get to eat before the glucose test here its a 12 hr fast before the test they dont let you eat from 8pm the night before and your only allowed sips of water. its no wonder we feel queasy a whole bottle of lucozade on an empty stomach


----------



## LiftandRun

Just had my glucose test this week. Fasting wasnt bad but the receptionist didnt give the nurse my paperwork until 30min after I arrived, so I ended up sitting in the waiting room for 45min before starting the blood work. Everyone was quite apologetic though, so aside from that the whole thing wasnt bad.


----------



## mummydeb

i hate lucozade :sick: is it standard policy in the uk to have that test? is it new? i didnt have this with dd and have not heard anything about it unless you have symptoms other wise i didnt think they tested you.


----------



## NDH

Had my GTT today - one hour non-fasting. I ate toast and an egg for breakfast about an hour before the test started, and the Pathologist was pleased when I told her what I'd eaten when she asked if I'd had breakfast. My drink had been chilled and just tasted like Sprite, so all in all it wasn't bad. I just hope the results are good so I don't need the fasting one!


----------



## Tigger79

mummydeb said:


> i hate lucozade :sick: is it standard policy in the uk to have that test? is it new? i didnt have this with dd and have not heard anything about it unless you have symptoms other wise i didnt think they tested you.

I have never had it with any of mine and I haven't had it this time my midwife said that it's not standard testing anymore just like here they don't lustre to baby's heartbeat with doppler anymore which I was gutted about. Routine bloods at 28 weeks apparently would show up if you needed the test doing. X


----------



## Pingu

Morning Ladies, hope you are all well. 

Will add the newbies to the front page in a mo, welcome :)

Does everyone have a GTT test? I never had one with my daughter and not having one this time, my midwife hasn't said anything anyway x


----------



## NDH

It seems that it depends on your area :shrug: If your midwife hasn't said anything by now then I can't imagine you'll be getting one unless routine bloodwork indicates that you should.


----------



## missmayhem

well i had mine on friday and what a fun filled day

was so incredibly thristy, went to hospital and it took them half and hour to find a vien, the fact i hadn't been drinking as per instruction didn't really help matters, the phlebotomist tried twice in each arm and couldn't find a vein and had to go and get a midwife, who was lucky 2nd time........ then i'd taken the wrong bottle of lucozade, it was two small

i had to have the NHS orange stuff, and OMG it was yummy, i asked if i could go back and do the test it was like orange jelly, yum!

during the 2 hr wait i did feel very ill, infact i was a little sick, but managed to not let it escape!

then back for the next blood draw and a bit more fun finding a vein!

should really call up for my results..... where's the number lol


----------



## tannembaum

Out of interest does anyone know what happens if you fail the gtt? 
Does it just mean You'll have a bigger baby or are there other risks etc?


----------



## missmayhem

horrah i passed!!




if you fail you have to restrict your sugar intake by diet....... and have your levels monitored


----------



## mummylove

Is anyone else started to be sick again now and again?


----------



## queenlavera

If you don't do the things pp mentioned, you may have to be put on insulin and if still the sugar can't be controlled then you will have a larger baby that will have to be taken earlier and may not be as developed as he/she should be.

I have an u/s next week Tuesday, I hope my LO is cooperative last time for the entire u/s all he gave us was his back. Did not turn around not once. :( so no good pics.


----------



## tannembaum

Ahh right, was just hoping it would mean a bigger baby, which would be handly lol.

I've just had my growth scan letter through for the 13/10/11.
Hopefully baby has grown lots as we're quite worried at the mo :(


----------



## cranberry987

I'm diabetic and on insulin since 20w. If your levels aren't controlled at this stage of pregnancy baby tends to grows with a big chest so more likely to get stuck so it's not size per se, if you have a 12lb baby which is proportionate then that's a different issue

Its not rly that hard to keep the levels controlled tho unless you eat tons of stuff you shouldn't so after a few weeks things are usually balanced/you go on insulin. Either way it's manageable. 

I've my growth scan this afternoon. Waste of time rly as theyre horribly inaccurate. Have shingles tho now so good that i can talk to a consultant....


----------



## mummylove

Ive not been given a growth scan :( dont see MW till 34 weeks now so doubt ill get one


----------



## cranberry987

You only get em if you've risk factors for big/small babies


----------



## tannembaum

We've only got a growth scan because babies head is so small its not even registering on the scale :(
The annoying thing is we haven't been told why or what it could mean so We've been left to stress for 2months until we have the scan. I'm quite upset about it tbh.


----------



## cranberry987

That's awful that they don't tell you what it could mean. It could be nothing to worry about and you wouldnt know. Ages to wait too :(


----------



## tannembaum

Yeah our last scan was in august!
We've just been fobbed off by everyone.
They had to measure puddings head loads of times during my first and second 20week scan and they said they had just managed to get the measurement on the scale but when we looked at the paperwork it is well below, so I rang my mw who told me she understood why I was worried and she woukd get my consultant to call me to go over the results....a wee later I hadn't heard anything so I called back to be told my consaltant hasn't and wont be called as they cant see what the worry is about. Fast forward to today when I get a growth scan letter through! So obviously there IS something to worry about!


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh. That hospital is so shit. Had scan then clinic was running an hour and a half late and we couldn't stay. Scan said normal so I'm not gonna take a day off for them to tell me that in person. Back in 5 w for another waste of time

Saw baby's knee and two circles which were head and stomach.


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls!!!

I have a bit of a surprise for you all

Jen1802 has given birth to her baby girl at 26.5 weeks (due 21st of Dec)

I have updated her journal and have all the details and a photo of baby Juno Ruth there on this page

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/584670-beanie-take-2-d-22.html

Please drop by and send her your Congratulations and love, i know most of you can imagine how stressfull it must be if your babies were born right now, i'm trying to send as much love possible her way, i know she'd love to come on BnB and see all the messages for her on her journal

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## lynnikins

wow an early one. 

i really should call my MW and arrange a home visit for my 28 wk appoitnment since im 29wks now and will be away next week so cant make the clinic appointment


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats on your little pink bundle! 
Juno looks like a little fighter, fingers crossed everything goes well!


----------



## hawalkden

Ow me me me :D 

10th Dec with :yellow: :happydance: :D


----------



## mummydeb

mummylove said:


> Is anyone else started to be sick again now and again?

iv been feeling a little more sick past few days but not been sick. 
i will say though not to worry you and unlikely as its normal to feel sick but if you swell get bp checked with dd at 25wks i started feeling rather sick and was sick and it turned out i had pre e but im sure thats not case with you as i also have not been feeling great and my bp is fine


----------



## Green Glitter

hawalkden said:


> Ow me me me :D
> 
> 10th Dec with :yellow: :happydance: :D

Oooo, we are just a day apart and both yellow-ers. :)

Thanks for the link and update so we could wish Jen and Juno the best. She's gorgeous. :)

Mommylove - I haven't really been sick. I'm sorry if you are! That's not good. *HUGS*


----------



## Pingu

Betheney said:


> Hi girls!!!
> 
> I have a bit of a surprise for you all
> 
> Jen1802 has given birth to her baby girl at 26.5 weeks (due 21st of Dec)
> 
> I have updated her journal and have all the details and a photo of baby Juno Ruth there on this page
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/584670-beanie-take-2-d-22.html
> 
> Please drop by and send her your love, i know most of you can imagine how stressfull it must be if your babies were born right now, i'm trying to send as much love possible her way, i know she'd love to come on BnB and see all the messages for her on her journal
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

Thank you for the update.

Baby Juno Ruth is beautiful. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

well ive seen the MW today and made my plans for a Homebirth this time clear with them, i just have to have my followup with my consultant and get the all clear from him


----------



## tannembaum

Hmm so I heard back from The dr earlier. I don't have a uti so I have been diagnosed with an irritable womb! Doesn't sound good to me but she said it was quite positive that my bh aren't as uncomfortable as They were and that They still aren't following a pattern.
fingers crossed they aren't doing anything yet because I had really bad bh with dd (worse than I'm getting atm) and I was 3cms by 38weeks!

Tmi! I've had horrible diarrhoea today and I'm shit scared (sorry for the pun :blush:) that I'm having a clear out! 
Let's just hope I've eaten something dodgy though!


----------



## romeo.juliet

Due Dec 6th with baby no 1 :) I can't wait. Maybe he'll be too excited and come a couple days early lol. I don't want him to be late..


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I'm 30 weeks tomorrow! EEEEKKK:D where is the time going? Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## cranberry987

irritable womb sounds ow, hope the bh ease up a bit.

ive not had any bh yet, maybe once i start the RLT theyll kick off - that seems to aggravate a lot of ppl. would quite like one just to see what its like, then no more as they sound bloody painful!

actually feeling quite well at the moment, was feeling v achey and old lady but pelvis pain has eased. am fully confident that i will be hopping and skipping around up to 40w :rofl:

i weighed myself this morning and ive put on 3lbs total which im rly pleased with. ive enough 'padding' so not worried about the baby being starved, bump and baby are both measuring normal. scales are going away now tho for another month or so, no need to be on em all the time.


----------



## mummylove

Im on iron tablets :)


----------



## cranberry987

is that good or bad? :rofl:


----------



## mummylove

Good hopefully cus i knew my iron levels was low but MW didnt listen at my 25 week appointment so the last 8 weeks ive felt dizzy nearly passing out achy etc so hoping the tablets help. They did when i had them when pregnant with DD


----------



## cranberry987

great :) hope you feel better on them then.


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies i hope your all keeping well, i'm in a lot of pain today inlaws let their dogs play under the table as we eat, they ran inbetween my legs jolting them apart and my SPD is playing up, this happens every week and i am fed up with it.

they totally ignore the fact i am pregnant and let their dogs even jump on me.



irritable womb ohh that sounds nasty but at least you have a diagnosis now and there not just pushing you from pillar to post telling you your over reacting


----------



## lynnikins

arrrgh life is stressful grrrr, anyway time to crack on with the housework again


----------



## cranberry987

see thats why i dont do housework, it only needs doing again


----------



## mummylove

I do the housework in the morning and a hour later its a mess lol


----------



## EstelSeren

We're moving in just over a week so we've got packing to do on top of keeping the flat as spotless as possible for viewings! Is so much work! Luckily my husband's great and deals with the cleaning side of things mostly! I didn't really do a lot before pregnancy but now I do very little indeed as I find it hard managing it! Can't wait until the move's over with and we're settled in the new place! Especially as my main role will be making sure that all the bills, etc are carried over properly and our address is changed with everyone important! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## queenlavera

ugh, we are moving too, Oct. 1st. It seems like soo much work to get everything packed and changed over!


----------



## tannembaum

I'm moving too!!! We still don't have a date yet though :s
I'm hoping it will be next month sometime. I can't wait!!!
I'm nesting big time and cannot wait to do it in my own home. I can clean something here and when I go back in 5mins its filthy again! Grr!


----------



## lynnikins

i wish i was moving but no such luck stuck till baby is here and then i'll be moving with 2 toddlers and a newborn


----------



## mummylove

We cant move yet we av to go bk to council so got to get my name on OHs application but cus contract is every 6 months it runs out this month and we av to do another 6 months cus we wont get anywhere in a week. We just cant afford private anymore


----------



## mummydeb

i moved a few weeks ago but i think i have ocd so place was unpacked and sorted within a few days i cant seem to relax im constantly cleaning definilty nesting on top of that i swear all i do all day is clean and organise iv always been like this but pregnancy has made it worse


----------



## tannembaum

Eeek! We're now being told November sometime for our house, I'm getting worried it wont be ready by December. I CANNOT live here with a newborn, I know mil will interfere too much (with good intentions) and constantly want to hold the baby and I'll have to spend the whole time in our bedroom bfing which wont be fair on dd!


----------



## Pingu

We are moving in a few weeks too, 250 miles away so a big move. Thankfully the removals are packing for us, just will need to do the unpacking at the other house. I am in mega cleaning mode at the moment, was sorting through kitchen cupboards at midnight last week much to my hubbys annoyance, I have thrown so much stuff out that we have had to make 2 trips to the dump this week! x


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

Well usual farce at the midwife for my 28w appointment. told me more blatantly wrong information like theres no breast milk banks in the uk (FYI https://www.ukamb.org/) and told me to google the risks of the flu jab in pregnancy, thats her answer to everything - make shit up and tell me to google the rest.

Im changing MW tho so next one at 31w should be with someone new.


----------



## lynnikins

id be changing mw's too its their job to know things like about the local milk banks how else are new first time mums gonna get that info?

my DH is off work for some holiday time so we are splitting the school run atm which is nice caus i dont have to manage the puschair on the walk up and down the hills as DH can watch ds2 for me when i do my half. ive figured my PGP really doesnt like me pushing anything or vaccuming lol so its gonna be fun with the stroller for the rest of the term as ds2 cant walk all the way to the school 2wice a day. so its settled the last couple of days with not having to use the stroller. its nice sharing the parenting and homebody duties out 50/50 with DH lol he acted like he wanted a medal yesterday when he didnt even take half of what I normally do lol.


----------



## missmayhem

there is a milk bank in southampton, but i think there's one near bizzal as well, off the top of my head, i emailed the info lady about donating milk and got back, contact me after baby is born enjoy your pregnancy. which really annoyed me to be honest i was looking for info and was fobbed off



google???? the one thing your DR and other MW's beg you to avoid


----------



## cranberry987

I emailed the Southampton one today so will see what they say. I don't even mind paying for it if needs be but I'd much prefer it to formula and it would so take the pressure off as if I can't feed him loads every three hrs it might be formula or glucose drip. 

All she rly did was test my pee and again tell me of all the horrible things which are gonna happen to me. Thanks, I can get the strips off amazon and google 'useless horror stories about birth' myself.


----------



## Trying4Angel1

a little late but can i join? Dec 2nd!


----------



## NDH

Welcome Trying :). I'm an Edmontonian too though I live downunder now :hi:


----------



## queenlavera

That mw sounds horrible, glad you will be seeing another. Wow how unhelpful she is!

Hi and welcome Trying4angel1!

I am in full nesting mode, I keep freaking out that I don't have everything ready yet.


----------



## rocketb

Hey all!

I had an appt today. Did my GD test and got a Rhogam shot because apparently I'm RHneg. I also got told to schedule a growth scan so Yay! Another look at baby.

We also had our 2nd (of 6) prenatal class this evening. Among other things, the nurse leading the class discussed how admitting will work and gave us a printed list of what to bring to the hospital. I feel so much more confident knowing how all this stuff is going to work. Our hospital tour is during the 4th class in 2 weeks.


----------



## cranberry987

had an email from the had of midwifery who was lovely and basically said yes thats rly worrying, the mw at least have leaflets about things such as the flu jab so even if she doesnt know the info she should just give me the leaflet. glad i mentioned it now, theyre swapping me to the other mw in the practice which im a bit worried about as they share patients if theyre on hols etc so dunno what would happen there, i literally refuse to see that old mw from now on as its getting to the time where things get important. a friend of a friend reported something to her mw at 20w and was fobbed off, ended up not going well at all.... theyre the first people we turn to if we need something or are worried about something, oh that and GOOGLE!!

My SIL announced that shes decided to have a c section last night, she started saying it was because baby was 3w ahead by fundal height, which everyone knows means virtially nothing, then it came out its basically because shes scared which is really sad. every birth is different but because shes had one c section and one vbac her mw has pressured into the medical route which isnt necessarily safer! Her consultant has said shes fine for a vbac but I suppose it reduces the fear thinking that someone else is responsible for it even if the risks are the same. 

Im gonna have to keep my trap shut about it as its her decision after all and Im not gonna compound the issue, but my MIL is such a nightmare, will be telling me how sensible SIL is for doing it and how abnormal my plans for a normal birth are. sigh. and these are the in laws! my 'rents are actually not so bad. not rly what i signed up for, his family=his problem tbh!

Hope everyones well


----------



## tannembaum

I had a horrible day yesterday :(

I had a call at 10:30 from my midwife asking if I knew I had an appointment at 10!!!
I'd managed to get my days confused, I thought my gtt and 28 week appointment were on Friday! (I even arranged for someone to watch dd) BUT it turns out it was all booked for wed!

I managed to rebook my gtt for Tuesday and they found an appointment at the midwives (instead of my drs surgery) for later that day.

I had no one to watch dd for me so had to take her with me and as I was possibly the hottest day of the year I left 45mins early so I could have a slow walk there (its about 25 mins away)

My appoinment was about 25mins late which is pretty good going for them.

The midwife took my bp and I knew straight away it wasn't good news :(
She took it a few times and then got on with the rest of the appointment to take my mind off of it, I got to hear puddings Hb :) which is still around 140bpm (a boys Hb!) 
The midwife then took my bp again and had to call DAU at the hospital as it was still 140/100 :(

Luckily as it was 4:30 they weren't busy and said to come down asap. (But tbh they would say that even if they were busy!)
I called oh who had just got home from work and he came to pick me and dd up.

We dropped dd home with mil and I packed an over night bag, just incase as I was admitted to hospital loads of times with bp probs last time.

I got a bit sad in the car to the hospital as I have never left dd over night before :(

Anyway, we got to the DAU at around 5. They had trouble getting blood out of my rubbish veins lol. My bp had gone down to 130/88 (I think) went on a trace for 20 mins and all was fine, had a scan to check the cord flow, all was fine :)

We then had to hang around till 7to get my blood results and to see a dr. 

My bloods were fine, my uric acid was only 233!!!!! (300 is upper normal) in my last pregnancy (at 28 weeks when my bp went wrong) it was 320, so I'm feeling quite happy with the result :)
The dr said my bp was still high but she was happy for me to go home!!!!! :happydance:

I'm going to have to have weekly checks for my bp now :(

But I think it was just an unlucky reading at the midwives, I have white coat syndrome (because of my last pregnancy) I was bloody boiling!!! Had dd with me and had walked there.

Anyway, sorry for the long story and possible typos (I'm on my phone)
Please keep your fingers crossed that my bp stays normal.


----------



## cranberry987

oh sorry you had such a stressful day, it was SO hot here yday wasnt it, i was literally melting. didnt help that there was another preggo sitting next to me cool as a cucumber. bitch :rofl:

glad the bp was just a lil blip, sounds sensible to monitor things esp with your history, hopefully they wont have to do any more :) have no idea what uric acid is, is that the protein in the pee they always check for? sounds like a good number youve got there


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks :)
Uric acid is in your blood, its a big indicator of pre eclampsia.
I've got to walk to the midwives again tomorrow to check my bp and its supposed to be even hotter!!! So I imagine tomorrow will be the same as yesterday lol


----------



## cranberry987

urgh. im not checking the weather as its too depressing. i hate the heat at the best of times. just take it easy, even tho you did yday too. are you drinking enough fluids at the moment? hard to get so much down you sometimes esp as the weather has gone from not to hot in a day.

am off tmw tho and might go to aqua aerobics. havent been for weeks as the thought of chlorine on my shingles was just ouch, but it seems to be lots better now so the water might cool me down. then we have someone coming to fix the dishwasher which apparently has a part in which is a fire risk so its being done for free - 40,000 machines being fixed. they actually arrived *wednesday* to fix my *washing machine*, i was like ummmm......hope they bloody turn up tmw.


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: tannenbaum, sorry about your BP blip at least they are taking care of you and watching things for you. 
My washing machine has broke so i have to go to the laundret today to wash the nappies that only got half a rinse cycle yesterday


----------



## cranberry987

oh no, thats rly not what you want when youre in cloth. least this awful weather means you can get them dry tho.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah i use prefolds alot though and they hold so much water and are hard to wring out :(


----------



## windbloom

Theres no other way for you to get to your appointments, Tann? I doubt the walk in the intense heat is helping your bp much... Today while I was having a stress test done on the girls, my nurse gave me shit for 'walking speedily' from where we parked (and then proceeded to give my man shit for not dropping me off :dohh::rofl:) as the brisk walk caused me to begin cramping, and made my heart race a bit worse than normal.
Regardless, I sincerely hope your bp stays under control... I hope even more that you can somehow manage to keep a bit cooler! Its so uncomfortable sitting in your docs office, sweating your ass off... I hated it with my first pregnancy (my son was born in August) sitting all sweaty than having to strip for a check, or swab or something...:dohh: I think once I even freshened myself up in the bathroom with soap and their cheap toilet paper! :rofl:

Ultrasounds and stress tests for me every week now until the girls are born... CRAZINESS! Am also on the lookout for ways to flip these babies (both are feet first with their heads in my lungs)! I realize with twins its going to be a bit harder, and probably sheer luck if I can even manage to get the leading twin to go head first at all, especially since Im still hoping to be pregnant for another 2 months, but I figure its worth a try... I'll try just about anything to avoid having a c-section; the mere thought scares the bejesus out of me!

Hope everyone else is doing well... thinking of you, girls!
:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Amazon have groeggs for £7 delivered and new oO I'm not 100% sure if we'll use it but will sell on eBay if not. They're around £20 usually

Having a duvet day. And a biscuit tin day. Might venture out for some food in a bit. Lush.


----------



## lynnikins

im HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT had to do the pick up from nursery and im roasting trying desperately to rehydrate myself and ease the puffiness in my ankles, gotta get these kids up for a nap so i can just colapse in the cool


----------



## cranberry987

God tell me about it. I've got cooling foot gel on and the fan on me with feet up. Bloody glad Ive got the day off as Ive rly struggled working with it like this.


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks for the kind msg's everyone!
I have good news!!!!! 
My bp has gone back to 120/70 so it must have been high because of the heat! Phew! The only problem now is I have to have weekly monitoring now but that's better than being in and out of hospital and having pe and a possible prem baby! So things are looking good.

Gonna go outside and play in the paddling pool with dd now :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Brilliant news. Are they short appts just to check your bp? Might not be so bad if you can just pop in while you do something else as well


----------



## NDH

Yay glad to hear your bp is normal again Tann! Hopefully it stays that way at all your weekly monitoring appointments.


----------



## tannembaum

Yeah they're only about 10 mins but I wont be doing anything else out that way as there in hartcliffe/witthywood lol!! (I'm unsure which area is which)


----------



## cranberry987

Ah well nice bit if exercise for ya ^^ just take it easy

My dishwasher man is on his way. Woo. Would have put money on them not coming. Then going for cocktails and burritos later on with dh's work


----------



## tannembaum

Ooh cocktails!! Lucky! Even non alcoholic ones are yummy!
I've just made ice pops for tomorrow :)


----------



## lynnikins

Mom ice pops i need one and a nice paddling pool to sit in would be nice too


----------



## mummylove

Hope everyone is well


----------



## xAmberLFCx

:hi: hey everyone, 
how are you all doing? x


----------



## ravynravnos

I'm Due in December on the 6th. So they say. I had it figured out to be the 4th. lol


----------



## tannembaum

I'm in the middle of my gtt :(
Got to walk back to The drs in 20 mins BUT I'm so gonna get a Chinese on my way home to make up for not eating for a day lol.

Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies hope you all survived the heat!! i've had my flu jab and now am full of cold, and to top it all i am an emotional wreck, my parents have finalised their move, and flights are booked for monday morning.... the dates been pushed back 4 times now, but this time they've got visa's cleared and a plane ticket..... gonna miss them not being around the corner


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: MM, It gets easier being away from your parents with time.

i just survived the heat but only just lol i was hiding in the house practially naked the whole time except when we had to go get stuff done like Nate to nursery and picked up again


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> :hugs: MM, It gets easier being away from your parents with time.
> 
> i just survived the heat but only just lol i was hiding in the house practially naked the whole time except when we had to go get stuff done like Nate to nursery and picked up again

I agree. When i first moved away it was hard for the first 6 months but ive got so used to it its not as hard now. I still miss them but like they said i have my own life

Must be harder tho when ur family move abroad


----------



## missmayhem

i'm so incredibly excited for them, this is a once in a million lifetimes opertunity, we always knew england was only a 3-4 yr stop, that much was made clear before contracts were signed, i just hadn't banked on meeting someone and falling head over heels in love (fairytales don't happen to people like me)

but now its so real, bags are pack, flights booked, contract signed for a new house, i've got Dylan, he's under my name now at the vets!

i know its my hormones playing up, i cannot wait till they go, and am greatful my mum will not be overly involved in the early stages of peppers life, she smacks first ask questions later, shouts, and domineers, kids are terrified of her! i'm glad i can bring pepper up the way i want to without her constant narking, CIO never done you any harm, a good slap never hurt anyone, let them sleep in their own room from the first night......


----------



## rocketb

Hey all! Glad to see everyone made it through the UK heat wave. I think we're about done with our own summer heat here in Texas.

We had another ultrasound to measure growth yesterday. DH and I got to watch as Baby snuggled in, hiccuped, waved hands in front of his/her face, and sucked on his/her toes. Baby is looking good and measuring a few days ahead at a little over 3 lbs. 

The doctor mentioned that I had too much amniotic fluid floating around and even though I passed my GD test, he suggested that I try to cut back on sugar and up protein intake.
 



Attached Files:







facecropped.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1









profilecropped.jpg
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## missmayhem

lovely scan pics hun


----------



## tannembaum

Grr!!
Got a phone call last night at 6:30pm from my dr as he was concerned that my wbc is raised (AGAIN!) he asked if id been ill at all, which I haven't, so now I need ANOTHER blood test to see if its still raised!
So annoying, cant wait till December! My body just hates being pregnant! 

Got to walk to the mw later to get my bp done again.

I've had another letter through for another growth scan in November! I feel like they're not telling me something?! I have a growth scan booked for Thursday, why should I need another a month later? Especially since I haven't even had the first one done yet!

Tbh I am shitting myself about this growth scan, I feel like I'm being kept in The dark and that There is something wrong with my baby.

And stupid me stumbled across a termination for medical reasons forum last night which ment I spent The night crying!! Why do I for it to myself! :dohh: 


Anyway, sorry I only seem to come on here to rant.
hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## cranberry987

They do my growth scans every 4w as they're more accurate that way. Maybe just that? Bloody stupid st michaels. I always have high wbc and they can't find out why. No idea what it means but they've not worried about it. Hope yours is nothing. And stay away from the scary forums!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

tannembaum said:


> Grr!!
> Got a phone call last night at 6:30pm from my dr as he was concerned that my wbc is raised (AGAIN!) he asked if id been ill at all, which I haven't, so now I need ANOTHER blood test to see if its still raised!
> So annoying, cant wait till December! My body just hates being pregnant!
> 
> Hi Tannembaum
> 
> As I am diabetic I have growth scans every 4 weeks as of last week - they were all booked in advance and I think that's the norm once they decide you should have them so I wouldn't read too much into that. They get good comparisons that way...
> I also have high wbc - this was picked up at my pre-natal clinic 18 months or so ago and I have been seeing a haematologist every few months. They have now thankfully rulled out the nasties and just want to keep a check on me - they don't seem overly concerned so I 'm not either - it's annoying though as I think there is a reason WHY something is abnormal but they said some people are just high and that's normal for them. Anyway, trying to re-assure you but waffling as usual. Hope all's ok!


----------



## missmayhem

what gets me is my growth scan was perfect, same as all my other scans, yet i'm booked in for ANOTHER ONE

now we know were the NHS budget goes


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

well it's good that it was perfect - mine was too I but was told that the next 8 weeks is when the problems could start so need to keep a check, hence 2 more booked in. 
I personally would much rather Beanie be monitored once I am deemed "high risk".
Is there a health reason you are having scans?


----------



## missmayhem

recurrant early MC
i have a mild (very very mild) form of spina bifida, then again so does a large percentage of the UK only they don't know about it as they never fell off a horse and needed x-ray'd most people who have it never even know
high BMI


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

I didn't know that re Spina Bifida - interesting!
I think it's good that you are both being monitored -then they can catch anything early. It's a pain but for the best - in my opinion anyway!
Hope they continue to be clear


----------



## rocketb

cranberry987 said:


> stay away from the scary forums!

+1 on that!

I got this growth scan because I have a SUA (single umbilical artery) which can cause growth problems. This ultrasound told us that the SUA doesn't seem to be an issue because baby is ahead and big, but the high levels of amniotic fluid sent me back to Dr Google to read about more scary complications. I almost wish I hadn't had the scan! I have our regular appt with my OBGYN on wednesday and will be sure to bring it up.

I'm sure all our babies will come out fine...and more worries will soon take the place of the current ones. *sigh*


----------



## cranberry987

the amount of crap they throw at us when pregnant, honesty half of the stuff is so unnecessary but not like the money theyd save would be put into anything useful, it would just be pissed down the drain on other stupid more expensive tests so may as well have em.


----------



## lynnikins

hey girls im back after a LONG weekend 6 hours driving up to Scarborough on friday then back yesterday my head is still sore from the 30 min long tantrum EJ had when we left caus he was overtired and had refused to eat anything


----------



## mummydeb

missmayhem said:


> recurrant early MC
> i have a mild (very very mild) form of spina bifida, then again so does a large percentage of the UK only they don't know about it as they never fell off a horse and needed x-ray'd most people who have it never even know
> high BMI

my mum told me i have a mild form of spina bifida but iv never heard anything from the docs or asked about it or had any problems. can it be a problem when pregnant? see my specialist on the 19th should i mention this?
my mum said ill just be hunched back when im elderly :/


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem i think personally its better to have 2 growth scans so they can take a measurement of the rate of growth rather than just one measurment which could be wayyyyy off then at least if they have 2 then they can see how much baby is growing each week


----------



## cranberry987

i had to make a massive fuss yday as they hadnt booked my 32w scan, i dont even bloody want it! dh does tho so im allowing them to do it they thought i was just making it up to get an extra scan as the consultant hadnt ordered it. seriously, will there be no appointment where they dont mess something up?!


----------



## mummylove

I av the hospital today wiv the physic about my SPD


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Helen - that's ridiculous! I can't believe every appt causes so much aggro! Great for the BP! How are your sugar levels keeping? Mine have been stable for a few months now so hopefully not affecting LO! They have warned me the will prob increase soon though and therefore insulin will need to increase - wait and see I guess!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

oh and I can't remember how to copy a signature - I want the Dec snowflake... can anyone help pls?


----------



## cranberry987

my sugars are fine actually, have to vary the insulin ofc depending on what i eat but its been quite stable for a while now - the shingles made me have to use more but that seems to be finished with so im reducing it back down. my average level (hba1c) since 0w pregnant is still 5.2 so almost low. growth scan was normal, bp normal,everything normal apart from the fuss which they make over every bloody thing!

gawd tho, i swam and did aqua yday for the first time in about 3 weeks, felt totally broken afterwards. will go back friday and try to work up to 3 times a week from there. arse muscles were killing me!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Excellent - glad to hear it!
I did aqua aerobics on Sat and been in quite a bit of discomfort around bump since. Been a bit worried that the jumping up and down is starting labour!! Hope not.....


----------



## cranberry987

I have to hold my bump for any jiggling tbh. If there's any actual jumping like up down up down then avoid that. It's fun but I don't like being out done by the 80yo women now :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks everyone :D

So I went to my MW appoinment on Friday and my BP was _raised_ again (120/84) personally I don't think thats too high but they wanted me to go back in on monday for another bp check.
While I was there I mentioned about my WBC and found out my Dr is an idiot!! :dohh:
My WBC would be very high....if I wasn't pregnant!!!!! Its on the high end of normal for a pregnant woman!! So I have nothing to worry about and I don't need another blood test!! :happydance:


Pudding had a day of no movement of Sunday so we ended up in the delivery ward for monitoring. As soon as the MW attached the trace pudding got hiccups for us all to hear and started wiggling!! What a pain in the bum!! At least he/she was okay :)

My BP was checked on Sunday too and was normal.

Had to go to DAU on Monday for a follow up scan to check the fluid and blood flow were fine, which they were :) and my BP was NORMAL AGAIN!!!!


I'm starting to think my MW just can't take my BP as whenever anyone else does it its normal lol!!


We just have to get this growth scan out of the way with on Thurs, then I can start to relax :)

OH, DD and I are off on our hols on Friday too so looking forward to that :)


----------



## cranberry987

isnt 120/80 normal at this stage? /84 doesnt seem that much drama at all. really its probably just the stress of the midwife raising it.

glad everything was ok at the DAU

where are you going on hols? we just had a week in the lake district and went to the blackpool illiuminations, not v exotic but it was cheap and stupid fun. i couldnt have managed anything more exciting tbh as i was knackered half the time from walking round stuff!


----------



## tannembaum

We're only going to weymouth, staying in a caravan in haven. Dd will enjoy it and that's the main reason we're going, so she can have a last holiday with mummy and daddy :)


----------



## cranberry987

ooh we went to haven in the lake district. never been to one and i was expecting a lot more cheese but it was ace. the caravan was like an old persons bungalow with little duck figuirines :rofl: swimming pool and ensuite with a bath, was ace for £100!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oOoOoOo I forgot about this place... how is everyone??

Not long now... anyone scared like me lol

xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Yup terrified. Totally cool about the birth but really, it's the actual baby which scares me. They're bringing some into our nct class next week too! Scary things


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

haha im just scared about the birth.. so excited to have my daughter here :D


----------



## missmayhem

hope everyone is well........ i'm busy nesting.... such a good feeling to clean


----------



## tannembaum

Lol Helen! Dd is 16 months but you're welcome to look after her for an hour, she's far worse than a newborn:haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Noooo! I'm not a baby hater or anything, I just have like never held one and I talk to kids like they're adults.


----------



## tannembaum

I don't think there's anything wrong with talking to them like adults. Also holding someone elses baby is so different to your own. I still get nervous holding newborns but had no worries with dd and she was SO tiny!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hehe i didnt think u were chick. and yeah other ppls babies r fine, you can give them back lol. 
I guess growing up around small children from a young age has helped me be more prepaired. :) youl be fine


----------



## lynnikins

im just scared we wont have anything ready for this baby lol, got so much to do and a house to sort out and got to get out and wash all the baby clothes still lol but my PGP has me in agony by the time lunch is over each day and ive got at least one toddler into bed for a nap that i cant face doing stuff


----------



## rocketb

Mrs B mum2b said:


> oh and I can't remember how to copy a signature - I want the Dec snowflake... can anyone help pls?

Go look at the very first post in the thread. Pingu has instructions posted at the bottom of the first post.


----------



## lynnikins

cant believe its less than 8 wks till EDD lol so in 10wks baby will probably most defo be here


----------



## tannembaum

So I have my growth scan tomorrow afternoon. Trying not to think about the growth aspect of the scan atm. What does everyone think pudding is going to be, a girl or boy?


----------



## lynnikins

i think boy, 
my growth scan is monday


----------



## mummylove

I want a growth scan lol

If i ask MW when i av my appointment in 2 weeks would she give me one?


----------



## tannembaum

Lol not unless there's a reason.
I'm only having mine because puddings head was too small at my 20week scan and wasn't even registering on the scale. Also dd had pretty much stopped growing at 37 weeks last time but That was mainly because of pre eclampsia.


----------



## mummylove

I had a growth scan with DD. Dont know why they gave me one cus she was always measuring spot on and nothing was wrong. But with DD i was seeing consultant and a MW but this time i just see a MW


----------



## missmayhem

hello all, well i'm off to hospital on monday, for emergancy growth scan. pepper is measuring full term by fundal height

MW didn;t wan to wait till my booked one at 34 weeks, also BP is up, but i bet thats due to the news of measure full term


arggggg fun and games


----------



## cranberry987

They don't just do growth scans for no reason. If you mentioned previous problems in your pregnancy at booking in they should take these on board tho. Or were you just scanned because of fundal height?


----------



## missmayhem

cranberry987 said:


> They don't just do growth scans for no reason. If you mentioned previous problems in your pregnancy at booking in they should take these on board tho. Or were you just scanned because of fundal height?

were you refering to me??


----------



## cranberry987

No sorry one above


----------



## missmayhem

i thought so as we had talked about it before, was wondering if your baby brain was as good as mine


----------



## mummylove

cranberry987 said:


> They don't just do growth scans for no reason. If you mentioned previous problems in your pregnancy at booking in they should take these on board tho. Or were you just scanned because of fundal height?

She measured on the spot all the time. I think i might of got it cus of my medical condition


----------



## cranberry987

And your current mw is aware? Should be fine then. But my mw is useless so I've ignored everything she's said/done.


----------



## mummylove

Its on my notes about my medical condition but they aint said anything about growth scan yet. Plus im measuring 2cm ahead


----------



## Sweedot

I had my growth scan last week and I was measuring spot on during my appointments....she just said it's a good idea to have one, everything came back perfect....didn't seem overly necessary to me but more for reassurance....anyway, I always like seeing bubs.


----------



## lynnikins

well i got a moses basket just need to wash the bedding, i figured there was no way id fit the cot in our room because we have built in bedside drawers but i can move a moses basket easily to get in and out of bed myself


----------



## mummydeb

anyone no how i can blag the specalist to let me have a growth scan lol there strict here and im seeing a specalist cause of previous pregnant having pih, pre e and a pph so really just seeing him for reasurance but i would love a growth scan, i had so many scans with dd its strange only having 2 this time


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies hope we have all had a nice weekend.......

i've half sorted out our Bedroom ready to move into the other room... got under the bed sorted, the bed cleaned with dettol, and the room all hoovered, the dust and dog hair under the bed was revolting..... but the dogs aren't allowed upstairs....

MW been out this morning and my BP is back down so she's pleased


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins good look at ur scan today. Are u gonna try find out the sex


----------



## lynnikins

yeah im gonna try,


----------



## mummylove

Really hope u get to find out and good luck


----------



## xdan.iellex

Hi Everyone :hi:

Im Due 11th December - Team :pink:

May i join?? :blush:

Hope everyones well :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone, just realised i haven't been on this thread for ages so i have missed loads!

Hope everyone is doing well, i'm just looking forward to my little man arriving in 7 weeks or so, hoping a little sooner :) 

Nursery is half ready, its just without any blue at mo as we're keeping the sex a secret from family and friends!:haha:

Goodluck lynnikins with your scan, hope you get to find out the sex :)


----------



## cranberry987

baby has shrunk lol. was 33w at 27w and 31w today. really i dont see why they bother doing fundal height as its so ridiculously innaccurate.

last nct evening class tonight and theyre bringing the babies in. gahh!


----------



## Munchkinn_

Hi, cant belive ive only just found this!
Im due December 1st with a yellow bundle.. add me pleaseee :D
Hope everyones had a good pregnancy so far! 
:flower:


----------



## lynnikins

Its a boy


----------



## missmayhem

hope everyone is feeling well i don't know about you all but today i am shattered i have no energy at all


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> hope everyone is feeling well i don't know about you all but today i am shattered i have no energy at all

right now about the same, i didnt sleep well if at all last night, but ive managed to get the nappies washed, jelly in the fridge, children fed and put for nap and carrot and apple muffins made and the kitchen tidied just about to put the dishwasher on as well and debating cooking up the Ragu for dinner while the boys arent in my hair


----------



## missmayhem

i'm shattered just thinking about your day Lynn


----------



## lynnikins

lol well i thought id celebrate DH's new job with the muffins lol plus im a total sucker for sweet treats atm


----------



## rocketb

Congrats Lynnikins! 3 Boys! At least you know what to expect and should be able to reuse clothing and toys from the other boys.


----------



## NDH

Ooh carrot and apple muffins sound nice! Once I'm able to resupply my baking ingredients I'm going to have to make some :)


----------



## lynnikins

they dont take much to make, 
flour, baking powder, cinnamon, brown sugar, salt, eggs, salad/vege oil,vanilla essence and of course 3 grated carrots and one large grated apple ( about 2 cups total of apple and carrot combined ) nice and easy


----------



## missmayhem

shhh i am getting hungry now lol!!!

temperature has dropped suddenly in the UK and i for one love it, was cold in bed last night but loved walkin the dogs in the crisp air


----------



## lynnikins

lol i am hungry got to sort lunch out but i stupidly opened the door to a survey lady from the council and made an excuse bout having to change a poo slposion which wasnt true at the time but is now thanks to EJ lol and she said she would pop back and i really dont want to deal with her i have lots to do


----------



## Sweedot

33 weeks today! eeeeeep

getting so stressed out....


----------



## cranberry987

Did my birth plan with my doula the other day. It's in my journal if you wanna have a look. There's a hb and a hospital birth one. Also a list for the birthing bag/box

Feeling v weird in pelvis last few days. Baby is somewhere strange down there. Have growth scan Monday so maybe that'll show something useful if he stays there. Journal is in my sig but won't post now as I'm on phone. Look at previous pages if you wanna squizz


----------



## EstelSeren

I've had a busy day today! Watched my friend's toddlers in soft play for an hour or so whilst she went swimming, which was great fun even though I had to tell the older one off for wanting to play 'pushy-pushy' with his brother and the little girl who was there! I think I would have enjoyed it more if I hadn't been so worried about baby, who'd been virtually MIA since Tuesday night! Ended up going in for monitoring and, of course, this is when she decided to get really active again! :dohh: On the plus side, my husband finally got to hear her heartbeat, which ranged from 129 bpm to 170 bpm (though it mostly settled at around 140 bpm!). Found out that she's still/ back in breech though. I know she's still got plenty of time to turn head down but she spins quite a lot and has ended up breech at both times she's been checked in the last fortnight! :dohh: I'm also really excited for some really close friends whose baby girl will be making an appearance tomorrow- friend found out late last week that her baby's breech and that she's going to have a c-section tomorrow! Another friend, who's due in January, is also having a planned c-section! Hopefully, my little darling will want to be different from the group and let me have a natural delivery!

Hope everyone else is doing well! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## missmayhem

good morning ladies i hope you are all well...... i've really started to feel seriously pregnant in the last few days, now i understand why people try to naturally induce babies.....


i feel constantly sick due to her kicking my tummy!! constantly burping which is not nice for anybody and really really heavy, moving in bed is now a battle!!

i tell you never again will i take for granted

jeans
underwired bra's
a decent nights sleep
being able to get out the bath in one move
being able to roll over in bed
reaching the kitchen sink
being able eat without spill half of it over me
walking the dogs
putting my socks and shoes on


----------



## Living life

Hi
I am tiff I am due on 25th of december. With my 5th. It's a girl.


----------



## lynnikins

MM i know what you mean i struggled with my socks this morning, my trainers are done up tight enough to stay on but loose enough i can just shove my feet in them lol


----------



## mummylove

Does anyone know how that lady who had he bubba at 27 weeks is doing and how baby is? Cant remember her name


----------



## butterpecan

:wave: Hello there.

I'm expecting my second child, a daughter, on December 30.


----------



## Zombers

Hello! My names Rachel and we're expecting our first child on December 25th. :)


----------



## lynnikins

isnt the babys name Juno? not sure on the mothers name im not subscribed to her journal anymore.

welcome Rachel


----------



## tannembaum

It was jen wasn't it?

I had good news from our growth scan last week. puddings head is still on the small side but its within the 2nd centile now :) The rest of pudding is growing amazingly! Tummy and legs are right on the dates, which makes me think she might be bigger than dd1!!!!!! I'm very glad of that as it might make bfing easier :)

Oh and if you haven't guessed pudding is defo a girl :) the only problem is we cannot agree on a name!! Eek!


----------



## tannembaum

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/584670-beanie-take-2-d.html
I think this was the lady.


----------



## mummylove

tannembaum said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/584670-beanie-take-2-d.html
> I think this was the lady.

Thanks


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to all the new snowflakes. I will add you to the list :)

xx


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies, how are you all doing? Are you nearly ready for your LO's arrival? Have you started Christmas shopping? We have just moved into our new house so things are pretty hectic atm, so much to do and so little time x


----------



## Living life

Pingu said:


> Hello Ladies, how are you all doing? Are you nearly ready for your LO's arrival? Have you started Christmas shopping? We have just moved into our new house so things are pretty hectic atm, so much to do and so little time x

I am doing great. We are all most ready for the bub. Just need to wait for her cot to arrive and then paint it pink and I will be ready for her arrive!! :yipee:

I have just buying the big xmas presents for my kids and DH. Kids and DH are getting bikes. And I get a new baby lol!!


----------



## NDH

Yes Jen and Juno were both doing well on her last update. A real fighter.

Tann, I'm glad to hear your little girl is growing well even if she is on the small side.

Pingu, I haven't been able to even think of Christmas shopping yet! DH was unemployed for 4 1/2 months, but now he's working again we're hoping to be able to start thinking of Christmas shopping (though baby stuff we still need takes priority obviously). Fortunately though (but also sadly) we don't have much family around and they'll all be more than happy to accept the first baby in the family as their Christmas present :haha: I have two nephews overseas to shop for though.


----------



## Living life

Hi

Sorry I am due to have bub #4.


----------



## Living life

Were I am it will be summer. 3 months of hot, hot and very super hot weather. Feb is very, very, super, super hot!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

I did all my shopping in tkmaxx and john lewis two weeks ago. Took an hour. Was lovely. Not bought for dh yet but he always wants stupid shit anyway so he can just buy it himself. If I don't get a fantabulous present off him then i won't be happy tho. Spending nearly the entire year preggo and book tokens? Not rly

Stressing about the inlaws tonight. They're so judgemental and ignorant. They judge a birthing centre to be perfectly fine but a home birth is like juggling with knives coated in poison or something. Only difference is that it's my mess to clear up! Oh and an extra 0.6 miles to transfer if needed. If it was my family I could tell em where to go but it's dh who should be shutting em up. He never does tho and I just have to listen to it. Whereas SIL is have an elcs against the advice of her consultant and this is mega safe and sensible apparently!! *gahh brain pops*


----------



## tannembaum

I finished my Christmas shopping last month for dd and oh :)
I've been so organised as I was in and out of hospital from 28 weeks last time, so I wanted everything sorted for dd just incase. I just need to buy something for my mum, nephew, uncle, mil and bil but that wont break the bank so I'll wait till next month to get those bits :)


----------



## lynnikins

im probably gonna pick up some stuff through Avon , nothing big as our budget will be tight this year gonna end up sending OH out to get stuff i think if i cant manage it


----------



## butterpecan

I have done about 80% of my Christmas shopping and my aim is to be finished completely by the end of November. I'm currently online looking for decorations.

People keep asking me if I'd rather have Bump before Christmas, but I'm not really sure to be honest!


----------



## lynnikins

i want to have baby actually around its due date rather than 10+days after caus i want to get baking done after the baby is here, i dont make christmas cake caus nobody in this house eats fruitcake lol but i will be doing gingerbread and shortbread and other baking


----------



## butterpecan

I think I might get a couple of presents to wrap just in case Girl Bump does arrive before Christmas Day!


----------



## queenlavera

I just have to get xmas gifts for our Moms and my nephew. I will get one gift to wrap and put under the tree for LO. DH and I gifts are LO. :) 
I won't be allowed to go past my DD, my OB said she would be looking to induce anywhere from 12/12-12/19. So LO will be here definitely before Christmas. I have his room almost done but now my main concern is unpacking we just moved into a new house, it sucks because I don't have the energy to get stuff done but I want it done anyway.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey everyone just thought I would come on and see how everyone was doing. Not long for everyone to go now. Juno is doing well, I would have been coming 32 weeks this Wednesday so she'll be considered a 32 week premmie now. She's gotten loads bigger and aside from a few hiccups she is doing brilliantly. She was 2lbs 14oz at her last weigh in so fully expecting her to be at least 3lbs at her next one on Monday. She's super cute, have attached a recent pic of her. She's starting to look more like a newborn these days. XOXO
 



Attached Files:







Image0214.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8









Image0224.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummydeb

congratualtions shes beautiful :)


----------



## missmayhem

totally knackered again today but went shopping for pepper, just a few sleep suits to pick up tomorrow and we should have all the clothes we need till pepper reaches 3 months


----------



## mummylove

Jen1802 said:


> Hey everyone just thought I would come on and see how everyone was doing. Not long for everyone to go now. Juno is doing well, I would have been coming 32 weeks this Wednesday so she'll be considered a 32 week premmie now. She's gotten loads bigger and aside from a few hiccups she is doing brilliantly. She was 2lbs 14oz at her last weigh in so fully expecting her to be at least 3lbs at her next one on Monday. She's super cute, have attached a recent pic of her. She's starting to look more like a newborn these days. XOXO

Aww hun she is beautiful.

Im glad she is doing better and hope shes home with u soon :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

Jen1802 said:


> Hey everyone just thought I would come on and see how everyone was doing. Not long for everyone to go now. Juno is doing well, I would have been coming 32 weeks this Wednesday so she'll be considered a 32 week premmie now. She's gotten loads bigger and aside from a few hiccups she is doing brilliantly. She was 2lbs 14oz at her last weigh in so fully expecting her to be at least 3lbs at her next one on Monday. She's super cute, have attached a recent pic of her. She's starting to look more like a newborn these days. XOXO

Awww Juno is beautiful. Glad she is doing well xx


----------



## Pingu

Good to see everyone is getting ready for Christmas. I have finished shopping for my daughter but now need to start on everyone else. Hoping to be finished by the end of November. I have started washing little mans clothes today and have started to think about packing my hospital bag. My daughter came just over 3 weeks early and we wasn't prepared so want to be this time! xx


----------



## missmayhem

Jen she is beautiful! amazing to think thats what pepper looks like inside of me, or well similar, pepper obviously doesn't have your husbands nose lol


----------



## tannembaum

Glad she is doing well jen! Hope you and the rest of your family are well too!

Ive made all my lists but cant get anything ready till we move in two weeks. Its driving me crazy as I want to nest so bad lol


----------



## butterpecan

Oh Jen, your daughter is beautiful, and I love the name Juno.

Congratulations.


----------



## Tigger79

Well I have had an eventful week I had a bleed and went into early labour last Thursday at 34 weeks so spent 24 hours on the delivery suite, had lots of meds to stop the contractions so they had enoughtime to get the required amount of steroids into me to help little man. With already having 3 c sections they wouldn't let me go anywhere but since I am only having a few contractions an hour now not every 3 mins I was allowed home this morning. I am on bedrest now but he is gonna come early just hoping he holds on for another 3 weeks then we won't need to go to special care. Good to hear everyone is ok x


----------



## tannembaum

Gosh, scary! Glad youre home and well. I hope he hangs in There a little longer. Try and rest as much as possible :)


----------



## NDH

Aww Jen, Juno looks amazing - she's looking less and less like a preemie already.

Tiger, what a scary day for you - I hope for all the best for you and little man.


----------



## lynnikins

Tigger , hope that bubs hangs on a bit longer,

i had a revisit from the morning sickness this morning, thankfully before i ate anything and its settled down now but it wasnt plesant with a big bump and all brought back memories from my last 2 pregnancies where the MS lasted all 41+wks


----------



## lynnikins

Tigger , hope that bubs hangs on a bit longer,

i had a revisit from the morning sickness this morning, thankfully before i ate anything and its settled down now but it wasnt plesant with a big bump and all brought back memories from my last 2 pregnancies where the MS lasted all 41+wks


----------



## mummylove

Tigger79 said:


> Well I have had an eventful week I had a bleed and went into early labour last Thursday at 34 weeks so spent 24 hours on the delivery suite, had lots of meds to stop the contractions so they had enoughtime to get the required amount of steroids into me to help little man. With already having 3 c sections they wouldn't let me go anywhere but since I am only having a few contractions an hour now not every 3 mins I was allowed home this morning. I am on bedrest now but he is gonna come early just hoping he holds on for another 3 weeks then we won't need to go to special care. Good to hear everyone is ok x

Glad ur hope and really hope ur little man stay put :hug: jsut take it easy


----------



## Pingu

Tigger79 said:


> Well I have had an eventful week I had a bleed and went into early labour last Thursday at 34 weeks so spent 24 hours on the delivery suite, had lots of meds to stop the contractions so they had enoughtime to get the required amount of steroids into me to help little man. With already having 3 c sections they wouldn't let me go anywhere but since I am only having a few contractions an hour now not every 3 mins I was allowed home this morning. I am on bedrest now but he is gonna come early just hoping he holds on for another 3 weeks then we won't need to go to special care. Good to hear everyone is ok x

:hugs: Hope your little man holds on for longer xx


----------



## lynnikins

sorry bout the double post earlier i didnt spot it lol.

im still feeling rough and have a mountain of stuff to do upstairs but no energy at all


----------



## Sweedot

congrats on your baby jen!


----------



## mummydeb

tiger-hope your baby stays put for a few more weeks :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Tigger79 said:


> Well I have had an eventful week I had a bleed and went into early labour last Thursday at 34 weeks so spent 24 hours on the delivery suite, had lots of meds to stop the contractions so they had enoughtime to get the required amount of steroids into me to help little man. With already having 3 c sections they wouldn't let me go anywhere but since I am only having a few contractions an hour now not every 3 mins I was allowed home this morning. I am on bedrest now but he is gonna come early just hoping he holds on for another 3 weeks then we won't need to go to special care. Good to hear everyone is ok x

I'll keep everything crossed he stays in another 3 weeks! Its so scary going into premature labour but if the worst does happen and he turns up a little earlier than expected those steroid injections work wonders and the SCBU and NICU staff are wonderful and total experts plus babies born at 34 weeks plus usually have a very, very short stay in neo natal. My friend had her baby at 33 weeks and had her home within 3 weeks. Good luck! xo


----------



## missmayhem

ahhhh all excited...... my pram is on its way home with OH


----------



## Nichole

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well! I guess I have to leave this group now, my snowflake turned into a pumpkin! Lol, my baby boy was born prematurely this morning at 32w 2d. He's is doing okay though. Good luck to everyone else! <3


----------



## lynnikins

omg another really early arrival, congrats hunni, glad your both doing ok


----------



## Jen1802

Nichole said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well! I guess I have to leave this group now, my snowflake turned into a pumpkin! Lol, my baby boy was born prematurely this morning at 32w 2d. He's is doing okay though. Good luck to everyone else! <3

Join the club! :thumbup: I suspect our babies knew they were due near Christmas and didn't fancy possibly getting stiffed on birthday presents! lol. I would have been 32 weeks today so our babies are probably roughly similar sizes. My daughter was born nearly 6 weeks ago, she must have wanted to be a September star! xo


----------



## rocketb

Nichole said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well! I guess I have to leave this group now, my snowflake turned into a pumpkin! Lol, my baby boy was born prematurely this morning at 32w 2d. He's is doing okay though. Good luck to everyone else! <3

Congrats! Keep us updated on how your little pumpkin is doing.


----------



## NDH

Thanks for the update Nichole! I can't believe you're online updating us the same day you had your preemie! I'm glad he's doing well - 32 week+ preemies have a good track record so I'm sure he'll be fine. 

No more preemies in this thread though, do you hear me babies?


----------



## Nichole

They keep him in icu, so it frees up a lot of my time. I have nothing to do but make updates lol. He's doing absolutely amazing. They haven't had to give him oxygen, he's breathing on his own. They said he's big for a preemie! And I got to change his diaper twice and take his temperature once today!


----------



## lynnikins

NDH, cant mine come at just 37wks though lol i dont want to see the other side of 40wks again


----------



## tannembaum

40 weeks is fine by me! I want my pudding well cooked :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol by my scan then this one should be well cooked already lol hes measuring a decent size lol, i dont mind getting to term but it would be nice to be able to do some Christmas stuff and go to DH's work Christmas party (10days after my due date ) and stuff like that, i want to go iceskating while the rinks are open and DH wont get so much leave if baby comes late


----------



## NDH

37 weeks is an acceptable arrival time yes (not for my baby, mind! S/he can't come before boxing day! Lol).


----------



## Jen1802

That made me LOL NDH! Hopefully all the rest of the December Snowflakes will listen to you! That's brilliant Nichole! Its amazing how well these little preemies can cope, thank god for the advances in medical science, that's all I can say, god knows what we would have done without it! xox


----------



## missmayhem

hope everyone has a nice weekend, i plan to do one final massive and move bedrooms..... 

get the place shipshape ready for peppers arrival

then watch OH undo all the hard work


----------



## lynnikins

lol i plan to get a mcdonals pancakes breakfast tomorrow with a few hashbrowns then get the washing churning through got a load of colours and one of whites then about 3 loads of babyclothing to do then run the hover around upstairs or make DH do it lol and i'll make DH mow the lawn if its good weather and take the boys to the playground since we didnt make it today


----------



## missmayhem

hoovering is the worst thing you can do with SPD my physio told me to avoid at all costs. easier said than done


----------



## tannembaum

Haha! I just had a "shit did my waters just break?" Moment!!!
Turns out (tmi) it was just a LOT of discharge, enough to soak my underwear AND jeans!!!


----------



## tannembaum

We're moving house next weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yay!!! So excited!! SO much to do though!


----------



## rocketb

My parents are doing a big pumpkin carving party on Saturday. I'll be helping with the decorating and hosting. They live an hour away, so DH and I will probably stay the night up there Saturday. It's a lot of fun, but a lot of work.


----------



## lynnikins

im out doing Street Pastors duty for the last night im doing it ( till baby is sleeping through anyway ) tomorrow night, will be intersting since DH organized our babysitter who he has to get up at 8am to take home on Sunday morning so im not gonna get much sleep since we wont be home till 5ish then have to get Her home so i'll have to be up with the boys anyway, gonna need that nap Sunday afternoon


----------



## xAmberLFCx

5 weeks to go!!!!! woohoooooo :happydance:


----------



## tannembaum

You lucky thing! :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hehe, I know...I'm kinda glad im due at the start of Dec coz i know he will be here before Xmas, my hospital let you go 12 days over so it would be around 14th dec if i got induced! x


----------



## mummydeb

im due 19th well mw says 22nd im going by scan date but if i go over they will leave me till the latest 2nd/4th jan :'( hopefully satistics are right and 2nd babys come on average 8 days early. oh is hoping baby will be late so we can get xmas out the way without the sleepless nights :haha:


----------



## mummylove

I really hope i dont av to be induced


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Hi :hi:
I'm due dec 5th with a little boy:blue: & this is also baby #1


----------



## missmayhem

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, OH moved the beds today so we get to sleep in the bigger room, were the cot fits beside our bed. cannot believe in as little as 3 weeks a baby could be in there


----------



## Pingu

Nichole said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well! I guess I have to leave this group now, my snowflake turned into a pumpkin! Lol, my baby boy was born prematurely this morning at 32w 2d. He's is doing okay though. Good luck to everyone else! <3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Lizzy73

Hi all. I'm due December 21st with my first (and probably only!) baby. A little girl. Grace Marie. I can't wait to meet you poppet. xxx


----------



## DG1984

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well :)

I'm due December 29th, so could be a December or January 2012 baby. This is our first :)


----------



## NDH

DG1984 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well :)
> 
> I'm due December 29th, so could be a December or January 2012 baby. This is our first :)

That's the same due date as me :) Noah is also a name that I've wanted for a boy for years, but unfortunately DH didn't agree to it :(


----------



## lynnikins

anyone want some practice being a mummy?


----------



## mummylove

I was sick last night :(

Really cant wait to av little man i want my life bk to normal


----------



## rocketb

lynnikins said:


> anyone want some practice being a mummy?

Heh! Are EJ and Nate acting up? Ready to give them away for some quiet time?


----------



## missmayhem

what is it with men??? arrrggg they sit and watch TV whilst we do all the cleaning very clearly struggling, then when we get pissed off they get all upset and offended!!!


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mummylove

I love my OH to bits but sometimes i feel if he dont start helping me i might as well be on my own


----------



## lynnikins

rocketb said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> anyone want some practice being a mummy?
> 
> Heh! Are EJ and Nate acting up? Ready to give them away for some quiet time?Click to expand...

no but i only got like 2 hours sleep lol , street pastors duty was only ment to last 10pm-4am but with the clocks going back we ended up out an extra hour and i was up and down off the pavement helping a young bi-polar girl who was very upset over her phone being stolen for that whole extra hour so my PGP was a nightmare yesterday. Thankfully after DH took the babysitter home he came back and got the kids and went out for a while and let me sleep then we both got an afternoon nap while the boys napped too so feel much better even though we both had horrible broken sleep last night


----------



## mummydeb

missmayhem said:


> what is it with men??? arrrggg they sit and watch TV whilst we do all the cleaning very clearly struggling, then when we get pissed off they get all upset and offended!!!
> 
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

your oh sounds like mine lol but computer instead of tv


----------



## rocketb

Ugh- I've had hints of this for the past week, but today baby is really pushing into my lower ribs on the right side. It's pretty much been nonstop today. I guess it just gets worse from here...

So, an exciting thought: In about 10 days, the first of the December due date ladies will be full-term!


----------



## windbloom

Can you ladies _believe_ how quickly our month is creeping up?! :shock:


----------



## NDH

windbloom said:


> Can you ladies _believe_ how quickly our month is creeping up?! :shock:

:ignore::ignore::ignore:
Lalalalala I can't hear you! :haha:
I have so much to do still and I'm not ready to be thinking about the end just yet. I'll be over the moon whenever LO arrives I'm sure, but I'm glad that I'm not due til the end of the month.


----------



## windbloom

NDH said:


> windbloom said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies _believe_ how quickly our month is creeping up?! :shock:
> 
> :ignore::ignore::ignore:
> Lalalalala I can't hear you! :haha:
> I have so much to do still and I'm not ready to be thinking about the end just yet. I'll be over the moon whenever LO arrives I'm sure, but I'm glad that I'm not due til the end of the month.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tell me about it!! Am feeling the same way myself - even though Im not a first time mummy, ive definitely got the first time mummy jitters anyways, plus we've still a bunch to get ready as well... now if only I felt like getting off my ass and doing things!! :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

I am so fucking upset right now!!!!
MIL has told EVERYONE we're having a little girl!!!
I didn't want anyone to know, FFS I didn't even want to know!!
She told everyone I was pregnant when I was 5 weeks gone and now she has fucked up something that I wanted to be a lovely surprise!!!


----------



## missmayhem

oh hun so sorry your MIL has screwed up again....... i'd seriously consider revenge, such as not telling her your in labour or anything so she cannot spread that. also i'd have a right go at her, how selfish are some people

congrats on your little girl thou! 



i'm feeling shattered today, think i'm coming down with something


----------



## rocketb

tannembaum said:


> I am so fucking upset right now!!!!
> MIL has told EVERYONE we're having a little girl!!!
> I didn't want anyone to know, FFS I didn't even want to know!!
> She told everyone I was pregnant when I was 5 weeks gone and now she has fucked up something that I wanted to be a lovely surprise!!!

:hugs:

My Mom is just like that. I try not to tell her anything I don't want the whole world to hear, because I know that whatever tidbits she gets will quickly get blabbed to everyone she knows. *sigh*.


----------



## lovingmom2

Got some great news from my doctor last week. 

I am going to try to have a VBAC. 

I was dreading have a c-section again and I was told since my weight is so great (Only 8 pounds) and the baby is measuring so good she thinks I can! 

My first labor was 24 hours - natural
My second was 26 hours and then a c-section (My old doctor felt I was to tired to go on! BS!!!! She was tired of waiting!) 

I switched doctors and I have faith that I can have a natural birth again!!!!


Crossing my fingers that I don't have to do both again!!!!


----------



## NDH

Oh Tann! I'm sure she's excited but I can't believe she'd pass on news that clearly isn't hers to share. That is so rotten of her :(. 

Lovingmom, good luck with your VBAC :flower:. I'm glad you've found a supportive doctor :)


----------



## lynnikins

lovingmom2 said:


> Got some great news from my doctor last week.
> 
> I am going to try to have a VBAC.
> 
> I was dreading have a c-section again and I was told since my weight is so great (Only 8 pounds) and the baby is measuring so good she thinks I can!
> 
> My first labor was 24 hours - natural
> My second was 26 hours and then a c-section (My old doctor felt I was to tired to go on! BS!!!! She was tired of waiting!)
> 
> I switched doctors and I have faith that I can have a natural birth again!!!!
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers that I don't have to do both again!!!!

good luck with the vbac

Tannebaum, sorry your MIL is being a pain, i just dont tell my MIL anything that i dont want the whole world knowing


----------



## mommax3

Hey ladies I just came along and found this group :) wanted to know if i could hang in there for our short wait with you lovely ladies? Im so excited and I feel like time is going so slow maybe having other ladies who are due the same time to talk to will help it along some


----------



## rocketb

mommax3 said:


> Hey ladies I just came along and found this group :) wanted to know if i could hang in there for our short wait with you lovely ladies? Im so excited and I feel like time is going so slow maybe having other ladies who are due the same time to talk to will help it along some

Welcome! Love the Halloween costume on your avatar pic!


----------



## missmayhem

have a good weekend everyone!! i'm resting and cleaning today, the two don't go well together, but if i don't get the stuff moved out of her cot we'll be co sleeping


----------



## lcgoodac

Im starting to get impatient now i just want my little man to be here! I have another 6 weeks to go till my due date! who else is feeling like this?! x


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

lcgoodac said:


> Im starting to get impatient now i just want my little man to be here! I have another 6 weeks to go till my due date! who else is feeling like this?! x

this is funny because I posted a thread about this earlyer I'm starting to get very very impatient :dohh:


----------



## mummylove

I am so totally ready to meet my little man.


----------



## lynnikins

im ready to meet this baby, i have no idea how im gonna cope with doing the nursery run with my PGP ive got 2 mornings off a week caus DH can take him but we might have to sort something out with DH's work so he can start late 3 mornings and take him those mornings too


----------



## missmayhem

yep no idea how i could last till xmas like this........ no freaking way, hopefully 3 weeks and LO will make an arrival, 3 weeks is my aim, but 3 weeks never changes, it was 3 weeks last week and next week guess what, i'll be aiming for 3 weeks


----------



## EstelSeren

I am looking forward to having her here and I think it'll be even more pronounced when I meet my friends' new LO when they visit at the end of the week! I'm really looking forward to that tbh! I'm also looking forward to my antenatal classes on Saturday and my next appointment on Monday (which will be particularly nice as midwife's coming to me!) and hopefully having a bump photo shoot next week some time! I need lots of stuff to look forward to as I've done something to my foot that's caused it to be bruised and painful and I don't know what it is that I've done, and I found my first stretch marks this morning (just 2 tiny purple one's around my appendix scar and a few silvery lines near there, but still!)! Plus baby's still breech and doesn't seem to want to move out of that position for to long- she always finds her way back there! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## mummylove

Is anyone gonna try bring on labour once they hit 37 weeks?


----------



## missmayhem

i won;t try and bring it one as such but i will be preparing my body with more EPO and RLT. 


plus i have clary sage, i will be using it as i find it very very relaxing, it usually helps me sleep which right now would be amazing


----------



## mommax3

I am sooo ready and time is def. dragging now! Im going to walk and use my stability ball my friend says that this hellped her bring on contractions and helped work the baby into position. Im going to be having a csection but they want to schedule it on my oldest sons bday which stinks so Im hoping to make this happen before then.


----------



## NDH

I'm starting to feel more prepared and ready for bub to arrive (but not for 5 weeks minimum!). Task for the end of next week is to finally get the nursery sorted out. The problem is our flat has no closets or anything, and we have no shelves so the nursery has become our storage room since we moved in and I have NO idea where to put anything, and we can't afford to buy shelving :wacko:


----------



## lynnikins

ok im 36wks today so baby can arrive from next week so now i just have to be ready lol


----------



## missmayhem

it's the getting ready bit is getting to me, i need my blasted energy!!!

up early today to help out a friend, waiting to let a delivery driver into her house, and god the early morning is taking its toll already, barely slept last night at all


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: i slept quite well last night remarkably was thirsty in the night but didnt get up to pee i took cocodamol before bed though so that helped me drift off


----------



## missmayhem

i find if i take the co-codamol i get a great nights sleep!!

but not taken it much past 12 or so weeks, due to if you take it regularly they like to keep you and baby in longer


----------



## lynnikins

i was taking max dosage prior to having EJ daily for at least 4 wks and they never mentioned wanting to keep me in longer caus of that, i was stuck in being anemic anyway lol


----------



## mummylove

Wish i could av a night without getting up in night to wee lol


----------



## missmayhem

thats good to know Lynn, i've heard many conflicting reports....... just got to the stage now were i try and avoid them and use other methods of pain relief first such as baths, lavender, my ball


----------



## lynnikins

well my eldest is down with a throat and ear infection and a poorly wee thing today miserable as anything and will be off nursery for the week


----------



## mummylove

sorry to hear ur LO is poorly :( hope he gets better soon


----------



## lynnikins

i hope so too hes not any better this evening but the doctor reckons it will take a couple of days to run its course and so long as he is eating and drinking he should be fine


----------



## rocketb

*looks at tickers of recent posters*

We're going to start having lots of babies soon, aren't we!

AFM - I had another growth scan yesterday. For once all the news was good! A month ago my amniotic fluid levels were double what they should have been. This time I was right at average levels. Yay! DH can start relaxing on hassling me over ice cream/carb restrictions. Also, it appears that the SUA (single umbilical artery) complication hasn't affected growth at all. Baby is just under 6lbs at 35w2d, so 52nd percentile!

The doc said that I'm good to go and probably won't need another scan unless I go overdue.
 



Attached Files:







profile.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1









face.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummylove

Aww lovely hun


----------



## missmayhem

so glad the news is all good from the scan!!


----------



## lynnikins

im hoping i'll start having a baby sometime soon, heck i wouldnt even mind slow labour lasting through till Tuesday at this point lol before tuesday id have to go to the hospital though so baby has to wait till then


----------



## Tigger79

Well little fella is still hanging in there but 37 weeks today I am quite happy for him to come at anytime now can't cope with pain anymore and pain killers not touching it but at least at the very latest he will be here 2 weeks today when my c section us booked for :) hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mummylove

Got to av a urgent scan :( MW thinks LO is breech :(


----------



## lynnikins

i hope LO isnt breech hunni, :hugs:

ok got 3 days to last out then baby can come anytime lol,


----------



## rocketb

mummylove said:


> Got to av a urgent scan :( MW thinks LO is breech :(

Hope not! Good luck with the scan!


----------



## mummylove

Its gonna be a hard week to not think about it


----------



## missmayhem

good luck with the scan hope LO isn;t breech, i am terrified pepper will flip and go breech, MW has cleared my birthplan so happy


----------



## lynnikins

i still have to write mine lol, at least for DH to read ive discussed most things with the MW though


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Anyone been having any signs yet? 
I've been nesting like crazy..Feeling sicky & needing a poo alot (sorry TMI) & slight pains at bottom of my bump! Other than that nothing! :( x


----------



## windbloom

xAmberLFCx said:


> Anyone been having any signs yet?
> I've been nesting like crazy..Feeling sicky & needing a poo alot (sorry TMI) & slight pains at bottom of my bump! Other than that nothing! :( x

Ive been feeling sicky too; for a few minutes every day, seemingly out of nowhere its like the MS decides to return.

Otherwise, no signs for me yet either... :nope:

I actually feel like everything has just sort of plateaued, and Im going to be pregnant for a few more weeks yet... :wacko:


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I hate feeling sick! I was lucky at the start of my pregnancy coz i didnt get MS! maybe its come to haunt me now :haha:

I see you are having twins!! Have they told you a date when you will be induced or are you having them naturally? xxx


----------



## missmayhem

god to the stage now were i log on expecting an announcement, then realise soon it will be me announcing the birth of my little one..... scary

i'm just redrafting my birth plan and adding a list of things for OH to do when i go into labour


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

xAmberLFCx said:


> Anyone been having any signs yet?
> I've been nesting like crazy..Feeling sicky & needing a poo alot (sorry TMI) & slight pains at bottom of my bump! Other than that nothing! :( x

I've neen having to poo a lot to :dohh: also been feeling really sick & couldn't keep anything down & been getting mild cramping & a lot of braxton hicks apart from that nothing :sad1:


----------



## windbloom

xAmberLFCx said:


> I hate feeling sick! I was lucky at the start of my pregnancy coz i didnt get MS! maybe its come to haunt me now :haha:
> 
> I see you are having twins!! Have they told you a date when you will be induced or are you having them naturally? xxx

Nope not yet! :wohoo:
The first twin is head first so Im aiming to have them naturally *hopes*
Although I wouldnt mind being induced; it would at least guarantee that my OB be the one to deliver them! Plus I was induced with my son and it was a really positive experience.


Cant believe how fast this pregnancy has flown by... cant believe its going to be our turns so soon!


----------



## rocketb

missmayhem said:


> god to the stage now were i log on expecting an announcement, then realise soon it will be me announcing the birth of my little one..... scary

I know! So exciting.

I'm not feeling much of anything lately, except lots of movement and hip/back pain at night. I've got my first internal exam tomorrow and hoping that some of the cervix twinges I had over the weekend were productive. If not, I'm going to get on DH's case to start pulling his weight with the initiating of :sex:

I'm thinking that Dec 3 or so would be about perfect but I have this horrible suspicion that baby will be late.

I started packing my hospital bag last night. I had two baby showers over the weekend, so I've got a ton of blankets, burp cloths, etc to sort through and put in the wash, not to mention tons of Thank You cards to write.


----------



## Pingu

I am still waiting to, my daughter came at 36+6 but no sign of this little man yet. Depending on my next growth scan I am going to be induced at either 38 or 40 weeks. The midwife has suggested that if I am to be induced at 40 weeks to ask the consultant if she will consent to me having stretch and sweeps from 39 weeks to try get me started. I see the consultant on Monday so will see what the outcome is then.


----------



## lynnikins

well got the kit sorted for my birth pool so thats arriving tomorrow and after that then baby is welcome to arrive but it would be nice if we could get our Family afternoon on Thursday since DH has taken it as a half day so we can take the boys to watch the Christmas lights being turned on, shopping for Christmas presents will have to wait till DH gets paid by the look of things though


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm a little late to the party *lol* but just checking in to this thread as i'm due December 7th with my first baby and team pink :)


----------



## lynnikins

welcome buttercup.


----------



## rocketb

Buttercup84 said:


> I'm a little late to the party *lol* but just checking in to this thread as i'm due December 7th with my first baby and team pink :)

Welcome! Congrats on hitting full term today!


----------



## mummylove

My little man might turn out to be a november baby. I had a show tonight lost a lot of mucas plug


----------



## rocketb

mummylove said:


> My little man might turn out to be a november baby. I had a show tonight lost a lot of mucas plug

Exciting! There's lots of November left, so that's very possible.

I had an OBGYN appt this morning. She did my GSB swab and first internal exam. She said that my cervix is coming down (effacement?) but not really dilated at all. It was quick, easy, and painless. TMI, but when I used the restroom right before lunch, I found that my underwear and the crotch of my pants was very wet with clear discharge (although I'm thinking it was just lube from the exam). This officially motivates me to finally getting around to stocking my purse with panty liners! Ugh!


----------



## Tigger79

mummylove said:


> My little man might turn out to be a november baby. I had a show tonight lost a lot of mucas plug

I had a show at 33 weeks and another last week and I've been 3 cm dilated since last wed would quite like little fella to arrive now been completely immobile and now developed carpal tunnel in both hands I have had enough! Midwife said that even after a show and being dilated people can be like it for a few weeks. At least I only have 9 sleeps at the most left :) xx


----------



## tannembaum

I lost my plug and was 3 cms dialated WEEKS before DD was born so don't panic!! :)


----------



## mummylove

I hope its not long lol


----------



## mommax3

Mummy love thats exciting I hope your lo comes soon :) maybe you can have him home for thanksgiving :)
Tigger my friend was 3 cm dilated for 2 weeks before being induced, so crazy I hope you dont have to endure much longer. 
I know we are all at the end and aching, eager and excited I cant wait to hop on and see everyone posting they had there babies :)


----------



## lynnikins

well after bloody show and mild contractions ( painful braxton hicks ) yesterday from 11 -12 then it all stopped again and nothing, and i couldnt even get a good nights sleep out of it


----------



## mummylove

I dont think it will be long for u now hun


----------



## missmayhem

sorry to hear about your bad nights sleep hun


----------



## Tigger79

lynnikins said:


> well after bloody show and mild contractions ( painful braxton hicks ) yesterday from 11 -12 then it all stopped again and nothing, and i couldnt even get a good nights sleep out of it

I know how you feel I have been like it everyday for the past 4 weeks now thing is braxton hicks become more regular and painful the more children you have had and more noticeable so plays tricks on you, nice hot baths help x


----------



## lynnikins

Tigger79 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> well after bloody show and mild contractions ( painful braxton hicks ) yesterday from 11 -12 then it all stopped again and nothing, and i couldnt even get a good nights sleep out of it
> 
> I know how you feel I have been like it everyday for the past 4 weeks now thing is braxton hicks become more regular and painful the more children you have had and more noticeable so plays tricks on you, nice hot baths help xClick to expand...

lol like theres a chance of that in this house with toddlers under my feet lol plus if i thought something was starting i wouldnt be touching the hot water need that for the birth pool if it all kicked off,

at least DH got my Maternity notes out of the car so i actually have them here today so i have the MW's number if i need it lol, its odd though caus with the others then i had to ring the MW unit when labour started this time i dont call till a bit later then again when i want a MW


----------



## mummylove

Ive been losing more plug tonight


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Started losing my plug last night & lost somemore this morning :happydance:


----------



## mummylove

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Started losing my plug last night & lost somemore this morning :happydance:

We are on the move lol


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

mummylove said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> Started losing my plug last night & lost somemore this morning :happydance:
> 
> We are on the move lolClick to expand...

I know its so nice knowing that maybe sometime soon contractions will come *fingers crossed*
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Losts of labour dust :D


----------



## tannembaum

Whoop I washed all the premie/tiny baby clothes today :)
Just the newborn sizes to wash now....and the moses basket bedding.

I just need to buy a new mattress for the moses basket as I lent it to a family member to use and bits for my hospital bag and I think I'm organised?! Maybe?? LOL

I cant believe I had all DDs bits ready buy 28 weeks last time :haha:


----------



## mummylove

Got MW today. I was gonna ask her if she can check if im dilated as ive lost so much plug but i dont think they do check u


----------



## missmayhem

doubt they will check hun but you don't know unless you ask.....



i lost a tad more plug today and am now full term horraaaaah


----------



## mommax3

at 37 weeks they checked my friend and even streched her out :) I would ask whats it gonnna hurt :)


----------



## lynnikins

yay Sam getting to full term

even all the walking which has me in agony with SPD hasnt moved anything else was getting BH but no cramps :( i guess baby really wants us to get our trial run with the pool done before showing up


----------



## mummylove

MW doesnt check im just gonna wait it out he will be here what ever soon


----------



## lynnikins

im gonna insist on a sweep caus of my SPD caus I CANNOT handle this one going 2wks overdue im gonna see if she will even sweep me on Wed at my appointment caus this is toooooooo much, i cant move tonight at all it brings me to tears im gonna have to take painkillers


----------



## missmayhem

i'm having a sweep before my due date.... and hopefully next week at 38 weeks due to OH being off that weekend and them threatening me with induction...... if the nice lady will oblige that is


----------



## lynnikins

yeah my MW last said she would do one at 41 wks , meanie i might put a call in to my consultant to see if they will encourage an earlier one


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> im gonna insist on a sweep caus of my SPD caus I CANNOT handle this one going 2wks overdue im gonna see if she will even sweep me on Wed at my appointment caus this is toooooooo much, i cant move tonight at all it brings me to tears im gonna have to take painkillers


Do u think if i mention that i cant cope anymore cus of my spd that they might do a sweep?


----------



## tannembaum

Unless you have a really nice MW or are hospitalised they wont usually do anything for SPD so I wouldn't get your hopes up, no harm in asking though.


----------



## lynnikins

well shes not a bad MW and she knows how much of a handful I have with the two boys after them turning her office upside down every visit plus getting into her bag during the home visit. and i am full term now so the least she could do is check me lol


----------



## lynnikins

mummylove said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> im gonna insist on a sweep caus of my SPD caus I CANNOT handle this one going 2wks overdue im gonna see if she will even sweep me on Wed at my appointment caus this is toooooooo much, i cant move tonight at all it brings me to tears im gonna have to take painkillers
> 
> 
> Do u think if i mention that i cant cope anymore cus of my spd that they might do a sweep?Click to expand...

they did for me with EJ , not that it worked lol but they offered me induction at 40+10 rather than the 40+14 which is prefered around here because of my SPD.


----------



## missmayhem

hope all you ladies have a nice weekend!!


----------



## lynnikins

you too hunni


----------



## missmayhem

well more back pain, plug loss and got an itch to get everything done for peppers arrivl, got a feeling she will be here by next weekend....

have emailed my brother a few a4 pages with instructions as he's gonna come down look after the dogs etc


----------



## lynnikins

well no more signs today same as yesterday without the cramps and SPD pain which is nice not to have the SPD pain


----------



## mummylove

Ive not really had anymore signs either. Had a few sharp pains tonight


----------



## mummydeb

past 2 days iv had a terrible pain never had it with dd for a second it feels like someone has stabbed me in the cervix :'( dont last long but then hurts for a good min after, had several yesterday and a few today, bh's are getting much stronger now and iv lost some plug, to soon for me though.


----------



## missmayhem

honest to god this is worse than the two week wait, had a bit of a scare tonight, not felt pepper move all day, hot bath ususally works but nope, so i got OH to fetch me lucozade and it has worked... pepper is moving but not as much as usual....

who wants to bet when i go to bed i get kicked no end.


just watching the CIN concert..... ahh snow patrol i do love you


----------



## lynnikins

well my pelvis was ok last night so we :sex: and i can walk this morning, bubs kicked me for several hours following though he wasnt impressed lol


----------



## mummylove

I keep getting sharp pains in my cervix today. I had to get OH to lift me up out of bed it hurt so much


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies, hope your having a bit better weather than dorset, its all foggy and dull.

my plans for today are to finish off making the cloth wipes and chill out with a book as its OH's weekend on shift!


----------



## lynnikins

really foggy and dull here too lol trying to figure out rearranging the living room furniture though


----------



## mummylove

Ive got pains again tonight :(

Little man is teasing me now :(


----------



## missmayhem

i hate the way they tease you, just not fair at all


----------



## mummylove

I just dont think i could cope with this for another 2 and half weeks.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I've had sharp pains in my foof today:| getting very uncomfortable!! X


----------



## missmayhem

i knwo what you mean, i've got to have LO in next 3 weeks or i WILL BE INDUCED....... that scared me so trying everything that i can....

any suggestions (just for fun of course)


----------



## lynnikins

lol i did everything but castor oil with the other 2 cant be bothered this time lol, but my living room looks fab after a busy afternoon im ready to colapse in bed


----------



## Pixiebear

Hello :)

I've had period pains today with backache too.. Also a lot of bowl movements which include diarrhoea..oooh!


----------



## missmayhem

ohhhh pixie that sounds promising


----------



## tannembaum

I've been up all night in so much pain!! :(
But I know I'm not in labour so I would really like to know what all this pain is about!!
My BHs are even stronger now but still not regular so I'm pretty confused.
TMI think I'm gonna have a feel about in the shower to see where my cervix is.


----------



## lynnikins

that sucks hun that you had such a rough night hun. :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

tannembaum said:


> I've been up all night in so much pain!! :(
> But I know I'm not in labour so I would really like to know what all this pain is about!!
> My BHs are even stronger now but still not regular so I'm pretty confused.
> TMI think I'm gonna have a feel about in the shower to see where my cervix is.


No how u feel hun ive had a really rough night wiv pain :(


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

I was getting braxton hicks every 8mins for an hour yesterday & they was never painful before but yesterday there was :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

X.Mum2B.X sounds exciting hun hope it means things are getting ready for you


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

yea hopefully *fingers crossed*


----------



## mummylove

I am seriously warn out and fed up :(


----------



## mummydeb

how is everyone today?

i had a rubbish nites sleep had pains all night and all today not contractions just generally uncomfortable and back ache and period pains think iv pooped 5 times in 24hrs :haha: hopefully a better nites sleep today cause dd is a bit poorly so she was awake last night to.
had my a/n check up today and bp still low :) also baby is 2/5ths engaged already which i thought stange as this is my 2nd 
being refereed back to specialist for 38wks to see if i can have a sweep as im high risk for a pph and christmas is a busy period and knowing my luck they will be short staffed lol


----------



## lynnikins

ive had a rubbish day, from waking up crippled to going out to the bank and post office and the stress of that with 2 toddlers to having to change dinner plans last min and having people arriving in under an hour with 2 children non currently in bed and Husband not home and not had dinner yet i didnt even get lunch i was so frazzeled i forgot and im so stressed i could just sit here and cry but i cant caus theres things to do etc........ hormones have gotten the better of me, oh and im starting not to be able to walk again thanks to my SPD which has flared up as per normal for this time of the day:cry:


----------



## mummylove

Think we all are starting to av bad days now :(


----------



## EstelSeren

I've definitely reached the frustrated. uncomfortable stage! I'm so ready for her to come now! Been losing my plug over the last few days and today it's turned pink, but I know it means very little really! I keep scaring my poor husband because it hurts when she bounces her head on my cervix and I make little pain noises, plus I've also been getting random stabbing pains all over my bump that feel like someone's poking me on the inside with a needle! I've had a really lazy day today but have still been getting tons of BH, which she sometimes insists on moving through and it's got to the point that her moving generally just hurts so her moving through BH is just horrible! :dohh: I hate that I'm so impatient, especially as I've been so relaxed all the way through this pregnancy, but I really hope she hurries up now! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## rocketb

EstelSeren said:


> I keep scaring my poor husband because it hurts when she bounces her head on my cervix and I make little pain noises,

Same here. We've been doing a ton of walking around, between taking the dogs out for evening walks and christmas shopping trips. 

Unfortunately, no plug loss yet (that I can tell) and no time-able BH's. 

:hugs: to all who are in pain. Can't be much longer, right?


----------



## lynnikins

one would hope lol,
was getting crampy BH all the way to the nursery and back but got my SPD affecting one side of me so cant use my ball this morning, getting plenty of pink discharge though


----------



## missmayhem

i can still not believe our babies are the size of a water melon, that is just plan scary


----------



## tannembaum

I had a better night last night, well it was still bad (not helped by a poor teething DD) BUT it was better than the night before so :happydance:

I'm going to wash DD's baby blankets in prep for Pudding and do the hoovering and shopping and then I'm going to laze around and read a book. OH is off of work today so he's helping out with DD a lot :) He even got her up and gave her breakfast this morning without me asking :D :D He can be so lovely sometimes :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol not quite as round though lol and not a HUGE oversized watermelon just what they grow to without all the extra growth stuff they give them lol


----------



## lynnikins

although mine probably is the size to fit into the 0-3 month sleepsuits by now lol check out how big they are compared to the First size and newborn ones lol


----------



## missmayhem

it scared me that, i held 0-3 sleepsuit against my bump and i swear my eye crossed. the sop assistant nearly died laughing


----------



## tannembaum

lol I guess I'm lucky as I'll be packing mostly prem/tiny baby clothes :)
Pudding is going to be bigger than DD but I can't see her going into newborn sizes straight away!


----------



## rocketb

*eyes belly*

Yeah, my bump alone isn't the size of a watermelon. 

Ugh, Only 10AM and I'm exhausted at work. It's just a desk job, but my morning has been a little hectic. A week and a half to go.


----------



## lynnikins

im sure it will fly by hun.


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Had my bloody show today :happydance: scared the living day lights out of me :dohh: but now get mild contractions every 10mins


----------



## missmayhem

ohhhh good luck hun


----------



## Tigger79

Only 3 more sleeps to go and I get to meet my little man :)


----------



## rocketb

x.Mum2B.x said:


> Had my bloody show today :happydance: scared the living day lights out of me :dohh: but now get mild contractions every 10mins

Exciting! Crossing fingers that it's the real thing!

Tigger79 - Not long now! *jealous*


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Ahhh ive woken up with sickness and runs :( not fun at all lol! Sorry tmi!! Xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

good luck girls who are getting signs , my pink discharge has gone and its just normal now :( im none too impressed


----------



## mummylove

Ive not had a bloody show yet. But i didnt with DD


----------



## tannembaum

We gave DD her first Christmas present yesterday :D

We got her a dolly so we can have cuddles and get used to having a 'baby' in the house. She loves her!!


----------



## missmayhem

awwwwww how sweet about the dolly..... and what a fab idea


----------



## tannembaum

she keeps feeding the dolly though!! :haha: Trying to explain to a 17 month old that babies only like milk doesn't really work!


----------



## Pingu

Aww cute. I have got my LO a baby boy doll, we are going to give it to her when she comes to meet him for the first time. She loves her dolls, she always feeds them and puts them to bed. She likes to stuff raisins in one of the dolls mouths, I have to use tweezers to pick them out lol.

I have had an upset tum for the last 3/4 days, lots of back ache and cramps yesterday but nothing else x


----------



## missmayhem

anybody else just feel like they want their LO to be here?? i'm knackered, have no motivation, the house is a frigging mess and i just cannot be bothered with it


----------



## mummylove

missmayhem said:


> anybody else just feel like they want their LO to be here?? i'm knackered, have no motivation, the house is a frigging mess and i just cannot be bothered with it

I feel the same. My house isnt completely tidy cus im to tired even when i tidy summer makes a mess again OH doesnt help me i feel embarrassed if people come round


----------



## lynnikins

mummylove said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> anybody else just feel like they want their LO to be here?? i'm knackered, have no motivation, the house is a frigging mess and i just cannot be bothered with it
> 
> I feel the same. My house isnt completely tidy cus im to tired even when i tidy summer makes a mess again OH doesnt help me i feel embarrassed if people come roundClick to expand...

Yep im the same, i did get dishes done, washing hung up and muffins made this morning but now i want to snooze on the sofa till its time to do dinner, got to make the boys their lunch then im gonna chill out for a bit


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Yes!!! im want my little man NOW please:brat: :rofl: xx


----------



## tannembaum

OH is being amazing atm and is cleaning and tidying!! He was so helpful yesterday!!
I'm so tired all I want to do is nap but DD is due to wake up from her nap in a min so theres no point in me sleeping now :(


----------



## missmayhem

i brushed the dog last night as he was a little matty behind his ears, i got on the floor with him to save my back, but now their is black hair all over my very milky coffee coloured carpet....... two black dogs and this colour of carpet means hoovering regularly

but OH showed his undying love for me by buying me a vax 2-1 carpet cleaner/hoover. the big orange one that is a pully along on.. I love it and the carpets come up so nicely


----------



## lynnikins

aww thats sweet of him Hun. My DH has been pretty good recently though with money so tight its a wonder we havnt killed each other with the stress of everything


----------



## mummylove

Im in a cleaning mood but i just dont av the motivation to do it lol


----------



## lynnikins

ditto


----------



## missmayhem

mummylove said:


> Im in a cleaning mood but i just dont av the motivation to do it lol

can i just ad that no matter how long or hard you stare at something i won;t do itself.......


believe me i have looked at the kitchen all day pleading with it, and the damn thing still hasn't clean itself


----------



## lynnikins

lol Sam, i need to get the dishwasher going so i can have plates to eat dinner off lol. moving about for a bit might help things too so off i go.....


----------



## Pingu

I have a big list of things I want to do but just no motivation either


----------



## lynnikins

well i decided to pre-cook dinner so it just has to go on to heat and finish cooking the vege through but it doesnt taste the way i want it to so not really happy its not bad but not right either lol.


----------



## rocketb

I seem to have *lucked* out that my sister is staying with us this week. I've been doing most of the dinner cooking (the fun part) but she's been taking care of the dishwashing. Yay!

OBGYN appt this morning. I'm GSB negative, blood pressure good, urine good. The doctor said that I'm just starting to dilate (does that mean not really?) and baby is still very high.


----------



## mummylove

Im not sure if this is signs but im aving bad pelvic pain like hsi pusshing down and not moving had this constant for a hour took 2 co codamol just over a hour ago seems to slightly work but i still feel the pain they are just on and off now. My back is hurting and i feel sick i really do feel like im gonna throw up.


----------



## missmayhem

mummy love this is a good sign i feel


fingers crossed and send some labour dust my way


----------



## mummylove

Ive been sick :(

I dont know whether to ring the hospital cus i know what they will say.

Take painkillers bla bla which i av and still have the pain. Not as bad but its still there


----------



## mummylove

Well rang the hospital and what a waste of time that was.

they told me not to go in unless my waters break, aving contractions, bleeding or not feeling baby move.

MW said it sounds all normal for early labour and told me to av a bath put hot water bottle on my back and just relax.

I am crying here cus im in pain


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: sorry your feeling rough hopefully its the start of something not just nothing. i forgot my mw appointment this afternoon which suck cause i was gonna get her to check me oh well I'll u have to see the gp or wait till next week so i hope baby hurries up


----------



## mummylove

Ive got my MW appointment Friday but she wont check me cus they dont do it :(
Im just gonna av to wait it all out :(


----------



## missmayhem

did you take co-codamol???? i can make you sick sometimes?


well pepper is now beating the living day lights out of me and my back is sore again....


----------



## mummylove

I did take co-codamol but i took it other day and was fine. My uterus is contracting as bump goes hard then soft tablets are wearing off cus pain is getting stronger. Gonna take sum more tablets soon and go bed and see what happens


----------



## missmayhem

i take co-codamol regularly but some days it can make me feel sick or really stoned when others i don't even notice i have taken it.


i'm really crampy again tonight, and back as went mad got a heat pack on it and its easing very slightly


----------



## Pixiebear

Yesterday I had shooting pains in my girly bits & was getting excited. I went to bed and had the best night sleep ever in awhile.

I went to the midwife today and she told me I'm 4/5ths engaged. (last week she was floating free) hehe!

I'm now awake at 3.38am... where I can't sleep as i'm getting serious period pains.. maybe she's getting engaged more? got a big head? or tricking me again lol. I also feel really sick..Ahh!


----------



## lynnikins

im feeling sick too, cant decide if it was the apple juice on an empty tummy thats making me feel so bad but yuck my stomach is going


----------



## Skippy54

Hi ladies! just to let everyone know, my yellow bump that was due on the 12th of December was slightly inpatient, and my baby girl Holly arrived on the 9th of November :cloud9:


----------



## Skippy54

Pixiebear said:


> Yesterday I had shooting pains in my girly bits & was getting excited. I went to bed and had the best night sleep ever in awhile.
> 
> I went to the midwife today and she told me I'm 4/5ths engaged. (last week she was floating free) hehe!
> 
> I'm now awake at 3.38am... where I can't sleep as i'm getting serious period pains.. maybe she's getting engaged more? got a big head? or tricking me again lol. I also feel really sick..Ahh!

The night before I had holly was the best nights sleep I'd had in ages!! I didn't even wake up for a pee! And it all started with period pains for me, so maybe your getting somewhere :) xx


----------



## mummylove

I am finding it hard to get to sleep the last few nights. Last night was hard to get sleep cus was aving pain all evening. Me and OH DTD that help me go sleep lol but i thought it might help things along but nothing yet. Still got a bit of pelvic pain but not as bad. Wish he would stop teasing me


----------



## tannembaum

I had another "did my waters just break?" moment last night. 
BUT I think it might have been DD leaking through her nappy somehow?!!

DD is poorly atm and woke up crying, so I took her out of her cot for a cuddle and sat on her toddler bed as I cant stand for too long with her atm as it kills my back. Anyway, I was sat with her on my lap (kinda) and just had this MAJOR warm trickle run down my leg. DD's sleepsuit felt wetter than my pants did but her nappy was dry?!? So I have no idea if it was her wee, my wee or my waters lol!!

I'm gonna keep an eye on it today, I might have to go in to get checked though??

Missed my MW appointment today as we slept in as we were both up all night.
DD seems a bit better this morning atm though :)


----------



## lynnikins

id wear a pad today and keep an eye on any moisture,
i thought mine had gone at one point last night but No luck lol 
im seriously debating putting an exersize dvd on and seeing if it starts some decent BH or pressure or something :rofl: EJ would enjoy it, DH just hasnt gotten the pump out for me to inflate my ball so i cant sit on it without doing a job on my hips


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies, well i slept like a baby, not slept so well in blaming ages!!!

feeling great for it if a bit stiff...... 

MA has been back paid so i'm off to get me some trousers seeing as i have bugger all to wear. living with 2 tracksuit bottoms is not easy and if my waters break wearing one i'll need to wash them both i think so i need a spare


----------



## tannembaum

Great news MM :) How long did it take to get it all sorted?


----------



## tannembaum

WOW!! I just called MA to see how my claim is going.
I only posted it the Monday before last so they've only had it for about 5/6 working days and the lady said its being processed and I should hear back from them by next week!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

well got a few crampy BH on the walk to nursery for the pickup but nothing since lol gonna have to do the stairs misson soon to put the boys in bed for their naps then i'll finish hanging up the laundry and maybe fold and put away the clean stuff , ooooooooooorrrr i could sit down and read Breaking Dawn lol


----------



## tannembaum

I'm so tired I may well die!! lol!!
DD was up all night and only napped for an hour so I haven't had a chance to rest and I know tonight is going to be just like last night!!!!!

BUT DD is such a cutie she makes it all okay, she is currently feeding bread sticks to her bunny :)


----------



## missmayhem

from start to finish posted 7th Nov, paid 24th Nov..


not bad at all, i've just been nappy shopping.... well there goes 100 quid


----------



## lynnikins

lol i really need to grab a pack of sposies and get a few nappy wraps in i only have 1 btp wrap and all the rest are 15lb + ones lol


----------



## tannembaum

missmayhem said:


> from start to finish posted 7th Nov, paid 24th Nov..
> 
> 
> not bad at all, i've just been nappy shopping.... well there goes 100 quid

Thats pretty good :)

Do you still want the trail package from me?? As I'll have to get it ready soon if you do :)


----------



## missmayhem

nope but i did post on your champo wall on facebook

wanting to order a few wraps but the website is refusing to let me add it to my basket, can i order through you?


----------



## tannembaum

Ahh was that you!! I did reply, just pm me what you want and I'll pop the order through :)


----------



## mummylove

Think im gonna gut the kitchen tonight after tea


----------



## rocketb

We hosted Thanksgiving at our house today. My parents were here almost all day. Between cooking jags, Mom helped me de-tag and unpackage all of the blankets, sheets, baby clothes, etc that I've received over this pregnancy. We did 3 loads of wash, now all folded and organized away. 

My feet hurt from all the cooking and washing, but it was a good day with the family. I've noticed a little bit of clearish/yellowish plug loss and plenty of BH's, but nothing real to report.


----------



## mummylove

I didnt do the kitchen in end just tidied it. DD wouldnt go sleep she kept crying :( so by time i got her sleep it wa 22-10 and i was tired so went to bed


----------



## tannembaum

My plug is still firmly(?) intact, which surprises me as I had already lost it by now with DD.

I don't know why but I do think this baby will come early but thats probably only because I'm so unprepaired lol!!


----------



## tannembaum

I was down on my hands and knees last night scrubbing the kitchen floor, it wasn't dirty....I just needed to satisfy my lemon cif craving lol :blush:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

I had my little boy on the 23/11/11 at 1:58pm weighing 4lbs 8oz :D


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :)

Is this Decembers first full term baby?


----------



## tannembaum

I'm so sleepy today so I decided to nap when DD napped....BUT people were knocking on the door or MIL(!!) was ringing me!! They know when DD naps and that I've been napping with her lately. Leave me alone!!!

I'm back in bed now but there is no point in me going to sleep as DD is due to wake up any min :(


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni

tannenbaum do you have any wrap recomendations im gonna be using prefolds with them and id like something with a leg gusset


----------



## lynnikins

tannembaum said:


> Congrats :)
> 
> Is this Decembers first full term baby?

I think it might be


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Thank you


----------



## mummylove

Congrats :)

Well ive had my mw appointment today little man is fully engaged and she thinks he will be here anytime now


----------



## Tigger79

Alfie Jon was born at 11 am this morning weighing 8lbs 14 ozs my guess was spot on:) he is gorgeous :) xx


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats Tigger79

yay its babytime in the december thread hope that means good things for me lol
the Agents been emailing all day trying to organize a time for the gas safety check that has to be done for contract renewal so hopefully that will hurry baby up on so i have to fuss around and cancel it caus im in labour ( booked for tuesday at 1pm for now )


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats Tigger :)


----------



## tannembaum

Lynn - I love blueberries, thirsties and gen-y's (even though we don't sell them :blush:) The only prob with gen-y's is they have quite a low rise.
I've heard great things about Mothers ease Rikki's but I have never used them.


----------



## lynnikins

dont need low rise nappies my babies have long bodies lol


----------



## tannembaum

yeah thats why I mentioned it :)


----------



## rocketb

Congrats x.Mum2b.x and Tigger79! Woo! Babies! Can't wait to read the birth stories!

Pics yet?


----------



## mummydeb

congratulations to the 2 new mummys :happydance:


----------



## mummydeb

i had a strange nite, i had period pains and tightenings on and of last night for 2hrs then went to sleep woke up to a couple and this morning all gone. tmi but i had 4 bowel movements then later in the evening had 4 bouts of upset stomach so that must of been what caused the strong bh's a lovely stomach bug :cry:
i thought i might of been in early stage of labour last night :haha:


----------



## mummylove

Tigger79 said:


> Alfie Jon was born at 11 am this morning weighing 8lbs 14 ozs my guess was spot on:) he is gorgeous :) xx

Congrats hun ;)


----------



## missmayhem

Congratulations to the 2 new mummies, who wants to go next???

ME ME ME ME ME


----------



## lynnikins

Mummylove is in labour and in hospital her waters went this morning


----------



## missmayhem

babies are coming thick and fast now........ good luck mummylove


----------



## lynnikins

she went home for a bit according to her facebook but went back bout 1 1/2 hrs ago and was 6cm so hopefully being that this is a second baby it pops out nice and quick for her


----------



## rocketb

Goodluck Mummylove. Hope everything is going smoothly!


----------



## lynnikins

Anyone else decorating for Christmas yet or is it just me? my house is becoming all christmasy hoping we can trick baby into thinking its past its due date and needs to arrive lol


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Good luck!! :)

I'm putting my tree up next thursday ive decided! thats if im still pregnant :rofl:


----------



## rocketb

I'm thinking I'll wait until at least December, maybe make it an activity for DH and I while he's home for the first few weeks baby is here.

I can only take so much Christmas.


----------



## tannembaum

I would like to put my decorations up at the begining of Dec but I think I'm gonna do it a bit later as I can see the tree and balls being a major tantrum area lol!

I finally bought the moses basket mattress today and DDs presents from the baby :)
Also had to get some more Lansinoh cream today as my old stuff was rock hard and said the best before date was last month!!

I think I'm sorted (apart from MY hospital bag lol) I just need to prewash puddings new Christmas print nappies (even though they'll probs be too big :blush:) as they're so cute!!


----------



## Pingu

Yey great news, congratulations x.Mum2B.x and Tigger79 :)

Good Luck Mummylove xx


----------



## lynnikins

Mummy love had her wee boy earlier im sure she will update when she can, Little Lucas is sooooooooooooo cute in the pics on facebook


----------



## rocketb

Yay! Congrats Mummylove! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## lovingmom2

Congratulations! Hope all is well with the both of u!


----------



## tannembaum

Hope they're both doing well :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Yayyyyyy!! & good name choice too :) xxx


----------



## lynnikins

AnnaBanana is being induced this morning her waters went last night


----------



## lcgoodac

happy official full term day to december 18th due dates  xx


----------



## lynnikins

happy full term to the next lot of december edd's


----------



## mummylove

Birth story ladies :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...as-james-creer-finally-here.html#post14195573


----------



## tannembaum

I have ribs again!! :) Pudding has offically dropped!!
I have a MW appointment at 11:30 to be probably told my BP has gone up :dohh:

I've got a stinking cold and sore throat :( but DD is spending the day with her Nanny so I can have a relaxing day of cleaning the house lol.

Lol DD obviously decided she didn't like my face last night as she spent the evening brushing my hair over my face so I looked like cousin it!! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

I feel so nauseated and sick and it came on pretty suddenly about an hour ago, i dont know if its the start of something, had a clear out too this morning so it could be i just wish id get some contractions so id know and be able to sort DH to come home


----------



## tannembaum

Hope something happens for you. Did you go overdue with EJ?


Well, I'm off to day assessment at the hospital at 3:30 as my BP is 130/95 BUT tbh I'm not too worried as I have no other symptoms and I'm basically full term so if it stays high while I'm there they'll most probs give me meds to lower it. Finger crossed thats what will happen lol.

The only thing I'm a bit worried about is it will mess up my VBAC water birth I have FOUGHT SO HARD for but Pudding's health is more important, so, oh well!


----------



## lynnikins

i went 11 days over with EJ and no sign of anything before i was induced with him really


----------



## mummykcc

Hello-i'm a bit late in wanting to join....I'm due on the 21st December :) This will be baby no 2, and my second boy!


----------



## lynnikins

you are most welcome hun,


----------



## rocketb

Welcome Mummykcc!

I'm totally on Twinge-Watch. I felt a little nauseous after dinner last night (but maybe because we went out for Mexican and I had too much chips and salsa before the meal came). Then I was feeling menstrual-type cramps before bed. I'm at work now and continuing to feel lots of BH and lower tightenings. Nothing distinct and time-able though.

It's probably nothing. *sigh*


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats to all the new Mommies! 

Hopefully you and baby are feeling well!


----------



## lovingmom2

lynnikins said:


> Anyone else decorating for Christmas yet or is it just me? my house is becoming all christmasy hoping we can trick baby into thinking its past its due date and needs to arrive lol


We have the tree up with the lights on. I still have to decorate it. :xmas9: I have no motivation the past few days. I was hoping to get it done this weekend but that never happened. :xmas11: Just to tired all the time :xmas15: Definitely no nesting going on for me yet.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im so sore tonight. i feel like someone battered me :( i cant stand up without the weight being to much :( OH is cooking hot fajitas tonight... said hes gunna spice izzy out lol... poor bloke it wont work :)


----------



## missmayhem

wwell i have done a bit of housework move the nest of tables ready for the xmas tree to go up in a week or two


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations Mummylove and welcome mummykcc :)


----------



## mummylove

I want my Christmas tree up but OH wont let me as he says its to early. He says it should go up 2 weeks b4 then down a week after. So i doubt ill get mine up :(


----------



## missmayhem

i tend to agree with the late xmas tree....... other wise i feel it loses its specialness....

however this year i just want mine up and my baby here so i can snuggle up and feel all xmassy and special.


xmas has a real meaning this year, our first family one


----------



## lynnikins

my DH is a Christmas nutter so we get all festive as soon as i give in and let him normally


----------



## missmayhem

does anybody elses house look like a bomb site or is it just me thats the lazy housewife


----------



## lynnikins

mine does by about 1pm everyday lol with the kids around its almost impossible to keep the house clean but it gets tidied every night now incase i go into labour in the night gotta have the space to move around lol


----------



## xAmberLFCx

My flat is like a bombs dropped in it atm due to sorting out LO room! I feel like im not getting anywhere :( lol xx


----------



## rocketb

xAmberLFCx said:


> My flat is like a bombs dropped in it atm due to sorting out LO room! I feel like im not getting anywhere :( lol xx

Heh, my house isn't so bad, but the nursery is like a bomb dropped. It's ok... LO won't be staying there the first month or so anyway, right? The whole production will get moved into our master bedroom.


----------



## tannembaum

I've just bought our pram!! https://www.babyboom2000.co.uk/prod...Rain_extended_with_2ndseat_01__29581_zoom.jpg

Amber - I can't believe you have 3 days left!!!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah the first of us are about to reach our EDD's well those that are still pregnant lol


----------



## lovingmom2

I thought it was just me. I always read about people nesting and cleaning like crazy. I'm just to tired after working a full day and worrying about dinner, etc... There is no energy to clean!


----------



## lcgoodac

Just thought I would share our completed nursery! We haven't got a cot yet, going to wait untill we need one to get one! xx
 



Attached Files:







nursery 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4









nursery 2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3









nursery 4.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3









nursery 5.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tannembaum

Aww thats lovely :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Haha that's true,u can worry about the nursery later!!
Ahhh I know,saw my MW today she booked in my sweep for Tuesday next week! She said he's ready tO come out but just need the hormones to kick in!!!xxxx


----------



## xAmberLFCx

lcgoodac said:


> Just thought I would share our completed nursery! We haven't got a cot yet, going to wait untill we need one to get one! xx

I have the same Moses basket, swing & car seat hehe :) lovely room x


----------



## rocketb

lcgoodac said:


> Just thought I would share our completed nursery! We haven't got a cot yet, going to wait untill we need one to get one! xx

Very nice!


----------



## tannembaum

I'm excited for you Amber!! I think you're the first regular poster to have their due date!! Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## lynnikins

well no sign of baby this morning , i skipped the nursery run since half the kids wont be in due to the strike and half the school being shut an DH being in b'ham i dont want to push it till closer to the end of the day caus if i went into labour this morning he wont be back till near 7 tonight and could miss it all and id have nobody to collect Nate or watch the kids


----------



## missmayhem

well i'm off at noon for my BP check and a natter about how best to get bubs out


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck!


----------



## lynnikins

im off to the MW later and got a friend minding the boys while i do that which is great


----------



## xAmberLFCx

tannembaum said:


> I'm excited for you Amber!! I think you're the first regular poster to have their due date!! Let us know how you get on :)

Thanks hun :) I will keep you updated! My cousin is due on the 20th december..i have a feeling she will have her baby before me as shes already been in hospital this week with some pains! I bet alot of you who are due after me will have your little people before me and i'll be pregnant forever :rofl: 

No signs today :( xxx


----------



## tannembaum

Well I think my uncle is convinced I'm having my baby this weekend?! lol.
He has driven down from swansea to stay with my mum just incase she needs a lift to the hospital to see Pudding as she has just had an op and can't drive for a few weeks.
And this morning when I sent him a text saying happy birthday (its his bday today lol) he texted back saying he hopes the birth goes well and me and baby are okay lol!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Omg haha!! He would LOVE it if he was right! :haha: My friend thinks i'll have baby on my due date (friday) i highly doubt it! Plus ive planned to go xmas shopping sunday (40+2) :rofl: xx


----------



## missmayhem

well MW tried to do a sweep but cervix is closed and still a little posterior but it is soft so their is progress...... next sweep monday


----------



## lynnikins

lucky thing getting sweeps early lol, i should wake the boys my friend will be here to watch them soon while i have my appointment ( doctors surgery is right over the road ) fingers crossed the MW is nice and decides since im soo desperate she will do a sweep for me since i really want to have this LO at home


----------



## Pingu

My midwife won't give me a sweep until the 13th, I asked her if she could do it next week when I am 39+4 but she said she should really wait until I am 41 weeks so we agreed 40+4 as I am due to be induced on the 19th anyway. Really hoping he comes before then though!


----------



## missmayhem

i really do not want to be induced but consultant is insisting upon it if she's not here by the 12th.... 

the consultant also wrote in my notes to do a sweep as soon as possible so they've started today, and if it fails one on monday..... i really do not want to be induced


----------



## lynnikins

Im getting my sweep on the 7th at 40+1 im soooooooooooooooo happy and the MW is coming here to do it as its the final slot of clinic that day. in the meantime im having sex every night to get this baby out lol and will be doing jumping jacks if i think it will help


----------



## rocketb

I got the absolute worst charley horse (calf cramp) of my life last night around 3:30am. It came in about 4 or 5 waves. Just when I thought it was over, it restarted. I ended up getting up to walk around the bedroom (and stop by the toilet) for a few minutes. My leg still hurts this morning. I guess I need to up my water intake again (I've been slacking a little).

I had my weekly appointment this morning. OBGYN said that I was 1cm dilated and she could feel the baby's head. She also said that she thought that she'd be seeing me at our weekly Wednesday morning appointment next week. *sigh*.


----------



## missmayhem

don't you hate when they do that.... i'll see you next week, well no offence sweety i hope to hell i don't see you next week


----------



## rocketb

missmayhem said:


> don't you hate when they do that.... i'll see you next week, well no offence sweety i hope to hell i don't see you next week

I know, right? A friend suggested that it's much better to hear that she'll be seeing me next week (and have it come true) than to hear over and over that I'll likely deliver in the next few days only to have nothing happen. :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

well our MW's take turns to run the clinic so likely i wont see that one again till after baby is here shes not doing the clinic again till after Christmas lol, unless of course shes on call when i go into labour then i'll see her in my living room lol


----------



## NDH

I haven't been on this thread in a while and there's loads to catch up on - it's starting to get really busy and exciting in here!

Congrats to all the new mommies/mummies and good luck to those now quickly approaching their due dates.


----------



## lynnikins

well the Sky TV was gonna be installed today but there are access issues so they have to get the special access team out to do it so could be waiting another week (not ideal when im due in 5 days lol) so stuck without Sky for a while yet, we cant get Virgin in our area as the cables havent been laid yet so thats out and DH decided we could get sky for our Christmas present since if we cancel Love film and get sky phone and broadband we only end up paying £4 a month more for tv ( with anytime + ),broadband,phone than we pay for just our phone broadband and lovefilm movies at the moment


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its december :d yay


----------



## tannembaum

:happydance:


----------



## missmayhem

happy full term Tanya!


so this is it officially it is or month


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you!!! :happydance:
I'm a tad excited lol!!

I have my consultant app today, hopefully I'll see my actual consultant and not the idiot I saw last time! I also get my last growth scan :)

I think I might be cheeky and ask for a sweep as my BP is slowly rising and I don't want to have to go on meds or have a section. I don't really want to start forcing Pudding out early but it might be better for her to come a little early as my body hates me lol!!!

But TBH even if I get them to agree to a sweep I doubt they can do it as my cervix is so damn high I cant feel it but I do have child size hands :blush:


----------



## tannembaum

My boobs are starting to go a little crazy these past few days, they've started to get a bit engorged(sp?) and then they leak lots and feel better!! I'm glad they remember what they're doing lol!!


----------



## missmayhem

yours leak, lucky you i was sitting watching tv a few nights ago and notice i had wetness around the waist of my knickers..... not only were my boobs leaking they were squirting everywere..........


i've noticed my boobs getting bigger again, plus my face is as spotty as hell, been clear for the past 6 months or so


----------



## lynnikins

time to get out the breastpads then ladies, I have some but not needed to wear them yet lol gonna get the breastpump out for some nipple stimulation tonight and probably will wear pads after that lol, never hurts to have some colustrum in the freezer ready for baby lol.


----------



## Pingu

Happy due date to the 1st December Snowflakes :)


----------



## Sweedot

I'm 39 weeks today and have an ultrasound scan to check amniotic fluid levels, apparently they were a tad low at my last scan....7.4

They said anything over 5.5 is fine but then they said normal range is 8-25.....hence the follow up.

Hopefully it will be fine because I don't want to be induced!!!!

I am very ready for my baby girl to make her appearance though! Come on little girl!


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> Happy due date to the 1st December Snowflakes :)

Ditto, i havent seen any of the Dec first ladies around for a while.

should be 

mummy2girls 
Gnomer 
SoyLatte 
Munchkinn_ 

Have any of them had their LO's already?


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Happy due date to the 1st December Snowflakes :)
> 
> Ditto, i havent seen any of the Dec first ladies around for a while.
> 
> should be
> 
> mummy2girls
> Gnomer
> SoyLatte
> Munchkinn_
> 
> Have any of them had their LO's already?Click to expand...

I haven't seen any updates but if I miss any do let me know and I will update


----------



## lynnikins

i browsed the birth annoucements and didnt see any from any of them?


----------



## rocketb

YAY DECEMBER! (nice thread title change, Pingu!)

10 days to go for me!


----------



## mummydeb

i think mummy2girls has but i could be wrong im sure i seen her name not long ago


----------



## lynnikins

oh i noticed that Annabanana hasnt been updated on the front page she had her LO on Sunday


----------



## tannembaum

Well my appointment went well. I didn't get to see my actually consultant (AGAIN!) BUT I saw a really nice Dr :)
My BP has come backdown 120/84. My highest BP is allowed to be 130/95 so it still has a way to go before I'm hospitalised :)
The Dr did say if my BP starts to rise and doesn't come down they will consider a sweep before 40 weeks but we'll wait and see if t hat actually happens.

I don't mind about the sweep, I'm happy as long as my BP isn't a prob and I'd much rather this baby come by itself as my induction early with DD was a disaster!

So Pudding, keep on cooking for another 3 weeks for me <3

Her head is measuring slightly bigger now and isn't as low down on the centiles and her estimated weight is 6lbs 7oz!!!!!!!!!!!!
DD was estimated 5lbs at 38 weeks and was actually born at 5lbs 10.5oz so Pudding is going to be so much bigger!!!! I've bought so many prem clothes too lol!! Oh well, I wanted a bigger baby this time :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm a lurker - just coming out of the shadows to say WOOT it's our month!:argh:


----------



## EstelSeren

YAY for December! :happydance:
Had midwife appointment today and all's well, though she hasn't engaged any more and is stuck at about 3/5! I feel privileged though as my community midwife is coming out to see me on my due date to give me a check and a sweep! I'm due on a Saturday, she happens to be on call that day and there's absolutely no space in clinic next Thursday or Friday and she doesn't want to wait until I'm overdue to see me again! :thumbup: So I've got 9 days until my due date and if things haven't started by then they're going to start trying to help me along! :happydance::happydance: I've loved being pregnant but I'm so over it now and just want to meet my LO already! :brat: Feeling sick, having twinges and strong BH, have lower backache, losing plug slowly but surely (think there was a huge glob of it in the loo this evening after I had a pee!), but worst of all baby moving HURTS! :dohh: So yeah, as I said to midwife (well, midwives as I was mainly seen by a newly qualified midwife who was been overseen!) this morning, I don't care how any more, I just want this baby OUT and in my arms! At least there's really not long to go now! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pingu

mummydeb said:


> i think mummy2girls has but i could be wrong im sure i seen her name not long ago




lynnikins said:


> oh i noticed that Annabanana hasnt been updated on the front page she had her LO on Sunday

Do you know any details? Annabanana was team yellow, did she have a boy or girl?


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hey 
I had my baby boy today at 18.57 weighing 8lb 8oz! Back to back labor & pain relief was gas and air and the pool! Will do my birth story when I'm home :) x


----------



## mummydeb

just checked mummy2girls was pregnant still on the 29th and was over due then and hasnt updated yet


----------



## mummydeb

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## rocketb

xAmberLFCx said:


> Hey
> I had my baby boy today at 18.57 weighing 8lb 8oz! Back to back labor & pain relief was gas and air and the pool! Will do my birth story when I'm home :) x

CONGRATS!!!! Can't wait to read about it and see pics!


----------



## rocketb

Pingu said:


> Do you know any details? Annabanana was team yellow, did she have a boy or girl?

It's a girl: Caroline. Anna posted a full birth story on her pregnancy journal. Some adorable pics too!


----------



## NDH

Congrats to Anna and Amber! Rocketb, do you have a link to Anna's birth story on her journal? I <3 birth stories.


----------



## missmayhem

congratulations Amber


insomnia strikes again for me


----------



## rocketb

NDH said:


> Congrats to Anna and Amber! Rocketb, do you have a link to Anna's birth story on her journal? I <3 birth stories.

Sure thing! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ip-sister-brother-alyssa-77.html#post14235305


----------



## tannembaum

xAmberLFCx said:


> Hey
> I had my baby boy today at 18.57 weighing 8lb 8oz! Back to back labor & pain relief was gas and air and the pool! Will do my birth story when I'm home :) x

Wow congrats!!! A day before your due date!! Hope you're both doing well :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Amber


----------



## lynnikins

~2nd~
Milliemoo x
Hurleyca
stephaniexx
diamondgem27 
xAmberLFCx ( Baby born at 39+6 )
xheartsx 
Trying4Angel1 

Good luck to any remaining out of these girls!! :dust:


----------



## Chi83

Hi ladies,

sorry i've not commented for a while, but have been watching the thread from afar through daily email updates!!!

Can't believe i'm in the last week of my pregnancy! I had pretty bad period type pains and backache last night which made me feel sick! Am hoping thats a sign off something, so at least it's worth the pain!!!


----------



## missmayhem

*waves*


i'm still here, at this rate of going OH will be off work before Pepper appears....... i'm giving up trying to encourage her out, saving my energy for when i need to push


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations Anna and Amber :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ooops! Forgot to update! My twins due december 9th have arrived by csection November 12th due to baby girl not growing for 6 weeks due to her placenta stopped functioning. Born at 36 weeks 1 day!

Both are here and doing well!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Baby Boy was 5lbs 12oz ans Baby Girl was 4lbs 8oz


----------



## missmayhem

congrat on your twins...... cannot wait to see pics


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the twins hun

MM sounds like a good idea not wasting energy first labours can be tiring


----------



## missmayhem

the run up is tiring lol the waiting.........

watching the first series of cold feet, i only ever got into the last series so its nice to see were it all started


----------



## Pingu

tryforbaby2 said:


> Baby Boy was 5lbs 12oz ans Baby Girl was 4lbs 8oz

Awww congratulations


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh EJ has woken up just when i was gonna put my pancakes in to heat for lunch boo


----------



## amielh

Hello ladies

Thought (now I have 5 minutes) I should update...

My precious december snowflake arrived at 36w and 4 days on 21 November by emergency c section. He weighed 6.12 and is a very happy healthly little boy... 

https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/1640/photo0098w.jpg

https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2080/photo0099ll.jpg

https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/495/img0731li.jpg

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9809/p1020141s.jpg

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/418/img0748rw.jpg

On our way from hospital to maternity unit
https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8999/img0749c.jpg

https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/637/img0769ed.jpg

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3316/img0776o.jpg

https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/5297/img0792g.jpg

https://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7627/img0794ya.jpg

https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2116/p1020169kw.jpg

https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/4126/p1020185.jpg

https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2113/p1020200f.jpg

https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4580/p1020203w.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/amielh/2c8cc873.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/amielh/1c93b7bb.jpg

https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2165/p1020223a.jpg


----------



## Pingu

Aww he is beautiful, thank you for sharing. Congratulations :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni hes adorable


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :)


----------



## missmayhem

how cute is he, i love the one second from the bottom just so so cute!


well ladies i am cramping again today, and back ache is frigging sore, to the point i'm debating my TENS machine incase it boots up gear


----------



## lynnikins

well nothing big from me today fingers crossed for tonight


----------



## missmayhem

getting impatient now, hurry up pepper. got another sweep tomorrow.... hoping it does something


----------



## mommax3

awwww congrats I love all the pics he really is such a cutie :) im so jealous I want my baby out of my belly and into my arms like yesterday!


----------



## queenlavera

So adorable!! Congrats hun!


----------



## lynnikins

oowwwie got a trapped nerve in my hip ouch ouch


----------



## NDH

Congrats amielh!


----------



## lynnikins

cylla2000 - expecting baby #3
redgoose
nickyXjayno
SamsMommy - expecting baby #2
leahsmummy443 - expecting baby #2
anxiousbump1 - expecting baby #2
wishing4baby3 - expecting baby #3
Tigger79 - Alfie Jon born @ 11am 25/11/11 8lb 14oz 
marie1112 - expecting baby #1 
x.Mum2B.x - Kyreece Jayden born @ 1.58pm 23/11/11 4lb 8oz

Good luck to the Mummys-2-be and Congrats again to the mums whos babies have already made it , the ladies above are due today !


----------



## tannembaum

I hope my pram comes today!! DD is spending the day with her nanny so I have a relaxing day to myself!!!!!! I can't remember the last time I could relax lol!!
(I know she spent last Monday with her nanny but I spent a stressful day at hospital lol)

OH was lovely yesterday and cleaned the kitchen so the the only house work that needs doing today is a nappy wash (which is on atm) I need to hoover and hang our clean washing up!!


Is it snowing anywhere yet??
I'm looking forward to the snow this year, hope it snows when Pudding is born :)


----------



## lynnikins

its snowing north of manchester and all through scotland i believe or it has been,
no sign of snow here yet,
we are having a day off nursery caus the sky guys called this morning to do our installation so i couldnt do the nursery run, gonna do some baking when the boys are napping latter


----------



## lcgoodac

I feel shocking today, didnt get any sleep last night... definatly coming down with a cold booo. really want my little man to come now but need to shift this cold first! x


----------



## tannembaum

My pram is coming tomorrow :happydance: but I wanted it today!! :( lol


----------



## lynnikins

at least its coming hun lol, but i know how you feel my baby has wasted over half the day already gotta get a move on if its gonna arrive so that DH doesnt have to work tomorrow


----------



## missmayhem

cannot wait to see the prettyness of the pram.......

well i am knackered went into town after my check up and got a few bits and pieces for xmas...... just one person left to get for, and i'm thinking a box of choc's and some beer will be topping his list. everyone else i have got just small things but both him and his missus have been such a help since my parents moved, and have done lots of little things for us that have meant so much i want to show our thanks.


----------



## lynnikins

thats nice of you hun. i wish i was knackerd ive not done much today other than make a cake got to make dinner now for all of us but no idea what to cook lol


----------



## tannembaum

I know I'm pretty excited lol!!!
I've decided Pudding is going to be over due, I don't mind as long as she comes out by herself and NOT on the 2nd Jan :)

I'm gonna guess the 27th Dec....but it will probs be later lol!!

I've just pre washed puddings Christmas teenyfits!!! They're so pretty!! I'll try and post a pic once they're dry :blush:


----------



## missmayhem

xmas teenyfits??? spoilt baby



babame are doing daily deals, today is BOGOF on econobum trial packs, cheeks and cheeries i think are also running the same promo.... may be worth keeping an eye on...


i ordered more flips yesterday as their was an offer on them.


----------



## tannembaum

Yep thats right :)
Pudding and DD now have far too many nappies though so I need to stop spending! :blush:


----------



## tannembaum

My house is so hot tonight which means my boobs are pouring!! lol
Wish I had a sterilised pot to catch it in!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls thought I would drop by and see how you all are. Not long to go for you all now! I got Juno home on the 22nd November after 9 weeks and 2 days in hospital. She's doing really well, up to 5lbs 2oz at her last weigh in nearly two weeks ago so hoping she'll be around 6lbs at her next one on Thursday. Looking forward to all the birth stories! xox


----------



## tannembaum

I was just wondering how you both were doing. Sounds like she is such a fighter :)
Glad you have her home for Christmas and before her 'due date' too :)


----------



## Jen1802

I know its brilliant! So delighted to have her home and be able to cuddle her whenever I want! She has a few ongoing issues which they'll be keeping a close check on and found out the day before she was discharged that she had a grade 1 brain bleed in the first few weeks she was born which no one bothered to mention to us but they scanned her before discharge and said the ventricles looked ok. Pretty raging they never thought to mention it sooner! She's also got stage 2 retinopathy of prematurity but is being checked every 2 weeks by the opthamologist. If it progresses to stage 3 she'll need laser surgery to try and prevent it progressing further. Its reassuring to know they'll be keeping a really close eye on her over the next few years! xoxo


----------



## lynnikins

glad you have her home in time for christmas hun


----------



## rocketb

Hey Jen! Glad to hear that Juno is home and doing well!

Tannenbaum - I've also almost decided that Baby will be late. I'm thinking it's going through some pre-teenage phase where it's rebelling against all the "baby will come early" and "baby will be a perfect angel" DH and I have been saying.

I've been a bit crampy today. I'm getting what feels like menstrual cramps accompanied by tightening that comes every little while and then tapers off. Not distinct and painful enough to time yet, but I'm definitely feeling hopeful. A lot of heartburn too, but that was probably the lasagna I had for lunch. No back pain or nesting.


----------



## missmayhem

evening ladies, i cannot sleep as in that much discomfort with my hips and knee's!


OH and I are for the cinema tomorrow and i cannot wait.... so so exciting


----------



## tannembaum

I've been up for hours!! I'm so going to crash midday lol
I forgot about the silly full term wakings I got last time :(


----------



## NDH

I've thought all along baby would be late and come in January some time, but now I have a very strong feeling that s/he will arrive before Christmas. Could just be me freaking out about how much I still have to do though and how little time there is, so of course baby will do the inconvenient thing and show up early.


----------



## lynnikins

well its my due date hurry on up baby


----------



## tannembaum

Happy DD, not long to go now :)


----------



## lynnikins

was crampy and sore and having BH all the way home from nursery but nothing, i think the little begga was just moving around making me uncomfy


----------



## tannembaum

I've been losing my plug since this morning! Seem to be getting more pressure now too. It probably means nothing though! lol


----------



## lynnikins

mines been loosing bits for ages :( hoping the MW can find the rest of it and get rid of it for me tomorrow afternoon if we make it that far


----------



## Pingu

Happy Due Date Ladies :)

~6th~
franny_k
lynnikins - expecting baby #3
EllieNation
hope_
ilybb_12
beckyfletcher - expecting baby #3
Poppeteer
poohbear 13 - expecting baby #5
romeo.juliet - expecting baby #1
ravynravnos


----------



## Pingu

How are you ladies doing?

I had tightenings last night every 10-12 minutes for approx 2,5 - 3 hours, went to bed in hope it could be the start of something but baby was just teasing. Had a few today but not very often. I had a rubbish sleep too, just can't get comfy x


----------



## lynnikins

some mild contractions on the way home from picking up ds1 but only one since getting home so about to get on my ball while the kids each lunch to see if i can restart something


----------



## nasacha

i just noticed that on the first page you have me down for 20th my EDD was 19th however, my baby boy is breech and there is not enough room for him to turn so i have been booked in to have a C-section on 14th dec.
It wasnt part of my original plan but I have accepted that this is the way it has to be.


----------



## mummydeb

happy due date to you ladies hope little ones dont keep you much longer.

i see the specalist tomorrow at 10.30 as my little man is measuring 4wks behind been trying to think of why as at 32wks he was measuring 2wks ahead but i thought at about 33 wks i thought i had wet myself so maybe some waters came away cause he has been measuring small since around then, i never mentioned it to mw cause i no accidents can happen when preg, kinda worried now though. possible getting sweep tomorrow although i think he is best in there till 42wks so he can grow more mw thinks im most likely just meant to carry small babys dd was only 6lb 5oz but i always measured normal with her


----------



## lynnikins

mummydeb said:


> happy due date to you ladies hope little ones dont keep you much longer.
> 
> i see the specalist tomorrow at 10.30 as my little man is measuring 4wks behind been trying to think of why as at 32wks he was measuring 2wks ahead but i thought at about 33 wks i thought i had wet myself so maybe some waters came away cause he has been measuring small since around then, i never mentioned it to mw cause i no accidents can happen when preg, kinda worried now though. possible getting sweep tomorrow although i think he is best in there till 42wks so he can grow more mw thinks im most likely just meant to carry small babys dd was only 6lb 5oz but i always measured normal with her

could be that hes just curled up really tight and low down making the fundal height small, my baby is so far down in my pelvis im measuring and looking small but they arent worried considering he was fine by the growth scan at 33wks ( and they did that caus they thought i was gonna have another Gian baby )


----------



## mummydeb

thanks
ill prob end up having a massive baby lol at 36wks she said i was measuring 3wks behind cause baby was 2/5th engaged but im now measuring 4wks behind and baby is 3/5ths engaged as the bob in and out with seconds.
got a feeling ill end up induced again :/ seeing specalist tomorrow so hopefully find out more then.


----------



## Pingu

lynnikins said:


> some mild contractions on the way home from picking up ds1 but only one since getting home so about to get on my ball while the kids each lunch to see if i can restart something

I have been bouncing away too. Hope you can get things restarted.



nasacha said:


> i just noticed that on the first page you have me down for 20th my EDD was 19th however, my baby boy is breech and there is not enough room for him to turn so i have been booked in to have a C-section on 14th dec.
> It wasnt part of my original plan but I have accepted that this is the way it has to be.

Oops sorry, I have updated you on the first page. Good luck for the 14th 



mummydeb said:


> happy due date to you ladies hope little ones dont keep you much longer.
> 
> i see the specalist tomorrow at 10.30 as my little man is measuring 4wks behind been trying to think of why as at 32wks he was measuring 2wks ahead but i thought at about 33 wks i thought i had wet myself so maybe some waters came away cause he has been measuring small since around then, i never mentioned it to mw cause i no accidents can happen when preg, kinda worried now though. possible getting sweep tomorrow although i think he is best in there till 42wks so he can grow more mw thinks im most likely just meant to carry small babys dd was only 6lb 5oz but i always measured normal with her

It could be he is tucked away in there. My first baby was 4lb 10oz and induced early due to IUGR. I am also measuring 4 weeks behind this pregnancy, I have had growth scans every 4 weeks and the consultant has said I am most likely to just carry small babies. This little man is already measuring bigger than my daughter. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and all is well with your baby, let us know how you get on.


----------



## tannembaum

I'm either sick or something is going on?!
I've been feeling sick all morning but this afternoon I've felt so dreadful I've wanted to cry :(
Been getting lots of BH's (I'm 99% sure I'm not in labour) back ache and I really feel like I need a number 2 :blush:

I've just had some toast (the first thing I've eaten all day) and its made me feel a little better.

I called OH to ask him not to do any call outs at work today as I'd like him home normal time.


----------



## Sweedot

I am being induced today ladies.....

7pm.....I'm nervous, excited....

My little girl should be here December 7th, the day before her due date....just so anxious to meet her....and will be happy when she is safe in my arms.


----------



## rocketb

Sweedot - Good luck with the induction. Hope everything goes smoothly!

Lynnikins - Happy Due Date! Something's gotta happen soon.

AFM - I'm still having menstrual-type cramps with bump tightenings every little while. I'm attempting to time them, but they're pretty far apart. I finally gave in this morning and told work that I wasn't going to come in from here on out.


----------



## Pingu

tannembaum said:


> I'm either sick or something is going on?!
> I've been feeling sick all morning but this afternoon I've felt so dreadful I've wanted to cry :(
> Been getting lots of BH's (I'm 99% sure I'm not in labour) back ache and I really feel like I need a number 2 :blush:
> 
> I've just had some toast (the first thing I've eaten all day) and its made me feel a little better.
> 
> I called OH to ask him not to do any call outs at work today as I'd like him home normal time.

Hope it is signs that baby is on the way and if not, hope you are feeling better soon



Sweedot said:


> I am being induced today ladies.....
> 
> 7pm.....I'm nervous, excited....
> 
> My little girl should be here December 7th, the day before her due date....just so anxious to meet her....and will be happy when she is safe in my arms.

Goodluck Sweedot. Look forward to hearing about your LO's arrival :)


----------



## mummydeb

good luck sweetdot hope all goes well :) 
lyn good look with sweep tomorrow.
pingu thanks glad im not the only one measuring so far behind, ill update tomorrow once iv been.
rocketb i hope its the start for you keep us informed :)


----------



## lynnikins

best of luck sweetdot


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck sweetdot!

Yesterday was a god awful day :(
My pains started getting a lot more frequent, I had constant back ache that wouldn't go away and was running to the toilet every few mins to be sick but I couldn't bring anything up.
At 5:30 I called OH to see where he was as I really needed help with DD to find out he was stranded in Cardiff!! His work had an emergency call out in Swansea but he didn't go as I had asked him to come straight home, but that ment he had to be dropped of at Cardiff train station to get home as the other people he was working with needed the work vans to travel to Swansea.
He managed to get on a train only for it to reverse back into the station as there were cows on the line!!

I had to do DDs tea and put her to bed whilst trying not to cry with t he pain (and stress of possibly being in labour ALONE)

Tbh I was starting to panic which was probably making the pain a lot worse.

Luckily OH got home at about 7:40pm, he found me in bed in agony which I think surprised him as I had only told him I was feeling poorly, not that I was having contractions (I didn't want to worry him while he was so far away and stranded)

At about 8:30 I was sick BIG TIME!!! It just wouldn't stop :(
It was now I decided to call labour and delivery as I needed to know if I was in labour or poorly.

The lady said it sounded like the start of labour but this could fizzle on and off for a few days and to give them a call back when the contactions were 5 mins apart.

At around 11 my contactions were more regular and I had been sick AGAIN so I called L&D back who said my contactions needed to be 5 mins apart and lasting at least a min each to come in. 

By this stage I was exhaused to decided to try and get some sleep. I managed to get the occassional 15 mins before the pain would wake me up and I needed to run to the bathroom to be sick. At around 2:30 I was sick again and it was horrible, it just wouldn't stop :( I ended up wetting my self which was quite embarrassing.

I called L&D back more bacause of the sickness not because of the contraction pain. I can cope with the contactions but not the sickness.

The new MW on L&D didn't think I was in labour but finally agreed to see me if only to find out why I was being so sick.

Me and OH got to L&D at around 3am after getting someone around to look after DD. They strapped me to a trace and left me for about an hour. I was still getting regular contactions which the machine was picking up.

I did a urine sample which found high levels of keytones which showed how dehydrated I was.

A Dr came in to see me around 5am and said I wasn't in labour and that I most probably had a urine infection, which was causing tightenings and the sickness.
I was sent home at 6:40 with some antibiotics.

We got home around 7am and I was VERY sick again :(

DDs nanny is watching her this morning so me and OH could get some sleep. Since I've woken up I feel a little better and I've managed to keep down a glass of water and a piece of toast BUT I'm feeling very sick so I dont think its going to stay down for long.


I have a MW appointment this afternoon, I think I might ask if she can examine me as I can't believe that last night didn't do anything to my cervix (and the hospital didn't check it either)

I'm still getting tightenings and my tummy is very tender from all the vomiting.


Sorry for the rambling. I really thought I was going to be coming home with a baby today :(


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: aww hun hope its just a bug that passes ,


----------



## rocketb

Tannembaum - That does sound awful. Hope you're managing to get some rest and keep fluids down at this point. :hugs:

Those waves of cramps that I've had since Monday evening have continued nonstop. I timed them last night at about 8-15 minutes apart. This morning (wednesday) in bed they were consistently around 7 minutes apart. I also got my first pink-streaked discharge in probably several months (if not since getting pregnant, can't remember if I got any in 1st tri). The cramps have started to get more painful since I've gotten up and started to move around. 

I'm torn about taking some tylenol (paracetamol) because they're not so painful that I can't shrug them off, and I kinda want to feel the cramps to know that they're still going. Weird.

I've got my weekly OBGYN appointment in about an hour. I'm hoping she'll do the internal and say "Yep, you're in labor. Come back when they're closer together and more painful."


----------



## Pingu

hope you feel better soon tannenbaum :hugs:

sounds promising rocketb, let us know how you get on :)


----------



## Pingu

Bleurgh I am sooo tired today. How is everyone else doing? I started to feel really sick and achy last night so that kept me awake, the nausea has eased off now but still lots of aches. Roll on bed time x


----------



## missmayhem

oh Tanya i hope you feel better soon sweety!!!

i've got bad backache so have had ON put on my TENS machine on my back..... and put micropor on to try and keep it in place. he's off to his dads for dinner, my arguement is as much pain as i am in, if he doesn't show up they will assume i am in labour and start posting on FB and generally annoying me. I don't want anyone to know i am in labour when it happens so have sent OH off


----------



## lynnikins

rocketb fingers crossed hun, my MW appointment went well but shes booked me in for another appointment next week she did the sweep but things werent as promising as i would have liked , will see what happens tonight


----------



## rocketb

I had elevated blood pressure at my appt, so doc sent us to the hospital for monitoring. BP seems to have come down since though. Just waiting for labs to come back right now.

I was still only 1cm at the appt.


----------



## mummylove

Hopefully fingers crossed its not long for u hun


----------



## rocketb

Oops. Getting admitted to L&D. Doc doesn't want to risk it with the BP. Guess we're having this baby today or tomorrow!


----------



## lynnikins

good luck


----------



## mummylove

rocketb said:


> Oops. Getting admitted to L&D. Doc doesn't want to risk it with the BP. Guess we're having this baby today or tomorrow!


Good luck


----------



## mummydeb

wowm lots happened since yesterday hope everyone is feeling better and good luck to the others.

i had my appoinment today and was refused a sweep was told to ask my midwife on monday i did get a growth scan though and was told baby is very low down and thats why im measuring behind but that he weighs 6lb 14oz give or take a pound, although i dont really trust growth scans they told me dd was 8lb and she was only 6.5 lol


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you for the well wishes :) and good luck rocketb.

I feel so much better :happydance: I ate a sandwich last night and I've drank so much water which has made me feel human!!

I was in L&D AGAIN! last night (getting quite sick of the place lol)
At my MW app. my BP was 140/98 (my max is allowed to be 130/95 i think) so it was back up the hospital to get my bloods done (they should have done these when I was there earlier really) as I had a lot of protein in my urine which was most likely beacuse of a UTI but coupled with the high BP it needed to be checked.

We were there for 6 hours!!! (it only normally takes 2 hours to get blood results back!) Luckily my protein levels are the same as they have always been and are completely normal which means the protein in my urine IS because of my UTI BUT :( my uric acid is starting to get very high which is an indication of pre eclampsia :(
At the moment because I don't have any other syptoms (my BP fell to 130/80 in L&D) and my protein levels are acceptable they have let me go but I have to book another MW app. for tomorrow and an app. at day assessment on Monday for repeat bloods.

I just know the rest of my pregnancy is going to be spent in and out of hospital and I am trying to prepair myself for possibly having a ELCS instead of my VBAC which I really hope doesn't happen as I need to be able to lift DD up and have cuddles with her too :'(

I suppose the good news is I'm at home for the moment AND all this PET trouble started at 37 weeks when baby is ready to come and not at 28 weeks like with DD as that was very scary.

Anyway good luck everybody today :)


----------



## Pingu

Goodluck rocketb.

Pleased your growth scan went well mummydeb.

Glad you are feeling better tannenbaum.

Happy due date to the 8th December Ladies :)


----------



## lynnikins

morning ladies still pregnant here, got what could be some back contractions going on about every 10-12 min, got the contraction timer up but ive been sat on my ball all morning lol so cant tell when im getting tightenings


----------



## missmayhem

good luck Lynni, hope this is it, my blaming tightenings stopped after i went to bed, think they may be coming back thou!


i'm feeling very very sick today, urrgghh


----------



## lynnikins

in the last hour ive gotten dizzy and queasy managed to eat a yogurt just nowi hadnt eaten anything all morning so wondering if that was to blame but queasiness hasnt eased yet


----------



## windbloom

Just wanted to let you girls know that my twin girls arrived safely on December 2nd, 2011... Grace @ 2:52pm weighing 5lbs 12oz and Ella @ 2:57pm weighing 5lbs 15oz. I had a fabulous delivery, natural and vaginal.... was scheduled to be induced; had the foley balloon put in the day before and it started my contractions ;; when I went into hospital the next morning at 9am I was already 6cm! :)
Couldnt have asked for a better experience, and couldnt ask for better babies as they are both breastfeeding like champions!

Thinking of yous all, and wishing you all safe and happy deliveries!
Will post a proper birth story whenever I can find the time... Ha! lol


----------



## tannembaum

Wow congrats!! What great weights too!!


----------



## mummydeb

congratulations :) 

iv went for a long walk today as i had to do some shopping also as its good way to move things along and so far past hour iv had a funny tummy :'( i suffer ibs so there was me thinking it could be the start then i realise nope its just my ibs :haha:


----------



## mummylove

windbloom said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know that my twin girls arrived safely on December 2nd, 2011... Grace @ 2:52pm weighing 5lbs 12oz and Ella @ 2:57pm weighing 5lbs 15oz. I had a fabulous delivery, natural and vaginal.... was scheduled to be induced; had the foley balloon put in the day before and it started my contractions ;; when I went into hospital the next morning at 9am I was already 6cm! :)
> Couldnt have asked for a better experience, and couldnt ask for better babies as they are both breastfeeding like champions!
> 
> Thinking of yous all, and wishing you all safe and happy deliveries!
> Will post a proper birth story whenever I can find the time... Ha! lol

Congrats hun


----------



## lynnikins

congrats windbloom


----------



## rocketb

Elise Violet born early this morning. Will post story and pics when i get a chance


----------



## tannembaum

Aww congrats, beautiful name :)


----------



## mommax3

Congrats ladies :) your making me want my lil girl in my arms even more!


----------



## Green Glitter

Just a quick update while I have a break. Elijah Samuel was born @ 4.20 PM on 12/5/2011, weighing an impressive 9lbs 13 oz. :) Thanks, ladies, for everything. :D

Here is his birth story with a pic if you'd like to see him. :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/819297-elijahs-birth-story-induction-due-gd.html


----------



## missmayhem

congrats GG what a good weight he was *eyes water*


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck everyone due today :)


Good news (at last lol) my MW app. went well :happydance: which means no hospital for me today!!!! BP was 140/90.
My uric acid is too high though which means my protein is going to start to raise too which means I'm at quite a high PET risk.
I'm going to ask for a sweep at my hospital app. on Monday, my MW agrees this is a good idea. We both think its a good idea to coax Pudding out before things get too dangerous and they have to induce, which I'll decline and therefore have to have an ELCS.


----------



## mummylove

Everyone is aving their babies now :)


----------



## Pingu

It is my due date today and my little man Noah arrived on time at 8.36am. He weighs 7lb 6oz. 

Congrats to all the new mummys, I will update the front page when I can x


----------



## lynnikins

Hi AJ arrived at 3.20 am this morning he weighed 9lb 7oz


----------



## Tigger79

Congratulations to all new mummys xx


----------



## lynnikins

Pingu said:


> It is my due date today and my little man Noah arrived on time at 8.36am. He weighs 7lb 6oz.
> 
> Congrats to all the new mummys, I will update the front page when I can x

congrats and hehehe I did manage to beat you after all if only by a few hours


----------



## lynnikins

Green Glitter said:


> Just a quick update while I have a break. Elijah Samuel was born @ 4.20 PM on 12/5/2011, weighing an impressive 9lbs 13 oz. :) Thanks, ladies, for everything. :D
> 
> Here is his birth story with a pic if you'd like to see him. :hugs:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/819297-elijahs-birth-story-induction-due-gd.html

Congrats hunni


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats Pingu and Lynn :)

Can it be my turn next?? Please!! lol!! My pelvis is on fire today!


----------



## missmayhem

congratulations to all the new nummys. Due date today and Pepper appears to be refusing to shift


----------



## EstelSeren

Congrats to all the ladies who've had their babies recently! :happydance:

It's my due date tomorrow and midwife's coming over and hopefully I'll be getting a sweep! With any luck that'll get things going properly before my parents get here Monday evening! Really don't want my mum anywhere near me when I'm in labour as she's got this knack of really stressing me out, which is exactly what I don't need! I really don't want to go over but it's good to know that at the latest I'll be being induced on the 22nd (they don't like you going more than 12 days over here!) so I've got less than 13 days to go maximum! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## mummylove

lynnikins said:


> Hi AJ arrived at 3.20 am this morning he weighed 9lb 7oz


wooo congrats


----------



## lynnikins

missmayhem said:


> congratulations to all the new nummys. Due date today and Pepper appears to be refusing to shift

Pepper will come hun dont worry :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

congrats to all you new moms :)


----------



## mummydeb

wow lots of mummys now, congratulations to all those that have had there baby/s :happydance: my turn soon please.

lost my mucus plug bout 4hrs ago and it was gross! with dd it came out in bits but this time nice big blob not like that makes any difference seen as you can loose it a few weeks before


----------



## NDH

Lots of babies being born around here! Congratulations all around :cloud9:


----------



## tannembaum

How is everyone today?


----------



## lynnikins

hope your all well, we got another night of good sleep and my milk arrived so my chest hurts lol


----------



## mummylove

mummydeb said:


> wow lots of mummys now, congratulations to all those that have had there baby/s :happydance: my turn soon please.
> 
> lost my mucus plug bout 4hrs ago and it was gross! with dd it came out in bits but this time nice big blob not like that makes any difference seen as you can loose it a few weeks before


I had my LO 9 days after losing my MP


----------



## rocketb

Congrats to all the new moms! I've been a little out of the loop, but trying to catch up now.

I just posted my birth story and some pics of our little yellow bump turned pink! - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...let-not-quite-envisioned-but-she-s-worth.html

My milk came in yesterday morning. The first lactation consultant I saw took one look at my nipples and went and got us a nipple shield (Medela, very nice and thin). Apparently my nipples are pretty flat. She said I'd probably be able to wean off the shield in a week or two, but for now it's making breastfeeding SOOOO easy. No pain on my nipples and Elise has had some marathon feeds.


----------



## missmayhem

hello all, still here


----------



## tannembaum

Aww missmayhem, how are you holding up?


----------



## missmayhem

i'm not too bad, just managed to get the house sorted out today so Pepper will have a clean home to come into, cots all set up, nappies all arranged for the first few days. Wipes set out, cot top changed wiped down, muslins at the ready....... can't think of anything else i need to do, all bottles are already washed incase BF'ing isn't a success and can be sterilised in a flash.

pram is all set up inc snowsuit and hat in the carrycot. 


all i need now is my baby, hormones going mad today OH woke me up early much to my utter disgust, then sat and watched tv so i flipped out, border in nursery not up, nor are the hooks for the tie backs (well they are now). Asked him 4 days ago to clean the bath, been moaning for weeks about hoovering upstairs, and finally after I snapped not to bother and stormed off he suddenly done it all.

managed to get all the washing done as well so we are ready........


----------



## lynnikins

lol Mikes been doing washing all weekend lol hes been a total star


----------



## letshaveababy

Wow! I haven't posted in this thread in a while, there seems to be a bunch of congratulations to be said!! :happydance: So happy for all of you new mommy's!! :hugs:

I am 8 days past my due date right now, and scheduled to be induced on Tuesday! I can't wait for my turn! :happydance:


----------



## nasacha

Congrats to all the new mums/moms/mummy's/mommys and of course the men that helped make the little miracles (weather they are part of your and bubs life or not makes no difference).

I'm heading to my booking in appointment for wednesdays C-section, really wishing baby could have turned and I could have done it the natural way. Oh well.


----------



## lynnikins

baby still has time nasacha they will re scan to check position before doing a c-section


----------



## ravynravnos

Just had my little man! Nikolai Korhan! So amazing! All natural and not even a single stitch. I got lucky!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats ravynravnos


----------



## mummydeb

congrats to all the new mummys :happydance:

seen mw today all was well and booked in for a sweep at home this sunday ill be 39+6 hopefully my little man will arrive before then


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats on everyone who has delivered so far this month (or was due this month but had early!).....Good Luck and wishes for an awesome labor and delivery for those of you left waiting!!! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

Ive set up a followon thread from this one in the normal Groups and discussions section 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...snowflakes-2011-mums-babies.html#post14468860 so please feel free to move over anytime and we can chat about our babies and what they are keeping us busy with , just a little space more of our own than the standard Baby club section


----------



## tannembaum

I'm back in DAU tomorrow, getting a sweep as it looks like I have Obstetric Cholestasis ontop of suspected PET :( Just need to get my bile levels back tomorrow to see if I have it for defo. If I do have Obstetric Cholestasis I imagine baby will be here by the end of t he week as they dont like to leave to to get to term as it increases risk of still birth so its looking likely I'm gonna have a elcs, which I'm surprisingly okay with....Pudding is FAR more important than my tummy :)


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi! Could I join please! I'm due 31st December! Thank you! X


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi everyone, congrats to all who have had their babies :) I am on the final countdown to my c section on Monday. Very excited!! x


----------



## mommax3

ginger hey there my section is on wednesday and im dying! what are you doing to keep yourself busy? I know 8 days is nothing but it feels like its going to take forever!


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, I forgot to update but my baby girl is here...

She arrived one day past her due date after a four day long induction!!!! 

Short labour though!

She was born at 5:04 pm, Friday 12/09/11.....which was also my grandfathers birthday, she weighed 6lb and she is perfection.

Baby Esme Christina Rose Wilbur!


----------



## lynnikins

Tannenbaum sorry about the OC hun it must suck a bit but your right yours and puddings health is more important than the method of her birth at this stage.


----------



## gingerwhinger

mommax3 said:


> ginger hey there my section is on wednesday and im dying! what are you doing to keep yourself busy? I know 8 days is nothing but it feels like its going to take forever!

I know how you feel! Things were whizzing by until I was banned from looking after my horses so now I have nothing to do all day (my son is 6 so he is at school)! It is so boring and time really is dragging. Saw my midwife for my last appointment today so I really am totally ready to go now. I have a busy weekend ahead with going away for my fella's works do and doing a big shop for food etc so really I just need to get through these next few days then I am sure I will be on the operating table before I know it :thumbup:

All I can suggest to help is to go and get some good books! I managed to lose most of last week reading :)


----------



## queenlavera

Hey ladies! Had my little boy 12/9 at 5:53 pm, via emergency c-section after induction due to pre-e, his hr started dropping with each contraction. I made it to 8 cm before the section, he was 7lbs 3 ozs and absolutely perfect! Joshua Patrick Messiah.
Congrats to all the new mommies and GL to those who still have one on the way!


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :)


----------



## mommax3

congrats new mommas


----------



## NDH

Congrats :)


----------



## Pixiebear

I've had my little girl 6 days early!

I gave birth to Scarlett Lily on the 1st of December at 12.23pm. She weighed 7.11lbs and is perfect. 

I had my lovely birthing pool, No pain relief & couldn't wait to get out of Hospital so I could have a decent bath. lol

Congratulations to everyone who's had their babies & I hope it's not a long wait for everyone else <3

xxxxxxxx


----------



## NDH

Congrats Pixie - sounds perfect :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Pixie- congratulations!! She shares the same birthday as my little man born on the 1st too 1 day early :) x


----------



## lovingmom2

Hi everyone! Haven't been on in awhile. Congratulations to all the new moms and good luck to those who are still waiting. 

I'm due today and the only sign I've had the past 2 days is bad menstrual type cramping and back pain. Hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## tannembaum

I have just lost what can only be described as the LAST of my plug :haha: It was as big as my fist!!! Gross!!


----------



## lcgoodac

tannembaum said:


> I have just lost what can only be described as the LAST of my plug :haha: It was as big as my fist!!! Gross!!

I haven't lost any plug and I'm due tomorrow! Guess ill be going very far over :-( x


----------



## mummydeb

hello
hope everyones ok.
just letting you all no i had my little boy daniel james on the 15th dec weighing 7lb 5oz


----------



## nasacha

Baby Xavier arrived at 9.17am 14th december via c-section he was 3.78kg/8.3lbs. I have him home now we are doing great but still have a LOT to learn about breastfeeding.

Congratulations to all the other new mums/moms and everyone whos still waiting dont stress it will be your turn soon.


----------



## xCharlyx

Congrats ladies :)

I had my baby boy Noah on 4th December at 2:55pm (11 days early), bit of a traumatic time after a forceps delivery & blood transfusion but we are home & happy, mummyhood is amazing! X


----------



## tannembaum

Lots of new babies :) Congrats everyone!


----------



## lynnikins

yay for the new babies, hope they are all feeding nicely and sleeping well for their mummies


----------



## tannembaum

Hows everyone getting on? Anymore new arrivals?


----------



## lcgoodac

Officially now overdue (only by 1 day) and nothing! Fed up to the max! X


----------



## tannembaum

:hugs:

Just had a MW visit and Pudding is fully engaged :)


----------



## lynnikins

thats good news tannenbaum


----------



## mummylove

How are all u ladies


----------



## mummylove

Congrats to all the new mummies


----------



## lynnikins

im gd ta hun u?


----------



## mummylove

Im ok thx.


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations to all the new mummys. I will update the front page now xx

xCharlyx - fab name choice, my little man is called Noah too :)


----------



## EstelSeren

I had my beautiful little girl, Tanwen Mari, yesterday morning at 9:30 at 9 days past her due date! She weighed 8lb 5oz! :cloud9: We're back home now and doing well! I'm so proud of myself for getting by on only gas and air, until I started pushing and did without, despite asking for an epidural (by the time the anesthetist would have got to me I'd already had her!)! So, so happy! :cloud9::cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## lcgoodac

Congratulations! I've just been for a stretch and sweep here's hoping it kicks things off! X


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :)




Hope the sweep works, I think I have another on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Isabella Grace born 19th dec weighing 6lb3. 3 days late :)


----------



## soph77

I haven't been on this thread in ages but I am on my way to the hospital now!!! 5 days overdue. Hopefully he will arrive today and not tomorrow :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Go Soph! Hopefully I'm not too far behind you - it will be interesting to see if Milo ends up a December Snowflake or a January baby.


----------



## foxy_coxy

Our little man Alfie arrived on the 8th December at 11:22am and weighed 7lb7oz

We moved home 4 days before and have only just got our internet back up and running :happydance:

Alfie is a gorgeous booby baby and can't take my eyes off him at the moment :cloud9:


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats and good luck everyone!


----------



## NDH

Congrats for all the new announcements (wow a lot of them!) and good luck to those still waiting. We're getting so close to the end of December - I wonder how many will end up being January babies?


----------



## Chi83

Hi ladies,

a short one from me as im still in hospital.

Baby Oliver was born on sunday 18th dec, 10 days overdue. Weighed 7lb 4oz.

I am absolutely smitten!! 

X


----------



## missmayhem

Inver Elizabeth Mackie arrived, 14/12/11 at 14:28 weighing in at 7lb14oz


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## missmayhem

heres the link to my new parenting journal ladies

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/830757-mayhem-madness-life-newborn-2.html


----------



## lynnikins

i have a new journal too ive changed the link in my siggie for the new one


----------



## lcgoodac

So which december snowflakes are now overdue and still waiting? 

I'm one of those! X


----------



## tannembaum

I'm due today. I have an app. at DAU and my consultant so will hopefully get another sweep.


----------



## NDH

I still have a week to go til my due date. But if I do go over I won't be having a December Snowflake. (Not that I'll be having a December snowflake anyway as it's summertime here lol)


----------



## tannembaum

I have an induction booked for next Thursday, hopefully I'll go into labour before then though!! Had another sweep today and my bishop score was 6-7, might go for a walk around the block in a bit :)


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Baby Daniel arrived 5 days late on 12th Dec 8.07pm


----------



## NDH

Congrats :)


----------



## lcgoodac

My waters broke about 10pm last night went onto labour ward and confirmed waters had gone. Sent home and booked in for induction tomorrow if nothing happens. Having regualr contractions roughly 3 - 4 mins apart last 50 seconds. Hope my baby comes today! X


----------



## lynnikins

good luck hunni


----------



## tannembaum

Oooh good luck!!

Pudding is now fashionably late lol


----------



## mummylove

Going on a night out tonight first time in a few years


----------



## rocketb

Congrats to the new mommies! Sounds like we're about to have some Christmas babies too!

I've subscribed to the new parenting journals posted and am looking forward to following the Snowflakes as they grow up.


----------



## Buttercup84

Have only just managed to get on my PC. Nancy Alice was born 19/12/11 at 4:31pm weighing 9lbs 4oz the same as her aunt Heather.
Condensed BS is I was induced on the 18th at 11 days overdue with 1 prostin, waters being broken and finally the syntocinon drip which gave things the kick start they needed. I had an epidural (I take my hat off to anyone induced with syntocinon that manages on entonox alone!!) and pushed her out with no intervention in 6 minutes but had severe PPH (3 litres of blood) due to the placenta taking it's time to come out even with the injection (and it being the size of a dinner plate!) This all meant an extra night's stay in hospital but we're starting to settle into being a family at home now :)


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :)
Glad your home now and can enjoy christmas together :)


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations to all the new snowflakes. Is there anymore arrivals?

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Have we had any Christmas Day babies?


----------



## tannembaum

I'm still here and fat :(
Getting tightenings for the past 3 hours but they follow a pattern for a while and then they go a bit haywire :(


----------



## NDH

I didn't end up with a Christmas baby - didn't end up with a birthday baby either (my birthday was yesterday). Due date tomorrow.


----------



## tannembaum

Thats good :thumbup:
Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you!!


My tightenings amounted to nothing again :( Just had another sweep so hopefully that will get things moving!


----------



## lynnikins

i cant believe we are nearly at the end of December, where did that month go ?


----------



## Pingu

NDH said:


> I didn't end up with a Christmas baby - didn't end up with a birthday baby either (my birthday was yesterday). Due date tomorrow.




tannembaum said:


> Thats good :thumbup:
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you!!
> 
> 
> My tightenings amounted to nothing again :( Just had another sweep so hopefully that will get things moving!

Hope your babies don't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## lcgoodac

Had my baby boy, joseph, christmas eve 20.15pm after a 46 hour labour! Worth it though! Xx


----------



## BellesMummy

I had My baby Boy Christmas Day at 00.28!! Was first Christmas Baby in my County!! We called him Hayden Albert!!:baby:


----------



## lynnikins

how many NYE babies are we gonna get ?


----------



## janeybaby

I had my baby boy Ethan, on 21st Dec at 2.02am


----------



## soph77

Since it is the last day of the month, I should report that baby Theo was born on the 21st December after 20 hours of hardcore labour and and emergency section. He was 5 days overdue and is absolutely adorable, so much so that he has earned the nickname Theodorable :)


----------



## NDH

Congrats Soph and Janey :cloud9:

10 hours of December left in my time zone - looks like I'm having a January baby :haha:


----------



## mummylove

congrats 2 new mommies


----------



## helent1983

I'm still waiting. Was due 23 December! Maybe going to be a 2012 baby now

x


----------



## lynnikins

good luck hun


----------



## missmayhem

hard to believe this is december over now...


----------



## mummylove

I cant believe my little man is 5 weeks old feels like yesterday that i had him


----------



## mamawannabee

lynnikins said:


> how many NYE babies are we gonna get ?

I am still remaining hopeful, but with 11 hours left to go it's not looking good. Have been getting contractions ranging from 2-6 minutes apart since yesterday afternoon but still able to walk/talk through them just fine. Looks like we'll be having a 2012 baby!


----------



## missmayhem

happy new year to all........


----------



## lynnikins

Happy New Year ladies , babies and bumps


----------



## tannembaum

Olive came on the 30th at 11:02


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hun


----------



## NDH

Congrats Tann :)


----------



## missmayhem

congrats Tan


----------



## Tabitha83

Hello :)

I had my beautiful baby boy on Dec 28th at 6:59pm 
a healthy 7 lbs 12 oz and 20 3/4 inch long.
So happy he finally came.


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni


----------



## Saphira

My :yellow: baby turned out to be :pink:! :cloud9: Baby Aurora was born on December 20th, 4 days before her due date! I had to be induced as the water broke higher up and I didn't know when it actually broke but after 48 hours in the hospital for observation she's doing great. :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hun


----------



## mummylove

Is there anyone left to av their babies?


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations to all the new mummys. I will be back on to update later today as got a hungry boy waiting for his feed now :)


----------



## NDH

mummylove said:


> Is there anyone left to av their babies?

Me - had a sweep yesterday and have an induction booked for Thursday if baby doesn't decide to come in the next 5 days...


----------



## mamawannabee

mummylove said:


> Is there anyone left to av their babies?

Our little girl was born yesterday at 5:05 am 11 days late following an unexpected induction. They were going to let me go 3 more days but amniotic fluid levels found on u/s were way too low so they told me to go get lunch and come back for induction. So we're all happy and healthy at home now.


----------



## mummylove

NDH said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone left to av their babies?
> 
> Me - had a sweep yesterday and have an induction booked for Thursday if baby doesn't decide to come in the next 5 days...Click to expand...

Good luck hun 



mamawannabee said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone left to av their babies?
> 
> Our little girl was born yesterday at 5:05 am 11 days late following an unexpected induction. They were going to let me go 3 more days but amniotic fluid levels found on u/s were way too low so they told me to go get lunch and come back for induction. So we're all happy and healthy at home now.Click to expand...


Aww congrats hun


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya ladies hope you are all well! just thought i'd stop in for an update and let you know i had my little girl on the 3.12.11 @ 23:37 she was 6lb 3oz and i was 37+4wks :)


----------



## mummylove

congrats


----------



## NDH

My :yellow: bump turned :pink: yesterday at 20:32 weighing 3620g and 54 cm long! No name yet. The whole experience was amazing and I'm so happy to have her even if she did keep me waiting 10 days past her due date.


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats hunni


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats everyone! Anyone else waiting still?


----------



## mummylove

NDH said:


> My :yellow: bump turned :pink: yesterday at 20:32 weighing 3620g and 54 cm long! No name yet. The whole experience was amazing and I'm so happy to have her even if she did keep me waiting 10 days past her due date.

Congrats :)


----------

